# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [all variants] HOW TO:  Set up the HP TX2z and Dell XT & XT2 (N-trig digitizer) in Ubuntu

## Favux

*Lucid (10.04), Maverick (10.10), Natty (11.04), Oneiric (11.10), Precise (12.04), & pre-alpha Quantal*

*Note*:  Tannalv reports the *HP Slate 500* netbook "works" in pre-alpha Quantal with multi-touch support.  The video chipset is supported.  A custom .conf file needs to be added to the user xorg.conf.d to enable multitouch support.  See below.  Also see the now closed HP Slate 500 thread.
*Note*:  I am not aware of anyone setting up a *Fujitsu Lifebook T580* yet, so no idea what the impact of version 3.5 DuoSense technology is.

*A Call for Testers (6-26-11) for Rafi's new MT hid-ntrig.ko.  It has several important new features, see post #1545* for more details.

Last Updated: June 6, 2012 

*Sources*
The " HOWTO setting up ubuntu 8.10 intrepid on the HP tx2z tablet pc" thread, posts #1 (by glurgle), and #72 (by exophobe) here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038898
Rafi Rubin's site:  http://ofb.net/~rafi/latitude_xt.html
Ubuntu Multitouch wiki.
Canonical Launchpad Multitouch page.
ENAC Multitouch page.


*Ubuntu Release Specific Notes*
*Precise, Oneiric, Natty, & Maverick*
The N-trig works "out of the box" provided you have updated the N-trig firmware to at least the 2.239 software bundle (containing the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware; see Miscellaneous Notes below).  The stylus is on the Wacom driver and touch on the evdev driver.  See *1) Oneiric, Natty, & Maverick* below.

*Lucid*
The N-trig will work out of the box in Lucid (maybe depending on your firmware version(?)).  You should have stylus and probably single finger touch.  To get better function and multi-touch consider patching the hid-ntrig.c with one of the new available patches (preferably the 5-4-10 one in Miscellaneous Notes below) and then compiling it to get a hid-ntrig.ko (the N-trig usb kernel module/driver). Described in the Lucid step 1) below.

That takes care of the usb part but you also need a X driver.  You can clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository for a newer version than the default 0.10.5 version, see Lucid 1 c) below. The version of xf86-input-wacom in Lucid is package "xserver-xorg-input-wacom (1:0.10.5-0ubuntu2)" with the source being xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5 from the LWP. We are using a new xorg.conf developed for Rafi's new patches or the modified 10-wacom.conf to use the evdev X driver for touch as below.


*Miscellaneous Notes*
Multi-touch in Maverick Meerkat (10.10):  See ginn in 1) Maverick a) below.  Also see the Ubuntu Multitouch wiki and the Canonical Multitouch site on Launchpad.  For some more background see the Canonical Blog and the Phoronix articles "Canonical Comes Up With Its Own Multi-Touch Framework" and "Introducing The X.Org Gesture Extension".

*Latest hid-ntrig.ko patch or full hid-ntrig.c source code*:  The *5-4-10 version* is at post #977.  A cleaned up replacement for the previous (2010_04_27) version by Stephane Chatty and Rafi Rubin.  Instructions for installing it are in "1) Lucid: Compiling the 2010_05_04 hid-ntrig.ko... a)" below.

*Currently Ayuthia recommends the 2.239 software bundle, containing the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware*.  This newest firmware version is available for the HP and the Dell's at their sites.  [The 32-bit version is not available at the HP site, it is at the N-trig site:  HP 32-bit 2.239 software bundle].  Install in Windows.  It is the stablest so far and with Rafi Rubin's new hid-ntrig.ko reports 4 fingers instead of one finger like the Win7 rc did.  This should fix the issues where the earlier patches do not work well with the Win7 firmware (the 2.184 firmware from HP or the 2.172 for the Dell's). They do work with the earlier Win7 RC (v. 2.59) or Vista firmware. There is a table of N-trig firmware versions at the ENAC site.  Ayuthia describes the behavior of various firmware in post # 1145.

*Rafi Rubin has provided linux firmware/mode tools.  In addition he has made calib.c easier to use by including in the tarball a makefile and run script.  See post #1073 & post #1179 .*  Hopefully this will allow us to  not only report the correct firmware but possibly standardize firmware to simplify set up.  Calibration is also discussed at the Ubuntu Multitouch wiki in Calibration Ntrig.  This is calibration as in "degaussing" the N-trig digitizer, i.e. eliminating noise, not as in X,Y coordinates calibration.

==================================================  ======================

*1)  pre-alpha Quantal:*
To select multitouch instead single finger touch for the HP Slate create a .conf file called 52-ntrig.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. You may have to create the xorg.conf.d directory.  Use the following two snippets as the contents of the .conf file:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        Driver "evdev"
        Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

* tested by tannalv on post #1609.
Use:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/52-ntrig.conf
```

==================================================  ======================

*1)  Precise, Oneiric, Natty, & Maverick:*

*a) Win7 updated firmware (4.6.5.8.5 in the 2.239 software bundle) and multitouch ("N-Trig MultiTouch")*
Provided you have updated the N-trig firmware with the 2.239 software bundle (containing the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware; see above) you'll see "N-Trig MultiTouch" in your 'xinput --list' output. The N-trig digitizer will work "out of the box" with the stylus on the Wacom driver and touch on the evdev driver.  You won't need to modify anything.  However single finger touch will not be available to you in Maverick.  I assume this has been fixed in Natty.

If you want to try out some *multitouch gestures* use *ginn* ("Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits").  With *Natty* ginn should be installed by default, or if it isn't it's in the repository.  Just install it using your preferred method, i.e. Synaptic Package Manager, Software Center, or apt-get.

*Natty*: The ginn the /etc/wishes.xml file has a slightly different syntax form Maverick, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn  You need to add _when="update"_ to the _action name_ line as shown below:


```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action1">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

becomes:


```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action1" when="update">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

* thanks to wildschweini post #1519

*Maverick*:  To install ginn (use Ayuthia's source code, he had to make some modifications to get drag to work) in:


```
sudo apt-get install utouch

sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxml2-dev libxi-dev libxtst-dev

wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/ginn/ginn.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf ginn.tar.bz2

cd ginn

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install

sudo cp etc/wishes.xml /etc/
```

The ginn app. reads the /etc/wishes.xml file to determine the gesture rules for each application.  It converts the gestures to keyboard output.  In this set Inkscape has the pinching ability and Firefox should have the two-finger up/down drag for scrolling and two-finger left/right drag for page forward and page back.  The command to run ginn is:


```
ginn
```

floyd0815 shares two videos of ginn in action "Ubuntu 10.10 with GINN (gestures) on an HP TX2" & "Ubuntu 10.10 HP TX2 ginn magick-rotation onboard".  He also provides examples of the ginn scripts he is using in posts #1391, #1392, & #1404.  smallblackanimal joins the fun in post #1402 as does wildschweini in post #1413.  See also the original Maverick ginn post at *post #1272* by Ayuthia.

You can also get two finger (2FGT) rather than evdev's 4FGT *multitouch gestures* by placing touch on the *linuxwacom* driver.  Ayuthia reports you have to use the multitouch xorg.conf (attached below) to do this.

Consider installing the *Magick Rotation* applet.  Not only does it add automatic rotation support it has a touch toggle feature.  See "2) Rotation to tablet" or "3) Turning touch on and off" below.  *Note*:  The old evdev rotation method of axis inversion is currently broken in Natty.  But you can get rotation working with the CTM (coordinate transform matrix).  See post #1518 or "Appendix 1 - Tablet PC Rotation with CTM" at HOW TO Setup a Wacom Tablet with Multi-Monitors in Maverick and Natty.  Of course you will need to use "N-Trig MultiTouch" for the "device name".

*b) Vista firmware and single finger ("N-Trig Touchscreen") touch - only applies to Maverick*
Follow this if you are using Vista or Win7rc firmware and only have "N-Trig Touchscreen" in 'xinput --list' as your  touch device.  The Maverick default hid-ntrig.ko inadvertantly left out code to support single finger touch.  This should also fix the "freeze" you may be experiencing when using the stylus.  We will use Ayuthia's single finger patch submitted to the Launchpad bug report and DKMS.  Using DKMS means each time the kernel is updated, it will automatically rebuild the hid-ntrig kernel module with the patch for you.

If you have used Hardware Drivers to install fglrx or install a Broadcom driver the dkms framework will be installed.  There should not be any additional packages to install.  So in a terminal enter:


```
cd /usr/src

sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/maverick/ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2

sudo tar -xvjf ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2

sudo dkms add -m ntrig -v 20101020

sudo dkms build -m ntrig -v 20101020

sudo dkms install -m ntrig -v 20101020
```

See *post #1251* by Ayuthia which links to the Launchpad bug report where the single touch firmware, test1 (ntrig-20101020) patch was submitted.
See *post #1255* by Ayuthia
See *post #1263* by Ayuthia

==================================================  ======================

*1)  Lucid:  Compiling the 2010_05_04 hid-ntrig.ko & configuring through 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d & how to clone the xf86-input wacom git repository*

*a)*  The example below compiles Rafi's latest pre-patched 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.c and is adapted from Ayuthia's *"HOW TO Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic"* for patching hid-ntrig.c.  You could substitute another pre-patched hid-ntrig.c in the example below or should be able to follow Ayuthia's version if you want to patch a different hid-ntrig.c.  Change the kernel to 2.6.32, and use the appropriate patch instead of the hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch. And you can skip Step 3.

Open a terminal and copy & paste the following commands:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-meta

sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)

cd Desktop

apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)

wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c

cp 2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.c

cd linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid

sudo make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules

sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hid/

sudo depmod -a
```

Now reboot.

We have figured out how to configure it with a xorg.conf (the multitouch Symlinks one attached below, also see 6)  below)  or through 10-wacom.conf.  Currently Ayuthia is recommending the xorg.conf which will put stylus and touch on the xf86-input-wacom driver.  Use the new udev n-trig symlink rule when using the xorg.conf.  Rafi recommends the 10-wacom.conf which puts the stylus on the xf86-input wacom driver and touch on the evdev driver.  Feedback appreciated (& please mention your firmware version).

*b)*  To configure through the 10-wacom.conf use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

And change the N-trig snippet/section to look like the one in the following example:


```
 Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
 EndSection
```

This should give you the stylus on the xf86-input-wacom driver wacom_drv.so and touch on the evdev driver.

Thanks to: Rafi Rubin & Ayuthia

*c)* *To use the Linux Wacom Project's driver for touch*:  The *new two finger patch* for gestures was accepted by xf86-input-wacom and is in the 0.10.7 xf86-input-wacom tar.  Rafi's patch to add the N-trig vendor and device codes was accepted on 8-2-10, after 0.10.8 came out.  To get it you will want to clone the git repository, if you use wacom drivers for touch rather than evdev.  Because of the LWP's update to macros 1.8 please use *Section 2* in the *linuxwacom HOW TO* or part *II.* in the *Bamboo P&T HOW TO*.

Note:  The Xorg xf86-input-wacom driver tars are available at the usual sourceforge linuxwacom driver site.

==================================================  ======================

*2)  Rotation to tablet*

The *Magick Rotation 1.5* applet now supports Oneiric, and of course the Dell, HP, and Lenovo tablet pc's.  It features automatic screen rotation and rotation of devices on Wacom and evdev drivers.  It also has touch toggling and other useful features.

For *automatic rotation* i.e. the swivel hinge switch (see Method 2 & 3 at the Rotation HOW TO).:
*HP TX2z's:*  You can use either the applet or script.  If you do not have an "eraser" comment out or remove the xsetwacom eraser lines in the Auto-magic Rotation script.

*Dell XT's:*  Instead of Magick Rotation or the automatic rotation script you can use Rafi's Perl script.  See:  http://ofb.net/~rafi/latitude_xt.html  You'll need a dell-wmi that works correctly, see post #1339.

For *manual rotation* i.e. using a launcher:
*a)  Using evdev for touch and the Wacom drivers for the stylus*:
Rafi's latest "evdev" rotation script.  This requires the extended shell zsh so "apt-get install zsh".  From post #1053.

pepar's "evdev" rotation script.

Rafi's first "evdev" rotation script.

dyslexia has a script for just evdev touch rotation on post # 1084.

*b) Using the Wacom driver for both*:  See the *Rotation HOW TO*.  Methods 1 and 4 should work for everyone.  TX2z's be sure to read Appendix 1 to set up ATI video (if you are using the proprietary driver "fglrx") for rotation.  If you do not have an "eraser" you can comment out or remove the xsetwacom eraser lines in the Method 1 scripts.

*c) Maverick:  Nphyx's script to rotate the stylus.*
See post # 1193.

For *resizing the Panels to make them more touch friendly in Portrait*
The commands to return the top and bottom panels to the default size when in landscape are:


```
gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/size --type integer 24
or
gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0/size --type integer 24
```

To increase the size of the top panel when in portrait:


```
gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/size --type integer 42
```

A size between 36 to 42 seems reasonable.  To verify what your default panel size is use Configuration Editor (you may have to make it visible through System > Preferences > Main Menu). Go to Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor. Then look in apps > panel > default_setup > toplevels, then top_panel or bottom_panel.  An example of the use of these commands in Magick Rotation are in the Rotation HOW TO method 4.


*3)  Turning touch on and off*

*Magick Rotation* includes a touch toggle feature for both Wacom and evdev touch.

*a) evdev*
In the following commands use whatever "device name" 'xinput list' calls touch, e.g.:
Off:


```
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Device Enabled" 0
```

On:


```
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Device Enabled" 1
```

or
Off:


```
xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

On:


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Virtual core pointer"
```

If touch is on "N-Trig Touchscreen" just substitute that for "N-Trig MultiTouch".  You can use either set of commands for the touch toggle scripts below.

For a touch toggle script you can use Ayuthia's in post #1150 or the one below.  Call it .evdev_touch-toggle.sh:


```
#!/bin/bash

## evdev touch toggle script
##
## For touch state notification use:
##   sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
## Otherwise comment (#) out the two notify-send lines.
## If installed see 'man notify-send'.

if [ -f /tmp/touch_off ]; then
	xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Device Enabled" 1
	notify-send -t 1500 "N-Trig Touchscreen touch ON"
	rm -f /tmp/touch_off && exit 0
else
	xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Device Enabled" 0
	notify-send -t 1500 "N-Trig Touchscreen touch OFF"
	echo 1 > /tmp/touch_off && exit 0
fi
```

Remember to make it executable and place it in a launcher.  You can drag the launcher into a panel for single click.

from post #655 (by rafyir)
from post #967 (by Ayuthia)

*b) linuxwacom*
Some programs like Xournal don't seem to like touch much.  To temporarily disable touch enter in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Touch off
```

To turn it back on:


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Touch on
```

You could also set up a launcher for each xsetwacom command.

You can also make a shell script "touch toggle" like synace did (substituting the "device name" for touch):


```
#!/bin/bash

STATUS=`xsetwacom get touch Touch`
if [ "$STATUS" == "0" ]
  then
    echo "Touch was OFF, enabling."
    xsetwacom set touch Touch on
else
    echo "Touch was ON, disabling."
    xsetwacom set touch Touch off
fi
```

Or you could use Rafi Rubin's version for "/bin/sh":


```
#!/bin/sh

if [ `xsetwacom get touch Touch` -gt 0 ]
then
	xsetwacom set touch Touch 0
else
	xsetwacom set touch Touch 1
fi
```

You can also disable touch "permanently" by commenting out this line in the "touch" section of xorg.conf:


```
#	Option		"Touch"		"on"
```

see page 9, posts #81 to 91 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206355&page=9


*4)  Sound*

*a)  For the TX2z:*  Add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" (without the quotes) to the end of the file "alsa-base.conf" located in the directory "/etc/modprobe.d/".  They renamed alsa-base to alsa-base.conf going from Intrepid to Jaunty.  To edit "alsa-base.conf" use in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

Save, close.  Reboot.

Or to do it from the command line enter in a terminal:


```
sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

Reboot.

from posts #1 (by glurgle), #53 (by abramdemski), and #72 (by exophobe) here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038898

*b)  For the XT2:*  Add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4" (without the quotes) to the end of the file "alsa-base.conf" located in the directory "/etc/modprobe.d/".  You can edit it as above in a).

from post #301 (by quambo)


*5) Internal Microphone*

*a) For the TX2z:*  There are some adjustments needed in alsamixer to get the internal microphone to work.  First, you need to go into alsamixer from the Terminal. Once you are in there, press the right arrow until you see Input Source. If you don't see that entry, press tab until you do. Make sure that it is set to Front Mic. Set Front Mic and the Front Mic Boost as high as possible. Play around with the Capture and Digital controls until your voice is clear.  Fan noise or the display buzz may get recorded into the sound, but you should be able to get voice to sound clear.  Try Capture volume at 65 and Digital at 40.  You might be able to adjust it via the volume control in the system tray. KDE and KMix does provide the ability to adjust all the controls.  The Line In does work with a microphone plugged it. You need to adjust the Input Source to Line In. It does capture the sound, but may not come in as loud as the internal mic.

from post #118 (by Ayuthia)

*b)  For the TX2z Internal Microphone to work after a suspend*:  Add


```
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=toshiba position_fix=1
```

to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  This depends on your soundcard of course (input is mic2, decrease the volume).

from post #1396 (by floyd0815)


*6)  N-trig Udev Rule/Symlink and xorg.conf's*

This is no longer necessary if you are using the wacom.conf to place the stylus on the Wacom X driver and you have your touch on the evdev X driver.  It is only needed to place the N-Trig touch on the xf86-input-wacom X driver.

To avoid dealing with the different usb pci by-paths for the TX2z and XT's, and the changes to them that the Win 7 v.s. Vista firmware makes, you can construct a symlink instead to add to the xorg.conf in place of the by-paths.

In Lucid, Maverick, & Natty the udev rules are now located in "/lib/udev/rules.d/" instead of "/etc/udev/rules.d/".  But they want you to add custom rules to the old location.  So we will call it "90-n-trig.rules" and place it in "/etc/udev/rules.d/".  Create the file with:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules
```

*a)*  For Lucid, Maverick, and Natty with Rafi's multi-touch hid-ntrig.ko (5-4-10 hid-ntrig.c patches).  *Works with xf86-input-wacom*.

The N-trig udev rules.  Enter the following in the file (copy the entire contents & paste):


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig one is already bound
# to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Save and close.  For the above to work correctly you need to ensure that 'check_driver' is installed at "/lib/udev/check_driver".  A copy is below:


```
#!/bin/sh
#

#logger check_driver called with: $1 - $2 - $3 -

wanted=$1
devpath=$2
bustype=$3

device=$(readlink /sys/$devpath/device)
device=${device##*/}
driver=$(readlink /sys/$devpath/device/driver)
driver=${driver##*/}

logger device $device is bound to the $driver driver

if [ "$driver" != "$wanted" ]; then
    logger must rebind
    echo -n "$device" > /sys/$devpath/device/driver/unbind
    echo -n "$device" > /sys/bus/$bustype/drivers/$wanted/bind
else
    logger no need to rebind
fi
```

If it isn't there install it using:


```
gksudo gedit /lib/udev/check_driver
```

Copy the entire contents of the 'check_driver' script from "#!/bin/sh ... to ... fi" into the empty file and Save and close.  Then to make it executable:


```
sudo chmod +x /lib/udev/check_driver
```

*b)* Next use your new symlinks in the xorg.conf.

First make a *back up* of your current, working xorg.conf.  In a terminal enter:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

To *restore* it from the command line use:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

To *edit* it enter in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Now you can substitute for the usb pci by-paths in the "stylus" & "eraser" sections of the xorg.conf:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
```

In the "touch" section of the xorg.conf:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
```

And in the new "mttouch" section of the xorg.conf:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
```

The xorg.conf attached below called "TX2z&XT's_multi-touch-Symlinks_test1_xorg.conf.txt" already has the symlinks in place. Use the video sections as a "placeholders" and substitute yours in if needed. You'll need to reboot to activate the symlinks.

Stylus, Touch, and multi-Touch should now be working.

developed by Ayuthia & Favux, and tested by Ayuthia post #620.  Thanks to Nphyx.

tested by Ayuthia post #261


*Troubleshooting*

tannalv has some useful suggestions for wireless card caused interference on the N-Trig digitizer and the heatsink fan on post #1475  .


*Appendix 1:  Determining Your Kernel Version*
To determine your current kernel version enter in a terminal:


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

To determine whether you are running 32-bit or 64-bit type in a terminal:


```
uname -a
or
uname -m
```

*Appendix 2:  The xorg.conf using usb pci by-paths* - for using the mutiplexed hid-ntrig.ko (Ayuthia's ntrig-v6.tar or earlier) 
The xorg.conf, called "TX2z & XT's_Jaunty_xorg.conf" is attached below and should complete setting up the stylus and touch in Jaunty. The two Dell XT's usb by-paths differ from the TX2z.  Flensburger reports in post #22 that the XT2's usb by-path is different from the XT's. See below for the XT2 by-path.  So XT & XT2 users don't forget to change the by-paths. And *XT2 users the xorg.conf is wrong about your by-path*.  Use the video sections as "placeholders" and substitute yours in if needed. The Wacom entries are based on Rafi Rubin's who has a Dell XT.

For the XT2 (per Flensburger) with Vista N-trig firmware the by-path is:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
```

*Caution*:  The by-path changes if you are using Win 7 (instead of Vista/Win7 RC) firmware.

For the TX2z (per angel120) the Win7 N-trig firmware changes the by-path to:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

For the XT (per Nimless) the Win7 N-trig firmware changes the by-path to:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

For the XT2 (please verify) the Win7 N-trig firmware changes the by-path to:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

To avoid dealing with the different usb by-paths you can construct symlinks, see 6) above.  Now reboot.

Stylus and Touch should now be working.

----------


## Ayuthia

*EDIT:*  If you want to try an installer application you can go to this post.  You will still need to do the configuration part, but it will download and install the drivers for you.

I will try to keep up with the kernel updates however, I will admit that I am a Gentoo user so I usually see the updates through the forums rather than by updates.  If it has not been updated in a while, please let me know.

24 September 2009 update:
For those who want to test Karmic and want the N-Trig patches for the kernel, you can go to this post:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=98

Also for those who want to use the automagic rotation, it does look like the hp-wmi module does not autoload.  You can autoload it by doing the following:


```
echo hp-wmi | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

And it should autoload the module the next time you start Karmic.

----------


## Nimless

Isn't the patched wacom package needed?

----------


## nema.arpit

Thank you Favux for the HOWTO,finally all the info is in one place.
I am planning to try a new distro,any ideas??I want a very light but not bad looking OS,mainly for classes and battery improvement.Of course the touch support would be most important,followed by battery.Jaunty has been giving me problems lately.....

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

Your welcome.  Hopefully this will help folks just setting up.

Have you looked at Xubuntu?  Here:  http://www.xubuntu.org/

----------


## nema.arpit

Isn't xubuntu a branch of ubuntu only??
I want to try a new flavour of linux.
I am thinking about arc right now. Does it have ntrig support?
Tho I think I'll try xubuntu as well.Thx

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

Well I think Arch has a rolling distribution so they probably have a newer kernel.  I think 2.6.30 already has most of Rafi Rubin's patches in it.  But from what Ayuthia is saying about 2.6.31 (Karmic) you'll still need a patch.  But apparently you can apply it to the n-trig.ko instead of the kernel.  You might also have to apply Rafi's n-trig.patch to whatever version of linuxwacom Arch has.

That's why I stuck to Xubuntu, because it has 9.04 out now.

----------


## accensi

In Karmic my tx2-1020us is working with 2.6.31 kernels (last one rc8), with fdi disabled and xorg.conf configured as specified. Touchscreen works  with stylus and fingers. Rotation not tested yet. I am using the radeon driver.

Fingerprint reader is not working because driver for Authentec device in tx2-1020us is not yet converted to the new libusb version in Karmic.

Webcam is not working, borked images, low resolution, and freezes.

----------


## Favux

Hi accensi,

Thanks for letting us know that.

Please keep us posted.

----------


## iboot

> Hi iboot,
> 
>  I'd like to point out we are "hijacking" this thread.  This is for the TouchSmart desktop pc not the tablet.
> 
>  Good, at least you've got the stylus button along with the stylus. Well did you comment out the n-trig section in 10-wacom.fdi? Did you do the kernel patches or deb.s?


Hi Favux,

Moving to the tablet thread so as to not hijack the desktop thread. Yes, I did comment out n-trig section in 10-wacom.fdi. I did tried installing the deb.s but they were already installed. Still no touch.

About the rotation, I installed the applets and put them in the startup. When I boot, I get the message "Tablet State: error Get hp_wmi data" and on rollover, the message hp_wmi not found.  The Applet loads fine and I can enter setup for the applet.

Do I need to follow the Mister2's #106 thread? Does the applet code automatically calibrate the stylus upon rotation or do I need to have some additional scripting?

Thanks Much!

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

It may be you need to look at installing the deb.s again.  That may be the problem.  Ayuthia's deb.s include hp-wmi, so then the applet will work.  Reboot after you install them.

----------


## iboot

ok, so I installed the deb.s by using the "Reinstall". I did this for both of the 32-bit packages  (2.6.28.15.49). The reinstall was successful, but after reboot, the update manager automatically started and downloaded and installed these same packages again. So it seems they got overwritten. I am still getting the hp_wmi not found on rollover of the applet in the panel.

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

I guess I don't understand why you can't decline the kernel update to prevent it from overwriting the kernel deb.s with the n-trig patches.  Check System>Administration>Software Sources the Updates tab and see what options you have selected, I guess in Automatic Updates.

If that doesn't work for the hp-wmi you can manually compile it by going to the Rotation HOW TO and in method 4 going to Auto-magic Rotation HOW TO.  There's instructions there for checking if hp-wmi is installed and how to compile it.

----------


## iboot

Yes, I have disabled the automatic update. However the applet still can't see the hp-wmi.

Per the Auto-magic rotation HOW-TO, I get the following:



```
$modprobe -l | grep hp-wmi
kernel/drivers/misc/hp-wmi.ko
```

Does this mean it is installed, or I will need to compile it?

Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

It means it's installed but not necessarily active.  Enter "lsmod" in a terminal and see if you see it there.  You should also see wmi.  Or if the output is too big try:


```
lsmod | grep hp-wmi
```

If it's not there you need to do the part of the Auto-magic Rotation HOW TO where it says "Add "hp-wmi" (without the quotes) to the end of the "modules" file using":


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

And then rebooting.  I didn't think you needed this on Jaunty.

----------


## iboot

Hi Favux,

ok, that solved the problem of rotation! I also have touch working! So now I just need to avoid update manager's security updates to linux-header... and linux-image.. modules until they are patched? How would I know that they have been patched to include the hp-wmi?

When I rotate, it does not resize the app window to the full potrait size. Also, the calibration is off so I cannot use stylus or touch. I saw some posts that talk about calibrating. Which one is the best for the 16:9 aspect ratio of the tx2z. Do I also need to put the callibration script in the startup? How do I get it executed only on the rotate event?

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

Good job!




> So now I just need to avoid update manager's security updates to linux-header... and linux-image.. modules until they are patched?


Right.  Not just security updates but any kernel stuff.  Obviously that'll leave a security vulnerablity until Ayuthia posts the new deb.s.  Or you can learn to do his kernel patching HOW TO.  If you look at that you'll see his package includes hp-wmi so it can be patched.

Windows don't resize when rotated.  So it becomes automatic to only open programs in the orientation you want them.  If you notice I talk about shutting cairo dock down before rotation and restarting it when rotated in the script so it's the correct size.

The calibrations are in the xorg.conf.  There shouldn't be a problem with them on rotating.  What's happening exactly?  Do you have Compiz active?  That could be messing things up for you.

----------


## iboot

Hi Favux,

It seems that the applet somehow messed up some graphic settings and the machine froze after rotation. I tried rebooting using the "fix graphics problems" in the recovery menu but the standard xorg.conf would refuse to boot. I then dropped to the shell prompt and copied over the modified xorg.conf (with all the touch and stylus settings) and booted back. I am little hesitant to try rotation again before I figure out what happened.

When I go to rotation, the mouse pointer responds to touch and stylus, but does not click. So I can move it over an object but I cannot seem to click it. Also the allignment is off, so I cannot reach the panel because it is at the very top. The pointer stops just short of reaching the panel.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

I doubt it's the applet.

A couple of things.  If you're still using the proprietary ATI driver "fglrx" did you do the aticonfig line in Appendix 1 on the Rotation HOW TO?  You need that for rotation with "fglrx".

Also are you using Compiz?  That results in strange behavior when you rotate the tablet using "fglrx".  Pretty much like you're describing.

----------


## iboot

Hi Favux,

I did the ati command on the prompt. Do I need to execute it everytime after reboot or just once?



```
sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-str="DDX,EnableRandr12,TRUE"
```

I downloaded your compiz_off_rotation.sh which seems to have the commands to calibrate the pointer on rotation and turn off compiz. How do I set it up to run on rotation? Or do I set it up to run on startup?

Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi iboot,

The aticonfig command you only run once.

The Compiz off Rotation script is run each time you rotate.  You'd use that instead of the applet like in method 1.  So look at the Rotation HOW TO.  Or you could place the compiz and metacity commands in the applet in advance settings.

----------


## Flensburger

> In Karmic my tx2-1020us is working with 2.6.31 kernels (last one rc8), with fdi disabled and xorg.conf configured as specified. Touchscreen works  with stylus and fingers. Rotation not tested yet. I am using the radeon driver.
> 
> Fingerprint reader is not working because driver for Authentec device in tx2-1020us is not yet converted to the new libusb version in Karmic.
> 
> Webcam is not working, borked images, low resolution, and freezes.


I am trying to set up the digitizer on my new XT2 running Karmic. I had to use a patched wacom_drv.so (the one included in xserver-xorg-linux-wacom does not recognize the N-Trig's USB id). With it, I can use the stylus.

However, with kernel 2.6.31-9-generic the buttons on my stylus do not seem to work. Do I have to patch my kernel as well although the quoted post seems to indicate otherwise?

Apart from that I will happily assist you in improving the usefullness of the N-Trig digitizer in Ubuntu.

Best,

Marc

EDIT: I just fetched the latest ubuntu-karmic kernel sources via git. Those didn't include the patch 0001-ntrig-tool-separation-and-pen-usages. After patching the sources and compiling and installing the kernel, the stylus buttons do work.

The latest official kernel sources do include the patch. Will these latest sources be included in the final 9.10 or do we have to submit a bug report at launchpad?

P.S.: On my XT 2, the paths I have to use in xorg.conf are a bit different to those that have been posted. They are "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse".

----------


## Favux

Hi Marc,

Thank you!  Lot's of good information.

I think they plan to keep updating the kernel (they're trailing Linus's releases by a few weeks it looks like) so I would think that "0001-ntrig-tool-separation-and-pen-usages" patch would be present by release.  But I don't see how it could hurt to submit a bug report to launchpad and make sure they are aware of the issue.

Can you confirm that your by-path is with the Vista firmware?  If so I will (happily) add it to the HOW TO.

----------


## Flensburger

I don't know whether my by-path is with the Vista firmware as my laptop has never seen or run a Windows version.

Is there a way to find out?

----------


## Favux

Hi Marc,

I don't know.  But I think you've answered the question.  It "must" be Vista firmware because I think Win 7 was just released to the OEMs.  Since you haven't installed Win 7 RC I don't see how you could have it's firmware.

Out of curiosity did you buy it without an OS or was a linux pre-installed?

----------


## Flensburger

The notebook came with a FreeDOS CD. Linux wasn't preinstalled.

(The notebook was bought by my university. They have the option to order computers without any OS from Dell.)

----------


## Ayuthia

Has anyone tried the button click on linuxwacom-0.8.4?  I can't seem to get the button to send off the event.  I am currently testing it out on 2.6.31 in Karmic and Gentoo.  I am using the same source in both so it could be possible that I might have changed something in the code and it is now failing.

I am currently creating a different driver based on the linuxwacom driver.  I am able to get the touch and stylus to work fine with the exception of the button on the stylus.  I am pretty sure that I know where the changes need to be made so that I can get it to work but I also don't want it to break the current linuxwacom driver (because it will most likely send an extra button click notification to the linuxwacom driver).  However, if the button click on the stylus is no longer working, then I can make the changes and it will not really hurt anything (I am not for sure if 0.8.3 will work with 2.6.31 kernels).

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

I think Marc answers your question in post #22 above.  He says patch 0001-ntrig-tool-separation-and-pen-usages is missing on the current Karmic kernel but has been included in the upcoming ones.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> I think Marc answers your question in post #22 above.  He says patch 0001-ntrig-tool-separation-and-pen-usages is missing on the current Karmic kernel but has been included in the upcoming ones.


Karmic is still using the 0.8.3.2 version of the linuxwacom.  From his post, it looks like he patched that version instead of using the 0.8.4 version.  From what I am reading in the source, it looks like the wacom kernel module has changed the way they are reporting the stylus and the signal is not coming over anymore.  It is good to know that the 0.8.3.2 version does still compile and work with 2.6.31 though.

As for that tool separation and pen usage patch, I have not seen it come through yet unless it is going to come in the 2.6.32 kernel.

----------


## Flensburger

> Karmic is still using the 0.8.3.2 version of the linuxwacom.  From his post, it looks like he patched that version instead of using the 0.8.4 version.  From what I am reading in the source, it looks like the wacom kernel module has changed the way they are reporting the stylus and the signal is not coming over anymore.  It is good to know that the 0.8.3.2 version does still compile and work with 2.6.31 though.
> 
> As for that tool separation and pen usage patch, I have not seen it come through yet unless it is going to come in the 2.6.32 kernel.


I did three changed to the current Karmic version:

1) Moved the stylus configuration from hal to xorg.conf - although I am not sure whether this is really needed. Given that Karmic tries to do without any xorg.conf at all my current solution is not the prettiest one.

2) Downloaded the stable linuxwacom 0.8.4 sources. I patched them to include the USB ids of the n-trig digitizer. I compiled them and just copied over the resulting wacom_drv.so to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input overriding the Karmic 0.8.3.x version. Apart from that I did not install anything else.

3) I took the recent git sources of the ubuntu karmic kernel and patched hid-ntrig.c. Otherwise the buttons wouldn't be recognized.

Marc

----------


## Ayuthia

> I did three changed to the current Karmic version:
> 
> 1) Moved the stylus configuration from hal to xorg.conf - although I am not sure whether this is really needed. Given that Karmic tries to do without any xorg.conf at all my current solution is not the prettiest one.
> 
> 2) Downloaded the stable linuxwacom 0.8.4 sources. I patched them to include the USB ids of the n-trig digitizer. I compiled them and just copied over the resulting wacom_drv.so to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input overriding the Karmic 0.8.3.x version. Apart from that I did not install anything else.
> 
> 3) I took the recent git sources of the ubuntu karmic kernel and patched hid-ntrig.c. Otherwise the buttons wouldn't be recognized.
> 
> Marc


Thanks for this information.  I did find out that I removed a line that I should not have and that prevented the button event from triggering.  It is now working.  Thanks!

As for the xorg.conf, the way that I am understanding it, we do need to have it in xorg.conf if we want to use the touch portion of the touchscreen.  HAL will always overwrite the first entry (stylus)with the second one (touch) and then fail or else it will try the touch then the stylus and the touch will not work.

I was going to rewrite the code so that the touchscreen was one device so that you only need one entry in HAL, but then GIMP will not be able to recognize the finger and stylus as two different devices.

----------


## al.uminum

I'm sorry if I should be asking this elsewhere, but after I made these changes and reset, my only sound device shows as "Null Output". I read other fixes for this in the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012636&page=2 . However, none of them work for me, and I was wondering if this has something to do with one of the changes I made in the guide in the first post?

----------


## Favux

Hi al.uminum,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

I'm not sure if it was the kernel deb.  The xorg.conf and .fdi editing shouldn't have any effect on sound.  Were there any other updates that occured before it happen?

By the way which n-trig tablet pc do you have?

----------


## al.uminum

Favux-

Thanks for the prompt reply. I'm using the tx2z and I seem to have resolved the issue. I plugged in a usb mic, and that seems to have tricked everything else into working. Unfortunately I have no idea what caused the temporary error or the fix. I'm fairly certain it was just one of the updates I added. Anyhow, sorry for having wasted your time with the false alarm, and thank you for putting all of this how-to information together.

----------


## Favux

Hi al.uminum,

No problems.  Glad it's working again.  You're welcome.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

There's been 27 downloads of the symlink xorg.conf.  I'm going to assume it has been working.

----------


## proverbs308

> Hi everyone,
> 
> There's been 27 downloads of the symlink xorg.conf.  I'm going to assume it has been working.


I downloaded it and had to modify it ever so slightly for my video settings but yes it worked great.  Thanks for all those that figured this out with this tutorial I now have everything working that I use.  I never used the fingerprint scanner any ways so never even tried it with linux.

----------


## Favux

Hi proverbs308,

Thank you for the feedback.  It's good to know the n-trig symlink is working for you.

Glad the HOW TO helped you get set up.

----------


## IamGibby

> To edit it enter in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```



You have a typo.

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Just fixed it.  Spotted it after Ayuthia replied to you.

Thanks!

----------


## IamGibby

Attached is a screenshot of the window after copy and pasting over from your attached save file. immediately after it said that to me I tested the screen by touching with my finger no go at all. I try with my stylus and it works but its way out of sync with Location on screen and speed of drag. Any suggestions?

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

The paths in linux are case specific so you want "X11" not "x11" in order to get the xorg.conf.

----------


## IamGibby

> Hi Chris,
> 
> The paths in linux are case specific so you want "X11" not "x11" in order to get the xorg.conf.


Well that is a direct copy and paste from what you uploaded for us to use... so does that mean that the x and X are conditional to each installation/setup or was it just a typo in your document? I'll scan through and changeover the issue in the doc I downloaded.

Thanks for the fast response.

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

I was reacting to the error in the screenshot of gedit saying "Could not find the file /etc/x11/xorg.conf." etc.

I guess I don't understand your question.

Did you reboot?  Did you make sure to use your video sections?  Just copying and pasting won't work unless the video sections are identical.

Did you succesfully complete steps 1 & 2?

----------


## IamGibby

Yes I've done steps 1 and 2 including the external link to the other website's guide too. I don't understand using a video thing as a place holder... so I just did the commands and thought I could copy and paste them over to the file that the last command opens "sudo gedit /etc/' blah blah but you say I can't... My stylus does work but its a horrible 'working' stage. So how do I do the video thing you're talking about? =S

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Hopefully you backed up your xorg.conf as described.  The video sections look like:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

This is the "default" Jaunty xorg.conf.  Yours might differ, for example if you are using the ATI proprietary driver in the "Device" section you'd have a line with "fglrx".  From your backup you can modify them to look like your backup sections if need be.  It must be close otherwise it wouldn't have booted (X would be broken).  And then you'd have to restore your backup xorg.conf from the command line.

All that said I wouldn't think that would be interfering with stylus and touch.  So I'm not sure what's going on.   Maybe the kernel deb didn't install cleanly?  If your usb by-paths are wrong, because you've got Win 7 firmware, it shouldn't boot.

Which I guess sort of leaves a problem with your commenting out the n-trig section in the wacom.fdi?

----------


## IamGibby

Now I'm even more confused =(.... I'll keep trying things I guess... the video part is confusing me more now that I see that, do I just type it in? (and No I've not figured out how to get the ATI gfx drivers yet..)

Thanks for the continued support.

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Could you attach your xorg.conf backup and the current one (Manage Attachments in Additional Options)?  And I'll show you what it should look like.  Of course you may already have it right.

The ATI proprietary driver should be at System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.

----------


## IamGibby

could you tell me how to bring them up to view, is it the gedit or something else? =S

I'm so novice with linux, I can't wait to be familiar with it, I already like it 50x more then windows and i don't know how to do anything yet lol.

----------


## IamGibby

Bak:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

Current:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver    "fglrx"
EndSection
```

Is this right?

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Yes.  It looks like you just added ATI's "fglrx", correct?

Now you just add the relevant linuxwacom sections, stylus and touch,  with the correct usb by-path and the "ServerLayout".

----------


## IamGibby

I'll try to figure out how to do that, copy and paste those sections over into the corresponding sections or do I have to do it through the terminal?

Thanks a lot for your constant attendance in this thread, much appreciated.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

You want to use the "gksudo gedit etc." command to pull up xorg.conf.  You'll have the downloaded xorg.conf in another instance of gedit (Text Editor).  Just copy and paste the needed sections (mentioned above) into your "actual" xorg.conf.  Save, close, and reboot.  Remember, like sudo, gksudo makes you root/super user and allows you to modify system files.

----------


## IamGibby

Well.. I did that, it saved fine and jut before that i installed the ATI card drivers that you seen. Other then that I was only on firefox on these forums, the OS randomly hung up wouldn't do anything, so I reset and now when i select my linux partition (on vista atm) it does the ubuntu load then starts to flash 4 green and purple lined ubuntu things at the top of the screen and hangs, doesn't go to the login for me... No clue man no clue, I'm starting to think that I'm way out of my leauge and I might as well stick with the less inclined OS Windows till I learn more about linux =(, It's a shame I've been waiting forever to finally have Linux.. If you can think of anything let me know what i could of possibly done.

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Well let it boot and then tell it to go to recovery and get to the command line.  Use the restore xorg.conf.bak command in the HOW TO and that'll get you booting again.  So forget the ATI proprietary driver for now.

You're using Vista but have you tried out the Win 7 rc?

Edit:  Looking at your other thread where Ayuthia is helping you out I'm wondering if you're not trying to do too much at once.  Maybe get through one thing and get it working before moving on to the next?

----------


## IamGibby

So yea I used the 



```

sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Line in the Root on the recovery thing, it just blinked and gave me another line to type in again, no text generated from me entering it, so I typed exit and clicked Normal boot and same issue, I've tried every scan under the recovery and tried to log onto the Generic-11 older one and still same issue...

If I end up having to reinstall ubuntu I think I'll just delete it and try again in a few years once I know more about it.

If you guys have any ideas let me know.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Not sure what's going on.  If it was the xorg.conf restoring the back up should fix things.  When you were in Recovery you got to the command line/a terminal?

I don't think you need to wait a couple years.  If you give yourself a day or two to process things I think you'll realize you've learned a lot in a short time.  If you reinstall and approach things methodically I think you'll find it going a lot smoother the second time around.

----------


## IamGibby

Is there any way to tirn off that ATI driver that I enabled in the rootconsole? I don't see why it'd be that but might as well try...

----------


## Ayuthia

> So yea I used the 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> 
> ...


I think that this will reset the xorg.conf file from recovery mode:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

This is supposed to rebuild the xorg.conf file and it should just contain what was originally there.

The blinking cursor could be from installing the ATI driver too.  You might try uninstalling that first.  I have run into that problem before also.

----------


## IamGibby

> I think that this will reset the xorg.conf file from recovery mode:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
> ```
> 
> This is supposed to rebuild the xorg.conf file and it should just contain what was originally there.
> 
> The blinking cursor *could be from installing the ATI driver too.  You might try uninstalling that first.*  I have run into that problem before also.


How do I uninstall it from the console?

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

To remove it:


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
```

From here:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...allation_Guide

Before you do that you could try:


```
sudo aticonfig --initial
```

From here:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring

Also see troublshooting:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting

----------


## IamGibby

I've figured out what I did wrong, stupidly.

Let this post be a reminder to those of you who are new to Linux period.

I did create the backup of the xorg.conf file but I did that before installing the ATI Driver. So then I installed the driver and copied over the Video section of Favux's xorg.conf which doesn't have the ATI driver in it. Which erased my listing of it because I stupidly didn't add it back into the xorg... so when i saved it, it messed up the graphics, and when I tried to repair with the .bak file it didn't fix either because the ATI driver was there but wasn't in the xorg list either way.

Fixing it was as simple as removing the driver, restoring the xorg back to its original state, logging on. tada.

Now I'm going to reboot with my ATI driver installed, THEN back it up the xorg and then add in Favux's fix and add in the ATI line... hehe... :Embarassed: 

Chris.

----------


## IamGibby

Well i did all the steps in your guide except for step 4 the sylink part, (I read it to be an alternative to step 3) is this not right?

Because if it is just an alternative, my mouse is still way out of sync with my stylus and like when I drag the stylus the mouse will go even further out of sync 1 way and the other it'll come back towards the stylus and my finger doesn't work at all.. let me know if step 4 is an alternative to step 3 or rather a build to step 3 (like I said I read it as an alternative for windows7 people, I'm on Ubuntu Jaunty and Vista Ultimate, both 64bit)\

Thanks,

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Outstanding!  Nice work recovering your system.

Right, the symlink (4) is an alternative way of doing the xorg.conf (3).  It isn't just for Win 7, it's for everyone.  Right now there are 3 n-trig tablet pc's with 3 different by-paths.  Add in Win 7 firmware and there are probably 6.  So far no one with the XT2 and Win 7 firmware has reported what the by-path is.

For example if you have the symlink and decide to try out Win 7 you'd end up with the new firmware, but it wouldn't matter.  With the symlink Ubuntu should still boot.  You wouldn't have to change the by-path in xorg.conf.

So we're back to things not working.  With no touch, I'm wondering if the coordinates in the touch section aren't available to the stylus.

To rule out hardware, everything works right in Vista, correct?

What did you do in step 1, the kernel deb?  Or did you compile it yourself?  Did you check your kernel version and make sure it matched the deb's version?

And back to one of my original questions:  Did you ever test out Win 7 rc on your tablet?

----------


## IamGibby

> Hi Chris,
> 
> Outstanding!  Nice work recovering your system.
> 
> Right, the symlink (4) is an alternative way of doing the xorg.conf (3).  It isn't just for Win 7, it's for everyone.  Right now there are 3 n-trig tablet pc's with 3 different by-paths.  Add in Win 7 firmware and there are probably 6.  So far no one with the XT2 and Win 7 firmware has reported what the by-path is.
> 
> For example if you have the symlink and decide to try out Win 7 you'd end up with the new firmware, but it wouldn't matter.  With the symlink Ubuntu should still boot.  You wouldn't have to change the by-path in xorg.conf.
> 
> So we're back to things not working.  With no touch, I'm wondering if the coordinates in the touch section aren't available to the stylus.
> ...


Ok so I should consider switching to the symlink.. question is do I have to undo what I've done to the xorg.conf file inorder to advance with the symlink set up, or do I just do it over that?

Ruling out hardware is a yes. Everything is 100% in vista, from touch to stylus to HP quicklaunch buttons.

In step 1 I installed the kernel deb through the Terminal and yes I did check the Version with the very first signature command you used and it matched what it said it had to be. I can post it here in a second with an edit to this post, for I'm on Vista. give me 30 seconds.



```
cat /proc/version_signature
Ubuntu 2.6.28-15.49-generic
```

Interesting turn of events.. The Stylus is now responding perfectly (exception of a delay in the trail behind but its amazing compared to what it was doing before) and I don't recall changing anything. I click on the screen the mouse snaps to it, I hover my stylus the mouse hovers and moves accordingly with me (Like I said if I go fast it goes but at a slower rate)

However, the touch with finger still unresponsive.. If I touch the sreen the cursor jumps to the top left 0,0 sector and stays no matter what I do with my finger.. Any ideas?

Also on a side note I've performed the Step7 audio support in your guide with a no sound result. probably did something wrong =x.

As always, thanks for any support,

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Progress!

After you set up the symlink in your xorg.conf you just comment out the by-path lines in stylus and touch and substitute:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
```

for them.  Then you'd need to reboot.

As for touch, I'm still not sure.  I guess I'd focus on step 2 and make sure you've commented out the n-trig section of the wacom.fdi correctly.  And then reboot.

----------


## IamGibby

I'll continue trial and error and see if I can figure it out, if you want them here are my files:

Wacom.FDI:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match> -->
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Modprobe:


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-ioctl32 ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
#
# Workaround at bug #499695 (reverted in Ubuntu see LP #319505)
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
#
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-us122l index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from beeing loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2
options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
```

Note I have no sound at all and I have stylus response but no finger response. Also if I tried to do the "options snd-hda-intel blah blah" insert via terminal, it returns I don't have the permission but I can do it with Gksudo gedit and just typing it in at the end and saving. Why would I, system owner, not have permission to do certain tasks?

Thanks a lot farvux, I really do appreciate your attentiveness and kindness you've shown me.

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

You're welcome.

It looks like you edited out the n-trig part correctly in the wacom.fdi.  I don't know what's wrong with touch for you.  Time to put on the thinking cap.  Maybe Ayuthia or someone could bail us out?

It's a security feature.  Ubuntu logs you into /home/username/.  To change system files you have to become root/super user by using sudo/gksudo.  So sound started working after adding the options line as root and rebooting?

----------


## IamGibby

```

sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

Does not work for me, it says i don't have permission.. so instead I used:



```

gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

And typed in the bottom line in the file I gave you, rebooted and no go still no sound.

I'm out of Idea's too, I've been scanning these forums + google and no answer as of yet.

Chris.

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Check in your mixer and make sure all the volume sliders are up (including PCM) and mute isn't on.

----------


## Ayuthia

> However, the touch with finger still unresponsive.. If I touch the sreen the cursor jumps to the top left 0,0 sector and stays no matter what I do with my finger.. Any ideas?


This seems like the typical response of an unpatched kernel.  Would you mind trying to reinstall the .debs?

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi I'm also trying to run Karmic on my new Tx2. I notice that there is no

/sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi folder but the hp-wmi module is install. Is it going to be update before the real release as the bug is filed as fixed in karmic. Am I missing something? Or, should I report a bug?

Also the current Kernel does not seem to have the n-trig patch! Does anyone know whether this will be included in the final version of the kernel?

----------


## IamGibby

All problems minus the ability to touch the screen activly with my finger are fixed. I had to restore my modprode with a backup and just gksudo'd it and added the line at the bottom, shut it all the way down and turned it back on after class and now i have the mixer which were already up, tested the sound and it works perfectly.

So I have to reinstall both of the deb's or just one of them? Weird that the stylus works but not my finger? if I reinstall the kernel debs, do I have to redo the other stuff?

Thanks in advance.

Chris.

----------


## otakuj462

Does anyone have any information on how to get audio capture to work with he headphone jack under Jaunty? I've set "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" in alsa-base.conf, and audio playback now works flawlessly, but sound capture still does not work at all. I've tried arecord, gnome-sound-recorder, and Skype, and none of these programs successfully capture audio. 

I'd appreciate any guidance anyone can offer. Thanks,

Jake


Re: HOWTO setting up ubuntu 8.10 intrepid on the HP tx2z tablet pc
Hi,

First, my apologies for cross-posting this in a new thread. I'm running out of time, and if I can't get this issue resolved soon, a Vista reinstall seems likely.

My question is, does anyone have any information on how to get audio capture to work with the headphone jack under Jaunty? I've set "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" in alsa-base.conf, and audio playback now works flawlessly, but sound capture still does not work at all. I've tried arecord, gnome-sound-recorder, and Skype, and none of these programs successfully capture audio.

I'd appreciate any guidance anyone can offer. Thanks,

Jake

Update 09/23/09 1:49AM: Capture seems to be working better now. I'm still using the same alsa-base.conf. gnome-sound-recorder is working great when I use an external mic; it can't seem to capture any audio from the internal mic, though. Skype and arecord, however, only capture very muffled, unintelligible audio that's full of static. If it was just Skype, I would say that it was just a Skype problem, but because Skype and arecord are manifesting the same symptoms, it seems likely to be something deeper than that.
Last edited by otakuj462; 1 Minute Ago at 01:52 AM..

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi I'm also trying to run Karmic on my new Tx2. I notice that there is no
> 
> /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi folder but the hp-wmi module is install. Is it going to be update before the real release as the bug is filed as fixed in karmic. Am I missing something? Or, should I report a bug?
> 
> Also the current Kernel does not seem to have the n-trig patch! Does anyone know whether this will be included in the final version of the kernel?


If I recall correctly, the hp-wmi module needs to be added to /etc/modules so that it will load automatically.  It probably wouldn't hurt to have it added as a bug so that they can get it automatically loaded for the tx2 series.

The 2.6.31 kernel does have one patch missing.  I think that Rafi Rubin is going to talk to Jiri to discuss where it in the kernel stream.  So it most likely will not be in Karmic but instead of creating a kernel .deb, we hopefully can just build a hid-ntrig.ko instead.

----------


## Ayuthia

> All problems minus the ability to touch the screen activly with my finger are fixed. I had to restore my modprode with a backup and just gksudo'd it and added the line at the bottom, shut it all the way down and turned it back on after class and now i have the mixer which were already up, tested the sound and it works perfectly.
> 
> So I have to reinstall both of the deb's or just one of them? Weird that the stylus works but not my finger? if I reinstall the kernel debs, do I have to redo the other stuff?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris.


It would be best to reinstall both debs.  The linuxwacom driver picks up the stylus information differently than the touch.  It has been a while since I have looked at the unpatched Jaunty kernel but I think that the double-click event is not sent with the X and Y coordinates (or else it is the other way around) so it is not picked up in the linuxwacom driver with the correct information so it just goes straight to 0,0 (the upper left corner). 

Once you reinstall the kernel, you should only have to do:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

and that should be all that is needed.

----------


## IamGibby

> It would be best to reinstall both debs.  The linuxwacom driver picks up the stylus information differently than the touch.  It has been a while since I have looked at the unpatched Jaunty kernel but I think that the double-click event is not sent with the X and Y coordinates (or else it is the other way around) so it is not picked up in the linuxwacom driver with the correct information so it just goes straight to 0,0 (the upper left corner). 
> 
> Once you reinstall the kernel, you should only have to do:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo depmod -a
> ```
> 
> and that should be all that is needed.


So to reinstall the debs do I have to restart the entire step 1) of this guide including doing everything on your extrenal guide, or do i just have to download them and target them in the terminal? I'm not 100% on this.

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Like the HOW TO says in 1) download the two deb's onto your desktop.  You don't use the terminal, I should have caught that.  Which is why another set of eyes is so valuable (thanks Ayuthia).  You just double click on the deb packages sitting on your desktop and the Debian package installer will install them for you.

----------


## Ayuthia

> So to reinstall the debs do I have to restart the entire step 1) of this guide including doing everything on your extrenal guide, or do i just have to download them and target them in the terminal? I'm not 100% on this.
> 
> Chris


I was not fast enough and Favux's answer is better anyways.   :Smile:

----------


## IamGibby

K I've reinstalled and did the sudo depmod -a and had to reboot the system, but it works now perfectly..

I do have questions inreguards to the quicklaunch buttons on my screen (if I can program them by change for certain things) and if Multi-touch works in ubuntu.

I have other questions but I'll take them to a General Topic.

Thanks a lot you two really did help a lot along the way.

Chris

----------


## Favux

Hi Chris,

Outstanding!!  You've got it working, nice job.  You're welcome.

Ayuthia can tell you more about multi-touch but the short answer is it isn't working yet, but it is coming.  I think only one of your three bezel buttons work.

----------


## Ayuthia

We are able to receive data with the Vista firmware in Linux but the programming to do something with that data has not been done yet.  The Windows 7 firmware allows one finger touch right now.  We have not been able to figure out how to "turn on" the multi-touch data.  We are only able to get the first bit of data that tells us that the second finger is there, but then the data stops coming through.

Right now, I am working on a driver to use instead of linuxwacom so that we are able to add the multi-touch capability.  I am close to getting a working driver.  I just need to figure out why the stylus is shaky in rotation mode.  Once that is stable, I will release it for testing.  Once it looks decent enough, I will then try to add some gestures for those using the Vista firmware.

As for the bezel buttons, only the HP media button is recognized in Linux.  The other two buttons are not registering at all.  I have not had a chance to see if I can figure out how to activate them.

----------


## IamGibby

Any suggestion on making the media key do something? i was thinking about using that one to open a music player for linux atm, till I find (if any) a good linux multi-media program that has the drag option like the fan in the HP software. The rotation button I would set for rotation and the brightness the power management in linux, but as you said those'll have to wait till the progression has been made. I want to say thank you on behalf of anyone using your updates / tips and tricks for all your work you put forth. Thank you.

Chris.

----------


## Nimless

> We are able to receive data with the Vista firmware in Linux but the programming to do something with that data has not been done yet.  The Windows 7 firmware allows one finger touch right now.  We have not been able to figure out how to "turn on" the multi-touch data.  We are only able to get the first bit of data that tells us that the second finger is there, but then the data stops coming through.
> 
> Right now, I am working on a driver to use instead of linuxwacom so that we are able to add the multi-touch capability.  I am close to getting a working driver.  I just need to figure out why the stylus is shaky in rotation mode.  Once that is stable, I will release it for testing.  Once it looks decent enough, I will then try to add some gestures for those using the Vista firmware.
> 
> As for the bezel buttons, only the HP media button is recognized in Linux.  The other two buttons are not registering at all.  I have not had a chance to see if I can figure out how to activate them.



Thanks for the Update Ayuthia!

Can't wait  :Wink:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi I'm also trying to run Karmic on my new Tx2. I notice that there is no
> 
> /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi folder but the hp-wmi module is install. Is it going to be update before the real release as the bug is filed as fixed in karmic. Am I missing something? Or, should I report a bug?
> 
> Also the current Kernel does not seem to have the n-trig patch! Does anyone know whether this will be included in the final version of the kernel?


I just went into Karmic to verify that the automagic rotation will work or not.  The system does not automatically load hp-wmi so you can add it to /etc/modules:


```
echo hp-wmi | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
```

To load it for the current session:


```
sudo modprobe hp-wmi
```

and the /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi folder should appear.

I ran 0.2-4 in Karmic and it is working fine for me as long as the hp-wmi module is loaded.

----------


## xopher_mc

Thanks Ayuthia!

----------


## IamGibby

Every time I log onto Ubuntu now it prompts me to update the Kernels... Kind of annoying, is there any way to make it not prompt / check for kernel updates, and will we have to deal with this when Karmic comes out?

Chris

----------


## xopher_mc

You can, i think, lock the version in synaptic. Go to linux-image-generic then select package in the menu then lock version.

-----

I have now have touch and digitizer working in karmic. Patched and installed the newest wacom driver. The only problem I now have is that the touch and pen are recognised simultaneously. So makes drawing in gimp and resting hand on the screen not so good. Obviously I can disable touch (like for xournal) but is there a way to get it so when the digitizer is active the touchscreen is not.

Richard

----------


## Ayuthia

> You can, i think, lock the version in synaptic. Go to linux-image-generic then select package in the menu then lock version.
> 
> -----
> 
> I have now have touch and digitizer working in karmic. Patched and installed the newest wacom driver. The only problem I now have is that the touch and pen are recognised simultaneously. So makes drawing in gimp and resting hand on the screen not so good. Obviously I can disable touch (like for xournal) but is there a way to get it so when the digitizer is active the touchscreen is not.
> 
> Richard


Not with our current setup.  The Windows 7 firmware does a very good job in separating the two, but the Vista firmware does not.  Of course, that leaves it to the driver to handle.  The linuxwacom driver does not do anything special with the information that the N-Trig device data that it receives.

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi I think that I have the Window's 7 firmware? Or, do you mean the driver that windows 7 itself uses. Or that the actual hardware filter the input.

 Infact, my device id in the /dev/input/by-path
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse
as you can see its 0:2:1.1 rather than 0:2:1.0 (as in the howto)

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi I think that I have the Window's 7 firmware? Or, do you mean the driver that windows 7 itself uses. Or that the actual hardware filter the input.
> 
>  Infact, my device id in the /dev/input/by-path
> pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse
> as you can see its 0:2:1.1 rather than 0:2:1.0 (as in the howto)


I was referring to the firmware.  If you installed Windows 7 on your computer and have the touchscreen working, then you are using the Win 7 firmware.

From what I have been gathering so far with the Windows 7 firmware, the data quits sending data when the palm is on the screen.  Of course it still does send one event over before it quits so you can get an accidental dot here and there.

I just tried GIMP and I was able to draw on the screen with my hand resting on it.

Are you getting a lot of marks on the screen when you rest your hand on the screen?

----------


## xopher_mc

hi Ayuthia,

Just testing it out again I think I have figured out what is happening. If there is only one touch i.e a finger and the pen then it flutters between the two. But when there is more than one touch input at the same time it just does what the digitizer reports. But I suppose that is to be expected as it doesn't respond when more than one finger touches the screen nothing happens. So the digitizer is not interfered with as long as the touch screen sees more than one event.  

Also, I had a crazy idea about the side buttons (rotate and control panel) as the media key is actually a keyboard key would it not makes sense for the other keys to be keyboard keys. I have a Microsoft 4000 on my desktop and I remember that a kernel patch had to allow higher keycodes. I tried telling Xorg that the keyboard was a microsoft 4000 keyboard to see if it works with xev. It did not. But I wondered whether I was going about it the right way.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Also, I had a crazy idea about the side buttons (rotate and control panel) as the media key is actually a keyboard key would it not makes sense for the other keys to be keyboard keys. I have a Microsoft 4000 on my desktop and I remember that a kernel patch had to allow higher keycodes. I tried telling Xorg that the keyboard was a microsoft 4000 keyboard to see if it works with xev. It did not. But I wondered whether I was going about it the right way.


I think that it might be a kernel patch that will get this to work.  From what I am understanding so far, it is not seen in xev and xtkbd.c source is not seeing it either or else it would have been reported in /var/log/messages or dmesg as an unrecognized key.  I am not for sure if switching it in Xorg will get it recognized because I think that the xorg drivers are usually a layer below the kernel.  I say this because the xorg drivers usually read the events from /dev/input/eventX which usually are created by a kernel module.

----------


## xopher_mc

Still having problems with the touch and digitizer in karmic (maybe there is an ntrig patch missing in the kernel? When touch is switched off or commented out of the xorg file completely, the pointer still moves relatively frequently if more than one finger touches the screen. Basically when using xournal or gimp the pointer stops responding. Or I get line between where my hand is touching the screen and the pen. Enough to mean that taking notes in class and gimp is really frustrating. 

If I install windows vista (eghhh!) back on to my machine will it revert the firmware back? As in so doing give me a better experience?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Still having problems with the touch and digitizer in karmic (maybe there is an ntrig patch missing in the kernel? When touch is switched off or commented out of the xorg file completely, the pointer still moves relatively frequently if more than one finger touches the screen. Basically when using xournal or gimp the pointer stops responding. Or I get line between where my hand is touching the screen and the pen. Enough to mean that taking notes in class and gimp is really frustrating. 
> 
> If I install windows vista (eghhh!) back on to my machine will it revert the firmware back? As in so doing give me a better experience?
> 
> Thanks


It is missing one patch.  If I recall correctly, the patch does help distinguish the finger and pen a little better.  When the pointer stops responding, it means that it detected more than one "finger" touching the screen.  

As for using Vista, I wouldn't.  It will be worse because Vista sends all the data over so you will have more issues with the pointer jumping everywhere.

I think that the touch being off and multiple fingers triggering it is partially due to the missing patch.  The patch helps separate the touch and the pen better.  If I recall, sometimes when the multiple finger occurs the unpatched version will trigger a pen event by accident.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Still having problems with the touch and digitizer in karmic (maybe there is an ntrig patch missing in the kernel? When touch is switched off or commented out of the xorg file completely, the pointer still moves relatively frequently if more than one finger touches the screen. Basically when using xournal or gimp the pointer stops responding. Or I get line between where my hand is touching the screen and the pen. Enough to mean that taking notes in class and gimp is really frustrating. 
> 
> If I install windows vista (eghhh!) back on to my machine will it revert the firmware back? As in so doing give me a better experience?
> 
> Thanks


By the way, which version of Karmic are you using?  64 or 32-bit?  I am currently using 64 and I am going to see if I can patch the new hid-ntrig.ko module to replace the current one in Karmic without having to rebuild the entire kernel.

----------


## xopher_mc

hey Ayuthia

Thanks so much.
 :Smile: 
I'm running 64bit karmic.  I think your spot on about the multiple touch triggering an occasional pen event. Also  the touch digitizer relationship is not perfect in windows.


I had actually made the problem worse for myself as well by uninstalling the driver on windows 7 to see if if the vista version would be better. You are correct it was touch screen hell  :Smile: 

I hope i'm not distracting you from multi touch development 
----

on another note, I was very happily surprised to find that fprint-demo works with with the tx2 finger print reader!

----------


## Ayuthia

> hey Ayuthia
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> I'm running 64bit karmic.  I think your spot on about the multiple touch triggering an occasional pen event. Also  the touch digitizer relationship is not perfect in windows.
> 
> 
> I had actually made the problem worse for myself as well by uninstalling the driver on windows 7 to see if if the vista version would be better. You are correct it was touch screen hell 
> 
> ...


If you have a moment, can you try this version with the patches?
You will need to extract it:


```
tar -xvjf hid-ntrig-2.6.31-10-generic-x86_64.tar.bz2
```

It will extract a folder called hid-ntrig.  Go into the folder:


```
cd hid-ntrig
```

and copy the file over to /lib/modules:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
```

Make sure that you are using 2.6.31-10-generic:


```
uname -r
```

Then you can restart or do the following:


```
sudo modprobe -r hid-ntrig
sudo modprobe hid-ntrig
```

Then log out and log back in.

If this works, then I will start working on getting the Karmic packages ready.

EDIT:
There is the link to the 2.6.31-14-generic version for the 64 bit.

Here is the hid-ntrig-2.6.31-14-generic version for the 32-bit.

----------


## xopher_mc

Hey Ayuthia,


Yep works brilliantly now! That is so coool.

It also works well without disabling touch in xournal

 :Guitar: 
 :Guitar: 


 :KDE Star: Thanks so much!!! :KDE Star:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hey Ayuthia,
> 
> 
> Yep works brilliantly now! That is so coool.
> 
> It also works well without disabling touch in xournal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that!  Thanks for testing it out.  This change will last until the next kernel release in Karmic.  I will try to keep up with it, but things tend to change pretty often in Karmic.

This is nice to see that this works.  This means that we can make updates without having to deal with the kernel update message in Update Manager for Karmic.  It also reduces the compile time from about 3 hours down to about a minute for building the 32 and 64 bit.  This excludes the source download though.

----------


## Nphyx

New instructions work for Karmic x86_64, but scaling is wrong on my tx2z (I get touch and stylus input but the positions are scaled out incorrectly), and trying to fix it via xorg.conf results in linuxwacom spitting the "wacom driver does not support 1b96" error. Will update if I can figure this out, but it seems the patch that fixed this error (by removing the driver's picky preference for enumerated devices) seems to be missing.

----------


## xopher_mc

I'm happy to be responsible for updating the module (as I need it) with the kernel if you point me in the right direction. 

Richard

----------


## xopher_mc

Hey Nphyx, 

What device id does your touchscreen have in /dev/input/by-path/

mine is configured perfectly  :Confused: 

did you compile your own wacom module? I compiled the most recent version with the patch to get it to work.

----------


## Nphyx

Yeah I did compile the wacom drivers, maybe I missed a patch in the patching process somewhere though. I'm going to try again with fresh sources and see what happens.

----------


## Kiwinote

> did you compile your own wacom module? I compiled the most recent version with the patch to get it to work.


Hi,

Can you perhaps point me in the direction of that patch?

Thanks

----------


## xopher_mc

Here is the patch for the wacom module that I used for the newest version of wacom

----------


## Kiwinote

While running make on the patched linuxwacom-0.8.4-2 I get the following error:

```
cp /lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h .
cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h': No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [all] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/kiwinote/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/2.6.31'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kiwinote/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Any idea how to solve this?

----------


## xopher_mc

What command had you just typed in make or make install?

----------


## Kiwinote

make

@edit:
I am following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949 (step 5). Karmic 64.

----------


## xopher_mc

I followed 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver

apart from obviously the patch

Richard

----------


## Kiwinote

Did "sudo apt-get build-dep wacom-tools" work for you?
Here it gives the following:

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
```

@edit:solved this, but same error during make

----------


## xopher_mc

try 

./configure
make
sudo make install

with no options on configure

Also could you post your 



```
./configure | tee config.log
```

and attach it to the next post

Richard

----------


## Kiwinote

It seems that ./configure and ./configure --prefix=/usr don't give that error, but ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-wacom does. However, after running ./configure --prefix=/usr and then make and make install, I don't get a wacom.ko file.

Attached is the log for ./configure (part 1 and 2). The only odd things I can find are references to old versions of wacom. Perhaps I need to clean up somewhere? (neither wacom-tools nor xserver-xorg-input-wacom are installed)

----------


## xopher_mc

Are you trying to copy the file rather than do a simple make install?

----------


## Nphyx

Update - got everything working. Turns out I was using an older linuxwacom that I had patched up, using the latest 8.4 sources with the above-linked nTrig patch got everything working perfectly with the supplied xorg.conf, although I added in fglrx for mine.

As a side note, I did not need to comment out anything in the fdi, as no n-trig entry was present.

Thanks to everyone who put effort into this. I now have better n-trig support in linux than I do in windows and officially no more reason to run Vista. No more waiting around for Adobe to support n-trig either.

----------


## Kiwinote

> Are you trying to copy the file rather than do a simple make install?


No, after running ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-wacom, when I run make I get the following output. The cp command is run by the make process:


```
**username**@**hostname**:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c ./wcmTilt2Rotation.c > .depend
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/xdrv'
gcc -shared -nostdlib -o wacom_drv.so xf86Wacom.o wcmSerial.o wcmUSB.o wcmISDV4.o wcmXCommand.o wcmCommon.o wcmCompat.o wcmConfig.o wcmFilter.o wcmTilt2Rotation.o -Bstatic -lgcc
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/xdrv'
Making all in 2.6.31
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/2.6.31'
cp -f ../2.6.27/wacom.h .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_wac.h .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_sys.c .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_wac.c .
cp /lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h .
cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h': No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [all] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/2.6.31'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> No, after running ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-wacom, when I run make I get the following output. The cp command is run by the make process:
> 
> 
> ```
> **username**@**hostname**:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2$ make
> Making all in src
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
> Making all in .
> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/**username**/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
> ...


What I ended up doing was download the linux-image-`uname -r` source:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r`
sudo apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`
```

Once it was downloaded, I when into the directory and copied the missing file over:


```
cd linux-2.6.31
sudo cp drivers/hid/hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Update 09/23/09 1:49AM: Capture seems to be working better now. I'm still using the same alsa-base.conf. gnome-sound-recorder is working great when I use an external mic; it can't seem to capture any audio from the internal mic, though. Skype and arecord, however, only capture very muffled, unintelligible audio that's full of static. If it was just Skype, I would say that it was just a Skype problem, but because Skype and arecord are manifesting the same symptoms, it seems likely to be something deeper than that.
> Last edited by otakuj462; 1 Minute Ago at 01:52 AM..


I finally had a chance to test this out.  There are some adjustments that you can make in alsamixer to get the internal microphone to work.

First, you need to go into alsamixer from the Terminal.  Once you are in there, press the right arrow until you see Input Source.  If you don't see that entry, press tab until you do.  Make sure that it is set to Front Mic.  Right now I have the Front Mic and the Front Mic Boost set as high as possible.  You then will need to play around with the Capture and Digital controls until your voice is clear.  I am finding that the fan noise or the display buzz is getting recorded into the sound, but other than that I was able to get my voice to sound clear.

My current Capture volume is at 65 and my Digital is at 40.  I am also testing it with arecord.

By the way, you might be able to adjust it via the volume control in the system tray.  I am currently using KDE and KMix does provide the ability to adjust all the controls.

As you seemed to have figured out, the Line In does work with a microphone plugged it.  You need to adjust the Input Source to Line In.  It does capture the sound, but it is not coming in as loud as the internal mic.  This could be the microphone that I am using though.

----------


## Nphyx

I think someone else mentioned this, writing to confirm I find the touch input is much more accurate in Linux. I don't think it's subjective, either - for instance, Chromium's tab closing buttons are much easier to push on the first try. It usually takes me 2-3 taps to hit them in Windows. I'm also hitting system tray icons and scrollbars much more easily.

----------


## Nphyx

A couple new thoughts. I can't get the side button on my stylus to do anything, if there was some way to post output ala synclient maybe i could figure out what signal it's sending, if any. I don't know much about this, can anyone point me in the right direction?

Another thought is - apparently when you have two fingers on the screen, you get a height & width output on touch showing the difference between the first and second finger. Could we somehow capture when that happens to emulate a right-click on a two finger tap, with the rightmost finger being the pointer (maybe leftmost for left-handers)?

----------


## Ayuthia

> A couple new thoughts. I can't get the side button on my stylus to do anything, if there was some way to post output ala synclient maybe i could figure out what signal it's sending, if any. I don't know much about this, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Another thought is - apparently when you have two fingers on the screen, you get a height & width output on touch showing the difference between the first and second finger. Could we somehow capture when that happens to emulate a right-click on a two finger tap, with the rightmost finger being the pointer (maybe leftmost for left-handers)?


Are you using a patched N-Trig kernel module?  If so, which patch did you use?  Also, the following option was used for your stylus:


```
   Option      "Button2" "3"
```

The patched hid-ntrig.ko file from this post seems to be working with the side button but it is only for the 64-bit (I don't have a partition set up for 32-bit Karmic).

The events that are coming out of the wacom driver seem to be masked.  I have not been able to see any of the output from it.  However, it should be sending out a BTN_STYLUS event (0x14b).

If you are looking for the data that is sent to the wacom driver, you can find it in /dev/hidraw0 (for Vista firmware) and /dev/hidraw1 (for Windows 7).  In this post, I attached a python script that will help translate the data.  Unfortunately, the raw data does not post the actual event code, but provides enough information to tell you what is happening.

I will have to think about the two-finger tap for right-click.  It might be possible, but difficult to do.  I say this because if someone is using the Vista firmware and has two fingers on the screen, it will register the two fingers repeatedly causing the right click to be triggered each time.  The Windows 7 firmware, in its current state, would work fine because it only sends the two finger data only once and then stops.  At one point, I did have a two-finger tap going in the wacom driver where if the fingers were side to side (fingers were in this direction - ), it would scroll right and if they were on top of each other (fingers were in this direction | )it would scroll down.  At that point, I ended up rewriting the driver.  I currently have a working version now, but it lacks a calibrating tool and lacks a pressure sensitivity tool.  Once I have those in place, I will then build a buffer in the driver to get some gestures going.  You can go to https://code.launchpad.net/linuxntrig to view the source.  It still lacks the instructions for building the code at this point (I have only tested it on 64-bit also).

EDIT:
If you are needing to check and see if the wacom module is seeing the side button, you should be able to see it through xidump:


```
xidump stylus
```

----------


## Nphyx

> EDIT:
> If you are needing to check and see if the wacom module is seeing the side button, you should be able to see it through xidump:
> 
> 
> ```
> xidump stylus
> ```


That's exactly what I needed, thanks  :Smile:  I had my side button set as a toggle in windows, so I hold it and tap to right click.  Apparently that registers as button 4 on tap. It also must mean that setting is stored in the device somehow, which is interesting.

Thanks again. I don't know if/when I'll have a chance to mess with that driver code, but if I do I'll let you know what I come up with.

----------


## xopher_mc

I see that there is a kernel update for Karmic, dare I install it. 

Ayuthia, which patch was missing last time.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I see that there is a kernel update for Karmic, dare I install it. 
> 
> Ayuthia, which patch was missing last time.


It is the hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch from this link.

----------


## Nphyx

Patched for today's kernel release:

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-x86_64.tar.gz

This is the x86_64 version only.

Extract, then move and load like so:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig
```

Then logout and log back in again. All credit goes to Ayuthia, I just compiled the thing.

----------


## xopher_mc

cheers!

----------


## proverbs308

Will this HOWTO work on an Elightenment system?  I was thinking of trying OpenGEU but I wanted to know if this could still work.  I have everything working now but wanted input.  Thanks

----------


## beastrace91

Will the instructions detailed in this thread work for my HP tx1000 model tablet?

~Jeff

----------


## Ayuthia

> Will this HOWTO work on an Elightenment system?  I was thinking of trying OpenGEU but I wanted to know if this could still work.  I have everything working now but wanted input.  Thanks


I am not for sure, but it should.  The applications used here are X based not desktop manager based so in theory, it should work.

----------


## Favux

Hi beastrace91,

See my response on your other thread.  The TX1000 has an eGalax (I think I spelled that right) touchscreen so most of this here won't apply.

----------


## Andy11

Hi all, I've been using ubuntu for about a year now, but i'm still pretty clueless when it comes to the inner workings, and i've tried everything i can find for getting the sound to work on the HP touchsmart tx2z, but i can't.

I'm dual booting windows and jaunty and the sound is 100% functional in windows.

I have already done this:
"sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"

Any help would be awesome.. I hate windows and having to use it just because i can't figure out how to get sound working in ubuntu really sucks.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Favux

Hi Andy11,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

First check "alsa-base.conf" with the gedit command in 7) and see if the line has been added.  If not add it.  If it's there check your mixer and make sure the sliders are turned up and reboot a few times.

----------


## Andy11

> Hi Andy11,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!
> 
> First check "alsa-base.conf" with the gedit command in 7) and see if the line has been added.  If not add it.  If it's there check your mixer and make sure the sliders are turned up and reboot a few times.


Well now it works, I'm not sure why, but i guess it took a few reboots to kick in. Thank you.

----------


## oyvindne

I have installed kubuntu karmic beta on my tx2, and copied the hid-ntrig.ko file from Nphyx post. When rebooting, the boot process stop just after some message about printer service (oviosuly unrelated). It seems like the computer tries to display something in graphic mode, because it flashes and becomes black, and then returns to the text mode. This happens several times, but with the same result.

Anybody else have any experience with tx2-touch and the karmic beta?

----------


## xopher_mc

remove your xorg file in recovery mode. Then check that you have the right id for your touchscreen. 

goto 

/dev/input/by-path/

and ls the output and check that with your xorg.conf

----------


## Nphyx

I guess the ntrig patch didn't make it into the last kernel release, so here's a new compile, patched for 2.6.31-11.38-generic along with instructions:

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-x86_64.tar.gz

This is the x86_64 version only.

Extract, then move and load like so:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig
```

Then logout and log back in again. Again all credit goes to Ayuthia, I just compiled the thing.

----------


## xopher_mc

Just attached the kernel module to go with

2.6.31-12-generic



Extract, then move and load like so:
Code:

sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-12-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig

----------


## roxthiaguin

Is there a hid-ntrig.ko for 2.6.31-14? And for x86? (not only for 64)

Thanks!

----------


## xopher_mc

Was using amd64 as it is better in terms of processor usage ect. 

Haven't updated my kernel to that yet. Are you using 16bit or 32bit as I the kernel module will need to be compiled for 32bit if you are using that.

----------


## roxthiaguin

I`m using 32bits =P

My notebook is a Turion X2 64
I just don`t use 64 cause of some personal problems =P

----------


## xopher_mc

ok you need to follow the instructions at the start of the thread to patch the kernel. But you only need to use the hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch. 

Once you have done that you need to only compile the kernel module. Goto to where you've downloaded the kernel source code in the following directory

linux-2.6.31/drivers/hid/

Create a make file with this in it



```
obj-m	=	hid-ntrig.o
KVERSION	=	$(shell uname -r)
all:
	make -C /lib/modules/$(KVERSION)/build M=$(PWD) modules
clean:
	make -C /lib/modules/$(KVERSION)/build M=$(PWD) clean
```

then 



```
make
```


once you've made it hid-ntrig.ko should be in the folder and copy that to the kernel



```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig
```

You also have to compile your own version of linux wacom as detailed in earlier post.

----------


## beastmaster82

Could you please answer if touch etc. will work on my laptop HP TX2-1025dx(Vista amd64 firmware) using abovementioned patches, because i'm little bit stuck on this. I'm only 2 days Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty(2.6.28-15.52-generic) User, and it's my first Linux experience. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Favux

Hi beastmaster82,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

The answer is yes.  Follow the HOW TO.  Use the parts that apply to Jaunty (9.04) not Karmic (9.10).

----------


## Ayuthia

> Could you please answer if touch etc. will work on my laptop HP TX2-1025dx(Vista amd64 firmware) using abovementioned patches, because i'm little bit stuck on this. I'm only 2 days Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty(2.6.28-15.52-generic) User, and it's my first Linux experience. Thanks in advance.


Favux is correct.  That is what I have and all the .debs that I posted are from that laptop.   :Smile:  

Mine currently has two finger scrolling also (I am using my own version instead of the wacom) with the Vista firmware!  I am trying to release it, but I need to figure out why the 32-bit version of Karmic is not taking the patched version.  The 64-bit is working fine.

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi Ayuthia,

I'm more than happy to alpha/beta test your multitouch ntring for you.  :Capital Razz: 

PM me or something.


Richard

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> I'm more than happy to alpha/beta test your multitouch ntring for you. 
> 
> PM me or something.
> 
> 
> Richard


Thanks!  I will hopefully send you something soon.

Has anyone tried to patch the 2.6.31-14-generic kernel in Karmic with our current patch?  I am unable to get it working in the 32-bit.

EDIT: Fixed the problem and will be creating a new patch soon.  Apparently the 32-bit system did not like having to consecutive char definitions for example the system did not like:


```
char x;
char y;
```

But is happy when it is defined like:


```
char x,y;
```

Having it defined incorrectly made gdm blink repeatedly like it kept on trying to start up and could not create the nice new splash screen.

----------


## beastmaster82

> Hi beastmaster82,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!
> 
> The answer is yes.  Follow the HOW TO.  Use the parts that apply to Jaunty (9.04) not Karmic (9.10).


Thanks for quick answer.




> Favux is correct.  That is what I have and all the .debs that I posted are from that laptop.   
> 
> Mine currently has two finger scrolling also (I am using my own version instead of the wacom) with the Vista firmware!  I am trying to release it, but I need to figure out why the 32-bit version of Karmic is not taking the patched version.  The 64-bit is working fine.


Thanks a lot for work you do. Will try... Hope, Linux came in my happy life for a very long time.

----------


## nema.arpit

Will the install process for linuxwacom work on Arch??
I have succeded in setting up arch,but there is no response at all for the touchscreen.And you guys are the only ones I know who are actively working on this.
I apologise for this intrusion beforehand.

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

Not an intrusion at all.

The key question is probably what kernel does your Arch install have?  Also good to know which version of Xorg and Xserver?  And if there is a default linuxwacom package(s) which version?

----------


## nema.arpit

Thx in advance
the kernel is 2.6.31.4-1,headers are different : 2.6.30.5-1
Xorg-server : 1.6.3.901-1 : xorg and xserver

There was no default linuxwacom driver installed,but I did install one :0.8.4-6
The linux wacom install seems to have messed my gdm : it takes any character press  on my keyboard as return key.

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,




> There was no default linuxwacom driver installed,but I did install one :0.8.4-6
> The linux wacom install seems to have messed my gdm : it takes any character press on my keyboard as return key.


That's a new one on me.  I've never heard of linuxwacom doing that.  I assume you mean linuxwacom 0.8.4-3 (the latest) and you installed it through AUR as the wiki says:  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet

We need to get linuxwacom right before we proceed.  Are you able to uninstall it and get a stable system?  What does the PKGBUILD AUR give you consist of?  The wiki makes it sound like you're downloading the linuxwacom source code tar and the PKGBUILD has the dependencies and a install script.  Is that right?  If so something is probably not right in it.  If you can't apply the n-trig.patch to it you may need to compile linuxwacom yourself anyway.

Your kernel is newer that the Karmic one.  I'd suggest after getting linuxwacom set up adding the n-trig sections to your xorg.conf and then seeing where you are.

Edit:  Do you have the group base-devel installed? If not, you'll need it if you're going to be building packages:

pacman -S base-devel

----------


## nema.arpit

I already have a stable system.Just reinstalled arch - broke my windows in the process  :Capital Razz: 
Originally i installed the linuxwacom (I did not patch it ) and added the sections into xorg.
It just dumped me to console saying that X respawned too many times and "has been disabled for 5 minutes".

EDIT: I had installed linuxwacom 0.8.4-6 : maybe it's in testing and that's what broke gdm src: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=16912

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

There is no 0.8.4-6.  LWP is on the stable branch now and it is 0.8.4-3.  Maybe it's a typo and they mean the last development version 0.8.3-6?  See:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main

They updated 10-15-09.  Did you build before or after that?  Looks like they had the hid-ids problem too.  At least looking at the notes on that site.

----------


## nema.arpit

I build it just around 14 hrs ago.
Right now I have the 0.8.4-3 driver patched and ready to install, following the first page's instructions.
Going for the plunge.
EDIT : The build output was :



```
----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.31
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.31-ARCH/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - yes
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include
                 TK - no 
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - no
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - hal Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
```

Make fails,hid-ids.h problem

----------


## nema.arpit

Alright!!!!!!!.
I got the touchscreen and stylus working. And this time no trouble with GDM.
I just followed your *HOW TO:  Install a LinuxWacom Kernel Driver for Tablet PC's*  			thread for Karmic. And I had to add wacom to the MODULES section of /etc/rc.conf.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

Outstanding!  Nice work.  You're welcome.

With kernel 2.6.31.4-1 did you have to patch hid-ntrig.c with the hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch to generate a hid-ntrig.ko?  Or does it seem to be working fine without it?

Edit:  I'd be curious to know if the Magick Rotation applet works in Arch.  It does work in Gentoo.

----------


## nema.arpit

The only thing I had to patch was the linuxwacom driver, all other patches seem to be included in the kernel
I'll try magick rotation and post results in a couple of hours,rite now time to sleep  :Very Happy:  ( it's 4 am here)

EDIT: I tried automagic-rotation and I am sure that the swivel-hinge switch works,however "xrandr -o" just blacks out my screen and I have to reboot from tty.I am using the xf86-video-ati drivers.Any ideas abt xrandr fail?
EDIT 2: "xrandr -o right"  : 

```
Failed to change the screen configuration!
```

EDIT 3: "xrandr -o right" (with xf86-video-radeonhd) :


```
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)   
Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)   
Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)   
Serial number of failed request:  14   
Current serial number in output stream:  14
```

EDIT 4 : again with xf86-video-ati: 


```
[arpit@arpitnem ~]$ xrandr --output LVDS --rotate inverted
xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
```

Oh and 

```
[arpit@arpitnem ~]$ xrandr -v
xrandr program version       1.3.1
Server reports RandR version 1.3
```

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

I don't know what's going on.  As far as I knew rotation is working in Karmic.

Sounds like the driver(s) aren't yet compatible with your kernel version.  Isn't there something about MESA and configuration through/in the kernel?

The Xorg driver:  http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/Drivers  and some build info:  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs.../x7driver.html  You probably know more about this than I do.

For ATI proprietary you have to do the aticonfig command, in Appendix 1 in the Rotation HOW TO.  Canonical had to get the beta again to have it working in Karmic:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzUxNA  And the wiki:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page

Don't know if any of this helps.  Hope so.

----------


## symbiante

Sorry for some mistake.
I tried a lot of things to make touch and pen to work, but my habilities and my english fails. kk

could someone make a resume of how proceed just to make the touch screen to work with karmic? 

I realy try to apply the pacth, but I lost some step and doesn´t  work.

I will be glad, if someone make a short description or even release a final instruction. Later I will translate to portuquese and spanish, so others can be helped with this.

Thanks and sorry by my terrible english!

----------


## Favux

Hi symbiante,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Are you talking about applying the patch to make hid-ntrig.ko?

Or are you talking about the n-trig.patch for linuxwacom?  If so tekknokrat posted 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom deb.s in post #317 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=32

I hope this helps.

----------


## nema.arpit

Ok it seems I have a solution to rotation failure with open source Ati drivers.
Switching off Kernel Mode Setting seems to have done the trick.Now I have rotation and the automagic rotation script works beautifully.
Thanks to all.

----------


## symbiante

Thanks, but I'm using a 32bit version. the compiled driver is for 64.

there is hope? kk

----------


## Nphyx

Hey, just updated to the 2.6.31-14.48 kernel today, looks like the patch still hasn't made it in. Here's the latest compiled driver for x86-64:

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-x86_64.tar.gz

Also, here are my patched driver sources, I don't remember which version of the wacom drivers they're built off of but you should (?) be able to compile them yourself without too much trouble:

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-source.tar.gz

I had to reboot this time to get it to work, I'm not sure why (I don't have that much technical skill in Linux). Here's directions:



```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig
```

For those of you compiling your own, you'll need an extra step in there at the beginning, just navigate to the source directory and do:



```
make
```

Also, if for a later kernel version, you'll need to update line 1 of the first set of instructions to reflect your version. I'll keep building the x86_64 versions as long as I need them, though.

----------


## xopher_mc

hey nphyx, 

I take it that is the 64bit once again. The request for 32 bit keeps going out (havent' found anything myself that doesn't work in 64bit). If I get time tomorrow I'll try and compile a 32bit module.

----------


## Ayuthia

> hey nphyx, 
> 
> I take it that is the 64bit once again. The request for 32 bit keeps going out (havent' found anything myself that doesn't work in 64bit). If I get time tomorrow I'll try and compile a 32bit module.


I currently have the 32-bit installed because I could not find the 64-bit Kubuntu Karmic beta on CD.  I can also try to get it out tomorrow if you don't have time.

As for the patch, it will need to be installed manually until 2.6.32.  The patch is the one that Rafi Rubin created.

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

Good that you got video figured out.  So it was Mesa and KMS.  Glad Magick's working for you.  I should add Gentoo and Arch to it's resume.

Did you notice what Ayuthia says above?   The patch doesn't enter the kernel until 2.6.32.  It looks like with kernel 2.6.31.4-1 you still have to patch hid-ntrig.c with the hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch to generate hid-ntrig.ko.  It should make your tablet more responsive.  You could add it to your nice HOW TO on the Arch forum.


Hi symbiante,

So it is patching and compiling linuxwacom where you are getting stuck?  Where are you getting stuck?


Hi Nphyx,

Thanks.  I'll link your 64-bit hid_ntrig.ko in the HOW TO.

----------


## symbiante

well Favux,
i don't exactly what I'm doing wrong. I tried to follow the how-to since the beginning and after do all, with no error, dosen't work.

The touch screen don't respond in linux, and I use correctly in Win7. I jaunty, they move but the click don't work, now they don't even move.

Sorry again for my terrible english, I hope you understand me.

And thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi symbiante,

You're doing fine with your English.  I understand you.

Since it works in Windows we know the hardware is OK.  Good.

It sort of worked in Jaunty.

You are now using Karmic?  No response.

Look on the bottom of your laptop (the backplate).  What is the exact model number?  If there is more than one list all.

In a terminal what does:


```
dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
```

or


```
dmesg | grep [Nn]-trig
```

show?

----------


## symbiante

Favux,
riaght, I'm using Karmic.

The model of my laptop is TX2-1025DX.

The result of the first comand is:




> [    8.093533] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
> [    8.105932] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1


The second shows nothing.

----------


## Favux

OK, good.  First step is to install the Wacom/n-trig sections in the xorg.conf.  Have you done that?  See "3) The xorg.conf".

Since you have Win7 be sure to use the Win7 firmware by-path in the stylus and touch sections.  You do not have an eraser.:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

Reboot.  Hopefully Xserver will start.

----------


## symbiante

weel, here we go...

I modify the device to the correct, remove the eraser part and reboot.
in the GDM I touch the screen, and the mouse moved, but stop and don't work anymore.
now when I open wacomcpl, they show touch and pen. never show this before.

----------


## Favux

Good!  Progress.

You didn't need to remove the eraser section, just leave it commented out.  Since you removed it I suppose you could remove the eraser line from "ServerLayout" to.  But later.

Next step is to apply the n-trig patch to linuxwacom and compile it.  Since my HOW TO confuses you try Ayuthia's:  http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44  Remember to change '0.8.4-2' to '0.8.4-3' each time!!!  He calls the n-trig.patch "linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch".  Don't let that confuse you.

----------


## nema.arpit

Thx Favux and Ayuthia for the update regarding hid-ntrig.ko.
Now I have a new question.. can anyone detect any sensors on the tx2??
I need to detect the temperature sensors- especially the cpu temp - which was detected in Win7 .
sensors-detect does not detect any sensors.
The best I could get with the latest sensors-detect was this:


```
Driver `to-be-written':
  * Chip `AMD Family 11h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)
```

The motherboard is "Quanta 3045" and it does not have an entry on the lm-sensors site (or the web for that matter  :Sad:  )

EDIT I rebooted and found that my touch and digitizer is gone..so the patch does not work for me.On restoring the original hid-ntrig.ko (good thing I saved it  :Very Happy: ) ,and rebooting, it is back in action.

*EDIT2* adding acpi_osi="Linux" worked and now I can atleast see my cpu temps.Thx Ayuthia.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thx Favux and Ayuthia for the update regarding hid-ntrig.ko .
> Now I have a new question.. can anyone detect any sensors on the tx2??
> I need to detect the temperature sensors- especially the cpu temp - which was detected in Win7 .
> sensors-detect does not detect any sensors.
> The best I could get with the latest sensors-detect was this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Driver `to-be-written':
> ...


If I recall correctly, the only time that I was able to detect any temperature readings was when I used:


```
acpi_osi="Linux"
```

in the boot parameters.  I was then able to get something out of /proc/acpi/thermal_zone.  I forgot why I quit using it though.

The most recent BIOS update along with the fglrx drivers in Gentoo has kept my laptop pretty quiet when I am not compiling or watching something.

----------


## Favux

Hi nema.arpit,

The kernel line Ayuthia gives is discussed more by 67GTA here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051  And he links it to more discussion on the Mint forum.

So in addition to a lack of driver problem it could have to do with a buggy DSDT.  I talk about that a little and the bezel buttons in posts #273 & 274 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=28

Unfortunately if it does turn out to be a DSDT problem the kernel developers have dropped the kernel patch to support the modified DSDT.  Something about it not being possible.  Except it looked like the Opensuse folks figured it out quickly, last time I looked.  67GTA talks about that in his thread.

----------


## symbiante

Favux,
I can't believe.

Before begin to write for help here, I follow all the steps even the tutorial you indicated. Trusting in your suggestion I do all again, with no hope.
But, now all work. It's amazing. kk

thanks a lot! I don't know what I do wrong before, but now I know how to did right. LOL

I'm thinking to translate the tutorial to portuguese and spanish to help others.

Thanks again, for the help and the the kindness.

(I feel a kind dumb now.)

----------


## Favux

Hi symbiante,

Congratulations!  Good work.  You are welcome.




> I'm thinking to translate the tutorial to portuguese and spanish to help others.


Sounds like a good idea.




> I feel a kind dumb now.


Why?  You figured it out, and in another language!

----------


## Ayuthia

I have created the 32-bit version for 2.6.31-14-generic in Karmic.  It can be found here.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi guys, I've been happily using Jaunty on my tx2-1050eo without touch but pen working nicely. That's all I've needed so far so good.

This week I updated to Karmic and lost pen.
I've been following these threads every now and then, but am a little confused right now.

Would some one please advice me how to recover pen? 

Touch would be ok also but I really don't need it that  much since this is my sketchbook for gimp. More  serious stuff I do with my desktop  :Wink: 

Thanks.

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi markkupaakkonen,

If you don't need/want touch then to get the functionality you had in Jaunty you need two things.

The ntrig subsection in the 10-linuxwacom.fdi.  It might already be in there.  You could attach the .fdi to your next post if it isn't there.

The n-trig patch applied to the linuxwacom driver.  Tekknokrat has posted a deb of linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 with that already done.  It's for 64-bit.  See post #317 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=32

Hope this helps.

----------


## _dF

I've found many useful tricks on this forum, and I would particularly thanks Favux and Ayuthia for that.

I've wrote an "HowTo" for OpenSuSE here : http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Howto_ins...2-xxxx_laptops

It can helps Ubuntu users too, I guess. 

Furthermore, I've tested the latest linuxwacom-dev patched as said above, and it appears that new versions greatly improve the touch feature : it's very comfortable, now. I've also dig into the C code and saw interesting things for multitouch. At this stage, I think tx2 users who can should contribute to linuxwacom project, at first to have the patch integrated, but not only : multitouch is very close, now !

Users could also fillup bug reports about the outdated hid-ntrig.c in kernels, and also about every non-patched linuxwacom packages, in any Linux distribution.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> Hi markkupaakkonen,
> 
> If you don't need/want touch then to get the functionality you had in Jaunty you need two things.
> 
> The ntrig subsection in the 10-linuxwacom.fdi.  It might already be in there.  You could attach the .fdi to your next post if it isn't there.
> 
> The n-trig patch applied to the linuxwacom driver.  Tekknokrat has posted a deb of linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 with that already done.  It's for 64-bit.  See post #317 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=3210-linuxwacom.fdi
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Favux, I installed those debs. Still no stylus. My 10-linuxwacom.fdi attached. Maybe I should reinstall Karmic?

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi markkupaakkonen,

The n-trig section is there in the10-linuxwacom.fdi.

Since it did't work with the default linuxwacom it should with the patched version.  Try rebooting a few times.  If that doesn't work tell the downloaded deb package xserver-xorg-input-wacom to reinstall and try rebooting a few times again.  If still nothing in a terminal enter:


```
dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
```

The output should contain ntrig in it.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Favux, nope, nothing. 
Here is:

$ dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
[    9.144260] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: input,hiddev97,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[    9.153232] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0004: input,hiddev98,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi markkupaakkonen,

OK, that shows us there is usb communication to the digitizer.  Does the stylus work in windows?

What's the output of?:


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Favux, don't know about windows, just installed Jaunty on this right away and used that since. Attached my xinput list.

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi markkupaakkonen,

That's weird.  I don't see anything regarding ntrig.

In a terminal enter:


```
lsmod
```

Do you see 'hid-ntrig' in the output?  Or anything with ntrig in it?

Oh, by the way.  Rather than Writer (.odt) documents, it's probably better to use Text Editor (gedit) with the .txt extension.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi favux, thanks, attached lsmod.txt, and there is a 'hid-ntrig' in it.

Cheers Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

Well the bad news is it looks like it should be working!

It seems hard to believe the stylus would choose to break right when you updated to Karmic.  Did you use the beta?  Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?

About the only thing that could be wrong would be the .fdi.  It looks ok so it would have to be some sort of permissions problem I guess.  Look in your Xorg.0.log in System Log.  Can you see where the linuxwacom driver is attached to your stylus?  Does it report any errors?

----------


## Ayuthia

Sorry to intrude, but are you getting any data out of /dev/hidraw2 or /dev/hidraw3:


```
sudo hexdump /dev/hidraw2
```

Once you type that and press enter, it might ask you for your password and then it will sit there.  Just touch the screen with your stylus and see if it returns any data.  To exit out of the program just press control-c.

If it does respond with one of them, let us know which.

The data from there comes from the hid-ntrig driver.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Favux, I'm using 64-bit, and I updated to Karmic last week, so it was beta I guess. 

I couldn't find anything about stylus or linuxwacom in Xorg.0.log.

Markku

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> Sorry to intrude, but are you getting any data out of /dev/hidraw2 or /dev/hidraw3:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo hexdump /dev/hidraw2
> ```
> 
> Once you type that and press enter, it might ask you for your password and then it will sit there.  Just touch the screen with your stylus and see if it returns any data.  To exit out of the program just press control-c.
> 
> ...


Hi Ayuthia, got respond from hidraw2

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi Markku,

Here's the problem.  It's not trying to set up linuxwacom at all:


```
config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(--) HID 1b96:0001: no supported touchpad found
(EE) HID 1b96:0001 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "HID 1b96:0001"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(--) HID 1b96:0001: no supported touchpad found
(EE) HID 1b96:0001 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "HID 1b96:0001"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
```

Try Ayuthia's suggestions.

When you installed tekknokrat's deb(s) did you get any errors?

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Favux, I didn't get any errors when installing the two debs.

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

OK, it looks like it's the .fdi.  When you look in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/" with Places (Nautilus) is there a '10-linuxwacom.fdi'?  When you right click on it and look at it as a text file does it have the contents you uploaded a couple of posts ago?

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

And post (attach) a complete copy of the .fdi again.  I think I see a problem with it!

Edit:  I guess not.  I thought there was a missing match but it's just indented wrong.  Darn.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> Hi Markku,
> 
> OK, it looks like it's the .fdi.  When you look in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/" with Places (Nautilus) is there a '10-linuxwacom.fdi'?  When you right click on it and look at it as a text file does it have the contents you uploaded a couple of posts ago?


Hi Favux, yes it's there, and the content is similar.

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

By similar I think you mean you think it is the same.  You just haven't verified every line.  Could you copy the one you see into a text file and attach it.  I think we'll try to replace what you see from a text file and save it and hopefully correct any permission problem.  If there is one.

----------


## Ayuthia

If you don't mind, can you post your lshal information?  The Xorg.0.log is showing that it went to synaptics which means that xorg could not find a match from the .fdi information.  My thought is that there could be something different in lshal that is making the .fdi rule not work.

----------


## Favux

Good thought Ayuthia.  Markku in a terminal enter:


```
lshal>lshal.txt
```

That will put lshal.txt into your /home/yourusername/ directory.  Right click on it and tell it to Create Archive.  Then you can attach the compressed lshal.txt to your post.  Also do the .fdi thing.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Aythia and Favux, here you go, thanks.

Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

The .fdi looks good again.

The lshal has me very confused.


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_hiddev'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/usb/hiddev0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
```

It seems to be saying the linuxwacom.fdi is configuring ntrig and then the Synaptics .fdi is grabbing it away somehow.  Maybe your default hid-ntrig is defective?  I'm tempted to say use the HOW TO to identify your exact kernel and see if you can find one of the pre-compiled hid-ntrig's to install.  But let's wait for Ayuthia, and anyone else who wants to, to comment.

In the meantime since the .fdi is OK let's do this.  Call up the .fdi using:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

Tell it to Save (itself on itself).  Then close and reboot.

----------


## Ayuthia

Can you attach your /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi file?  I am thinking that we might add a line in that file:


```
<match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
```

It will let the system not apply the synaptics driver to the ntrig device.  Provided that no other driver tries to take it, we will be able to see if the wacom module was written in there.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> In the meantime since the .fdi is OK let's do this.  Call up the .fdi using:
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
> ```
> 
> Tell it to Save (itself on itself).  Then close and reboot.


Hi Favux, done that.




> Can you attach your /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi file? I am thinking that we might add a line in that file:


Ayuthia, that file is empty, nothing at all in it.

And here's my kernel version



```
$ cat /proc/version_signature
Ubuntu 2.6.31-14.48-generic
```

Markku

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia, that file is empty, nothing at all in it.


Sorry about that.  Apparently it is different in Gentoo.  The file should be located in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi.

If you find it there and it looks like the following:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->
        <!-- EXAMPLES:
        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime
    <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

    Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap
    <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    If on, circular scrolling is used
    <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

    For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page
        -->
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1011">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
            <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
        </match>
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1012">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
            <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
        </match>
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="HP MiniNote 1000">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">200</merge>
        </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Try the following:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->
        <!-- EXAMPLES:
        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime
    <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

    Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap
    <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    If on, circular scrolling is used
    <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

    For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page
        -->
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1011">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
            <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
        </match>
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1012">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
            <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
        </match>
        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="HP MiniNote 1000">
            <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">200</merge>
        </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

It adds the Synaptics check and adds the </match> at the fourth from the last line.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Ayuthia, thanks a lot, that did it! I'm happy  :Very Happy: 

Markku

----------


## Nimless

Hi !

I've got some problems in Karmic 9.10 Release Candidate, touch and stylus works but calibration is wrong ,it seems wacom module isn't working.

I've used this guide for the n-trig patch

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23

I've used this guide for the wacom patching and installing :

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44

Then i've used my same xorg.conf from jaunty ( it worked perfectly there ).

Any idea what could be wrong? Is there a way to know if wacom module is working?xsetwacom set touch touch off does nothing and touch stay in place.

Thanks

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi !
> 
> I've got some problems in Karmic 9.10 Release Candidate, touch and stylus works but calibration is wrong ,it seems wacom module isn't working.
> 
> I've used this guide for the n-trig patch
> 
> http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23
> 
> I've used this guide for the wacom patching and installing :
> ...


You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the wacom module is working.  If it shows the device as a MOUSE or anything else that is not a stylus or touch, then it is not using the wacom module.

----------


## Nimless

Ok it's working now, too bad there is still the odd behaviour on the bottom  :Sad:

----------


## nicolaasuni

I've posted some additional notes and scripts: 
*HOW-TO: Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 on HP TouchSmart tx2-1050el Notebook PC*
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...08#post8186108

----------


## cocoa117

> I've posted some additional notes and scripts: 
> *HOW-TO: Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 on HP TouchSmart tx2-1050el Notebook PC*
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...08#post8186108


saw it, well done.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi guys, well, after Favux and Ayuthia had advised me how to get my stylus work on Karmic, I got a bit greedy and tried nicolaasuni's howto to get everything. Hmm... didn't work for me, had to reinstall and repeat the steps from earlier advice.

But I'm still wondering if I could get the screen rotation work? Ideas?

All I need is a simple way to rotate the screen upside-down with the stylus for tablet use. And it seems that sound has gone, nicolaasuni's steps didn't work.
On Jaunty my sound was working.

Cheers,
Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi Markku,

Did you try the links in "5) Rotation to tablet" in the HOW TO?  As far as I know everything linked works in Karmic.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Hi Favux, thanks, I'll give it a go during the weekend, I'm gonna also try to get touch, nema.arpit gave some advice to me on nicolaasuni's thread. Let's see  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,
Markku

----------


## Kalibur

Hello Guys need some how help on Dell Latitude XT for Karmic 64bit release version on the thread here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...14#post8203314
Basically am trying to put a complete step by step guide to setup a Dell Latitude XT to fully function on karmic 64bit.  Later I will do one for my TX2000 after I get its motherboard repaired.

Alternatively if someone can direct me to  a fresh HOW TO for the XT I can work througn it and upon sucess I will put the steps in my thread.

Thanks Guys

----------


## pinkpanther77

Hi!

I have Dell Latitude XT and trying to configure N-Trig. All drivers installed sucessfully and mouse cursor moves when I touch display with finger or pen... But I can't find solution, how to calibrate this stuff. Pen/finger and cursor are in very different places and no ideas more. It seems screen resolution and n-trig resolution are different. Please help.

----------


## pinkpanther77

Sry - I forgot - I have Karmic 64-bit version.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> Hi Markku,
> 
> Did you try the links in "5) Rotation to tablet" in the HOW TO?  As far as I know everything linked works in Karmic.


Hi favux, so now I have touch and stylus. I also downloaded Magick rotation 0.3.-2 but I'm a bit wondering if I should to give nicolaasunis rotation scripts one more go.

Edit. Installed Magickrotation and it works fine  :Very Happy:  I'm so Happy!

And sound is working except for mic. Maybe have to play with alsamixer a bit?

Cheers,
Markku

----------


## Nimless

> Hi!
> 
> I have Dell Latitude XT and trying to configure N-Trig. All drivers installed sucessfully and mouse cursor moves when I touch display with finger or pen... But I can't find solution, how to calibrate this stuff. Pen/finger and cursor are in very different places and no ideas more. It seems screen resolution and n-trig resolution are different. Please help.


Hi! 

Have you configured your xorg.conf as the Howto says?

What Firmware do you have?Vista or Windows 7?

----------


## Ayuthia

I have been working with Nimless in trying to get my modified driver to use the two-finger gesture.  Unfortunately we were unable to get the gesture to work with his Vista firmware.  Nimless, thank you again for taking the time to test this for me.  I really appreciate it.

Are there any other people that are using the Vista firmware that might be willing to try this out to see if the two-finger gesture will work?  I am currently looking for those who are using the Dell laptops because that is where we are having problems.

However, if you are using the new Win7 firmware or using the HP Vista firmware and want to try it out, let me know.  I currently need to update the kernel patch that is out there and then I will post the guide to use.

----------


## dyslexia

Hi, I followed instructions from 

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44 

plus the links

and was very please to see that after an initial period where the cursor followed the pen erraticly (and no button sense) the patches worked 100%!

...I was more than thrilled.

I am not sure what I did in that initial period that "jogged" it into working.   

Now, after going through two backup/jog iterations I can't seem to get it over the initiial erratic behaviour.  I did a bunch of installs in the interim; could that have thrown something out of whack?

I also notice now that the device it appears as in /dev/input/by-path is:
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse

whereas in Favux's xorg it is
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse

could this have something to do with the problem?

thanx a bunch!

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Not sure what's going on.  Did you install Win7 by any chance?

Have you tried "4) N-trig Symlink" in the HOW TO?  Or have you tried using:


```
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse
```

in the xorg.conf?

----------


## dyslexia

Did both;  tried using "/dev/input/ntrig" and the device as it was listed at /dev/input/by-path in xorg.conf; same result.

win7... not sure what you mean... you are referring to Office 2007?

Seem to be missing "10-linuxwacom.fdi"... this is  actually "10-wacom.fdi" probably?

Looking at the xorg log: 
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)

..so it thinks it's a touchpad, what am I missing/doing wrong?

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,

The firmware for n-trig changes from Vista to Win7 rc to Win7.

The name changes from 10-wacom.fdi in Jaunty to 10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic.

The Syntaptic touchpad .fdi grabbing n-trig also happened to markkupaakkonen.  Ayuthia came up with a solution in post #205.  If you add the two extra lines Synaptic should stop grabbing your digitizer.  So you aren't doing anything wrong.  From our perspective the .fdi isn't constructed to match as specifically as it should be.

----------


## dyslexia

The .fdi confuses me.   I do believe it installed in vanilla Karmic as 10-wacom, there were no '<! N-Trig Duosense ...'  lines in it, and anyways the instructions call for them to be commented out, so perhaps it doesn't matter if it sees any wacom.fdi, be it 10-linuxwacom.fdi or 10-wacom.fdi?

I made the changes to 

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

as far as I can see it is still grabbing the touchscreen:
"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
"

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,

I think early in Karmic it was 10-wacom.fdi and maybe changed to 10-linuxwacom.fdi with the switch to 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom.  But you're right it shouldn't matter since we want to use the xorg.conf.

Ayuthia's linuxwacom HOW TO you followed removed the .fdi with these lines:


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

The purge line is to clean off the install ot the previous linuxwacom version.

Did you add to the Synaptic .fdi these two lines"


```
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">

    </match>
```

nested inside the other match lines?:


```
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">


    </match>
    </match>
```

If you did we probably need to look at Xorg.0.log.

----------


## dyslexia

Checked & double checked the lines in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi,
it is the 2nd text Ayuthia  entered in post 295 verbatim.

I'm attaching  xorg.0.log, from the point where seems to install the tablet correctly as a tablet, and then comes back and decides it's a touchpad.

I think what I may have done previously to "jog" it was do a suspend/wake-up.

Here's what the log reads after wake:

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
(II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.
(II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Disabled.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch
(II) fglrx(0): Suspend/Resume detected. Restoring framebuffer data.
(II) fglrx(0): Restore complete.
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) HP Webcam: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

So what I have is a very large/strange touchpad,

----------


## Ayuthia

> Checked & double checked the lines in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi,
> it is the 2nd text Ayuthia  entered in post 295 verbatim.
> 
> I'm attaching  xorg.0.log, from the point where seems to install the tablet correctly as a tablet, and then comes back and decides it's a touchpad.
> 
> I think what I may have done previously to "jog" it was do a suspend/wake-up.
> 
> Here's what the log reads after wake:
> 
> ...


Can you attach the results of lshal?  It will help us see what driver is grabbing the device.

----------


## dyslexia

Afraid the entire 140 device long lshal dump is a bit unwieldy & too large for the launchpad.net forum, short form attached.


The germane entry seems to be:

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev1'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/usb/hiddev1'  (string)

There is a sd card reader that is being recognised that I did not see before, this would be plugged into the usb bus.  Might this have something to do with it?

The touchscreen DOES behave like a touchpad of sorts. "relative accelerated motion with seemingly arbitrary starting point"

----------


## Ayuthia

> Afraid the entire 140 device long lshal dump is a bit unwieldy & too large for the launchpad.net forum, short form attached.
> 
> 
> The germane entry seems to be:
> 
> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
>   hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
>   hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev1'  (string)
>   hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
> ...


Actually, can you attach the full info for all of the 1b96 entries?  Or can you attach the file:


```
lshal > lshal.txt
tar -cvjf lshal.txt.tar.bz2 lshal.txt
```

The information that I am looking for contains the input.* entries and have the info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'}.  They are the entries that have the driver assignments.

----------


## dyslexia

...it also identifies the HP Webcam as a 'keyboard', but the VLC media player can still use it...  ...I'll try telling xorg.conf to use /dev/usb/hiddev1 as the touch device...

----------


## Ayuthia

> ...it also identifies the HP Webcam as a 'keyboard', but the VLC media player can still use it...  ...I'll try telling xorg.conf to use /dev/usb/hiddev1 as the touch device...


You are going to want to try using /dev/input/event7 from what I can tell.  Since lshal is showing that you have info.capabilities in *if0, you are not using the newest Windows 7 firmware.  This leads me to believe that you are still using Vista.

Since you are using wacom for the driver, you probably don't need to use the .fdi file yet.  I would try changing xorg.conf to use /dev/input/event7 first.  If that does not work, then try using /dev/input/event8.  Usually the Vista firmware takes the lower event number and Windows 7 firmware takes the higher event number.

If neither will work, you can then try creating a .fdi file.  I have had some problems with getting the wacom driver to work with the /dev/input/n-trig version but I have not had a chance to see what is happening.

Here is what my 10-ntrig.fdi file looks like:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if1">
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.product" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/event7</merge>
       <merge key="linux.device_file" type="string">/dev/input/event7</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Mode" type="string">Absolute</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxX" type="string">9600</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxY" type="string">7200</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResX" type="string">1280</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResY" type="string">800</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Touch" type="string">On</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/event7</merge>
       <merge key="linux.device_file" type="string">/dev/input/event7</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxX" type="string">9600</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxY" type="string">7200</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResX" type="string">1280</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResY" type="string">800</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

You will need to create this file and place it in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty.  There is a chance that the folder is not there you so you will need to create it:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty
```

Then you can create and edit the file:


```
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-ntrig.fdi
```

----------


## dyslexia

Looks like the evdev driver has got it.  A search for evdev reveals that it is the generic input driver, there is an option "GrabDevice" which allows it to monopolise a device, but the wacom driver does not have it.  "CorePointer" might work, only one allowed per file, so have to choose between "Stylus" and "touch"?

I'll try this and then the .fdi and report back...

----------


## Favux

Hi,

I've been wondering for a while if something similar to the wacom.rules would help:


```
KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"

# Link N-trig USB tablet to "/dev/input/n-trig"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

----------


## dyslexia

Code GREEN!

Team Wacom has prevented evil arch villains Evdev from grabbing the screen.   YEH!

Looks like the .fdi plan worked.... no sign of "HID 1b96:0001" anywhere in the xorg.log!

now for the next plot... evil KEYBOARD plans on taking over the WORLD!

Bwhahahahahaha!

----------


## dyslexia

...After an image back-up and reboot, the touchscreen started misbehaving again...

(might have been kvm that did it, the kernel complained...)

Seemed now the stylus was grabbing control from touch.

Some experimentation, leading to various seemingly random results, commenting the stylus section out entirely of the n-trig.fdi seems to work; oddly enough both stylus and touch then have full functionality again.

Back to square one, it is working.   Maybe next time I'll try Favux's script above;  I assume it goes in 90-n-trig.rules?

Also one needs to reboot in order to re-initialize from the .fdi's?

Again, Thanx a bunch!

----------


## Nphyx

And again, hid-ntrig drivers for x86_64(can't wait for this patch to make it into the main releases):

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-x86_64.tar.gz

This is the x86_64 version only.

Extract, then move and load like so:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r hid_ntrig
sudo modprobe hid_ntrig
```

Then logout and log back in again. All credit goes to Ayuthia, I just compiled the thing.

----------


## mu-sensei

you could call me a Noob, but i have an tx2-1040br, and Mint 8RC1 on it i tried to follow your info post #1, but i'm lost, i barely understand, it's too much at once.

can someone know an easier way, i really want touch and sound, but i had tried 7~8 times by now and i'm unable to do it!

with Mint 7 (jaunty) pen works, then i install the debs and jockey brokes! and i got stuck at restart...
 with Mint 8 (karmic) im unable to get pen working!
almost forgot: everything here is 32 bits, dual booting with seven + vista drivers

----------


## dandc87

Hey Everyone,

So after several attempts, I've finally gotten the screen to work with the ATI driver!
I had done it with Jaunty, but with Karmic it was a little more strenuous to configure my xorg (which I've attached).

One thing that I've noticed that the right click only works when the stylus is physically touching the screen. Before, with Jaunty, I was able to hover over a spot an right click. Any help would be...well...helpful!

----------


## adalal

Right, I've been going through the forum, and I've gotten to enable the screen to be responsive to touch with the xorg file:


```
# Setup for HP TX2z.  Switch comments if you have the Dell Latitude XT or XT2.

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier	"eraser"
#	Driver		"wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
#	Option		"USB"		"on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
	Option  "DontVTSwitch"	"True"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
#	Identifier	"X.org Configured"	# New for Jaunty?
	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

I do not know where to go from there, because it just isn't working. Right now, I just want the touchscreen to be completely working before going any further. I am using the Win7 firmware, and have changed the firmware version on the xorg as necessarily.

I've read about the possibility of the 10-wacom.fdi interfering. But, I do not have that file, but instead, I've got the 10-linuxwacom.fdi, which I've attached here:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
	<append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
	<merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
	  <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
	</match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

So far, I can position the mouse correctly for my screen using touch. With the pen, it only sticks to one point towards the upper left edge. Also, I still can't click using touch.

----------


## xopher_mc

Anyone else having trouble getting syndeamon or touchfreeze to work. 

Xopher

----------


## Nimless

@Adalal : your xorg.conf doesn't seems right...

Uncomment this line : 

#	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"

at the end.

Tell me how it goes...

----------


## adalal

> @Adalal : your xorg.conf doesn't seems right...
> 
> Uncomment this line : 
> 
> #	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
> 
> at the end.
> 
> Tell me how it goes...


Did as asked, no change at all...  :Sad:

----------


## Nimless

> Did as asked, no change at all...


Have you patched kernel with the hid ntrig confidence patch?

Have you patched and installed the linuxwacom package?

----------


## adalal

> Have you patched kernel with the hid ntrig confidence patch?
> 
> Have you patched and installed the linuxwacom package?


yup.... followed the procedure.

Here's the trouble:

The touch does not work in the beginning...
When the stylus is touched onto the surface, nothing seems to happen, but.. the touch starts working thereafter (although shaky)...
Still can't click with touch... and as soon as the stylus is applied, the mouse jumps to a specific point on the screen and stays there, and still no mouse clicks.

----------


## Nimless

> yup.... followed the procedure.
> 
> Here's the trouble:
> 
> The touch does not work in the beginning...
> When the stylus is touched onto the surface, nothing seems to happen, but.. the touch starts working thereafter (although shaky)...
> Still can't click with touch... and as soon as the stylus is applied, the mouse jumps to a specific point on the screen and stays there, and still no mouse clicks.


As far as i know that behaviour means the wacom driver isn't been used.

Are you using an HP tx i suppose...?

Have you updated your kernel recently?

I would try to recompile the wacom driver to be sure with Ayuthia's Howto

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44

Also be sure that you are actually using the windows firmware 7 by checking if /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse

 :Smile:

----------


## fa225909

Hello everyone,

I have a similar problem with touch (no click, the pointer moves but doesn't follow my finger), I followed instructions from  http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/ but i get the same result, i have a tx2z-1000 does it matter ? thank you ....

----------


## Nimless

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a similar problem with touch (no click, the pointer moves but doesn't follow my finger), I followed instructions from  http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/ but i get the same result, i have a tx2z-1000 does it matter ? thank you ....


What firmware you have ? post your xorg.conf

----------


## fa225909

> What firmware you have ? post your xorg.conf


my xorg.conf :



> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Mon Mar 23 15:33:27 PST 2009
> 
> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Mon Nov  3 08:46:46 UTC 2008
> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...


but i have the sme problem with the original xorg.conf, when I use others xorg.conf, X doesn't start anymore (black screen with, from time to time, tty0 login on display) or I have the same problem as described in my first post

for the firmware, do you mean the version of ntrig.ko ? if not I don't know, sorry ...

----------


## Nimless

> my xorg.conf :
> but i have the sme problem with the original xorg.conf, when I use others xorg.conf, X doesn't start anymore (black screen with, from time to time, tty0 login on display) or I have the same problem as described in my first post
> 
> for the firmware, do you mean the version of ntrig.ko ? if not I don't know, sorry ...


Have you Vista or Windows 7 installed?the firmware is the driver "version" of the Windows n-trig driver.Vista install a firmware while Win 7 install another.

----------


## Nimless

If you have Vista firmware i modified your xorg.conf to fit it , otherwise if you have Windows 7 firmware change 

```
 /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

with


```
 /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
```



```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig: version 1.0 (buildmeister@builder63) Mon Mar 23 15:33:27 PST 2009

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings: version 1.0 (buildd@palmer) Mon Nov 3 08:46:46 UTC 2008
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier      "Layout0"
Screen 0        "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice	"stylus"	
InputDevice	"touch"	

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
# generated from default
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
# generated from default
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "auto"
Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "SHMConfig" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "Unknown"
ModelName "Acer AL1714"
HorizSync 30.0 - 82.0
VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "nvidia"
Option "NoLogo" "True"
Option "TwinView" "false"
Option "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "true"
Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"
Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"
Option "TVStandard" "PAL-N"
Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"
Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"
Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600;640x480,640x480 ;512x384,512x384"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Device0"
Driver "nvidia"
VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
BoardName "GeForce 8400 GS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Device "Configured Video Device"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
DefaultDepth 24
Option "Coolbits" "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Device0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
Option "TwinView" "0"
Option "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0"
Option "NoLogo" "True"
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## fa225909

> Have you Vista or Windows 7 installed?the firmware is the driver "version" of the Windows n-trig driver.Vista install a firmware while Win 7 install another.


Hello Nimless,

I don't have vista or 7 or any other windows, because :

- I decided to remove vista and install Karmic long before I received my tx2.
- I don't need windows, and especially vista and 7
- the preinstalled vista crashed at the first boot ! 

So I don't know my firmware version ... sorry ...

Do you mean that for using N-trig correctly, I have to stay with on the hard drive ? 


thank you

----------


## Nimless

> Hello Nimless,
> 
> I don't have vista or 7 or any other windows, because :
> 
> - I decided to remove vista and install Karmic long before I received my tx2.
> - I don't need windows, and especially vista and 7
> - the preinstalled vista crashed at the first boot ! 
> 
> So I don't know my firmware version ... sorry ...
> ...


No it's ok if you have it removed.

It's just that if you have Windows Vista installed or removed you will have a certain type of firmware on your digitizer (Windows Vista firmware), IF you install Windows 7 drivers later you will have a different firmware...that's it  :Capital Razz: 
So you should have Windows Vista firmware now.
Use the xorg.conf i posted above, i just modified your xorg.conf to add the entries for the stylus and touch.

----------


## fa225909

> No it's ok if you have it removed.
> 
> It's just that if you have Windows Vista installed or removed you will have a certain type of firmware on your digitizer (Windows Vista firmware), IF you install Windows 7 drivers later you will have a different firmware...that's it 
> So you should have Windows Vista firmware now.
> Use the xorg.conf i posted above, i just modified your xorg.conf to add the entries for the stylus and touch.


no it isn't working, with this one X don't start, I had to remove it to get X starting again ...

----------


## fa225909

ati drivers weren't installed, i will reinstall it and i will try again ...

----------


## Nimless

> ati drivers weren't installed, i will reinstall it and i will try again ...


Wait a sec i don't understand,you were using NVIDIA driver or ATI drivers?Because the xorg.conf you are using it's for Nvidia...

----------


## fa225909

> Wait a sec i don't understand,you were using NVIDIA driver or ATI drivers?Because the xorg.conf you are using it's for Nvidia...


oh no, stupid me ! I sent the xorg.conf of my desktop PC, I will send the right one, just a moment ...

----------


## fa225909

> Section "Screen"
>     Identifier    "Default Screen"
>     DefaultDepth    24
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Module"
>     Load    "glx"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


that's all ... sorry for the confusion

EDIT : I was right : Ati drivers weren't installed ....

----------


## Nimless

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier      "Layout0"
Screen         "Default Screen"
InputDevice	"stylus"	
InputDevice	"touch"	

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection


Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Default Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection
```

try it and tell me if you get any error

----------


## fa225909

no errors but the digitalizer still work partially .... no click and no synchro between the pointer and my finger or the pen...

----------


## Nimless

> no errors but the digitalizer still work partially .... no click and no synchro between the pointer and my finger or the pen...


Ok first check that the device for Xorg.conf exists


```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

then,have you compiled and installed the wacomtools package with the patch with this Howto http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=73 ?

please tell me also what kind of kernel you have 


```
uname -r
```

We will figure this out somehow  :Capital Razz:

----------


## fa225909

> 2.6.31-14-generic


the ls command send me an error (pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse doesn't exist)



> fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
> ls: ne peut accéder /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type


for the how-to, I don't remember wich is the one I followed but it was very similar to this one (i used wacom-0.8.5-1.tar.bz2, so it must be this one)

----------


## Nimless

> the ls command send me an error (pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse doesn't exist)
> 
> 
> for the how-to, I don't remember wich is the one I followed but it was very similar to this one (i used wacom-0.8.5-1.tar.bz2, so it must be this one)


ok pls paste the output of 


```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
```

----------


## fa225909

> /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event
> /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse
> /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse


anithing else?

----------


## Nimless

> anithing else?


That's pretty strange you should have an event-mouse there...

Are you using the sym-link?



```

ls /dev/input/n-trig
```

----------


## fa225909

no, i don't know




> fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls /dev/input/n-trig
> /dev/input/n-trig

----------


## Nimless

> no, i don't know


Yes you are, try to replace in your Xorg.conf

this 



```
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

with



```
/dev/input/n-trig
```

----------


## fa225909

done, changed nothing ....

----------


## adalal

> As far as i know that behaviour means the wacom driver isn't been used.
> 
> Are you using an HP tx i suppose...?
> 
> Have you updated your kernel recently?
> 
> I would try to recompile the wacom driver to be sure with Ayuthia's Howto
> 
> http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44
> ...


Hey, I did follow those instructions. Still didn't work for some reason :S any help?

----------


## Nimless

> done, changed nothing ....


Ok , i had problems with the symlink too.

Try to remove it to be sure 



```
sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules
```

Then replace /dev/input/n-trig in your Xorg.conf with 


```
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

then delete your old Xorg.0.logs to have a clean one for next startup



```
sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0*
```

Then reboot your system.

After you have rebooted try again with 



```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
```

If touch/stylus still doesn't work please attach the /var/log/Xorg.0.log

##################################################  ######################

for Adalal :

Yes i can try to help,please paste the output of 



```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
```

----------


## adalal

> Ok , i had problems with the symlink too.
> 
> Try to remove it to be sure 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules
> ```
> ...


Here's the output:



```
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse
```

Btw, I have a tx2-1000 series.

Thanks

----------


## fa225909

I have a HP pavillon TX2z-1000

I have never updated my system since I installed it ...

it seems i have no 10-wacom.fdi .... (step 2 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492)

----------


## adalal

> I have a HP pavillon TX2z-1000
> 
> I have never updated my system since I installed it ...
> 
> it seems i have no 10-wacom.fdi .... (step 2 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492)


Don't think it's supposed to have one if you purged the server-xorg-input-wacom package.

But, I do have a 10-linuxwacom.fdi even though I purged that package. Dont know why :S, tried commenting out the first bit, but did nothing...

----------


## Nimless

> Don't think it's supposed to have one if you purged the server-xorg-input-wacom package.
> 
> But, I do have a 10-linuxwacom.fdi even though I purged that package. Dont know why :S, tried commenting out the first bit, but did nothing...


Try to remove your old Xorg.0.log



```
sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

and then reboot/restart X and attach that here please, i have a 10-linuxwacom.fdi and it's not giving problems...

----------


## fa225909

WOW!!! it's working ! left click is working and pointer too, but the right click doesn't, is that normal, isn't it supposed to right click when I press the pen button or when I let my finger on the screen ? thank you :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nimless

> WOW!!! it's working ! left click is working and pointer too, but the right click doesn't, is that normal, isn't it supposed to right click when I press the pen button or when I let my finger on the screen ? thank you


Glad to have it working  :Wink: 

I'm not sure about that, i have a Latitude XT but you can try to put this in your Xorg.conf under the stylus section for the pen:

Option      "Button1" "1"                                              
Option      "Button2" "3"                                              
Option      "Button3" "2"


for touch there isn't a way to have a right click that i know of...

----------


## fa225909

by the way I would like to get multitouch working : http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html

do you think it is posible ?

----------


## adalal

> WOW!!! it's working ! left click is working and pointer too, but the right click doesn't, is that normal, isn't it supposed to right click when I press the pen button or when I let my finger on the screen ? thank you


How'd you get it to work?

----------


## fa225909

> Glad to have it working 
> 
> I'm not sure about that, i have a Latitude XT but you can try to put this in your Xorg.conf under the stylus section for the pen:
> 
> Option      "Button1" "1"                                              
> Option      "Button2" "3"                                              
> Option      "Button3" "2"
> 
> 
> for touch there isn't a way to have a right click that i know of...


Problem solved, actually I have to press on R click button And touch the screen

----------


## Nimless

> by the way I would like to get multitouch working : http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
> 
> do you think it is posible ?


You should try to contact Ayuthia via pm's , he is developing a drivers that allow two finger scrolling in Karmic...

----------


## fa225909

> How'd you get it to work?


I don't know, it worked just after I removed the Xorg.0.log

----------


## fa225909

> You should try to contact Ayuthia via pm's , he is developing a drivers that allow two finger scrolling in Karmic...


Thinking about this, isn't MPX supposed to work at this time?

----------


## adalal

i did too... didn't change anything :S, i'll try restarting

----------


## fa225909

> i did too... didn't change anything :S, i'll try restarting


of course, nothing will change untill you restart X

----------


## fa225909

> Thinking about this, isn't MPX supposed to work at this time?


I mean, the N-trig drivers I installed doesn't support multitouch ?

----------


## Nimless

> I mean, the N-trig drivers I installed doesn't support multitouch ?


Nope,Only single touch and pen...

MPX is still in development i guess...

----------


## adalal

Right, I tried restarting... any other ideas on why it might not be working? or should I just try re-compiling?

----------


## Nimless

> Right, I tried restarting... any other ideas on why it might not be working? or should I just try re-compiling?


Attach your xorg.0.log please

----------


## adalal

> Attach your xorg.0.log please




```

X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux aritra-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:22:42 UTC 2009 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic-pae root=UUID=84b9098f-c91c-4281-aace-a7e4cfb0f36a ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:15:02PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 29 22:08:28 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) Option "DontZap" "False"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.2
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.2
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.661                                
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep 23 2009 17:30:14
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x9718890
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[24] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[25] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[26] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[36] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[37] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[38] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) fglrx(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) fglrx(0): 	00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) fglrx(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) fglrx(0): 	130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0): 	00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) fglrx(0): 	414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0): 	00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (126, 126)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[24] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[25] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[26] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[33] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[34] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[35] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[36] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[37] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[38] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb77dd000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.2
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 23 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-14-generic-pae
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
	Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
	Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP WMI hotkeys
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
```

----------


## Nimless

It appears evdev is taking the device, it's pretty strange

what's in the .fdi directory?



```

ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
```

Try to rename 10-linuxwacom.fdi to something else like 10-linuxwacon.fdi.backup and reboot or restart X...

Also delete the Xorg.0.log and re-attach it again after the reboot.

----------


## adalal

> It appears evdev is taking the device, it's pretty strange
> 
> what's in the .fdi directory?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
> ...


right, I've commented out the fdi file, and tried removing it too.
However, there is an xserver-xorg-input-evdev package installed, and would take off a lot of packages if that was taken off :S how weird. any solutions on taking back the control from evdev?

----------


## Nimless

> right, I've commented out the fdi file, and tried removing it too.
> However, there is an xserver-xorg-input-evdev package installed, and would take off a lot of packages if that was taken off :S how weird. any solutions on taking back the control from evdev?


Removing it i think it's a bad idea...maybe Evdev is taking control before something weird is happening with the wacom driver or the hig-ntrig module 

Well try this xorg.conf 



```
Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier      "Layout0"
Screen         "Default Screen"
InputDevice	"stylus"	
InputDevice	"touch"	

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"

	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection


Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Default Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection
```

If it doesn't work i suggest you to try to recompile linuxwacom package and the hid ntrig module.

You can find here both the Howto's
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23


That should make it work...

----------


## adalal

Nope, nothing's worked, I'll try recompiling...

----------


## Nimless

> Nope, nothing's worked, I'll try recompiling...


Ok, you could also try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=205

to try to avoid Synaptics from taking the controls of digitizer...

----------


## xopher_mc

Is anyone with karmic and TX2 able to get a configure option with wacomcpl?

----------


## quambo

Hi!
I followed this guide and now my touch works, but stylus doesnt. When I touch with the stylus, the cursor jumps to the upper left corner and doesn't move from there. 

I use Ubuntu 9.10 and the Dell XT2 with Symlink. Before I tried without symlink, but the by-path "...0:2:1.1-event-mouse" you recommended for Dell XT2 in the guide caused the same issue. 

When I run "ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*" i get: 
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2.1:1.0-event-kbd
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse

I'm a linux newbie btw

Please give me a hint how to solve the problem, I would really like to get the stylus with pressure sensitivity working on Ubuntu, I don't really care about the touch.

Thanks for everything.

edit: Does anyone know how I get the sound on my tablet working? Thanks

----------


## Nimless

> Hi!
> I followed this guide and now my touch works, but stylus doesnt. When I touch with the stylus, the cursor jumps to the upper left corner and doesn't move from there. 
> 
> I use Ubuntu 9.10 and the Dell XT2 with Symlink. Before I tried without symlink, but the by-path "...0:2:1.1-event-mouse" you recommended for Dell XT2 in the guide caused the same issue. 
> 
> When I run "ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*" i get: 
> /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2.1:1.0-event-kbd
> /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse
> 
> ...


Hi!

Do not use the sym-link, imho it causes problems sometime.

Paste your xorg.conf please  :Smile: 

I have a Latitude XT and sound worked out of the box

EDIT

to remove the symlink


```
sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules
```

AFTER that , please paste the output of : 


```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
```

----------


## quambo

This is my symlink xorg.conf I currently use. 



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
#    Identifier    "X.org Configured"    # New for Jaunty?
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

I just deleted the symlink, but the result for ls /dev/input/by-path/pci* is the same as before. I guess I need to restart my computer. I will use this xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

# Setup for HP TX2z.  Switch comments if you have the Dell Latitude XT or XT2.

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
#   The by-path below is for the HP TX2z with Vista firmware
#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#   The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT & XT2 with Vista firmware
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
#    Identifier    "X.org Configured"    # New for Jaunty?
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

I will tell you the result as soon as i restarted..

//edit: Its the same as before.. stylus lets the cursor jump, finger touch works, but clicking doesnt with the finger. Also stylus clicking doesnt work.
In the beginning, before creating the xorg.conf, it was the same situation, except for the left click working on the stylus and the finger touch "accelerated" the cursor too much, so when x is the speed my finger moves, the cursor moved like x*3 or so.

I also noticed that the 10-linuxwacom.fdi file did not contain an n-trig part, dunno if thats bad. I followed the instructions pretty accurately.

----------


## Nimless

Hi,please do



```
ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
```

now that you have restarted...

----------


## quambo

Oh yeah.. sorry, forgot about that  :Capital Razz: 

Here you go: 

/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2.1:1.0-event-kbd
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse

----------


## quambo

I managed to get my sound working.
I read this here (German): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA
And this here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

Then i looked for my soundchip model with this command: 


```
head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
```

and it gave me: IDT 92HD71B7X. 
I looked for a model with similar soundchip within


```
/usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
```

and found the "hp-m4".
I then ran this command:


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

and pasted this to the end of the file: 


```
options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4
```

//edit: I have a strange problem with my wireless networking card.. it stopped working properly, it always asks for my WPA2 passphrase and tries to connect, fails, and asks again for the passphrase etc. Did anyone experience a similar issue? I had ubuntu installed 3 times befor, and it always ended up like that, so its not related to the above modification. I didnt change anything else, so I dont know where this problem comes from.

//edit2: My cursor keeps on randomly jumping around unfrequently. Is that related to the n-trig digitizer?

----------


## Nimless

Hi

Try this xorg.conf,restart gdm after it by typing ctrl+alt+f1 and typing in the tty   " sudo service gdm restart"



```

# Xorg.conf Latitude XT2

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "Default Layout"                                       
        Screen         "Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"eraser"                                                
        InputDevice    "stylus"                                                
        InputDevice    "touch"     
	                                           
EndSection                                                                    
Section "InputDevice"
  	Driver          "wacom"
	Option		"Mode" "Absolute"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Option     	"Type" "touch"
	Option 		"Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
        Option      "Touch" "on"
        Option      "USB" "on"
        Option      "TopX" "0"
        Option      "TopY" "0"
        Option      "BottomX" "9600"
        Option      "BottomY" "7200"


EndSection
                                                                
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "stylus"
        Driver      "wacom"
        Option      "Mode" "Absolute"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"                                                                   
        Option      "Type" "stylus"                                            
        Option      "Touch"     "on"                                           
        Option      "Button1" "1"                                              
        Option      "Button2" "3"                                              
        Option      "Button3" "2"                                              
        Option      "Button2" "3"
EndSection                                                                     
                                            

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Button1" "2"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option "Mode" "Absolute"
EndSection                                                                	

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

For the wireless it might be a router/dhcp issue...have you tried to give your laptop a static ip ( through Network Manager)?

Also for the cursos jumping do you mean when touching the screen with fingers ?

----------


## quambo

Okay, i tried to change the xorg.conf and restarted gdm, now neither touch nor stylus work. But the cursor jumping disappeared  :Very Happy: . 

The cursor jumped altough i did not touch the screen. 
The wireless seems to work again after I changed the WPA2 passphrase within the router.

Thanks again, hope we find a solution for the digitizer to finally work.

----------


## Nimless

> Okay, i tried to change the xorg.conf and restarted gdm, now neither touch nor stylus work. But the cursor jumping disappeared . 
> 
> The cursor jumped altough i did not touch the screen. 
> The wireless seems to work again after I changed the WPA2 passphrase within the router.
> 
> Thanks again, hope we find a solution for the digitizer to finally work.


I edited the xorg.conf, please use it again and try the results...
Also do this before restarting X


```
sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

and attach the Xorg.0.log after you have restarted.

----------


## quambo

Okay, now touch works fine and precisely, but stylus still lets the cursor jump to the upper left corner, clicking doesnt work at all, everything like in the beginning. 

The log says:



```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux beni-laptop 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:53:52 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic root=UUID=6508ea5e-480f-456a-8f6d-1907c0e22516 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:19:56PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec  2 22:33:59 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1028:0252 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf6c00000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000ef98/8
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.9.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
    i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
    E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
    965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
    4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         solid
(II)         copy
(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): No memory allocations
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) eraser: reading USB link
(**) Option "Button1" "2"
(**) eraser: button1 assigned to 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) stylus: threshold = 15
(**) stylus: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) stylus: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) stylus: max z = 256
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "Button3" "2"
(**) stylus: button3 assigned to 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 413c:8161
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) HID 413c:8161: always reports core events
(**) HID 413c:8161: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 413c:8161: Found keys
(II) HID 413c:8161: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 413c:8161" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  Y747DB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):     01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):     25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):     010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):     360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):     3020360005a31000001a000000fe0059
(II) intel(0):     37343744804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):     00000000000000000001010a202000a5
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
```

I hope this helps.

----------


## Nimless

Looks like the problem others are having...

You may wanna try to create a fdi file :


```
sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-ntrig.fdi
```



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if1">
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.product" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse</merge>
       <merge key="linux.device_file" type="string">/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Mode" type="string">Absolute</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxX" type="string">9600</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxY" type="string">7200</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResX" type="string">1280</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResY" type="string">800</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Touch" type="string">On</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.device" type="string">/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse</merge>
       <merge key="linux.device_file" type="string">/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxX" type="string">9600</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxY" type="string">7200</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResX" type="string">1280</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ResY" type="string">800</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Tell me how it goes...

----------


## quambo

Well.. unfortunately creating this file and restarting did not change anything  :Sad:  Can i check if the file is loaded? Whats supposed to change?

//edit: Okay, I have a problem. My ubuntu just shut down without any reason and when I try to restart, it goes as usual until shortly before the login screen, a black screen comes up with a blinking white bar in the upper left corner. And thats it... I really gotta find out how to solve that problem..

----------


## Nimless

> Well.. unfortunately creating this file and restarting did not change anything  Can i check if the file is loaded? Whats supposed to change?
> 
> //edit: Okay, I have a problem. My ubuntu just shut down without any reason and when I try to restart, it goes as usual until shortly before the login screen, a black screen comes up with a blinking white bar in the upper left corner. And thats it... I really gotta find out how to solve that problem..


Ouch...maybe a vid card problem?

Anyway just delete that .fdi file you just created, might create problem further on.
Well,have you patched your kernel and installed a correctly patched linuxwacom package?
I'm running out of ideas here hehe  :Capital Razz: 

Edit : what kernel are you using?

----------


## firestrife2382

Thx it work great for fingers, but when i use pen it zipped to top left corner..  :Confused:  I'm missing something here?

----------


## quambo

Hi again!

@firestrife2382: Seems like you got the same prob as me  :Sad:  Do you also have Dell XT2?

I removed the .fdi file and the xorg.conf from failsave mode, now everything works again. 

*This is how I followed the instructions:*
I followed this guide for kernel patching:
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23 

Then i followed this guide: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...12#post6546012
and I used the alternate step 3)

At step 4) I ran this here: 


```
 
patch linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/xdrv/wcmUSB.c < n-trig.patch
```

and then I tried playing with xorg.conf (with/without symlink, etc), but only touch would work, no stylus.

btw my kernel version is 2.6.31-15-generic

//edit: Once again I would like to mention that without a xorg.conf file, the cursor jumps to the upper left corner of the screen when using stylus (just like without), BUT the left click button works. Cant this help somehow?

----------


## Nimless

Have you compiled the ntrig module against the current kernel?Just asking because each time kernel changes you have to compile it again...

----------


## firestrife2382

@quambo

Thx for quick reply, I have HP touchsmart tx2 1032cm. I'll try your way and see how it work out.

EDIT: Still getting same result as you  :Sad:  I hope someone can figure this one out. It used to work great with Jaunty, Wonder what did Ubuntu team did to break this?

----------


## quambo

@nimless: I downloaded latest Ubuntu, installed all updates and then I followed the instructions, so I guess it was compiled against the current kernel.. 

@firestrife2382: Did you have Windows 7 firmware for ntrig installed?

Maybe I should just go and try it with jaunty ubuntu.. I will try to install it later.

----------


## firestrife2382

I'm dual booting with Windows 7, Yes HP just released firmware update for Windows 7 support I suspect this may have something to do with this.

On the other hand, I never had this problem with Jaunty, just did fresh Karmic install, shortly after Windows 7 installation.

----------


## Ayuthia

@quambo and firestrife2382 - Are you using 32 or 64 bit?  I am currently downloading the 32-bit and will be creating the precompiled kernel module for it.

If you are using the 2.184 firmware from HP, the current set of patches won't work with the wacom driver because the firmware reports the two-finger data differently than the other firmware versions.  I was thinking that the pen should work fine because it pretty much reports the same way it did before.  

So if you are using the Win7 RC version or the Vista firmware, the current set of patches should work.

----------


## firestrife2382

Karmic 64-bit and Windows 7 RTM 64-bit with n-trig 2.184 A. So I guess I'll have to wait for newer patch?

----------


## Jackson Tan

I've skimmed through the last few pages and I seem to have the same problem with Quambo and firestrife2382. The touch is working fine, but the stylus sends the cursor to some corner of the screen.

Mine is a HP TX2z with Win7 pre-installed. I'm not sure the firmware version (how do I check?) but the laptop is pretty recent. I'm on 64-bit.

I'm encountering two other problems. First is that I cannot fully shut down my laptop (but restart is not a problem). Basically after logging out it goes to a black screen. I did not notice when this started, but I guess it's when I'm fiddling with the xorg.conf part (had several problems there, but now resolved). Second, sometimes the left-click button does not work (for mouse or touchpad) through the entire session. Not sure if this happens before I started the procedures here, or after.

Anyone have any idea what's going on? I really hate to use Win7... it takes so long to start up than Ubuntu...

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

I'm thinking what everyone should do, who's having the problems you're describing, is check some things.  Look at the output of:


```
xinput --list
```

Check your Xorg.0.log, which is in /var/log.  And also look at lshal:


```
lshal>lshal.txt
```

See if evdev is grabbing the N-trig digitizer and setting it up as a touchpad.  That would explain all the symptoms.

Basically what I'm wondering, is if with the Win7 firmware, the hid-ntrig.ko patch isn't working and the linuxwacom driver isn't able to attach to the N-trig despite the xorg.conf.

Well the firmware version would be in Devices (or whatever its called) in Control Panel.  Win7 now has the device pages (or something like that) for devices, right?

----------


## Jackson Tan

xinput --list:



```
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 1122
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 935
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"touch"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Touch
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"CNF8038"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"HID 1b96:0001"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 8
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 6 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 7 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
" USB OPTICAL MOUSE"    id=13    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 7
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
```

Xorg.0.log:



```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux feynman 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:53:52 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: root=UUID=671ffa33-b386-43eb-8775-72d6e3914464 ro quiet splash  crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M
Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:19:56PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec  5 14:34:17 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1b6f2b0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[b]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[b]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[b]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[b]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[b]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  AUO
(II) fglrx(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) fglrx(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) fglrx(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) fglrx(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) fglrx(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[b](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[b](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[b](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f4dd7108000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-15-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device CNF8038
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) CNF8038: always reports core events
(**) CNF8038: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) CNF8038: Found keys
(II) CNF8038: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF8038" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device  USB OPTICAL MOUSE
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found x and y relative axes
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Configuring as mouse
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device " USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE)
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: initialized for relative axes.
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) config/hal: removing device  USB OPTICAL MOUSE
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device  USB OPTICAL MOUSE
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found x and y relative axes
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Configuring as mouse
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device " USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE)
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: initialized for relative axes.
```

I don't get what you mean by the lshal... I put that in terminal and nothing happened. As for the firmware version, the N-trig settings list it as 0.0.0.0.0... Heh, is this the default un-upgraded firmware?

But anyway, I think I ought to reinstall Ubuntu 9.10. It was upgraded from 8.10 (because I stupidly inserted the wrong disc only to realise my error after it was installed). I think the mouse and shut down problems are unrelated to N-trig but the upgrade. I'll do that, and then run the steps here once more.

Thanks for the help, and the HOW TO!

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

OK, that might help with the shut down stuff etc.

Your xinput shows that Synaptic is grabbing your n-trig digitizer and configuring it as a touchpad.  I think the stylus and touch entries are from the xorg.conf and are spurious, i.e. not really in effect.  Your Xorg.0.log shows the same thing:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
```

And it does seem to show no real linuxwacom driver attachment:


```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
```

and


```
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
```

So the first thing to try would be Ayuthia's fix for the Synaptic .fdi in post #205.

If that alone isn't enough to fix it we can try adding a 10-n-trig.fdi that attempts to specify the linuxwacom driver for the n-trig digitizer while leaving the stylus and touch configuration to the xorg.conf.

----------


## Favux

Oh, sorry.  The lshal would show up in your "/home/yourusername" directory as 'lshal.txt'.  You right click on it and compress it by choosing Create Archive.  Then you can attach it to your post with Manage Attachments.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Oh, sorry.  The lshal would show up in your "/home/yourusername" directory as 'lshal.txt'.  You right click on it and compress it by choosing Create Archive.  Then you can attach it to your post with Manage Attachments.


I've attached the lshal.txt file. I hope it helps shed some light on the situation. However, I'm going ahead with the reinstallation of Ubuntu. I'll let you know if I'm encountering the same problems once I'm done.

----------


## firestrife2382

I noticed this strange behavior, when i use touchscreen, then I'm unable to either left or right click with my trackpad even tho I can move the mouse around. I tried the synaptic fix but to no avail.

----------


## Digikid

Here is a much better guide on how to get everything working as it should.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304273

Quick and easy.

----------


## Favux

Hi firestrife2382 and everyone,

Check the stuff I mention in post #318 and see what driver is grabbing things.  Ayuthia's Synaptic touchpad fix seems to stop it from grabbing things.

I've now got a TX2500 with evdev grabbing its Wacom digitizer.  That hasn't happened before that I recall.  So now I'm starting to wonder.  Other than a custom .fdi he has the default Karmic linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 packages.  Weren't there some Xorg updates for Karmic a few days ago?  I think one of them was xorg-input-all and I can't remember the other one.  Could they have knocked out linuxwacom?  I asked him to reinstall the default linuxwacom packages.  We'll see what that does.

So anyway the idea is to run a n-trig .fdi pretty much the last thing and see if that can grab back the digitizer from anything else that may have it.  First check the 10-linuxwacom.fdi at "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/" and make sure there isn't a n-trig section.  I don't think there is with the Karmic default.

I did change the match lines on it from the ones the default 10-wacom.fdi used in Jaunty.  We'll call it 99-n-trig.fdi so it's run last.  Add the attached .fdi to "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/" which is also run after the .fdi's in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/":


```
gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-n-trig.fdi
```

As you can see I commented out the stylus stuff, so effectively we're telling DeviceKit to use the linuxwacom driver for the n-trig digitizer as practically the last thing it does.  Then hopefully xorg.conf will configure it.

Edit:  No joy with reinstalling the default linuxwacom packages for the TX2500.

----------


## firestrife2382

> Here is a much better guide on how to get everything working as it should.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304273
> 
> Quick and easy.


Great guide, but there's 1 problem, original poster's attached file was complied against older kernel 2.6.31-14 and I'm currently using latest kernel 2.6.31-16. It would be nice if he/she cited where he got those or which guide did he/she used to complied drivers. Out of curiosity, have you tried this with 2.6.31-16? 

on the other note, this guide http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=66 is perfect solution for Karmic 64bit running on 2.6.31-14 but I would like to see this one updated for 2.6.31-16

----------


## Jackson Tan

Okay, now I've got a fresh Karmic Koala on my tx2z. I see that is has been added that Win7 firmware may not work fully.

Question: do you guys want me to go ahead with the installation of the patches and report what is broken and what is not (as well as the relevant files)? If not, I think I may want to wait till this problem is fixed. Clearly, I'm not too good with Linux, and so I should cut installing and removing drivers and stuff like that to a minimum.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

That's up to you.  I don't want you to get in "over your head", so to speak.  I think we're all interested in what you can come up with.

I checked Rafi Rubin's site yesterday and didn't see any new patches to deal with Win7 firmware.  I know Ayuthia has been looking at it for a few weeks, but I don't know where he's at.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Okay, I've tried installing the patches once more. Touchscreen works (but not fully; see below), but not stylus.

Also, I've forgotten to mention this previously, but click with touchscreen doesn't work as well. When I first logged in and used the touchscreen, it was a left-click and hold, and it cannot be "un-hold" by clicks from the mouse or touchpad. I don't remember how I released this (it might be pressing Enter, which opened the files highlighted on the Desktop), but thereafter touchscreen clicks don't work.

So basically, the situation is just as before (the shutdown and mouse thingy is resolved -- probably a consequence of the Ubuntu upgrade). Anyway, if it is of help, I installed the N-trig patches by first performing all the steps in Ayuthia's abbreviated HOW TO (there is a typo in that, I believe: the first line under the Compile section should be "./configure..." instead of ".configure"; and the long dash in that same line should be two short dashes, but this I think is the fault of WordPress). Then I skipped step 2 as instructed, and also step 3 because I went straight for the Symlink (step 4).

I've attached the xinput output and the Xorg.0.log file. I can't find the lshal.txt in the home/username folder; maybe the abbreviated HOW TO does not create this file?

I hope that helps to shed some light on the situation!

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

The lshal command works on DeviceKit which is a basic component of Karmic, so it should be there.  Try:


```
lshal>/home/yourusername/Desktop/JacksonTan_lshal.txt
```

Where yourusername is your user name, of course.

The Xorg.0.log shows:


```
II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(--) HID 1b96:0001: no supported touchpad found
(EE) HID 1b96:0001 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "HID 1b96:0001"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device  USB OPTICAL MOUSE
(**)  USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events
```

The 1b96:0001 is the Vendor and Product ID of the n-trig digitizer.  Are you plugging a USB mouse into your TX2z?

Again the xinput shows what appears to be a normally configured n-trig digitizer using the linuxwacom drivers.  It also shows the USB optical mouse.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Ah!... I forgot to run the command to create the file. I'll get it done and uploaded when I log in to Ubuntu later (I'm now on Windows).

And yes, I've a USB mouse plugged in.

But bad news: the intermittent left-click is back. So is the shut down problem. The former is particularly irksome because I cannot do anything but to restart when the left-click does not work for the session.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Unless you absolutely need it I'd suggest leaving the usb mouse unplugged (and any other uneeded periperal) while you're trying to set up the n-trig digitizer.  One less complication to deal with.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Hi Jackson Tan,
> 
> Unless you absolutely need it I'd suggest leaving the usb mouse unplugged (and any other uneeded periperal) while you're trying to set up the n-trig digitizer.  One less complication to deal with.


Oh well... that might explain the left-click problem. In fact, just now when I logged in, the left-click was working fine until I touched the screen. So it might be related. I think I'll try reverting back to the old xorg.conf to see if this problem and the shut down issue persists.

Anyway, the lshal output is attached. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Ahhh!  The Win7 firmware _has_ changed things.

When we first looked at a n-trig lshal we saw 3 devices/sysfs_path's, 'if0', 'if1', and 'if2'.  We thought 'if0' would be the stylus and 'if1' touch like a Wacom.  We didn't know what 'if2' was for.  But it turned out both stylus and touch were on 'if0' which is why we had to use xorg.conf and couldn't use a .fdi.

Your lshal shows the Synaptic touchpad driver grabbing 'if1'.  I think I saw that before but I ignored it.  If it wanted to grab a dead path, so what?  But it can't be dead if you are getting touch with the Synaptic driver.  Which is probably what is messing up your left click, by the way.

So now the question is since 'if1' is active with Win7 firmware is 'if0' dead?  Or could we finally construct a .fdi with stylus on 'if0' and touch on 'if1'?

First thing is to modify the Synaptic touchpad .fdi using Ayuthia's fix so it isn't grabbing 'if1' anymore, as I described above.  Then let's see where we are with another lshal.  I also need to see your xorg.conf, particularly which path you're using.  By the way this may explain why the symlink doesn't work.  It was built expecting only one active path.  If there are now two it'll have to be changed.

----------


## russian460

hey i got the touchscreen working by following your instructions but the stylus does not work and touch is off by a huge margin, any ideas on why this could be?

----------


## Favux

Hi russian460,

It sounds like you have Win7 firmware too.  That's what we've been talking about over the last few pages.  I hate to do this to you but can you review them.  Find out if Synaptic touchpad is grabbing your digitizer and then apply Ayuthia's fix.  That should catch you up.  Then we can go from there.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> First thing is to modify the Synaptic touchpad .fdi using Ayuthia's fix so it isn't grabbing 'if1' anymore, as I described above.  Then let's see where we are with another lshal.  I also need to see your xorg.conf, particularly which path you're using.  By the way this may explain why the symlink doesn't work.  It was built expecting only one active path.  If there are now two it'll have to be changed.


I suppose Ayuthia's fix meant post #205 (the 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file). I did that and it doesn't seem to help. Left-click is still intermittent. The lshal is attached. So is the xorg.conf.

----------


## russian460

Ok i will admit i am not linux savy, at least not enough to know what is going on in detail. I installed ubuntu without a hitch, updated all the proprietary drivers, and checked my firmware version. You were right it is the new windows 7 firmware. After that i followed Ayutia's abbreviated how to. Now the touch screen works but not with the stylus, and is inaccurate when using my finger. What i gather is i have to follow step 4 and setup symlink. Am i correct? should touchscreen work after that?

if I cannot get it working i am going to reinstall ubuntu and start frsh

edit: ok i went back and read up about the windows 7 firmware it seems to me that no one has gotten this to work correctly yet?

----------


## Favux

Hi russian460,

Good it sounds like you are caught up.  Most likely your touch is from the Synaptics touchpad driver.  To stop it from grabbing your digitizer apply Ayuthia's fix to the Synaptic .fdi in post #205.

You are right, we don't have things working yet with Win7 firmware.  But if I understand Ayuthia correctly we should at least be able to get the stylus working.  We are also hoping Ayuthia or Rafi Rubin or one of the others who understand the n-trig/linuxwacom drivers will post a patch soon.

In the meantime thanks to Jackson Tan we've learned the path/channel the stylus is on may have changed.  Or maybe it's the path touch is on.  That's what we're looking at now.  Hopefully we're a couple of changes from getting something working.

See if you can follow along.


Hi Jackson Tan,

Forums down again.  Sorry for the late response.

Thanks for hanging in there.  Actually the Synaptic fix now seems to have prevented it from grabbing 'if1'.  Now nothing seems to be trying to configure the n-trig, including unfortunately the xorg.conf.

Good, you're using the symlink.  Let's first try to salvage it by changing it to:


```
# Link N-trig USB tablet to "/dev/input/n-trig"
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK="input/n-trig"
```

reboot and see if that works.

If that doesn't work let's try this .fdi attached below.  It should at least give us stylus.  Follow my instructions in post #325, but use the .fdi below.  But in this case you need to return your xorg.conf to the pristine default Karmic one you started with.  Which may mean nearly empty or no xorg.conf at all.   Reboot after installing it.  If that doesn't work change this line:


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
```

to


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
```

and reboot again.  I hope this will at least give you your stylus.  If the stylus shows up on 'if0' then we can see if we can get some sort of touch on 'if1'.

----------


## xopher_mc

here is the hid-ntrig for the most recent kernel 

2.6.31-16-generic

----------


## Jackson Tan

Hi Favux,

First, adding "BUS=="usb"" to the symlink does not change anything. HOWEVER, it was after doing this that I realise it is the stylus that's holding on to the left-click. Once I tap the screen with the stylus, the left-click is released. No certainty that it is the change in symlink that "solves" this.

Second, making the fdi file and reverting xorg.conf does nothing except to disable touch and stylus. So basically it's back to pre-patched situation. Changing "if0" to "if1" does not help either.

Oh, one more thing. Reverting the xorg.conf does not solve the shut down problem. I'm not sure what this means, but it suggests that this shut down problem may not be related to this patching of the n-trig device.


EDIT: To test out if the stylus is the cause of the left-click crisis, I changed back to the edited xorg.conf and removed the "BUS=="usb"" line from the symlink. That is, pretty much undoing most of what I did above. I can confirm that the stylus click releases the left-click.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Thank you for looking into all of that.  At least we learned about the stylus holding the left click and just tapping the screen with it releases it.

I'm surprised none of that gave you stylus.  My understanding of what Ayuthia has said about the Win7 firmware was that at least stylus should have worked.  Did I ask before whether or not you had patched linuxwacom with n-trig.patch and compiled it as in "1) Karmic" of the HOW TO?

I guess we could try substituting touch for stylus in the .fdi and see if that gives you touch.  Or try 'if2' for completeness sake.  But I tend to doubt any of that would do much.

With xorg.conf have you tried commenting out the touch section (moving the coordinate lines to the stylus section) and touch in "ServerLayout"?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Did I ask before whether or not you had patched linuxwacom with n-trig.patch and compiled it as in "1) Karmic" of the HOW TO?


Well, I've used Ayuthia's abbreviated HOW TO instead of step 1. It seems to comprise the patching step:



```
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2
cp linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch linuxwacom-0.8.4-4
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-4
patch -p1 < linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch
```





> With xorg.conf have you tried commenting out the touch section (moving the coordinate lines to the stylus section) and touch in "ServerLayout"?


No I've not tried that. I'll try it later.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> With xorg.conf have you tried commenting out the touch section (moving the coordinate lines to the stylus section) and touch in "ServerLayout"?


Okay, let me get it right. So I comment out:

1) the entire touch section:



```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    ....
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection
```

2) and one line from the "ServerLayout":



```
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
```

3) and move from the touch section to the stylus section this:



```
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
```

After rebooting, the result is very queer.

1) Touch does not work anymore. This is of course expected.

2) Left-click syndrome does not seem to surface (I've restarted several times to confirm).

3) Stylus still doesn't work. The cursor just snaps to the corner.

4) This is the queer part: once I've used the stylus, the touch works. It does not work completely: the clicking with the touch does not work just like before. But bottomline is: clicking with the stylus "activates" the touch, just like how, previously, clicking with the stylus "activates" the left-click.

I'm not sure what to make of this...  :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Interesting and bizarre.  My guess is that the Win7 firmware must change the usb signal enough that the linuxwacom drivers don't recognize the stylus signal anymore although touch is still partially parsed (recognized).

From my worms eye view it's sounding like the hid-ntrig.ko needs changes to it's usb parsing if the linuxwacom driver is going to work with it.

Now I'm wondering even more if changing the n-trig .fdi from stylus to touch would kind of get you touch.  Or what would happen?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Now I'm wondering even more if changing the n-trig .fdi from stylus to touch would kind of get you touch.  Or what would happen?



Do you mean editing /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-n-trig.fdi and changing the line to:



```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if2">
```

I've tried that and there's no visible effect.

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi Jackson Tan,

Sorry, yes that too, but I meant changing the lines:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
```

to


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
```

And trying 'if0' and 'if1' (and 'if2'?).

If the patches are working a little maybe adding some debug lines just below the last stylus or touch line could yield some information:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.CommonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
```

in Xorg.0.log or messages in /var/log/.  Worth a try anyway.

----------


## Lumenary

Howdy...



I've been a long-time Linux user (started with SuSE, jumped ship to PCLinuxOS when they got in bed with M$, then migrated to Ubuntu and Linux Mint when PCLOS switched to a "rolling release" model).  I've also written the odd Ubuntu Forums How-To.



I've been reading this thread for great interest, having just recently purchased an HP tx2z-1300 series.  Given that it was built-to-order just a couple weeks ago, it of course came with Windows 7 RTM, so the N-Trig digitiser very likely has Firmware 2.184 installed.



I am running Ubuntu Karmic, 32-bit, Netbook Remix edition.



Here is what I've done to my system so far:


*1.*  I've run through the

"How to Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic"
instructions at:

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23
The kernel module compiled and loaded as advertised; no errors


*2.*  I then performed the

Installing linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 on Karmic for N-Trig Touchscreens
steps at:

http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44
The driver compiled and loaded as advertised; no errors.


*3.*  I renamed

10-linuxwacom.fdi
to

10-linuxwacom.fdi.root.orig
within the

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty
folder.  (Or does the filename not matter, and therefore I should actually remove it?)


*4.*  I setup my xorg.conf like so:



```
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load          "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option        "Xinerama"          "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#	Option        "LongTouchTimer"    "1"
#	Option        "MoveLimit"         "1"
#	Option        "Device"            "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Identifier    "touch"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Option        "Mode"              "Absolute"
	Option        "Touch"             "on"
	Option        "Type"              "touch"
#	Option        "ForceDevice"       "ISDV4"
	Option        "Device"            "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
	Option        "USB"               "on"
#	Option        "Suppress"          "0"
	Option        "TopX"              "0"
	Option        "TopY"              "0"
	Option        "BottomX"           "9600"
	Option        "BottomY"           "7200"
	Option        "MaxX"              "9600"
	Option        "MaxY"              "7200"
	Option        "ResX"              "1280"
	Option        "ResY"              "800"
#	Option        "TapTimer"          "0"
	Option        "Buttons"           "5"
	Option        "DebugLevel"        "8"
	Option        "Button1"           "1"
	Option        "Button10"          "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier    "stylus"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Option        "Mode"              "Absolute"
	Option        "Type"              "stylus"
	Option        "ForceDevice"       "ISDV4"
#	Option        "Device"            "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option        "Device"            "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
	Option        "TPCButton"         "on"
	Option        "ResX"              "1280"
	Option        "ResY"              "800"
	Option        "USB"               "on"
	Option        "Button2"           "3"
	Option        "Button3"           "core key alt F2"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier    "Default Device"
	Driver        "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier    "Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth  24
EndSection
```



Here's what I get:


*1.*  Touch partially works:

If I tap the screen, the mouse pointer moves to within a short distance of my finger.
If I drag my finger, the mouse pointer catches up with my finger, then runs away from it.  This mirrors the results of a previous poster who said "if my finger moves _(x)_ cm/sec, then the pointer moves _(x * 2)_ cm/sec."
Tapping does not produce a "click" event.

*2.*  The stylus doesn't do much:

If I bring the stylus into play, the mouse pointer moves to a position near the upper-left corner of the display and locks itself there.


I have attached my

dmesg
udev
Xorg.0.log
files for reference.



Am I missing anything, or have I caught up to the "current state of affairs?"   :Smile: 



Thank You and Best Regards,

Lumenary
US-Ohio (TZ=EST/EDT)

----------


## Lumenary

Hello Again...



BTW:  I created a couple scripts to allow for the easy recompiling and installation of the N-Trig and Wacom patches should a new kernel come out in the meantime.  Getting the patched drivers integrated with DKMS would be a much more ideal solution, but in the meantime, this should help with some of the pain.   :Smile: 


Note that these scripts are for Karmic only; they have not been tested on (no are they intended for) Jaunty or any other distro.

You should also keep in mind that if you run these scripts, you will have very little opportunity to abort the process if you think things are going off-track; only use these scripts if you are sure your environment is setup correctly.  I've tested these on my Karmic 32-bit box, and they haven't broken anything (so far).


Here's the

*How to Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic*
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23
script:



```
#!/bin/sh

cd /usr/src

apt-get install fakeroot build-essential make

apt-get build-dep linux

apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)

if [ -d "linux-2.6.31" ]
then
   cd /usr/src
   rm -f -R ./linux-2.6.31
fi
apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)

chown -R root:root *

if [ -f "/usr/src/ntrig-v5.tar.bz2" ]
then
   rm -f /usr/src/ntrig-v5.tar.bz2
fi
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/experimental/ntrig-v5.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf ntrig-v5.tar.bz2

chown -R root:root *

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.31

patch -p1 < ../ntrig/hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.31/drivers/hid

make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules

cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hid/

cd /usr/src

/sbin/depmod -a
```


*1.*  Copy the above script into a text editor.

*2.*  Save it as:

build-ntrig.sh
*3.*  Make the script executable, then execute it with root privileges:


```
user@host:~$ chmod +x build-ntrig.sh
user@host:~$ sudo ./build-ntrig.sh
```




Here's the

*Installing linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 on Karmic for N-Trig Touchscreens*
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44
script:



```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src

apt-get update

apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

apt-get upgrade

apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

if [ -f "/usr/src/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch" ]
then
   rm -f linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch
fi
wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch

if [ -f "/usr/src/hid-ids.h" ]
then
   rm -f hid-ids.h
fi
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h

if [ -f "/usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2" ]
then
   rm -f linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2
fi
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2

cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/

if [ -f "hid-ids.h" ]
then
   rm -f hid-ids.h
fi

cd /usr/src

cp hid-ids.h /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/

if [ -d "linuxwacom-0.8.4-4" ]
then
   rm -f -R linuxwacom-0.8.4-4
fi

tar -xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2

chown -R root:root *

cp /usr/src/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch /usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/

cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/

patch -p1 < linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

make install

cp ./src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/

cd /usr/src

/sbin/depmod -a
```

*1.*  Copy the above script into a text editor.

*2.*  Save it as:

build-wacom.sh
*3.*  Make the script executable, then execute it with root privileges:


```
user@host:~$ chmod +x build-wacom.sh
user@host:~$ sudo ./build-wacom.sh
```


Reboot after running both scripts.



Hope this helps!    :Smile:

----------


## Jackson Tan

Hi Favux,

Okay, I've changed the "stylus" to "touch" in the two lines you've mentioned. With that, no changes for either "if0" or "if2". But for "if1", X does not start. Before reaching the login screen (in fact, even before that nice spiffy Karmic splash logo appears), the screen becomes blank.

On a side note, I think I can confirm that the shutdown problem is related to X. When I went into recovery mode to restore the system after the "if1" setting, I found that I could shutdown properly.

----------


## Favux

Hi Lumenary,

Welcome!  The 10-linuxwacom.fdi shouldn't matter as long as there is no n-trig section in it.  If there is you can comment it out or rename the .fdi.

The Xorg.0.log shows that the Synaptic.fdi is grabbing the n-trig digitizer and configuring it as a touchpad which is why you have some touch.  The udev reflects this I think.  You could apply the fix for the Synaptic .fdi described earlier.




> If I bring the stylus into play, the mouse pointer moves to a position near the upper-left corner of the display and locks itself there.


That's a "classic" sign that Xinput/Xserver is not getting any input.  Which brings up something interesting.  Your dmesg does not show the wacom.ko.  More on that below.

Thank you for the scripts.  They should be useful!


Jackson Tan,




> But for "if1", X does not start.


That may be an important clue.  It suggests that 'if1' is active but we have a misconfigured the usb by-path which is why X is breaking.  And of course that fits in with the shut down problem.  I'm still not sure if 'if0' is inactive or if now both are in play.


Could both of you check to see if wacom.ko is auto-loading?:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

You might also see it in dmesg:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

If it is not present (auto-loading) in lsmod add "wacom" (without the quotes) to the bottom of modules in /etc/:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and reboot.

----------


## Jackson Tan

The wacom driver is loaded, but I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for.

lsmod | grep wacom:


```
wacom        25576    0
```

dmesg | grep [Ww]acom:


```
[20.181966] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[20.181976] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

In case it matters, the fdi file is the amended one according to your post #347, at "if0".

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Yep, that's what we want to see.  The wacom.ko is auto-loading.  The .fdi on 'if0' with stylus or touch?

Let's take a look at:


```
dmesg | grep hid-ntrig
```

and


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Yep, that's what we want to see.  The wacom.ko is auto-loading.  The .fdi on 'if0' with stylus or touch?


It's on touch.

"dmesg | grep hid-ntrig" does not give any output.

"ls -l /dev/input/by-path" gives



```
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-12-13 14:04 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 14:04 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 14:04 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 14:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 14:04 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-12-13 14:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 14:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse2
```

----------


## Favux

Thanks.  Try:


```
dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
```

----------


## Jackson Tan

dmesg | grep [Nn]trig:



```
[   14.863786] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[   14.894648] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: input,hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
[  191.740199] Modules linked in: wacom binfmt_misc ppdev snd_hda_codec_si3054 snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss joydev snd_pcm iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables snd_seq_dummy uvcvideo videodev snd_seq_oss v4l1_compat v4l2_compat_ioctl32 hid_ntrig fglrx(P) snd_seq_midi amd64_edac_mod lib80211_crypt_tkip snd_rawmidi psmouse serio_raw snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device snd soundcore snd_page_alloc edac_core lirc_ene0100 lirc_dev i2c_piix4 shpchp wl(P) lib80211 lp parport usbhid usb_storage r8169 mii video output
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Hmmm.  So we have input 1 pairing with mouse1 but input 0 is unpaired.

So mouse1 is our active by-path, I think.  Which means the HOW TO is wrong.  It should say the following:

For the TX2z (per angel120) the Win7 rc N-trig firmware changes the by-path to:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

and
For the TX2z (per Jackson Tan) the Win7 N-trig firmware changes the by-path to:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse"
```

So that's the line we need to try in the xorg.conf.  Giving up on the .fdi for now.  Double check me and make sure I'm reading that right.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> So that's the line we need to try in the xorg.conf.  Giving up on the .fdi for now.  Double check me and make sure I'm reading that right.


With my very limited knowledge, I can't see anything wrong. Anyway, this is what I've tried:

First, I changed the by-path with the current xorg.conf, which had the touch section commented out as detailed in post #344. That causes X to fail to load.

So I reverted back to the older xorg.conf (basically the one provided in the HOW TO with the symlink), and replaced the symlink with the by-path. Same problem: X cannot load.

To make sure, I tried again with the same xorg.conf but used the by-path in the HOW TO:



```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

Same problem: X cannot load.

Does that mean that the symlink is causing problems?

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

I think that means we're using the wrong by-path and that's breaking X.  It's what you see when you try to use the Vista by-path with Win7 rc firmware or vice versa.

I just realized what is making me uneasy.  If by any chance there are now two active by-paths the udev rule is wrong and could be interfering.  Please remove the udev rule for the symlink and then reboot.  Then repeat the "dmesg | grep ntrig" and "ls -l /dev/input/by-path" commands.  Thanks.

----------


## Jackson Tan

But the thing is, even the original by-path in the HOW TO, which should not have crashed X, did.

Anyway, this is the result after removing the symlink file. I'm not sure if it matters, but this is running under the completely unedited xorg.conf (because removing the symlink file destroys the by-path for the symlink xorg.conf).

dmesg | grep ntrig:


```
[   14.881260] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[   14.890448] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
```

ls -l /dev/input/by-path:


```
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-12-13 15:24 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse2
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Perfect, nice job.  An unedited xorg.conf is what we wanted.  Notice:


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
```

So the symlink rule was interfering!  That also might have caused the X crashes if two by-paths are active.  Now there are two events.  And now we have to figure out what, if anything, it means.

The original by-path is for the Vista firmware so it would crash X.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you.

My guess right at the moment is:


```
rwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
```

is the stylus, and maybe touch.  And:


```
rwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-12-13 15:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
```

might be touch, or nothing.  Or of course also stylus.

I have your original symlink xorg.conf.  I can try modifying it and we can see if we can get something working.  Or do you want to take a break?  I have to admit I'm burnt out at this point.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> The original by-path is for the Vista firmware so it would crash X.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you.


No, I meant the original by-path for the Win7 firmware. In the HOW TO, the Vista by-path is


```
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

whereas the Win7 firmware is


```
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
```

But ya, I agree that it's time for a break! A huge thanks for the help so far!

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Oh right, that's what I mean I'm burnt out.  Well maybe it's the symlink rule?

What's bugging me is the dmesg inputs don't pair with the events like they would with wacom.  I'm trying to remember back when we first found the by-path's if that's what we saw then too.  Maybe we're grepping the wrong thing?  How?

Break time.

----------


## Lumenary

Hi Favux,





> Hi Lumenary,
> 
> ...
> 
> The Xorg.0.log shows that the Synaptic.fdi is grabbing the n-trig digitizer and configuring it as a touchpad which is why you have some touch.  The udev reflects this I think.  You could apply the fix for the Synaptic .fdi described earlier.
> 
> That's a "classic" sign that Xinput/Xserver is not getting any input.  Which brings up something interesting.  Your dmesg does not show the wacom.ko.  More on that below.
> 
> Thank you for the scripts.  They should be useful!
> ...



You're welcome for the scripts; I'm happy to contribute!   :Smile: 


With regard to the "Synaptics .fdi fix," are you referring to Ayuthia's suggestion on Post #205 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8159447&postcount=205)?  I have been reading through the many pages in this thread, so it's easy to get lost...


Here are the results from checking _lsmod_ and _dmesg_:



```
lumenary@archetype:~$ lsmod | grep ntrig
hid_ntrig               4124  0 
lumenary@archetype:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
lumenary@archetype:~$ cat /var/log/dmesg | grep ntrig
[    5.445226] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[    5.452124] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
lumenary@archetype:~$ cat /var/log/dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
lumenary@archetype:~$
```


I will add the Wacom driver to the bottom of

/etc/modules
first, to see if it at least loads, and will wait for your confirmation regarding the "Synaptics .fdi fix."


Thanks a bunch for your help!   :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Lumenary,

Right, add wacom to modules so wacom.ko loads.

Correct, Ayuthia's fix for the Synaptics touchpad .fdi in post #205.

----------


## Lumenary

Greetings All,





> Hi Lumenary,
> 
> Right, add wacom to modules so wacom.ko loads.
> 
> Correct, Ayuthia's fix for the Synaptics touchpad .fdi in post #205.



OK, I've added the _wacom_ driver to the bottom of _/etc/modules_ and it seems to load OK.


I also implemented Ayuthia's Synaptics .fdi change and don't seem to be suffering any ill effects (as in, things have not gotten any worse).
The digitiser acts much the same as before:  When I do a "touch-drag," the pointer moves at about twice the speed of my finger, catching up and then passing it by, and tapping still does not produce any "left-click" event...  However, the digitiser now seems to be ignoring the stylus completely (which doesn't bother me much, I would much rather use touch input anyway).


What I find interesting is that my system has the digitiser registered on USB node 0000:00, input0 and input1:

[    5.413205] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[    5.420085] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1

which, IIRC, is the same node that the Braille assistive technology package _brltty_ grabs.  On my desktop system, I needed to remove the Braille packages in order to get my LIS2 VFD (vacuum fluorescent display) to work properly...  Any thoughts on this?


Anyways, I have attached updated copies of my latest _dmesg_, _udev_, and _Xorg.0.log_ files for your examination.  Is there any other information you would like me to provide?



Thanks again for your help!   :Smile:

----------


## -TJ

How exactly can I do the entire process?

Can someone help me out with a step by step procedure to fix this problem?

I have a Dell Latitude XT2 with Ubuntu 9.10.

----------


## Lumenary

Howdy...



I think I may have spoken too soon:





> ...
> 
> The digitiser acts much the same as before:  When I do a "touch-drag," the pointer moves at about twice the speed of my finger, catching up and then passing it by, and tapping still does not produce any "left-click" event...  However, the digitiser now seems to be ignoring the stylus completely...



Correction:  After playing with the touch screen, and _then_ interacting with the touch-pad, the stylus starts "working" again, in the sense that tapping the screen with the pen causes the mouse pointer to relocate to a point near the upper-left corner of the screen and stay there, until you switch back to digitiser "touch" mode or use the touchpad.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> How exactly can I do the entire process?
> 
> Can someone help me out with a step by step procedure to fix this problem?
> 
> I have a Dell Latitude XT2 with Ubuntu 9.10.


Have you tried the steps in the first page? There are step-by-step instructions. Note that, instead of going through step 1 and 2, there is an abbreviated version of these instructions. In step 3 or 4, remember the modify the comments in the files for XT2.

Are you using the Vista or Windows 7 firmware? That is, which version of Windows does it come pre-installed in? Currently, for the Win7 firmware for HP tx2z, we're having some problems and trying to get it to work.

----------


## Favux

Hi Lumenary,

It looks like the digitizer is still being configured as a touchpad.  Maybe through evdev and not Synaptic?  A look at your lshal would help clarify that.



> digitiser registered on USB node 0000:00, input0 and input1:
> 
>     [ 5.413205] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
>     [ 5.420085] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
> 
> which, IIRC, is the same node that the Braille assistive technology package brltty grabs.


I agree that's interesting.  But you've lost me.  Can you expand and explain a bit?


Hi Jackson Tan,

We'll try this stepwise.  With no ntrig .fdi or section and no ntrig udev rule try the attached .fdi and see if X will start.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> We'll try this stepwise.  With no ntrig .fdi or section and no ntrig udev rule try the attached .fdi and see if X will start.


Okay, this is what I did. I removed /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi (/etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules is already removed previously) and replaced the xorg.conf with the attached.

The result is that X can successfully load, but touch, stylus and touchpad are all down. However, a plugged-in USB mouse does work.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Good, that's what I expected.  I disabled stylus in "ServerLayout".

I didn't expect you to do anything to the Synaptic .fdi.  I meant any n-trig .fdi.

OK, now remove the comment in front of:


```
#	InputDevice	"stylus"	#"SendCoreEvents"
```

so it looks like


```
	InputDevice	"stylus"	#"SendCoreEvents"
```

Notice we still have "SendCoreEvents" commented out.  Let's see if X still works.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> I didn't expect you to do anything to the Synaptic .fdi.  I meant any n-trig .fdi.


Oops! I think in the course of trying to remedy the situation I did edit it. But anyway, I restored the file and rebooted, and touchpad returns. The rest is still the same.





> OK, now remove the comment in front of:
> 
> 
> ```
> #    InputDevice    "stylus"    #"SendCoreEvents"
> ```
> 
> so it looks like
> 
> ...


After restoring touchpad, I went ahead with this change. This time touch is back (but without click). Stylus still in the same situation: snaps to the corner of the screen when clicked.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Correction: touch works intermittently. That is, sometimes when I login, it works, sometimes it doesn't. But if it doesn't, a stylus click will "activate" it.

That is, the situation is just like in post #344.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

OK, but the Synaptic .fdi with Ayuthia's fix, correct?

So what we want to find out now is if it's the linuxwacom driver on the "stylus" by-path.  It sounds like something else may be grabbing the digitizer.

So let's look at "xinput --list" and lshal and Xorg.0.log.  Or actually first you could try commenting out the stylus "ServerLayout" line and see if you still get some sort of "touch".

----------


## Jackson Tan

> OK, but the Synaptic .fdi with Ayuthia's fix, correct?


Yup. I suppose that's harmless, so I'm leaving it there.




> So let's look at "xinput --list" and lshal and Xorg.0.log.  Or actually first you could try commenting out the stylus "ServerLayout" line and see if you still get some sort of "touch".


Comment out the stylus "ServerLayout" line? Isn't that reversing what I've just did previously? But anyway, I did that: touch and stylus do not work.

I've attached the files. It's obtained without the stylus "ServerLayout" commented off. That is, prior to what you suggested in your last reply.

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

I'm glad you understood what I meant, not what I said!  Alright, leave stylus active in "SeverLayout", since we now know commenting it out disables whatever is happening.

Anyway weird and interesting stuff.

The xinput and Xorg.0.log seem to show linuxwacom setting up on the stylus but lshal doesn't.  What it shows is something I haven't seen before:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
```

This may be the heart of the mystery.  But it thinks it is a:


```
info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
```

on


```
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8/event8'  (string)
```

So let's try commenting out the current "-event-mouse" by-path in the stylus section and removing the comment in front of the "-mouse" by-path and reboot.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> So let's try commenting out the current "-event-mouse" by-path in the stylus section and removing the comment in front of the "-mouse" by-path and reboot.



No good. X cannot start.

----------


## Favux

Hmm.  One last thing with the stylus section.  Go back to the "-event-mouse" by-path and remove the comment from in front of "SendCoreEvents" on the stylus line in "ServerLayout" and reboot.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Hmm.  One last thing with the stylus section.  Go back to the "-event-mouse" by-path and remove the comment from in front of "SendCoreEvents" on the stylus line in "ServerLayout" and reboot.



Did that. No change.

----------


## Favux

Actually that's good.  If it's allowing "SendCoreEvents" then that means...

OK, I was wrong.  This is the last thing with the stylus section.  Comment out to usb on line and see what happens with a reboot:


```
#	Option		"USB"		"on"
```

Then we'll repeat the probing we just did on the touch section.  Comment out the stylus section and the stylus line in "ServerLayout".  Then remove the comments in front of the touch stuff the same as the stylus was.  Except start with:


```
#	Option		"Type"		"touch"
```

commented out.  If X starts then you can try removing the comment.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Hi Favux,

1) Commenting out the USB section in stylus does nothing.

2) Commenting out stylus section and un-commenting corresponding lines in touch, except for that line which you specified, X can boot alright. Now, I left the usb line in touch commented just like in stylus.

3) I un-commented that line you specified. X cannot start.

4) Then I tried the same settings but this time with the usb line in touch un-commented. X still cannot start (at least not normally - I can enter in low graphics mode).

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

Alright, try with both the usb and touch "on" lines uncommented.   Then try the "-mouse" by-path and reboot.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Alright, try with both the usb and touch "on" lines uncommented.   Then try the "-mouse" by-path and reboot.



No good. X still cannot start.

EDIT: I suppose the touch "on" line is



```
#    Option        "Type"        "touch"
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

No, sorry I meant this line:


```
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
```

I had hoped to end up with this (and the touch line in "ServerLayout"):


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
#	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse"
#	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
#	Option		"TopX"		"0"
#	Option		"TopY"		"0"
#	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
#	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection
```

With you then trying both by-paths.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> No, sorry I meant this line:
> 
> 
> ```
>     Option        "Touch"        "on"
> ```


Oops! Okay now, I've done what you want, but it's still the same: X cannot start. Basically, it seems that so long as the line


```
#    Option        "Type"        "touch"
```

is uncommented, X will not start. This remains true even if I changed to the other by-path.

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi Jackson Tan,

Good!  We learned something.  That line is breaking the X and/or the Wacom driver.  The interesting thing is that line should be default.  I was surprised we had to add it to the touch section when we came up with the original n-trig xorg.conf.

So what kind of function do you see with either by-path with the touch "on" line commented out?  Anything?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> So what kind of function do you see with either by-path with the touch "on" line commented out?  Anything?


Do you mean touch "on" line or type "touch" line? Because it is the latter that's hindering X.

But assuming you meant 


```
#    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
```

for both by-paths, touch and stylus do not work.

----------


## Favux

My turn to oops!  I misread:


```
#    Option        "Type"        "touch"
```

as


```
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
```

Don't ask me how.   :Smile:   So it won't let us even set up a touch section without breaking.

Alright is that with "SendCoreEvents" on the touch line in "ServerLayout" commented or uncommented.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Alright is that with "SendCoreEvents" on the touch line in "ServerLayout" commented or uncommented.


It is uncommented.

EDIT: commenting that out (with type "touch" uncommented) does not help.

----------


## Favux

Alright try commenting out "SendCoreEvents" and removing the comment from:


```
#    Option        "Type"        "touch"
```

If that still breaks X try commenting out the whole touch line in "ServerLayout"

----------


## Favux

Hi Jackson Tan,

I assume that's true with the whole line commented out too?

This is a bizarre xorg.conf.  Does it break X?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Alright try commenting out "SendCoreEvents" and removing the comment from:
> 
> 
> ```
> #    Option        "Type"        "touch"
> ```
> 
> If that still breaks X try commenting out the whole touch line in "ServerLayout"


With



```
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
...
    InputDevice    "touch"        #"SendCoreEvents"
```

it is a no-go. But with



```
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
...
#    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
```

X can start, but touch and stylus are down.

I've attached the xorg.conf of the last configuration.

----------


## Lumenary

Hi Favux,



Sorry for my late reply; I just returned home from work...





> Hi Lumenary,
> 
> It looks like the digitizer is still being configured as a touchpad.  Maybe through evdev and not Synaptic?  A look at your lshal would help clarify that.



OK, I've attached a snapshot of the _lshal_ output for my laptop (an HP tx2z-1300 CTO) as a _.tar.bz2_ file; see below.





> Originally Posted by Lumenary
> 
> ... digitiser registered on USB node 0000:00, input0 and input1:
> 
> [ 5.413205] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
> [ 5.420085] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
> 
> which, IIRC, is the same node that the Braille assistive technology package brltty grabs.
> 
> ...



In regard to your request for more info:


I had a desktop computer with an LIS2 MCE 2005 vacuum fluorescent display (VFD).  The VFD is a USB-attached device and communicates through _libftdi_.  This device first entered the market in 2005, but support for it has yet to be included as part of the official LCDproc "device set" by the LCDproc maintainers.  Therefore, if you want to get one of these VFDs working under Ubuntu (or any other Linux, for that matter), you need to patch LCDproc and rebuild the package.  Instructions for doing this can be found on Launchpad:


Bug #178599: RFE add "lis" driver for L.I.S. MCE 2005 display.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...oc/+bug/178599

Normally, this would not be an issue, except that all (desktop/laptop/netbook) versions of Ubuntu are configured by Canonical to install Braille accessibility components by default.  These Braille components are provided by the package _brltty_ and its relatives, and include support for a number of "tactile screen reader" terminals used by blind individuals.  Many of these terminals are USB-connected devices.  (The character named "Whistler" in the movie _Sneakers_ used a terminal like those described.)


The interesting thing is that simply patching LCDproc and installing the patched package doesn't work; one also needs to uninstall (purge) _brltty_ to free up USB nodes so the LIS VFD's chipset can bind with the USB device stack.  The LIS device binds as

/dev/ttyUSB0
which is the same node used by these Braille terminals.  This leads me to believe that it gets registered to node 0000:00, but I could be wrong (I can't remember which node was assigned).


So I'm wondering if _brltty_ could be conflicting with the N-Trig digitiser in the same way it conflicted with the VFD on my desktop...
.
.

----------


## Lumenary

Hello Again!   :Smile: 






> ...
> 
> OK, I've attached a snapshot of the _lshal_ output for my laptop (an HP tx2z-1300 CTO) as a _.tar.bz2_ file; see below.
> 
> ...



I was browsing through the info generated by _lshal_:



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_14_5'  (string)
  info.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/usb/hiddev0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input7/event7'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_14_5_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_14_5'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_14_5_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:14.5'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
```


and I noticed a few inconsistencies.  For example, some sections use the subsystem descriptor "usb_device":



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'

...

  info.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

...

  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
```


While others use the subsystem descriptor "usb DOT device" (or more correctly, just "usb"):



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'

...

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

...


  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
```


Furthermore, this section makes reference to the "usb DOT device" (just "usb") subsystem, but there are no "usb DOT device" (just "usb") descriptors listed (the next "udi" section starts before any "usb DOT device" descriptors are defined:



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/usb/hiddev0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
```


Also, there is a character device known as "mouse1" under

/dev/input
and a _.../by-path/..._

link pointing to it:

pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
which by its USB node ID would seem to indicate it belongs to the digitiser, but nowhere in the _lshal_ info do I find a reference to "mouse1."  This would seem to coincide with the missing "usb DOT device" descriptors mentioned above.



Intriguing...
.
.

----------


## Favux

Hi Lumenary,

Thank you for unpacking it and providing a detailed explanation.



> one also needs to uninstall (purge) brltty to free up USB nodes so the LIS VFD's chipset can bind with the USB device stack. ...
> So I'm wondering if brltty could be conflicting with the N-Trig digitiser in the same way it conflicted with the VFD on my desktop...


That certainly seems well worth trying to me.

Good catch on the lshal.  There definitely is something hinky about 'if1'.

The xorg.conf in post #392 is constructed like one for a Wacom tablet pc.  With the Wacom's the digitizer and touch screen are two separate devices reporting on two different by-paths.  Reflected in lshal as 'if0' (digitizer) and 'if1' (touch screen).  The N-trig uses it's magic circuitry/logic to accomplish the same thing.  What I was trying to see is if with the Win7 firmware, the emulation is now good enough to treat as if there were two devices.  I've always wondered if 'if2' is meant to be another touch input (second finger).

The emulation hasn't been good enough to treat separately, which is why we couldn't construct a .fdi and had to use xorg.conf.  While it is tempting to attribute all that to hid-ntrig.ko I've not been sure of that.  When we tried to come up with a .fdi about 5 months ago I asked Ayuthia if we could be missing a udev rule upstream of the n-trig symlink that would better configure the N-trig usb input.  I never could quite express myself clearly as to what I was looking for.  What you are finding with your lshal is part of it.

I was wrong and I have seen:


```
hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
```

before.  Both when KeeperoftheKeys and I were working on a .fdi before Ayuthia joined in and on this thread.  It turns out that is something HAL complains about when a usb device isn't defined correctly in the appropriate configuration file(?).  For example this bug report on Apple IR receivers not configured by gnome-lirc-properties.  It turned out to require a simple entry (entries) in lircd.conf.macmini.  Is there equivalent somewhere for N-trig?

I did work on a set of udev rules to treat N-trig stylus and touch as two separate symlinks as with the Wacom's.  Perhaps that's part of what is needed.  I'm not sure if I got the N-trig rules right.  If you want to take a look at it I'll have to dig around and see if I can find it.

It's interesting to see the folks over at the Fedora forum are grappling with the same issue.

----------


## Lumenary

Hi Favux,





> ...
> 
> Thank you for unpacking it and providing a detailed explanation.
> 
> That certainly seems well worth trying to me.



No problem...  I'll purge the packages and see if that makes any difference.  I doubt it will, but you never know.  Both are character devices and so get their input routed through the same device handler(s).





> Good catch on the lshal.  There definitely is something hinky about 'if1'.
> 
> The xorg.conf in post #392 is constructed like one for a Wacom tablet pc.



It actually looks very similar to my own Xorg configuration file.





> With the Wacom's the digitizer and touch screen are two separate devices reporting on two different by-paths.  Reflected in lshal as 'if0' (digitizer) and 'if1' (touch screen).  The N-trig uses it's magic circuitry/logic to accomplish the same thing.  What I was trying to see is if with the Win7 firmware, the emulation is now good enough to treat as if there were two devices.  I've always wondered if 'if2' is meant to be another touch input (second finger).



Interesting.  I presume the digitiser portion registers X/Y coords, and the touch screen registers event "types" (click, drag, etc...)?


If so, this may be a difficult nut to crack because we are only getting "half" the data from each device.  What may be needed is a "virtual" HID device that masquerades as a single HID device, combines the data from both, then sends the combined coordinate/event info off to

/dev/input
through a single device node.





> The emulation hasn't been good enough to treat separately, which is why we couldn't construct a .fdi and had to use xorg.conf.  While it is tempting to attribute all that to hid-ntrig.ko I've not been sure of that.



Your train of thought would seem to integrate well with mine with regard to the device using two separate input paths...   :Smile: 





> When we tried to come up with a .fdi about 5 months ago I asked Ayuthia if we could be missing a udev rule upstream of the n-trig symlink that would better configure the N-trig usb input.  I never could quite express myself clearly as to what I was looking for.  What you are finding with your lshal is part of it.



I wonder if we could pull some weirdness with _modprobe_ aliases here, although in truth, since I am not a formal developer/programmer, I don't have much of a clue as to where to begin.  But I have been told that I have a knack for being able to notice correlations with regard to hardware/software interactions, so I'll try to help out with testing where/whenever I can...   :Smile: 





> I was wrong and I have seen:
> 
> 
> ```
> hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
> ```
> 
> before.  Both when KeeperoftheKeys and I were working on a .fdi before Ayuthia joined in and on this thread.  It turns out that is something HAL complains about when a usb device isn't defined correctly in the appropriate configuration file(?).  For example this bug report on Apple IR receivers not configured by gnome-lirc-properties.  It turned out to require a simple entry (entries) in lircd.conf.macmini.  Is there equivalent somewhere for N-trig?



I'm not sure myself; I personally have not seen anything, although one would expect something to be buried in

/etc
or

/lib
_somewhere_.  I'll see what I can do with _find_ and _grep_...





> I did work on a set of udev rules to treat N-trig stylus and touch as two separate symlinks as with the Wacom's.  Perhaps that's part of what is needed.  I'm not sure if I got the N-trig rules right.  If you want to take a look at it I'll have to dig around and see if I can find it.
> 
> It's interesting to see the folks over at the Fedora forum are grappling with the same issue.



Do you have a link to the relevant threads?  Maybe I can spot something there that can help us...    :Smile: 
.
.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have created new patches for the 32-bit and 64-bit on 2.6.31-16-generic.  This set will try to include the Win7 firmware so that it will work with the Wacom driver.  This is most likely a temporary solution because it appears that Stephane Chatty and Rafi Rubin might have a solution for the multi-touch.  The pre-build kernel modules are attached.  If you want to build it yourself or just want to see the patch code, you can check out this link.

I tested this out with the 0.8.4-1 version that came with Karmic and patched it with the usual ntrig-patch for the wacom driver.

I did try out the wacom two-finger gestures that are in the 0.8.5-X development version and found that the Win7 firmware does not work that well with it.  The single finger touch in the new firmware is does not stay in one spot when you have the finger touching the screen.  It moves a few pixels left/right/up/down constantly.  So when you try to use the two-fingers, it tends to try to zoom instead of scroll.

Please let me know if this new version works or not for you.  Favux, this patch is different than what xopher_mc provided in post 340.

Links:

32-bit version
64-bit version

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia!

Glad to have you back!  Hopefully your catching up on your sleep.



> it appears that Stephane Chatty and Rafi Rubin might have a solution for the multi-touch.


That would be great.  Where is this?  Rafi doesn't have anything on his site last I checked.




> I have created new patches for the 32-bit and 64-bit on 2.6.31-16-generic. This set will try to include the Win7 firmware so that it will work with the Wacom driver.


OK, I'm sure we'll get testers soon.

----------


## Ayuthia

> That would be great.  Where is this?  Rafi doesn't have anything on his site last I checked.


As far as I know, the code is not there yet but they are working on it.  There is some discussion about it in the linux-input mailing list but no patches yet.  It looks like Stephane is going to work on it if he has time in January.

As for me, I am caught up on my sleep for now, but I caught a nasty cold that has slowed me down.  I guess that is what happens when you have kids in school and a little baby--lack of sleep and plenty of colds.  I am hoping to catch up on these threads soon.

----------


## brettpim

> I have created new patches for the 32-bit and 64-bit on 2.6.31-16-generic...
> 
> I tested this out with the 0.8.4-1 version that came with Karmic and patched it with the usual ntrig-patch for the wacom driver...
> 
> I did try out the wacom two-finger gestures that are in the 0.8.5-X development version...
> 
> Links:
> 
> 32-bit version
> 64-bit version



Ayuthia,

Thanks for this.  I have 9.10 64bit installed on a Dell Latitude XT2 and the module you linked here enables both the finger touch and the EM-pen; thanks!  I have some questions.

1) Do I need to patch the wacom driver too?  Do you have an instruction page for this?  Will it matter which kernel I am using (2.6.31-16-generic)?

2) The cursor is almost never where either my finger is or where the pen is, but the relative directions and speed of movements is accurate.  The magnitude of the movement is too large.  How can I calibrate these?

3) How can I set what the buttons on the pen do?

4) What kind of gestures can I set up?

5) The machine shipped with Windows 7 64bit but I never booted it before I wiped the drive and put Ubuntu on.  Can I tell which version of the firmware I have?  Is there a way, within Linux, to switch firmwares?

Thank you very much for getting me this far already.

brettpim

----------


## brettpim

Answered some, but not all, of my own questions:




> Ayuthia,
> 
> Thanks for this.  I have 9.10 64bit installed on a Dell Latitude XT2 and the module you linked here enables both the finger touch and the EM-pen; thanks!  I have some questions.
> 
> 1) Do I need to patch the wacom driver too?


Yes




> Do you have an instruction page for this?


found it:   http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44




> Will it matter which kernel I am using (2.6.31-16-generic)?


It works for 2.6.31-16-generic




> 2) The cursor is almost never where either my finger is or where the pen is, but the relative directions and speed of movements is accurate.  The magnitude of the movement is too large.  How can I calibrate these?


Did not even need to once I had patched the driver.  But now the wacom config utilities work too.


I am still working on my remaining questions so if anyone has answers, I would be grateful:




> 3) How can I set what the buttons on the pen do?
> 
> 4) What kind of gestures can I set up?
> 
> 5) The machine shipped with Windows 7 64bit but I never booted it before I wiped the drive and put Ubuntu on.  Can I tell which version of the firmware I have?  Is there a way, within Linux, to switch firmwares?


And a new question:

Will the instructions on patching and installing the linuxwacom-0.8.5-1, http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=73, work smoothly on the latest release, 0.8.5-8?

thanks
brettpim

----------


## brettpim

Another answer: 




> 3) How can I set what the buttons on the pen do?


Uncomment the "eraser" section at the beginning of and the "eraser" line at the bottom of Favux's xorg.conf.  Then the second button on the XT2's stylus (the small round one) is button 1 on the eraser and can be easily configured through wacomcpl

----------


## Ayuthia

> 4) What kind of gestures can I set up?
> 
> 5) The machine shipped with Windows 7 64bit but I never booted it before I wiped the drive and put Ubuntu on.  Can I tell which version of the firmware I have?  Is there a way, within Linux, to switch firmwares?


Gestures right now are going to be more challenge right now with the Wacom driver.  The Windows 7 firmware does not seem to keep the cursor steady when one finger is pressed on the screen and is not moving.  Because of this, the Wacom driver will always read a two finger gesture as a zoom instead of two-finger scrolling.  I have worked on my own driver that has two-finger scrolling, but that is all it has.  The down side to it is that it does not seem to always work with the Dell version or else I have not been able to figure out what was missing in the configuration portion (I had someone with a Dell helping me).  The other part is that I do not own a stylus with an eraser yet so I have not been able to add that functionality.

As for the figuring out the firmware version, there is no easy way to figure out the version number.  However, you can use xxd to see what is happening with the fingers to help determine which version you have:


```
sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw1
```

You will need to press control-c to break out of the application.  If there is no data, try using /dev/hidraw0 instead.  If data does show up in hidraw0, then it is using the Vista firmware.  If the data shows up in /dev/hidraw1, then it is Windows 7.  If the data stops displaying information when more than one finger touches the screen, then you have the Windows 7 RC version.  If it doesn't, then it is most likely the current version of Windows 7.

There are some posts that I have seen that show that if you uninstall the firmware in Windows, you can have up to ten fingers show up in Windows, but I have not been able to confirm that yet.

As for installing firmware, you can only do that in Windows at this time.  There is no other option.

----------


## brettpim

> However, you can use xxd to see what is happening with the fingers to help determine which version you have:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw1
> ```
> 
> You will need to press control-c to break out of the application.  If there is no data, try using /dev/hidraw0 instead.  If data does show up in hidraw0, then it is using the Vista firmware.  If the data shows up in /dev/hidraw1, then it is Windows 7.  If the data stops displaying information when more than one finger touches the screen, then you have the Windows 7 RC version.  If it doesn't, then it is most likely the current version of Windows 7.



Ayuthia,

Thanks for this suggestion.  I ran 



```
sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw1
```

and /dev/hidraw1 does not exist in my filesystem.  I have /dev/hidraw0, /dev/hidraw2 and /dev/hidraw3.  The one that get output from touching the screen is /dev/hidraw3 and it has copious output regardless of how many fingers I use.  What do you think this might mean?

You said that Windows 7 firmware interprets two fingers as a zoom.  Does that mean that some gestures work?  Is there a page that explains what gestures are recognized currently?

Also my stylus cursor cannot get to the very very top edge of the screen to bring back my auto-hiding panel.  I have looked for a way to calibrate it but have not found anything so far.  Is calibration possible?

thanks
brett

----------


## Lumenary

Hello Everyone,



I've updated my "auto-download-and-build" scripts to use the ntrig-v6 confidence patch.  (The original scripts downloaded and compiled the ntrig-v5 patch.)


*Note:* _These scripts are intended for Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) only.  They have not been tested on any other version or distro._


The first script builds and installs the wacom driver with the n-trig recognition patch:


*Step 1:* Copy this script into a plain text editor and save it as _build-wacom.sh_:



```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src

apt-get update

apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

apt-get upgrade

apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

if [ -f "/usr/src/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch" ]
then
   rm -f linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch
fi
wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch

if [ -f "/usr/src/hid-ids.h" ]
then
   rm -f hid-ids.h
fi
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h

if [ -f "/usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2" ]
then
   rm -f linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2
fi
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2

cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/

if [ -f "hid-ids.h" ]
then
   rm -f hid-ids.h
fi

cd /usr/src

cp hid-ids.h /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/

if [ -d "linuxwacom-0.8.4-4" ]
then
   rm -f -R linuxwacom-0.8.4-4
fi

tar -xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.tar.bz2

chown -R root:root *

cp /usr/src/linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch /usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/

cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/

patch -p1 < linuxwacom_0.8.3.patch

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

make install

cp ./src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/

cd /usr/src

/sbin/depmod -a
```


*Step 2:* Make the script executable with _chmod_:

*sudo chmod +x build-wacom.sh*

*Step 3:* Run the script _build-wacom.sh_ with root privileges:

*sudo ./build-wacom.sh*

*Step 4:* Edit _/etc/modules_, add the wacom driver to the end, then save the file:

*gksu gedit /etc/modules &*

```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
wacom
```


*Step 5:* Reboot your computer.


The second script builds and installs the n-trig HID:


*Step 6:* Copy this script into a plain text editor and save it as _build-ntrig.sh_:



```
#!/bin/sh

cd /usr/src

apt-get install fakeroot build-essential make

apt-get build-dep linux

apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)

if [ -d "linux-2.6.31" ]
then
   cd /usr/src
   rm -f -R ./linux-2.6.31
fi
apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)

chown -R root:root *

if [ -d "ntrig-v6" ]
then
   cd /usr/src
   rm -f -R ./ntrig-v6
fi
if [ -f "/usr/src/ntrig-v6.tar.bz2" ]
then
   rm -f /usr/src/ntrig-v6.tar.bz2
fi
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/experimental/ntrig-v6.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf ntrig-v6.tar.bz2

chown -R root:root *

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.31

patch -p1 < ../ntrig-v6/hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.31/drivers/hid

make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules

cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hid/

cd /usr/src

/sbin/depmod -a
```


*Step 7:* Make the script executable with _chmod_:

*sudo chmod +x build-ntrig.sh*

*Step 8:* Run the script _build-ntrig.sh_ with root privileges:

*sudo ./build-ntrig.sh*

*Step 9:* Reboot your computer.


Happy Testing!    :Smile: 
.
.

----------


## adalal

wow, will definitely try that out later tonight!!! THANKS

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia,
> 
> Thanks for this suggestion.  I ran 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw1
> ```
> ...


If you can post about 10 lines of the xxd data for hidraw3, I can look at it and I should be able to tell you which version you are using.

As for the gestures, there is no documentation available right now because there is no formal patch to make the gestures work.  I just updated the hid-ntrig.c source so that it will send the second finger over to the 0.8.5-4 wacom source correctly.  If it worked with the gestures better, I would have included the patch.  I will try to work on it more sometime soon to see if we can get a better working set.

With calibration, you might try wacomcpl, but I am not for sure.  I have not worked with calibration yet because I haven't ran into any issues with mine so far.

----------


## brettpim

> If you can post about 10 lines of the xxd data for hidraw3, I can look at it and I should be able to tell you which version you are using.


One finger: 

0007dc0: 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0000 035a  ...............Z
0007dd0: 2707 0000 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d  '...............
0007de0: 0701 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07  ................
0007df0: 0200 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0703  ................
0007e00: 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07 0400  ................
0007e10: 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0705 0000  ................
0007e20: 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d00 0003 5b27  ..............['
0007e30: 0700 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07  ................
0007e40: 0100 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0702  ................
0007e50: 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07 0300  ................


Two fingers: 

0003f70: 000b 000d 0200 0385 2907 0000 d11e ff13  ........).......
0003f80: ce01 1c02 0100 000c 0701 0050 066f 11ce  ...........P.o..
0003f90: 011c 0201 0000 0c07 0200 0000 0000 fa00  ................
0003fa0: 9600 000b 000d 0703 0000 0000 00fa 0096  ................
0003fb0: 0000 0b00 0d07 0400 0000 0000 fa00 9600  ................
0003fc0: 000b 000d 0705 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000  ................
0003fd0: 0b00 0d02 0003 8629 0700 00ce 1e08 14ce  .......)........
0003fe0: 011c 0201 0000 0c07 0100 4c06 6d11 ce01  ..........L.m...
0003ff0: 1c02 0100 000c 0702 0000 0000 00fa 0096  ................
0004000: 0000 0b00 0d07 0300 0000 0000 fa00 9600  ................
0004010: 000b 000d 0704 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000  ................
0004020: 0b00 0d07 0500 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b  ................
0004030: 000d 0200 0387 2907 0000 c91e 0914 ce01  ......).........
0004040: 1c02 0100 000c 0701 004c 0695 11ce 0168  .........L.....h


regards
brettpim

----------


## adalal

Right, I ran the scripts, and that's amazing!!

just got one question for now, where do go on from here to enable right click, like setting mouse event 2?

I've managed to calibrate using wacomcpl, here are the settings I used for my HP TX2-1340ea, someone could probably use this as a guideline:
Top X: 41
Top Y: 84
Bottom X: 9590
Bottom Y: 7140

I've done this manually by trial and error, as im not aware of any calibration softwares yet.

----------


## adalal

> Gestures right now are going to be more challenge right now with the Wacom driver.  The Windows 7 firmware does not seem to keep the cursor steady when one finger is pressed on the screen and is not moving.  Because of this, the Wacom driver will always read a two finger gesture as a zoom instead of two-finger scrolling.  I have worked on my own driver that has two-finger scrolling, but that is all it has.  The down side to it is that it does not seem to always work with the Dell version or else I have not been able to figure out what was missing in the configuration portion (I had someone with a Dell helping me).  The other part is that I do not own a stylus with an eraser yet so I have not been able to add that functionality.
> 
> As for the figuring out the firmware version, there is no easy way to figure out the version number.  However, you can use xxd to see what is happening with the fingers to help determine which version you have:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw1
> ```
> 
> ...


Just a comment, I'm pretty certain I have the Win7 firmware, but it shows up as a hidraw2.

----------


## adalal

oh, that and I can't use wacomcpl to set the config for my fingers, it only allows it for the stylus.

----------


## Favux

Hi adalal,

In wacomcpl do you see touch and stylus in the column on the left?  When you click on stylus it should come up with option buttons like 'Calibration' and 'Tool Buttons'.  In 'Tool Buttons' set Button2 to Right and you should have your right click.

----------


## adalal

> Hi adalal,
> 
> In wacomcpl do you see touch and stylus in the column on the left?  When you click on stylus it should come up with option buttons like 'Calibration' and 'Tool Buttons'.  In 'Tool Buttons' set Button2 to Right and you should have your right click.


Hey, thanks! I see the Tool Button, but no Calibration. The buttons I have for the stylus option are Feel, Tool Buttons, Tracking and Screen Mapping. No calibration, and I have no buttons under touch, which need calibration as well.

Any idea?

----------


## Favux

Sounds like the drivers don't work well enough with N-trig for calibration.  Our's are the same except I get Calibration and not Tracking.  What's in Tracking?  And with the N-trig calibrating stylus should calibrate touch and vice versa.

When you click on Tool Buttons do you have further options?

----------


## adalal

> Sounds like the drivers don't work well enough with N-trig for calibration.  Our's are the same except I get Calibration and not Tracking.  What's in Tracking?  And with the N-trig calibrating stylus should calibrate touch and vice versa.
> 
> When you click on Tool Buttons do you have further options?


Tracking is basically manual slider settings the Top and Bottom X and Ys. And no, the stylus calibration doesn't affect the touch apparently, and it needs calibration for it to work properly, also, the touch causes the mouse to shake quite a bit!

And the tool button has the configuration for button1, button2, and button3 and side switch mode ..

----------


## Lumenary

Howdy...



Just a bit of "credit where credit is due" clarification:


Ayuthia, Favux, and others have been doing all of the "heavy lifting."  


All I did was take the steps posted on the LinuxFans/KeryxProject web site, formatted them as bash shell scripts, and added some pre-checks to make sure that files aren't patched twice, and end up where they're supposed to be.


But that's the beauty of places (web sites) like this and the FLOSS (Free/Libre` Open Source Software) philosophy:  People from all over the world can each contribute in their own ways to help write, maintain, and improve quality software that can be used by people everywhere and on all sorts of different devices.


So remember to raise a "cuppa joe" in appreciation to those who make efforts like this possible!  The world would be a lot less interesting, much less flexible, and much more expensive without them...


OK, back to testing...   :Smile: 
.
.

----------


## Favux

Hi adalal,

Interesting.  Were you able to set the stylus button?

I gather you're using the Win7 firmware and hid-ntrig.ko for it?  So along with your calibration for stylus having it for touch would help everyone and I can add it to the HOW TO.

If you check Xorg.0.log in "/var/log/" it will have the coordinates for the devices if they are setting up correctly.  Right click on it and compress it with created Archive and attach it to your next post with Manage Attachments.




> touch causes the mouse to shake quite a bit!


Do you mean the on-screen cursor to jitter?

----------


## adalal

> touch causes the mouse to shake quite a bit!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Do you mean the on-screen cursor to jitter?


Yeah, i meant that, sorry.

As far as the rest of the setup goes, I used the script Lumenary created, and I'm pretty certain I'm using the Win7 firmware, as far as I know from my earlier trials.

And yes, by default, clicking the stylus button and tapping on the screen caused it to right click  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi adalal,




> And yes, by default, clicking the stylus button and tapping on the screen caused it to right click


Good so wacomcpl works for you, at least partially.

Xorg.O.log looks good at first:


```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
```

and


```
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
```

So for both stylus and touch your coodinates should be:


```
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200
```

What is happening is that a little later the Synaptic Touchpad .fdi/driver is grabbing the N-trig digitizer on event8:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
```

That's probably the problem, although I wonder what path/event the stylus/touch are on for linuxwacom, event7 or 8?  But you should use Ayuthia's fix stop Synaptic from being so grabby anyway.  It is on post #205.  Then let's see how touch behaves.

----------


## Lumenary

Hello Ayuthia!



Welcome back!  Hope you're feeling better!   :Smile: 


OK, folks, here's how things stand with my tx2z-1300 CTO at present:


For my particular unit (which came with Windows 7 64-bit, and probably has the 2.184 firmware), I've modified the fdi policies as indicated on the first page of this thread, and tweaked my xorg.conf every-which-way, but so far I've only been able to get "partial joy" with the ntrig-v6 patch; it acts pretty much the same as the v5 patch:


1. Touch works, in the sense that when I tap the screen with my finger, the mouse pointer moves to a point near my finger.  No "left-click," though.


2. The mouse pointer tracks finger movements, in that it moves in the same direction as my finger, but it moves at approximately twice or three-times the speed of my finger, and may be "offset," depending on where I last touched the screen.


3. Tapping the screen with the stylus causes the mouse pointer to move to a point near the upper left corner of the screen and stay there, until I tap the screen elsewhere with my finger.


4. The Wacom "control panel" is completely blank; I have provided a screenshot in the attached archive (in the _n-trig_related_logs_ folder) for your examination.

Favux and I were thinking that there's something going on with _if1_ (see thread page #40, posts #395 thru #397); some of the sections seem to be "truncated" in some way...


I am attaching copies of my current config files and logs in a bzip'd tarball.  Is there any other info I can provide that would help with your/our analyses?  (I'm new to hal/device debugging under Linux, so I'm a bit lost with regard to what tools and commands are available to capture HID data, etc.)


Thanks in advance...!   :Smile: 
.
.
.

----------


## Ayuthia

Thanks for checking in on me!  I am feeling better now, but I have been busy with changing diapers and preparing for Christmas...  :Smile: 



> OK, folks, here's how things stand with my tx2z-1300 CTO at present:
> 
> 
> For my particular unit (which came with Windows 7 64-bit, and probably has the 2.184 firmware), I've modified the fdi policies as indicated on the first page of this thread, and tweaked my xorg.conf every-which-way, but so far I've only been able to get "partial joy" with the ntrig-v6 patch; it acts pretty much the same as the v5 patch:
> 
> 
> 1. Touch works, in the sense that when I tap the screen with my finger, the mouse pointer moves to a point near my finger.  No "left-click," though.
> 
> 
> ...


You might try the following:
*
xorg.conf:*
It looks like you are missing the Server Layout section.  Try adding:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        InputDevice    "stylus"
        InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection
```

That hopefully will get the Wacom driver back and running.

*/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi:*
This file is most likely causing the system to default to evdev for the touchscreen.  Try modifying the input.tablet section to read like:


```
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">
      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"
             string="Linux">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
```

This is not the most correct entry for it, but it will try to default the touchscreen to Wacom and most likely error out (without any harm) because it is not configured for touch or stylus.  I am thinking that an entry in the preprobe section for the fdi policies to ignore this section is probably the best route, but I have not had the chance to check on it yet.

The 11-x11-synaptics.fdi.Ayuthia.changed should probably be used also.

Hopefully, that will take care of things.  I have found that this new firmware has made things a little more tricky to configure.  However, I am going to look into 0.8.5-8 to see if it will work better for us.  That version will most likely allow us to use the fdi version instead of using xorg.conf.  The only issue that I am seeing with it right now is that the N-Trig patches might no longer be in there.  I forgot to grab 0.8.5-7 where I heard that the changes were made.  If anyone has it, can they please either post a link to it for me?  If nobody has it, it is not a big deal.  I can make the changes on my own also.

----------


## adalal

just a quick question, is wacomcpl supposed to be run as root? because i ran it without, and my settings were deleted on reboot :S

----------


## Favux

Hi adalal,

No, not as root.  You have to set up the script it generates, .xinitrc, to run at start.  See "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet or Tablet PC" in this HOW TO.

----------


## firestrife2382

> Snipped Out Long Instruction


your scripts worked beauifully, while orginal post never did worked for me. Once again thank for your amazing script!

Touchsmart TX2 1032cm user here.

----------


## armandhr

> I have created new patches for the 32-bit and 64-bit on 2.6.31-16-generic.  This set will try to include the Win7 firmware so that it will work with the Wacom driver.  This is most likely a temporary solution because it appears that Stephane Chatty and Rafi Rubin might have a solution for the multi-touch.  The pre-build kernel modules are attached.  If you want to build it yourself or just want to see the patch code, you can check out this link.
> 
> I tested this out with the 0.8.4-1 version that came with Karmic and patched it with the usual ntrig-patch for the wacom driver.
> 
> I did try out the wacom two-finger gestures that are in the 0.8.5-X development version and found that the Win7 firmware does not work that well with it.  The single finger touch in the new firmware is does not stay in one spot when you have the finger touching the screen.  It moves a few pixels left/right/up/down constantly.  So when you try to use the two-fingers, it tends to try to zoom instead of scroll.
> 
> Please let me know if this new version works or not for you.  Favux, this patch is different than what xopher_mc provided in post 340.
> 
> Links:
> ...


Ayuthia, you are amazing.  This worked perfectly for me to get both the touchscreen and stylus working, running 64-bit Kubuntu 9.10 on a tx2z-1000CTO with Win7 firmware (Ntrig 2.184), using the patched linuxwacom 0.8.4-4.  I also have (auto)rotation working just fine.

However, I do have one slight problem: ever since this update, my laptop does not shut down properly.  It goes to a black screen and stops receiving keyboard input (i.e., even "caps lock" doesn't activate the keyboard LED), and I have to do a hard reset.  On the other hand, restarting works fine.  Unloading the hid-ntrig.ko module does not help, but the problem does go away if I restore to my earlier xorg.conf, so I have attached my current (troublesome) xorg.conf as a reference.

I'd appreciate any help anyone could give.

----------


## Favux

Hi armandhr,

Your current xorg.conf shows the ATI proprietary driver installed.  Is it installed in the old xorg.conf?  Or is it something you recently did?

If not did you do the ATI config command?


```
sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-str="DDX,EnableRandr12,TRUE"
```

By the way which Catalyst version?

----------


## armandhr

> Hi armandhr,
> 
> Your current xorg.conf shows the ATI proprietary driver installed.  Is it installed in the old xorg.conf?  Or is it something you recently did?


Thanks for the quick reply.  No, I had already had the FGLRX driver installed and it worked fine.  I should've been clearer about that; see the original xorg.conf file (the one which works with shutdown, but not with stylus/touchscreen) in the attachment below for comparison.




> If not did you do the ATI config command?
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-str="DDX,EnableRandr12,TRUE"
> ```
> 
> By the way which Catalyst version?


I tried that command, but it didn't help.  I'm not entirely sure about the Catalyst version (I just did a clean install of Karmic, so it should be fairly new, but I don't know what exactly was installed with the FGLRX driver); the Catalyst Control Center (screenshot attached) lists "2D Driver Version: 8.66.10", "Catalyst Control Center Version: 2.11", and "RandR Version: 1.2".

Thanks for your help.

----------


## Favux

Hi armandhr,

What happens with suspend & resume?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia, you are amazing.  This worked perfectly for me to get both the touchscreen and stylus working, running 64-bit Kubuntu 9.10 on a tx2z-1000CTO with Win7 firmware (Ntrig 2.184), using the patched linuxwacom 0.8.4-4.  I also have (auto)rotation working just fine.
> 
> However, I do have one slight problem: ever since this update, my laptop does not shut down properly.  It goes to a black screen and stops receiving keyboard input (i.e., even "caps lock" doesn't activate the keyboard LED), and I have to do a hard reset.  On the other hand, restarting works fine.  Unloading the hid-ntrig.ko module does not help, but the problem does go away if I restore to my earlier xorg.conf, so I have attached my current (troublesome) xorg.conf as a reference.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help anyone could give.


henry_k is reporting the same issue with 0.8.4-4 but he says that it seems to work fine with 0.8.5-7 so I am planning on testing both to see if I can duplicate the issue.  I am currently testing out my own temporary xorg driver that provides the two-finger scrolling for this firmware.  This version appears to be working but I have not coded anything for the wacomcpl replacement so some calibration features are still missing and it does not appear to work with erasers on the stylus because I don't have one and have not been able to code it properly yet.

If I am able to get it to work with 0.8.5-7, I will see if it still works with 0.8.5-8 and then report back with new options.

----------


## firestrife2382

Same here, having issue with shutdown. I didnt realized this when i put my carrying bag down and reach for the zipper... omg my bag is so hot, and I pulled out my laptop it's burning hot! way too hot to touch (cpu side) no kidding! I thought I had it shutdown properly, but it didn't. I had to let it cool off in few hours then try boot up my laptop and all is well, that was a close call.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Same here, having issue with shutdown. I didnt realized this when i put my carrying bag down and reach for the zipper... omg my bag is so hot, and I pulled out my laptop it's burning hot! way too hot to touch (cpu side) no kidding! I thought I had it shutdown properly, but it didn't. I had to let it cool off in few hours then try boot up my laptop and all is well, that was a close call.


If you want, you can try the 0.8.5-8 version from this post.  This is for the 64-bit only right now.  If you need the 32-bit version, let me know and I can try to post the patches for it a little earlier.  I currently have my 32-bit removed so that I can try out Google Android.

I tried out the 0.8.5-8 version and found that it does not have the patches in there for the N-Trig device.  Fortunately, there were only a couple of lines to update for the driver.  However, I did have to make some changes to the kernel so that it will work with the Win7 firmware.  I did not make any changes for the other firmware versions though.  If the driver does not work with it, let us know.

----------


## synace

is anyone working on the Lucid (10.4) driver w/ Xorg 7.5 and MPX support?

----------


## Ayuthia

> is anyone working on the Lucid (10.4) driver w/ Xorg 7.5 and MPX support?


I am now downloading the .iso for it to see if I can get it installed.  If it installs, I will start working on it.  From the stuff from ENAC, it looks like we need the evdev driver so I will try to convert the driver to fit.  If I read Stephane's e-mail correctly, it looks like there might be an update in January so if it comes, we can try to port it over.

----------


## synace

Yeah, it looks like the firmware will be updated in Jan '10 in response to the 'open letter'. I would have really liked them to have mentioned 'linux' at least once in that letter though  :Sad: 

for anyone who wants to follow along:

http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
http://www.redopc.com/hardware-softw...itouch-support
http://www.gottabemobile.com/forum/f...s.asp?TID=8424
http://www.n-trig.com/Content.aspx?Page=response

----------


## Ayuthia

With just the plain install of Lucid, it responded with one finger but the once the finger is on the screen, the "left-click" stays on until you press the stylus to the screen.  The stylus is only able to turn off the left-click right now.

I am going to look at the source to see how the device is reporting the data and look at evdev to see how it needs the data.

----------


## dyslexia

Ok so touch is working consistantly (instead of "sometimes") on my "unenlightened" TX2-1025dx.

What I did:

Used Ayudia's suggestion to change the 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file (btw should 10-tabletPCs.fdi be looked at too?)- fixed evdev, but hal/config still wanted to configure the device, in spite of the fact that it had been previously defined in the xorg.conf file.

i.e touch and stylus were being defined twice each, an invocation of wacomcpl displayed two sets of devices.

trial and error:  

*remove 10-ntrig.fdi... touch & stylus defined, but don't work, hal/config discovered 1b96 but didn't know what to do with it.
*replace 10-ntrig.fdi... remove definitions from xorg.conf, and stylus was defined, but touch came up with the "maxTouchX = 0" "maxTouchY=0" unloading wacom error... and X11 got confused, worked sometimes.

So I went into linuxwacom-0.8.4 and modified wcmUSB.c to force values "maxTouchX=9600;  maxTouchY=7200;" before it comes up with the error.

recompiled, installed... now it works, X isn't confused any more.

also had to remove diagnostic messages from hid-ntrig.c which were filling up /var/log/messages.



Works reliably now, doesn't confuse linux but now I'm left with one single little bug, that a really light touch doesn't trigger the X or Y coordinates (i.e. leaves them at zero), so the cursor goes to the top, side or corner.   I tried doing minor hacks to hid-ntrig.c to tell it to ignore events where x=0 or y=0, didn't work.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok so touch is working consistantly (instead of "sometimes") on my "unenlightened" TX2-1025dx.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> Used Ayudia's suggestion to change the 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file (btw should 10-tabletPCs.fdi be looked at too?)- fixed evdev, but hal/config still wanted to configure the device, in spite of the fact that it had been previously defined in the xorg.conf file.
> 
> i.e touch and stylus were being defined twice each, an invocation of wacomcpl displayed two sets of devices.
> 
> trial and error:  
> ...


Do you know which firmware you are using?  The only thing that I can think of right now is that when the finger is removed, the button release is sent, but no coordinates are sent with it.  If that is the case, you will need to look into wcmUSB.c in the linuxwacom source.  It might help to turn on the debug events for wacom so that you can see what the wacom driver is getting:


```
        Option      "DebugLevel" "12"
        Option      "CommonDBG" "12"
```

----------


## dyslexia

What I meant by "unenlightened" windows  7 not installed, thus firmware not messed with... Not sure I even want to consider installing windows 7 now, since it looks like I wouldn't be able to restore vista from backup, and my linux configuration/tablet would get messed up...

In hid-ntrig.c:

        case HID_DG_TIPPRESSURE:
            /*
             * when in single touch mode, this is the last
             * report received in a pen event. We want
             * to emit a normal (X, Y) position
             */

ok so by "pen event" we mean "touch event" as well?

so adding:

            if (!nd->coord.x[0] || !nd->coord.y[0]) return 0;

should keep hid-ntrig.c from sending touch evebts where x or y are zero?

----------


## dyslexia

Did it.  Didn't work (again) ... also tried putting 

            if (nd->coord.x[0] == 0 || nd->coord.y[0] == 0) return 0;

(wrote it out full, for good luck)

after:


case HID_DG_HEIGHT:

            /*
             * when in single touch mode, this is the last
             * report received in a finger event. We want
             * to emit a normal (X, Y) position
             */

no dice.

----------


## firestrife2382

> If you want, you can try the 0.8.5-8 version from this post.  This is for the 64-bit only right now.  If you need the 32-bit version, let me know and I can try to post the patches for it a little earlier.  I currently have my 32-bit removed so that I can try out Google Android.
> 
> I tried out the 0.8.5-8 version and found that it does not have the patches in there for the N-Trig device.  Fortunately, there were only a couple of lines to update for the driver.  However, I did have to make some changes to the kernel so that it will work with the Win7 firmware.  I did not make any changes for the other firmware versions though.  If the driver does not work with it, let us know.


Tried out your wacom 8.5 and shutdown issues is gone, but using your xorg.conf threw my cursor out of calibration (not sticking next to my finger or mouse) and your fdi killed touch screen ability I mean my finger or stylus cannot move my cursor at all. So I removed fdi, and reverted back to my orginal xorg.conf and all is well along withy our 8.5, although I still cannot rotate, but I don't think it's related to this because it had been like this since very beginning even with 8.4.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Tried out your wacom 8.5 and shutdown issues is gone, but using your xorg.conf threw my cursor out of calibration (not sticking next to my finger or mouse) and your fdi killed touch screen ability I mean my finger or stylus cannot move my cursor at all. So I removed fdi, and reverted back to my orginal xorg.conf and all is well along withy our 8.5, although I still cannot rotate, but I don't think it's related to this because it had been like this since very beginning even with 8.4.


Can you let me know which firmware you are using?  I am trying to figure out why some versions need the .fdi changes and others don't.  My guess is that it is how the newer firmware is configured but I have not had a chance to check it out.

----------


## firestrife2382

> Can you let me know which firmware you are using?  I am trying to figure out why some versions need the .fdi changes and others don't.  My guess is that it is how the newer firmware is configured but I have not had a chance to check it out.


I'm using windows 7 firmware

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm using windows 7 firmware


Thanks.  I guess I will leave the .fdi as a second step after the installation.  That way he/she can check to see if it works before applying the .fdi changes.

----------


## brettpim

Ayuthia,

do these lines from 



```
sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw3
```

reveal which firmware I am likely to have?

regards
brettpim





> One finger: 
> 
> 0007dc0: 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0000 035a  ...............Z
> 0007dd0: 2707 0000 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d  '...............
> 0007de0: 0701 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07  ................
> 0007df0: 0200 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0703  ................
> 0007e00: 0000 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d07 0400  ................
> 0007e10: 0000 0000 fa00 9600 000b 000d 0705 0000  ................
> 0007e20: 0000 00fa 0096 0000 0b00 0d00 0003 5b27  ..............['
> ...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia,
> 
> do these lines from 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw3
> ```
> ...


From this information, it looks like you have the Windows 7 firmware because the system recognizes two fingers and reports them the in the ten-finger format.

----------


## brettpim

> From this information, it looks like you have the Windows 7 firmware because the system recognizes two fingers and reports them the in the ten-finger format.


Just to confirm, this means that I cannot set up two finger scrolling?

thanks
brettpim

----------


## Ayuthia

> Just to confirm, this means that I cannot set up two finger scrolling?
> 
> thanks
> brettpim


Right now with the Wacom driver, the N-Trig devices do not have two-finger scrolling.  You can try this link to see if two finger scrolling works for you.  If I recall correctly, I created that driver based on the Win7 firmware.  I know that it works with mine, but it has not been tested with other HP laptops.

----------


## russian460

hey popping in for a quick question, has anyone gotten the touchscreen working properly on the tx2z-1300?
thanks

----------


## synace

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ntrig-on-linux/

Petition for N-trig to step up & support linux.

----------


## brettpim

Ayuthia,

My laptop just updated to kernel 2.6.31-17 and so I am in the position of repatching things just as I did with the -16 variant.  If I want to do all three of your fixes:

 - How to Get Two-finger Scroll with Karmic for N-Trig Devices

 - Installing linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 on Karmic for N-Trig Touchscreens

 - How to Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic

Does it matter what order I do them in?

Also in your last reply to me you said




> Right now with the Wacom driver, the N-Trig devices do not have two-finger scrolling. You can try this link to see if two finger scrolling works for you. If I recall correctly, I created that driver based on the Win7 firmware.


But on your page from that link, "How to Get Two-finger Scroll with Karmic for N-Trig Devices" you say 




> The following is a guide on how to get the two-finger scrolling for Karmic on N-Trig devices. It does require the 2.184 firmware from N-Trig or else the use of the Vista firmware. The Windows 7 RC firmware versions do not have multi-finger capability in Linux at this time.


You also said you think I have the the windows 7 firmware from the output of xxd that I posted because




> it looks like you have the Windows 7 firmware because the system recognizes two fingers and reports them the in the ten-finger format.


I am confused; does the windows 7 firmware support two fingers or not?  Will trying to set up two finger scrolling be a waste of my time.

Thanks for your time and replies.
brettpim

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia,
> 
> My laptop just updated to kernel 2.6.31-17 and so I am in the position of repatching things just as I did with the -16 variant.  If I want to do all three of your fixes:
> 
>  - How to Get Two-finger Scroll with Karmic for N-Trig Devices
> 
>  - Installing linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 on Karmic for N-Trig Touchscreens
> 
>  - How to Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic
> ...


The guide that I point to for the two-finger scrolling uses a different driver than the Wacom driver.  Because of this, it should work with the Vista and the Win7 firmware.  Like we discussed previously, your firmware should work with the firmware in that guide.  I would not use the linxuwacom.0.8.4-4 source if you are going to try the two-finger scrolling.  You should only need to use the two-finger guide if you want to use that driver.  If you want to stick with the Wacom driver, you can try the 0.8.4-4 version but you will only get one finger to work with it.

So in summary, you should only have to use one of the guides.  If you use all three, you might run into some confusion because there might be multiple drivers that have been built.  Any of them should work as long as you use the newest kernel module patches that I provided.  The newest kernel module patches are built to translate the data that is coming from the 2.184 firmware.

----------


## Lumenary

Howdy All Good Want-Working-n-trig-People...



Sorry for being away so long; I've been working a lot of overtime over the winter holidays, because that's the only time I can kick enough people off the network to get real server work done!   :Capital Razz: 


I just wanted to let you know I'm still around and will try to get caught-up as soon as possible; I should be able to return to "test-mode" by tomorrow afternoon/evening.


In the meantime, I'll check to see if the "auto-compile-and-install" scripts I posted to the thread at Post #406 are still valid, and update them if necessary.



Glad to Be Back,

Lumenary
.

----------


## Ubuntiac

So, any clues how much of this applies to Lucid? I know that Lucid already has the 2.6.32 kernel, so presumably the patching is no longer required. Would I be right in guessing it's just a case of adding an appropriate .fdi and a xorg.conf entry?

For the record I'm on a Dell lattitude XT with Kubuntu AMD64

----------


## Ayuthia

> So, any clues how much of this applies to Lucid? I know that Lucid already has the 2.6.32 kernel, so presumably the patching is no longer required. Would I be right in guessing it's just a case of adding an appropriate .fdi and a xorg.conf entry?
> 
> For the record I'm on a Dell lattitude XT with Kubuntu AMD64


From what I have seen in Ubuntu for Lucid, they are not using Hal so the .fdi entries are no longer there and udev rules are being used instead.  The other thing is that it seems that the evdev driver appears to work with the N-Trig device but a slight kernel change is needed.

I have not tested the Wacom driver in Lucid yet.  My current goal is to see if I can get the multitouch portion working with the evdev driver so that it will work like the ENAC demo that is on YouTube.  The other option is to go with the Wacom driver, but it will most likely stay as a single touch at this point.  We will most likely be using xorg.conf if we go with the Wacom driver but I am not for sure if udev rules are going to be needed.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> My current goal is to see if I can get the multitouch portion working with the evdev driver so that it will work like the ENAC demo that is on YouTube.


That's my goal, too.  :Smile:  I may not know much about these things, but if you create a Lucid version of your guide at http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=77 or similar (multi touch) I'll happily help with testing / bug triaging etc. I'm on a Lattitude XT with Kubuntu Lucid AMD64.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> In the meantime, I'll check to see if the "auto-compile-and-install" scripts I posted to the thread at Post #406 are still valid, and update them if necessary.


Awesome, thanks Lumenary! Looking forward to trying these on Kubuntu Lucid!





> Glad to Be Back


Glad to have you back!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kalibur

Lumenary I love you dude for your scripts its a possitive trait I wish we could all have.

Works like a charm all I have to do is configure it because the pointer is accelarating faster than much touch so it goes off target the further i drag my finger also only one button on the stylus is responding.  I have a Dell XT which has multitouch in vista.  My xorg.conf is blank because I dont know what to put there.

Off topic issue

The graphics are have lines in moovida media center and they make static pauses or dont show panels when advanced effects are enable on ubuntu remix cluster desktop.  Anyone know how to cure this?

Thanks

----------


## sergey1369

Ayuthia's driver works great, but which apps support multitouch?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia's driver works great, but which apps support multitouch?


Thanks for trying it out!

Right now, that driver will use two fingers as scrolling up, down, left, and right.  But as far as I know, there are no apps out there yet that support multitouch.  I have been looking at the evdev driver in Lucid to see if we can get each finger to report as a separate pointer but I have not found much time lately.  If that does work, you can use each finger in GIMP, but I am not for sure about how easy it will be to change brush color and sizes for each finger.

Did you have any thoughts on what multitouch feature that you would like to see?

----------


## Ubuntiac

KDE SC 4.4 supports multitouch. You can see it used in a number of the widgets on Kubuntu such as the blackboard widget (multi finger drawing), the web browser widget (two finger scroll etc) and all the other widgets for things like scaling, rotation and moving.

Take a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDadhfHzoLY

----------


## Nimless

Is that Kde on Windows?

----------


## Ubuntiac

No. From the look of it, it's on OpenSuse Linux. That green wallpaper with the circles is the OpenSuse wallpaper, and almost all KDE development happens on Linux.

----------


## Nimless

> No. From the look of it, it's on OpenSuse Linux. That green wallpaper with the circles is the OpenSuse wallpaper, and almost all KDE development happens on Linux.


I don't think it's possible that we have multitouch in linux at least not with a firmware/driver combination that i'm aware of.

The multitouch support in QT i think is indipendent from the firmware/driver section, it just shows what can be achieved with QT developing and a multitouch hardware properly configured, unfortunately so far on Linux there is no multitouch driver or firmware supports for N-trig.

See this video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b749KvoX3w4

It's KDE on windows and uses N-trig official driver i guess...

----------


## Ubuntiac

Take a look at:
http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html

(also showing KDE)

----------


## Nimless

> Take a look at:
> http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
> 
> (also showing KDE)


Yes i know them, I've even talked to them about trying to get some "multitouch" working with my XT, but it didn't work...I think they are using a Stantum tablet in that video...

----------


## xopher_mc

incase anyone wants it I have attached the hid-ntrig.ko for the 64bit 2.6.31-17-generic using the Win 7RC firmware. 

sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/

----------


## sergey1369

> Thanks for trying it out!
> 
> Right now, that driver will use two fingers as scrolling up, down, left, and right.  But as far as I know, there are no apps out there yet that support multitouch.  I have been looking at the evdev driver in Luh ticid to see if we can get each finger to report as a separate pointer but I have not found mucme lately.  If that does work, you can use each finger in GIMP, but I am not for sure about how easy it will be to change brush color and sizes for each finger.
> 
> Did you have any thoughts on what multitouch feature that you would like to see?


Yes, it works! Thanks!  :Smile: 

Wishes for new features.
1) Personally I'd prefer reverse behavior for two finger gestures - use one finger for scrolling and two finger for text selection. So I put first finger somewhere on screen and make selection with second. 

2) One more enhancement to pen's button behavior. Now it sends "click" immediatly on button push. It's not ideal for me. I'd prefer to use pen's button as modifier. So on press it does nothing, but send's middle button click on pen down. (It's needed for text editor copy-paste operations. I need paste exactly in pointed position, not where I pressed button.)

----------


## Ayuthia

While I was looking up how to set up subdevices for MPX, I found this page.  He was able to get the multitouch to work with the 2.59 firmware in Linux.  I am not for sure about how stable it is yet, but I have been able to confirm that it does work with more than one finger and it does seem to be able to be able to see five fingers with it.  I am still testing it out, but the patches are all on that page.

I am currently testing it in Lucid and it did crash when I had set it to five fingers and then tried to shut it off because the system was slowing down.

EDIT: You might not want to try it just yet.  I think that it might stop your touchscreen from working...
EDIT2: I was able to recover, but it was not too much fun.

----------


## Nimless

> While I was looking up how to set up subdevices for MPX, I found this page.  He was able to get the multitouch to work with the 2.59 firmware in Linux.  I am not for sure about how stable it is yet, but I have been able to confirm that it does work with more than one finger and it does seem to be able to be able to see five fingers with it.  I am still testing it out, but the patches are all on that page.
> 
> I am currently testing it in Lucid and it did crash when I had set it to five fingers and then tried to shut it off because the system was slowing down.
> 
> EDIT: You might not want to try it just yet.  I think that it might stop your touchscreen from working...
> EDIT2: I was able to recover, but it was not too much fun.


Impressive...keep us updated  :Smile:

----------


## Ubuntiac

> I have been able to confirm that it does work with more than one finger and it does seem to be able to be able to see five fingers with it.


Hail to the King, baby.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ayuthia

After recovering from the crash, I have reinstalled the 2.59 firmware and started to test it again without the MPX (Multi Point X).  I have found that it does produce the multitouch information that we need.  The default setting that Carlos Garnacho has set in the kernel module (hid-ntrig) produces multi-finger touch but it turns of the stylus.  However, he does have the code value provided so that you can change it to pen, auto, or dual.  

At this point, I am testing the changes with the value set at auto.  The main issue that I am encountering is a periodic jumping cursor.  It seems to appear when you don't want it to come.  My guess is that it becomes more jumpy when more CPU cycles are being used but I have not confirmed it yet.  The other issue that comes with the jumping cursor and the KDE login screen.  The login screen will restart if the cursor is jumping around so you have to wait until the CPU slows down.  The other issue is that the kernel module will not always activate because it is not able to set the touchscreen to multitouch.  That can be solved with a reboot or a possible reloading of the hid-ntrig module.

My current code changes is to create another driver for now to work with the new multitouch data.  No surprises here, but the information that is sent from the hardware device using this firmware is different than all the other versions.  I am updating the kernel module so that it will produce the touch/stylus clicks.  My goal is to get a working driver that will be able to use gestures without using MPX.

----------


## Nimless

> After recovering from the crash, I have reinstalled the 2.59 firmware and started to test it again without the MPX (Multi Point X).  I have found that it does produce the multitouch information that we need.  The default setting that Carlos Garnacho has set in the kernel module (hid-ntrig) produces multi-finger touch but it turns of the stylus.  However, he does have the code value provided so that you can change it to pen, auto, or dual.  
> 
> At this point, I am testing the changes with the value set at auto.  The main issue that I am encountering is a periodic jumping cursor.  It seems to appear when you don't want it to come.  My guess is that it becomes more jumpy when more CPU cycles are being used but I have not confirmed it yet.  The other issue that comes with the jumping cursor and the KDE login screen.  The login screen will restart if the cursor is jumping around so you have to wait until the CPU slows down.  The other issue is that the kernel module will not always activate because it is not able to set the touchscreen to multitouch.  That can be solved with a reboot or a possible reloading of the hid-ntrig module.
> 
> My current code changes is to create another driver for now to work with the new multitouch data.  No surprises here, but the information that is sent from the hardware device using this firmware is different than all the other versions.  I am updating the kernel module so that it will produce the touch/stylus clicks.  My goal is to get a working driver that will be able to use gestures without using MPX.


Why you want to make a driver without MPX? Isn't MPX the default in Lucid lynx ?
Xorg MPX from what I've understood allows true multitouch with several fingers on screen , thus allowing pinch zooming, and probably better gestures...or not?
What firmware is 2.59? the one customized for the touchsmart tx2?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Why you want to make a driver without MPX? Isn't MPX the default in Lucid lynx ?
> Xorg MPX from what I've understood allows true multitouch with several fingers on screen , thus allowing pinch zooming, and probably better gestures...or not?
> What firmware is 2.59? the one customized for the touchsmart tx2?


It is not that I want to make one without MPX.  I just want to get the driver created and a little stable before I add MPX to it.  I am still trying to get MPX to work with the N-trig device without it crashing badly.

The 2.59 version was the one that N-trig supplied for the Win7 Release Candidate (If I recall correctly, it was from their site and not Dell/HP).  I was thinking that it was for both Dell and HP, but I could be wrong about it.

----------


## Nimless

> It is not that I want to make one without MPX.  I just want to get the driver created and a little stable before I add MPX to it.  I am still trying to get MPX to work with the N-trig device without it crashing badly.
> 
> The 2.59 version was the one that N-trig supplied for the Win7 Release Candidate (If I recall correctly, it was from their site and not Dell/HP).  I was thinking that it was for both Dell and HP, but I could be wrong about it.


Yes, i just checked this link http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/ntrig.html, and it's the same.

Didn't N-Trig released a Windows 7 firmware in october( not the RC but the Windows 7 "official" one  )?

Is that different?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yes, i just checked this link http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/ntrig.html, and it's the same.
> 
> Didn't N-Trig released a Windows 7 firmware in october( not the RC but the Windows 7 "official" one  )?
> 
> Is that different?


The one in October is the two-finger touch version that reports as multitouch in Linux.  I am not for sure about what it reports with Dell's version.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> After recovering from the crash, I have reinstalled the 2.59 firmware and started to test it again without the MPX (Multi Point X).  I have found that it does produce the multitouch information that we need.  The default setting that Carlos Garnacho has set in the kernel module (hid-ntrig) produces multi-finger touch but it turns of the stylus.  However, he does have the code value provided so that you can change it to pen, auto, or dual.  
> 
> At this point, I am testing the changes with the value set at auto.  The main issue that I am encountering is a periodic jumping cursor.  It seems to appear when you don't want it to come.  My guess is that it becomes more jumpy when more CPU cycles are being used but I have not confirmed it yet.  The other issue that comes with the jumping cursor and the KDE login screen.  The login screen will restart if the cursor is jumping around so you have to wait until the CPU slows down.  The other issue is that the kernel module will not always activate because it is not able to set the touchscreen to multitouch.  That can be solved with a reboot or a possible reloading of the hid-ntrig module.
> 
> My current code changes is to create another driver for now to work with the new multitouch data.  No surprises here, but the information that is sent from the hardware device using this firmware is different than all the other versions.  I am updating the kernel module so that it will produce the touch/stylus clicks.  My goal is to get a working driver that will be able to use gestures without using MPX.


Ayuthia. You are my personal hero. May I grovel at your feet? Please?  :Very Happy:

----------


## swissmade

Hi,

I have a Dell latitude XT2 with Karmic 64 kernel 2.6.31-17 (and the Win7 firmare).
I tried to follow your step in the first post but there is so much information I don't know if I did all right.  :Confused: 
What I did by now:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
sudo cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/wacom/builds/linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-prepatch.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-prepatch.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-prepatch
make clean
make distclean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.27/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

then remplacing the content of the /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi file with:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!-- Wacom:  tablets, tablet pc's, and touch screen laptops -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- for all Wacom USB tablets -->
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
        <!-- for HP dv3-2250 multi-touch laptop -->
        <match key="info.udi" contains="e2">
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- for most Wacom USB tablets with touch -->
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <!-- for Bamboo Pen & Touch tablets -->
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- for Wacom Serial tablets -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf;FUJ02e5;FUJ02e7">
	<append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
	<merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
	<!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009;WACf010;WACf008A;WACf00B;WACf00C;WACf00D;WACf00E;FUJ02e7">
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
	</match>
        <!-- Serial tablets that operate at higher baud rate -->
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008">
          <merge key="input.x11_options.BaudRate" type="string">38400</merge>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Wacom names "parser" -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.udi" contains_not="subdev_0">
    <match key="info.udi" contains_not="subdev_1">
    <match key="info.udi" contains_not="subdev_2">
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="stylus">
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
      </match>
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="cursor">
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">cursor</merge>
      </match>
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">pad</merge>
      </match>
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Then with the hid-ntrig.ko downloaded at post 467
I did:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hid
sudo depmod -a
```

After rebooting I can see that the cursor is mooving with my finger or the stylus but to quick and I can't click.
What should I do know? Is it something to do with the xorg.conf?

Thank you

----------


## Favux

Hi swissmade,

It looks like you did step 1b) correctly and have linuxwacom patched for n-trig.  The .fdi is not needed, and it would probably be best to remove it.

Step 1a) is probably right.  It depends a little on how Ayuthia feels about v.6 of his hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch is with Win7 firmware.

It sounds like you're getting something through on the hid-ntrig.ko.  Unless Synaptic or evdev has picked up your digitizer.

Maybe you haven't installed the xorg.conf yet?  Be sure to back up your xorg.conf if it's there.  I'm not 100% sure of the Win7 firmware pci usb by-path line for the XT2.  In 3) I guessed at it, but I don't think a XT2 has said that wasn't correct, yet anyway.  So you need to be ready for X breaking and restoring the back up at the command line.  Or if you don't have one, removing it.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi swissmade,
> 
> It looks like you did step 1b) correctly and have linuxwacom patched for n-trig.  The .fdi is not needed, and it would probably be best to remove it.
> 
> Step 1a) is probably right.  It depends a little on how Ayuthia feels about v.6 of his hid-ntrig.c-confidence.patch is with Win7 firmware.
> 
> It sounds like you're getting something through on the hid-ntrig.ko.  Unless Synaptic or evdev has picked up your digitizer.
> 
> Maybe you haven't installed the xorg.conf yet?  Be sure to back up your xorg.conf if it's there.  I'm not 100% sure of the Win7 firmware pci usb by-path line for the XT2.  In 3) I guessed at it, but I don't think a XT2 has said that wasn't correct, yet anyway.  So you need to be ready for X breaking and restoring the back up at the command line.  Or if you don't have one, removing it.


I can't remember, but I was thinking that the stylus should work because the data that is sent is the same as the one in the current patches.  However, the touch portion will need the newer changes that Favux pointed out.  However, those changes have not been tested with a Dell laptop as far as I know but it seems to work fine with the HP laptops.  You might try it out and see if it works.

----------


## MistaED

Hi all,

The tutorials are great! Thank you very much.

I was wondering however, has anyone solved the issue where the stylus "jumps" to the top-left of the screen from time to time? It is _very_ annoying when using either gimp or wine+photoshop having to constantly going undo for whenever it happens!  :Sad: 

My current config is Karmic 64-bit and I am quite sure I followed the solutions (patched the kernel driver and patched the wacom pack) and I am using the vista firmware. I disabled touch because I never got it to work but I don't really care for that as much as just regular stylus drawing.

Thanks all!

----------


## rafiyr

Hello, just a few comments.

The problem with jumping to 0,0 should have been cleared up by the more recent versions of hid-ntrig.c.


Three versions of the firmware enable actual multitouch in the hardware.  The oldest of those didn't support the pen and I don't remember if it had any other issues.

The second was supposed to be mt in win7 and single touch in vista.  It required some initialization to enable the mt, and we never got around to making that work.

The most recent seems to support 3 or 4 fingers and the pen and doesn't require special initialization.  That's the firmware I'm currently using (4.5.2.3.5).  Though I wouldn't recommend updating the firmware just yet (it will not work smoothly with current versions of the driver).

At this point I have a new version of the driver which works well for me with the new firmware.  There's still a bit more work left to get it working smoothly with the older
firmware and userspace drivers.  Once that's done I will post the new version.

A minor warning, I currently plan to separate dev nodes for the pen and touch sensors.  So configurations will need to be updated.  While the current firmware doesn't seem to permit simultaneous events from both sensors, this change will improve behavior from older firmwares and clean up a few oddities.


Also, I've posted an updated patch for the upstream xf86-input-wacom.
http://www.ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-...10_02_03.patch
I have not tested that version of the driver with the older firmware and kernel drivers.  Feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## Ayuthia

Welcome back!  I just wanted to add some comments/questions to your post.



> The second was supposed to be mt in win7 and single touch in vista.  It required some initialization to enable the mt, and we never got around to making that work.


Carlos Garnacho was able to find the code that enabled the multitouch portion for that firmware (I believe that is the 2.59 firmware that was provided in the Win7 RC version).  I tried it out, but I am having some major issues where the cursor will jump around at random points on the screen at any given point.




> The most recent seems to support 3 or 4 fingers and the pen and doesn't require special initialization.  That's the firmware I'm currently using (4.5.2.3.5).  Though I wouldn't recommend updating the firmware just yet (it will not work smoothly with current versions of the driver).


Do you know if this comes from the 2.172 package?  The HP version is at 2.184 and is using 4.5.31.8.5.  This version only provides two fingers and does not require any special initialization.  Is the touch jittery when one finger is on the screen and not moving (it does not stay at one point, but shifts around by a few pixels in any direction)?

At this point in Lucid Lynx, they are currently using the Wacom driver (a couple of weeks ago it was evdev) and it works fine for single touch for the older firmware.  However, Benjamin Tissoires and Carlos Garnacho have made modifications to the evdev driver so that it can work with the N-Trig firmware using multitouch through MPX.  I have not tried it in Gnome yet, but the multitouch does not quite work yet in KDE4.4--at least I have not been able to get the gestures to work yet (I think it is because of button-click issues).  Anyway, the main differences between the two drivers (evdev and Wacom) is the button-click event. The evdev driver does not respond to the clicks using the current firmware unless you are using multitouch.  I just wanted to point that you to you before you release the source in case you want to change direction and try using the evdev driver instead.

Regardless of your choice, I am looking forward to seeing your changes.

----------


## crazytrain65

ok so i got to step 3. my touch and pen input works, but is extremely uncalibrated and you cant select anything. I'm confused as to what to do for step 3. the patch says its for jaunty, im running karmin (9.1) and either way i dunno what exactly to do. can somebody please point me in the right direction!?

----------


## rafiyr

I've posted my new version of the driver: http://ofb.net/~rafi/latitude_xt.html#Touchscreen

After loading the new driver you see event devices with the names "N-Trig Pen", "N-Trig MultiTouch", and "N-Trig Touchscreen".  Though I'm not sure what you'll see with firmwares older than 4.3.*

You will need to adjust your xorg.conf, I think.  Though I think in the long run someone should get the auto configuration stuff working with that.


I'm using the 2.172 package on a latitude xt and tested 2.59 on a coworker's xt2.

I've tested with the modified mt evdev driver and with a fresh (patched) wacom driver.  Seems to work well on both for me.

There are a few parameters which should eventually be moved to module options and sys nodes, but for now require recompilation (they are set in the probe function).

touch_suppress lets you specify how many events will be read before it starts sending them out.  This deals with some quirky behavior where my screen sends of random points once in a while when its just sitting there.  The higher you set that, the less likely you will see the cursor jump randomly when its bored.  I rarely see more than a single point, so 1 is working fine for me.  On the 2.59 xt2, we didn't see any of this, so no suppression is needed.  The lower the value the more responsive it will be for single taps (think on screen keyboard).  I find that a quick tap is generally more than 2 events, but when I hard, I can get it to generate just a single point, though not by tapping the screen in anyway that I would find useful during normal operation.  So again, 1 seems to work well for me.

touch_end_slack: how many groups of empty mt events to ignore before considering the screen inactive.  I was getting mostly single empty groups in the middle of long activities which would then reset tracking (and lift and press buttons).  My screen seems to send 7 or 8 empty groups when I actually lift my fingers, so I left the default slack at 4.



If you try this out, please post your firmware version if you have it available with any comments.  I look forward to some feedback.

Oh, I also posted a user land C program to watch the multitouch coordinates as you drag your fingers around the screen.  I've been focusing on the kernel side of things and haven't yet actually figured out what to do with the mt capability now that its working (though it is nice to have 3 buttons from finger taps).

----------


## Nimless

> I've posted my new version of the driver: http://ofb.net/~rafi/latitude_xt.html#Touchscreen
> 
> After loading the new driver you see event devices with the names "N-Trig Pen", "N-Trig MultiTouch", and "N-Trig Touchscreen".  Though I'm not sure what you'll see with firmwares older than 4.3.*
> 
> You will need to adjust your xorg.conf, I think.  Though I think in the long run someone should get the auto configuration stuff working with that.
> 
> 
> I'm using the 2.172 package on a latitude xt and tested 2.59 on a coworker's xt2.
> 
> ...


Awesome Rafi  :Smile: 

Going to try with Vista firmware later today, will let you know but I don't think multitouch is going to work , I think it supports only gestures with my firmware.I might update to Windows 7 one if it doesn't work.
For multitouch applications you might look into kde 4.4, it should have qt 4.6 libraries that have native multitouch;see the videos posted by Ubuntiac.

----------


## Ayuthia

I tested the new kernel module with the 4.5.31.8.5 (2.184A bundle) firmware and it works with the stylus and touch using the 0.8.5-9 linuxwacom driver.  I used the .fdi file instead of xorg.conf just for fun however it should work fine with xorg.conf with modifications to the Option Device line since the stylus and touch have different events.  My 10-linuxwacom.fdi file looks like:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig MultiTouch">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

For those who are using the ntrig driver that I created that has the two-finger scrolling, the new kernel module does not work with the pen and I have not tested the scrolling yet.  EDIT:  The two-finger scrolling does still work.  So if you want to still used the two-finger scrolling and still need the pen, you can use the following setup (you will need to comment/remove the preprobe files if you were using them):


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig MultiTouch">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">ntrig</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## Nphyx

FYI, the new version supplied by Rafiyr circa 2010/02/05 are working great on my tx2z w/ vista firmware on Karmic / kernel 2.6.31-19-generic. I was having some issues over the last few kernel releases with the stylus jumping whilst touch was disabled (mentioned above) as well as my switch+click rightclick disappearing. 

Not only are those problems gone but the new version has fairly reliable palm checking when using the stylus with touch enabled. I haven't tested any multitouch features yet, but I'm happy to have a usable level of functionality back. Thanks a ton for your hard work, rafiyr  :Smile: 

If anyone is looking for it / can't be bothered to compile I've supplied a compiled version of the driver for x86_64 here:

http://www.justenrobertson.com/proje...-x86_64.tar.gz

Note I did *not* have to apply the linuxwacom patch suppled by rafiyr to get this working, others' results may vary. Also note you need to update your xorg.conf or use the fdi file as described above as the input devices have changed (for me, they were event10 for stylus & event11 for touch).

----------


## Nphyx

Quick note: I do *not* get the multitouch event in lsinput (I get two each of "N-Trig Pen" & "N-Trig Touchscreen" and use the first of each in xorg.conf). No apparent multitouch support either. Again, with Vista / original factory firmware as of Jan 2009. 

This may be due to my failure to patch/install correct version of linuxwacom, you tell me  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi,

Would anyone be willing to update the kernel deb.s for Jaunty?  I believe the current kernel is 2.6.28-18-generic.

It would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## fa225909

Hello again everyone ....

I have a new problem with my tx2 : I had to reinstall ubuntu completely after a HD crash, so I reinstalled it and I got again the touch and pen to work partially, so I did again everything I did last time, but whis time it doesn't seems to work this time ....

I think il's because I used a different how-to : http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=66

Can someone help me please ? thank you.

Here's my xorg.conf :


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Default Device"
    Driver    "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "touch"
    Driver      "ntrig"
    Option      "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option      "Type" "touch"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
    Option      "MaxX" "9600"
    Option      "MaxY" "7200"
    Option      "ResX" "1280"
    Option      "ResY" "800"
    Option      "Touch" "on"
    Option      "USB" "on"
    Option      "TopX" "0"
    Option      "TopY" "0"
    Option      "BottomX" "9600"
    Option      "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "stylus"
    Driver      "ntrig"
    Option      "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option      "Type" "stylus"
    Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
    Option      "MaxX" "9600"
    Option      "MaxY" "7200"
    Option      "ResX" "1280"
    Option      "ResY" "800"
    Option      "Button2" "3"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier      "Layout0"
Screen         "Default Screen"
InputDevice    "stylus"    
InputDevice    "touch"    

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection
```

And just in case :



```
fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls /dev/input/by-path/pci*
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse
/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hello again everyone ....
> 
> I have a new problem with my tx2 : I had to reinstall ubuntu completely after a HD crash, so I reinstalled it and I got again the touch and pen to work partially, so I did again everything I did last time, but whis time it doesn't seems to work this time ....
> 
> I think il's because I used a different how-to : http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=66
> 
> Can someone help me please ? thank you.
> 
> Here's my xorg.conf :
> ...


From what I can tell, you have two definitions for touch and stylus (wacom and ntrig).  You should try just one at a time.  The other part is that you have the ntrig driver using pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse and wacom is using pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse.  One of them is pointing to the wrong event.  If you were using the wacom driver previously and want to use the ntrig, you will need to comment out the wacom entry and change the ntrig Device to pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse.  

This assumes that you are using Vista.

----------


## fa225909

Hello,

No I don't use vista, do you mean my firmware ? if so yes, I have the vista firmware.

Actually it's a recent install, and I have the same problem even with a blank xorg.conf...

----------


## fa225909

my new xorg.conf :


```

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Default Device"
    Driver    "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection
```

----------


## Favux

Hi fa225909,

You've duplicated your "ServerLayout":


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection
```

Try removing one of them so it looks like this:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection
```

----------


## fa225909

Hello Favux,

thank you, but that changes nothing, the touch & pen still doesn't work properly ....

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hello Favux,
> 
> thank you, but that changes nothing, the touch & pen still doesn't work properly ....


Can you describe what you mean by them not working properly?  Also, can you attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us see what is happening.

----------


## Nphyx

Hey guys, some notes and curiosities here. First one is this:
My tx2z has a removable optical drive. I pull it out when I'm not using it. The trouble is this rearranges the event numbers in /dev/input, which invalidates xorg.conf when using /dev/input/eventXX to identify items. Took me a little while to figure out that was what happened, so just a heads up in case anyone else comes across it.

Second one, I have two entries in lsinput each for touch and stylus. Check it out:



```
/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC
```

I'm not sure what that means (if anything), I only started using lsinput after the last update. One thing I can tell you is that using the second set in xorg.conf results in touch not working at all and the stylus working but being scaled incorrectly (as if ignoring the BottomX & BottomY entries).

Last but not least, xsetwacom rotation no longer works. It does change the mapping but in apparently nonsensical ways. Sometimes they are upside down, sometimes shifted left or right, and always scaled improperly.

This is all using Rafi's latest patched drivers, compiled for x86_64, on Karmic. Of possible interest, I have updated to KDE 4.4.

----------


## fa225909

> Can you describe what you mean by them not working properly?  Also, can you attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us see what is happening.


 Okay, so the problem is that touch and pen seems to be "uncalibrated" : when I move my finger or the pen, the cursor doesn't follow it (it moves faster than my finger), also, the click (right or left) aren't working, actually, I tough I had the same problem that the first time : post               #*247*

/var/log/Xorg.0.log :


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux fa225909 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=b5d712a0-b080-485d-b0d1-c81232053068 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:19:56PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 10 00:54:05 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "ntrig"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//ntrig_drv.so
(II) Module ntrig: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 0.0.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
plug
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x154c930
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) fglrx(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) fglrx(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) fglrx(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) fglrx(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fa7c97d4000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-14-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
pre-init start
AllocateInput
identifier: stylus
Adding to event
Passed event
eventX: 0
(II) stylus: Using device /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse.
(**) stylus: always reports core events
Type: stylus
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) MaxX set to 9600
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) MaxY set to 7200
(**) Option "ResX" "1280"
(**) ResX set to 1280
(**) Option "ResY" "800"
(**) ResY set to 800
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus button set to 3
Closed Device from init.
Flags: 79 Length: 6 Name stylus
Preinit complete.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: stylus)
(II) 0: Control code
device: 27279808
maxX: 9600, maxY: 7200, resX: 1280, resY: 800
(**) stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) stylus: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) stylus: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) stylus: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) stylus: Init
(II) 1: Control code
device: 27279808
(II) stylus: On.
pre-init start
AllocateInput
identifier: touch
Adding to event
Passed event
eventX: 0
(II) touch: Using device /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse.
(**) touch: always reports core events
Type: touch
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) touch: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) MaxX set to 9600
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) MaxY set to 7200
(**) Option "ResX" "1280"
(**) ResX set to 1280
(**) Option "ResY" "800"
(**) ResY set to 800
Closed Device from init.
Flags: 79 Length: 5 Name touch
Preinit complete.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: touch)
(II) 0: Control code
device: 27488768
maxX: 9600, maxY: 7200, resX: 1280, resY: 800
(**) touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) touch: Init
(II) 1: Control code
device: 27488768
(II) touch: On.
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(WW) HID 1b96:0001: unable to handle keycode 333
(WW) HID 1b96:0001: unable to handle keycode 331
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Okay, so the problem is that touch and pen seems to be "uncalibrated" : when I move my finger or the pen, the cursor doesn't follow it (it moves faster than my finger), also, the click (right or left) aren't working, actually, I tough I had the same problem that the first time : post               #*247*
> 
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
> (**) |-->Input Device "touch"
> ...


I copied over the relevant parts of your Xorg.0.log.  What is happening is that you are using the ntrig driver (the touch and stylus entries)through xorg.conf and it looks like the Synaptics driver is also capturing (the HID 1b96:0001 entries) the device.  My driver does not block other devices because I like to see the /dev/input/eventX entries instead of keeping them hidden.

To fix this, we need to add more information for the Synaptics .fdi file.  Please create the following file:


```
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

and copy in the following information:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->
        <!-- EXAMPLES:
        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime
    <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

    Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap
    <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    If on, circular scrolling is used
    <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

    For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page
        -->
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

If you still have problems, please post your updated /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

----------


## fa225909

Hi

No sorry but it doesn't work, here's my new log :



```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux fa225909 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=b5d712a0-b080-485d-b0d1-c81232053068 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:19:56PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 10 20:49:53 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "ntrig"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//ntrig_drv.so
(II) Module ntrig: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 0.0.0.1, module version = 0.1.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
plug
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2196930
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) fglrx(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) fglrx(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) fglrx(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) fglrx(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f9dfcafc000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-14-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
pre-init start
AllocateInput
identifier: stylus
Adding to event
Passed event
eventX: 0
(II) stylus: Using device /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse.
(**) stylus: always reports core events
Type: stylus
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) MaxX set to 9600
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) MaxY set to 7200
(**) Option "ResX" "1280"
(**) ResX set to 1280
(**) Option "ResY" "800"
(**) ResY set to 800
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus button set to 3
Closed Device from init.
Flags: 79 Length: 6 Name stylus
Preinit complete.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: stylus)
(II) 0: Control code
device: 40165824
maxX: 9600, maxY: 7200, resX: 1280, resY: 800
(**) stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) stylus: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) stylus: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) stylus: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) stylus: Init
(II) 1: Control code
device: 40165824
(II) stylus: On.
pre-init start
AllocateInput
identifier: touch
Adding to event
Passed event
eventX: 0
(II) touch: Using device /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse.
(**) touch: always reports core events
Type: touch
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) touch: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) MaxX set to 9600
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) MaxY set to 7200
(**) Option "ResX" "1280"
(**) ResX set to 1280
(**) Option "ResY" "800"
(**) ResY set to 800
Closed Device from init.
Flags: 79 Length: 5 Name touch
Preinit complete.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: touch)
(II) 0: Control code
device: 40374784
maxX: 9600, maxY: 7200, resX: 1280, resY: 800
(**) touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) touch: Init
(II) 1: Control code
device: 40374784
(II) touch: On.
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "be"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(WW) HID 1b96:0001: unable to handle keycode 333
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi
> 
> No sorry but it doesn't work, here's my new log :


Can you do me a favor and create this script:


```
cd
gedit lshal.py
```

and insert the following lines:


```
#!/usr/bin/env python
from commands import getoutput

def contains(data):
    data = data.split("\n")
    found = 0
    for item in data:
        if item.startswith("  info.capabilities = {'input'"):
            found = 1
    return found

lshal_list = getoutput("lshal |grep 1b96|grep udi|grep -v info\.udi|cut -nb 7-")
lshal_list = lshal_list.split("\n")

for udi in lshal_list:
    lshal_data = getoutput("lshal -u " + udi)
    if contains(lshal_data):
        print lshal_data
```

Save the file and change the permissions so that it will execute:


```
sudo chmod 744 lshal.py
```

Run the script:


```
python lshal.py
```

It will produce a lshal listing for your N-trig device so that we can tell what device is trying capture the device.  Please post those results.

----------


## fa225909

Here's the results :



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8/event8'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Here's the results :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
>   info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
>   info.category = 'input'  (string)
>   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
> ...


Thank you.  The information above shows that the x11_driver is evdev.  That means that the .fdi rules for the evdev driver grabbed this device.  It is because there is a rule in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi has a rule in there for input.tablet (see the info.capabilities line in the above results and you will see the input.tablet).  To prevent this from happening, I use a preprobe rule for 10-x11-input.fdi to ignore input.tablets.  What you will need to do is create the following file:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe
sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/10osvendor
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
```

If you get any error messages for the first two sudo commands, it most likely because the directory is already there and that is ok.  Now, that the editor is open, add the following lines:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">
      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"
             string="Linux">
    <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>

  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

and save the file.  You will need to restart in order to make the changes take effect.

----------


## fa225909

sorry, it changed nothing....

----------


## Ayuthia

> sorry, it changed nothing....


Can you show the updated "python lshal.py" results?

----------


## fa225909

here's the updated results :



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8/event8'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> ```
> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
>   info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
>   info.category = 'input'  (string)
>   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
>   info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
>   info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
>   input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
> ...


Sorry about that.  I forgot that since we are using xorg.conf instead of .fdi files, we should block out the N-trig devices in .fdi also.  Please create the following:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/10-ntrig.fdi
```

In the file, add the following:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if1">
       <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

This will prevent hal from finding your N-trig device and use it.  The xorg.conf file should be able to handle it from there.

If nothing happens when you touch the screen or use the stylus, then we will need to figure out which device to point to.  From the lshal results it looks like we will need /dev/input/event8 for the touch and /dev/input/event7 for the stylus (instead of using /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse in the Option "Device" line).

----------


## fa225909

Touch isn't working but stylus works perfectly now!!!

Maybe I made some errors when I modified my xorg.conf ???

here's my xorg.conf :



```

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Default Device"
    Driver    "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "touch"
    Driver      "ntrig"
    Option      "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option      "Type" "touch"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
    Option      "MaxX" "9600"
    Option      "MaxY" "7200"
    Option      "ResX" "1280"
    Option      "ResY" "800"
    Option      "Touch" "on"
    Option      "USB" "on"
    Option      "TopX" "0"
    Option      "TopY" "0"
    Option      "BottomX" "9600"
    Option      "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "stylus"
    Driver      "ntrig"
    Option      "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option      "Type" "stylus"
    Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event7"
    Option      "MaxX" "9600"
    Option      "MaxY" "7200"
    Option      "ResX" "1280"
    Option      "ResY" "800"
    Option      "Button2" "3"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier      "Layout0"
Screen         "Default Screen"
InputDevice    "stylus"    
InputDevice    "touch"    

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Touch"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Touch isn't working but stylus works perfectly now!!!
> 
> Maybe I made some errors when I modified my xorg.conf ???
> 
> here's my xorg.conf :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You might try using /dev/input/event7 for the touch also.  They might still be sharing the same event.  If that does not make a difference, please post the results of:


```
ls -l /dev/input/event*
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

It will help us see what events are being used.

----------


## fa225909

by the way, I lost sound ....

----------


## fa225909

okay, I replaced event8 by event7, as a result that I get my cursor to go on the left-top corner of the screen (next to the Ubuntu symbol), it's the point (0,0) I think



```
fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls -l /dev/input/event*
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event0
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event1
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 74 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event10
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 75 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event11
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event2
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event3
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 68 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event4
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 69 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event5
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 70 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event6
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 71 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event7
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 72 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event8
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 73 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event9
fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls -l /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-11 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-11 00:06 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse3
fa225909@fa225909:~$
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> okay, I replaced event8 by event7, as a result that I get my cursor to go on the left-top corner of the screen (next to the Ubuntu symbol), it's the point (0,0) I think
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> fa225909@fa225909:~$ ls -l /dev/input/event*
> crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event0
> crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 2010-02-11 01:05 /dev/input/event1
> crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 74 2010-02-11 00:06 /dev/input/event10
> ...


Based on this info, it looks like /dev/input/event9.  At what point did you lose sound?

----------


## Nphyx

I got rafiyr's drivers working with hal instead of xorg.conf. Here's all the info:

Kernel: 2.6.31-19-generic
Architecture :Mad: 86_64
Distro: Kubuntu 9.10
N-Trig firmware: Vista/factory default

Steps:
remove/comment out file at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdileave your 10-linuxwacom.fdi in the same place alone if it's recent, otherwise remove it as well if it contains N-Trig linescreate 10-ntrig.fdi and fill it with the following:


```
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
    </match>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig">
       <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Touch" type="string">on</merge>
       </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Revert your xorg.conf to the one that fglrx generates automatically, or if you have other config info in there just delete all devices & entries in ServerLayout related to your touchscreen.Reboot/restart hal service & Xorg, it should work (at least it did for me).

-----
Notes for Ayuthia/Rafyir/anyone interested:


I used info.capabilities in 10-ntrig.fdi instead of explicitly matching Touchscreen, which for some reason seemed to work better (and *hopefully* it will work with the MultiTouch device as well, which my firmware doesn't show).

I *tried* to get the synaptics fdi to exclude n-trig devices using a not_contains match to no avail, I may have written it wrong, so I just axed the file instead. I may need it back at some point, but atm I don't care.

Some strange things that still don't add up for me:



```
$xsetwacom list dev
CNF8038     stylus
```

There's that strange CNF8038 device again, and "touch" isn't listed as it was when using xorg.conf.

Regarding the event numbers shifting around when I removed / added USB devices, I did find a way to get udev to reliably map them to a symlink instead of relying on eventXX. The trouble is xorg.conf didn't want to play with them. I confirmed that they were getting mapped properly using udevadm info but the second device linked was always ignored. Here's the rule I made if anyone wants to play around with the idea:



```
# Link N-trig USB tablet to unique inputs for rafiyr's split devs
SUBSYSTEMS=="input", ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ATTRS{phys}=="*input0", SYMLINK="input/n-trig-touchscreen"
SUBSYSTEMS=="input", ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ATTRS{phys}=="*input0", SYMLINK="input/n-trig-pen"
```

Last but not least, xsetwacom still won't set stylus rotation correctly.

Edit: Oh thanks for that lshal script btw, helped a lot in figuring out what was going on while I was experimenting.

----------


## fa225909

I don't know, I haven't listened anything today, I just noticed that I didn't hear the "tam-tam" at ubuntu starting

It isn't that bad, I prefer getting the touch working without sound than no touch with sound ...

----------


## fa225909

I modified my xorg.conf and now the stylus doesn't work anymore !! (no touch also)

----------


## fa225909

I tried to modify the xorg.conf (event9 to event7) but it doesn't work ....

Do you have an idea ?

----------


## fa225909

anyone ?

----------


## Ayuthia

> I tried to modify the xorg.conf (event9 to event7) but it doesn't work ....
> 
> Do you have an idea ?


Try using the attached xorg.conf file.  Make a backup of your original file first:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ubuntu_backup
```

Then copy the attached xorg.conf file:


```
sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
```

This one is going to use the wacom module.  Have you compiled an installed the patched wacom driver yet?  I just realized that the ntrig driver that you are trying to use has not been tested with the new kernel changes that Rafi Rubin provided so that would explain why the cursor jumped to (0,0) when you changed it over to event7.

If you have not compiled a patched wacom driver yet, you can use the following:


```
cd
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
sudo cp hid-ids.h /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/experimental/wacom/ntrig/linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-ntrig.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-ntrig.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.5-9
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

Please try this along with the attached xorg.conf file and restart.  In theory, it should work.

EDIT: Instead of the attached xorg.conf, please download it here.

----------


## fa225909

Hmm .... You'll probably think I'm stupid but .... where is the attached xorg.conf ??

EDIT: Do you mean the one attached in the first post ?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hmm .... You'll probably think I'm stupid but .... where is the attached xorg.conf ??
> 
> EDIT: Do you mean the one attached in the first post ?


Oops.  I meant to attach it.  I instead placed it at another site because I did not feel like renaming the file so that it would work here.  Please download this file.

----------


## fa225909

hm ... nevermind ... I actually tried with the xorg.conf attached in the first post of this thread, it seems to work properly

For any reasons, should I use this one ?

----------


## Ayuthia

> hm ... nevermind ... I actually tried with the xorg.conf attached in the first post of this thread, it seems to work properly
> 
> For any reasons, should I use this one ?


Nope.  If all is working, I wouldn't bother.

EDIT: By any chance, is the sound working now?  If not, did you ever modify your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf so that the device is using toshiba:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
```

Also as a side note, Lucid does have the updated alsa driver (1.0.22.x) that gets the HP tx2 sound to work out of the box and also makes the SPDIF connection work now!

----------


## fa225909

It seems compiz-fusion isn't working anymore, do you know how I can reactivate it ?

Do you know how to right click with the touch ?

the how-to for the sound doesn't work for me ....

EDIT : I did it for the sound, but it doesn't work

----------


## Ayuthia

> I got rafiyr's drivers working with hal instead of xorg.conf. Here's all the info:
> 
> Kernel: 2.6.31-19-generic
> Architecture86_64
> Distro: Kubuntu 9.10
> N-Trig firmware: Vista/factory default
> 
> Steps:
> remove/comment out file at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi


Instead of removing it, you might add:


```
<match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
```

and add the </match> to the end after the last </match>
That way, the driver can still be used, but it will only attach to the mouse touchpad and not the touchscreen.




> Some strange things that still don't add up for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $xsetwacom list dev
> CNF8038     stylus
> ```
> 
> There's that strange CNF8038 device again, and "touch" isn't listed as it was when using xorg.conf.


What does xinput --list show for them?  I am guessing that it is showing the CNF8038 also.  Have you tried changing the name to touch instead of "N-Trig Pen"?



> Edit: Oh thanks for that lshal script btw, helped a lot in figuring out what was going on while I was experimenting.


I am glad it helped!  I was inspired by dyslexia from this post.

----------


## fa225909

> Lucid does have the updated alsa driver (1.0.22.x) that gets the HP tx2 sound to work out of the box and also makes the SPDIF connection work now!


Actually I don't use SPDIF out, but I will try it to see if the sound works with it

----------


## Ayuthia

> It seems compiz-fusion isn't working anymore, do you know how I can reactivate it ?
> 
> Do you know how to right click with the touch ?
> 
> the how-to for the sound doesn't work for me ....
> 
> EDIT : I did it for the sound, but it doesn't work


I am not for sure about the compiz-fusion part because I don't use it, sorry.  I have just stuck with the basic desktop-effects in KDE.

As for the right-click with the touch, there are no gestures out there for it yet.  I am currently rewriting my ntrig driver and might attempt to add that to it.

With the sound, have you confirmed in alsamixer that the Master and PCM levels are up and not muted?

----------


## fa225909

Yes it's not a problem of volume, actually it seems it doesn't find any hardware to configure !! I installed drivers 1.0.22

----------


## fa225909

for compiz : problem solved, the fglrx driver has been somehow disabled, but I reenabled it and it works now

----------


## Favux

Hi Nphyx,

Great work!  So Rafi's new driver is working in Karmic.

We have to get rotation fixed.

Ayuthia's right and 'xinput --list' along with 'xsetwacom list' would be a help.  Looks like just a minor modification to your .fdi.  Something like the attached.

----------


## Nphyx

@Ayuthia: Good call on adding the Synaptics match to 11-x11-synaptics.fdi, that worked perfectly.

@Favux: changes to the ntrig.fdi didn't break anything but they haven't unveiled anything either, check it out:



```
$ xsetwacom list dev
CNF8038     stylus
stylus     stylus
touch     touch
touch     touch
stylus     stylus
```



```
$ sudo lsinput                          
/dev/input/event0                        
   bustype : BUS_HOST                    
   vendor  : 0x0                         
   product : 0x1                         
   version : 0                           
   name    : "Power Button"              
   phys    : "LNXPWRBN/button/input0"    
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY               

/dev/input/event1
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0     
   product : 0x1     
   version : 0       
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0C/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY          

/dev/input/event2
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0     
   product : 0x3     
   version : 0       
   name    : "Sleep Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0E/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY          

/dev/input/event3
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0     
   product : 0x5     
   version : 0       
   name    : "Lid Switch"
   phys    : "PNP0C0D/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW           

/dev/input/event4
   bustype : BUS_ADB
   vendor  : 0x1    
   product : 0x1    
   version : 256    
   name    : "Macintosh mouse button emulation"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL              

/dev/input/event5
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x1      
   product : 0x1      
   version : 43841    
   name    : "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio0/input0"       
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_LED EV_REP

/dev/input/event6
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0     
   product : 0x6     
   version : 0       
   name    : "Video Bus"
   phys    : "/video/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY  

/dev/input/event7
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96 
   product : 0x1    
   version : 272    
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""                         
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x4f2  
   product : 0xb132 
   version : 26499  
   name    : "CNF8038"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.2-2/button"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event12
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HP WMI hotkeys"
   phys    : "wmi/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_SW

/dev/input/event13
   bustype : BUS_PCI
   vendor  : 0x10ec
   product : 0x268
   version : 1
   name    : "HDA Digital PCBeep"
   phys    : "card0/codec#0/beep0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SND

/dev/input/event14
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x2
   product : 0x7
   version : 433
   name    : "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio1/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS
```

(oddball is under event11)



```
$ xinput list                                                          
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]                                            
        Num_buttons is 32                                                             
        Num_axes is 2                                                                 
        Mode is Relative                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -1                                                       
                Max_value is -1                                                       
                Resolution is 0                                                       
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -1                                                       
                Max_value is -1                                                       
                Resolution is 0                                                       
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]                                           
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"HP WMI hotkeys"        id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                  
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"Sleep Button"  id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"Power Button"  id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"Video Bus"     id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"Power Button"  id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"CNF8038"       id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is KEYBOARD                                                              
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=9    [XExtensionPointer]                   
        Type is MOUSE                                                                 
        Num_buttons is 5                                                              
        Num_axes is 2                                                                 
        Mode is Relative                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -1                                                       
                Max_value is -1                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -1                                                       
                Max_value is -1                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=10   [XExtensionPointer]                           
        Type is TOUCHPAD                                                              
        Num_buttons is 12                                                             
        Num_axes is 2                                                                 
        Mode is Relative                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 1472                                                     
                Max_value is 5472                                                     
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 1408                                                     
                Max_value is 4448                                                     
                Resolution is 1                                                       
"stylus"        id=11   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is Wacom Stylus                                                          
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
        Num_buttons is 5                                                              
        Num_axes is 6                                                                 
        Mode is Absolute                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 9600                                                     
                Resolution is 934                                                     
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 7200                                                     
                Resolution is 1122                                                    
        Axis 2 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 256                                                      
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 3 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 4 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 5 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 1023                                                     
                Resolution is 1                                                       
"touch" id=12   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                                  
        Type is Wacom Touch                                                           
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
        Num_buttons is 5                                                              
        Num_axes is 6                                                                 
        Mode is Absolute                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 9600                                                     
                Resolution is 0                                                       
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 7200                                                     
                Resolution is 0                                                       
        Axis 2 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 0                                                        
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 3 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 4 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 5 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 1023                                                     
                Resolution is 1                                                       
"touch" id=13   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                                  
        Type is Wacom Touch                                                           
        Num_keys is 248                                                               
        Min_keycode is 8                                                              
        Max_keycode is 255                                                            
        Num_buttons is 5                                                              
        Num_axes is 6                                                                 
        Mode is Absolute                                                              
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                          
        Axis 0 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 9600                                                     
                Resolution is 0                                                       
        Axis 1 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 7200                                                     
                Resolution is 0                                                       
        Axis 2 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 0                                                        
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 3 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 4 :                                                                      
                Min_value is -64                                                      
                Max_value is 63                                                       
                Resolution is 1                                                       
        Axis 5 :                                                                      
                Min_value is 0                                                        
                Max_value is 1023                                                     
                Resolution is 1                                                       
"stylus"        id=14   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                          
        Type is Wacom Stylus
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
        Num_buttons is 5
        Num_axes is 6
        Mode is Absolute
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 9600
                Resolution is 934
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 7200
                Resolution is 1122
        Axis 2 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 256
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 3 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 4 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 5 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
```

I included seemingly irrelevant portions as it might help eliminate other devices. The only attached devices from those lists are the built-in ones, less the optical drive which I have removed atm.

I seem to remember there's a way to get a running feed of the signal from an input device, maybe I can run that and mess with things till something shows up?

----------


## Ayuthia

```
/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x4f2  
   product : 0xb132 
   version : 26499  
   name    : "CNF8038"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.2-2/button"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY
```

Have you checked in lshal|less (searching "/4f2" or "/button" without the quotes) to confirm what device that is?

Since the wacom driver is capturing the event, you can't view it using xxd or hexdump (sudo hexdump/xxd /dev/input/eventX).  I think that xidump might work though.  I think that is "xidump CNF8038".

EDIT: I think CNF8038 is your camera device.

EDIT2: What is in your 10-linuxwacom.fdi file?  My only thoughts is that there is something in there that is grabbing the device because the information for your 10-ntrig.fdi file looks ok.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nphyx,

Maybe the camera; from another Xorg.0.log:



> (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
>     compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
>     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
>     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
> (**) CNF8038: always reports core events
> (**) CNF8038: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
> (II) CNF8038: Found keys
> (II) CNF8038: Configuring as keyboard
> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF8038" (type: KEYBOARD)
> ...


OK, you don't have n-trig in xorg.conf or 10-linuxwacom.fdi and you don't have a n-trig symlink installed.

Something is causing duplicate nodes.  I'm guessing the camera is grabbed because there's something wrong with the match lines on your n-trig.fdi.  Which is one.  But still 4 where it seems like there should be 2.

Maybe we should look at a complete lshal without the n-trig.fdi, just Rafi's hid-ntrig.ko?

----------


## fa225909

@ayuthia : actually the only thing to do to make pen & touch working after your quick how-to is to set Option "device" /dev/imput/event7 in xorg.conf

but for autorotation using method 4 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6274392) using the magick autorotation applet made X crash what could be the problem this time ?

EDIT: do you think I can create a liveCD with remastersys to restore ubuntu in my tx2 ? I mean all the settings would be included in this liveCD so I (or anyone) wouldn't have to repeat manipulations to make touch, pen, rotation, sound, mic, ... working ?

----------


## Nphyx

Ah! Camera would definitely make sense. I think that is supposed to be captured by the tabletPC fdi, which I had disabled a while ago. I will try it out later and see what I come up with. I don't know about the duplicate nodes, it's strange but it's not causing any problems so I'm going to leave it alone for a while. Hoping it may help Ayuthia / Rafiyr debug. I may brave a firmware upgrade soon, but as this is the machine I do most of my work on I can't afford for it to dysfunction too much so I've been reluctant.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nphyx,

Before you brave a firmware upgrade the lshal without the ntrig.fdi (just the hid-ntrig.ko in place, hopefully Synaptic and evdev won't grab anything) along with a "ls -l /dev/input/by-path" would really help us see what's happening.  And maybe improve the .fdi.

----------


## Ayuthia

> @ayuthia : actually the only thing to do to make pen & touch working after your quick how-to is to set Option "device" /dev/imput/event7 in xorg.conf
> 
> but for autorotation using method 4 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6274392) using the magick autorotation applet made X crash what could be the problem this time ?
> 
> EDIT: do you think I can create a liveCD with remastersys to restore ubuntu in my tx2 ? I mean all the settings would be included in this liveCD so I (or anyone) wouldn't have to repeat manipulations to make touch, pen, rotation, sound, mic, ... working ?


Did X restart when you ran the autorotation or did you get a garbled screen?  

As for creating a liveCD, you can always try it.  I would think that it would be a current snapshot of what you currently have.  I just don't think you can use it as an installer though because I think the installer has a preset list of items to install.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ah! Camera would definitely make sense. I think that is supposed to be captured by the tabletPC fdi, which I had disabled a while ago. I will try it out later and see what I come up with. I don't know about the duplicate nodes, it's strange but it's not causing any problems so I'm going to leave it alone for a while. Hoping it may help Ayuthia / Rafiyr debug. I may brave a firmware upgrade soon, but as this is the machine I do most of my work on I can't afford for it to dysfunction too much so I've been reluctant.


Can I see an updated /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  I think that will help see what is happening. Also is there already a post that has your 10-linuxwacom.fdi or did you remove it?

----------


## fa225909

Hi

Actually X refuse to start, it happened a few times before, when I tried to make touch & pen work correctly, it's a strange problem : when I start the computer, I've got the GRUB menu appearing, I choose my OS (I have Ubuntu & Debian), but if I try to boot ubuntu, I get a black screen, and for about 1/10 second, I have this screen : 


```
Ubuntu 9.10 fa225909 tty1

fa225909 login : _
```

but it disappear too fast for me to login

Do you have an idea about what could cause this ?

For the live CD, I'll wait to be able to get the sound back (it's when I installed fglrx that I lost the sound, in fact, when I restarted my system to activate fglrx)

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi
> 
> Actually X refuse to start, it happened a few times before, when I tried to make touch & pen work correctly, it's a strange problem : when I start the computer, I've got the GRUB menu appearing, I choose my OS (I have Ubuntu & Debian), but if I try to boot ubuntu, I get a black screen, and for about 1/10 second, I have this screen : 
> 
> 
> ```
> Ubuntu 9.10 fa225909 tty1
> 
> fa225909 login : _
> ...


If X is not starting, are you able to get to any login screen?  If not, you can go into Debian and look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file on the Ubuntu side to see if there are any error messages.  There is also a log for the automagick rotation (I can't remember the exact location right now) that might also help.  If I remember correctly the application places a file in ~/.config/autostart to launch the application.  However, I did not think that they started before the login, but I could be wrong.

----------


## fa225909

Okay, so here's my xorg.0.log


```

X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux fa225909 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=1c59e508-f1ef-4d6a-bcd3-29be7474b194 ro single
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:57PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 13 12:50:21 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) PCS database file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb not found
(II)   Creating PCS database from initial defaults instead
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x200e910
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) fglrx(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) fglrx(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) fglrx(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) fglrx(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fc92ed0a000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-14-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event7
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) stylus: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) stylus: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
1b96 is not supported by linuxwacom.

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X11/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4f00c6]
1: /usr/bin/X11/X(xf86SigHandler+0x41) [0x4852c1]
2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7fc92cbbb530]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so(xf86WcmInitTablet+0x21) [0x7fc92ad2aba1]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so(xf86WcmOpen+0xaa) [0x7fc92ad2ae8a]
5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so [0x7fc92ad247e8]
6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so [0x7fc92ad24a65]
7: /usr/bin/X11/X(ActivateDevice+0x3e) [0x447f6e]
8: /usr/bin/X11/X [0x4962e1]
9: /usr/bin/X11/X(InitInput+0x40) [0x46d6c0]
10: /usr/bin/X11/X(main+0x374) [0x434044]
11: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fc92cba6abd]
12: /usr/bin/X11/X [0x433509]
Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
(II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.
(II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Disabled.
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

and I have no autostart folder in ~/.config/

----------


## Ayuthia

> Okay, so here's my xorg.0.log
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
> stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
> 1b96 is not supported by linuxwacom.
> ...


Based on the information above, the linuxwacom module has not been patched.  That is the cause of the crash.  Step 1b from the first post has the instructions on how to patch and install it.  Try that one and let us know if you have any problems.

----------


## mcoleman44

Here Is my xorg.0.log
There are a bunch of error messages at the bottom.




```
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

----------


## Nphyx

Information requested:

Xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux artemis 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=/dev/mapper/sda4_crypt ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash                                                                                     
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:57PM                                                                      
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@)                                                                      
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                                    
        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                        
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                            
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                              
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                         
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 13 17:05:23 2010                                          
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                                  
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"                                                                            
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)                                                                          
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                      
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".                                                         
        Using the first device section listed.                                                                
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"                                                                          
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".                                                        
        Using a default monitor configuration.                                                                
(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                             
(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                           
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.                                            
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                         
(==) FontPath set to:                                                                                         
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,                                                                            
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,                                                                
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,                                                                 
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,                                                                           
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,                                                                          
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,                                                                           
        /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,                                                     
        built-ins                                                                                             
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                                
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                                                     
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                                                    
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                                           
        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.                           
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40                                                                                      
(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                                     
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                           
        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                                               
        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                                             
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                                          
(II) Loader running on linux                                                                                  
(++) using VT number 7                                                                                        

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256                         
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                                     
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                                         
(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                  
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.                                                                      
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.                                                                         
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                 
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                      
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                         
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                                        
(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                      
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                                      
        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                    
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                     
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                   
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                 
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                  
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                        
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                       
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                               
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                            
(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                   
(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                 
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                              
(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                             
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                      
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                    
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                  
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                        
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                          
(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                     
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                   
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                 
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0                                                           
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                  
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                        
(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                                      
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                    
        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"                                                                                   
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so                                                      
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                                 
        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10                                                     
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                                                     
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                   
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0                                                            
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                        
(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so                                                      
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                                    
        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10                                                     
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                      
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0                                                                        
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx                                                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10                                                  
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                                                  
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39                                            
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb                                                              
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device                                                 
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found                                                  
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found                                
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found                                
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release                   
(II) AMD Video driver is signed                                                                               
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                                                    
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x23ee930                                                             
(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                           
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [24] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                               
        [25] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                
        [26] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                
        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [28] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [29] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [30] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [31] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [32] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [33] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [34] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [35] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [36] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [37] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [38] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [39] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                   
        [40] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                  
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.                                                                                
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin                                                                  
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                                                               
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so                                                               
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                  
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0                                                            
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0                                                                        
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section                                          
        "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                                                                
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)                                       
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                    
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                 
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)                                                               
(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x0731a473                                                           
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064                                                          
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON                                                                            
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"                                                                                   
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so                                                    
(II) Loading sub module "dri"                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                        
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                                    
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"                                                                                   
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so                                                    
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                                            
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                                    
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)                                                                         
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8                                                                        
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)                                     
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)                                                 
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI                             
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000                                                        
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000                                                                   
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000                                                                         
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000                                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used                                                                             
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000                                                              
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"                                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so                                                                 
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                    
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0                                                            
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected                                                                             
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0                                                                           
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB                                                                   
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS                                                                     
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.                                      
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M                                                                   
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00                                                                
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS                                                  
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected                                                                             
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.                                                  
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported                                    
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.                                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)                                    
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.                                                                                
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!                                                                  
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!                                                         
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled                                                                        
(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                  
(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                  
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                     
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                        
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                                        
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!                                                                     
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                                        
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000                              
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]                                                
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------                                                 
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0                                                     
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0                                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3                                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input                                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16                                                     
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20                                                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified                                                                 
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4                                               
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode                                                        
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550                                          
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329                                        
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:                                                                     
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0                     
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0                         
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f                                                                
(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG                                                                                       
(II) fglrx(0):  121AT06-G01                                                                                   
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):                                                                                 
(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  27505400000001010101010101010101                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  010101010101121b0049502036301030                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  130005a3100000190000000f00000000                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  00000000002387026400000000fe0053                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe                                                              
(II) fglrx(0):  00313231415430362d4730310a200025                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------                                                 
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD has no monitor section                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section                                                             
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section                                                  
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz) 
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected                                                                           
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected                                                                       
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected                                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)                                                                          
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                         
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled                                                                                   
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled                                                                  
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                              
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                                     
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                         
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO                                                                                   
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so                                                                 
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                    
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1                                                            
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                                            
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO                                                                                     
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000                                                                       
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000                                                                     
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"                                                        
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0                                                                                   
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1                                                                           
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                         
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                             
(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                           
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                               
        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                               
        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                               
        [24] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)                                         
        [25] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)                                          
        [26] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)                                          
        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [28] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [29] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [30] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [31] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [32] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [33] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [34] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [35] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [36] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [37] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [38] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                   
        [39] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)                                             
        [40] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)                                            
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906                                                  
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)                                            
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI                                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit                                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver                                                                 
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                                    
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)                                                                        
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12                                                                       
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0                                                                
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"                                              
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fe331b50000                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000                                                              
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel                                                      
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done                                                                             
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:                                                             
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx                                                                                
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10                                                                           
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009                                                                          
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:                                                          
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-19-generic                                         
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes                                                       
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes                                                       
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000                                                             
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!                                                                
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000                                                  
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving                                  
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)                                                    
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)                   
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000                                                  
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled                                                                         
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION                                                                         
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT                                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                   
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.                                                                     
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so                                                                  
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                  
        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0                                                       
(II) Loading extension GLESX                                                                                  
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94                                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)                                                  
        Screen to screen bit blits                                                                            
        Solid filled rectangles                                                                               
        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines                                                                   
        Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement                                                      
        Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled                                                                               
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"                                                                                     
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so                                                                 
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                 
        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0                                                       
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL                                                                               
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available                                                                      
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1                                                                         
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete                                                                    
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                           
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!                                                     
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor                                                                          
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.                                    
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'                                                
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'                                                 
(--) RandR disabled                                                                                           
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                          
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                             
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                     
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY                                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                                
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                                   
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251                                                                
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                                    
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)                                                                        
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13                                                                       
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0                                                                 
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71                                                       
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72                                                       
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so                                                
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0                                                            
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!                                                                       
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163                                                      
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments               
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP WMI hotkeys                                                           
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                                        
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                  
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5                                                            
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                     
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                           
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: always reports core events                                                               
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event7"                                                              
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Found keys                                                                               
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard                                                                  
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)                                   
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device CNF8038                                                                  
(**) CNF8038: always reports core events                                                                      
(**) CNF8038: Device: "/dev/input/event8"                                                                     
(II) CNF8038: Found keys                                                                                      
(II) CNF8038: Configuring as keyboard                                                                         
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF8038" (type: KEYBOARD)                                          
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                             
(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                                 
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"                                                                
(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                                 
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                                    
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                                     
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                             
(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                                 
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"                                                                
(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                                 
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                                    
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                                     
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                                             
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                                                 
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                                                
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                                                 
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                                                    
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)                     
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button                                                             
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events                                                                 
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"                                                                
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys                                                                                 
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                                    
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                                     
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus                                                                
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events                                                                    
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"                                                                   
(II) Video Bus: Found keys                                                                                    
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard                                                                       
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)                                        
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"                                                                               
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                 
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"                                                                   
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation                                         
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events                                             
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"                                            
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons                                                  
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes                                            
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse                                                   
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                          
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                                             
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)                    
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                  
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                 
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                       
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                     
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.                                         
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                                               
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                                                  
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                                                    
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                              
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2                                                            
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                     
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                           
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2                                                                  
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"                                                                     
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472                                                     
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448                                                     
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255                                                       
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0                                                     
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle                                                   
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                                               
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events                                                   
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)                       
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                        
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                       
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                             
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                           
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                                               
(II) config/hal: Adding input device touch                                                                    
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so                                                        
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                  
        compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0                                                            
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                     
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                           
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-9 $                                                                         
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"                                                                     
(**) touch: always reports core events                                                                        
(**) Option "Touch" "on"                                                                                      
(**) touch device is /dev/input/event12                                                                       
(**) touch is in absolute mode                                                                                
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2                                                                               
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"                                                                                 
(**) touch: serial speed 9600                                                                                 
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)                                         
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1                                                         
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled      
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus                                                                   
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"                                                                     
(**) stylus: always reports core events                                                                       
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event11                                                                      
(**) stylus is in absolute mode                                                                               
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2                                                                               
(**) Option "Button2" "3"                                                                                     
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3                                                                            
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"                                                                                 
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600                                                                                
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)                                       
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1                                                        
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled                                                                                                            
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus                                                                   
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"                                                                      
(**) stylus: always reports core events                                                                       
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event9
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(II) config/hal: Adding input device touch
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) touch device is /dev/input/event10
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) touch: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): AC Offline
(II) fglrx(0): AC Online
(II) fglrx(0): AC Offline
(II) fglrx(0): AC Online
(II) fglrx(0): AC Offline
(II) fglrx(0): AC Online
```

10-linuxwacom.fdi:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>                                                                   
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->                                                                     
<deviceinfo version="0.2">                                                                                    
  <device>                                                                                                    
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">                                                              
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">                                                       
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>                                             
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I placed N-Trig config in a separate fdi, n-trig.fdi, available above if that's what you were looking for.

ls -l /dev/input/by-path/


```
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event14
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse5
```

I'll get you lshal output without the ntrig fdi a little later, have too many things going right now to be able to restart  :Smile:  Hope the rest helps. Let me know if you need anything regarding the busted xsetwacom rotation.

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

It looks like you're using Rafi's new hid-ntrig.ko.  Is that correct?  It looks like you've got it working.

What I can't tell is what Xserver driver you are trying to use.  Linuxwacom?  Did you patch it to recognize n-trig?  Just need some more details.

Also what configuration file are you using?  A .fdi or xorg.conf?  A little more detail.

By the way a .txt file (gedit) rather than an .odt is more helpful for me.

Hi Nyphx,

OK your 10-linuxwacom.fdi doesn't have any n-trig stuff in it so we should be able to ignore it.  If I understand correctly you're using the n-trig .fdi Ayuthia posted maybe with the minor modification I made in the Nyphx_test1?

Why don't you try the attached test 1 .fdi I made in 6/09 when Ayuthia and me were trying to get a .fdi working in Jaunty.  I'll leave the coordinates in touch.  From what Rafi said you may need them in the stylus section too.  If you need them at all.

The Xorg.0.log continues to show two duplicate sets of nodes which is verified by the 'ls -l /dev/input/by-path/'.  So a lshal without an ntrig .fdi would help.  Especially if Synaptic or evdev doesn't try to grab things.  If this is from the Rafi's new hid-ntrig.ko we need to figure out which are real.

----------


## mcoleman44

Yes, Im using Rafi's new new hid-ntrig.ko. No, Im not using a patch I dont believe. What Ive done so far is used the Rafi's new ntrig and I have linuxwacom installed. I am using a xorg at the moment, but when I replaced my current xorg file with the one below i get an alternating text based login screen and flashing black screen upon restart.



```
Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "stylus"
Driver "wacom"
# The by-path below is for the HP TX2z
Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
# The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT
# Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "USB" "on"
Option "Button2" "3" # make stylus button R mouse click
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "touch"
Driver "wacom"
# The by-path below is for the HP TX2z
Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
# The by-path below is for the Dell Latitude XT
# Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
Option "Type" "touch"
Option "USB" "on"
Option "Touch" "on"
Option "TopX" "0"
Option "TopY" "0"
Option "BottomX" "9600"
Option "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection


Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "X.org Configured" # New for Jaunty? For TX2z not XT?
# Identifier "Default Layout" # Not needed in Jaunty? For XT not TX2z?
# Screen "Default Screen" # Not needed in Jaunty? For XT not TX2z?
InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "touch" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Are you still in Jaunty or did you upgrade to Karmic?

Did you find out your n-trig firmware version?  Is Vista the most recent version of windows you ever installed?

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah, I upgraded. Forgot to mention that sorry. Yes, vista was the last version of windows installed. But I havent had vista on this computer in over six months. I didnt find out my firmware version because I thought you had to use windows to do so.

----------


## Favux

Alright, to save some effort try tekknokrat's linuxwacom .deb, already patched for n-trig here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=317  First check in Synaptic Package Manager that wacom-tools is installed.  If not install it.  You should just need the xserver-xorg-input-wacom deb.  Click on it to download onto your desktop and then double click on it and it will install itself.

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok, I removed my current xserver-xorg-inputwacom and installed the one you mentioned. The new xorg. conf works now and I can login, but my stylus is way off. I tried wacomcpl but no devices were listed.

Thanks for helping me again!

----------


## mcoleman44

By the way, Im not sure if this has anything to do with it, but, I dont have a hid-ids.h file.
Right clicking with the pen doesnt work either.

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

It sounds like your caught up.  At least the xorg.conf isn't breaking X anymore.  And we could try a .fdi instead.

You shouldn't need the hid-ids.h file unless you're compiling linuxwacom.  Check in Synaptics that xserver-input-all is installed.

Let's look at the output of:


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## mcoleman44

```
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"HP Webcam"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 5
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
"N-Trig Pen"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 5
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
```


xserver-input-all wasn't installed but it is now.

----------


## mcoleman44

Should I change 
Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8" to /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse

----------


## Favux

Right now that isn't working.  A mouse or touchpad driver has it according to xinput.  But that by-path might break X again.  Let's see the output of:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path/
```

first.

From what Rafi said the by-path lines won't be the same for stylus and touch anymore.

----------


## mcoleman44

[CODE]root@mcoleman:~# ls -l /dev/input/by-path/
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-14 02:55 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-14 02:55 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-14 02:55 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-14 02:55 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-14 02:55 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-14 02:55 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-14 02:55 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-14 02:55 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse5[/CODE

----------


## Favux

Ok, try in the stylus section of the xorg.conf:


```
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
```

My guess is if that works then touch is suppose to be:


```
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
```

Be prepared for X breaking!

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok. Thank you. The stylus section worked good. But right click still doesnt work. The touch section didnt work, but Im not to awfully worried about that seeing as I want touch disabled anyway.

Any ideas on right clicking?

----------


## mcoleman44

Scratch that. Right click works but only when the pen is touching the screen. Would like to be able to right click hovering above the screen, but Im not to picky about it. If there isnt a quick fix then Ill live without it.
Thanks again Favux!

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Outstanding!!!  Nice job!  Wow, you've come a ways.

You should be able to change the stylus button behavior with wacomcpl now.

If you ever want touch, we should be able to figure that out.

----------


## mcoleman44

I know! Thank you! 

This is the last question and I promise to leave you alone.

Can I use this idea to make compiz and magik work?
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=29

----------


## Favux

Yes, you take the commands that replace compiz with metacity and back and put them in Advanced Setup in Magick.  If you have questions I can show you how to do that.

Say, could you tell me a little about what it took, what you did, to install Rafi's hid-ntrig.ko?  I'd appreciate it.

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah, no problem.
And I definitely have questions about where to place the code in advanced settings. 


```
cd
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/experimental/2.6.31-18-generic/digikid.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf digikid.tar.bz2
cd digikid
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-18-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-ntrig.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.5-9
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## Favux

Thanks!

Alright in Advanced Setup in the 'Run before switch to tablet:' command box put:


```
metacity --replace
```

and in the 'Exec. after switch to normal:' command box (assuming you're using CellWriter) put:


```
cellwriter --hide-window; compiz --replace
```

----------


## mcoleman44

So here's what I found out. You can run compiz and 3d cube or whatever you want and Magik works (without that added to advanced setup). But if you restart the computer with compiz enabled, you wont have any devices listed under wacomcpl. 

But if you have visual effects set to normal when you log off then your stylus will remain calibrated and you will still be able to right click upon restart.

So... I added compiz --replace to my startup applications.

Is there a way to make it switch back on logout?

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok, scratch that. Upon restart Compiz worked along with the cube, but the Tablet wont rotate now. When I hold the mouse over it, it says loading...

It does that the whole session. I tried adding in the commands you mentioned without any luck. Still says loading..

Thanks so much Favux! Seriously.

----------


## Ayuthia

Here is the link for the hid-ntrig.ko that has Rafi Rubin's update for 2.6.31-20-generic 64-bit!

----------


## rafiyr

Update: I've rolled back some of the more aggressive additions to the driver:
- redirecting single touch events from the mt
- suppression of erratic events
- id tracking

In terms of configuration that unfortunately means mt devices will get both mt and st events on the device labeled "N-Trig MultiTouch" and nothing on "N-Trig Touchscreen".  Single touch users should see no difference as compared to the previous patch.

My first priority is to get basic functionality for the latest firmware pushed to the mainline kernel asap.  And there's a bit of code cleanup in there as well.  I need to read up and get some clarity on the mt conventions before reconsidering those features.

Patch: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_02_16_ntrig.patch
hid-ntrig.c: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_02_16_hid-ntrig.c

I could really use some feedback, particularly with firmwares before the 2.59 software.

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Rafi

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

I think to get a handle on things with Rafi Rubin's new driver (the (2-5-10) hid-ntrig.ko now updated on (2-16-10)), and develop the appropriate n-trig udev rule(s), someone (hopefully several someones) is going to have to use udevinfo.  We need find something to distinguish between the multiple usb pci events we are apparently seeing.  I may be getting a little ahead of things on this because we should probably look at a few lshal's etc. with just Rafi's newest hid-ntrig.ko and without a udev rule, n-trig.fdi, or n-trig udev rule.  Even so it still should be useful.

Please include in your post your tablet pc model (HP TX2z, Dell XT or XT2) and your firmware version.  Also, if you have a patched version, your linuxwacom version number (0.8.4-4, 0.8.5-10, or whatever).  It's assumed that you've removed your 90-n-trig.rules (n-trig symlink rule) from "/etc/udev/rules.d" if you had it installed.

(*By the way it would help if someone could post a definitive and easily understandable way of determining the firmware, if one is known!*  Right now I have the firmware table at the ENAC site.)

Enter in a terminal:


```
dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
```

That should give you the sysfs device paths associated with the hid-ntrig.ko.  Please post the output, especially the device paths.  For example the equivalent command for the wacom.ko yields:


```
[   34.758003] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 Pen0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input11
[   34.818287] input: Wacom ISDv4 931 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/input/input12
```

Then add the sysfs device paths onto:


```
udevinfo -a -p /sys
```

In the wacom example it looks like:


```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input11/event11
```

Which then gives an output like:



> Udevinfo starts with the device specified by the devpath and then
> walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device
> found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.
> A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device
> and the attributes from one single parent device.
> 
>   looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input11/event11':
>     KERNELS=="event11"
>     SUBSYSTEMS=="input"
> ...


Notice how it walks up the device tree.  What we want to find out is if there are any differences, when comparing the various device nodes, that we can use to distinguish between them.  In other words do the nodes for stylus ("N-Trig Pen"), touch ("N-Trig Touchscreen"), and multi-touch("N-Trig MultiTouch") report differently in a way we can use to construct a udev rule.  If so we should then be able to come up with a set of N-trig rules for udev.  It would also be very important to establish if there aren't any useful differences.

*However if the dmesg output doesn't show the sysfs device paths* like the linuxwacom output you can get them another way.  Enter in a terminal:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path/
```

The output will look something like this:


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event14
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-13 17:04 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse5
```

We already know from looking at previous outputs that the N-trig digitizer by-paths contain 14.5 for the TX2z, 13.1 for the XT, and 1d.1 for the XT2.  Since we want to know the sysfs device paths that correspond to each by-path for your tablet's N-trig digitizer, use the 'identifying number' in the following command (which is using the TX2z's):


```
find /sys -name dev | grep 14.5
```

Using the 'id number' with grep should cut the output down and make it manageable to comb through.  Find the '/sys/devices/' paths that match the N-trig by-paths.  The output from dmesg and ls by-path should help.  Then like above add them onto:


```
udevinfo -a -p
```

It should end up looking something like:


```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input11/event11/dev
```

similar to the first udevinfo line example above.  Now you should be able to get the output we are looking for.

Bonus points if you also post a concurrent lshal.  Use:


```
lshal>yourusername_lshal.txt
```

Remember to compress the file(s) just right click on them and use Create Archive.  And then to post use Manage Attachments below.

And by the way kudos for wading through this!   :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi Rafi, Ayuthia, and everyone,




> First, this patch breaks the older wacom userspace driver.  I don't know how many people use that instead of evdev (I found the wacom driver considerably nicer).  An update to the latest driver does work and I've already posted a patch for the current HEAD.


Currently pretty much everyone on Ubuntu forums is using linuxwacom.  I believe Rafi's n-trig.patch to wcmUSB.c still works for for linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 (which has some multi-touch (two finger) gesture support, more coming in 0.8.5-11).  If I'm wrong I hope someone will correct me.



> Also, the dev node that had worked well when the streams were multiplexed does not work as well with the split devices and one must now use the eventXX nodes.  Is that a reasonable change to thrust on users?  In adding names to the input devs I suppose it would be possible to have udev map the devices for easier configuration, but I haven't investigated yet.


Unless the above post pans out I think we're going to need help with this.  Currently trying to deal with what appear to be duplicate eventXX nodes.  We'll have to see what the 2-16-10 version does.  And anyway eventXX nodes have a tendency to change.  Say when another usb device is plugged in.

Looking a little at the 2-05-10 or 2-16-10 hid-ntrig.c I don't see anything defining udev nodes.  Is it in there or somewhere else in HID-land?


```
static const struct hid_device_id ntrig_devices[] = {
	{ HID_USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_NTRIG, USB_DEVICE_ID_NTRIG_TOUCH_SCREEN),
		.driver_data = NTRIG_DUPLICATE_USAGES },
	{ }
};
```

Are what appear to be duplicate nodes intended or is the device being read twice?  Does something need to be added to the hid core blacklist?  Or is this a mis-configuration in userland?

Linuxwacom distinguishes between the stylus and touch by different bInterfaceNumber's.  Could the hid-ntrig.c use those?



> # Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
> DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
> DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"


Some sort of 'desc.bInterfaceNumber' code, say 0 for the stylus and 1 for touch (and I believe multi-touch) like linuxwacom.  I don't know if multi-touch would need a separate number, like say 2, or if it should be 1 like touch.  And then the X driver providing  touch or multi-touch.  Or would that be irrelevant to what you are doing?  I guess what I'm asking is when you say:



> After loading the new driver you see event devices with the names "N-Trig Pen", "N-Trig MultiTouch", and "N-Trig Touchscreen". Though I'm not sure what you'll see with firmwares older than 4.3.*


Do you mean two event devices named "N-Trig Pen" and "N-Trig MultiTouch" or "N-Trig Touchscreen"?

Any thoughts anyone?

----------


## mcoleman44

Personally I don't have any thoughts on this because I didn't understand much of it, but I don't mind to try it out and give u all some feedback. 

I don't want to screw up all my current system because its taken me forever to get it setup. So I made a separate partition and installed karmic on it and have installed all the upgrades so i can test this out. 

So if someone can tell me where to start maybe?

----------


## mcoleman44

And if its easier I can use my current setup. Now that i know how to make it work im not sure that i care about messing around with it.



```
root@mcoleman:~# dmesg | grep [Nn]trig
[   19.409580] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: input,hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[   19.419925] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev97,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
```

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Thanks!  Is that with the 2-5-10 hid-ntrig.ko Ayuthia posted?  Is the stylus and touch working?

I'd stick with your testing partition.  I updated the HOW TO so you can roll your own 2-16-10 hid-ntrig.ko if you want.  Look at the Lucid option.

Looking at your dmesg is interesting.  Did I put the cart before the horse because my wacom already has udev rules.  Probably.  That means combing through 'find /sys -name dev'.  Eck!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Well we can probably grep it then and make it managable.

----------


## mcoleman44

Hello Favux,

I decided to due it on my current partition. Can I follow This HOW TO? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

I didn't specifically get my hid-ntrik.ko from Ayuthia's link, but it may very well be the same one.

I have the stylus working but not touch. But here is the problem:
Sometimes the stylus is listed under wacomcpl and sometimes it isn't. From what I can tell it seems like something else is grabbing the stylus on startup.

Ive tried several things and what Ive noticed is that if the stylus isn't listed as a device i can fix it by compiz --replace
restart the computer 
metacity --replace
restart and the stylus is listed.
No idea why this works but it does.

As far as udev rules... not sure I have that. I tried this command and it was unrecognized.
udevinfo -a -p /sys
Also, after its been in suspend the calibration is off on the stylus. And making the stylus relative doesn't fix this problem.

----------


## mcoleman44

Scratch my "Can I follow this HOW TO?' You clearly said you updated it. I apparently didn't read it very carefully.

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

The HOW TO you are linking to is for compiling linuxwacom which I don't think you need to do.  Didn't we install tekknocrat's patched deb?  The HOW TO I was talking about is the first post on this thread.

I think maybe before you try Rafi's new hid-ntrig.ko you should work out the kinks on your current setup.  Try and review what you've done up to now and get it clear in your mind.

You might want to turn Compiz off for now and then look at 'xinput --list' and 'xsetwacom list' when the stylus is behaving and when it isn't.  Also you could look at Xorg.0.log in '/var/log' and see if it is telling you anything.  You should also be able to see the log (and others) in System > Administration > System log.  Monitor that and see what it is telling you.

To verify that the hid-ntrig.ko is loading try:


```
lsmod | grep ntrig
```

----------


## mcoleman44

I noticed that when I run lsmod while the stylus is working that hid-ntrig is listed before hp-wmi.
I'm not even sure that I need hp-wmi listed under modules.

xsetwacom list produces no results when the stylus isn't listed. But Keep in mind that the stylus still works. It just wont right click and its not calibrated.

When the stylus is listed and I run xsetwacom list I get stylus. 

With or without the stylus working: 


```
root@mcoleman:~# lsmod | grep ntrig
hid_ntrig               7872  0
```

----------


## mcoleman44

Here is the synaptics part of the xorg log file



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
```

----------


## mcoleman44

After taking a closer look at my xorg log I figured I might need to post them as well. There doesnt seem to be much of a difference between the two. Working and non-working stylus.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Currently pretty much everyone on Ubuntu forums is using linuxwacom.  I believe Rafi's n-trig.patch to wcmUSB.c still works for for linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 (which has some multi-touch (two finger) gesture support, more coming in 0.8.5-11).  If I'm wrong I hope someone will correct me.


You are correct.  Just about everyone here is using linuxwacom.  There are a small handful of people using a driver that I created which currently does not work with the new changes.  I am currently rewriting the driver to help match up with Rafi Rubin's changes.

Anyway, I have attached the udev and lshal info.  It is from Gentoo but the information should be similar.  The difficulty with the udev information is that the three tools (N-Trig Pen, N-Trig MultiTouch, and N-Trig Touchscreen) have the same information with the exception for the event number.  I have not checked this out in Lucid though.  I am not for sure if it is going to be different over there or not because they are now configuring xorg inside of udev.

----------


## Ayuthia

> After taking a closer look at my xorg log I figured I might need to post them as well. There doesnt seem to be much of a difference between the two. Working and non-working stylus.


This information shows that evdev or synaptics is using the device instead of wacom.  Are you configuring the device through xorg.conf or a .fdi file?

Can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and your 10-linuxwacom.fdi/10-ntrig.fdi file (which should be in either /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty or /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty)?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Thanks!  You are now officially awarded a google of bonus points.   :Wink: 


Was that with Rafi's 2-16 or 2-5 hid-ntrig.c?

Seriously good info., looking it over.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Thanks!  You are now officially awarded a google of bonus points.  
> 
> 
> Was that with Rafi's 2-16 or 2-2 hid-ntrig.c?
> 
> Seriously good info., looking it over.


I am currently reviewing the 2-16.  The lshw and udev info is the same as what I have provided earlier.  The data coming from the modules is different though.

----------


## Favux

Oh, OK.

Yep, the by-paths seem to be the same.

NAME="N-Trig Pen"
input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse

NAME="N-Trig Touchscreen"
input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse

NAME="N-Trig MultiTouch"
input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse

----------


## Favux

Rafi was right (no surprise) and you can't use by-path paths, only eventxx paths.  If they are stable that should work.  But my experience tells me they aren't even with an internal usb connection.

If so that leaves symlinks.  Nphyx was correct in his post #514 when he looked at udevadm info., only ATTR{name} distinguishes all three.  ATTR{modalias} distinguishes between stylus and the touches, but not between the touches (that I see).  Besides 'name' is shorter, prettier, and more descriptive.

Since I'm reasonably sure linuxwacom will not accept two touch streams from "separate" devices you'll have to setup the N-trig udev rules for either one-touch (N-Trig Touchscreen) or multi-touch.  Ayuthia maybe you could comment?

I'm wondering if something like this would work with linuxwacom and also get us some gestures if multi-touch is setup with linuxwacom 0.8.5-10:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTR{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
## Setup for one-touch (touchscreen), for multi-touch comment out touchscreen and remove
## comment from multi-touch
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTR{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"
#DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTR{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# We override SYMLINK for tablet pc devices because the by-path link is not required with
# such devices, there will only ever be one.
#
# Table of N-trig digitizers.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK="input/tabletpc-n-trig-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Still call it "90-n-trig.rules" and place it in "/etc/udev/rules.d/".

Ayuthia am I right to remove the video sections in the attached xorg.conf for Karmic and Lucid?  ATI and Intel video no longer need them?

----------


## mcoleman44

Not sure if what I'm about to tell you will be of any use or help but here it goes.

On my test partition I installed Karmic and used Lumenary's automated steps. When I restarted the stylus and touch both worked but weren't calibrated. I tried wacomcpl and no devices were listed.

So I placed the 90-n-trig.rules that Favux posted below and also tried his test xorg without the video sections. 

I restarted, touch and pen are both working but not calibrated. And the stylus is listed.

And I know that those rules are meant for linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 but I just thought I'd try it out.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Since I'm reasonably sure linuxwacom will not accept two touch streams from "separate" devices you'll have to setup the N-trig udev rules for either one-touch (N-Trig Touchscreen) or multi-touch.  Ayuthia maybe you could comment?


I will have to test that one out.  I am not for sure if the Wacom driver really cares as long as the names are different, but I could be wrong about this.  I am thinking along the lines of someone with a touchscreen laptop and attaching a Wacom pad.  I don't think that this would be any different. 




> Ayuthia am I right to remove the video sections in the attached xorg.conf for Karmic and Lucid?  ATI and Intel video no longer need them?


I think that they are still needed.  I still have the fglrx driver listed in xorg.conf.  For Lucid, I was using the radeon driver but I also added a few extra options in xorg.conf to get 3D to work.

I am going to try to find some time test this one out tomorrow.  I did not have a chance to get to it today.   :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Thanks for trying it!

I think I know what's going on, provided you had a non-symlink xorg.conf installed first.  Without the udev rules above (or the one on the HOW TO?) the Synaptic Touchpad or evdev driver was grabbing the digitizer.

With the new udev rules the check_driver 'program' called by the script made sure that linuxwacom had your digitizer.  This is good news!  I was hoping that would eliminate our Synaptic & evdev problem.   :Smile: 

But because you aren't using the 2-16-10 hid-ntrig.ko Rafi posted the streams are still multi-plexed for stylus and touch.  And that's why stylus is listed, stylus and touch are working but not calibrated.  Which seems to indicate the rules at least partially work.  I hope.

So until someone posts a compiled 2-16 hid-ntrig.ko the new rules won't work right for you.  Re: linuxwacom, 0.8.4-4 and earlier will only give you single finger touch, which is why I set it as the default.  I'm hoping with linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 and up you'll be able to use either multi-touch (two finger) or single finger touch.

Thanks again for testing!


Hi Ayuthia,

OK, I'll add the video section 'place holders' back in.




> I am thinking along the lines of someone with a touchscreen laptop and attaching a Wacom pad. I don't think that this would be any different.


I think I've seen conflict in that situation, with the wacom tablet pc's wacom.fdi not being able to handle a wacom tablet.  I can't remember details, but I think both were usb.  It would be sweet if the WACOM_TYPE = touch would accept both touch streams.  No messing with the udev rules configuration.

You wouldn't happen to have a full lshal with the 2-16 available now by any chance?

----------


## ndan

whew!  ok i've been following this off and on for some time now, though i moved recently and would say its been at least 2 or so months since i've bothered trying.  I'm very familiar with linux, and am going insane having reverted to windows however i see you have the touch features working in linux....

ok to the point.   

tx2z windows 7 driver version 1.26 firmware version 4.5.31.8.5

I would like to re-install karmic.  I was wading through the posts.... lot to gather, i see it works, however there is varying degrees depending upon on what firmware etc...  however i also did see a mention of reverting to an old firmware version....

what can i do to get this working the best with current discoveries.  what kernel on Karmic, what firmware for ntrig -- and if a different firmware then i have -- any idea where to get it.  

I understand google, i understand reading, however after doing this 15 some times now, i'd rather finally ask an expert on my readventure
thank you, and your help is greatly appreciated.

and serious kudos to you guys, you've gone milestones since i've gotten this laptop (before seven came out) wish i would have realized the updated firmware would have broke it back then.

----------


## mcoleman44

Hi Favux,

Do you remember when I asked if I could run compiz and rotation if I added those two lines in to magik advanced setup?

Well....Magik didn't quite work for me so Ive been using a simple script and attached it to my panel.

Is there any way to alter this script to work with compiz?


```
#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o inverted 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  HALF 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate HALF
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate HALF 
    ;; 
    inverted) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac
```

Maybe add a 


```
metacity --replace
```

at the top,
then a


```
compiz --replace
```

at the bottom of each section???

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Sure.  You're close.  A compiz off script is attached to the bottom of the Rotation HOW TO.  Check it out.


Hi ndan,

Welcome to the Ubuntu forums!

I feel your pain about updating to the Win7 firmware.  What we are hoping is that Rafi's new patch to hid-ntrig.c dated 2-16-10 (or maybe even the one from 2-5-10) will give us the hid-ntrig.ko we've been looking for.  With this one the the streams are no longer multiplexed giving us separate events.  We just have to figure out how to configure them.  You can see test udev rules and a test xorg.conf above.


Hi Ayuthia and everyone,

Here are the test n-trig.fdi's for Rafi's new hid-ntrig.ko dated 2-16-10 (and the 2-5-10?).  I haven't seen an 'input' section for 'if2' or anything trying to set up on it so I ignored it.  Ayuthia, given that your partial lshal only contained 3 'input' sections all on 'if1', I took that as a subtle hint that that's where the input was coming in on.   :Wink:   I went ahead and blocked off 'if0' because I have seen at least evdev trying to set up on it.

1)  Favux_hid-ntrig.ko(2-16-10)_one-touch-wacom_test 1_10-n-trig.fdi:  This is my best guess for single finger touch using at least the linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 (and up) series.  Only stylus and single-finger with multi-touch blocked off.

2)  Favux_hid-ntrig.ko(2-16-10)_multi-touch-wacom_test 1_10-n-trig.fdi:  This is for at least linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 (and up).  In this .fdi single-finger touch is disabled and multi-touch is enabled.  The hope is some of the gestures in 0.8.5-10 are enabled with this.  Since linuxwacom handles only two finger touch I hope this works.  I'm not sure Rafi told us how many fingers n-trig mult-touch is suppose to be.

3)  Favux_hid-ntrig.ko(2-16-10)_multi-input-evdev_test 1_10-n-trig.fdi:  Just for fun I tried to make a .fdi for evdev based on Rafi's and Ayuthia's hints.  The main guess I made is that evdev (MPX?) can handle multiple inputs from the same device unlike linuxwacom.  If wrong easy to separate them.

The n-trig.fdi could go in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/".

----------


## dyslexia

> Hi all,
> 
> The tutorials are great! Thank you very much.
> 
> I was wondering however, has anyone solved the issue where the stylus "jumps" to the top-left of the screen from time to time? It is _very_ annoying when using either gimp or wine+photoshop having to constantly going undo for whenever it happens! 
> 
> My current config is Karmic 64-bit and I am quite sure I followed the solutions (patched the kernel driver and patched the wacom pack) and I am using the vista firmware. I disabled touch because I never got it to work but I don't really care for that as much as just regular stylus drawing.
> 
> Thanks all!


It's top OR left, and basicly, Ed we don't have a clue.  Perhaps when we separate single touch from multitouch we will find out that  single touch in the linuxwacom tabletpc driver isn't really working?

----------


## mcoleman44

Thanks Favux,

I made some adjustments to it and it works like a charm!!!


```
#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 
# Replace Compiz with metacity before rotation to portrait;
# replace metacity with Compiz after rotating back to landscape.

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -start metacity 
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 5s
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  CW
    xsetwacom set touch rotate CW
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate CW
#    -restart Compiz 
    compiz --replace &
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 5s 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate NONE 
#    -restart Compiz
    compiz --replace &
    ;; 
esac
```

Any idea why rythmbox is opened when you press the middle of the three buttons on the screen?

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Nice work!

The 'sleep 5s', which is sleep 5 seconds, is probably overly long.  I did it just to be safe.  Wanted to be sure Compiz had been switched to metacity before rotating.  I got it down to 2 seconds IIRC, it depends on how fast your system is.

Speaking of which that may be what Magick needed.  I thought the built in delay before rotation would be enough, but maybe not.  So back in post #564 maybe the command:


```
metacity --replace; sleep 3s
```

or maybe 2 would work for you.  You'd have to experiment.  Notice you only need sleep prior to rotation, so metacity has time to replace Compiz.

That's just what the Media button is assigned to.  I think that's your media button, the big one?  Anyway that's the only bezel button working AFAIK.  Ayuthia should be able to tell you more.  You could reassign it to something else.  That's discussed a little in the Rotation HOW TO also.

----------


## mcoleman44

Thanks Favux,

Yeah, its the media key.
Where can I get a copy of linuxwacom 0.8.5-10?
And does rafis new ntrig have to be patched?
Ill install it on my test partition and use your test .fdi's and see what happens.

I got Magick working with two seconds. The reason it wouldn't work before was because I was trying to use an .fdi and an xorg.conf. I now have it all working 100%. Sound, stylus, rotation, and compiz!!!!!

Thanks everyone!!!

----------


## Favux

Outstanding!




> And does rafis new ntrig have to be patched?


Yes.  What he released was the patch to hid-ntig.c.  You have to apply the patch to hid-ntrig.c and compile it to get his new hid-ntrig.ko.  Ayuthia has a HOW TO on how to do that.  See 1) Karmic a) ( and 1) Lucid a) ).



> Where can I get a copy of linuxwacom 0.8.5-10?


For linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 see the link to the linuxwacom HOW TO in 1) Karmic a) i).  You'll have to patch and compile that too.

----------


## mcoleman44

Hi Favux,

Will the 90-n-trig.rules you posted work with the .fdi's you posted?

----------


## Favux

They should and might even help things.

The one thing I'm not sure about is when Rafi changed the 2-5 patch to the 2-16-10 patch he changed how touch was handled.  In the 2-5 patch he separated out single finger touch and multi-touch into two separate events.  But in the 2-16 he brought them back together.  So I think either touch rule in the udev rules would be the same, both usb streams would come over either.  Follow?  If so, then either .fdi would probably give the same result because Touchscreen and Multi-touch are the same thing.

We'd need Ayuthia or Rafi to tell us for sure.

Part of it is I think Ayuthia gave me some older udev info., basically saying it didn't matter, it would still look the same with Rafi's new hid-ntrig.ko.

Hopefully I haven't confused you.

----------


## mcoleman44

Can I use the hid-ntrig.ko that Ayuthia posted at 			#*567*?
And is it already patched?

Yeah, I think I understand...

I think you're saying that one finger touch is the same as multi touch and the ntrig rules helps separate them??
Maybe? I'm trying.

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

That's Rafi's 2-5-10 hid-ntrig.c which he decided was too ambitious and rolled back to combining the touches in the 2-16-10.  So it is the most experimental, but actually the one the udev rules and .fdi's were designed to cope with.




> I think you're saying that one finger touch is the same as multi touch and the ntrig rules helps separate them??


Not quite, 2-16-10 turned them back to the same while 2-5-10 had separated them.  But either way for the first time stylus and touch are separated with both.  So the udev rules and .fdi's are designed to cope with stylus and touch being separated.  And secondarily with the two touches being separated.  Does that make more sense?

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah, I got you now.
So the .fdi's  and ntrig rules you made can be used for Rafi's 2-5-10 hid-ntrig.c or not?

----------


## Favux

They should work with it.  I think the question is more will the linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 driver work with the multiplexed touch and give you gestures.


Pre 2-5-10 changes:

All usb input multi-plexed.  So stylus and touch on same event.  That's the xorg.conf and old udev symlink and why a .fdi wouldn't work.


2-5-10 changes:

Stylus, single finger touch, and multi-touch all seperated and now 3 events.

Now should be able to use a .fdi and also needs new udev rules/symlinks


2-16-10 rollback:

Stylus and touch separated and two events.  But the two touches:  single finger and multi-touch back to being multi-plexed, i.e. on the same event.  So "N-Trig Touchscreen" and "N-Trig MultiTouch" are now back to being the same thing.

At least that's my understanding.

----------


## mcoleman44

I have linuxwacom-0.8.5-10 installed and patched. Im using your 90-hid-ntrig rules. Im using the single touch .fdi you posted.
I have stylus but its way off, and no touch.



Here is some info:


```
root@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~# uname -r
2.6.31-19-generic
root@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~# xsetwacom list
root@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            10220  1 
ppdev                   8232  0 
snd_hda_codec_si3054     5856  1 
snd_hda_codec_realtek   277860  1 
snd_hda_intel          31880  2 
snd_hda_codec          87584  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               9352  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss            44704  0 
snd_mixer_oss          18976  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                93160  4 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           3460  0 
snd_seq_oss            33440  0 
snd_seq_midi            8192  0 
snd_rawmidi            27360  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                60608  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              26992  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          8308  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    77096  17 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
uvcvideo               65260  0 
iptable_filter          3872  0 
lib80211_crypt_tkip    10016  0 
joydev                 13088  0 
videodev               43360  1 uvcvideo
v4l1_compat            16804  2 uvcvideo,videodev
v4l2_compat_ioctl32    13344  1 videodev
ip_tables              21200  1 iptable_filter
x_tables               25832  1 ip_tables
hid_ntrig               7872  0 
soundcore               9088  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         10928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
amd64_edac_mod         26688  0 
fglrx                2234552  31 
psmouse                57124  0 
serio_raw               6596  0 
edac_core              48876  1 amd64_edac_mod
wl                   1277380  0 
lib80211                7812  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
wacom                  36616  0 
i2c_piix4              11728  0 
shpchp                 37756  0 
lirc_ene0100            9444  0 
lirc_dev               13928  1 lirc_ene0100
lp                     11908  0 
parport                40528  2 ppdev,lp
usbhid                 43968  0 
usb_storage            66016  0 
r8169                  38884  0 
mii                     6368  1 r8169
video                  23612  0 
output                  3680  1 video
root@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~# xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"HP Webcam"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 5
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
"N-Trig Pen"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 5
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000

	Code:
	
Here is my lshal:
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input9/event9'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input10/event10'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input8/event8'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
```

Im using the 2-5-10 by the way.

----------


## Favux

Hi mcoleman44,

Impressive.  I'll have to study it.  Udev rules with multi-touch commented out?

The hid-ntrig .fdi is loaded.

There are two styli in xinput:


```
"N-Trig Pen"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD

"N-Trig Pen"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
```

Which indicates some driver other than linuxwacom has them.  If linuxwacom did they'd say [XExtensionKeyboard] and there wouldn't be 'Type is TOUCHPAD'.

And sure enough in lshal you see:


```
input.x11_driver = 'evdev'

input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'
```

but no wacom.

I can't tell for sure which the n-trig is on 'if1' or 'if0'.  We need to look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

The simplest explanation (assuming the udev rules and .fdi are good, a big assumption) is that either linuxwacom isn't patched for n-trig correctly or wasn't installed correctly.  Any error messages when patching or compiling?

----------


## mcoleman44

Opps!

No, that wasn't with multi touch commented out. My bad. I'm working on it. 

I didn't get any errors. I did have to download it from a browser though. The terminal wouldn't fetch it. But let me ask you this;

Could I just use tekknokrat's debs?

----------


## Favux

> I did have to download it from a browser though. The terminal wouldn't fetch it.


That has me puzzled.



> Could I just use tekknokrat's debs?


Yes, but then you'd set up udev for single finger or one-touch and wouldn't get gestures since they aren't supported in 0.8.4-x.  But it would still be very valuable to know that the new rules and .fdi works for stylus and old style single finger touch.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Rafi was right (no surprise) and you can't use by-path paths, only eventxx paths.  If they are stable that should work.  But my experience tells me they aren't even with an internal usb connection.
> 
> If so that leaves symlinks.  Nphyx was correct in his post #514 when he looked at udevadm info., only ATTR{name} distinguishes all three.  ATTR{modalias} distinguishes between stylus and the touches, but not between the touches (that I see).  Besides 'name' is shorter, prettier, and more descriptive.
> 
> Since I'm reasonably sure linuxwacom will not accept two touch streams from "separate" devices you'll have to setup the N-trig udev rules for either one-touch (N-Trig Touchscreen) or multi-touch.  Ayuthia maybe you could comment?
> 
> I'm wondering if something like this would work with linuxwacom and also get us some gestures if multi-touch is setup with linuxwacom 0.8.5-10:
> 
> 
> ...


I am testing the udev rules and it looks like the rules are not matching up for the touch and stylus:


```
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTR{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"
#DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTR{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"
```

These items are not being defined so when the rules get to the end:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK="input/tabletpc-n-trig-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
```

The "input/tabletpc-n-trig-" portion gets created and the "input/n-trig" gets created and they point to the same device (the first event--stylus).  It only does the "input/n-trig" like the stylus because the rule matches up with the idVendor and there was no "touch" entry.

----------


## Ayuthia

For those following along with the udev symlink rules, please try the following if Favux's version does not work for you:



```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Favux, please review and correct anything that seems incorrect.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Nice!  We're getting there.  Like the 'mttouch' symlink!

The only thing I see is ATTRS.  If it isn't a syntax error to use it for ATTR we're golden.

One thing we might want to make sure of is that 'check_driver' is installed.  I'm thinking that it is installed by the wacom-tools package in Ubuntu.  If they are compiling it may not be there:


```
#!/bin/sh
#

#logger check_driver called with: $1 - $2 - $3 -

wanted=$1
devpath=$2
bustype=$3

device=$(readlink /sys/$devpath/device)
device=${device##*/}
driver=$(readlink /sys/$devpath/device/driver)
driver=${driver##*/}

logger device $device is bound to the $driver driver

if [ "$driver" != "$wanted" ]; then
    logger must rebind
    echo -n "$device" > /sys/$devpath/device/driver/unbind
    echo -n "$device" > /sys/bus/$bustype/drivers/$wanted/bind
else
    logger no need to rebind
fi
```

I think it should be at "/lib/udev/check_driver" (on Gentoo too), or maybe "/lib64/udev", I'm not sure:


```
.TH wacom\-tools 1 "5 Nov 2004" "Debian GNU/Linux" "Debian"
.SH NAME
check_driver \- Linux 2.6(.16+) userspace device rebinding helper.

.SH SYNOPSIS
.B check_driver driver devpath bustype

.SH DESCRIPTION
This is a \fBRUN\fP script that may be invoked from a udev rule to ensure the
correct driver is bound to a particular device, in situations where a
basic driver may bind to it first but a more specialised one is available.

.SH EXAMPLE
For the wacom device, a rule like this is used:

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

.SH COPYRIGHT
2006, Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>.  Created for the Debian GNU/Linux
distribution.  It may be freely distributed elsewhere.
```

As far as my attempt goes it's looking like 'path_id' still doesn't work with hid-ntrig.ko even with the streams separated, and set the ID_PATH variable correctly.  I thought there was a chance (code I cited in post to you and Rafi back a few pages).  This brings me back to what I have been vaguely muttering about since last June.  If further upstream in udev, around where the 'path_id' script is called, it or something similar couldn't get N-trig configured better.  That way by the time it reaches the udev symlink level we could handle it similar to Wacom.  And hopefully feed linuxwacom (or evdev, etc.) something it would be happier with.  The 'path_id' script/c code is at "/lib64/udev" on my system.  If it can't be done in the ntrig kernel module that has seemed to me to be a possible way.  It sounding like it would take some c-code, maybe a patch to 'path_id' probably at the:


```
handle_usb () {
: handle_usb $*
	local DEV=$1
	cd -P $1
	DEV=${PWD}
	port_id=${DEV##*/}
	port_num=${port_id#*-}
	host_dev_path=$DEV
```

function?  Or maybe a separate script to be called out for N-trig.  Don't know if this is worth pursuing.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Nice!  We're getting there.  Like the 'mttouch' symlink!
> 
> The only thing I see is ATTRS.  If it isn't a syntax error to use it for ATTR we're golden.


It seems to work fine either way.  I have tested it in Gentoo and Karmic and it works fine in both.




> One thing we might want to make sure of is that 'check_driver' is installed.  I'm thinking that it is installed by the wacom-tools package in Ubuntu.


I agree with you.  I did not have check_driver in Gentoo because I don't have the wacom driver installed.  It does show up in Karmic because I do have it.  This also leads to the next part.  




> As far as my attempt goes it's looking like 'path_id' still doesn't work with hid-ntrig.ko even with the streams separated, and set the ID_PATH variable correctly.  I thought there was a chance (code I cited in post to you and Rafi back a few pages).  This brings me back to what I have been vaguely muttering about since last June.  If further upstream in udev, around where the 'path_id' script is called, it or something similar couldn't get N-trig configured better.  That way by the time it reaches the udev symlink level we could handle it similar to Wacom.  And hopefully feed linuxwacom (or evdev, etc.) something it would be happier with.  The 'path_id' script/c code is at "/lib64/udev" on my system.  If it can't be done in the ntrig kernel module that has seemed to me to be a possible way.  It sounding like it would take some c-code, maybe a patch to 'path_id' probably at the:
> 
> 
> ```
> handle_usb () {
> : handle_usb $*
> 	local DEV=$1
> 	cd -P $1
> 	DEV=${PWD}
> ...


The path_id seems to come with the Wacom install also.  I do not have it in Gentoo but I get this when I run it in Karmic:


```
$ ll /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-19 16:26 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-n-trig -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-n-trig-mttouch -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-n-trig-touch -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-19 16:26 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event12
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-19 16:26 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse4

$ ll /dev/input
total 0
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     80 2010-02-19 16:26 by-id
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    200 2010-02-19 16:26 by-path
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 2010-02-19 10:25 event0
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 2010-02-19 10:25 event1
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 74 2010-02-19 16:26 event10
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 75 2010-02-19 16:26 event11
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 76 2010-02-19 16:26 event12
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 2010-02-19 10:25 event2
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 2010-02-19 10:25 event3
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 68 2010-02-19 10:25 event4
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 69 2010-02-19 10:25 event5
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 70 2010-02-19 10:25 event6
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 71 2010-02-19 16:26 event7
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 72 2010-02-19 16:26 event8
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 73 2010-02-19 16:26 event9
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 2010-02-19 10:25 mice
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 2010-02-19 10:25 mouse0
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 33 2010-02-19 16:26 mouse1
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 34 2010-02-19 16:26 mouse2
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 35 2010-02-19 16:26 mouse3
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 36 2010-02-19 16:26 mouse4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-02-19 16:26 n-trig -> event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-02-19 16:26 n-trig-mttouch -> event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-02-19 16:26 n-trig-touch -> event9
```

Is that what you are looking for?  If so, I was able to accomplish it by doing using the following rule:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Wow, you did it!!!  Happy day!   :Very Happy: 

So the path_id comes with the Wacom packages?  I had no idea!  I thought it was a standard system file.

We've got the Symlinks!

So does linuxwacom handle two separate touches?  The test2 xorg.conf I have ready has one touch Section where you change the line between "/dev/input/n-trig-touch" and "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch".  And then one touch line in "ServerLayout".

Aren't those input lists pretty?

I'm assuming adding DRIVERS=="wacom" back in doesn't work or you don't think it's necessary since check_driver associates it with wacom anyway.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Wow, you did it!!!  Happy day!  
> 
> So the path_id comes with the Wacom packages?  I had no idea!  I thought it was a standard system file.
> 
> We've got the Symlinks!
> 
> So does linuxwacom handle two separate touches?  The test2 xorg.conf I have ready has one touch Section where you change the line between "/dev/input/n-trig-touch" and "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch".  And then one touch line in "ServerLayout".
> ...


I forgot to talk about that.  From what I can tell, the DRIVER portion goes with the kernel module (ours shows up with ntrig instead of wacom).  My assumption is that if it finds the "N-Trig Pen" names, the kernel module is there.  With that said, the check_driver script should probably check for ntrig instead of wacom:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

----------


## Favux

Ahhh!  Then there are our N-trig udev rules.  Now just a little testing by some brave testers.

And we will find out what linuxwacom can and can't handle.

Edit:  Oh, could you maybe post the check_program and path_id on your site?  Then we can link to them.  And maybe instructions?

----------


## Ayuthia

> So does linuxwacom handle two separate touches?  The test2 xorg.conf I have ready has one touch Section where you change the line between "/dev/input/n-trig-touch" and "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch".  And then one touch line in "ServerLayout".


I just tried this out using the .fdi route where I am using all three and the wacom driver accepted it.  Here is a portion of xinput --list:


```
"N-Trig Touchscreen"    id=10   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                                                      
        Type is Wacom Touch                                                                                               
        Num_keys is 248                                                                                                   
        Min_keycode is 8                                                                                                  
        Max_keycode is 255                                                                                                
        Num_buttons is 5                                                                                                  
        Num_axes is 6                                                                                                     
        Mode is Absolute                                                                                                  
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                                                              
        Axis 0 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is 0                                                                                            
                Max_value is 9600                                                                                         
                Resolution is 0                                                                                           
        Axis 1 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is 0                                                                                            
                Max_value is 7200                                                                                         
                Resolution is 0                                                                                           
        Axis 2 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is 0                                                                                            
                Max_value is 0                                                                                            
                Resolution is 1                                                                                           
        Axis 3 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is -64                                                                                          
                Max_value is 63                                                                                           
                Resolution is 1                                                                                           
        Axis 4 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is -64                                                                                          
                Max_value is 63                                                                                           
                Resolution is 1                                                                                           
        Axis 5 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is 0                                                                                            
                Max_value is 1023                                                                                         
                Resolution is 1                                                                                           
"N-Trig MultiTouch"     id=11   [XExtensionKeyboard]                                                                      
        Type is Wacom Touch                                                                                               
        Num_keys is 248                                                                                                   
        Min_keycode is 8                                                                                                  
        Max_keycode is 255                                                                                                
        Num_buttons is 5                                                                                                  
        Num_axes is 6                                                                                                     
        Mode is Absolute                                                                                                  
        Motion_buffer is 256                                                                                              
        Axis 0 :                                                                                                          
                Min_value is 0                                                                                            
                Max_value is 9600                                                                                         
                Resolution is 0
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 7200
                Resolution is 0
        Axis 2 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 0
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 3 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 4 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 5 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen"    id=12   [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Type is Wacom Stylus
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
        Num_buttons is 5
        Num_axes is 6
        Mode is Absolute
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 9600
                Resolution is 800
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 7200
                Resolution is 1280
        Axis 2 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 256
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 3 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 4 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 5 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
```

However, if the N-Trig Touchscreen and N-Trig MultiTouch both reported data, you would need to configure both separately.  For example, if you wanted to stop the touch portion from working, you would need to do the following:


```
xsetwacom set "N-Trig Touchscreen" touch off
xsetwacom set "N-Trig MultiTouch" touch off
```

or else one of the two will continue report to xorg and make it look like touch is still active.

----------


## Favux

Cool!

Then I'm betting this xorg.conf will work too.

Edit:  And that's linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 or better?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Cool!
> 
> Then I'm betting this xorg.conf will work too.
> 
> Edit:  And that's linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 or better?


I just tested the xorg.conf configuration and it works:


```
jayhawk@WOPR:~$ xinput --list
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ stylus                                   id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ mttouch                                  id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ touch                                    id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ Macintosh mouse button emulation         id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad               id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch                        id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig Pen                               id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig Touchscreen                       id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard             id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ HP WMI hotkeys                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ HP Webcam                                id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ Sleep Button                             id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ Power Button                             id=18   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ Video Bus                                id=19   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ Power Button                             id=20   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

I did not block out my .fdi so there are additional entries showing.  So if we do use the xorg.conf, we need to make sure that it is not also being configured in the .fdi or else xsetwacom will produce some odd results with rotation and turning touch on/off.

Also, you are right that we need linuxwacom-0.8.5-8 or newer.  The older versions will have some problems with the touch portion because the older version expects the touch to be reported differently.

EDIT: Don't mind the odd characters in my xinput information.  That has something to do with my current xorg version in Gentoo.

----------


## Ubuntiac

I'd like to get a fresh install of Lucid AMD64 daily installed just to test this out on my Latitude XT.

What's the most step-by-step set of instructions so I don't have to wade through 64 pages of this thread? Would it be post#1 on this thread, or is there a better guide? I don't really have any idea currently about whether I should be using .fdi's, xorg, udev rules or any of that stuff.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'd like to get a fresh install of Lucid AMD64 daily installed just to test this out on my Latitude XT.
> 
> What's the most step-by-step set of instructions so I don't have to wade through 64 pages of this thread? Would it be post#1 on this thread, or is there a better guide? I don't really have any idea currently about whether I should be using .fdi's, xorg, udev rules or any of that stuff.


I think that post 1 of this thread is the best at this point.  I think that xorg.conf will still work in Lucid otherwise you will need to configure things using udev.  Hal does not come by default in Lucid so the .fdi option is not available.

I have not had a chance to use the Wacom driver in Lucid yet.  I am currently updating Lucid right now and plan to check it out to see what is needed.  It does look like Favux has some information for it in the first post though.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,




> I just tested the xorg.conf configuration and it works:


Great!



> Also, you are right that we need linuxwacom-0.8.5-8 or newer. The older versions will have some problems with the touch portion because the older version expects the touch to be reported differently.


That's what I thought.

OK, I'll add the new N-trig udev rules and multi-touch xorg.conf to the HOW TO!



> I think that xorg.conf will still work in Lucid


I think it will too.  I think it goes through the new configuration stuff first and then to xorg.conf, so it should/may work.

----------


## Ayuthia

I am currently in Lucid and using Rafi Rubin's 02/16/2010 kernel module with a patched version of the linuxwacom kernel (I patched the version that is currently used in Lucid).  The xorg.conf worked without any issues but I also did make an update to the udev rules for Lucid:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

I added the x11_driver to the rules so that it will use the wacom driver instead of evdev.

----------


## Favux

Nice!  Even better.


*Test .fdi for new hid-ntrig.ko (2-5 & 2-16-10) and linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 or better.*
Alright, using the new udev rules, including check_driver, let's see if this .fdi works in Karmic.  Use the udev rules in the first post HOW TO because the copy error (missing # on the first line) is corrected.  Basic instructions for check_driver are also there.  So be sure all that is installed before installing this .fdi.

Call it 10-n-trig.fdi and install it in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/":


```
gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-n-trig.fdi
```

If it does work we could then see if we can get the eraser (a side button?) working for the XT and XT2's.

----------


## wreuven

Hi Favux,

Thanks for the effort in writing all this up. Unfortunately, I am having trouble following it.

I would like to get multi-touch working in  32-bit Karmic (2.6.31-16-generic). 

In general, it seems like you are recommending Rafi's patches but they can't be applied instead of the confidence patch when following the instructions at http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23 so how do I go about building them for 32-bit?

So I gave up on Rafi and tried to follow the instructions using the confidence patch but that also doesn't work since the makefile has no such target as 'modules'

Any ideas?

wr

----------


## Favux

Hi wreuven,




> Rafi's patches but they can't be applied instead of the confidence patch when following the instructions at http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=23 so how do I go about building them for 32-bit?


Correct, Rafi's patches are the way to get multi-touch, along with linuxwacom 0.8.5-10.  Currently using Rafi's 2-16-10 version.  He has the patch and the already patched hid-ntrig.c available (linked).  What goes wrong when trying to compile?  The same as below?



> tried to follow the instructions using the confidence patch but that also doesn't work since the makefile has no such target as 'modules'


Afraid that's an Ayuthia question.  Is there a /lib32 directory?  IIRC the ntrig-v5.tar.bz2 built the 32-bit hid-ntrig.ko and I thought the ntrig-v6.tar.bz2 did as well.  You might want to compare the two to see what's different.    Ayuthia's writing up instructions, so I suppose we could just wait on them.  Up to you.

----------


## Ayuthia

I think that it would be easier to use the hid-ntrig.c file instead of the patch.  The patch that he supplied goes to the 2.6.33 kernel if I recall correctly.




> tried to follow the instructions using the confidence patch but that also doesn't work since the makefile has no such target as 'modules'


It sound like you are not in the drivers/hid directory for the kernel source.  If the error still occurs, please post the error message.  It might help provide a better picture.

----------


## Ubuntiac

SOLVED: "sudo apt-get install pkg-config"  :Smile: 

Hey guys,

I'm just trying to test by following post#1 with a fresh install of Kubuntu Lucid AMD64. Everything seems to go fine (barring missing git and autoconf packages) until I hit make for xf86-input wacom. Here's my output from autogen.sh onwards:



```
user@neo:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'                             
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext                    
autoreconf: running: aclocal                                   
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:659: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...         
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:643: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from... 
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-server.m4:31: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from... 
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing                                               
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8646: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...                               
aclocal.m4:8630: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from...                       
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8763: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from...                      
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: running: libtoolize --install --copy                                
libtoolize: Consider adding `-I m4' to ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS in Makefile.am.          
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:659: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...         
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:643: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from... 
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-server.m4:31: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from... 
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf                                          
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8646: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...                               
aclocal.m4:8630: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from...                       
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8763: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from...                      
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoheader                                        
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8646: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...                               
aclocal.m4:8630: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from...                       
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8763: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from...                      
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: running: automake --add-missing --copy --no-force                   
configure.ac:45: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8646: XORG_INSTALL is expanded from...                               
aclocal.m4:8630: XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS is expanded from...                       
configure.ac:45: the top level                                                  
configure.ac:71: warning: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
aclocal.m4:8763: XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT is expanded from...                      
configure.ac:71: the top level                                                  
autoreconf: Leaving directory `.'                                               
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c                    
checking whether build environment is sane... yes                               
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p                            
checking for gawk... gawk                                                       
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes                                       
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes     
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu                          
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu                           
checking for style of include used by make... GNU                               
checking for gcc... gcc                                                         
checking whether the C compiler works... yes                                    
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out                       
checking for suffix of executables...                                           
checking whether we are cross compiling... no                                   
checking for suffix of object files... o                                        
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes                         
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes                                          
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed                        
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3                                        
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed                    
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep                   
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E                                              
checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F                                              
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld                                      
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes                           
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B           
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm                   
checking whether ln -s works... yes                                             
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864                
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes               
checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes                              
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r                    
checking for objdump... objdump                                                 
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all                       
checking for ar... ar                                                           
checking for strip... strip                                                     
checking for ranlib... ranlib                                                   
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok           
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E                                
checking for ANSI C header files... yes                                         
checking for sys/types.h... yes                                                 
checking for sys/stat.h... yes                                                  
checking for stdlib.h... yes                                                    
checking for string.h... yes                                                    
checking for memory.h... yes                                                    
checking for strings.h... yes                                                   
checking for inttypes.h... yes                                                  
checking for stdint.h... yes                                                    
checking for unistd.h... yes                                                    
checking for dlfcn.h... yes                                                     
checking for objdir... .libs                                                    
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no                        
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC                           
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes                               
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes                                
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes                                    
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes                           
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no                                   
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so                                  
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate                           
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes                                     
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes                                        
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes                                           
checking whether to build static libraries... no                                            
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc                                                            
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes                            
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes                                             
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed                           
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3                                           
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99                                     
./configure: line 11291: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG: command not found                             
./configure: line 11416: --print-errors: command not found                                  
./configure: line 11533: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG: command not found                             
./configure: line 11537: --variable=sdkdir: command not found                               
checking if XINPUT is defined... no                                                         
./configure: line 11572: syntax error near unexpected token `XORG,'                         
./configure: line 11572: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(XORG, xorg-server xproto $REQUIRED_MODULES)'    
user@neo:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$ make                                                   
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
```

I'm guessing it's that I don't have whatever package defines PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG but I have not idea what this would be. Any ideas?

----------


## CuccoMagic

Is there any way to fully turn off or remove touch/multitouch? Xorg turns it off but if you put 3 fingers or the side of your hand when using the pen, Ubuntu will recognize it and the cruiser will jump there.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Well, colour me pretty impressed! After finishing post 1 with my Dell Latitude XT I have a working stylus. I also have cursor movement with touch, although it seems uncalibrated and moves about twice the speed of my finger.

What I don't seem to have is the ability to "click" with touch (although stylus click works).So I guess my question is how to calibrate touch and get touch-click working.


What information would be useful to you guys?

user@neo:~$ xinput --list


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen" eraser                       id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen"                              id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                      id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen" eraser                       id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen"                              id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                      id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "PS/2 Generic Mouse"                      id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"        id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Video Bus"                               id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                            id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Sleep Button"                            id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Dell WMI hotkeys"                        id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Great!  Thanks for that.  I'll add "apt-get install git-core autoconf (& automake?, libtool is already there) pkg-config (naturally since it goes with automake and autoconf)"  to the HOW TO's dependency line.   :Capital Razz:   Let me know if there are any that can be removed.  Or any other needed ones!


Hi CuccoMagic,

Which xorg.conf are you using?  One of the ones with Jaunty in it or the new one that says multi-touch-Symlinks?

----------


## Favux

Oops, got distracted and posted after your next post.

Outstanding!  N-trig in Lucid!  Nice job.  The xorg.conf or did you try a .fdi (which one of either)?

The "xinput --list" is good.  Also "xsetwacom list", lshal, and Xorg.0.log.

Thanks!

----------


## Ubuntiac

I haven't actually added *any* xorg stuff or .fdi's yet. Just followed post 1 (compiling rather than using precompiled, obviously). I used the Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 daily iso from yesterday.

Here's my outputs:
xsetwacom list

```
"N-Trig Pen" eraser ERASER
"N-Trig Pen"     STYLUS
"N-Trig Pen" eraser ERASERly
"N-Trig Pen"     STYLUS
```

lshal:


```
error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

Xorg.0.log (last line is kinda interesting):


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-14-generic root=UUID=a8958942-ab37-44d7-a374-6e2830445e94 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M nomodeset
Build Date: 19 February 2010  11:38:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu1 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 23 02:23:24 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c8300
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:7942:1028:0204 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"
		Driver	"ati"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 2.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.2, module version = 0.4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so
(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.0.2
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000feaf0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000feaf0000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1200" (ChipID = 0x7942)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x0204
	IOBaseAddress: 0xee00
	Filename: br26397.bin 
	BIOS Bootup Message: 
ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for Dell/Parker                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 350000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 333000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=70000 max=120000; xclk=40000
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71450
HBlank: 168, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32
VBlank: 22, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: LVDS
  Connector: LVDS
  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-D
  DFP2: INTERNAL_DDI
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
finished output detect: 1
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 122016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x088c8000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x0630c900
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7feb0a0d2000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1b7ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7feb0a208000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2b801000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7feaf51a8000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2b802000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7feaf3528000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xbfffb000 is: 0xbfffb000
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 124944384 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT1 disable success
Output LCD1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1280x800 - 1448 822 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
ffreq: 71450.000000
best_freq: 71450
best_feedback_div: 159.6
best_ref_div: 2
best_post_div: 16
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 71450, PLL 71450
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x9F(159), fracfbdiv 6, pdiv 16
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output digital setup success
Output LCD1 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: generating xkmfile /tmp/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event2)
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event6)
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.10.4
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Pen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen" eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen"" (type: STYLUS)
(--) "N-Trig Pen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event7)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute touchpad.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Configuring as touchpad
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Pen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(**) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen" eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen"" (type: STYLUS)
(--) "N-Trig Pen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event9)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute touchpad.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Configuring as touchpad
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event4)
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/event14)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Configuring as mouse
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""PS/2 Generic Mouse"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/mouse5)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/mouse5"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""PS/2 Generic Mouse""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (/dev/input/event10)
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": always reports core events
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Found keys
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Dell WMI hotkeys"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event3)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(WW) "N-Trig Touchscreen": unable to handle keycode 333
```

Man, I would *love* to see multi-touch for painting / navigating in Krita. That would be mindblowing.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ayuthia

> I haven't actually added *any* xorg stuff or .fdi's yet. Just followed post 1 (compiling rather than using precompiled, obviously). I used the Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 daily iso from yesterday.
> 
> Here's my outputs:
> xsetwacom list
> 
> ```
> "N-Trig Pen" eraser ERASER
> "N-Trig Pen"     STYLUS
> "N-Trig Pen" eraser ERASERly
> ...


The 333 message has always been there at least with the newer firmware.  I forgot what it was for (I looked it up once).  I would recommend starting with xorg.conf instead of .fdi because hal is deprecated and has been mostly removed in Ubuntu (but Kubuntu still has it because of KDE apps).

As for building xf86-input-wacom, I did :


```
sudo apt-get build-deb xf86-input-wacom
```

instead of using the steps in post 1.  It should cover everything you need before compiling the source.  You can then either download the source from the repository or build it from git.  I used the repository version and patched it.

I have not been able to get the multi-touch working properly in KDE yet.  I can get the multiple pointers, but they do not run any of the widget apps properly (no pinching, rotation, or multiple fingers in blackboard).  I am current rewriting my driver that I have been using in Gentoo and have been able to get the single finger right-click and two-finger scrolling to work now.  I need to update the configuration app so that you can turn things on and off and work on multi-touch.  I also have to make some changes to the driver so that it will sort the multi-touch data correctly from the kernel module since the firmware does not report the ID's properly.  I also needed to make some changes to the kernel module so that the multi-touch data is reported correctly based on the information in the kernel docs.

I am hoping to get this all working before Lucid comes out.  I also want to test this against the four-finger touch firmware to see if I can get them working also.  I am not for sure if I need to incorporate Carlos Garnacho's changes or not to activate the multi-touch in 2.59.

----------


## ndan

finally some success kernel 2.6.31-20-generic with win7 firmware

using 1)a precompiled hid-ntrig.ko (2-16-10)

used symlinks versus bypaths
originally used the incorrect xorg.conf therefore tried the fdi mentioned in post 621 reread n realized i used the first not the second (multitouch xorg) using the second xorg i now have touch which also clicks where i touch however the pen does not work well it goes to where i point (it does not click) however it also doesn't follow the pen on the screen nor does the button on the pen work.  multitouch does not appear to work as well considering if i touch one point on the desktop then click another it attempts to drag and create a box and jumps around like mad as if its cycling between the two.

what work:
single touch with click upon touch
what doesn't: 
anything else

any more help would be greatly appreciated:
furthermore i thought i should add, there is noting that with win7 beta drivers multitouch was expanded beyond two points, and re limited upon final release, is anything being done with this?

any help for further progression i can do to test possible ideas would be wonderful.  But seriously THANK YOU on finally getting at least single touch to work, its my primary concern.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> I am current rewriting my driver that I have been using in Gentoo and have been able to get the single finger right-click and two-finger scrolling to work now.  I need to update the configuration app so that you can turn things on and off and work on multi-touch.  I also have to make some changes to the driver so that it will sort the multi-touch data correctly from the kernel module since the firmware does not report the ID's properly.  I also needed to make some changes to the kernel module so that the multi-touch data is reported correctly based on the information in the kernel docs.
> 
> I am hoping to get this all working before Lucid comes out.  I also want to test this against the four-finger touch firmware to see if I can get them working also.


Dude, did I mention that you're my personal open-source hero?  :Razz: 

By the way I ran through setup 3 in post 1 (which I missed before). For xorg.conf I just used the attached one without the usb-by paths.

*Works:*
Touch now seems properly calibrated
Touch-click works. Awesome! It's amazing how much better things work when you follow the instructions.  :Smile: 
Stylus click and right click
Stylus pressure (in GTK apps only)

*Doesn't work / not sure how to test:*
Multitouch (how to test?)
Top (middle mouse button? eraser?) button on stylus freezes cursor until released

By the way, would it be of any use to post the hid-ntrig.ko I compiled (2.6.32 AMD64)?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

I was wondering about that, but figured you'd get to it.

Great, working!

For "eraser"(?) remove the comments from the eraser section in the xorg.conf and the eraser line in "ServerLayout" and reboot and see if it works.

To answer your other question, right now xf86-input-wacom doesn't have wacomcpl.  So you'll have to set up a script of xsetwacom commands to run when the system starts if you need to configure things, like touch relative or absolute, or on and off.

They also rebuilt xsetwacom commands for xf86-input-wacom.  So they may be a little different.  See what "man xf86-input-wacom" says, if anything.  You could also see if there is a "man xsetwacom".  I don't think there is.  Experimentation may be needed!

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

I'm not for sure how much of the gestures (multi-touch) stuff has made it into the main branch of xf86-input-wacom.  I know some of it is still in Chris Bagwell's Bamboo branch.  He's been ironing out the kinks and Peter has been importing it into the Master branch when ready.  It looks like Chris has it mostly figured out now.  That's why I have you cloning the Master git branch, rather than downloading a point release tar (like 0.10.4).  You'll get the latest official updates as soon as available.  And a lot of other general fixes too.  Not to mention manual updates.


Hi ndan,

It sounds like you may not have installed the new udev rules in 3 a).  Could that be it?

----------


## jkstuff1

Hi everyone,

I have the patch from Rafi (02-16) for the ntrig driver and the 8.5-10 for the wacom with the patch already in the tree.

I am running 2.6.31-20 32 bit.

When the screen is in normal landscape, everything is fine. However, when I rotate, the Pen works fine, but the touch jumps to a mirror location after I release it.

Here is my xorg; rules; 

xorg.conf


```
 
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
Section "InputDevice"
 Identifier "stylus"
 Driver  "wacom"
 Option  "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
 Option  "Type"  "stylus"
 Option  "USB"  "on"
 Option  "Button2" "3" # make stylus button R mouse click
 Option  "TopX"  "0"
 Option  "TopY"  "0"
 Option  "BottomX" "9600"
 Option  "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
 Identifier "touch"
 Driver  "wacom"
 Option  "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
 Option  "Type"  "touch"
 Option  "USB"  "on"
 Option  "TopX"  "0"
 Option  "TopY"  "0"
 Option  "BottomX" "9600"
 Option  "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
 Identifier "mttouch"
 Driver  "wacom"
 Option  "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
 Option  "Type"  "touch"
 Option  "USB"  "on"
 Option  "TopX"  "0"
 Option  "TopY"  "0"
 Option  "BottomX" "9600"
 Option  "BottomY" "7200"
EndSection
Section "Device"
 Identifier "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
 Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection
Section "Screen"
 Identifier "Default Screen"
 Monitor  "Configured Monitor"
 Device  "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
Section "ServerLayout"
 Identifier "X.org Configured"
# Identifier "Default Layout"
# Screen  "Default Screen"
 InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
# InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
 InputDevice "touch"  "SendCoreEvents"
 InputDevice "mttouch" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

rules:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.
KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"
# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"
LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Any ideas?

----------


## Favux

Hi jkstuff1,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Nice job.  It looks like you have a HP TX2z.  Do you know your firmware?

We can look at your "xinput --list", Xorg.0.log (in /var/log), and lshal (lshal>jkstuff1_lshal.txt).

That said it sounds like a known bug in linuxwacom that I reported:  see Tracker ID: 2938348 - http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func...96&atid=525124  Especially if the pointer comes back to your finger as soon as you place it back on the screen.  We may have to wait for 0.8.5-11, due out in 2-3 weeks, for a fix.

You could also try the slightly simplified rule in the HOW TO on the front page where Ayuthia explicitly linked the linuxwacom driver to the inputs.

Actually I'm interested in the fact that that version of the rules seems to be working well for you!

Hope this helps.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,



> Multitouch (how to test?)


Right now I think there is pinch zoom, two finger scroll (horizontal and vertical), and maybe two finger tap.


Hi everyone,

Since the new udev rules seem to be working I'd appreciate if some folks using the original symlink rules for the multiplexed (single stream) hid-ntrig.ko (pre-Rafi's 2-5-10 one), in Jaunty or Karmic, would test the following udev rules.  These rules should be the equivalent of the original one (in 3 b)), but hopefully perform better.  Avoiding things like the Synaptic touchpad driver grabbing the N-trig digitizer.  It would also bring the original multiplex rule more in line with the new rules for the separated streams.

You'd keep your original symlink xorg.conf and follow the instructions in 3 and 3 a)on the N-trig HOW TO, so that you also install check_driver.


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets (hid-ntrig.ko earlier than 2-5-10 i.e. multiplexed).
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig one is already bound
# to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"
```

If it works out we can change the rule in 3 b) to this updated version.  And in the process simplify the HOW TO, something we all want!

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Right now I think there is pinch zoom, two finger scroll (horizontal and vertical), and maybe two finger tap.


In what application(s)?
I'm not seeing any different behavior using two fingers in Firefox / Konqueror for scroll. Thus far touch seem to be working just like a 1 button mouse.

Oddly, when I go to system settings -> Keyboard and mouse -> Touchpad in Kubuntu it says "Touchpad name: device not found" and all the options are greyed out (including 2 finger scroll) despite having both general touch and the touchpad working...

----------


## Favux

It may be that Kubuntu 10.4 doesn't completely support xf86-input-wacom yet, Ubuntu added it about 3 weeks ago.  Or xf86-input-wacom doesn't have as much gesture support in it as I thought.  If so that should be coming shortly.

By the way it would be a big help if you posted a tar of your hid-ntirg.ko!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Dude, did I mention that you're my personal open-source hero? 
> 
> By the way I ran through setup 3 in post 1 (which I missed before). For xorg.conf I just used the attached one without the usb-by paths.
> 
> *Works:*
> Touch now seems properly calibrated
> Touch-click works. Awesome! It's amazing how much better things work when you follow the instructions. 
> Stylus click and right click
> 
> ...


Are you able to get the DebugLevel or CommonDBG to work?  I was trying it out and found that it is reporting nothing for me.  I know that the two-finger tap does get registered but that was from Karmic, I think.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Ok, sorry for the delay, but here's the hid-ntrig.ko as requested:

*kernel:* 2.6.32-14-generic

*64 or 32-bit:* AMD64

*Rafi's patch version:* 2-16-10

*N-trig firmware version:* Uh, I don't know. How do I find out? I bought this machine second hand. It came with Vista, but had XP on it, which I promptly wiped for Kubuntu.  :Smile: 

Amongst the other things I don't know are what DebugLevel and CommonDBG are. If anyone wants to point me to a description of what you'd like me to do though, I'm happy to try.

Oh, further testing has also turned up that pressure on the stylus works, while pressure from touch doesn't seem to. I tested in Gimp by activating all the extended devices on "screen".

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Great!  Thank you.  I don't know how to find out other than looking in Control Panel in windows.  So if Vista is the most recent Windows you installed it would be Vista firmware, unless you deliberately rolled it back.  I don't think any Wacom touch has pressure.  Great news that stylus does!  On debug see below.


Hi Ayuthia,

I think you need to set the '--enable-debug' flag at configure when compiling to enable changing debug level while the driver is running.  Otherwise the xsetwacom equivalents of the xorg.conf lines:

xsetwacom set "DeviceName" DebugLevel "number"

xsetwacom set "DeviceName" CommonDBG "number"

won't override xorg.conf or the defaults.  Does "man wacom" (or whatever it's called now, "man xf86-input-wacom"?) say anything?  I can ask on linuxwacom-discuss if you like.

So Ubutiac you'd set in the xorg.conf Section you want to investigate (stylus, or touch etc.) at the end of it:

Option "DebugLevel" "number"

And to get debug for the whole tablet you'd add to the first Wacom section, again it can be at the end:

Option "CommonDBG" "number"

"number" = 1 to 12

Although we actually found "CommonDBG" added extra info. when added to more than one section.  Since they've done a lot of debug clean-up and changes I don't know if that's true anymore.

And Ayuthia is there a problem if I change "wanted=$1" in check_driver to hid-ntrig so it reads "check_driver hid-ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"?

----------


## Ubuntiac

And once I have the xorg lines inserted and x restarted, where would the info Ayuthia wants be? Xinput --list? Xorg.0.log?

Oh, by the way xf86-input-wacom doesn't even show in the repo's on either of my Lucid machines, so I guess it's still just on its way to Kubuntu.

----------


## Favux

It would be in /var/log in both Xorg.0.log and messages.  So set for 12, the most verbose to start.



> Oh, by the way xf86-input-wacom doesn't even show in the repo's on either of my Lucid machines, so I guess it's still just on its way to Kubuntu.


Ahhh, that's interesting.

----------


## CuccoMagic

I think I'm using the jaunty xorg

----------


## Favux

Hi CuccoMagic,

OK, then in the touch section change:


```
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
```

to


```
#	Option		"Touch"		"on"
```

The '#' is a comment, so you're commenting it out.  To edit xorg.conf you can use:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

make the change, Save, close, and reboot.  No more touch.

----------


## jkstuff1

Thanks Favux,

First, I am workjing with a Dell XT2.
I looked at the list of the firmware and I mine is not listed. I looked under wind7 and this is what I see:
Driver Version 1.26.7.39
Firmware Version: 4.6.18.13.5
Software Bundle Version: 2.254

Here is the Xorg.0.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux xreaderr1-dellxt2-3 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic root=UUID=f95fcec3-0ebf-4256-aae6-6d2c620be1b4 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
 to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 25 10:01:10 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) |-->Input Device "mttouch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
 Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
 /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
 built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
 If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
 X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
 X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
 X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
 X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7
(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1028:0252 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf6c00000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000ef98/8
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.9.0
 Module class: X.Org Video Driver
 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-10 $
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
 i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
 E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
 "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         solid
(II)         copy
(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): No memory allocations
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) stylus: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) stylus: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/n-trig-touch
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=0 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) mttouch: always reports core events
(**) mttouch device is /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch
(**) mttouch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) mttouch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) mttouch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) mttouch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "mttouch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=0 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event15"
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 413c:8161
(**) HID 413c:8161: always reports core events
(**) HID 413c:8161: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 413c:8161: Found keys
(II) HID 413c:8161: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 413c:8161" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
```

Here is the xinput


```
"Virtual core pointer" id=0 [XPointer]
 Num_buttons is 32
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1 [XKeyboard]
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"stylus" id=2 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Stylus
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 800
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 1280
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 256
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"touch" id=3 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Touch
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 0
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"mttouch" id=4 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Touch
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 0
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"PS/2 Generic Mouse" id=5 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is MOUSE
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
"Power Button" id=6 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Dell WMI hotkeys" id=7 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button" id=8 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" id=9 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"HID 413c:8161" id=10 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus" id=11 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus" id=12 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation" id=13 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is MOUSE
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen" id=14 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is TOUCHPAD
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 3
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 10000
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 10000
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 256
  Resolution is 10000
```

Here is the lshal


```

Dumping 164 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.13'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 13  (0xd)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20090521'  (string)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.board.product = '0K494P'  (string)
  system.board.serial = '.JXS6M4J.CN701669CD0F2F.'  (string)
  system.board.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.board.version = ''  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Portable'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '11/09/2009'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'A05'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'laptop'  (string)
  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 10818  (0x2a42)  (int)
  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  system.hardware.product = 'Latitude XT2'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = 'JXS6M4J'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '44454C4C-5800-1053-8036-CAC04F4D344A'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = ''  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'i686'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '2.6.31-20-generic'  (string)
  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.micro = 31  (0x1f)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  input.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input10/event9'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'sleep'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  input.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:3a/input/input6/event6'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_5'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'lid'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_5'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  input.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:33/input/input5/event5'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_2a_79_b1_df_9d_86'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.bridge'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.bridge'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Bridge Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_2a_79_b1_df_9d_86'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/pan0'  (string)
  net.address = '2a:79:b1:df:9d:86'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.bridge.mac_address = 46702163631494  (0x2a79b1df9d86)  (uint64)
  net.interface = 'pan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U9400  @ 1.40GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U9400  @ 1.40GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-bluetooth bluetooth Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-wifi wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-wifi'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)
  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)
  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input3/event3'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-generic-backlight'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'laptop_panel'} (string list)
  info.category = 'laptop_panel'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic Backlight Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'  (string)
  laptop_panel.access_method = 'general'  (string)
  laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware = false  (bool)
  laptop_panel.num_levels = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'
  battery.charge_level.current = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.design = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.last_full = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.rate = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)
  battery.model = 'DELL H986H9B'  (string)
  battery.present = true  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
  battery.reporting.current = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.design = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.last_full = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.rate = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  battery.reporting.technology = 'Li-ion'  (string)
  battery.reporting.unit = 'mAh'  (string)
  battery.serial = '258'  (string)
  battery.technology = 'lithium-ion'  (string)
  battery.type = 'primary'  (string)
  battery.vendor = 'Sanyo'  (string)
  battery.voltage.current = 12341  (0x3035)  (int)
  battery.voltage.design = 11100  (0x2b5c)  (int)
  battery.voltage.unit = 'mV'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)
  info.category = 'battery'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'DELL H986H9B'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'
  ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)
  info.capabilities = {'ac_adapter'} (string list)
  info.category = 'ac_adapter'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic AC Adapter Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/ACPI0003:00/power_supply/AC'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0103)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0103'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'
  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (DELabcd)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'DELabcd'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 aux'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0f13'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)
  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (regulatory.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'regulatory.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)
  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)
  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'psmouse'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-probe-vmmouse'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event15'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event15'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input16/event15'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (eisa.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/eisa.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'eisa.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'
  info.linux.driver = 'dcdbas'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (dcdbas)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/dcdbas'  (string)
  platform.id = 'dcdbas'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (Fixed MDIO bus.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2930'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2930'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10544  (0x2930)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ahci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10282  (0x282a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_4'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/scsi_host/host5'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 5  (0x5)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_3'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/scsi_host/host4'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 4  (0x4)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_2'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/scsi_host/host3'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_1'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host1/scsi_host/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/scsi_host/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'
  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'PT000D'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  storage.size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part4_size_1024'
  block.device = '/dev/sda4'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part4_size_1024'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda4'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.flags = {} (string list)
  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  volume.partition.start = 121816396800  (0x1c5cd2b400)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.type = '0x05'  (string)
  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = ''  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f95fcec3_0ebf_4256_aae6_6d2c620be1b4'
  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f95fcec3_0ebf_4256_aae6_6d2c620be1b4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 71489187  (0x442d6a3)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 121816429056  (0x1c5cd33200)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 36602463744  (0x885ad4600)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'f95fcec3-0ebf-4256-aae6-6d2c620be1b4'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_537c192d_3576_4db2_a6e1_0ef066e0ff57'
  block.device = '/dev/sda6'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (swap)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_537c192d_3576_4db2_a6e1_0ef066e0ff57'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'swap'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'other'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '2'  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 3164742  (0x304a46)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 158418925056  (0x24e280f600)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 1620347904  (0x60948c00)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = '537c192d-3576-4db2-a6e1-0ef066e0ff57'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_532ECA3465488615'
  block.device = '/dev/sda3'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ntfs)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_532ECA3465488615'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda3'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 74637990  (0x472e2a6)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 83601745920  (0x13770d6800)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 38214650880  (0x8e5c54c00)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '532ECA3465488615'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D6AC0652AC062E15'
  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ntfs)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D6AC0652AC062E15'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 162850905  (0x9b4e859)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 222082560  (0xd3cb600)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 83379663360  (0x1369d0b200)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'D6AC0652AC062E15'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_07DA_0110'
  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'DellUtility'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_07DA_0110'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = 'FAT16'  (string)
  volume.ignore = true  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'DellUtility'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'utf8', 'shortname=', 'codepage=', 'iocharset=', 'umask=', 'dmask=', 'fmask=', 'uid=', 'flush'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 433692  (0x69e1c)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 222050304  (0xd3c3800)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '07DA-0110'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2917'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2917'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10519  (0x2917)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9288  (0x2448)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'
  info.linux.driver = 'sdhci-pci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32828  (0x803c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'
  info.capabilities = {'mmc_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.product = 'MMC/SD Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3/mmc_host/mmc0'  (string)
  mmc_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'mmc0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3/leds/mmc0::'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci1394'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32826  (0x803a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'
  info.linux.driver = 'yenta_cardbus'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32825  (0x8039)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10554  (0x293a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 300  (0x12c)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 25925  (0x6545)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2352  (0x930)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb-storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 80  (0x50)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 300  (0x12c)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 25925  (0x6545)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2352  (0x930)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdb'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'PMAP'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)
  storage.model = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 16125001728  (0x3c1200000)  (uint64)
  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB-0:0'  (string)
  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_912B_734C'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 17  (0x11)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_912B_734C'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = 'FAT32'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'utf8', 'shortname=', 'codepage=', 'iocharset=', 'umask=', 'dmask=', 'fmask=', 'uid=', 'flush'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/media/TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 31486080  (0x1e07080)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 16125001728  (0x3c1200000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 4128768  (0x3f0000)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 16120872960  (0x3c0e10000)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '912B-734C'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg1'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/scsi_host/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10550  (0x2936)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/008/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10549  (0x2935)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'N-trig DuoSense'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-trig DuoSense'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_1'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input9/event10'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input12/event12'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig MultiTouch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig MultiTouch'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input11/event11'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10548  (0x2934)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/006/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2946'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2946'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10566  (0x2946)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10562  (0x2942)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'
  info.linux.driver = 'iwlagn'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wireless WiFi Link 5100'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Wireless WiFi Link 5100'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 16946  (0x4232)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 4897  (0x1321)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_assoc'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_assoc'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'assoc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::assoc'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_radio'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_radio'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'radio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::radio'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_TX'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_TX'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'TX'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::TX'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_RX'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_RX'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'RX'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::RX'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac_0'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211control'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Wireless Control Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/net/wmaster0'  (string)
  net.address = '00:24:d6:68:30:ac'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 801  (0x321)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wmaster0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'WLAN Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/net/wlan0'  (string)
  net.80211.mac_address = 158215975084  (0x24d66830ac)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:24:d6:68:30:ac'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wlan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232_rfkill_phy0_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'phy0 wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232_rfkill_phy0_wlan'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'phy0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2940'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2940'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10560  (0x2940)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'
  info.linux.driver = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10558  (0x293e)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'
  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)
  info.category = 'sound'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel Sound Card'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0'  (string)
  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  sound.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'headphone_insert'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Right Jack'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Right Jack'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input15/event14'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'hw_specific'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel ALSA hardware specific Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/hwC0D0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel ALSA Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/audio'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input13/event8'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10556  (0x293c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10553  (0x2939)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = '5880'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 258  (0x102)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '5880'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 22529  (0x5801)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:0.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 258  (0x102)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  usb.interface.description = 'Broadcom USH w/swipe sensor'  (string)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:0.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 22529  (0x5801)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10552  (0x2938)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10551  (0x2937)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'BCM2046B1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 94  (0x5e)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'BCM2046B1'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 17664  (0x4500)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/005'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'btusb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'btusb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if3'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.3'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.3'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'
  bluetooth_hci.address = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  bluetooth_hci.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'bluetooth_hci'} (string list)
  info.category = 'bluetooth_hci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Bluetooth Host Controller Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/bluetooth/hci0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0_rfkill_hci0_bluetooth'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'hci0 bluetooth Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0_rfkill_hci0_bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'hci0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/rfkill3'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 94  (0x5e)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 17664  (0x4500)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x8162)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/004'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product_id = 33122  (0x8162)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2/3-2.2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2/3-2.2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33122  (0x8162)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x8161)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product_id = 33121  (0x8161)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33121  (0x8161)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 413c:8161'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 413c:8161'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'
  info.linux.driver = 'e1000e'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82567LM Gigabit Network Connection'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82567LM Gigabit Network Connection'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4341  (0x10f5)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_25_64_81_85_95'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_25_64_81_85_95'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 160599999893  (0x2564818595)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:25:64:81:85:95'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a43'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a43'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10819  (0x2a43)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'
  info.linux.driver = 'i915'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10818  (0x2a42)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__controlD64'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__controlD64'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/controlD64'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/controlD64'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_VGA_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_VGA_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-VGA-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_SVIDEO_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_SVIDEO_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-SVIDEO-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_LVDS_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_LVDS_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_HDMI_Type_A_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_HDMI_Type_A_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-HDMI Type A-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_2'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-DisplayPort-2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-DisplayPort-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a40'
  info.linux.driver = 'agpgart-intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a40'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10816  (0x2a40)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

Dumped 164 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

If you find something wrong, please point it out to me and I will investigate it.  If I need to look into the drivers themsleves, I will.

Thanks again
JK

----------


## jkstuff1

Thanks Favux,

This things, I am using a dell XT2
The firmware version I have is not listed on the web site:
(from windows 7)
Driver version: 1.26.8.39
Firmware Version: 4.6.17.13.5
Software Bundle Version: 2.254

Here is my xinput:


```
"Virtual core pointer" id=0 [XPointer]
 Num_buttons is 32
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1 [XKeyboard]
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"stylus" id=2 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Stylus
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 800
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 1280
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 256
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"touch" id=3 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Touch
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 0
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"mttouch" id=4 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is Wacom Touch
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
 Num_buttons is 9
 Num_axes is 6
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 0
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 0
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 3 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 4 :
  Min_value is -64
  Max_value is 63
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 5 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 1023
  Resolution is 1
"PS/2 Generic Mouse" id=5 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is MOUSE
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
"Power Button" id=6 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Dell WMI hotkeys" id=7 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button" id=8 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" id=9 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"HID 413c:8161" id=10 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus" id=11 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus" id=12 [XExtensionKeyboard]
 Type is KEYBOARD
 Num_keys is 248
 Min_keycode is 8
 Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation" id=13 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is MOUSE
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 2
 Mode is Relative
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is -1
  Max_value is -1
  Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen" id=14 [XExtensionPointer]
 Type is TOUCHPAD
 Num_buttons is 5
 Num_axes is 3
 Mode is Absolute
 Motion_buffer is 256
 Axis 0 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 9600
  Resolution is 10000
 Axis 1 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 7200
  Resolution is 10000
 Axis 2 :
  Min_value is 0
  Max_value is 256
  Resolution is 10000
```

Here is my lshal:


```
 
Dumping 164 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.13'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 13  (0xd)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20090521'  (string)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.board.product = '0K494P'  (string)
  system.board.serial = '.JXS6M4J.CN701669CD0F2F.'  (string)
  system.board.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.board.version = ''  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Portable'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '11/09/2009'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'A05'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'laptop'  (string)
  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 10818  (0x2a42)  (int)
  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  system.hardware.product = 'Latitude XT2'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = 'JXS6M4J'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '44454C4C-5800-1053-8036-CAC04F4D344A'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = ''  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'i686'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '2.6.31-20-generic'  (string)
  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.micro = 31  (0x1f)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  input.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input10/event9'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'sleep'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  input.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:3a/input/input6/event6'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_5'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'lid'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_5'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  input.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:33/input/input5/event5'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_2a_79_b1_df_9d_86'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.bridge'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.bridge'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Bridge Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_2a_79_b1_df_9d_86'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/pan0'  (string)
  net.address = '2a:79:b1:df:9d:86'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.bridge.mac_address = 46702163631494  (0x2a79b1df9d86)  (uint64)
  net.interface = 'pan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U9400  @ 1.40GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U9400  @ 1.40GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-bluetooth bluetooth Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-wifi wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-wifi'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)
  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)
  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input3/event3'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-generic-backlight'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'laptop_panel'} (string list)
  info.category = 'laptop_panel'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic Backlight Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'  (string)
  laptop_panel.access_method = 'general'  (string)
  laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware = false  (bool)
  laptop_panel.num_levels = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'
  battery.charge_level.current = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.design = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.last_full = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.rate = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)
  battery.model = 'DELL H986H9B'  (string)
  battery.present = true  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
  battery.reporting.current = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.design = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.last_full = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.rate = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  battery.reporting.technology = 'Li-ion'  (string)
  battery.reporting.unit = 'mAh'  (string)
  battery.serial = '258'  (string)
  battery.technology = 'lithium-ion'  (string)
  battery.type = 'primary'  (string)
  battery.vendor = 'Sanyo'  (string)
  battery.voltage.current = 12341  (0x3035)  (int)
  battery.voltage.design = 11100  (0x2b5c)  (int)
  battery.voltage.unit = 'mV'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)
  info.category = 'battery'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'DELL H986H9B'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'
  ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)
  info.capabilities = {'ac_adapter'} (string list)
  info.category = 'ac_adapter'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic AC Adapter Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/ACPI0003:00/power_supply/AC'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0103)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0103'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'
  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (DELabcd)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'DELabcd'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 aux'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0f13'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)
  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (regulatory.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'regulatory.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)
  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)
  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'psmouse'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-probe-vmmouse'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event15'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event15'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input16/event15'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (eisa.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/eisa.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'eisa.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'
  info.linux.driver = 'dcdbas'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (dcdbas)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/dcdbas'  (string)
  platform.id = 'dcdbas'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (Fixed MDIO bus.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2930'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2930'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10544  (0x2930)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ahci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10282  (0x282a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_4'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/scsi_host/host5'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 5  (0x5)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_3'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/scsi_host/host4'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 4  (0x4)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_2'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/scsi_host/host3'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_1'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host1/scsi_host/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/scsi_host/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'
  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'PT000D'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'TOSHIBA MK1629GS'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  storage.size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part4_size_1024'
  block.device = '/dev/sda4'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part4_size_1024'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda4'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.flags = {} (string list)
  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  volume.partition.start = 121816396800  (0x1c5cd2b400)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.type = '0x05'  (string)
  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = ''  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f95fcec3_0ebf_4256_aae6_6d2c620be1b4'
  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f95fcec3_0ebf_4256_aae6_6d2c620be1b4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 71489187  (0x442d6a3)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 121816429056  (0x1c5cd33200)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 36602463744  (0x885ad4600)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'f95fcec3-0ebf-4256-aae6-6d2c620be1b4'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_537c192d_3576_4db2_a6e1_0ef066e0ff57'
  block.device = '/dev/sda6'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (swap)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_537c192d_3576_4db2_a6e1_0ef066e0ff57'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'swap'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'other'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '2'  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 3164742  (0x304a46)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 158418925056  (0x24e280f600)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 1620347904  (0x60948c00)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = '537c192d-3576-4db2-a6e1-0ef066e0ff57'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_532ECA3465488615'
  block.device = '/dev/sda3'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ntfs)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_532ECA3465488615'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda3'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 74637990  (0x472e2a6)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 83601745920  (0x13770d6800)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 38214650880  (0x8e5c54c00)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '532ECA3465488615'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D6AC0652AC062E15'
  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ntfs)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_D6AC0652AC062E15'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 162850905  (0x9b4e859)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 222082560  (0xd3cb600)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 83379663360  (0x1369d0b200)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'D6AC0652AC062E15'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_07DA_0110'
  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_MK1629GSGF_X948W2I9W'  (string)
  info.product = 'DellUtility'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_07DA_0110'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = 'FAT16'  (string)
  volume.ignore = true  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'DellUtility'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'utf8', 'shortname=', 'codepage=', 'iocharset=', 'umask=', 'dmask=', 'fmask=', 'uid=', 'flush'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 433692  (0x69e1c)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160041885696  (0x25433d6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 222050304  (0xd3c3800)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '07DA-0110'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_282a_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2917'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2917'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10519  (0x2917)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9288  (0x2448)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'
  info.linux.driver = 'sdhci-pci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32828  (0x803c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'
  info.capabilities = {'mmc_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.product = 'MMC/SD Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3/mmc_host/mmc0'  (string)
  mmc_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'mmc0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.3/leds/mmc0::'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci1394'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32826  (0x803a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'
  info.linux.driver = 'yenta_cardbus'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2448'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32825  (0x8039)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10554  (0x293a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293a'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 300  (0x12c)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 25925  (0x6545)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2352  (0x930)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb-storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 80  (0x50)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 300  (0x12c)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 25925  (0x6545)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0014780D094FB980A33300EB'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Toshiba Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2352  (0x930)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdb'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'PMAP'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)
  storage.model = 'TransMemory'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 16125001728  (0x3c1200000)  (uint64)
  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB-0:0'  (string)
  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'TOSHIBA'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_912B_734C'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 17  (0x11)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_TOSHIBA_TransMemory_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_0_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_912B_734C'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = 'FAT32'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'utf8', 'shortname=', 'codepage=', 'iocharset=', 'umask=', 'dmask=', 'fmask=', 'uid=', 'flush'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/media/TOSHIBA 16G'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 31486080  (0x1e07080)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 16125001728  (0x3c1200000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 4128768  (0x3f0000)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 16120872960  (0x3c0e10000)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '912B-734C'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg1'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6545_0014780D094FB980A33300EB_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host6/scsi_host/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10550  (0x2936)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2936'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/008/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10549  (0x2935)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2935'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'N-trig DuoSense'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-trig DuoSense'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_1'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input9/event10'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input12/event12'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig MultiTouch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig MultiTouch'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input11/event11'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10548  (0x2934)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2934'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/006/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2946'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2946'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10566  (0x2946)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10562  (0x2942)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'
  info.linux.driver = 'iwlagn'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2942'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wireless WiFi Link 5100'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Wireless WiFi Link 5100'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 16946  (0x4232)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 4897  (0x1321)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_assoc'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_assoc'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'assoc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::assoc'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_radio'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_radio'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'radio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::radio'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_TX'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_TX'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'TX'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::TX'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_RX'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_iwl_phy0_RX'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'iwl-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'RX'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/leds/iwl-phy0::RX'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac_0'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211control'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Wireless Control Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/net/wmaster0'  (string)
  net.address = '00:24:d6:68:30:ac'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 801  (0x321)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wmaster0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'WLAN Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_24_d6_68_30_ac'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/net/wlan0'  (string)
  net.80211.mac_address = 158215975084  (0x24d66830ac)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:24:d6:68:30:ac'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wlan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232_rfkill_phy0_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232'  (string)
  info.product = 'phy0 wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4232_rfkill_phy0_wlan'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'phy0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2940'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2940'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10560  (0x2940)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'
  info.linux.driver = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10558  (0x293e)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'
  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)
  info.category = 'sound'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel Sound Card'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0'  (string)
  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  sound.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'headphone_insert'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Right Jack'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Right Jack'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input15/event14'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'hw_specific'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel ALSA hardware specific Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/hwC0D0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Intel ALSA Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/audio'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input13/event8'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10556  (0x293c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293c'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10553  (0x2939)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2939'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = '5880'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 258  (0x102)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '5880'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 22529  (0x5801)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_5801_0123456789ABCD_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:0.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 258  (0x102)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  usb.interface.description = 'Broadcom USH w/swipe sensor'  (string)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:0.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 22529  (0x5801)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0123456789ABCD'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10552  (0x2938)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2938'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10551  (0x2937)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2937'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'BCM2046B1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 94  (0x5e)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'BCM2046B1'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 17664  (0x4500)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/005'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'btusb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'btusb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if3'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.3'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.3'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Application Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8160_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 224  (0xe0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 371  (0x173)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33120  (0x8160)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'
  bluetooth_hci.address = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  bluetooth_hci.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'bluetooth_hci'} (string list)
  info.category = 'bluetooth_hci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Bluetooth Host Controller Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/bluetooth/hci0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0_rfkill_hci0_bluetooth'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'hci0 bluetooth Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_bluetooth_hci_0_rfkill_hci0_bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'hci0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/rfkill3'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 94  (0x5e)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 17664  (0x4500)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Broadcom Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 2652  (0xa5c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x8162)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/004'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product_id = 33122  (0x8162)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8162_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2/3-2.2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.2/3-2.2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33122  (0x8162)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_4500_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x8161)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product_id = 33121  (0x8161)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 33121  (0x8161)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 413c:8161'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_8161_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HID 413c:8161'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us,il,us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.options = 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  input.xkb.variant = ',,'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'
  info.linux.driver = 'e1000e'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82567LM Gigabit Network Connection'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82567LM Gigabit Network Connection'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4341  (0x10f5)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_25_64_81_85_95'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_25_64_81_85_95'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 160599999893  (0x2564818595)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:25:64:81:85:95'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_10f5'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a43'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a43'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10819  (0x2a43)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'
  info.linux.driver = 'i915'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10818  (0x2a42)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__controlD64'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__controlD64'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/controlD64'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/controlD64'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_VGA_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_VGA_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-VGA-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_SVIDEO_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_SVIDEO_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-SVIDEO-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_LVDS_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_LVDS_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_HDMI_Type_A_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_HDMI_Type_A_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-HDMI Type A-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_2'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-DisplayPort-2'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_1'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a42_drm__null__card0_drm__null__card0_DisplayPort_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-DisplayPort-1'  (string)
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a40'
  info.linux.driver = 'agpgart-intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2a40'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 10816  (0x2a40)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 594  (0x252)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
 
Dumped 164 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

Here is the Xorg.0.log


```
 
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux xreaderr1-dellxt2-3 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic root=UUID=f95fcec3-0ebf-4256-aae6-6d2c620be1b4 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
 to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 25 10:01:10 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) |-->Input Device "mttouch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
 Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
 /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
 /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
 built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
 If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
 X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
 X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
 X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
 X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7
(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1028:0252 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf6c00000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000ef98/8
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
 Module class: X.Org Server Extension
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.9.0
 Module class: X.Org Video Driver
 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-10 $
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
 i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
 E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
 "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "GM45"
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
 ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
 [0] -1 0 0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
 [1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
 [2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
 [3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
 [4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
 [5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         solid
(II)         copy
(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): No memory allocations
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) stylus: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) stylus: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/n-trig-touch
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=0 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) mttouch: always reports core events
(**) mttouch device is /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch
(**) mttouch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) mttouch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) mttouch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) mttouch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "mttouch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=0 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
 compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event15"
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 413c:8161
(**) HID 413c:8161: always reports core events
(**) HID 413c:8161: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HID 413c:8161: Found keys
(II) HID 413c:8161: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 413c:8161" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il,us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",,"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FÂB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FÂB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: a114  Serial#: 0
(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) intel(0): redX: 0.595 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.555
(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1406 h_border: 0
(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0
(II) intel(0):  F325FÂB121EW0
(WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff0006af14a100000000
(II) intel(0):  01120103901a10780a50c59858528e27
(II) intel(0):  25505400000001010101010101010101
(II) intel(0):  010101010101ea1a007e502010303020
(II) intel(0):  360005a31000001aea1a007e50201030
(II) intel(0):  3020360005a31000001a000000fe0046
(II) intel(0):  33323546804231323145573000000000
(II) intel(0):  00000000000000000001010a202000be
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 41236
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   68.90  1280 1328 1360 1406  800 803 809 816 +hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
(II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2
(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
```

Thanks for the help.

If I made some, please point it out in the actual file. I am learning this stuff and I would like to look into the drivers(if need be) to help fix the problem.

JK

----------


## Ubuntiac

Sadly, it seems that stylus pressure is only working in GTK apps. It doesn't get picked up by Krita, or QT's tablet widget. :-/

I tried adding commonDBG at 12 into the first wacom section of xorg.conf and restarting x. Don't know if it helped or not, but here's what I got:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-14-generic root=UUID=a8958942-ab37-44d7-a374-6e2830445e94 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M nomodeset
Build Date: 19 February 2010  11:38:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu1 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 25 04:17:27 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) |-->Input Device "mttouch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c8300
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:7942:1028:0204 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.10.4
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000feaf0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000feaf0000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1200" (ChipID = 0x7942)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x0204
	IOBaseAddress: 0xee00
	Filename: br26397.bin 
	BIOS Bootup Message: 
ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for Dell/Parker                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 350000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 333000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=70000 max=120000; xclk=40000
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71450
HBlank: 168, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32
VBlank: 22, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: LVDS
  Connector: LVDS
  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-D
  DFP2: INTERNAL_DDI
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
finished output detect: 1
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 122016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x088c8000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x06242900
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7ffb5d770000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1b7ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7ffb722c6000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2b801000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7ffb5d570000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2b802000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7ffb5b8f0000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xbfffb000 is: 0xbfffb000
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 124944384 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT1 disable success
Output LCD1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1280x800 - 1448 822 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
ffreq: 71450.000000
best_freq: 71450
best_feedback_div: 159.6
best_ref_div: 2
best_post_div: 16
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 71450, PLL 71450
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x9F(159), fracfbdiv 6, pdiv 16
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output digital setup success
Output LCD1 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /tmp/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "CommonDBG" "12"
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) touch: using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) touch: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(WW) mttouch: failed to open /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "mttouch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event2)
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Pen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(**) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen" eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen"" (type: STYLUS)
(--) "N-Trig Pen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCH)
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event10)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Touchscreen": device file already in use by touch. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event9)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Pen": device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Pen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event4)
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/event14)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Configuring as mouse
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""PS/2 Generic Mouse"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/mouse5)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/mouse5"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""PS/2 Generic Mouse""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event3)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (/dev/input/event6)
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": always reports core events
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Found keys
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Dell WMI hotkeys"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
```

xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
        Option          "CommonDBG"     "12"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"mttouch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"X.org Configured"
#	Identifier	"Default Layout"
#	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"mttouch"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

lshal:


```
error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

xinput --list:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                    id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ eraser                                    id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ touch                                     id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen" eraser                       id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen"                              id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                      id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "PS/2 Generic Mouse"                      id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"        id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Video Bus"                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                            id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Sleep Button"                            id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Dell WMI hotkeys"                        id=18   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> I think you need to set the '--enable-debug' flag at configure when compiling to enable changing debug level while the driver is running.


I guess I should have tested that out first...  I just always figured that was a kernel module option instead of the xorg driver option.  You can turn the debug messages on and off in xorg.conf or xsetwacom so why is that option needed in configure?  I am sure that they have a reason though.




> And Ayuthia is there a problem if I change "wanted=$1" in check_driver to hid-ntrig so it reads "check_driver hid-ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"?


I think that it does.  The kernel module is defined as ntrig in the code and so when the system goes looking for the module in check_driver, it will find the file as /sys/bus/hid/drivers/ntrig.  So changing the name to hid-ntrig will most likely cause it to not find the kernel module to bind.

As for the Lucid xf86-input-wacom naming, it is acutally called xserver-xorg-input-wacom.  It is using the xf86-input-wacom source.

I have not played around with touch pressure as of yet.  I know that it could be emulated with the N-trig device because of the finger width.  Based on the conversations in the input mailing list, the finger width is smaller on lighter touches and gets wider as you press harder.  It would not be too hard to emulate that in a driver to set a max width and convert it to a pressure value.  Of course that is in theory.  I have not tried it yet.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,




> I think that it does. The kernel module is defined as ntrig in the code and so when the system goes looking for the module in check_driver, it will find the file as /sys/bus/hid/drivers/ntrig. So changing the name to hid-ntrig will most likely cause it to not find the kernel module to bind.


Sure enough it's ntrig in the hid-ntrig.c code.  So let's see if you've manage to sort out my confusion.

It doesn't matter that lsmod calls it, or that it's name is, hid-ntrig(.ko).  What matters is what it calls itself in it's code.  The x11_driver is still "wacom" in Lucid, so that's OK too.

Which is by the way what was confusing me, as you know.  The rule for Wacom/linuxwacom used "wacom" for the kernel module, which is also it's X server (x11_driver) name.  Do I finally have it right?




> the finger width is smaller on lighter touches and gets wider as you press harder. It would not be too hard to emulate that in a driver to set a max width and convert it to a pressure value.


They just "shut the door" on finger pressure with xf86-input-wacom.  They updated the man to make clear pressure only applies to stylus/pen and eraser:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel along with some patches to update the pressure code:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  &  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> 
> Sure enough it's ntrig in the hid-ntrig.c code.  So let's see if you've manage to sort out my confusion.
> 
> It doesn't matter that lsmod calls it, or that it's name is, hid-ntrig(.ko).  What matters is what it calls itself in it's code.  The x11_driver is still "wacom" in Lucid, so that's OK too.
> 
> Which is by the way what was confusing me, as you know.  The rule for Wacom/linuxwacom used "wacom" for the kernel module, which is also it's X server (x11_driver) name.  Do I finally have it right?


You are correct.  The kernel modules have a section where they define the name of the kernel module.  It can be different than the actual .ko filename ans you can see with the hid-ntrig version.  If I recall correctly the x11_drivers have a similar naming convention in theirs too which is why the driver is not called wacom_drv instead of wacom.





> They just "shut the door" on finger pressure with xf86-input-wacom.  They updated the man to make clear pressure only applies to stylus/pen and eraser:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel along with some patches to update the pressure code:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  &  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel


I am not too surprised by that.  It has been a while since I last looked at the touch source for the Wacom kernel module and I have forgotten if they are supplying anything like a width on theirs.  I don't recall it having one.  It is not to say that it will not come in the future though.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Now that Ayuthia has straightened me out on the udev rules I'm reassured they work.

Sorry about the lshal, that was a reflex.  HAL is no longer used in Lucid.  You'd have to install it and there is no need.

Your Xorg.0.log shows the stylus and eraser setting up OK but then:


```
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(WW) mttouch: failed to open /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "mttouch"
```

Then evdev goes on to setup N-trig.  So it looks like you aren't using the xf86-input-wacom drivers.  Since the udev rules are OK, and you have Vista firmware let's see if we can use the rules to keep evdev off mttouch and make the change in xorg.conf.  You should just need to comment out the mmtouch line in "ServerLayout":


```
#	InputDevice	"mttouch"	"SendCoreEvents"
```

to disable it.  You might want to comment out it's section also to be sure.  Let's see if it can handle touch with the new hid-ntrig.ko and your "Vista" firmware.

By the way Peter Hutterer said the other day we no longer need "SendCoreEvents" in X server 1.7.  It is obsolete because the 'slave  pointer' is assumed for the main ('master') usb device, i.e. N-trig in our case.  If so you can remove it from all the lines in "ServerLayout".  I don't think it's hurting anything leaving them in but the experiment is probably worthwhile.

----------


## rafiyr

Hi, sorry I haven't had time to look at the testing responses and I still haven't had a chance to read the posts as carefully as I'd like.

So a few quick answers.

Both of those new versions of the driver split off the stylus/pen.  The 2-5 driver always sends the single touch events to "Touchscreen" and mt events come out of the "MultiTouch" device if they are there.  With the multitouch firmware the single touch events are interpreted a bit and redirected.

The 2-16 does not do the redirection so the st events come out of the device they are associated with (in kernel space).  So mt firmwares get st events on the MultiiTouch device and single touch firmwares get those events out of the "Touchscreen" device (at least as far as I've seen, I haven't tested that many different versions).

I don't like having the single touch events flop around as a result of firmware versions.  I just haven't had time to deal with the non-coding aspects of pushing that feature.

The firmware on my laptop sends out points for up to 4 fingers, though I think there's a comment in the release notes that it only supports 3.  In mt mode it always sends out full state for 5 fingers + an extra contact for the pen every time it sends out anything.  So its completely conceivable that it might or was at some point intended to support up to 5 fingers (just a guess).  I have no affiliation with ntrig and no access to any special documentation.  So I'm just working from what I see.

If you're using xinput 2, you can disable cursor movement for touch (or any other dev) with
$  xinput float touch
gimp and other should still be able to use the touch for their own purposes.

Also if you're using xi2, the patch you'll need for xf86-input-wacom (formerly linuxwacom) really just modifies two lines of code.  http://ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-waco...10_02_03.patch
I haven't used the 0.8.* versions of the driver since upgrading to the mt firmware.


Thanks again for trying the updates.

Rafi

----------


## Favux

Hi rafiyr,



> Both of those new versions of the driver split off the stylus/pen.  The 2-5 driver always sends the single touch events to "Touchscreen" and mt events come out of the "MultiTouch" device if they are there.  With the multitouch firmware the single touch events are interpreted a bit and redirected.


OK, I think that was our understanding.



> The 2-16 does not do the redirection so the st events come out of the device they are associated with (in kernel space).  So mt firmwares get st events on the MultiiTouch device and single touch firmwares get those events out of the "Touchscreen" device (at least as far as I've seen, I haven't tested that many different versions).


Alright, that clears up a misunderstanding on at least my part.  The touch streams are multiplexed again but:
single touch firmware >  st stream over "Touchscreen"
multi-touch firmware > mt and st stream over "MultiTouch"

Do I have that correct?



> Also if you're using xi2, the patch you'll need for xf86-input-wacom (formerly linuxwacom) really just modifies two lines of code.  http://ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-waco...10_02_03.patch
> I haven't used the 0.8.* versions of the driver since upgrading to the mt firmware.


Already done.



> Thanks again for trying the updates.
> Rafi


Thanks for making them!

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Since the udev rules are OK, and you have Vista firmware let's see if we can use the rules to keep evdev off mttouch and make the change in xorg.conf.  You should just need to comment out the mmtouch line in "ServerLayout" to disable it.  You might want to comment out it's section also to be sure.  Let's see if it can handle touch with the new hid-ntrig.ko and your "Vista" firmware.


Ok, I've commented out that section in xorg.conf and restarted. As far as I can see on the surface, everything is working exactly the same as before. Stylus, stylus click, stylus pressure, touch but no visible multi touch (though not sure how to test).

Here are the logs:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-14-generic root=UUID=a8958942-ab37-44d7-a374-6e2830445e94 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash nomodeset
Build Date: 19 February 2010  11:38:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu1 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 26 00:13:24 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c8300
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:7942:1028:0204 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.10.4
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000feaf0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000feaf0000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1200" (ChipID = 0x7942)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x0204
	IOBaseAddress: 0xee00
	Filename: br26397.bin 
	BIOS Bootup Message: 
ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for Dell/Parker                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 350000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 333000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=70000 max=120000; xclk=40000
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71450
HBlank: 168, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32
VBlank: 22, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: LVDS
  Connector: LVDS
  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-D
  DFP2: INTERNAL_DDI
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
finished output detect: 1
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 122016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x088c8000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x0603b900
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1b7ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f9459bd0000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f946e726000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f94599d0000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1b801000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f9457d50000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xbfffb000 is: 0xbfffb000
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 124944384 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT1 disable success
Output LCD1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1280x800 - 1448 822 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
ffreq: 71450.000000
best_freq: 71450
best_feedback_div: 159.6
best_ref_div: 2
best_post_div: 16
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 71450, PLL 71450
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x9F(159), fracfbdiv 6, pdiv 16
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output digital setup success
Output LCD1 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: generating xkmfile /tmp/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "CommonDBG" "12"
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) touch: using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) touch: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event2)
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Pen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen" eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen"" (type: STYLUS)
(--) "N-Trig Pen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Touchscreen": device file already in use by touch. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Pen": device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Pen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event9)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCH)
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event4)
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/event14)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Configuring as mouse
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""PS/2 Generic Mouse"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/mouse5)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/mouse5"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""PS/2 Generic Mouse""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (/dev/input/event10)
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": always reports core events
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Found keys
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Dell WMI hotkeys"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event3)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
```

Xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
        Option          "CommonDBG"     "12"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier	"mttouch"
#	Driver		"wacom"
#	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
#	Option		"Type"		"touch"
#	Option		"USB"		"on"
#	Option		"TopX"		"0"
#	Option		"TopY"		"0"
#	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
#	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
#EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"X.org Configured"
#	Identifier	"Default Layout"
#	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice	"mttouch"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

Xinput --list:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                    id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ eraser                                    id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ touch                                     id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen" eraser                       id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen"                              id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                      id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "PS/2 Generic Mouse"                      id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"        id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Video Bus"                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                            id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Sleep Button"                            id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Dell WMI hotkeys"                        id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Gimp still works with stylus pressure. KDE apps still don't  :Sad:

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Based on the conversations in the input mailing list, the finger width is smaller on lighter touches and gets wider as you press harder.  It would not be too hard to emulate that in a driver to set a max width and convert it to a pressure value.


That would be brain-bogglingly awesome. I'm *really* hoping something somes of this one way or another.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

I think it worked!   :Smile:   It looks like you did it.  And by the way adding "CommonDBG" did seem to give us some more information.

As far as I can tell you are now set up with xf86-input-wacom/xserver-xorg-input-wacom as your X driver.  The mttouch error is gone.  While evdev tries to setup on it later it keeps unloading its module.  It's probably trying to set up on spurious devices (as is wacom) as well as devices already spoken for:


```
(WW) "N-Trig Touchscreen": device file already in use by touch. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
```

We could check:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

and try and trace device by-paths.

Touch appears set up correctly.  The reason you do not have multi-touch is your firmware version ("Vista") does not support it.  That's why we commented it out in the udev rules.

Couple of questions.  Did you uninstall xserver-xorg-input-wacom before cloning the git xf86-input-wacom?  If you didn't have you located in udev where the new udev equivalent of the Wacom .fdi is?  I'd love to see what it looks like.  We could maybe develop a n-trig version instead of the xorg.conf

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Hi Ubuntiac,
> 
> I think it worked!    It looks like you did it.  And by the way adding "CommonDBG" did seem to give us some more information.


Uh, cool! I think *you guys* did it though. I just copy and pasted.  :Smile: 




> We could check:
> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /dev/input/by-path
> ```
> 
> and try and trace device by-paths.


ls -l /dev/input/by-path:


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 pci-0000:00:13.1-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-02-26 00:12 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event14
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-02-26 00:12 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse5
```




> The reason you do not have multi-touch is your firmware version ("Vista") does not support it.


So does this mean that to get mt I need to install Windows 7 (Ewwwww!), then create a new hid-ntrig.ko / xorg.conf?




> That's why we commented it out in the udev rules.


I didn't do anything with udev...




> Couple of questions.  Did you uninstall xserver-xorg-input-wacom before cloning the git xf86-input-wacom?


Nope. Fresh install of Lucid. Never uninstalled anything.




> If you didn't have you located in udev where the new udev equivalent of the Wacom .fdi is?  I'd love to see what it looks like.  We could maybe develop a n-trig version instead of the xorg.conf


Let me know where to look and I'll post the results...

----------


## Favux

> So does this mean that to get mt I need to install Windows 7 (Ewwwww!), then create a new hid-ntrig.ko / xorg.conf?


No, as long as you have a Windows partition you should be able to download and install the firmware from Dell or N-trig.  Only install firmware through Windows.  Versions are on the ENAC site linked near the top of the HOW TO.  But I don't know what effect updated firmware will have on the software in Vista.  Some one else will have to tell you.



> I didn't do anything with udev...


Sorry, I meant xorg.conf.   :Sad: 



> Let me know where to look and I'll post the results...


I'm not sure, maybe in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?

By the way, is the eraser (second button) working?  That would be neat.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Versions are on the ENAC site linked near the top of the HOW TO.  But I don't know what effect updated firmware will have on the software in Vista.


I haven't had a windows partition since the day I got the lappy and wiped it. I guess I can make a partition, reinstall vista + the firmware and wipe vista again.




> Sorry, I meant xorg.conf.


Not to worry. I'me grateful for your help!




> I'm not sure, maybe in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?


 Yup. /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules:



```
# udev rules for wacom tablets.
# These rules were compiled for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution,
# but others may, and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS
# of new devices with Ron <ron@debian.org> so that we can try
# to present users with a standard set of device nodes which
# they can rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="wacom_end"

# Port specific link for users of multiple tablets of the same type.
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-wacom"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# Type-named links for multiple tablets.  If you want to use multiple
# tablets of the _same_ type, you will probably need to use the links
# from /dev/input/by-path to identify which is plugged into what usb
# port.  For different tablet types though, just pick your links from
# the list below.
#
# We override SYMLINK for tabletpc devices because the by-path link
# is not required with such devices, there will only ever be one.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0000", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq_partner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0010", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0011", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0012", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-5x7"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0013", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0014", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0015", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0016", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0017", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0018", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0019", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1-medium"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0020", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0021", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0022", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0023", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0024", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0030", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl400"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0031", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl500"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0032", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0033", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600sx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0034", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl550"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0035", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl800"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0037", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl700"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0038", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl510"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0039", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu710"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="003f", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq21ux"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0041", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0042", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0043", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0044", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0045", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0047", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8a"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0060", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0061", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penstation2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0062", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0063", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-2x3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0064", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0065", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0069", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0081", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire_bt-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0090",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc90"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0093",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc93-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="009a",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc9a-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b1", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b2", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b3", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x11"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b8", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b9", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-6x9"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00ba", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-8x13"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00bb", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf521"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf720"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"

# Set the driver name for X.Org using udev rather than hal.
ACTION=="add|change", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}=="?*", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
#
# We probably don't need this one in the Real World anymore ...
# See the old wacom-tools package if we actually do need to resurrect the
# check_driver script for this again.
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```




> By the way, is the eraser (second button) working?  That would be neat.


It's sort of 1/2 working. When I try it the cursor follows the stylus, but only updates about once per second (or more) and sometimes not at all. I don't seem to get any click / erase though. What I'm personally more interested in though is getting stylus pressure registering in QT so I can use it with Krita.  :Smile:  Would I be right in guessing that it's because the stylus is going to /input/ntrig rather than the more tablet traditional /input/wacom?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

I meant HP or N-trig for the firmware since you have a TX2z.  I was already looking at jkstuff1 stuff.


Hi jkstuff1,

Outstanding!  I think you are good too.   :Very Happy:   Multi-touch with the 2-16 hid-ntrig.ko and linuxwacom 0.8.5-10!

In the lshal the line:


```
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
```

in the Pen/stylus section had me worried.  But your Xorg.0.log looks totally clean with "/dev/input/n-trig", "/dev/input/n-trig-touch", and "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch" all seem to be attached by linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 cleanly.

I am a little concerned about this evdev section in it though:



> II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
> (**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
> (**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
> (II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
> (II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
> (II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
> (II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
> (**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
> (**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
> ...


I don't know what role the earlier udev rules you used:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.
KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-n-trig"
# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"
LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

plays in that.  By the way did you make sure "path_id" was installed?  But as long as the Pen/stylus works correctly, in Gimp etc., I'm not going to worry about it too much.

So to sum up:
Dell XT2
Karmic
kernel 2.6.31-20 32 bit
Ayuthia's pre-compile of Rafi's 2-16-10 hid-ntrig.ko
Ayuthia's pre-patched linuxwacom 0.8.5-10
Driver Version 1.26.7.39
Firmware Version: 4.6.18.13.5
Software Bundle Version: 2.254

I think your firmware is probably more recent the the last one posted at ENAC:
Stephane Chatty 	tx2 	7000 	4.5.31.8.5 	both pen and multitouch, 3 modes

So the touch jump when rotated probably is the linuxwacom bug, hopefully fixed in 0.8.5-11.  Do you have any multi-touch gestures?  Pinch, two finger scroll, two finger tap?

----------


## Favux

Did you set it up for Gimp or Inkscape using their extended input devices and see if the eraser works then?  See near the bottom of the Wacom wiki.

Knowing where the 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules (dev joke?  :Surprised: ) is, /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules is good.  But that's not them.  The samples I've seen look kind of like an xorg.conf Device section only a little mutated.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Did you set it up for Gimp or Inkscape using their extended input devices and see if the eraser works then?


Yes, although I didn't change any of the number dropdowns, so I don't know if any of them should have been different from default. I had set eraser to "screen",saved and restarted though.




> /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules is good.  But that's not them.  The samples I've seen look kind of like an xorg.conf Device section only a little mutated.


Hmmm... well here's what's in that folder, let me know which ones look interesting and I'll post them:

ls -l /lib/udev/rules.d/ :


```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     29 2010-01-26 19:28 40-fuse-utils.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    583 2010-01-05 05:44 40-gnupg.rules     
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6733 2010-02-16 21:07 40-hplip.rules     
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     90 2009-12-03 07:45 40-ia64.rules      
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    410 2009-12-03 07:45 40-infiniband.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    180 2009-12-03 07:45 40-isdn.rules      
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 141404 2009-12-18 12:04 40-libgphoto2-2.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  42579 2010-02-08 15:10 40-libsane.rules     
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    174 2009-12-03 07:45 40-pilot-links.rules 
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    212 2009-12-03 07:45 40-ppc.rules         
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    471 2010-02-21 18:10 40-xserver-xorg-video-intel.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    334 2009-12-03 07:45 40-zaptel.rules                  
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     30 2010-01-26 19:28 45-fuse.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  72677 2010-02-17 05:49 45-libmtp8.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    219 2010-02-17 17:25 50-firmware.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4140 2010-02-17 17:25 50-udev-default.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2643 2010-02-18 07:57 55-dm.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    445 2010-02-16 21:07 56-hpmud_support.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    232 2010-02-17 17:25 60-cdrom_id.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    250 2010-02-17 17:25 60-floppy.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    676 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-alsa.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2005 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-input.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    893 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-serial.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    767 2010-02-18 07:57 60-persistent-storage-dm.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4768 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-storage.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1450 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-storage-tape.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    789 2010-02-17 17:25 60-persistent-v4l.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    610 2010-02-17 17:25 61-mobile-action.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4267 2010-02-17 17:25 61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    532 2010-02-17 17:25 61-persistent-storage-edd.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    107 2009-12-03 07:45 64-device-mapper.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    280 2010-02-19 06:43 64-xorg-xkb.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    483 2010-02-24 02:58 65-xorg-evdev.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    476 2009-12-16 05:12 66-xorg-synaptics.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7451 2010-01-22 16:51 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2566 2010-02-17 17:25 70-acl.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1369 2010-02-17 17:25 70-hid2hci.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    450 2010-02-25 17:33 70-printers.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    462 2010-02-17 17:25 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    658 2010-02-17 17:25 75-net-description.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3770 2010-02-17 17:25 75-persistent-net-generator.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    658 2010-02-17 17:25 75-tty-description.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1551 2010-02-01 17:17 77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1672 2010-02-01 17:17 77-mm-longcheer-port-types.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6247 2010-02-01 17:17 77-mm-zte-port-types.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    887 2010-02-17 17:25 78-graphics-card.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4905 2010-02-17 17:25 78-sound-card.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    137 2010-02-17 17:25 79-fstab_import.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     68 2010-02-22 21:49 80-alsa.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    701 2010-02-17 17:25 80-drivers.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9636 2010-02-25 16:55 80-udisks.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3460 2010-02-16 21:27 85-brltty.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     84 2009-11-25 06:02 85-hdparm.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1855 2010-02-16 20:54 85-hplj10xx.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    949 2009-03-09 12:46 85-pcmcia.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    221 2010-02-23 11:52 85-regulatory.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    564 2010-02-05 05:23 85-usbmuxd.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     83 2010-01-19 17:00 90-hal.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1151 2010-02-17 17:25 95-keyboard-force-release.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8625 2010-02-17 17:25 95-keymap.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    155 2010-02-17 17:25 95-udev-late.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    182 2010-02-25 21:02 97-bluetooth.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    738 2010-02-17 17:10 libgpod.rules
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1436 2010-02-17 17:25 README
```

Potentials?:
50-udev-default.rules
60-persistent-input.rules
65-xorg-evdev.rules
66-xorg-synaptics.rules

----------


## Favux

Darn, nope, none look like device specific stuff.  So maybe somewhere else in /lib/udev/rules.d/?  Probably not.

So maybe where the .fdi's were?  But instead of /usr/share/hal/fdi/ something like /usr/share/udev/? or possibly the same thing with /etc/hal/fdi/.  You'd think they would be somewhere in one of those.  If all else fails try "man udev", it may tell us.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Ok, I think I have it:

/etc/udev/rules.d/90-n-trig.rules


```
# to it.# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may, and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
LABEL="n-trig_end"#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig one is already bound
# to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

According to man udev, configuration is all kept in /etc/udev and /lib/udev . Is this what you were after?

----------


## Favux

No, not quite.  But if that's what man says, maybe they're not using them yet?  Hmmm.  Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Got it, if there they should be in /etc/xorg.conf.d/**.conf.  So maybe something like /etc/xorg.conf.d/wacom.conf?

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Got it, if there they should be in /etc/xorg.conf.d/**.conf.  So maybe something like /etc/xorg.conf.d/wacom.conf?


/etc/xorg.conf.d doesn't exist, so I take it the rules haven't come down the line yet?

----------


## Favux

Guess not, thanks.  For a higher X server than 1.7 then?  They must be using something.  I think Fedora's still using a HAL database and won't switch totally over until 13.  But we know you don't have HAL installed.  Hmmm again!

----------


## Ayuthia

In Lucid, the rules are supposed to be defined in the udev rules.  The best place to look for examples on how to configure is in /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules.  I have attached a copy for those without Lucid that want to see how things are configured.

I am still wondering when any other distributions are going to change.  I have not seen it in Gentoo or Arch and they are both in 1.7.  I might have to try out Fedora sometime just to see what they are doing.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> But we know you don't have HAL installed.


I thought I remember someone in this thread saying that Ubuntu had removed hal, but that Kubuntu (which I'm using) hadn't yet. If I go to the command line and type hal followed by a double tab, hald does show up...

----------


## Favux

Thanks Ayuthia,

That's interesting, and a little weird.  Maybe a transition (again)?

I guess it's suppose to work like:
/lib/udev/rules.d/
/etc/udev/rules.d/
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

The xorg.conf is parsed before the xorg.conf.d so it always has precedence. This allows for distributions to populate the xorg.conf.d directory with various quirks, yet still have user-specific configuration in the xorg.conf.

To better support snippet-based xorg.conf, a new tag has been introduced: AutoServerLayout. Traditionally, any input device needs to be referenced from the ServerLayout section to become active. With AutoServerLayout, an input device may be present in any layout.  And here's some snippets:


```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier "touchpad"
   Driver "synaptics"
   Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"
EndSection
```

And InputClass matching to allow .fdi file type support for hot plugging:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "synaptics-catchall"
        Driver "synaptics"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
EndSection
```

and to set a specific option:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "vendor-quirk"
        MatchVendor "SomeVendor"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/magicdevice"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        Option "Quirk" "on"
EndSection
```

I wonder if the xorg.conf.d infrastructure is there, just not turned on?

Cribbed, paraphrased/quoted from:  http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/ne...rld-order.html


Hi Ubuntiac,

But why wasn't lshal giving output then?

----------


## Ayuthia

> I thought I remember someone in this thread saying that Ubuntu had removed hal, but that Kubuntu (which I'm using) hadn't yet. If I go to the command line and type hal followed by a double tab, hald does show up...


That is odd.  lshal is working fine on mine and I don't recall loading any additional hal packages unless it it the -dev version.  Is dbus running on yours?  I only ask because the error almost looks like an issue with dbus.

----------


## Ubuntiac

I don't really know enough to say, but I suspect it is a dbus issue. What I know is that networkmanager crashes every time I log in and I get dbus error messages in the konsole when I run the QT wacom widget.

I don't quite know how to check dbus though...

----------


## Ubuntiac

This is odd... I took the same machine, reinstalled lucid with the latest daily iso (same kernel version) and copied across the same hid-ntrig.ko I posted before... and now it doesn't seem to work! I get no stylus at all. No touch. Nothing but the standard synaptics style touchpad.  :Sad: 

On the upside dbus and lshal now seem to work...

Oh, and I also repeated step 3. a) with 90-n-trig.rules and check_driver and copied over my old xorg.conf.

xinput --list:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                    id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ eraser                                    id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ touch                                     id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen" eraser                       id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Pen"                              id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                      id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "PS/2 Generic Mouse"                      id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"        id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Video Bus"                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                            id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Sleep Button"                            id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Dell WMI hotkeys"                        id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

xorg.conf


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"	# make stylus button R mouse click
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
        Option          "CommonDBG"     "12"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier	"mttouch"
#	Driver		"wacom"
#	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
#	Option		"Type"		"touch"
#	Option		"USB"		"on"
#	Option		"TopX"		"0"
#	Option		"TopY"		"0"
#	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
#	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
#EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"X.org Configured"
#	Identifier	"Default Layout"
#	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice	"mttouch"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

Xorg.0.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-14-generic root=UUID=75c778d6-6673-4b82-8294-7cc89abe95fe ro quiet splash nomodeset
Build Date: 19 February 2010  11:38:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu1 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 27 06:16:26 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c8300
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:7942:1028:0204 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 6.12.99
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 0.10.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000feaf0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000feaf0000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1200" (ChipID = 0x7942)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x0204
	IOBaseAddress: 0xee00
	Filename: br26397.bin 
	BIOS Bootup Message: 
ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for Dell/Parker                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 350000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 333000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=70000 max=120000; xclk=40000
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71450
HBlank: 168, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32
VBlank: 22, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: LVDS
  Connector: LVDS
  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-D
  DFP2: INTERNAL_DDI
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
finished output detect: 1
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 122016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x088c8000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x0607b900
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1b7ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fa7ca0bc000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fa7dec17000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fa7c9ebc000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1b801000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fa7c823c000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xbfffb000 is: 0xbfffb000
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 124944384 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT1 disable success
Output LCD1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output LCD1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1280x800 - 1448 822 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xbfffb000 0xbfffb000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
ffreq: 71450.000000
best_freq: 71450
best_feedback_div: 159.6
best_ref_div: 2
best_post_div: 16
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 71450, PLL 71450
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x9F(159), fracfbdiv 6, pdiv 16
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output digital setup success
Output LCD1 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DFP2 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "CommonDBG" "12"
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) touch: using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) touch: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event2)
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Pen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen" eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) "N-Trig Pen" eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) "N-Trig Pen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Pen"" (type: STYLUS)
(--) "N-Trig Pen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging dependent devices.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCH)
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) "N-Trig Touchscreen": top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Pen": device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Pen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event9)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": type not specified, assuming 'touch'.
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Touchscreen": device file already in use by touch. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event4)
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/event14)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Configuring as mouse
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""PS/2 Generic Mouse"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (/dev/input/mouse5)
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": always reports core events
(**) "PS/2 Generic Mouse": Device: "/dev/input/mouse5"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""PS/2 Generic Mouse""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (/dev/input/event10)
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": always reports core events
(**) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Found keys
(II) "Dell WMI hotkeys": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Dell WMI hotkeys"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event3)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.45  1280 1328 1360 1448  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.30  1280 1328 1360 1424  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 4214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.575
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.5 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1448 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 70.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1424 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 822 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0):  KX774B121EW4
(II) RADEON(0):  	4`��
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af144200000000
(II) RADEON(0): 	01110103801a10780a89e59457549327
(II) RADEON(0): 	22505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101e91b00a8502016303020
(II) RADEON(0): 	360005a310000019761b009050201630
(II) RADEON(0): 	3020360005a310000000000000fe004b
(II) RADEON(0): 	583737340242313231455734000000fe
(II) RADEON(0): 	00090f151a346084ff01010a2020001b
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 16916
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
```

lshal:


```
Dumping 133 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.14'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 14  (0xe)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20090903'  (string)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = true  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.board.product = '0Y041C'  (string)
  system.board.serial = '.DC3K3H1.CN7016687G08Q1.'  (string)
  system.board.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.board.version = ''  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Portable'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '05/12/2008'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'A03'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'laptop'  (string)
  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 31042  (0x7942)  (int)
  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)
  system.hardware.product = 'Latitude XT'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = 'DC3K3H1'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '44454C4C-4300-1033-804B-C4C04F334831'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Dell Inc.'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = ''  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'x86_64'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '2.6.32-14-generic'  (string)
  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.micro = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'lid'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Lid Switch'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U7700  @ 1.33GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U7700  @ 1.33GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-bluetooth bluetooth Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_bluetooth_bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-bluetooth'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'dell-wifi wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_rfkill_dell_wifi_wlan'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'dell-wifi'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)
  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)
  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_3'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input3/event3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_2'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  input.product = 'Dell WMI hotkeys'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input10/event10'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_drm__null__ttm'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_drm__null__ttm'  (string)
  linux.device_file = ''  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/drm/ttm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-generic-backlight'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'laptop_panel'} (string list)
  info.category = 'laptop_panel'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic Backlight Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'  (string)
  laptop_panel.access_method = 'general'  (string)
  laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware = true  (bool)
  laptop_panel.num_levels = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'backlight'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'sleep'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  input.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT1'
  battery.charge_level.current = 33488  (0x82d0)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.design = 43290  (0xa91a)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.last_full = 33488  (0x82d0)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.rate = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)
  battery.model = 'DELL UM1798'  (string)
  battery.present = true  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
  battery.reporting.current = 3900  (0xf3c)  (int)
  battery.reporting.design = 3900  (0xf3c)  (int)
  battery.reporting.last_full = 3017  (0xbc9)  (int)
  battery.reporting.rate = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  battery.reporting.technology = 'Li-ion'  (string)
  battery.reporting.unit = 'mAh'  (string)
  battery.serial = '1510'  (string)
  battery.technology = 'lithium-ion'  (string)
  battery.type = 'primary'  (string)
  battery.vendor = 'SMP'  (string)
  battery.voltage.current = 12233  (0x2fc9)  (int)
  battery.voltage.design = 11100  (0x2b5c)  (int)
  battery.voltage.unit = 'mV'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)
  info.category = 'battery'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'DELL UM1798'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:01/power_supply/BAT1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'
  battery.charge_level.current = 22166  (0x5696)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.design = 42180  (0xa4c4)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.last_full = 22166  (0x5696)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.rate = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)
  battery.model = 'DELL WR0158'  (string)
  battery.present = true  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
  battery.reporting.current = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.design = 3800  (0xed8)  (int)
  battery.reporting.last_full = 1997  (0x7cd)  (int)
  battery.reporting.rate = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  battery.reporting.technology = 'Li-ion'  (string)
  battery.reporting.unit = 'mAh'  (string)
  battery.serial = '133'  (string)
  battery.technology = 'lithium-ion'  (string)
  battery.type = 'primary'  (string)
  battery.vendor = 'Sanyo'  (string)
  battery.voltage.current = 12506  (0x30da)  (int)
  battery.voltage.design = 11100  (0x2b5c)  (int)
  battery.voltage.unit = 'mV'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'battery'} (string list)
  info.category = 'battery'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'DELL WR0158'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_battery_BAT0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  input.product = 'Video Bus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/device:29/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event5'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'
  ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)
  info.capabilities = {'ac_adapter'} (string list)
  info.category = 'ac_adapter'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Generic AC Adapter Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_AC'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'power_supply'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/ACPI0003:00/power_supply/AC'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0103)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0103'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'
  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (DELabcd)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_DELabcd'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'DELabcd'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 aux'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0f13'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PS/2 Port for PS/2-style Mice'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0f13'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vga16fb_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'vga16fb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (vga16fb.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vga16fb_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/vga16fb.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'vga16fb.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)
  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (regulatory.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'regulatory.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)
  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)
  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'psmouse'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-probe-vmmouse'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event14'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14/event14'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'input.keymap', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.keymap.data = {'e001:playpause', 'e002:stopcd', 'e003:previoussong', 'e004:nextsong', 'e005:brightnessdown', 'e006:brightnessup', 'e007:battery', 'e008:wlan', 'e009:ejectclosecd', 'e00a:suspend', 'e00b:switchvideomode', 'e00f:switchvideomode', 'e010:previoussong', 'e011:prog1', 'e012:media', 'e013:f23', 'e015:camera', 'e00c:f23', 'e019:nextsong', 'e01b:switchvideomode', 'e022:playpause', 'e024:stopcd', 'e06d:media', 'e058:screenlock', 'e017:email', 'e018:f21', 'e01a:setup'} (string list)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'
  info.linux.driver = 'dcdbas'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (dcdbas)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/dcdbas'  (string)
  platform.id = 'dcdbas'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wwan_switch'
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell WWAN Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wwan_switch'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'dell'  (string)
  killswitch.type = 'wwan'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_argnames = {'power', ''} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-killswitch-set-power', 'hal-system-killswitch-get-power'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_names = {'SetPower', 'GetPower'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_signatures = {'b', ''} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wlan_switch'
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell WLAN Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wlan_switch'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'dell'  (string)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_argnames = {'power', ''} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-killswitch-set-power', 'hal-system-killswitch-get-power'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_names = {'SetPower', 'GetPower'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_signatures = {'b', ''} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_bluetooth_switch'
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_dcdbas'  (string)
  info.product = 'Dell Bluetooth Switch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_bluetooth_switch'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'dell'  (string)
  killswitch.type = 'bluetooth'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_argnames = {'power', ''} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-killswitch-set-power', 'hal-system-killswitch-get-power'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_names = {'SetPower', 'GetPower'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.method_signatures = {'b', ''} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (Fixed MDIO bus.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4384'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4384'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17284  (0x4384)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'
  info.linux.driver = 'sdhci-pci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4384'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32828  (0x803c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'
  info.capabilities = {'mmc_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.product = 'MMC/SD Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c_mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'mmc_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.3/mmc_host/mmc0'  (string)
  mmc_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'
  info.capabilities = {'leds'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803c'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_mmc0'  (string)
  leds.device_name = 'mmc0'  (string)
  leds.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.3/leds/mmc0::'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci1394'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4384'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32826  (0x803a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'
  info.linux.driver = 'yenta_cardbus'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4384'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_8039'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 32825  (0x8039)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Texas Instruments'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4172  (0x104c)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438d'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438d'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17293  (0x438d)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'
  info.linux.driver = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17283  (0x4383)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'
  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)
  info.category = 'sound'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA ATI SB Sound Card'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0'  (string)
  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  sound.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'
  button.has_state = true  (bool)
  button.state.value = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'headphone_insert'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.switch', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA ATI SB HP Out at Ext Left Jack'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event13'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA ATI SB HP Out at Ext Left Jack'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event13'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input13/event13'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_3'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  alsa.device = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D3'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'hw_specific'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA ATI SB ALSA hardware specific Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_3'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/hwC0D3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA ATI SB ALSA Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/audio'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'STAC92xx Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA ATI SB'  (string)
  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'STAC92xx Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4383'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/input/input11/event11'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c'
  info.linux.driver = 'pata_atiixp'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 IDE'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 138  (0x8a)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 IDE'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17292  (0x438c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host1/scsi_host/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/scsi_host/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'SAMSUNG HS08XJC'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'
  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SAMSUNG HS08XJC'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'GR100-10'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'SAMSUNG HS08XJC'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  storage.size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5e70b112_8fe9_4557_93ab_163bbabd4a80'
  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (swap)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5e70b112_8fe9_4557_93ab_163bbabd4a80'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'swap'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'other'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '2'  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 6458067  (0x628ad3)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 76717218816  (0x11dcb3dc00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 3306530304  (0xc515a600)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = '5e70b112-8fe9-4557-93ab-163bbabd4a80'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024'
  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.flags = {} (string list)
  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  volume.partition.start = 76717186560  (0x11dcb35e00)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.type = '0x05'  (string)
  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_75c778d6_6673_4b82_8294_7cc89abe95fe'
  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HS08XJC_S18EJ16Q710900'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_75c778d6_6673_4b82_8294_7cc89abe95fe'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'relatime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 149838192  (0x8ee5970)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 76717154304  (0x11dcb2e000)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '75c778d6-6673-4b82-8294-7cc89abe95fe'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4385'
  info.linux.driver = 'piix4_smbus'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SBx00 SMBus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4385'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SBx00 SMBus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17285  (0x4385)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4386'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4386'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17286  (0x4386)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4386'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.5'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5'  (string)
  info.product = 'A04'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'A04'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 36865  (0x9001)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb-storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 80  (0x50)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 36865  (0x9001)  (int)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Dell Computer Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 16700  (0x413c)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sr'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'DVD+-RW GSA-T21N'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'cdrom'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_HL_DT_ST_DVD__RW_GSA_T21N_0_0'
  block.device = '/dev/sr0'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_HL_DT_ST_DVD__RW_GSA_T21N_0_0'  (string)
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'DVD+-RW GSA-T21N'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_HL_DT_ST_DVD__RW_GSA_T21N_0_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sr0'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_argnames = {'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-eject', 'hal-storage-closetray'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_names = {'Eject', 'CloseTray'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_signatures = {'as', 'as'} (string list)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)
  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdram = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdrdl = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 4234  (0x108a)  (int)
  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 4234  (0x108a)  (int)
  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {'4234', '2822', '1764', '706'} (string list)
  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'A1R1'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)
  storage.model = 'DVD+-RW GSA-T21N'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = ''  (string)
  storage.removable = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)
  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'HL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-T21N-0:0'  (string)
  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_413c_9001_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg1'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_13_5_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.5'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438b'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI4)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438b'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI4)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17291  (0x438b)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_4'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438b'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_4'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/006/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.4'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_4_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_4'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_4_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.4/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.4'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI3)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI3)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17290  (0x438a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_3'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438a'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_3'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.3'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_3_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_3'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_3_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.3/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.3'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4389'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI2)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4389'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI2)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17289  (0x4389)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4389'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_2016_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'Fingerprint Reader'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_2016_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'SGS Thomson Microelectronics'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Fingerprint Reader'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 8214  (0x2016)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'SGS Thomson Microelectronics'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1155  (0x483)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.0 (1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_2016_noserial_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_2016_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_2016_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 255  (0xff)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Vendor Specific Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 8214  (0x2016)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'SGS Thomson Microelectronics'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1155  (0x483)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.0 (1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4388'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI1)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4388'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI1)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17288  (0x4388)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4388'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.2'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev1'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/usb/hiddev1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input9/event9'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input8/event8'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'N-Trig'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7062  (0x1b96)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_hiddev'
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Unknown page 0xd0002', 'Unknown page 0xd0004'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HID 1b96:0001'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/usb/hiddev0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'N-Trig Pen'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input6/event6'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4387'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4387'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'SB600 USB (OHCI0)'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17287  (0x4387)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_4387'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:13.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_13_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:13.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7937'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x7937)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7937'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31031  (0x7937)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7936'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'RS7936 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7936'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'RS7936 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31030  (0x7936)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4312'
  info.linux.driver = 'b43-pci-bridge'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7936'  (string)
  info.product = 'BCM4312 802.11a/b/g'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4312'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'BCM4312 802.11a/b/g'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 17170  (0x4312)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 5348  (0x14e4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_1'
  info.bus = 'ssb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4312'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:1'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:1'  (string)
  ssb.bus_id = 'ssb0:1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'
  info.bus = 'ssb'  (string)
  info.linux.driver = 'b43'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_4312'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'ssb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0'  (string)
  ssb.bus_id = 'ssb0:0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_22_68_b3_6e_10'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'WLAN Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_22_68_b3_6e_10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0/net/wlan0'  (string)
  net.80211.mac_address = 147785477648  (0x2268b36e10)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:22:68:b3:6e:10'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wlan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_tx'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds', 'keyboard_backlight'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_tx'  (string)
  keyboard_backlight.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  leds.device_name = 'b43-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'tx'  (string)
  leds.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0/leds/b43-phy0::tx'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_rx'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds', 'keyboard_backlight'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_rx'  (string)
  keyboard_backlight.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  leds.device_name = 'b43-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'rx'  (string)
  leds.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0/leds/b43-phy0::rx'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_radio'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-leds'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'leds', 'keyboard_backlight'} (string list)
  info.category = 'leds'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/leds_b43_phy0_radio'  (string)
  keyboard_backlight.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  leds.device_name = 'b43-phy0'  (string)
  leds.function = 'radio'  (string)
  leds.num_levels = 256  (0x100)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'leds'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0/leds/b43-phy0::radio'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0_rfkill_phy0_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'phy0 wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb_ssb0_0_rfkill_phy0_wlan'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'phy0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:0b:00.0/ssb0:0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7934'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Unknown (0x7934)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7934'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31028  (0x7934)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_1674'
  info.linux.driver = 'tg3'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7934'  (string)
  info.product = 'NetXtreme BCM5756ME Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_1674'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:09:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:09:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'NetXtreme BCM5756ME Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 5748  (0x1674)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 5348  (0x14e4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_21_9b_da_c8_29'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_1674'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_21_9b_da_c8_29'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:09:00.0/net/eth0'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 144348727337  (0x219bdac829)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:21:9b:da:c8:29'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14e4_1674'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7932'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'RS7932 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7932'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'RS7932 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31026  (0x7932)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7942'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7932'  (string)
  info.product = 'Radeon Xpress 1250'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7942'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Radeon Xpress 1250'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31042  (0x7942)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7942_drm__null__card0'
  info.capabilities = {'drm'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7942'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7942_drm__null__card0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0/drm/card0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7930'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Radeon Xpress 7930 Host Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_7930'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Radeon Xpress 7930 Host Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 31024  (0x7930)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 516  (0x204)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Dell'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4136  (0x1028)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4098  (0x1002)  (int)


Dumped 133 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

Any ideas?

----------


## Ayuthia

> ```
> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
> (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
> (**) stylus: always reports core events
> (**) Option "CommonDBG" "12"
> (**) Option "TopX" "0"
> (**) Option "TopY" "0"
> (**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
> (**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
> ...


A quick guess based on the information above, it almost looks like the wacom driver was not patched.  I say this because the X and Y resol is show 1016 instead of 11xx x 7xx or 1280x800.

----------


## CuccoMagic

I commented the line, touch is off but touch works if you put the side of your hand on screen or if you put three fingers on screen at once. Anyway to fix that? Thanks

----------


## jkstuff1

Hi Favux,

Sorry was offiline for a couple of days.




> By the way did you make sure "path_id" was installed? But as long as the Pen/stylus works correctly, in Gimp etc.,


Not sure what you mean by two thing mention. What do you mean by "path_id"? And what do you mean by the Pen is working in Gimp. It is working,




> So the touch jump when rotated probably is the linuxwacom bug, hopefully fixed in 0.8.5-11. Do you have any multi-touch gestures? Pinch, two finger scroll, two finger tap?


As for the MultiTouch, what app can I use to test that it is working properly?

Thanks,
JK

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi rafiyr,
> 
> Alright, that clears up a misunderstanding on at least my part.  The touch streams are multiplexed again but:
> single touch firmware >  st stream over "Touchscreen"
> multi-touch firmware > mt and st stream over "MultiTouch"
> 
> Do I have that correct?


Yup, that's correct.

On another topic, anyone having trouble with random events when it should be idle, or dropped (briefly) contact in the middle of a long interaction?  I seem to get a little noise on my laptop with the mt firmware, though I hadn't seen it with the earlier firmwares.  I also wouldn't be surprised if its just my laptop, perhaps a result of moisture or some other environmental factor.  If this is a common problem, I'll push some suppression code.

----------


## rafiyr

> I haven't had a windows partition since the day I got the lappy and wiped it. I guess I can make a partition, reinstall vista + the firmware and wipe vista again.


I've had good luck installing new firmware with windows (xp and 7) in virtualbox.  The fully open source version doesn't give you the usb support, so you'll have to use the partially closed version if you want to try it.  And of course all the usual disclaimers about expect your laptop to catch fire and so on.

If anyone has time to kill and is brave or something like that, you can use usbmon to record the entire firmware installation and write a firmware installer.

It should also be pretty easy to replay the commands to retrieve the firmware version.  There's just a bit of traffic when you open the "about" dialog in windows.  Shouldn't be too hard to mimic.   :Smile:

----------


## mcoleman44

Hello Everyone, 

Ive been trying to fix things up myself lately and really thought I had it, but it turned out to be an epic fail.

OK, so heres whats going on. I have Ayuthia's pre pratched 0.8.5-10. Check_driver is installed. Im using the 90-hid-ntrig rules listed below. And Im using Ayuthia's 2-16-10. I think evdev or something is still grabing my device. I have to n-trig pens in xinput --list. When I first installed everything and restarted everything was working except multi-touch. I turned touch off so using xournal would be a little easier. When I restarted the calibration was off on the stylus and I had no touch.

I tried turning touch back on but it didnt help. So I restarted and this time the stylus was calibrated but touch still wouldnt work. And listed under modules I have something called uinput?? Any ideas on that one? Ill attach my xorg log. Thanks in advance.



```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig one is already bound
# to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver ntrig $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Here is my xorg.conf:


```
Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "mttouch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

Heres some more info


```
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 9
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 800
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 1280
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"touch"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Touch
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 9
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 0
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Power Button"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"HP Webcam"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"N-Trig Pen"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 3
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
"N-Trig Pen"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 3
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 9600
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 7200
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 256
        Resolution is 10000
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=13    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus     stylus
touch     touch
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            10220  1 
ppdev                   8232  0 
snd_hda_codec_si3054     5856  1 
snd_hda_codec_realtek   277860  1 
snd_hda_intel          31880  2 
snd_hda_codec          87584  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               9352  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss            44704  0 
snd_mixer_oss          18976  1 snd_pcm_oss
joydev                 13088  0 
lib80211_crypt_tkip    10016  0 
snd_pcm                93160  4 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
hid_ntrig               5280  0 
snd_seq_dummy           3460  0 
uvcvideo               65260  0 
videodev               43360  1 uvcvideo
v4l1_compat            16804  2 uvcvideo,videodev
v4l2_compat_ioctl32    13344  1 videodev
iptable_filter          3872  0 
snd_seq_oss            33440  0 
wacom                  25992  0 
wl                   1277380  0 
lib80211                7812  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
ip_tables              21200  1 iptable_filter
x_tables               25832  1 ip_tables
i2c_piix4              11728  0 
fglrx                2234552  31 
psmouse                57124  0 
serio_raw               6596  0 
snd_seq_midi            8192  0 
snd_rawmidi            27360  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                60608  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
lp                     11908  0 
parport                40528  2 ppdev,lp
shpchp                 37756  0 
snd_timer              26992  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          8308  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
amd64_edac_mod         26688  0 
edac_core              48876  1 amd64_edac_mod
snd                    77096  17 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               9088  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         10928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
lirc_ene0100            9444  0 
lirc_dev               13928  1 lirc_ene0100
usb_storage            66016  0 
r8169                  38884  0 
mii                     6368  1 r8169
usbhid                 43968  0 
video                  23612  0 
output                  3680  1 video
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$
```

The lshal is attached.

----------


## mcoleman44

From what I can tell its completley random. Every time I restart I get a different result. Either the stylus works and touch doesnt or touch works and stylus is uncalibrated. 

But it seems to be completley random. My xinput --list is never the same. The only comparison is there are always 2 ntrig pens listed.

----------


## rafiyr

```
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
```

Just a style point.  I'd suggest adding "-pen" to the pen device, or something of the sort.



```
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-pen"
```

----------


## mcoleman44

Nope, that didn't work. Sorry 
Thanks though Rafiyr

----------


## Ayuthia

Try the following:


```
Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/event7"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/event8"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "mttouch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

From what I can see, you have two N-Trig Pen and N-Trig Touchscreen entries.  This leads me to believe that you are using the Vista drivers.  The udev rules are most likely trying to use the event10 and event11 ones instead because the rule had two matches and the event10 and event11 overwrote the event7 and event8.

rafiyr, the reason why the -pen was not used in the udev rules was to make it match with how the Wacom devices are defined.  Their stylus is always the one without the -pen extension but the touch gets one.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yup, that's correct.
> 
> On another topic, anyone having trouble with random events when it should be idle, or dropped (briefly) contact in the middle of a long interaction?  I seem to get a little noise on my laptop with the mt firmware, though I hadn't seen it with the earlier firmwares.  I also wouldn't be surprised if its just my laptop, perhaps a result of moisture or some other environmental factor.  If this is a common problem, I'll push some suppression code.


I have had a lot of noise with the 2.59 version (when using Carlos Garnacho's multitouch activation code) but with the 2.184 version from HP, I have not seen anything as of yet.  This caused a lot of random jumps.  However, I have not ran into any dropped contact as far as I can tell.  

By any chance, have you tried out the 2.239 firmware yet?  I see that it is out there for the Dell, but HP has not accepted it yet.  The thought was that it was going to be released by the end of February so it should be coming out soon.

----------


## mcoleman44

Hi Ayuthia
Same results as my previous xorg.conf. It works some of the time. And I still don't have multi-touch when it does work. Touch and stylus work sometimes but no mt. And when it does work and I try to rotate the screen the pointer is screwed up when using your finger. Its very erratic. If I touch the top of the screen and release the pointer jumps to the bottom and vice versa.  

And with the new xorg no devices are listed under wacom when nothing works. Weird.
With the old xorg stylus and touch were listed under wacom no matter if they were working or not.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia
> Same results as my previous xorg.conf. It works some of the time. And I still don't have multi-touch when it does work. Touch and stylus work sometimes but no mt. And when it does work and I try to rotate the screen the pointer is screwed up when using your finger. Its very erratic. If I touch the top of the screen and release the pointer jumps to the bottom and vice versa.  
> 
> And with the new xorg no devices are listed under wacom when nothing works. Weird.
> With the old xorg stylus and touch were listed under wacom no matter if they were working or not.


Do you have a copy of 10-linuxwacom.fdi?  I just remembered that we will most likely need to configure it using the .fdi instead of xorg.conf until we can figure out how to isolate the multiple N-Trig Pen entries.

EDIT:  I forgot to mention that the issue could be because hal is assigning the events to another device sometimes so it can cause some strange behavior.

----------


## mcoleman44

I dont at the moment but I can get one. Which one do you want me to get?

----------


## mcoleman44

And if thats what hal is doing, then how do I stop it?

----------


## Ayuthia

There are two ways to accomplish this.  The first is to configure the device through hal using the 10-linuxwacom.fdi or else we can set up the commands in the .fdi to ignore the hal entries and have xorg.conf configure it.

I think that the following entry should get it to work:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Touchscreen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I think that is all that is needed.

----------


## mcoleman44

Awesome! That worked for the stylus but Touch is still only working every other time. 
And is there a way to get multi-touch to work too?

----------


## mcoleman44

Should I keep my xorg.conf the same? And the stylus works every time, but its only listed under xsetwacom list every other time. When its not listed I cant rotate the screen. Any Ideas?

----------


## Ayuthia

You will need to comment out the stylus and touch entries in xorg.conf at the ServerLayout section:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
#    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
#    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
#    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

Please also look at post #693 again.  I added a line to each so that they should be called stylus and touch instead of having to type N-Trig Pen and N-Trig Touchscreen.

----------


## mcoleman44

Thanks!
Stylus is always listed under wacom now but touch still isnt working and neither is multi-touch. Sorry.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks!
> Stylus is always listed under wacom now but touch still isnt working and neither is multi-touch. Sorry.


Can you try using event11 for touch?  It has been a while since I have worked with this firmware version so I apologize if I am taking you all over the place.

----------


## mcoleman44

Not a problem. Im just grateful for the help. event11 didnt work. And Im not sure if this will tell you anything but /dev/input/ doesnt have mt touch listed.

----------


## Ayuthia

Ok.  Can you post an updated version of your Xorg.0.log file?  I just want to see if there are any error messages for using event11.

As for the missing multitouch, it means that the kernel module is only able to find the single touch data for your device.  Is this firmware the one that was used with Vista?  If I recall correctly, rafiyr is looking for people to test this version and from the looks of your data, it might be a match.

After looking at your Xorg.0.log information, we can see if we should block out hal and just try xorg.conf.

----------


## mcoleman44

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-mcoleman44 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=63a73dfd-5106-4b2f-b243-fea481168614 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:57PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  2 19:34:34 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0xd9fdd0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): Battery is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  AUO
(II) fglrx(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) fglrx(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) fglrx(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) fglrx(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) fglrx(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f305e0aa000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-19-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP WMI hotkeys
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-10 $
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event9
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(II) config/hal: Adding input device touch
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(--) touch: no supported touchpad found
(EE) touch Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "touch"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
```

And yeah, this was the firmware with Vista. I havent had vista on this computer for about six months though.

----------


## Ayuthia

Let's go ahead and block out hal for now and try using xorg.conf.  In your 10-linuxwacom file, please do the following:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Touchscreen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
        <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Pen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if1">
       <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.product" contains="N-Trig Touchscreen">
    <match key="info.parent" contains="if1">
        <merge key="info.ignore" type="string">true</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Then remove the comments out of the ServerLayout and change the touch layout to look like:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/event11"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection
```

If that does not bring the touch back, try event 8 again.  If neither work, please post the results of Xorg.0.log again.

----------


## mcoleman44

Im so confused right now. I got very strange results.

When I used event11 touch didnt work but stylus still worked and was calibrated.

I tried using event8. Touch didnt work but stylus still worked and was calibrated.

I tried event11 again and this time touch didnt work and stylus worked but uncalibrated and it wasnt listed under xswtwacom list.

That confused the crap out of me.

xorg log event8


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-mcoleman44 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=63a73dfd-5106-4b2f-b243-fea481168614 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:57PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  2 20:39:49 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) |-->Input Device "mttouch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-10 $
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1012dd0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  AUO
(II) fglrx(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) fglrx(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) fglrx(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) fglrx(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) fglrx(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fbcb7c79000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-19-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "stylus"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "touch"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(WW) mttouch: failed to open /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) mttouch: always reports core events
(**) mttouch device is /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch
(**) mttouch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) mttouch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) mttouch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) mttouch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "mttouch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch : No such file or directory
(EE) Couldn't init device "mttouch"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP WMI hotkeys
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): AC Offline
```

xorg log with event11


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-mcoleman44 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=63a73dfd-5106-4b2f-b243-fea481168614 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:57PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  2 20:45:26 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(**) |-->Input Device "mttouch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.66.10
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.5-10 $
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.66.10
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.66.1                               
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  3 2009 21:35:39
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8f3dd0
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2300000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): Battery is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 29.
(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 29 Enabled.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) fglrx(0):  AUO
(II) fglrx(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) fglrx(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) fglrx(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) fglrx(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) fglrx(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) fglrx(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) fglrx(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section Configured Monitor
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 127)
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fc1bd4f5000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.66.10
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  3 2009
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.31-19-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd2ff7000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000
(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0x02500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3280)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2000
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines
    Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement
    Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(==) fglrx(0): Using software cursor
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmDynamicMajor: found major device number 251
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "stylus"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/event11
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=0 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
(WW) mttouch: failed to open /dev/input/n-trig-mttouch in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "mttouch"
(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event12"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP WMI hotkeys
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
(**) HP WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Found keys
(II) HP WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(--) N-Trig Touchscreen: no supported touchpad found
(EE) N-Trig Touchscreen Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device N-Trig Pen
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) N-Trig Pen: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) N-Trig Pen: Found absolute touchpad
(II) N-Trig Pen: Configuring as touchpad
(**) N-Trig Pen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) N-Trig Pen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) N-Trig Pen: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) N-Trig Pen: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
```

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok, so now my stylus isnt calibrated at all. Ive restarted like 10 times and its been uncalibrated every time. Event8 or event11 doesnt make a difference. Should I have 90-ntrig rules?

----------


## Ayuthia

By any chance, did you restart the computer when you updated the .fdi file?  If not, can you do that?  It looks like the system can still see some things that I did not think it should see.

----------


## mcoleman44

I copied over the .fdi then restarted. I then changed to event11, I restarted again and changed it to event8.

Heres the xorg.conf Im using again;


```
Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
DefaultDepth 24
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/event7"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/event8"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "mttouch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

----------


## mcoleman44

I have 90 ntrig rules installed. Should I have those or not?

----------


## Ayuthia

The udev rules should not really hurt anything at this point because we are currently using the eventX instead of the symbolic link that we created.

Can you do me a favor and post another copy of your lshal information?  I want to make sure that the N-Trig device is being ignored.  It seems like the other device drivers are trying to grab it.

----------


## mcoleman44

Sorry, Im not sure why the fdi isnt working. It seemed to at first. I dont know.

----------


## Ayuthia

Can you try putting that .fdi file over to /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty?  You might need to create the preprobe and 20thirdparty directories:


```
cd /etc/hal/fdi/
sudo mkdir preprobe
sudo mkdir preprobe/20thirdparty
```

Then you can copy the file over.

It looks like the other .fdi rules are using it before we block it so it is better to place the file in the preprobe folder so that it gets grabbed first.

In theory, the stylus should work consistently through xorg.conf after this.  We will then need to figure out why touch is not working.

----------


## mcoleman44

As much as I hate to say this, It didnt work. But let me make sure Im understanding. I put the same .fdi  in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/ and another copy in etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty. Then restart. Thats what I did. Upon restart it worked, but when I restarted it a second time it didnt. Touch wouldnt work and the the stylus was uncalibrated. 

I did remember to get a copy of lshal while it was working though. Ill post it and the new one. 

The lshal 3 is with touch and stylus working.
4 is without

Im an idiot, the lshal 4 is an xorg log when it wasnt working.
Sorry Im so confusing.

----------


## mcoleman44

Is there anything that could be causing this besides the .fdi and which event Im using?

----------


## Ayuthia

I am not for sure if the .fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty is causing the problem or not so we should probably take it out for now.  Please try that and see how it goes.  If it does not, we can always block things out in the evdev and synaptics sections.

Can you also try the following:


```
xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw0
```

You might need to try hidraw1 and hidraw2 if there are any.  To get out of the application you will need to press control-c.  When you run the app, it will sit there until you touch the screen with your finger or the stylus.  Please try using the stylus first.  If it does not trigger a response, press control-c and try the next hidraw number.  If it does produce data, then please try using the finger and see if it also responds.  This application will help us see what the digitizer is sending out so we can tell if we are getting any touch info.

----------


## mcoleman44

This is with the sylus:


```
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw0
[sudo] password for mcoleman44: 
0000000: 00 01 01 7a 15 f8 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 79 15  ...z..........y.
0000010: f7 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 78 15 f6 10 00 00 00  .........x......
0000020: 00 00 01 01 77 15 f5 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 76  ....w..........v
0000030: 15 f5 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 75 15 f5 10 00 00  ..........u.....
0000040: 00 00 00 01 01 74 15 f5 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....t..........
0000050: 73 15 f3 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 72 15 f3 10 00  s..........r....
0000060: 00 00 00 00 01 01 71 15 f2 10 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......q.........
0000070: 01 70 15 f1 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6f 15 f0 10  .p..........o...
0000080: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6f 15 ef 10 00 00 00 00 00  .......o........
0000090: 01 01 6e 15 ef 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6e 15 ef  ..n..........n..
00000a0: 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6e 15 ee 10 00 00 00 00  ........n.......
00000b0: 00 01 01 6d 15 ee 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6d 15  ...m..........m.
00000c0: ee 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 03 66 15 e9 10 1f 00 00  .........f......
00000d0: 00 00 01 03 66 15 e9 10 20 00 00 00 00 01 03 66  ....f... ......f
00000e0: 15 e9 10 21 00 00 00 00 01 03 66 15 e9 10 23 00  ...!......f...#.
00000f0: 00 00 00 01 03 63 15 e8 10 24 00 00 00 00 01 03  .....c...$......
0000100: 61 15 e9 10 24 00 00 00 00 01 03 60 15 e8 10 25  a...$......`...%
0000110: 00 00 00 00 01 03 5f 15 e8 10 26 00 00 00 00 01  ......_...&.....
0000120: 03 5e 15 e7 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5e 15 e8 10  .^...'......^...
0000130: 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5e 15 e7 10 27 00 00 00 00  '......^...'....
0000140: 01 03 5e 15 e8 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5d 15 e8  ..^...'......]..
0000150: 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5c 15 e7 10 27 00 00 00  .'......\...'...
0000160: 00 01 03 5b 15 e8 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5b 15  ...[...'......[.
0000170: e8 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5a 15 e7 10 27 00 00  ..'......Z...'..
0000180: 00 00 01 03 5a 15 e6 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 5a  ....Z...'......Z
0000190: 15 e6 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 59 15 e5 10 27 00  ...'......Y...'.
00001a0: 00 00 00 01 03 59 15 e6 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03  .....Y...'......
00001b0: 59 15 e5 10 27 00 00 00 00 01 03 59 15 e7 10 27  Y...'......Y...'
00001c0: 00 00 00 00 01 03 5b 15 e8 10 26 00 00 00 00 01  ......[...&.....
00001d0: 03 5c 15 e9 10 24 00 00 00 00 01 03 5e 15 e9 10  .\...$......^...
00001e0: 21 00 00 00 00 01 01 60 15 e9 10 00 00 00 00 00  !......`........
00001f0: 01 01 61 15 e7 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 60 15 e4  ..a..........`..
0000200: 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 60 15 e0 10 00 00 00 00  ........`.......
0000210: 00 01 01 5c 15 d8 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 5a 15  ...\..........Z.
0000220: d0 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 55 15 c8 10 00 00 00  .........U......
0000230: 00 00 01 01 55 15 c2 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 57  ....U..........W
0000240: 15 bb 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 57 15 be 10 00 00  ..........W.....
0000250: 00 00 00 01 00 57 15 be 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....W..........
0000260: 23 12 14 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 12 17 0b 00  #.......... ....
0000270: 00 00 00 00 01 01 1b 12 16 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000280: 01 1c 12 12 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 18 12 11 0b  ................
0000290: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 17 12 0d 0b 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00002a0: 01 01 12 12 11 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 10 12 1c  ................
00002b0: 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0d 12 1c 0b 00 00 00 00  ................
00002c0: 00 01 01 06 12 26 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 02 12  .....&..........
00002d0: 2c 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f9 11 39 0b 00 00 00  ,..........9....
00002e0: 00 00 01 01 ee 11 3f 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e1  ......?.........
00002f0: 11 48 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d8 11 49 0b 00 00  .H..........I...
0000300: 00 00 00 01 01 cc 11 50 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......P........
0000310: c6 11 50 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 bd 11 50 0b 00  ..P..........P..
0000320: 00 00 00 00 01 01 b9 11 4f 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........O.......
0000330: 01 b4 11 4d 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b0 11 4e 0b  ...M..........N.
0000340: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a9 11 4c 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .........L......
0000350: 01 01 a4 11 52 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 9b 11 59  ....R..........Y
0000360: 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 96 11 5e 0b 00 00 00 00  ..........^.....
0000370: 00 01 01 90 11 5d 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8b 11  .....]..........
0000380: 60 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 88 11 5f 0b 00 00 00  `.........._....
0000390: 00 00 01 01 83 11 63 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 82  ......c.........
00003a0: 11 62 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7d 11 66 0b 00 00  .b........}.f...
00003b0: 00 00 00 01 01 7d 11 69 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....}.i........
00003c0: 7b 11 6e 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7b 11 71 0b 00  {.n........{.q..
00003d0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 79 11 76 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......y.v.......
00003e0: 01 77 11 78 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 74 11 7b 0b  .w.x........t.{.
00003f0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 71 11 7e 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .......q.~......
0000400: 01 01 6f 11 81 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6e 11 84  ..o..........n..
0000410: 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 86 0b 00 00 00 00  ........l.......
0000420: 00 01 01 6c 11 87 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11  ...l..........l.
0000430: 88 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 89 0b 00 00 00  .........l......
0000440: 00 00 01 01 6d 11 8a 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6d  ....m..........m
0000450: 11 8b 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6e 11 8c 0b 00 00  ..........n.....
0000460: 00 00 00 01 01 6d 11 8d 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....m..........
0000470: 6d 11 8d 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 8d 0b 00  m..........l....
0000480: 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 8d 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......l.........
0000490: 01 6c 11 8b 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 88 0b  .l..........l...
00004a0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6c 11 86 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .......l........
00004b0: 01 01 6d 11 84 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6e 11 80  ..m..........n..
00004c0: 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6f 11 7e 0b 00 00 00 00  ........o.~.....
00004d0: 00 01 01 70 11 7a 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 72 11  ...p.z........r.
00004e0: 78 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 74 11 75 0b 00 00 00  x........t.u....
00004f0: 00 00 01 01 77 11 74 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 79  ....w.t........y
0000500: 11 74 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7b 11 74 0b 00 00  .t........{.t...
0000510: 00 00 00 01 01 7d 11 73 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....}.s........
0000520: 7f 11 74 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 80 11 74 0b 00  ..t..........t..
0000530: 00 00 00 00 01 01 82 11 74 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........t.......
0000540: 01 83 11 75 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 83 11 75 0b  ...u..........u.
0000550: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 84 11 76 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .........v......
0000560: 01 01 86 11 75 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 87 11 75  ....u..........u
0000570: 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 86 11 74 0b 00 00 00 00  ..........t.....
0000580: 00 01 01 87 11 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 87 11  .....r..........
0000590: 6e 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 87 11 6a 0b 00 00 00  n..........j....
00005a0: 00 00 01 01 89 11 65 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8a  ......e.........
00005b0: 11 61 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8d 11 5c 0b 00 00  .a..........\...
00005c0: 00 00 00 01 01 8d 11 58 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......X........
00005d0: 8f 11 55 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 90 11 50 0b 00  ..U..........P..
00005e0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 93 11 53 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........S.......
00005f0: 01 92 11 55 0b 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 94 11 55 0b  ...U..........U.
0000600: 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 94 11 55 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .........U......
0000610: 01 01 e8 15 32 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 e8 15 32  ....2..........2
0000620: 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e7 15 35 0f 00 00 00 00  ..........5.....
0000630: 00 01 01 e9 15 3e 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e8 15  .....>..........
0000640: 3f 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 e8 15 3f 0f 00 00 00  ?..........?....
0000650: 00 00 01 01 e6 10 fb 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ed  ................
0000660: 10 f8 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ec 10 fa 11 00 00  ................
0000670: 00 00 00 01 01 f1 10 f8 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000680: ef 10 fb 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f1 10 fd 11 00  ................
0000690: 00 00 00 00 01 01 f0 10 fd 11 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
00006a0: 01 f1 10 fd 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ee 10 f9 11  ................
00006b0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ef 10 f9 11 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00006c0: 01 00 ef 10 f9 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ec 10 48  ...............H
00006d0: 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ef 10 4c 11 00 00 00 00  ..........L.....
00006e0: 00 01 01 f7 10 54 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 11  .....T..........
00006f0: 5e 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 11 62 11 00 00 00  ^..........b....
0000700: 00 00 01 01 0f 11 6d 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0e  ......m.........
0000710: 11 74 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 14 11 7c 11 00 00  .t..........|...
0000720: 00 00 00 01 01 15 11 81 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000730: 1a 11 88 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 1e 11 8b 11 00  ................
0000740: 00 00 00 00 01 01 21 11 91 11 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......!.........
0000750: 01 28 11 95 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2c 11 99 11  .(..........,...
0000760: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 34 11 9d 11 00 00 00 00 00  .......4........
0000770: 01 01 3b 11 a1 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 42 11 a4  ..;..........B..
0000780: 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 47 11 a8 11 00 00 00 00  ........G.......
0000790: 00 01 01 4e 11 ab 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11  ...N..........P.
00007a0: ae 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 53 11 b2 11 00 00 00  .........S......
00007b0: 00 00 01 01 52 11 b5 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50  ....R..........P
00007c0: 11 bd 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11 bf 11 00 00  ..........P.....
00007d0: 00 00 00 01 01 4c 11 c4 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....L..........
00007e0: 4d 11 c6 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11 c9 11 00  M..........P....
00007f0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 51 11 ca 11 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......Q.........
0000800: 01 51 11 cd 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 52 11 ce 11  .Q..........R...
0000810: 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 52 11 ce 11 00 00 00 00 00  .......R........
0000820: 01 01 b6 11 3e 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b3 11 37  ....>..........7
0000830: 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b1 11 37 12 00 00 00 00  ..........7.....
0000840: 00 01 01 af 11 38 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 af 11  .....8..........
0000850: 39 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 af 11 3a 12 00 00 00  9..........:....
0000860: 00 00 01 00 af 11 3a 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 da  ......:.........
0000870: 11 7e 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d3 11 85 12 00 00  .~..............
0000880: 00 00 00 01 01 ce 11 90 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000890: cd 11 9a 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 cb 11 a8 12 00  ................
00008a0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 cb 11 b7 12 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
00008b0: 01 cc 11 ca 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 cd 11 de 12  ................
00008c0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 cd 11 f4 12 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00008d0: 01 01 cb 11 09 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ca 11 1e  ................
00008e0: 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c7 11 30 13 00 00 00 00  ..........0.....
00008f0: 00 01 01 c4 11 41 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 bb 11  .....A..........
0000900: 50 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b2 11 5e 13 00 00 00  P..........^....
0000910: 00 00 01 01 a8 11 6b 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a0  ......k.........
0000920: 11 76 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 98 11 81 13 00 00  .v..............
0000930: 00 00 00 01 01 93 11 8c 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000940: 8c 11 97 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 88 11 a1 13 00  ................
0000950: 00 00 00 00 01 01 81 11 ac 13 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000960: 01 7d 11 bb 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 78 11 ca 13  .}..........x...
0000970: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 75 11 d6 13 00 00 00 00 00  .......u........
0000980: 01 01 72 11 e2 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6f 11 ef  ..r..........o..
0000990: 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6d 11 fb 13 00 00 00 00  ........m.......
00009a0: 00 01 01 6a 11 07 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 68 11  ...j..........h.
00009b0: 14 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 66 11 21 14 00 00 00  .........f.!....
00009c0: 00 00 01 01 65 11 2e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 63  ....e..........c
00009d0: 11 3b 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 62 11 48 14 00 00  .;........b.H...
00009e0: 00 00 00 01 01 5f 11 54 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ....._.T........
00009f0: 5c 11 60 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 59 11 6b 14 00  \.`........Y.k..
0000a00: 00 00 00 00 01 01 57 11 74 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......W.t.......
0000a10: 01 54 11 7d 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 52 11 84 14  .T.}........R...
0000a20: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11 8b 14 00 00 00 00 00  .......P........
0000a30: 01 01 4f 11 90 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4f 11 93  ..O..........O..
0000a40: 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4f 11 96 14 00 00 00 00  ........O.......
0000a50: 00 01 01 50 11 98 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11  ...P..........P.
0000a60: 99 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 11 99 14 00 00 00  .........P......
0000a70: 00 00 01 01 4f 11 98 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4f  ....O..........O
0000a80: 11 94 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4d 11 8f 14 00 00  ..........M.....
0000a90: 00 00 00 01 01 4f 11 87 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....O..........
0000aa0: 4f 11 7e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 55 11 6d 14 00  O.~........U.m..
0000ab0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 59 11 5e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......Y.^.......
0000ac0: 01 61 11 4c 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6a 11 39 14  .a.L........j.9.
0000ad0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6d 11 31 14 00 00 00 00 00  .......m.1......
0000ae0: 01 01 73 11 29 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 73 11 29  ..s.)........s.)
0000af0: 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 38 13 25 11 00 00 00 00  ........8.%.....
0000b00: 00 01 01 32 13 31 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 25 13  ...2.1........%.
0000b10: 4f 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 14 13 74 11 00 00 00  O..........t....
0000b20: 00 00 01 01 07 13 95 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fe  ................
0000b30: 12 b4 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f3 12 d4 11 00 00  ................
0000b40: 00 00 00 01 01 ea 12 f3 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000b50: e0 12 0f 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d7 12 2a 12 00  .............*..
0000b60: 00 00 00 00 01 01 ce 12 43 12 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........C.......
0000b70: 01 c3 12 5c 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b9 12 74 12  ...\..........t.
0000b80: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ae 12 8b 12 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000b90: 01 01 a1 12 9f 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 94 12 b6  ................
0000ba0: 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 88 12 c8 12 00 00 00 00  ................
0000bb0: 00 01 01 7b 12 db 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 70 12  ...{..........p.
0000bc0: ee 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 65 12 02 13 00 00 00  .........e......
0000bd0: 00 00 01 01 5a 12 15 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 51  ....Z..........Q
0000be0: 12 28 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 48 12 3a 13 00 00  .(........H.:...
0000bf0: 00 00 00 01 01 40 12 4b 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....@.K........
0000c00: 34 12 59 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2a 12 67 13 00  4.Y........*.g..
0000c10: 00 00 00 00 01 01 1f 12 73 13 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........s.......
0000c20: 01 17 12 7e 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0e 12 88 13  ...~............
0000c30: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 07 12 91 13 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000c40: 01 01 00 12 99 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fa 11 a0  ................
0000c50: 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f4 11 a6 13 00 00 00 00  ................
0000c60: 00 01 01 f1 11 ab 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f1 11  ................
0000c70: ae 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ee 11 af 13 00 00 00  ................
0000c80: 00 00 01 01 ea 11 b0 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ee  ................
0000c90: 11 af 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f5 11 ae 13 00 00  ................
0000ca0: 00 00 00 01 00 f5 11 ae 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000cb0: ae 15 1a 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ad 15 14 12 00  ................
0000cc0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 ac 15 14 12 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000cd0: 01 a8 15 14 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a7 15 14 12  ................
0000ce0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a1 15 08 12 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000cf0: 01 01 9e 15 0b 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 9f 15 00  ................
0000d00: 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a2 15 01 12 00 00 00 00  ................
0000d10: 00 01 01 a8 15 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ae 15  ................
0000d20: ff 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b6 15 ff 11 00 00 00  ................
0000d30: 00 00 01 01 be 15 ff 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c8  ................
0000d40: 15 ff 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d2 15 02 12 00 00  ................
0000d50: 00 00 00 01 01 dc 15 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000d60: e7 15 08 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f2 15 0b 12 00  ................
0000d70: 00 00 00 00 01 01 fc 15 0e 12 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000d80: 01 06 16 11 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0f 16 14 12  ................
0000d90: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 18 16 16 12 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000da0: 01 01 1e 16 17 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 26 16 15  .............&..
0000db0: 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2d 16 10 12 00 00 00 00  ........-.......
0000dc0: 00 01 01 30 16 0f 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 30 16  ...0..........0.
0000dd0: 0f 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 16 38 11 00 00 00  ...........8....
0000de0: 00 00 01 01 0f 16 38 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 31  ......8........1
0000df0: 16 35 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 63 16 29 11 00 00  .5........c.)...
0000e00: 00 00 00 01 01 a4 16 1d 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000e10: f3 16 17 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4f 17 11 11 00  ...........O....
0000e20: 00 00 00 00 01 01 b3 17 0e 11 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000e30: 01 1f 18 0c 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8e 18 13 11  ................
0000e40: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ff 18 1e 11 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000e50: 01 01 6f 19 30 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 db 19 48  ..o.0..........H
0000e60: 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 47 1a 68 11 00 00 00 00  ........G.h.....
0000e70: 00 01 01 ae 1a 92 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d7 1a  ................
0000e80: a5 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fe 1a ba 11 00 00 00  ................
0000e90: 00 00 01 01 25 1b d3 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 48  ....%..........H
0000ea0: 1b ec 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 48 1b ec 11 00 00  ..........H.....
0000eb0: 00 00 00 01 01 8a 1b 59 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......Y........
0000ec0: 84 1b 51 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7a 1b 42 14 00  ..Q........z.B..
0000ed0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 5a 1b 0a 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......Z.........
0000ee0: 01 36 1b c2 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 10 1b 6c 13  .6............l.
0000ef0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ed 1a 0a 13 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000f00: 01 01 d3 1a 99 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c3 1a 29  ...............)
0000f10: 12 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c1 1a bd 11 00 00 00 00  ................
0000f20: 00 01 01 cc 1a 57 11 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e3 1a  .....W..........
0000f30: fd 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 02 1b b0 10 00 00 00  ................
0000f40: 00 00 01 01 27 1b 77 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 53  ....'.w........S
0000f50: 1b 4f 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 81 1b 35 10 00 00  .O..........5...
0000f60: 00 00 00 01 01 b0 1b 23 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......#........
0000f70: da 1b 1c 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ff 1b 17 10 00  ................
0000f80: 00 00 00 00 01 01 1e 1c 16 10 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000f90: 01 30 1c 15 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 3b 1c 17 10  .0..........;...
0000fa0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 3e 1c 1c 10 00 00 00 00 00  .......>........
0000fb0: 01 01 38 1c 21 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2d 1c 28  ..8.!........-.(
0000fc0: 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 1e 1c 2b 10 00 00 00 00  ..........+.....
0000fd0: 00 01 01 10 1c 2a 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 05 1c  .....*..........
0000fe0: 26 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 1c 21 10 00 00 00  &..........!....
0000ff0: 00 00 01 01 02 1c 16 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 09  ................
0001000: 1c 0c 10 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 15 1c fe 0f 00 00  ................
0001010: 00 00 00 01 01 25 1c ed 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....%..........
0001020: 37 1c dd 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4a 1c d7 0f 00  7..........J....
0001030: 00 00 00 00 01 01 60 1c ca 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......`.........
0001040: 01 78 1c c8 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8d 1c bb 0f  .x..............
0001050: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a2 1c b4 0f 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0001060: 01 01 b3 1c aa 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c5 1c 9f  ................
0001070: 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d6 1c 98 0f 00 00 00 00  ................
0001080: 00 01 01 e8 1c 92 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f7 1c  ................
0001090: 8a 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 1d 81 0f 00 00 00  ................
00010a0: 00 00 01 01 17 1d 77 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 27  ......w........'
00010b0: 1d 6c 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 36 1d 63 0f 00 00  .l........6.c...
00010c0: 00 00 00 01 01 47 1d 54 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....G.T........
00010d0: 56 1d 4d 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 66 1d 43 0f 00  V.M........f.C..
00010e0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 71 1d 3d 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......q.=.......
00010f0: 01 7e 1d 30 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8a 1d 26 0f  .~.0..........&.
0001100: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 95 1d 1b 0f 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0001110: 01 01 9f 1d 11 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a9 1d 07  ................
0001120: 0f 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b2 1d fe 0e 00 00 00 00  ................
0001130: 00 01 01 ba 1d f8 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c5 1d  ................
0001140: ed 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 cb 1d e9 0e 00 00 00  ................
0001150: 00 00 01 01 d1 1d e4 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d7  ................
0001160: 1d e0 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 dc 1d db 0e 00 00  ................
0001170: 00 00 00 01 01 df 1d d8 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0001180: e1 1d d3 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e3 1d ce 0e 00  ................
0001190: 00 00 00 00 01 01 e3 1d c9 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
00011a0: 01 e1 1d c4 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 df 1d bf 0e  ................
00011b0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 db 1d b9 0e 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00011c0: 01 01 d5 1d b4 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 cc 1d af  ................
00011d0: 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 bf 1d a8 0e 00 00 00 00  ................
00011e0: 00 01 01 b0 1d 9e 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a1 1d  ................
00011f0: 91 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8c 1d 84 0e 00 00 00  ................
0001200: 00 00 01 01 75 1d 76 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 5d  ....u.v........]
0001210: 1d 6a 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 45 1d 5d 0e 00 00  .j........E.]...
0001220: 00 00 00 01 01 2d 1d 54 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....-.T........
0001230: 17 1d 4b 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 1d 45 0e 00  ..K..........E..
0001240: 00 00 00 00 01 01 eb 1c 40 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........@.......
0001250: 01 d4 1c 3c 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 be 1c 3b 0e  ...<..........;.
0001260: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 aa 1c 38 0e 00 00 00 00 00  .........8......
0001270: 01 01 96 1c 38 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 84 1c 3b  ....8..........;
0001280: 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 73 1c 3d 0e 00 00 00 00  ........s.=.....
0001290: 00 01 01 64 1c 44 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 56 1c  ...d.D........V.
00012a0: 47 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 49 1c 4c 0e 00 00 00  G........I.L....
00012b0: 00 00 01 01 3e 1c 4f 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 32  ....>.O........2
00012c0: 1c 55 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 27 1c 58 0e 00 00  .U........'.X...
00012d0: 00 00 00 01 01 1c 1c 5b 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......[........
00012e0: 14 1c 5f 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0b 1c 61 0e 00  .._..........a..
00012f0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 02 1c 68 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........h.......
0001300: 01 fc 1b 6c 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f3 1b 70 0e  ...l..........p.
0001310: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f0 1b 71 0e 00 00 00 00 00  .........q......
0001320: 01 01 ed 1b 71 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e9 1b 71  ....q..........q
0001330: 0e 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 e9 1b 71 0e 00 00 00 00  ..........q.....
```

I didnt get any response when touching the screen. Hidraw2 doesnt exist. Hidraw1 does but doesnt yield any results for touch or stylus.

----------


## mcoleman44

I got some data from hiidraw0 while touch and stylus were working to.
Stylus:


```
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw0
0000000: 00 01 01 e7 0b 1d 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e7 0b  ................
0000010: 1e 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e7 0b 22 13 00 00 00  ..........."....
0000020: 00 00 01 01 e5 0b 25 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e6  ......%.........
0000030: 0b 32 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e5 0b 42 13 00 00  .2..........B...
0000040: 00 00 00 01 01 e8 0b 51 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......Q........
0000050: eb 0b 60 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ee 0b 6f 13 00  ..`..........o..
0000060: 00 00 00 00 01 01 f3 0b 7e 13 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........~.......
0000070: 01 f8 0b 8d 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 0c 9f 13  ................
0000080: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0b 0c b1 13 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000090: 01 01 17 0c c4 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 23 0c d5  .............#..
00000a0: 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2f 0c e5 13 00 00 00 00  ......../.......
00000b0: 00 01 01 3c 0c f3 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4c 0c  ...<..........L.
00000c0: fd 13 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 5c 0c 06 14 00 00 00  .........\......
00000d0: 00 00 01 01 6b 0c 0d 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7b  ....k..........{
00000e0: 0c 14 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8a 0c 19 14 00 00  ................
00000f0: 00 00 00 01 01 98 0c 1e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000100: a6 0c 24 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b3 0c 26 14 00  ..$..........&..
0000110: 00 00 00 00 01 01 c0 0c 2b 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........+.......
0000120: 01 cd 0c 2d 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 d8 0c 32 14  ...-..........2.
0000130: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e3 0c 34 14 00 00 00 00 00  .........4......
0000140: 01 01 ee 0c 37 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f8 0c 3d  ....7..........=
0000150: 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 02 0d 42 14 00 00 00 00  ..........B.....
0000160: 00 01 01 0c 0d 46 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 15 0d  .....F..........
0000170: 47 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 1e 0d 49 14 00 00 00  G..........I....
0000180: 00 00 01 01 26 0d 49 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 30  ....&.I........0
0000190: 0d 4d 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 37 0d 4d 14 00 00  .M........7.M...
00001a0: 00 00 00 01 01 3f 0d 51 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....?.Q........
00001b0: 46 0d 55 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 4b 0d 5a 14 00  F.U........K.Z..
00001c0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 51 0d 5f 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......Q._.......
00001d0: 01 57 0d 64 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 5d 0d 6c 14  .W.d........].l.
00001e0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 65 0d 71 14 00 00 00 00 00  .......e.q......
00001f0: 01 01 6b 0d 77 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 71 0d 7d  ..k.w........q.}
0000200: 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 7a 0d 7e 14 00 00 00 00  ........z.~.....
0000210: 00 01 01 82 0d 7e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8b 0d  .....~..........
0000220: 7f 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 93 0d 7f 14 00 00 00  ................
0000230: 00 00 01 01 9c 0d 81 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 a4  ................
0000240: 0d 84 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ac 0d 87 14 00 00  ................
0000250: 00 00 00 01 01 b4 0d 89 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
0000260: bc 0d 8c 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c4 0d 8e 14 00  ................
0000270: 00 00 00 00 01 01 cc 0d 90 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000280: 01 d4 0d 92 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 dc 0d 96 14  ................
0000290: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e5 0d 9a 14 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00002a0: 01 01 ed 0d 9e 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f7 0d a3  ................
00002b0: 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 03 0e a9 14 00 00 00 00  ................
00002c0: 00 01 01 0e 0e af 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 19 0e  ................
00002d0: b6 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 23 0e bd 14 00 00 00  .........#......
00002e0: 00 00 01 01 2e 0e c2 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 38  ...............8
00002f0: 0e c7 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 42 0e cb 14 00 00  ..........B.....
0000300: 00 00 00 01 01 4d 0e d0 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....M..........
0000310: 58 0e d9 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 64 0e e1 14 00  X..........d....
0000320: 00 00 00 00 01 01 70 0e e8 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......p.........
0000330: 01 7d 0e f0 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 89 0e f7 14  .}..............
0000340: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 96 0e fe 14 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000350: 01 01 a4 0e 04 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b2 0e 0a  ................
0000360: 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c0 0e 10 15 00 00 00 00  ................
0000370: 00 01 01 ce 0e 15 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 de 0e  ................
0000380: 1b 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ed 0e 20 15 00 00 00  ........... ....
0000390: 00 00 01 01 fd 0e 24 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0d  ......$.........
00003a0: 0f 28 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 1c 0f 2c 15 00 00  .(..........,...
00003b0: 00 00 00 01 01 2c 0f 2f 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....,./........
00003c0: 3a 0f 33 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 47 0f 37 15 00  :.3........G.7..
00003d0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 54 0f 3a 15 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......T.:.......
00003e0: 01 61 0f 3e 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 6d 0f 43 15  .a.>........m.C.
00003f0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 79 0f 47 15 00 00 00 00 00  .......y.G......
0000400: 01 01 85 0f 4c 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 8f 0f 51  ....L..........Q
0000410: 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 9a 0f 56 15 00 00 00 00  ..........V.....
0000420: 00 01 01 a4 0f 5b 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ad 0f  .....[..........
0000430: 61 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 b6 0f 66 15 00 00 00  a..........f....
0000440: 00 00 01 01 be 0f 69 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 c6  ......i.........
0000450: 0f 6d 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ce 0f 70 15 00 00  .m..........p...
0000460: 00 00 00 01 01 d4 0f 72 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......r........
0000470: db 0f 73 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 e1 0f 75 15 00  ..s..........u..
0000480: 00 00 00 00 01 01 e6 0f 77 15 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........w.......
0000490: 01 ea 0f 79 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ee 0f 7a 15  ...y..........z.
00004a0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f1 0f 7c 15 00 00 00 00 00  .........|......
00004b0: 01 01 f4 0f 7d 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f7 0f 7d  ....}..........}
00004c0: 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f8 0f 7e 15 00 00 00 00  ..........~.....
00004d0: 00 01 01 fa 0f 7e 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fb 0f  .....~..........
00004e0: 7e 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fc 0f 7d 15 00 00 00  ~..........}....
00004f0: 00 00 01 01 fd 0f 7d 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fe  ......}.........
0000500: 0f 7d 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fe 0f 7d 15 00 00  .}..........}...
0000510: 00 00 00 01 01 ff 0f 7d 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .......}........
0000520: ff 0f 7e 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ff 0f 80 15 00  ..~.............
0000530: 00 00 00 00 01 01 fe 0f 82 15 00 00 00 00 00 01  ................
0000540: 01 fe 0f 86 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fd 0f 8a 15  ................
0000550: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fb 0f 8e 15 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000560: 01 01 fa 0f 92 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f8 0f 96  ................
0000570: 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f6 0f 99 15 00 00 00 00  ................
0000580: 00 01 01 f5 0f 9b 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f3 0f  ................
0000590: 9c 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f1 0f 9f 15 00 00 00  ................
00005a0: 00 00 01 01 ef 0f 9f 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ef  ................
00005b0: 0f 9b 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 ef 0f 96 15 00 00  ................
00005c0: 00 00 00 01 01 f0 0f 8f 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  ................
00005d0: f1 0f 88 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 f3 0f 81 15 00  ................
00005e0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 f4 0f 7b 15 00 00 00 00 00 01  ........{.......
00005f0: 01 f8 0f 74 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 fc 0f 6d 15  ...t..........m.
0000600: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 10 61 15 00 00 00 00 00  .........a......
0000610: 01 01 03 10 5a 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 07 10 4d  ....Z..........M
0000620: 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 0c 10 3f 15 00 00 00 00  ..........?.....
0000630: 00 01 01 0f 10 32 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 16 10  .....2..........
0000640: 24 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 1b 10 17 15 00 00 00  $...............
0000650: 00 00 01 01 21 10 09 15 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 28  ....!..........(
0000660: 10 fd 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 2d 10 f0 14 00 00  ..........-.....
0000670: 00 00 00 01 01 36 10 e4 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01  .....6..........
0000680: 3a 10 d9 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 3c 10 ce 14 00  :..........<....
0000690: 00 00 00 00 01 01 3e 10 c2 14 00 00 00 00 00 01  ......>.........
00006a0: 01 3f 10 b1 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 40 10 a0 14  .?..........@...
00006b0: 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 41 10 98 14 00 00 00 00 00  .......A........
00006c0: 01 01 40 10 8d 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 3c 10 1d  ..@..........<..
```

touch:


```
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw0
0000000: 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 26 10  ...&..........&.
0000010: c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00  .........&......
0000020: 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 26  ....&..........&
0000030: 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00  ..........&.....
0000040: 00 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07  .....&..........
0000050: 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00  &..........&....
0000060: 00 00 00 00 02 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02  ......&.........
0000070: 07 26 10 c6 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 26 10 c6 18  .&..........&...
0000080: 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 ba 10 0b 19 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000090: 02 07 bb 10 0d 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 bc 10 0e  ................
00000a0: 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 bd 10 0e 19 00 00 00 00  ................
00000b0: 00 02 07 be 10 0e 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 be 10  ................
00000c0: 0e 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 be 10 15 19 00 00 00  ................
00000d0: 00 00 02 07 b8 10 1b 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 b4  ................
00000e0: 10 20 19 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 b4 10 20 19 00 00  . .......... ...
00000f0: 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07  .....6..........
0000100: 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18 00  6..........6....
0000110: 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02  ......6.........
0000120: 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18  .6..........6...
0000130: 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00  .......6........
0000140: 02 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84  ..6..........6..
0000150: 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00  ........6.......
0000160: 00 02 00 36 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 14 11  ...6............
0000170: 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 12 11 84 18 00 00 00  ................
0000180: 00 00 02 07 0f 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 0c  ................
0000190: 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 0b 11 84 18 00 00  ................
00001a0: 00 00 00 02 07 09 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07  ................
00001b0: 06 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 04 11 84 18 00  ................
00001c0: 00 00 00 00 02 07 01 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02  ................
00001d0: 07 01 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 01 11 84 18  ................
00001e0: 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 01 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00001f0: 02 07 01 11 84 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 01 11 84  ................
0000200: 18 00 00 00 00 00 02 07 01 11 84 18 00 00 00 00  ................
```

----------


## Ayuthia

Great!  That means that the kernel module is working so we just need to get the Wacom driver to use the information.

By any chance, did you try removing the .fdi file from /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty?  If you have, can you post the lshal information again?  I want to see if anything is defined for the N-Trig device.

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah I removed the .fdi from /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty but I still have a copy of it in  /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/ and /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty.

I just dont understand why it will work a few times in a row and then not work the next. Ive tried to find a pattern but there just isnt one.

Do I not have something patched right in wacom? I used your 8.5-10 deb and your 2-16-10 .ko.

----------


## mcoleman44

Heres the lshal. Forgot to attach it.

----------


## Ayuthia

For some reason the hal is finding a rule that is making it work.  I am not for sure about how that is happening though.  However, we can try blocking out evdev and synaptics from grabbing it.  

First create the following file:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
```

and add the following:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">
      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"
             string="Linux">
    <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

and save it.  This will tell hal to ignore the input.tablet rule that assigns evdev to any tablet.

The next file:


```
gksu gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

and add:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->
        <!-- EXAMPLES:
        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime
    <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

    Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap
    <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad
    <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

    If on, circular scrolling is used
    <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

    For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page
        -->
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

This one will force the synaptics driver to only grab Synaptics touchpads.  The previous rule would grab any input.touchpad device and assign it to synaptics.

Once you restart, hal should work better.  If it does not, please post the lshal information so that we can see what is trying to overtake the device.

----------


## mcoleman44

Thank you Ayuthia,
Ok that fixed it so far. Ive restarted 6 times and its worked so far. Is there any way to make multi-touch work? If not Im not to concerned with it.

----------


## Ayuthia

That is wonderful to hear!  Does the touch work also?

As for the multi-touch, I have not seen any N-trig device work with the multitouch on the Wacom driver as of yet.  rafiyr has added the event signals to send to the Wacom driver for the multitouch, but I have not been able to get anything to trigger yet so rafiyr might be able to tell you more.  In the past, I was able to get it to work but I had to add some channel information and a few other things to make it trigger.  I think I might have discarded those changes (or misplaced it) because all I was able to do was zoom.

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah touch works also. But when u rotate the screen touch is weird to say the least. Tho pointer goes to the exact opposite of where my finger touches. But stylus works fine on rotate.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yeah touch works also. But when u rotate the screen touch is weird to say the least. Tho pointer goes to the exact opposite of where my finger touches. But stylus works fine on rotate.


Just to confirm--you are using:


```
xsetwacom set touch rotate CW
xsetwacom set stylus rotate CW
```

and the touch is not rotating properly?

----------


## mcoleman44

Here is the script Im using:


```
#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 
# Replace Compiz with metacity before rotation to portrait;
# replace metacity with Compiz after rotating back to landscape.

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -start metacity 
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3s
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  CW
    xsetwacom set touch rotate CW
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate CW
#    -restart Compiz 
    compiz --replace &
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3s 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate NONE 
#    -restart Compiz
    compiz --replace &
    ;; 
esac
```

Touch is working when my finger touches the screen. The cursor is right where my finger is. But as soon as I remove my finger from the screen the cursor jumps to the opposite of wherever my finger was. So Im not sure whats going on there.

----------


## mcoleman44

Heres another question. Would everything on the first page work for me if I had the win7 firmware.

Ive been thinking about installing win7 so I can use itunes. Im having a hard time using my iphone with Ubuntu.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Heres another question. Would everything on the first page work for me if I had the win7 firmware.
> 
> Ive been thinking about installing win7 so I can use itunes. Im having a hard time using my iphone with Ubuntu.


If you do not reinstall Ubuntu, your current setup is already set.  The only thing that will need to change is the /dev/input/eventX value so that it is using the N-Trig Multitouch.

Just in case you did not know, there is going to be a new release of the N-Trig firmware for Win7 coming soon.  It is already out there for the Dell and N-trig is waiting for HP to approve.  Of course, with that change, there is the possibility that the kernel module might need to be changed to help make it work.

So if you use the 2.184 firmware version, you won't really have to do anything except configure the right device event.

----------


## Ayuthia

2.239 has just come out for the HP tx2 series laptops!  I am currently using it and it reports four fingers in Linux (with Rafi Rubin's current changes) and Windows7.  At this point, it is performing better than the 2.59 firmware because my cursor does not jump around, but unlike the 2.59 verison, this one only reports four fingers where the 2.59 was able to report more.

Now it is a matter of adding more gestures and getting the multitouch running for the N-trig device.

----------


## mcoleman44

Awesome!! How did you get it???

----------


## Ayuthia

It is available at the HP site (www.hp.com) and went to Support and Drivers.  I selected my laptop (tx2-1025dx) and it was found under the Windows 7 64-bit.

I will say that the installer was not as kind as the previous installers.  I uninstalled the current firmware, restarted, and installed the new firmware.  The installer screen disappeared once but it was still running.  When it completed, it did not give any message nor did it prompt for a reboot.  However when I restarted, it calibrated the touchscreen and was ready to go!

----------


## mcoleman44

Well this sucks! I have 32 bit win7!!!!!  Haha, that's just my luck.

----------


## mcoleman44

Did you install it using Ubuntu or win7??

----------


## Ayuthia

> Did you install it using Ubuntu or win7??


I used win7.  I have never tried doing it through Linux.

----------


## mcoleman44

So is there going to be a firmware for 32 bit?

----------


## dyslexia

Five fingers to four... hmm, we seem to be missing a finger.

Just one though.

A week ago I found that re-installing the 2.184 firmware got rid of "jitter" in the "jitter free" setup I was so pleased with, it seems perhaps the previous installation did not complete properly or perhaps the n-trig firmware was knocked off track by [cosmic rays, quantuum uncertainty, divine intervention  --> pick one] ?

----------


## Ayuthia

> So is there going to be a firmware for 32 bit?


I am sure that they will, but if it was like the previous version it could be a while.

----------


## mcoleman44

Could we by any chance try using this link to configure multi-touch and stylus?http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/s...org-howto.html

----------


## Ayuthia

> Could we by any chance try using this link to configure multi-touch and stylus?http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/s...org-howto.html


The one that Carlos Garnacho has created is a good example to try.  

The one that comes from ENAC is also a good example to work with.  Their multitouchd example was good to use, but you have to be careful about how many points you create.  I was testing out four fingers and my system crashed badly enough (not because of their coding, but most likely because I overdid the CPU and the firmware went nuts), that the touchscreen did not work in Linux and Windows did not recognize the hardware.  Fortunately, I was able to fix it inside Windows and reinstall the firmware.

----------


## mcoleman44

I figured something else out with the touch on rotate. When I try to drag a window it goes where I want it while my finger is on the screen but when I release my finger the window goes to the opposite of wherever I dragged it.

 Its not really touch thats rotating. When Im using my finger its actually mttouch thats working. Touch is also listed under xsetwacom but as far as I can tell it isn't really being used.  

So I guess my question is could this be the problem. If it was touch that was working instead of mttouch would I still have this problem?

If I try the link you posted will I need to remove all that we've done so far?

----------


## mcoleman44

Not sure if this has to do with me updating my firmware or not but I dont have any results when I run hidraw0 or hidraw2, only hidraw1. Im not sure if this is because of the firmware update or because Im using the 2-5-10 .ko instead of the 2-16-10. I switched because I thought it might fix my touch on rotate problem.

When I try to turn off mttouch using;


```
xsetwacom set mttouch mttouch off
```

I get this;


```
Set: Unknown parameter 'mttouch'
mcoleman44@ubuntu-mcoleman44:~$
```

So Im thinking that my also be behind its irregularities when I rotate it.

I can however turn mttouch off if I use:


```
xsetwacom set mttouch Touch 0
```

----------


## mcoleman44

Just found out something very cool. I have the desktop cube on a nd It is supposed to rotate when I right click on the right hand side of the desktop. I just found out that if I put two fingers in the middle of the desktop then it does what it would do if I was right clicking on the right hand of the screen. It will only do it with two or more fingers. If you just use one nothing happens. If I put two fingers or more on the screen it gives me a view of the cube, I can then release all but one finger and use it to spin the cube around! Its pretty awesome to be honest. 

But thats only on the desktop. If you have a window open it doesnt work. 

Not sure if this is because of the 2-5-10 .ko or if its just a multi-touch feature I didnt know about.

----------


## Ayuthia

I am not for sure about how well this kernel version will work with Carlos Garnacho's evdev driver.  I think that this kernel module might not be compatible with it because it might not have the multitouch information reporting correctly yet.

As for the xsetwacom, the format is to use:


```
xsetwacom set <device name> <feature> <option
```

So if you need to rotate the touch:


```
xsetwacom set mttouch rotate CW
```

and that should turn it.

As for the desktop rotation, that is a feature that Rafi Rubin put in.  The gesture you are triggering is the two-finger scrolling.  If two fingers are sent to the Wacom device, it will send over a triple-click message to the Wacom driver and if there are three fingers (the Dell 2.172 and the newer 2.239 for both HP and Dell), it will send over a quad-click.  I have not been able to get the rotation to work with the Wacom driver yet, but I can't say that I have tried very much yet either.  If that does work though, it does mean that you should be able to use that method in a window to scroll.

----------


## mcoleman44

Here is the rotation script Im using right now. I already have mtttouch rotating but it still does what I mentioned earlier where the cursor jumps to the opposite part of the screen when I release my finger. Im using symlinks right now in my xorg because the xorg we were using wouldnt work once I upgraded to the new firmware. And touch isnt working at all because when I comment out the multi-touch section of xorg, stylus works but no touch. So Im guessing that the symlink is wrong for touch and that I need to replace it with a event instead. 

And two finger scroll inside a window doesnt work, Just the desktop.

Heres what I was using to rotate:



```
rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal)
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3s
#    -rotate to the left 
    xrandr -o left 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate CCW 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate CCW 
    xsetwacom set mttouch rotate CCW 
    compiz --replace &
    ;; 
    left) 
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3s
#    -rotate to inverted 
    xrandr -o inverted 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate HALF 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate HALF 
    xsetwacom set mttouch rotate HALF
    compiz --replace & 
    ;; 
    inverted) 
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3s
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  CW 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set mttouch rotate CW
    compiz --replace & 
    ;; 
    right) 
    metacity --replace &
    sleep 3
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set mttouch rotate NONE 
    compiz --replace & 
    ;; 
esac
```

Thanks!

----------


## dyslexia

I believe using "linuxntrig" package instead of "linuxwacom" fixes that problem, but "linuxntrig" doesn't do "filtercoords" so the cursor jumps around.

You will also find that the system will crash when you do a sleep after a rotation. Running in "gnome -failsafe" mode fixes this but when the "ati-spy-registry" daemon is launched it becomes "sleepless" again, so bug may have something to do with ati-spy-registry.

not sure what the --replace stuff in your script does;  it fixes some bug?

----------


## mcoleman44

Well if it does all of that then Ill probably just stick with linuxwacom. You cant rotate the screen whe compositing is enabled so I replace compiz with metacity before
the rotation and then
back to compiz after. And what problem would it fix? Mulyu touch on rotation or 2 finger scroll inside a window? 

And if I wanted to try linuxntrig, where could I find it?

----------


## Ayuthia

I think that this documentation will work (dyslexia, please correct me if I am wrong):
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=77

I am a little behind on the documentation.  I am currently rewriting the linuxntrig driver so that it will support the new kernel module along with getting multi-touch for Lucid.

dyslexia, when you say that the cursor jumps around, are you meaning that if try to draw a straight line with your finger, it goes up and down a little?  If you say that the filter coord fixes it, I will try and copy the source over.

By the way, there seems to be some positive discussions going on in the linux-input mailing list with N-trig.  It sounds like there might be a linux firmware installer coming soon but there is some kernel patches coming from them.  It looks like Rafi Rubin is working with them on it.

----------


## Nimless

> I think that this documentation will work (dyslexia, please correct me if I am wrong):
> http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=77
> 
> I am a little behind on the documentation.  I am currently rewriting the linuxntrig driver so that it will support the new kernel module along with getting multi-touch for Lucid.
> 
> dyslexia, when you say that the cursor jumps around, are you meaning that if try to draw a straight line with your finger, it goes up and down a little?  If you say that the filter coord fixes it, I will try and copy the source over.
> 
> By the way, there seems to be some positive discussions going on in the linux-input mailing list with N-trig.  It sounds like there might be a linux firmware installer coming soon but there is some kernel patches coming from them.  It looks like Rafi Rubin is working with them on it.


Hmm I'm confused now, are there currently 3 drivers in development so?( Yours,modified Wacom,N-trig One?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hmm I'm confused now, are there currently 3 drivers in development so?( Yours,modified Wacom,N-trig One?


I am not for sure if you are really confused or not.  There are actually multiple running right now.  The main one that everyone should be using is the Wacom version.  I have one created (linuxntrig) which does some things slightly differently than Wacom--gestures and multitouch.  The evdev driver that Carlos Garnacho has created.  And there is the possibility that N-trig is also creating one.  If N-trig develops an open-source driver, then it will most likely be the final version.  If it is not, then there will most likely be an open-source version and a N-trig version.

As for the evdev, Wacom, and the linuxntrig version it will depend on which one is used the most.  The main one that we will suggest is the Wacom module because that is what the kernel modules have been created to work with.  For those who want to try different things, they can always try the linuxntrig or evdev driver.  The linuxntrig driver is mainly there because there are some things that I want my touchscreen to do so I have developed it for my enjoyment and I leave the source out there for those who want to use it.  I did not make the changes to the Wacom driver mainly because of the possibility of messing up other devices.

----------


## Nimless

> I am not for sure if you are really confused or not.  There are actually multiple running right now.  The main one that everyone should be using is the Wacom version.  I have one created (linuxntrig) which does some things slightly differently than Wacom--gestures and multitouch.  The evdev driver that Carlos Garnacho has created.  And there is the possibility that N-trig is also creating one.  If N-trig develops an open-source driver, then it will most likely be the final version.  If it is not, then there will most likely be an open-source version and a N-trig version.
> 
> As for the evdev, Wacom, and the linuxntrig version it will depend on which one is used the most.  The main one that we will suggest is the Wacom module because that is what the kernel modules have been created to work with.  For those who want to try different things, they can always try the linuxntrig or evdev driver.  The linuxntrig driver is mainly there because there are some things that I want my touchscreen to do so I have developed it for my enjoyment and I leave the source out there for those who want to use it.  I did not make the changes to the Wacom driver mainly because of the possibility of messing up other devices.


Ok thanks for the explanation, I'm currently using yours since it's been the more stable for me  :Capital Razz:

----------


## -TJ

Okay. So I send my XT2 on Wednesday or sometime around there and I'm  curious as to when it will come back. Whether the Ntrig DuoSense and the  hinge and the side controls are repaired or the whole is replaced is  unknown. I just want an XT2 that works. =/

----------


## dyslexia

> I think that this documentation will work (dyslexia, please correct me if I am wrong):
> http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=77
> 
> I am a little behind on the documentation.  I am currently rewriting the linuxntrig driver so that it will support the new kernel module along with getting multi-touch for Lucid.
> 
> dyslexia, when you say that the cursor jumps around, are you meaning that if try to draw a straight line with your finger, it goes up and down a little?  If you say that the filter coord fixes it, I will try and copy the source over.
> 
> By the way, there seems to be some positive discussions going on in the linux-input mailing list with N-trig.  It sounds like there might be a linux firmware installer coming soon but there is some kernel patches coming from them.  It looks like Rafi Rubin is working with them on it.


I'm just a monkey on a keyboard;  all I know is that when I enabled xf86WcmFilterCoord in linuxwacom-0.8.5-9,  the "jitter" we talked about earlier went away (but came back later with a vengence so I had to re-install 2.184)  0.8.5-10 has it set on by default.  (and the jitter is gone)

TJ - I had a tx-1000 for a while, it was a beast - took a lot of pressure to trigger the screen, vista was still awful.  I returned it to comp-usa,  paid the %10 restocking fee.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm just a monkey on a keyboard;  all I know is that when I enabled xf86WcmFilterCoord in linuxwacom-0.8.5-9,  the "jitter" we talked about earlier went away (but came back later with a vengence so I had to re-install 2.184)  0.8.5-10 has it set on by default.  (and the jitter is gone)


Have you tried 2.239 yet?  It provides four points instead of the two.  If you are currently using 2.184, you will not need to change anything to get 2.239 to work in Linux.

----------


## rafiyr

Hadn't noticed 2.239, but no time to test it yet.

A bit of good news, looks like n-trig will have a linux firmware loader available soon (or so its been claimed).

I'm not quite sure why 4 contacts is noteworthy, the firmware in 2.172 did send four contacts.  Maybe they are too messy and the windows driver has just been filtering them out to be cautious.


evdev was broken due to a bug which came to light today.  I'll post a tiny driver update soon.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hadn't noticed 2.239, but no time to test it yet.
> 
> A bit of good news, looks like n-trig will have a linux firmware loader available soon (or so its been claimed).
> 
> I'm not quite sure why 4 contacts is noteworthy, the firmware in 2.172 did send four contacts.  Maybe they are too messy and the windows driver has just been filtering them out to be cautious.
> 
> 
> evdev was broken due to a bug which came to light today.  I'll post a tiny driver update soon.


I keep forgetting about the Dell laptops.  2.172 was available only for the Dell laptops.  HP received 2.184 which only gave two points so it was a welcome improvement.

By the way, I tried out the N-trig patches today.  I was really hoping for more from them, but then saw the comment about their userspace application.  I wasn't too surprised by that and was disappointed in their decision about making that proprietary.

----------


## rafiyr

> I keep forgetting about the Dell laptops.  2.172 was available only for the Dell laptops.  HP received 2.184 which only gave two points so it was a welcome improvement.


I don't know how different 2.184 and 2.172 are.  I thought they were supposed to be parallel versions, but of course when its closed and the company doesn't care to talk....

There are a lot of messages on forums complaining how awful 2.172 is.  And I will say that sometimes seeing random ghost events (and sometimes not) is pretty annoying, but that hardly seemed to register compared to other problems people were complaining about.  I will say that it took me 5-10 tries to get the damn thing installed (including a reinstall of win7).

So yeah those versions of the firmware ticked off a lot of people.




> By the way, I tried out the N-trig patches today.  I was really hoping for more from them, but then saw the comment about their userspace application.  I wasn't too surprised by that and was disappointed in their decision about making that proprietary.


But just think of those poor special algorithms, you don't want those to go out exposed into the cruel harsh world.  I can understand the corporate fear, but that doesn't mean its actually sensible and justified.

----------


## rafiyr

N-Trig official patches aside, there was a bug in 2010-02-16 (which fyi is the version of the driver found in the mainline 2.6.33), just a minor point about BTN_TOUCH, which does not affect the wacom driver (as far as I can tell).

I've posted a small patch (http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_03_10_ntrig.patch) to fix that.

As a result the stock evdev driver should now work well for touch.  If any of you have a chance I'd appreciate some more feedback (really thanks again for all the testing you guys have been doing).

Particularly:
1.  newer 2.239 firmwares (really I can't test that yet)
2.  existing wacom configuration
3.  Stock evdev (should just work)
4.  The modified MPX version of evdev


I've personally tested 2 and 3 to my satisfaction on my own machine, but additional feedback is always good.

----------


## dyslexia

Ok, I did a couple of new stuff swaps real quick;

Original driver/firmware:  Pre-2-05- hid-ntrig.ko/2.184

Patched 02_16 with 03_10 patch, took quick look - looked ok (i.e. rational -looking code with 03_10 changes)

installed in drivers/hid

put in other stuff (udev rules, check_driver),  1st try the .fdi method, 2nd try xorg.conf.

reboot.   Success - Not.

lshal shows that I have two "Pen"s two "Touchscreen"s and no "MultiTouch":



```
[[:print:]]*[Tt]rig

info.vendor = 'N-Trig' (string)
usb_device.vendor = 'N-Trig' (string)
lshal/xx49 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial
usb.vendor = 'N-Trig' (string)
lshal/xx50 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if2
usb.vendor = 'N-Trig' (string)
lshal/xx51 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1
info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
lshal/xx53 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0
info.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
lshal/xx54 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input
usb.vendor = 'N-Trig' (string)
lshal/xx55 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0
info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
lshal/xx57 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0
info.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
lshal/xx58 -> lshal/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input
```

The two "pen"s are on events 8 and 11, while the two "touchscreen"s are on events 9 and 12.

It's hid-ntrig.c that's setting up the devices, is it not?  So the other stuff isn't a concern at this point.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

... and 2.239, unfortunately breaks both the pre-0205 hid-ntrig, and my hackintosh set up on sda3... which just got proper calibration and screen resolution (it's SOoooooo pretty!)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everything restored back to previous setup... so I can play with my toys   :Very Happy:

----------


## mcoleman44

> ... and 2.239, unfortunately breaks both the pre-0205 hid-ntrig, and my hackintosh set up on sda3... which just got proper calibration and screen resolution (it's SOoooooo pretty!)


I know this is completely off topic. But if you could post the link you followed to get hackintosh working? Ive tried several times to accomplish it on my own but I always have to end up restoring my mbr.

And how do I use Rafyr's patch posted above? Whenever I try patching it I just get no such file or directory found.

And Is Favux ok? Haha. Im getting kind of worried about him.

----------


## dyslexia

whiat I did was to make a directory drivers/hid, then copy 2010_02_16_hid-ntrig.c into it as hid-ntrig.c
then do 
 patch -i 2010_03_10_ntrig.patch
from the top level.

"But if you could post the link you followed to get hackintosh working?"

simple, just wait for apple to introduce the new "mac book touch"... it may be a looooong time.

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok, I did a couple of new stuff swaps real quick;
> 
> Original driver/firmware:  Pre-2-05- hid-ntrig.ko/2.184
> 
> Patched 02_16 with 03_10 patch, took quick look - looked ok (i.e. rational -looking code with 03_10 changes)


Actually I'm surprised pre 2-05 works with 2.184.  Getting something working with 2.172 was a large part of the point of 2-05.  I haven't had a chance to get my hands on a hp.

I've posted the full C file at: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_03_10_hid-ntrig.c
would you please verify the patched version matches that.




> reboot.   Success - Not.
> 
> lshal shows that I have two "Pen"s two "Touchscreen"s and no "MultiTouch":
> 
> The two "pen"s are on events 8 and 11, while the two "touchscreen"s are on events 9 and 12.


Er what's on event10?

Also I recommend "lsinput".

The simple detection (for naming of touch and mt) in 2-5 is a bit different from that of 2-16 and 3-10.  Perhaps both methods are too simplistic and should be replaced with a more robust check, if we actually even care about that naming distinction.




> It's hid-ntrig.c that's setting up the devices, is it not?  So the other stuff isn't a concern at this point.


Not entirely.  The firmware defines which input devices are created, hid-ntrig.c only names them.

2-5 had a bit of redirection of single touch events from the mt device emitting out the st device node.  But aside from that one version, events go out on the device suggested by the firmware.

You can see the "report description" (rdesc) in the debug filesystem if you're curious the are in /debug/hid/*/rdesc

If you don't have it mounted already: "mount -t debugfs none /debug".  Be warned debugfs is not intended for general use, its really there for debugging (and exploration).




> ... and 2.239, unfortunately breaks both the pre-0205 hid-ntrig, and my hackintosh set up on sda3... which just got proper calibration and screen resolution (it's SOoooooo pretty!)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Everything restored back to previous setup... so I can play with my toys


Glad you got back to a stable configuration.

Did you happen to check if 3-10 was any worse than your pre-2-5 for the 2.184 firmware?

----------


## rafiyr

> whiat I did was to make a directory drivers/hid, then copy 2010_02_16_hid-ntrig.c into it as hid-ntrig.c
> then do 
>  patch -i 2010_03_10_ntrig.patch
> from the top level.
> 
> "But if you could post the link you followed to get hackintosh working?"
> 
> simple, just wait for apple to introduce the new "mac book touch"... it may be a looooong time.


Tip:
The -p## flag lets you strip dirs off of paths in patch.  So in this case if hid-ntrig.c is in your current directory you can just run "patch -p3 -i <patchfile>".

But of course that's not really any better than what you suggest.

I think we've seen apple get as close to a convertible tablet as we're likely to see for a long time.  So quick lets all install net bsd on ipads.  I wonder what they use for sensors.  At least we know they support multi touch to some extent.

I still haven't seen apple use it for more than gestures though.  And a collaborative finger paint enthusiast I have to ask what's the point of that  :Wink:

----------


## rafiyr

> If N-trig develops an open-source driver, then it will most likely be the final version.


So far it looks like they intend to keep at least part of their tool chain closed.

As for wacom, while its open source and they even solicit patches from the community, commit permissions are still held by the company.  The current ntrig patch for the wacom driver just expands on the recognized manufactures list and adds the definition for the n-trig tablets, just two lines of code.

They did not take the patch, which is quite understandable considering the investment they've put into making a very nice driver.  After all, why put so much into making your competitors look good.  Which is where your linuxntrig comes in.  Additionally there are definitely a few weird things about the way the wacom driver handles events (and its selection of which events map to touch, etc) that might inhibit its adoption.

Further out, there seems to be a long term intent of unifying the interfaces between kernel to user space.  The goal of a single set of user space tools to handle most or all devices only detracts from the likely hood that N-Trig will really gain wide acceptance of yet another vendor specific set of tools.

And frankly, their hardware/firmware engineers actually did a pretty good job.  Much of the effort of working on the kernel driver for the device has been learning when to back off and just let the core driver handle things.  They actually do a pretty good job of keeping the event stream close to the hid standard.  The 2-16 driver only does a tiny bit of setup for the pen and single touch, and then it ignores them and lets the core do all the work.  With such standards compliant event stream, a specialized user space driver actually seems a little silly.

----------


## dyslexia

I was relieved that I could downgrade back to 2.184 which was the firmware I was using with 2010_03_10_hid-ntrig.c (it does match).    More votes will come in, now that people know that the upgrade is non-destructive.

----------


## rafiyr

A request for anyone trying 2.239:

If you plan to test the new firmware (or already have it installed), I would like to see the report structure from your device.  In each subdirectory of /debug/hid there is a file called rdesc, I would like to see the contents those files.

Note this will require mounting the debug file system.


```
sudo mount -t debugfs none /debug
```

(you can mount it anywhere you want, there's nothing special about "/debug").

----------


## Ayuthia

Attached are the two files.  rdesc2 is from /debug/hid/0003:1B96:0001:0002 and rdesc 1 is from /debug/hid/0003:1B96:0001:0001.

I am going to try to test these changes today with the various drivers.

----------


## rafiyr

> Attached are the two files.  rdesc2 is from /debug/hid/0003:1B96:0001:0002 and rdesc 1 is from /debug/hid/0003:1B96:0001:0001.
> 
> I am going to try to test these changes today with the various drivers.


That's quite interesting, I would like to hear how that comes out.  There are definitely some minor differences.  So that's 2.239.  

Is that the HP or the xt2?
Would you confirm you only have 3 event devices?
Which event devices are active (2-16 or 3-10, but I'm not asking about 2-5)?

I'm wondering if they actually split st and mt, in which case we will need an additional guard to prevent replication of single touch events (getting double clicks for every click gets old real fast).

----------


## Ayuthia

> That's quite interesting, I would like to hear how that comes out.  There are definitely some minor differences.  So that's 2.239.  
> 
> Is that the HP or the xt2?
> Would you confirm you only have 3 event devices?
> Which event devices are active (2-16 or 3-10, but I'm not asking about 2-5)?
> 
> I'm wondering if they actually split st and mt, in which case we will need an additional guard to prevent replication of single touch events (getting double clicks for every click gets old real fast).


I have the HP tx2 laptop.

I am able to get the Wacom and evdev drivers to both work, but the multitouch versions are creating segfaults.  I am only seeing three event devices all coming from the if1.  However, I am not for sure about what you mean by the 2-16 or 3-10.

----------


## rafiyr

> I have the HP tx2 laptop.
> 
> I am able to get the Wacom and evdev drivers to both work, but the multitouch versions are creating segfaults.  I am only seeing three event devices all coming from the if1.  However, I am not for sure about what you mean by the 2-16 or 3-10.


Which version of hid-ntrig.c are you using?

Of the input device nodes (/dev/event*) I'd like to know which ones actually emit events.

A hexdump of /dev/eventXX is all you need to check (don't actually care what's coming out of each, at the moment.  You might want to switch (no need to kill X) to a text console to test this, the wacom gets in the way when your in X.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Which version of hid-ntrig.c are you using?
> 
> Of the input device nodes (/dev/event*) I'd like to know which ones actually emit events.
> 
> A hexdump of /dev/eventXX is all you need to check (don't actually care what's coming out of each, at the moment.  You might want to switch (no need to kill X) to a text console to test this, the wacom gets in the way when your in X.


If that is the case, then we are only getting data from the N-Trig MultiTouch and N-Trig Pen events (event10 and 11 for me).

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah, Im only getting the ntrig pen and mtouch too. Im using 3-10.

----------


## dyslexia

Gave it another shot, this time on reboot I got data from events 8 and 9, so I decided to go ahead and install the fdi and xorg from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304273&page=20


```
::::::::::::::
usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input
::::::::::::::
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
info.category = 'input' (string)
info.ignore = true (bool)
info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0' (string)
info.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
info.subsystem = 'input' (string)
info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input' (string)
input.device = '/dev/input/event8' (string)
input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
input.xkb.options = 'terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' (string)
linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event8' (string)
linux.hotplug_type = 2 (0x2) (int)
linux.subsystem = 'input' (string)
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input8/event8' (string)
::::::::::::::
usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0
::::::::::::::
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0'
info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
info.category = 'input' (string)
info.ignore = true (bool)
info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0' (string)
info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
info.subsystem = 'input' (string)
info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_0' (string)
input.device = '/dev/input/event9' (string)
input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if0' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
input.xkb.options = 'terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' (string)
linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9' (string)
linux.hotplug_type = 2 (0x2) (int)
linux.subsystem = 'input' (string)
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input9/event9' (string)
::::::::::::::
usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input
::::::::::::::
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
info.category = 'input' (string)
info.ignore = true (bool)
info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1' (string)
info.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
info.subsystem = 'input' (string)
info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input' (string)
input.device = '/dev/input/event10' (string)
input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Pen' (string)
input.xkb.options = 'terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' (string)
linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10' (string)
linux.hotplug_type = 2 (0x2) (int)
linux.subsystem = 'input' (string)
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input10/event10' (string)
::::::::::::::
usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0
::::::::::::::
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0'
info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
info.category = 'input' (string)
info.ignore = true (bool)
info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1' (string)
info.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
info.subsystem = 'input' (string)
info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input_0' (string)
input.device = '/dev/input/event11' (string)
input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1b96_1_noserial_if1' (string)
input.product = 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (string)
input.xkb.options = 'terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' (string)
linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event11' (string)
linux.hotplug_type = 2 (0x2) (int)
linux.subsystem = 'input' (string)
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input11/event11' (string)
```

Events 10 and 11 don't do anything, apparently.

Since we were back to "normal" with the wacom driver, I decided try evdev, just by replacing wacom with evdev in the xorg, commenting out wacom-dependent stuff.

Touch works, but it doesn't know about the new button, so no button presses.  Stylus is configured as a "touchpad" telling it to use "absolute mode" doesn't seem to help.  Stylus also doen't know about button presses.

Now here's the question:  is there a command-line utility like "xsetwacom" for evdev?

----------


## CuccoMagic

Can some one help me with this problem? My stylus pointer/cruiser is not calibrated, and will point a few inches away.

I am using Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic  64x, HP Touchsmart TX2 1270us, 2.6.31-20-generic & 2.6.31.14-generic,  Rafi Rubin's new hid-ntrig.ko (2-16-10). Did Steps 1a(Pre-complied part only), 2, 3a, And I am using N-trig Symlinks

My XOrg:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"    # make stylus button R mouse click
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

#   Remove the comments below if you have an eraser.  Dell XT & XT2?
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "eraser"
#    Driver        "wacom"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
#    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
#    Option        "USB"        "on"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-touch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "mttouch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig-mttouch"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "0"
    Option        "TopY"        "0"
    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Default Device"
    Driver    "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"
#    Identifier    "X.org Configured"
#    Identifier    "Default Layout"
#    Screen        "Default Screen"
#    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
#    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
#    InputDevice    "mttouch"    "SendCoreEvents"
#EndSection

#   Developed with Ayuthia (using Rafi Rubin's Wacom sections as a starting point).
```

I commented the last Section "ServerLayout" because it make Kubuntu go to a graphics/video error mode.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## rafiyr

> Gave it another shot, this time on reboot I got data from events 8 and 9, so I decided to go ahead and install the fdi and xorg from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304273&page=20
> 
> Events 10 and 11 don't do anything, apparently.
> 
> Since we were back to "normal" with the wacom driver, I decided try evdev, just by replacing wacom with evdev in the xorg, commenting out wacom-dependent stuff.
> 
> Touch works, but it doesn't know about the new button, so no button presses.  Stylus is configured as a "touchpad" telling it to use "absolute mode" doesn't seem to help.  Stylus also doen't know about button presses.
> 
> Now here's the question:  is there a command-line utility like "xsetwacom" for evdev?


Thanks for trying it again.  Judging from that I really would like to see your report descriptions.  I'd like to know why you see different devices than Ayuthia.

Also, if you try the evdev driver again, please post the relevant portions of the Xorg log.  Part of the 3_10 patch is to clear up unused buttons to deal with evdev misidentification.  The pen showing up as a touchpad is really really weird.  It checks for PEN to decide if its a tablet before it gets a chance to test for touchpad.  I suppose STYLUS would be a better test, I'll have to suggest it to the maintainers.

If you're using the mpx evdev, then I found a bug last week that breaks single touch operation if the device is identified as multi-touch.  It was already fixed and there's a repository I didn't know about**:
http://gitorious.org/lanedo/xf86-input-evdev
They are planning to migrate the changes upstream to the main evdev.

The lack of "xsetwacom" is really annoying and one of several reasons I do not yet advocate switching.  Among other things, it also doesn't have decent rotation support.

I guess I really need to test:
- Pen in evdev
- mt in wacom
- linuxntrig

Thanks for braving the wild new firmware once again.  I wonder why its so different this time.

----------


## rafiyr

> Can some one help me with this problem? My stylus pointer/cruiser is not calibrated, and will point a few inches away.
> 
> I am using Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic  64x, HP Touchsmart TX2 1270us, 2.6.31-20-generic & 2.6.31.14-generic,  Rafi Rubin's new hid-ntrig.ko (2-16-10). Did Steps 1a(Pre-complied part only), 2, 3a, And I am using N-trig Symlinks
> 
>  commented the last Section "ServerLayout" because it make Kubuntu go to a graphics/video error mode.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Without the serverlayout section it will not find your input device configurations and its probably defaulting to something that almost works (possibly wacom without the ranges).  Try commenting out just the Screen line of the serverlayout, though I don't know for sure that will actually work.  If it doesn't, generate a fresh xorg.conf by running

```
X -configure :1
```

 (the ":1" is only necessary if you're running X on ":0" ) and then put your input device configs into that new file.

Please attach your X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) in the future.

For what its worth I still haven't seen one of these n-trig devices actually loose calibration.  Its  generally been software, but I haven't used all that many of them.

fyi, the 3-10 update to hid-ntrig.c shouldn't really effect the wacom driver, those few small changes are aimed at general clean up and evdev.  (So if you see comments about the update, don't worry its not going to fix your problem).

----------


## Ayuthia

After reading other people's posts, I finally figured out that 3-10 and 2-16 were dates.  I was looking for a system value or source code that matched that information...

Here is what I have seen so far with the new kernel module.  It works fine with the Wacom and evdev driver using the 2.239 firmware.  I have not posted the updated linuxntrig that will support the new firmware yet.

rafiyr, from what I am seeing, dyslexia's results appear to match up with the Vista firmware results.  At least the information matches up with what I have seen with the Vista firmware.  There are two instances of the N-Trig Pen and N-Trig Touchscreen (and no N-Trig MultiTouch if I remember correctly).  One shows up under if1 and the other set is for if0.  I was thinking that the touch data used to come from the if1 data and the pen was from if0, but with your changes it looks like they are both in if0.  

dyslexia, did you confirm that you were able to get four fingers of data with 2.239?  I know that the N-Trig firmware installer has not always installed the firmware correctly.

I have not tried out your changes with all the firmware removed (so that it goes to single touch mode) so I have not seen how it will configure the events.

Also, is it possible to change the multitouch reporting so that the input sync comes after all the touch points have been reported?  This is based on the kernel documentation (Documentation/input/multi-touch-protocol.txt):



> Here is what a minimal event sequence for a two-finger touch would look
> like:
> 
>    ABS_MT_POSITION_X
>    ABS_MT_POSITION_Y
>    SYN_MT_REPORT
>    ABS_MT_POSITION_X
>    ABS_MT_POSITION_Y
>    SYN_MT_REPORT
>    SYN_REPORT


I made modifications to your previous version so that it would reflect it this way, but that forced me to store all the points (along with the finger tap report) and report it after the contact point event was reached.

The other thing is with the Vista firmware.  If it is switched to multi-touch mode (using Carlos Garnacho's code), I don't recall the contact count being reported.  That means that the tap data is not being sent.  However, I am not for sure if this is really an issue since the current kernel source does not have the multitouch switch code and I am not for sure about how many people are using his changes.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Touch works, but it doesn't know about the new button, so no button presses.  Stylus is configured as a "touchpad" telling it to use "absolute mode" doesn't seem to help.  Stylus also doen't know about button presses.
> 
> Now here's the question:  is there a command-line utility like "xsetwacom" for evdev?


I don't recall there being an "xsetwacom" setting for evdev.  I could be wrong though.  As for the button setting on the stylus, it is most likely set to be reporting as a middle-click.  To configure it for the stylus in the .fdi:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.ButtonMapping" type="string">1 3</merge>
```

It will set the first button to left-click(the stylus making contact on the screen) and then the second button will be set to the right click.

I did not test that out with this set of changes, but it worked fine from an older kernel version so I am guessing that the functionality has not changed.

----------


## Ayuthia

I need to revise my answer about the evdev driver.  I must of not paid attention to what driver was really active at the time or else I was using a different version of the evdev driver.  I am starting to get the same results as dyslexia for this driver.

I just found that I needed to use BTN_0 in order to get the touch to use the left click.

It also looks like the pen is not liking what is being sent from hid.  evdev gets the left-click activated, but does not get the release event.

----------


## mcoleman44

I ran across this thread a while ago and thought it might be helpful. It seems they have succeeded at gestures. Problem is, Im not sure if it will work for us at all. But you never know. 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696&page=2

By the way, whats up with Lucid not having an xorg.conf?
Im using alpha 3 and quite frankly, making n-trig work is a pain the butt.

----------


## rafiyr

> After reading other people's posts, I finally figured out that 3-10 and 2-16 were dates.  I was looking for a system value or source code that matched that information....


Ditto, it hadn't even occurred to me to that we needed a vocabulary to distinguish the patches until I saw posts using that convention.

----------


## rafiyr

> rafiyr, from what I am seeing, dyslexia's results appear to match up with the Vista firmware results.  At least the information matches up with what I have seen with the Vista firmware.  There are two instances of the N-Trig Pen and N-Trig Touchscreen (and no N-Trig MultiTouch if I remember correctly).  One shows up under if1 and the other set is for if0.  I was thinking that the touch data used to come from the if1 data and the pen was from if0, but with your changes it looks like they are both in if0.  
> 
> dyslexia, did you confirm that you were able to get four fingers of data with 2.239?  I know that the N-Trig firmware installer has not always installed the firmware correctly.


I have observed that behavior (4 devices) a few times.  Mostly when unloading one version of hid-ntrig and loading a module built from another version.  Also maybe if the device doesn't get a chance to properly reset itself after a firmware change (need to power cycle, and maybe try the "reset" from the windows tool).



> I have not tried out your changes with all the firmware removed (so that it goes to single touch mode) so I have not seen how it will configure the events.


  I've also only tested as far back as the vista firmware.  I think in the long run, we should probably draw a line for the earliest firmware that we consider stable enough to support.  Not to be confused with limiting back support for older hardware (after all I'm working from the first public generation devices myself).




> Also, is it possible to change the multitouch reporting so that the input sync comes after all the touch points have been reported?  This is based on the kernel documentation (Documentation/input/multi-touch-protocol.txt):


That should already be the case.  Looks like a change in rdesc broke that.  I'll send a patch tomorrow.

Feel free to try just adding:

```
input_sync(input);
```

 before the CONTACT_COUNT break (line 267).  That change may fix 2.239, but will likely mess things up for all other mt versions, so just test it yourself for now.




> The other thing is with the Vista firmware.  If it is switched to multi-touch mode (using Carlos Garnacho's code), I don't recall the contact count being reported.  That means that the tap data is not being sent.  However, I am not for sure if this is really an issue since the current kernel source does not have the multitouch switch code and I am not for sure about how many people are using his changes.


I need to see the rdesc from the vista firmware, and probably a dump from /dev/usb/hiddev0 (might be 1) during some MT events.  A friend does have that firmware on an XT2, but it will like be a few days before I can get him to test with that code to enable mt mode.  I should figure it out before submitting a long term patch to clean up 2.239, the solutions might be related (for better or worse).

----------


## rafiyr

> I ran across this thread a while ago and thought it might be helpful. It seems they have succeeded at gestures. Problem is, Im not sure if it will work for us at all. But you never know. 
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696&page=2
> 
> By the way, whats up with Lucid not having an xorg.conf?
> Im using alpha 3 and quite frankly, making n-trig work is a pain the butt.


For lucid (alpha 3), 2 steps (both can be done with apt-get source...):
update hid-ntrig (either build the kernel or just the module)
update wacom drivers with http://ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-waco...10_02_03.patch

This will get you as far as wacom for the pen and evdev for single touch.

Hopefully the next alpha or beta will have those changes.

Btw, to disable touch without xsetwacom, you can use "xinput"


```
xinput float touch
```

  You will need to "reattach" it to get touch working again.  This should work for all drivers.  Note "touch" is the name of your touch device, it will be different for the auto-generated config.

----------


## rafiyr

> I need to revise my answer about the evdev driver.  I must of not paid attention to what driver was really active at the time or else I was using a different version of the evdev driver.  I am starting to get the same results as dyslexia for this driver.
> 
> I just found that I needed to use BTN_0 in order to get the touch to use the left click.
> 
> It also looks like the pen is not liking what is being sent from hid.  evdev gets the left-click activated, but does not get the release event.


evdev pen support is a little lower on my priority list.  The potential as a good starting point for mt is a higher priority, and even if we work on it, it would take some effort to get it to work as well as wacom with little potential to provide features not currently available.

----------


## mcoleman44

Which patch should I use for n-trig? I used the last one you posted and got touch working but the pen didnt work at all. 

And your 2-5-10 patch had touch, mtouch and the pen all as separate events, right? Because thats the patch Im using on my karmic partition. And I dont think the 90-n-trig.rules Favux has posted works with mtouch and touch being separate. 

Ohh, and I already used the patch you posted to get xf86 working. Problem is, I only get touch. And for the n-trig.ko I used the latest patch you posted. But Like I said, I only get single touch. No mt or pen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Feel free to try just adding:
> 
> ```
> input_sync(input);
> ```
> 
>  before the CONTACT_COUNT break (line 267).  That change may fix 2.239, but will likely mess things up for all other mt versions, so just test it yourself for now.


Acutally, what I am encountering is having too many syncs.  For me, it is looking like:


```
ABS_MT_POSITION_X
ABS_MT_POSITION_Y
SYN_MT_REPORT
SYN_REPORT 
ABS_MT_POSITION_X
ABS_MT_POSITION_Y
SYN_MT_REPORT
SYN_REPORT
```




> I need to see the rdesc from the vista firmware, and probably a dump from /dev/usb/hiddev0 (might be 1) during some MT events.  A friend does have that firmware on an XT2, but it will like be a few days before I can get him to test with that code to enable mt mode.  I should figure it out before submitting a long term patch to clean up 2.239, the solutions might be related (for better or worse).


I mistyped about that one.  It was actually the mt version of 2.59 and not Vista's.

I will try to get you the rdescs for the 2.184 and mt version of 2.59.  I forgot that our 2.184 version and 2.172 versions might be reporting data differently since the HP and Dell were different in that release.

----------


## Ayuthia

Attached are the rdesc files for 2.184, 2.59, and single-touch mode versions.  

The single-touch mode is the one where the firmware has been removed.  I did find out that it does create the double N-Trig Touchscreen and N-Trig Pen entries and it uses the events from if0.

The 2.59 version is the multitouch version.  It sends touch events through the N-Trig MultiTouch device.

The 2.184 version is the first Win 7 release after the Win 7 RC.  It only produces two points.  Like 2.59, it reports touch events through the N-Trig MultiTouch device.

rafiyr, let me know if you need more info from any of these firmware versions.

----------


## rafiyr

> Attached are the rdesc files for 2.184, 2.59, and single-touch mode versions.  
> 
> The single-touch mode is the one where the firmware has been removed.  I did find out that it does create the double N-Trig Touchscreen and N-Trig Pen entries and it uses the events from if0.
> 
> The 2.59 version is the multitouch version.  It sends touch events through the N-Trig MultiTouch device.
> 
> The 2.184 version is the first Win 7 release after the Win 7 RC.  It only produces two points.  Like 2.59, it reports touch events through the N-Trig MultiTouch device.
> 
> rafiyr, let me know if you need more info from any of these firmware versions.


2.184 rdesc2 matches 2.172, which is what I expected.

Is the single touch also 2.59.  And the 2.59 mt is the same firmware but with that line to enable mt in the kernel?  The differences are interesting.  among other things, it looks like it cuts the precision down by a factor of four (still higher resolution than the screen though).  2.59 mt will probably have to wait till later this week.  Is it actually a high priority for anyone?

Thanks again for all the firmware installs, you are braver than me.

----------


## rafiyr

> Acutally, what I am encountering is having too many syncs.  For me, it is looking like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ABS_MT_POSITION_X
> ABS_MT_POSITION_Y
> SYN_MT_REPORT
> SYN_REPORT 
> ABS_MT_POSITION_X
> ...


If you go back to that firmware, please test with four fingers.  Is it sending SYN_REPORT after every contact, or is there just one more than expected?

----------


## rafiyr

> Which patch should I use for n-trig? I used the last one you posted and got touch working but the pen didnt work at all. 
> 
> And your 2-5-10 patch had touch, mtouch and the pen all as separate events, right? Because thats the patch Im using on my karmic partition. And I dont think the 90-n-trig.rules Favux has posted works with mtouch and touch being separate. 
> 
> Ohh, and I already used the patch you posted to get xf86 working. Problem is, I only get touch. And for the n-trig.ko I used the latest patch you posted. But Like I said, I only get single touch. No mt or pen.



 
I'm currently using lucid with hid-ntrig 3-10-10 and a version of evdev which is unpublished, but I've also used the stock evdev for single touch, and the previously mentioned gitorius evdev for both single touch and functioning mt support.  I use wacom with that one patch for the pen.

Testing wacom for st and determining its value for mt is near the top of my todo list.

And for the record latitude xt with 2.172 installed.  rdesc (1 and 2)  match 2.184.

----------


## Ayuthia

> If you go back to that firmware, please test with four fingers.  Is it sending SYN_REPORT after every contact, or is there just one more than expected?


I must have been looking at something else.  It is reporting correctly.  Sorry about that.

As for the 2.59 firmware, it is the same as the st version, but it has Carlos Garnacho's multitouch code to switch it over.

I am not for sure if anyone is really using the 2.59 mt version.  I posted a link to the page where it had the source, put nobody here has talked about it but me.  I had problems with it when the CPU was being used heavily where the touch points would randomly appear at various locations and causing things to be opened, closed, minimized, etc.  Also with 2.239 out, I don't see the advantage of using 2.59 with the mt code when you can get similar results with 2.239 without the mt code.  I just wanted to let you know that it is out there, but it does not appear to be used by many.

However, I will point out that the person who discovered the mt code is also submitting code for evdev.  I saw his name listed in the git link that you provided for evdev.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Which patch should I use for n-trig? I used the last one you posted and got touch working but the pen didnt work at all. 
> 
> And your 2-5-10 patch had touch, mtouch and the pen all as separate events, right? Because thats the patch Im using on my karmic partition. And I dont think the 90-n-trig.rules Favux has posted works with mtouch and touch being separate. 
> 
> Ohh, and I already used the patch you posted to get xf86 working. Problem is, I only get touch. And for the n-trig.ko I used the latest patch you posted. But Like I said, I only get single touch. No mt or pen.


Can you remind me which firmware version you are using?  The 90-n-trig.rules work when there are only one N-Trig Touchscreen entry in lshal.  If there are two, then the rule points to the incorrect one.

----------


## mcoleman44

Im using 2.184. Im using the 2-5-10 hid-n-trig.ko you posted a while back.

----------


## mcoleman44

Do you want me to post my lshal? And for lucid or karmic?

Im using the gitorious evdev Rafy mentioned on lucid. It only works with  the 3-10-10 patch though. And I only get single touch. And I have to press down pretty hard for a response.

----------


## mcoleman44

I have touch commented out in my xorg.conf. It wasnt working so I just figured Id clean up and comment it out.  But thats why I was asking about mtouch and touch being multiplexed, because It was my understanding that the 2-5-10 patch had everything on separate events.

----------


## Ayuthia

Are you getting anything out of /dev/input/event8:


```
sudo xxd /dev/input/event8
```

Press control-c to break out of the application.

I am not for sure about which hidraw number you have, but you might check and see if you have to press hard to get a response out of:


```
sudo xxd /dev/hidraw1
```

If you do, then the digitizer is not responding well.  I would suggest trying to go into Windows->Control Panel->N-trig Pen and Touch (or something like that) and reset the touchscreen.  That has helped me out occasionally.  If you are not getting anything out of hidraw1 at all, then you might need to try /dev/hidraw0 or /dev/hidraw2.

There is a command that you have to add in the evdev configuration in order to get the multitouch (the multiple pointers) to activate if I recall correctly.  I don't recall what you need to do though.  I have not had a chance to see what the code says.  If you are getting the single finger to work, then the other points are probably there and just need to be activated by an xorg.conf configuration.

----------


## mcoleman44

No, Im not getting anything out of input 8 or any event for that matter.
So how would I go about activating the other points in xorg? Or where could I find out how to?

And is there anyway I can get two finger scrolling working with wacom instead of linuxntrig?

When Im using wacom I can move the desktop cube with two fingers but I cant scroll. With linuxntrig installed I get two finger scroll but I cant rotate the cube. Any ideas?

----------


## mcoleman44

Wait... when you asked about event8 were you referring to lucid? Because in Lucid I do get a response from event8. In Karmic I dont get a response from any event.

And In Lucid when I try xxd /dev/hidraw1/ I get a response from touch and pen. Which is weird seeing as the cursor only moves when I use my finger. I dont get a response from the pen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Wait... when you asked about event8 were you referring to lucid? Because in Lucid I do get a response from event8. In Karmic I dont get a response from any event.
> 
> And In Lucid when I try xxd /dev/hidraw1/ I get a response from touch and pen. Which is weird seeing as the cursor only moves when I use my finger. I dont get a response from the pen.


I am glad that you were able to find it in Lucid.  I meant to say that.  /dev/input/event6 is the one for your pen.  How are you configuring the pen?  Are you using xorg.conf?  The other option is to use udev rules.

/dev/hidraw1 is the information that comes from the kernel module and not the xorg driver.  Because of this you get both.  rafiyr takes that information and splits it out for the N-Trig Pen and the N-Trig MultiTouch events for the xorg drivers to handle.  

I am going to take it that you are using Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu.  The two-finger scrolling in linuxwacom is producing a mouse wheel scrolling event like a page up/down.  That is how Kubuntu desktop effects handles it for the cube scrolling.  I think that you can change how to move the cube for Ubuntu or compiz also.  However, I am not for sure about if the gestures will work yet with our kernel module.  I think that Chris Bagwell has updated the Wacom source recently so that it will take the ABS_MT events like our kernel module sends it.  I am trying to track down that set of patches so that we can use it.

----------


## mcoleman44

I cant get a response from pen any longer. It only worked that one time. Im not configuring pen at all. I didnt know I could use an xorg.conf seeing as there isnt one to edit. With the new ntrig patch rafi posted touch works natively with evdev. Im not using any rules or an fdi.

----------


## Ayuthia

You might try this xorg.conf in Lucid:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Driver "wacom"
    Identifier "stylus"
    Option "Type" "stylus"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
    Option "Button2" "3" 
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
EndSection
```

I assume you are using a patched wacom driver.  If not, it isn't going to work.  If you did and it doesn't work, please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------


## mcoleman44

Im not uing a patched version of wacom, so I tried it and heres what I get on install 


```
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$ cd ./Desktop
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop$ cd xf86-input-wacom
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing
autoreconf: running: libtoolize --install --copy
libtoolize: Consider adding `-I m4' to ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS in Makefile.am.
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoheader
autoreconf: running: automake --add-missing --copy --no-force
autoreconf: Leaving directory `.'
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking if XINPUT is defined... no
checking for XORG... yes
checking for X11... yes
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating fdi/Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating man/Makefile
config.status: creating include/Makefile
config.status: creating tools/Makefile
config.status: creating xorg-wacom.pc
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$ make
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/mcoleman44/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom'
Making all in fdi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/mcoleman44/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/fdi'
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `wacom.fdi', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/mcoleman44/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom/fdi'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/mcoleman44/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom'
make: *** [all] Error 2
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$
```

I didnt continue with sudo make install because I wasnt sure what to make of the errors.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Im not uing a patched version of wacom, so I tried it and heres what I get on install 
> 
> 
> ```
> mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$ cd ./Desktop
> mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop$ cd xf86-input-wacom
> mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/Desktop/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
> ...


Which source are you using?  The one from Ubuntu or from another place?

----------


## mcoleman44

Im using the source and patch that favux refers to on the first page.

----------


## Ayuthia

How about trying the following:


```
cd
mkdir source
cd source
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109
wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch
patch -p1 < xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
./configure
make
sudo make install
```

I am not for sure what changes Ubuntu has made for Lucid, but this version should work.  I just tried it up through the make portion and it compiled clean.

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok that worked. But what am I supposed to do about an xorg.conf? Should I just make a xorg.conf and place it in x11 and make it executable?? Or should I use rules or what?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok that worked. But what am I supposed to do about an xorg.conf? Should I just make a xorg.conf and place it in x11 and make it executable?? Or should I use rules or what?


You should only need to make the file.  You don't need to make the file executable.  It just needs to have read privileges (and write for owner):


```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6595 Feb 25 08:43 xorg.conf
```

We can try using udev later if needed.

----------


## mcoleman44

The xorg.conf didnt work. Here is my xorg.0.log:



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux m44buntu 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 9 16:33:12 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-16-generic root=UUID=6f7f321d-aabe-49e1-a7be-91346fdf19e7 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 12 March 2010  08:51:59PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu3 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 15 21:01:37 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c82e0
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.191
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.191
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.10.3
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
    ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
    ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
    ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
    ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
    ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
    ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
    ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
    ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
    ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
    ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
    ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
    ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
    ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
    ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
    AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
    ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
    ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
    ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
    ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
    ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
    ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
    ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
    ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
    ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
    ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
    ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
    ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
    ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
    ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290,
    CYPRESS, ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
    ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,
    CEDAR
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9612)
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700
(II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): Output DIN has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DIN
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  AUO
(II) RADEON(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) RADEON(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) RADEON(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) RADEON(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) RADEON(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.2   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DIN disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:10000000 visible:fbd8000
(II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
(II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4000K
(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 228499K
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event3)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) "Power Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Power Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-0C76CA335E924C2441A31FBFED02D59A89874CA6.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event9)
(II) "Video Bus": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "Video Bus": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event0)
(II) "Power Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) "Power Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(II) "Sleep Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Sleep Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "HP Webcam" (/dev/input/event10)
(II) "HP Webcam": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "HP Webcam": always reports core events
(**) "HP Webcam": Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "HP Webcam": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "HP Webcam": Found keys
(II) "HP Webcam": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""HP Webcam"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Pen": device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Pen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig MultiTouch" (/dev/input/event7)
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute multitouch tablet.
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute touchscreen
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Configuring as touchscreen
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig MultiTouch"" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig MultiTouch" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig MultiTouch""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event8)
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute touchscreen
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Configuring as touchscreen
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse3"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (/dev/input/event12)
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.3.901, module version = 1.2.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": pressure range 0 - 255
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": finger width range 0 - 0
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": buttons: left right middle
(--) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": touchpad found
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(--) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": touchpad found
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": always reports core events
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event4)
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(--) stylus: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(--) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": touchpad found
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
```

Thanks again : )

----------


## Ayuthia

```
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
```

The information above looks like either the patch was not applied or else something went wrong in the compile or install of the Wacom driver.  In the information above, you will see that it listed the device as an Unknown USB tablet.  It should have listed it with USB TabletPC like:


```
(--) stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=800 resY=1280  tilt=disabled
```

Let's try a simple check to see if the patch was applied.  Please post the results of:


```
cd
cd source/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109/
grep -Rni 1b96 *
grep -Rni N-trig *
```

The two greps should show the patches made to the source.

----------


## mcoleman44

Nothing went wrong during the install as far as I could tell.



```
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$ cd source/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109/
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/source/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109$ grep -Rni 1b96 *
fdi/wacom.fdi:19:    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
src/wcmUSB.c:527:    if (sID.vendor == WACOM_VENDOR_ID || sID.vendor == 0x1b96)
xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch:20:+    if (sID.vendor == WACOM_VENDOR_ID || sID.vendor == 0x1b96)
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~/source/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109$ grep -Rni N-trig *
debian/changelog:99:    - Modify 10-linuxwacom.fdi to support WALTOP and N-Trig.
debian/changelog:277:    of N-Trig digitizer. (LP: #272289)
fdi/wacom.fdi:18:    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
src/wcmUSB.c:501:    { 0x1 , 1122,  934, &usbTabletPC   }  /* N-Trig TabletPC */
xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch:11:+    { 0x1 , 1122,  934, &usbTabletPC   }  /* N-Trig TabletPC */
```

----------


## Ayuthia

I think I found the issue.  I just saw what I posted and the resolution that I saw in my post matched my patch and not the one that rafiyr supplied.  I then checked the date for the driver:


```
ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom*
```

and found it did not match the time when I compiled the new source.

Please try the following:


```
cd
cd source/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109/
make clean
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

The difference from the previous steps is in the configure line.  We need to have the prefix defined here or else it will place the driver in the /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/ instead and it won't be used.

----------


## mcoleman44

Thanks again! Works great! Any ideas about making those other points work in xorg?

----------


## Ayuthia

My wife just took my laptop so I am unable to test this part out.  You can try the adding following to your xorg.conf file:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Driver "evdev"
    Identifier "N-Trig MultiTouch"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
    Option "MultiTouch" "4" 
EndSection
```

In theory, this should create four points out there when you use four fingers on the screen.  You should be able to verify this by checking xinput:


```
xinput --list
```

and you should see some subdev devices out there.

----------


## mcoleman44

Nope, that didnt work. Which really sucks, I was getting all excited! 
Heres my xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux m44buntu 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 9 16:33:12 UTC 2010 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-16-generic root=UUID=6f7f321d-aabe-49e1-a7be-91346fdf19e7 ro crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash
Build Date: 12 March 2010  08:51:59PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.5-1ubuntu3 (buildd@) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 15 22:54:34 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c82e0
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.191
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.191
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.10.3
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
    ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
    ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
    ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
    ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
    ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
    ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
    ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
    ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
    ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
    ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
    ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
    ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
    ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
    ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
    AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
    ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
    ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
    ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
    ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
    ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
    ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
    ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
    ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
    ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
    ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
    ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
    ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
    ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
    ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290,
    CYPRESS, ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
    ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,
    CEDAR
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9612)
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700
(II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): Output DIN has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DIN
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  AUO
(II) RADEON(0):  B121EW09 V2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000
(II) RADEON(0):     01120103801a10780a08b58f59578f26
(II) RADEON(0):     1b505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b007b502015303020
(II) RADEON(0):     360005a3100000180000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) RADEON(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     004231323145573039205632200a004e
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.2   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DIN disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:10000000 visible:fbd8000
(II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
(II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4000K
(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 228499K
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event3)
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) "Power Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) "Power Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-0C76CA335E924C2441A31FBFED02D59A89874CA6.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Video Bus" (/dev/input/event9)
(II) "Video Bus": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Video Bus": always reports core events
(**) "Video Bus": Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) "Video Bus": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Video Bus": Found keys
(II) "Video Bus": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Video Bus"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Power Button" (/dev/input/event0)
(II) "Power Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Power Button": always reports core events
(**) "Power Button": Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) "Power Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Power Button": Found keys
(II) "Power Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Power Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Sleep Button" (/dev/input/event1)
(II) "Sleep Button": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Sleep Button": always reports core events
(**) "Sleep Button": Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) "Sleep Button": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Sleep Button": Found keys
(II) "Sleep Button": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Sleep Button"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "HP Webcam" (/dev/input/event10)
(II) "HP Webcam": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "HP Webcam": always reports core events
(**) "HP Webcam": Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) "HP Webcam": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "HP Webcam": Found keys
(II) "HP Webcam": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""HP Webcam"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Pen" (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
(II) "N-Trig Pen": type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) "N-Trig Pen": other types will be automatically added.
(WW) "N-Trig Pen": device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Pen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig MultiTouch" (/dev/input/event7)
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute multitouch tablet.
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute touchscreen
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Configuring as touchscreen
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig MultiTouch"" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig MultiTouch" (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Device: "/dev/input/mouse2"
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig MultiTouch""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event8)
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found x and y absolute axes
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Found absolute touchscreen
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Configuring as touchscreen
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""N-Trig Touchscreen"" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": always reports core events
(**) "N-Trig Touchscreen": Device: "/dev/input/mouse3"
(II) "N-Trig Touchscreen": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""N-Trig Touchscreen""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (/dev/input/event5)
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": always reports core events
(**) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Found keys
(II) "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard": Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (/dev/input/event12)
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.3.901, module version = 1.2.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": pressure range 0 - 255
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": finger width range 0 - 0
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": buttons: left right middle
(--) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": touchpad found
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(--) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": touchpad found
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (/dev/input/mouse4)
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": always reports core events
(**) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": Device: "/dev/input/mouse4"
(II) "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad""
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/event4)
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Found x and y relative axes
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Configuring as mouse
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device ""Macintosh mouse button emulation"" (type: MOUSE)
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Evdev Type (null) found
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": always reports core events
(**) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"
(II) "Macintosh mouse button emulation": SubdevTimeout set to 100
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)
```



```
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                      id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig MultiTouch"                         id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                        id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"                id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"          id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Video Bus"                                 id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Power Button"                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "Sleep Button"                              id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "HP Webcam"                                 id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"              id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$
```



```
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus           STYLUS    
mcoleman44@m44buntu:~$
```

Would that maybe work in karmic instead of lucid?

----------


## Ayuthia

I really need to clean up my hard drive a little more.  I was reading the wrong version.

It looks like there is no setting in xorg.conf for this.  However, there is a way to get them.  You will need to find your device id:


```
xinput --list
```

It will look something like this:


```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig MultiTouch"                      id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                     id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"             id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"       id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Video Bus"                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Sleep Button"                           id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "HP Webcam"                              id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

If you are using the evdev driver with N-Trig MultiTouch, you will use that id.  In my example above, it is 13.  You can create the subdevices by doing the following:


```
xinput set-int-prop 13 "Evdev MultiTouch" 8 4
```

The 8 is the size of integer and 4 is the number of fingers.  Once you do that, you will see something like in xinput --list:


```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig MultiTouch"                      id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                     id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"             id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"       id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 0               id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 1               id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 2               id=20   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 3               id=21   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Video Bus"                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Sleep Button"                           id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "HP Webcam"                              id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Then you can create new master devices:


```
xinput create-master point0
xinput create-master point1
xinput create-master point2
xinput create-master point3
```

and then look up the id numbers for the subdevices:


```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig MultiTouch"                      id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "N-Trig Touchscreen"                     id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"             id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "Macintosh mouse button emulation"       id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 0               id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 1               id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 2               id=20   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ N-Trig MultiTouch subdev 3               id=21   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Video Bus"                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Power Button"                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "Sleep Button"                           id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "HP Webcam"                              id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    â³ "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
â¡ point0 pointer                               id=22   [master pointer  (23)]
â   â³ point0 XTEST pointer                     id=24   [slave  pointer  (22)]
â£ point0 keyboard                              id=23   [master keyboard (22)]
    â³ point0 XTEST keyboard                    id=25   [slave  keyboard (23)]
â¡ point1 pointer                               id=26   [master pointer  (27)]
â   â³ point1 XTEST pointer                     id=28   [slave  pointer  (26)]
â£ point1 keyboard                              id=27   [master keyboard (26)]
    â³ point1 XTEST keyboard                    id=29   [slave  keyboard (27)]
â¡ point2 pointer                               id=30   [master pointer  (31)]
â   â³ point2 XTEST pointer                     id=32   [slave  pointer  (30)]
â£ point2 keyboard                              id=31   [master keyboard (30)]
    â³ point2 XTEST keyboard                    id=33   [slave  keyboard (31)]
â¡ point3 pointer                               id=34   [master pointer  (35)]
â   â³ point3 XTEST pointer                     id=36   [slave  pointer  (34)]
â£ point3 keyboard                              id=35   [master keyboard (34)]
    â³ point3 XTEST keyboard                    id=37   [slave  keyboard (35)]
```

So in my example, my subdevices are 18-21 and my pointers are at 22, 26, 30, and 34.  You will now need to reattach the subdevices over to the new pointers:


```
xinput reattach 18 22
xinput reattach 19 26
xinput reattach 20 30
xinput reattach 21 34
```

and then it should be all set!  In the future, there should be an easier way to do this where it can be configured through xorg.conf or some other similar configuration tool.

If anyone has a better way of doing this, please let us know.

EDIT: By the way, this is not possible in Karmic unless you update xorg-server (it needs to be at 1.7 if I remember correctly).

----------


## mcoleman44

How would I know if my version of evdev supported multi touch? And when I try to install a new version of evdev in karmic I get an error about having to install macros 1.3 or later.

----------


## Ayuthia

> How would I know if my version of evdev supported multi touch? And when I try to install a new version of evdev in karmic I get an error about having to install macros 1.3 or later.


You can do:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

and look for the "Evdev MultiTouch" line.  If it appears, you have it.  

You can also use the version from gitorious:


```
sudo apt-get install git-core
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-evdev
cd
mkdir evdev
cd evdev
git clone git://gitorious.org/lanedo/xf86-input-evdev.git
cd xf86-input-evdev
./autogen.sh
./configure --prefix=/usr
make 
sudo make install
```

That should provide the multitouch option for Lucid.

----------


## mcoleman44

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im impressed!!! I now have 4 cursors on my screen and I can move them all at once. Only problem is, I cant click anything. Any ideas on that one? 

Your awesome by the way! Thanks!

And when I restart I have to repeat the process. Is there a way to fix that? Do I need to write a startup script or is it easier than that? Can I incorporate it in xorg by any chance?

And How do I update xorg and install a multi touch evdev in karmic?

Sorry Im asking all these questions at once, but the 4 cursors got me all excited! haha

----------


## rafiyr

> You can create the subdevices by doing the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput set-int-prop 13 "Evdev MultiTouch" 8 4
> ```
> 
> The 8 is the size of integer and 4 is the number of fingers.


FYI:


```
xinput set-prop '"N-Trig MultiTouch"' "Evdev MultiTouch" 4
```

So much easier to use "set-prop".

----------


## rafiyr

> How would I know if my version of evdev supported multi touch? And when I try to install a new version of evdev in karmic I get an error about having to install macros 1.3 or later.


In the xorg log


```
(II) "N-Trig MultiTouch": Found absolute multitouch tablet.
```

----------


## rafiyr

> ```
> xinput reattach 18 22
> xinput reattach 19 26
> xinput reattach 20 30
> xinput reattach 21 34
> ```
> 
> and then it should be all set!  In the future, there should be an easier way to do this where it can be configured through xorg.conf or some other similar configuration tool.
> 
> If anyone has a better way of doing this, please let us know.


Seems like that will not be going into evdev.  The philosophy is still being hammered out.

However there is a multitouchd, which takes care of that and makes the other pointers go away when your fingers are not on the screen (try a messy auto raise with 5 idle cursors floating around and you'll understand why that matters).

The current version is a little broken (as in will kill you x session if you try it), I'm hoping for a quick debug pass later this week.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im impressed!!! I now have 4 cursors on my screen and I can move them all at once. Only problem is, I cant click anything. Any ideas on that one? 
> 
> Your awesome by the way! Thanks!
> 
> And when I restart I have to repeat the process. Is there a way to fix that? Do I need to write a startup script or is it easier than that? Can I incorporate it in xorg by any chance?
> 
> And How do I update xorg and install a multi touch evdev in karmic?
> 
> Sorry Im asking all these questions at once, but the 4 cursors got me all excited! haha


I don't recommend upgrading xorg for Karmic at this point because you will not have a good graphics driver option.  fglrx does not work with the newer xorg right now and the open-source radeon driver does not work well until about 2.6.32/2.6.33. 

As for configuring the pointers, it would be easiest for now to try to create a script for it.  As rafiyr stated in the previous post, they are still discussing the philosophy of the multitouch so the xorg.conf option is not there right now.  

As for the button clicking for each pointer, it does not exist in the current evdev driver.  I have been trying to get that to work on the linuxntrig driver and right now when you use two fingers in a drawing app, the two fingers will draw a line to each other.

----------


## mcoleman44

```
I don't recommend upgrading xorg for Karmic at this point because you will not have a good graphics driver option. fglrx does not work with the newer xorg right now and the open-source radeon driver does not work well until about 2.6.32/2.6.33.
```

Ive noticed. I went ahead and updated last night and found that it wasnt as fun as I thought it would be. Not to mention it took about 2 hours seeing as I used jhbuild to do it.

Long story short, I went back to my previous version. 

Its a shame about not being able to click with the pointers. 

If you need me to try out things in linuxntrig, Ill be happy to help!

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok, so I have an idea. This may sound stupid, and it might be completely impossible, but I have to ask.

Is there a way to use the stylus while Im using the touch pad on the keyboard. So that both cursors can move at the same time?

If we could get that to work, couldnt we just have the sub devices attach to the touchpad and stylus whenever a finger touches the screen, and then switch back when I release my finger?

This might be impossible and stupid, but I was just trying to think out of the box.

----------


## mcoleman44

Nevermind, that was stupid. I just tried it and it didnt work. What a surprise? haha

----------


## Ubuntiac

> A quick guess based on the information above, it almost looks like the wacom driver was not patched.  I say this because the X and Y resol is show 1016 instead of 11xx x 7xx or 1280x800.


Sorry, I've been overseas without internet for the last couple of weeks. Anyway, I realised that the problem was that I hadn't patched/installed the wacom.fdi file as mentioned in post#1. When I did that, I now have touch and stylus (with pressure) again.

Hooray! (and thanks for your help again  :Wink: )

Now I just need to wait for QT to work it's wacom related bugs out so I can play with this in Krita...

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok, so I have an idea. This may sound stupid, and it might be completely impossible, but I have to ask.
> 
> Is there a way to use the stylus while Im using the touch pad on the keyboard. So that both cursors can move at the same time?
> 
> If we could get that to work, couldnt we just have the sub devices attach to the touchpad and stylus whenever a finger touches the screen, and then switch back when I release my finger?
> 
> This might be impossible and stupid, but I was just trying to think out of the box.


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your question, but if not the answer is as simple as:


```
xinput create-master silly
xinput reattach stylus silly
```

Now if you want cursors to come and go based on activity, that's what multitouchd is supposed to get you for multi touch contacts (do not go out and try it, its on my list of things to fix).  We could certainly extend that to pointers in general or something more targeted if you'd like.

Anyway, I don't think I'd advocate that for a general audience just yet.

----------


## mcoleman44

When you say on your list of things to fix, how far down the list are we talking? Just curious, not trying to rush or anything.

And I guess what I was saiyn was this;

If we make 2 subdevices for multi touch. We now have 2 cursors on the screen that i can move around with my fingers at the same time. But I cant click anything. My idea was to attach those mtouch subdevices to the stylus and the mousepad that way I can click. But that would only be possible if the stylus and mousepad would work at the same time. At the moment they dont.

And I know thats probably a stupid suggestion, but I had to ask.

----------


## rafiyr

> When you say on your list of things to fix, how far down the list are we talking? Just curious, not trying to rush or anything.
> 
> And I guess what I was saiyn was this;
> 
> If we make 2 subdevices for multi touch. We now have 2 cursors on the screen that i can move around with my fingers at the same time. But I cant click anything. My idea was to attach those mtouch subdevices to the stylus and the mousepad that way I can click. But that would only be possible if the stylus and mousepad would work at the same time. At the moment they dont.
> 
> And I know thats probably a stupid suggestion, but I had to ask.


I think multitouchd sends clicks, but I'm not sure.  Certainly it could be easily modified to add them.

Why can't you use the touchpad and stylus at the same time?  Strange hardware problem?  Running out of digits to drive your device (you still have toes  :Smile: 

Anyway, if you really want to mess with that, you could just move a move to the same master as one of the mt subdevs.  Or you could just mod the evdev code.  There is something in there that emits an active inactive event, just change that to BTN_LEFT.  But.... keep in mind the various levels of protocols are just being worked out now.  So you should consider whatever weird hacks you write now, just a bit of fun.


I'm hoping to get to multitouchd this weekend.  Just a bit of debug of existing code, not really looking to get into the philosophy yet.  Also, keep in mind the authors of that code did, and do still consider it mostly a hack to show off and have fun (and the videos they made are pretty cool).

----------


## mcoleman44

Which evdev file in evdev could I find that in?

"Anyway, if you really want to mess with that, you could just move a move to the same master as one of the mt subdevs."

How?

----------


## rafiyr

> Which evdev file in evdev could I find that in?
> 
> "Anyway, if you really want to mess with that, you could just move a move to the same master as one of the mt subdevs."
> 
> How?


Sorry, should have been more clear.  You can muck about with the source of the evdev X driver.  I think the pertinent code would be in evdev.c.  All the usual warnings apply about playing with core code on your machine.


First, enable mt for your mt device, create a couple masters, and then reassign slaves in groups.  (Sorry, not using evdev in my current Xsession, so not actual commands)


```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ ntrig_pen_evdev                          id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ stylus                                   id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ eraser                                   id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ touch                                    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ mtouch                                   id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

(fake devs made up to illustrate)
â   â³ "kitty mouse"                     id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ "trackman FX"                         id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ mtouch sub 0                                  id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
â   â³ mtouch sub 1                                  id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

xinput create-master a
xinput create-master b

â¡ a pointer                                    id=18   [master pointer  (19)]
â   â³ a XTEST pointer                          id=20   [slave  pointer  (18)]
â£ a keyboard                                   id=19   [master keyboard (18)]
    â³ a XTEST keyboard                         id=21   [slave  keyboard (19)]
â¡ b pointer                                    id=22   [master pointer  (23)]
â   â³ b XTEST pointer                          id=24   [slave  pointer  (22)]
â£ b keyboard                                   id=23   [master keyboard (22)]
    â³ b XTEST keyboard                         id=25   [slave  keyboard (23)]

xinput reattach 11 18
xinput reattach 13 18

xinput reattach 12 22
xinput reattach 14 22
```

Now we have kitty mouse supplying clicks on the same pointer as the first finger, and my trackball sending clicks to the pointer of my second finger.  And you will need the cat to hit the mouse buttons for you if you actually want to try to use such a configuration (or put a mouse by your toes).

I think you could have some fun with this.

Sorry about the unicode characters instead of the usual line art.  I should probably clean up my xterm settings.

----------


## mcoleman44

Before I make the new groups and sub devices, do I have to run:


```
xinput set-prop '"N-Trig MultiTouch"' "Evdev MultiTouch" 4
```

----------


## rafiyr

> Before I make the new groups and sub devices, do I have to run:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput set-prop '"N-Trig MultiTouch"' "Evdev MultiTouch" 4
> ```


Yup.

Man including the double quotes in the name string is getting on my nerves.  I'll have to talk to someone about that.

----------


## mcoleman44

Yeah, its kind of like mttouch. They are both redundant. So whats your job? Im in my second year in college for a degree in computer science, and I really would love to do this kind of thing for a living. Writing drivers, programs, stuff like that. I do NOT want to work for Microsoft or Apple though.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yup.
> 
> Man including the double quotes in the name string is getting on my nerves.  I'll have to talk to someone about that.


I am pretty sure that you can use the id number instead of typing the name.  At least you can use it with the other xinput commands.  Of course, that is a workaround instead of fixing the problem.  I am not a fan of the quotes either but I get lazy and just use the id numbers instead.

----------


## mcoleman44

What about you Ayuthia? What do you do?

----------


## rafiyr

> Yeah, its kind of like mttouch. They are both redundant. So whats your job? Im in my second year in college for a degree in computer science, and I really would love to do this kind of thing for a living. Writing drivers, programs, stuff like that. I do NOT want to work for Microsoft or Apple though.


Oh, I'm just a computer science student myself.  My research is mostly unrelated.  The work I've done on this driver has generally been for my own edification, cause I just like playing with toys.

----------


## fxRichard

Hey guys, I just got my new Dell 1747 Multi Touch yesterday. I have been attempting to get the touch screen to work, actually had it working when using the "confidence" patch on the first page but the first time you touch the screen it works but the mouse pad would not work and you could not let go of an application unless you hit escape.  When doing that then mouse tracking would work but no touch pad and the touch screen would not "click" on anything just track the mouse.  I then went on to use Rafi's patch, built that and installed it along with the wacom driver and no dice. 

Any input? I am a developer that uses Ubuntu for my personal pc's but most of my development is in/for Windows so I'm not real familiar with the Ubuntu kernel and customizing drivers etc.  Thanks for any input.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hey guys, I just got my new Dell 1747 Multi Touch yesterday. I have been attempting to get the touch screen to work, actually had it working when using the "confidence" patch on the first page but the first time you touch the screen it works but the mouse pad would not work and you could not let go of an application unless you hit escape.  When doing that then mouse tracking would work but no touch pad and the touch screen would not "click" on anything just track the mouse.  I then went on to use Rafi's patch, built that and installed it along with the wacom driver and no dice. 
> 
> Any input? I am a developer that uses Ubuntu for my personal pc's but most of my development is in/for Windows so I'm not real familiar with the Ubuntu kernel and customizing drivers etc.  Thanks for any input.


Since you just received your Dell yesterday, I am going to guess that you have Windows 7 installed.  If you are in Windows, can you find out which firmware version you are using?  It should be found in the Control Panel under N-trig Pen and Touch (or something that starts with N-trig).

Also on the Linux side, can you provide a listing of lshal, and a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us figure out what is happening with your touchpad and touchscreen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> What about you Ayuthia? What do you do?


Lately, I have been changing diapers, cleaning the house, and taking care of my kids.   :Smile:   Isn't it amazing how domestic duties can help you learn how to use Linux?

I used to be a programmer but chose to stay at home with the kids after working for almost 10 years.  It was mainly because of the commute that I had (90 miles one-way).  I have a computer science degree and I still enjoy programming and trying to figure out how my computer ticks.  My wife wants to switch places now so I will most likely go back into the work world once the job market picks up again.

----------


## fxRichard

> Since you just received your Dell yesterday, I am going to guess that you have Windows 7 installed.  If you are in Windows, can you find out which firmware version you are using?  It should be found in the Control Panel under N-trig Pen and Touch (or something that starts with N-trig).
> 
> Also on the Linux side, can you provide a listing of lshal, and a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us figure out what is happening with your touchpad and touchscreen.


Ahh..I already blew Win 7 away....I have the dvd's though and can reinstall in a vbox on my desktop to find that info...assuming it installs them in a vbox on a machine without the touch screen.  Will post this info shortly...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ahh..I already blew Win 7 away....I have the dvd's though and can reinstall in a vbox on my desktop to find that info...assuming it installs them in a vbox on a machine without the touch screen.  Will post this info shortly...


It is not a big deal if you don't have Win 7 installed.  We can do without that part.  We really just need to have the Linux information.  It helps to have the Win 7 information but we can figure it out somewhat when we are in Linux.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hey guys, I just got my new Dell 1747 Multi Touch yesterday. I have been attempting to get the touch screen to work, actually had it working when using the "confidence" patch on the first page but the first time you touch the screen it works but the mouse pad would not work and you could not let go of an application unless you hit escape.  When doing that then mouse tracking would work but no touch pad and the touch screen would not "click" on anything just track the mouse.  I then went on to use Rafi's patch, built that and installed it along with the wacom driver and no dice. 
> 
> Any input? I am a developer that uses Ubuntu for my personal pc's but most of my development is in/for Windows so I'm not real familiar with the Ubuntu kernel and customizing drivers etc.  Thanks for any input.


Which flavor/version of ubuntu (or other) do you have installed at the moment?

You're the first linux user (well first person at all) I've heard from who has one of those.  So, I'd really like to see is the report descriptions.


```
sudo mkdir /debug
sudo mount -t debugfs none /debug
sudo tar cf /tmp/rdesc.tar /debug/hid
```

The latest version of hid-ntrig.c is available from the Torvalds linux-2.6 repository:
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...trig.c;hb=HEAD
That will work fine with 2.6.32 or newer (and may work with 2.6.30, but no older).

wacom needs a patch:
http://www.ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-...10_02_03.patch

evdev should be fine.

I'm still using wacom for pen (though its not difficult to make evdev work for that).  evdev and wacom seem to work about equally well for touch (as long as you're not worried about rotation, which evdev doesn't do quite right).

----------


## mcoleman44

Ok, so heres another one of my stupid ideas. Although I may have fun clicking with my toes, I also
may get annoyed. (Thanks though Rafy  :Razz: ) Question is, can i find the key code for
the "kitty mouse" (using xev or something of the like) and then assign that key to me tapping the screen instead of me clicking the mouse?? That may be far fetched, but just an idea.

----------


## fxRichard

Ok guys, I originally put 9.1 on it last night and after a lot of thought decided to go ahead and blow that away with 10.04 x64 so that's what I have on it at this point.  Freshly installed nothing modified with the exception of adding the required wireless driver (which was much easier to do in 10.04 then 9.1).  So where to start...go back to the first page and follow the lucid steps?  

Rafi I will respond to your post next with the info you are requesting...

----------


## fxRichard

> Which flavor/version of ubuntu (or other) do you have installed at the moment?
> 
> You're the first linux user (well first person at all) I've heard from who has one of those.  So, I'd really like to see is the report descriptions.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo mkdir /debug
> sudo mount -t debugfs none /debug
> sudo tar cf /tmp/rdesc.tar /debug/hid
> ...


Ok working on providing this file...will have it in a few mins...

----------


## fxRichard

here it is...

----------


## fxRichard

> here it is...


pretty much empty though...

----------


## fxRichard

On thing I did find is the input is coming through /dev/hidraw1 if that helps at all...

----------


## rafiyr

> pretty much empty though...


Ok, so I guess tar is not the best way to do that, my bad.

Try this


```
sudo cat /debug/hid/*1/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc1
sudo car /debug/hid/*2/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc2
```

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok guys, I originally put 9.1 on it last night and after a lot of thought decided to go ahead and blow that away with 10.04 x64 so that's what I have on it at this point.  Freshly installed nothing modified with the exception of adding the required wireless driver (which was much easier to do in 10.04 then 9.1).  So where to start...go back to the first page and follow the lucid steps?  
> 
> Rafi I will respond to your post next with the info you are requesting...


If you want to try 10.04, make sure you have a fresh image, looks like beta 1 just came out.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok, so I guess tar is not the best way to do that, my bad.
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo cat /debug/hid/*1/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc1
> sudo car /debug/hid/*2/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc2
> ```


I think that the last command should be cat instead of car.

----------


## fxRichard

> Ok, so I guess tar is not the best way to do that, my bad.
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo cat /debug/hid/*1/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc1
> sudo car /debug/hid/*2/rdesc > /tmp/rdesc2
> ```


Did that as well and the two files are 3 bytes in size and consists of just line breaks...

----------


## rafiyr

> Did that as well and the two files are 3 bytes in size and consists of just line breaks...


Is there anything in /debug/hid?  What happens if you just cat them instead of pipping?

----------


## fxRichard

Ok I did a cat on the rdesc files and piped it to a file, this worked  :Smile:   See attached...

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok I did a cat on the rdesc files and piped it to a file, this worked   See attached...


Thank you.

So it looks like your screen has a higher physical range (not surprising considering its 17" instead of 12").  And it looks like someone can't count, yours goes from "feature 17" to "feature 20", where mine actually has "feature 18", but its just a single entry with a weird number.

The mappings on the bottom confirm you are using a kernel driver that will not play nice with your firmware, but we already knew that.

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok I did a cat on the rdesc files and piped it to a file, this worked   See attached...


Would you mind sending the results of

```
lsusb
```

The wacom driver assumes resolution from a table of devices.  So far your laptop is the first one with a potentially different resolution (its in terms of logical coordinates which appear to have the same range as the 12" laptops).  It might be convenient if your device identifies itself with a different id, which would actually necessitate adding an entry to that table anyway.

----------


## fxRichard

> Would you mind sending the results of
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> ```
> 
> The wacom driver assumes resolution from a table of devices.  So far your laptop is the first one with a potentially different resolution (its in terms of logical coordinates which appear to have the same range as the 12" laptops).  It might be convenient if your device identifies itself with a different id, which would actually necessitate adding an entry to that table anyway.


Sure thing the results of running lsusb were:

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:6406 Microdia 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1b96:0001 N-Trig Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

----------


## fxRichard

> Since you just received your Dell yesterday, I am going to guess that you have Windows 7 installed.  If you are in Windows, can you find out which firmware version you are using?  It should be found in the Control Panel under N-trig Pen and Touch (or something that starts with N-trig).
> 
> Also on the Linux side, can you provide a listing of lshal, and a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us figure out what is happening with your touchpad and touchscreen.


Sorry somehow missed this request...the lshal results are attached.  Do you still need the xorg log as I changed from 9.1 to 10.04 since the experiment with the confidence patch.

----------


## Ayuthia

We can try to install the updated kernel module.  In order to do this, please try the following:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image
```

This will install the packages needed that we need to build the kernel module.


```
cd
mkdir hid-ntrig
cd hid-ntrig
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/rafi/src/20100310/hid-ntrig.c
```

This will download the new kernel module source.  It is a copy of the link that rafiyr provided.


```
cd
mkdir kernel
cd kernel
apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
cd linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid
cp ~/hid-ntrig/hid-ntrig.c .
make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) modules
ls hid-ntrig.ko
```

This will download the kernel source along, then copy over the updated kernel module source, and finally try to compile the source and then check to see if the kernel module was built.

If it compiles fine and the end result shows hid-ntrig.ko, then we can copy the kernel module over to the correct location:


```
sudo cp hid-ntrig.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/
```

You can then restart and it should be using the new kernel module.

Let us know if you run into problems.  If it is all successful, we can then work on the Wacom driver.  Just in case, can you know the resoultion of your monitor?  It might be helpful to create a special patch for yours.  Of course, it may be possible that rafiyr might have a better solution so that we don't need to have two different patches based on the resolution of the monitor.

----------


## fxRichard

> We can try to install the updated kernel module.  In order to do this, please try the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image
> ```
> 
> This will install the packages needed that we need to build the kernel module.
> ...


Thanks Ayuthia, performing these steps now.  As for the resolution it is 1600x900.

----------


## fxRichard

Ok now we are getting somewhere  :Smile:  the touchscreen is working but from initial test appears to be only good for single point clicks etc.

----------


## rafiyr

> Ok now we are getting somewhere  the touchscreen is working but from initial test appears to be only good for single point clicks etc.


Glad to hear it.  evdev should be fine, though you will need an experimental version to play with multi touch through xinput.

I'm a bit more concerned about how the wacom driver handles the pen.  Is it scaled correctly?  Does it work at all?

If there is a scaling issue, if so we can fix that by specifying the range in the x config, but I'd prefer to see it work entirely from automatic configuration.

Thanks again for being a guinea pig (the cost of owning a cooler laptop than the rest of us).

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok now we are getting somewhere  the touchscreen is working but from initial test appears to be only good for single point clicks etc.


Ok.  To build the Wacom driver (in case you don't have a set of directions handy):
To make sure that we have all the packages necessary to build the driver:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Now download the source to patch:


```
cd
mkdir wacom
cd wacom
apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Then grab the patch:


```
cd xf86-input-wacom-0.10.3+20100109
wget http://www.ofb.net/~rafi/xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch
```

Apply the patch:


```
patch -p1 < xf86-input-wacom_ntrig_2010_02_03.patch
```

Build the source to compile:


```
./autogen.sh
```

Compile:


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
```

If no errors occur, install:


```
sudo make install
```

From here, we can test to see if the wacom driver uses the pen and touch.  To verify, you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Please post it if you need an extra set of eyes to verify.  We can then configure the system to use the drivers that you like for your pen and touch.

----------


## fxRichard

> Glad to hear it.  evdev should be fine, though you will need an experimental version to play with multi touch through xinput.
> 
> I'm a bit more concerned about how the wacom driver handles the pen.  Is it scaled correctly?  Does it work at all?
> 
> If there is a scaling issue, if so we can fix that by specifying the range in the x config, but I'd prefer to see it work entirely from automatic configuration.
> 
> Thanks again for being a guinea pig (the cost of owning a cooler laptop than the rest of us).


Rafi,

  I am greatfull that you guys are willing to help me out in getting everything to work  :Smile:   As for the wacom driver I am building and installing it now according to Ayuthia's directions.  As for finger input it appears to be fairly accurate will do some more testing today, only thing is this laptop did not come with a pen, I think it's more designed for using fingers with multi touch and gestures etc.  I am more than willing to try anything on here if you guys need any other info.  I may consider playing with the driver code myself being that I have written software for quite some time albeit all designed for Windows.

----------


## fxRichard

> Ok.  To build the Wacom driver (in case you don't have a set of directions handy):
> To make sure that we have all the packages necessary to build the driver:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> ```
> 
> ...


Ok ran all of these steps, fyi also had to run:

  sudo apt-get install autoconf
  sudo apt-get install libtool

Everything compiled correctly.  Touchscreen appears to act the same as before doing this, not sure what change was expected.  I have attached the Xorg.0.log file, I am going over it now as well... Thanks for your help guys.

----------


## fxRichard

Couple of notes, for example if I open calculator and touch one of the numbers for anything more than a split second it registers as numerous touches as if I were holding down a key and then you get...aaaaaaaaaaaa etc.  Not sure if that makes sense, or is the expected functionality with things at this point.

----------


## rafiyr

> Couple of notes, for example if I open calculator and touch one of the numbers for anything more than a split second it registers as numerous touches as if I were holding down a key and then you get...aaaaaaaaaaaa etc.  Not sure if that makes sense, or is the expected functionality with things at this point.


Shouldn't be doing that.

Please switch out of your X session and cat the device node to a file for the following actions.

- tap the center of the screen twice
- tap the four corners of the screen clockwise starting with upper left
- tap the center of the screen
- touch and hold for two seconds in the middle of the screen
- draw a large circle with 1 finger
- drag two fingers diagonally across the screen
- hold 1 finger in the center of the screen and move a second in as much of a circle around it as is convenient
- drag three fingers vertically from top to bottom and then bottom to top
- tap the center of the screen twice

Sorry for the long list of actions feel free to cut it down (but if you do, please include a description of your actions).  I'm trying to work out a set of testing actions for debugging and support, so this is for the greater good as well as trying to solve your issue.   :Wink:

----------


## rafiyr

> Rafi,
> 
>   I am greatfull that you guys are willing to help me out in getting everything to work   As for the wacom driver I am building and installing it now according to Ayuthia's directions.  As for finger input it appears to be fairly accurate will do some more testing today, only thing is this laptop did not come with a pen, I think it's more designed for using fingers with multi touch and gestures etc.  I am more than willing to try anything on here if you guys need any other info.  I may consider playing with the driver code myself being that I have written software for quite some time albeit all designed for Windows.


I'll admit slight relief that the studio 17 doesn't come with a pen, though I would like to verify the support is robust it is simpler not to have to worry about the 17" screen just yet.

If you are curious or would like to play with a pen, N-Trig makes two versions, the pens that come with the existing tablets are powered but the screen, but they also have a battery powered version.  If your screen isn't intended to work with a pen, I'd suspect that if anything the battery pen is more likely to work.  Probably the easiest would be to borrow a pen, if you know anyone that has one.

----------


## fxRichard

Rafi,

  Will do but to clarify, you say switch out of my x session and cat the device node.  I'm not clear on what you mean by this....my understanding of what I would do would be as follows:

   In the current x session...

   cat /dev/hidraw1 > someFile
   Perform the tasks at hand then upload the file here...will this work or do you need the data some other way?

----------


## rafiyr

> I may consider playing with the driver code myself being that I have written software for quite some time albeit all designed for Windows.


Good to hear.  The kernel ntrig driver seems to be in pretty good shape at the moment.  There are more features I'd like to see (such as firmware version retrieval), but I think I'd mostly just like to see testing and verification that the kernel side is fine.

I don't really know where to suggest putting effort into the down stream support.  From my perspective it looks like there are a number of X11 drivers that have various levels of functionality and generality.  But there still isn't a stable concept of what the X driver should present to applications.  If you really want to get involved start by catching up on the xorg-devel mailing list.  There's been a lot of discussion for the last couple weeks.

----------


## rafiyr

> Rafi,
> 
>   Will do but to clarify, you say switch out of my x session and cat the device node.  I'm not clear on what you mean by this....my understanding of what I would do would be as follows:
> 
>    In the current x session...
> 
>    cat /dev/hidraw1 > someFile
>    Perform the tasks at hand then upload the file here...will this work or do you need the data some other way?


I've used hidraw in the past, but mostly have been analyzing the processed event devices lately and that's the one I need to see for this.  It looks like it should be /dev/input/event8 (judging from your xorg log, though test it with a hexdump for a second first).

----------


## fxRichard

> Shouldn't be doing that.
> 
> Please switch out of your X session and cat the device node to a file for the following actions.
> 
> - tap the center of the screen twice
> - tap the four corners of the screen clockwise starting with upper left
> - tap the center of the screen
> - touch and hold for two seconds in the middle of the screen
> - draw a large circle with 1 finger
> ...


See attached file, followed your directions above...oh and fyi it ended up being input7

----------


## Ubuntiac

So thanks to all the help here, I have a stulus working with pressure (at least in GTK apps) and I have the ability to use touch to click and drag. The eraser also seems to track the stylus, if not actually erase in Gimp (configuration?).

What I'm still kind of confused about is if I should be able to see any kind of multitouch at this stage. I've tried running the KDE blackboard widget, which seems to use multitouch in videos on Youtube, yet I still just seem to get single touch like results.

The touchpad area in System Setting -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Touchpad still just reports "Touchpad Name: Device Not Found" making options like two/three finger tapping / scrolling are greyed out. Is this expected? Is multitouch something that's next on the todo list, or is the driver just not quite setup right on my system?

Any clarification appreciated, and thanks for all your efforts, guys!  :Smile:

----------


## rafiyr

> So thanks to all the help here, I have a stulus working with pressure (at least in GTK apps) and I have the ability to use touch to click and drag. The eraser also seems to track the stylus, if not actually erase in Gimp (configuration?).
> 
> What I'm still kind of confused about is if I should be able to see any kind of multitouch at this stage. I've tried running the KDE blackboard widget, which seems to use multitouch in videos on Youtube, yet I still just seem to get single touch like results.
> 
> The touchpad area in System Setting -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Touchpad still just reports "Touchpad Name: Device Not Found" making options like two/three finger tapping / scrolling are greyed out. Is this expected? Is multitouch something that's next on the todo list, or is the driver just not quite setup right on my system?
> 
> Any clarification appreciated, and thanks for all your efforts, guys!


The code for those demos is available at: http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
They assume the kernel will be sending tracking id and thus need a tiny mod to the code to make them work.  I'll talk to the prof behind it about putting up a slightly updated version.

Running on a fresh lucid beta1 install (just a few hours old, though I did keep my homedir).  I swapped kernels to get the march 10th version of hid-ntrig.  I have touch and pen working quite nicely.  Including pressure sensitivity for the eraser (make sure you turn off pressure for touch drawing in gimp).

My ~/.gimp-2.6/devicerc is attached use at your own risk.  Also I recommend xournal as another good program to test pen and touch.

Downstream from the kernel multitouch is still up in the air.  There are implementations and applications that use it.  But a standard way of expressing multi touch is still a little ways off.  Read more of Ayuthia's previous posts for examples of how to play with it so far.

----------


## rafiyr

> See attached file, followed your directions above...oh and fyi it ended up being input7


Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for.  It might be a few days before I get to analyzing it properly.  I want to develop some tools to actually analyze it for bad cases.

To take a look at what's going on, you can use


```
xxd -c 24 tapevents | cut -c 1-9,50-69,91-
```

 The cut command filters it to just the four interesting column.  I'm also attaching a tiny perl script that does the same thing but swap the bytes of each pair (to correct for the flip in endianness)

The first column is the type of event.   In this case we see three types, SYNC (0), KEY (1), and ABS (3).

The second is the code for the event.  For example 0 is ABS_X, 1 ABS_Y.  You'll notice each abs x and y are followed by 0x35 0x36, those are ABS_MT_POSITION_X and Y.  

For reference the definition of those codes:  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...nput.h;hb=HEAD

I mention all this because you said you like writing drivers so I figured you'd probably like to see more of how this works.


Anyway, just counting a few events:


```
./read.pl tapevents | wc -l
./read.pl tapevents | grep "^0001 014a 0001" | wc -l
```

We can see that you sent me a stream of about 12286 events (which just about matches the 294840 bytes/24 bytes per event), must be counting an extra one of something.  Of those 283 are touch pressed.  Which is roughly 1/40th events.  So not quite enough to be the driver injecting touch events for each contact or group, but more than we'd hope to see from the hardware.

In all seriousness, I'd suggest you lick your finger (then a quick dry, clean but moist), hold your screen with your other hand, and then press harder.  Do you still see the same rate of touch going on and off?  I think there's a slight chance this is actually just coming from weak contact.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> a standard way of expressing multi touch is still a little ways off.  Read more of Ayuthia's previous posts for examples of how to play with it so far.


This sounds like what I'm looking for. Any hints on search keywords / how far back to look? 88 pages of comments would take me quite a while to read!

----------


## mcoleman44

Pg 70 and up would be a good area for mtouch

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Pg 70 and up would be a good area for mtouch


Thanks mcoleman44. 18 pages is *much* easier!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mcoleman44

I think I felt some sarcasm there. Haha. So how about page 82.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> I think I felt some sarcasm there. Haha. So how about page 82.


Actually there was no sarcasm at all. Honest! You cut down my work by over 80% (Well, now 100%  :Smile: )

Damn this text based media, without any vocal inflections....

----------


## CuccoMagic

Sorry for late response hard drive crash. rafiyr I did the configure X thing and it didn't work. 

So Kubuntu died in the crash and I had to reinstall it. I redid every thing and still suffering with the the stylus and touch not calibrated (its like moving in a track pad motion? it move the pen left and the cruiser moves all the way left.) I have tried the new symlink multi touch Xorg didn't work, modified old Xorg (the one "/dev/input/n-trig-touch" replacing "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"" and the old Xorg (just "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event- mouse" [tried changing the 0:2:1:1 to 0:2:1:1 )

Xorg log 


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=c40af011-99ad-4ed7-9d4c-1a00d11d35fd ro quiet splash
Build Date: 04 March 2010  09:57:23AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.2 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 25 18:33:06 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "touch"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2300000/65536, 0xd2200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 6.12.99
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 6.12.99
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
    ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
    ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
    ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
    ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
    ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
    ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
    ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
    ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
    ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
    ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
    ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
    ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
    ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
    ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
    ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
    ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
    ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
    ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
    ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
    ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
    ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
    ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
    ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
    ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
    ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
    AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
    ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
    ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
    ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
    ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
    ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
    ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
    ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
    ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
    ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
    ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
    ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
    ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
    ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
    ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
    ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
    ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [25] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [26] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) RADEON(0): Built from git commit 7968e1fb89f6b59d1654df48249bf4b81990c008
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d2300000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d2300000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9612)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
    SubsystemVendorID: 0x103c SubsystemID: 0x3045
    IOBaseAddress: 0x5000
    Filename: BR33781.bin 
    BIOS Bootup Message: 
HP_Soyuz30 RS780M DDR2 200e/500m                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x13ffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x13ffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 500000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=327680K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 1432, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 500.000000, mclk: 400.000000
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 69300
HBlank: 73, HOverPlus: 16, HSyncWidth: 48
VBlank: 54, VOverPlus: 1, VSyncWidth: 3
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: LVDS
  Connector: LVDS
  LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
  DDC reg: 0x7e50
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
finished output detect: 1
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.4.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities
    of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [6] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [9] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [10] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [11] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [12] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [13] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [14] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [15] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [16] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [17] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [18] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [19] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [20] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [21] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [22] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [23] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [24] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [25] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [26] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [27] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [28] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [29] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [30] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [31] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [32] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [33] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [34] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [35] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [36] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [37] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [38] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [39] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [40] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x14000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d300c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 122016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x088c8000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x0541c900
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2b800000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fa93bc85000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1b7ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fa93bc84000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2b801000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fa927348000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2b802000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fa9256c8000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff9000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d300c0 0x00d300c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 18
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00d300c0 is: 0x00d300c0
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d300c0 0x00d300c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 124944384 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT1 disable success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Mode 1280x800 - 1353 854 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00d300c0 0x00d300c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000
freq: 69300000
best_freq: 69298571
best_feedback_div: 813
best_frac_feedback_div: 0
best_ref_div: 14
best_post_div: 12
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 69300, PLL 69290
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 14, fbdiv 0x32D(813), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 12
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Output DIG2 encoder setup success
Output DIG2 encoder setup success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 261 x 163
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) stylus: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) stylus: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=1122 resY=935  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=1122 resol Y=935
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/n-trig
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "TopX" "0"
(**) Option "TopY" "0"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9600"
(**) touch: bottom x = 9600
(**) Option "BottomY" "7200"
(**) touch: bottom y = 7200
(**) touch: threshold = 15
(**) Option "MaxX" "9600"
(**) touch: max x set to 9600 by xorg.conf
(**) Option "MaxY" "7200"
(**) touch: max y set to 7200 by xorg.conf
(**) touch: max z = 256
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(**) /dev/input/n-trig: Touch is enabled 
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button10" "1"
(**) touch: button10 assigned to 1
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
(==) Wacom device "touch" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=0 resol Y=0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device   USB Keyboard
(**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**)   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II)   USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II)   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device   USB Keyboard
(**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**)   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II)   USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II)   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HP Webcam
(**) HP Webcam: always reports core events
(**) HP Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event12"
(II) HP Webcam: Found keys
(II) HP Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1b96:0001
(**) HID 1b96:0001: always reports core events
(**) HID 1b96:0001: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Found absolute touchpad
(II) HID 1b96:0001: Configuring as touchpad
(**) HID 1b96:0001: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 1b96:0001: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1b96:0001" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 1b96:0001: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 1b96:0001: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 04b3:310b
(**) HID 04b3:310b: always reports core events
(**) HID 04b3:310b: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found x and y relative axes
(II) HID 04b3:310b: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) HID 04b3:310b: Configuring as mouse
(**) HID 04b3:310b: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 04b3:310b: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 04b3:310b" (type: MOUSE)
(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) HID 04b3:310b: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) HID 04b3:310b: initialized for relative axes.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4a41  Serial#: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1344 h_blank_end 1353 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 854 v_border: 0
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG
(II) RADEON(0):  121AT06-G01
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca3414a00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00120103801a10780a87f594574f8c27
(II) RADEON(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0):     010101010101121b0049502036301030
(II) RADEON(0):     130005a3100000190000000f00000000
(II) RADEON(0):     00000000002387026400000000fe0053
(II) RADEON(0):     414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe
(II) RADEON(0):     00313231415430362d4730310a200025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 19009
(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   69.30  1280 1296 1344 1353  800 801 804 854 -hsync -vsync (51.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
```

Xorg


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    InputDevice    "stylus"
    InputDevice    "touch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "touch"
    Driver      "wacom"
    Option        "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option        "Type" "touch"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "MaxX" "9600"
    Option        "MaxY" "7200"
    Option        "ResX" "1280"
    Option        "ResY" "800"
    Option        "Touch" "on"
    Option        "USB" "on"
    Option        "TopX" "0"
    Option        "TopY" "0"
    Option        "BottomX" "9600"
    Option        "BottomY" "7200"
    Option        "Buttons" "5"
    Option        "Button1" "1"
    Option        "Button10" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "stylus"
    Driver      "wacom"
    Option        "Mode" "Absolute"
    Option        "Type" "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option        "MaxX" "9600"
    Option        "MaxY" "7200"
    Option        "ResX" "1280"
    Option        "ResY" "800"
    Option        "Button2" "3"
    Option        "USB" "on"
EndSection
```

Will the N-trig driver come to a kernel any time soon? This is kinda difficult :Sad:  (for me anyway)

----------


## Ayuthia

> Sorry for late response hard drive crash. rafiyr I did the configure X thing and it didn't work. 
> 
> So Kubuntu died in the crash and I had to reinstall it. I redid every thing and still suffering with the the stylus and touch not calibrated (its like moving in a track pad motion? it move the pen left and the cruiser moves all the way left.) I have tried the new symlink multi touch Xorg didn't work, modified old Xorg (the one "/dev/input/n-trig-touch" replacing "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"" and the old Xorg (just "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event- mouse" [tried changing the 0:2:1:1 to 0:2:1:1 )
> 
> Xorg log 
> 
> 
> ```
> (**) stylus: always reports core events
> ...


rafiyr's current version is currently in 2.6.34 so we won't see it until the release after Lucid.

As for what is happening for you, it does not look like you are using the most recent version.  You should be able to see N-Trig Pen and N-Trig Touchscreen or N-Trig MultiTouch.  Yours is showing HID 1b96:0001 instead.  I think that once you build the updated hid-ntrig kernel module, things should appear better.

If you see the portion of data that you supplied above, you will see that it did attempt to use the Wacom driver.  However, it was not able to find the symlink (because it could not find the N-Trig naming convention).  Then it ended up using HID 1b96:0001 with the evdev driver instead.

----------


## dyslexia

Ayuthia -

I'm wondering if it wouldn't be possible for you to lay the most recent version of your 'linuxntrig' package on us?

----------


## mcoleman44

+1
And can anyone explain to me why Ubuntu 6.06 xorg.conf identifies my stylus and touch? 

I tried installing it and all I had to do was add a patch to hid-ntrig. I didnt have to mess with the xorg at all. Weird

----------


## rafiyr

> +1
> And can anyone explain to me why Ubuntu 6.06 xorg.conf identifies my stylus and touch? 
> 
> I tried installing it and all I had to do was add a patch to hid-ntrig. I didnt have to mess with the xorg at all. Weird


 :Razz:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia -
> 
> I'm wondering if it wouldn't be possible for you to lay the most recent version of your 'linuxntrig' package on us?


I am currently on vacation right now and I don't always have internet access so I will try to build the package when I return (which is about one week away).

However, if you have a launchpad account and know how to use bzr, I think you can access the source at https://launchpad.net/linuxntrig.

----------


## CuccoMagic

I'm sorry to ask, but how do I build the updated hid-ntrig kernel module :Confused: . Thanks  :Razz: .

----------


## mcoleman44

Are you using Lucid or karmic? Which version of hid-ntrig.c do you have?

----------


## CuccoMagic

I am using Kubuntu karmic and I'm not sure what hid-ntrig.c I'm using but I used this guide to make it half work 

```
http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=66
```

----------


## mcoleman44

You could just download an already compiled hid-ntrig.ko from the first page of this thread. How far have you gotten through that thread?

And could you describe half working?

----------


## CuccoMagic

I have gotton it through the whole thing. The half working part is that it may work half of the time or become like a trackpad, move the stlyus slightly left the cruiser will  go all the way left. Adding the newer n-trig.ko stop the response completely.

----------


## mcoleman44

Go to page 69 of this thread and read mine and Ayuthias conversation. It will fix your problem.  By the way, you might want to switch back to the .ko that was at least working somewhat. If after reading that you need help or anything just ask. Good Luck!

----------


## Ayuthia

Here is a link to a non-graphical hid-ntrig and Wacom driver installer.  It only does the installation of the most recent patches for the hid-ntrig that Rafi Rubin has created and is currently installing the 0.8.6 driver for Karmic and 0.10.5 version for Lucid.  This should work for both 32 and 64 bit versions.  Once it has done the install, you will need to restart so that the new drivers will be used.  This does not configure the device so that will need to be done after restarting.

Right now it will always do a repository update and then download and install the drivers so if you try to a reinstall, it will still download all the files over again.  This is done this way to make sure that it builds everything in a clean directory.  Since this is the first version, it does not have a log feature yet.  The configuration portion will be started soon and then possibly a GUI version will be built.

As usual, this is an early release so more changes will be coming.  Also there is always the possibility that the application could crash (error trapping has not been added yet either).  However, it should not do any major harm to the system because it is only installing the kernel module and Wacom driver.

For those who want to look at the source, this is written in python so the installer.tar.bz2 file contains the source.

To download and extract:


```
cd
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/installer.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf installer.tar.bz2
```

Options on how to run the application:

To install the N-trig kernel module and Wacom driver:


```
cd installer
./installer.py all
```

To install just the N-trig module with the current kernel version:


```
cd installer
./installer.py ntrig
```

If you want to do it for a particular kernel version:


```
cd installer
./installer.py ntrig [kernel_version]
```

To install the patched Wacom module only:


```
cd installer
./installer.py wacom
```

----------


## Shaocaholica

So I've got the stylus working on my XT and Karmic but I'm at a loss on what to do about calibration and screen rotation.  I don't have an xorg.conf in /etc/x11.  Right now, the stylus kinda works like a mouse.  It doesn't seem to be mapped to the screen but rather moves incrementally with interaction but its not 1:1 with actual distance moved on the screen.  What do I need to do at this point?

----------


## Shaocaholica

On a side note, how long until tablet support, at least for the XT/XT2 works out of the box?

----------


## Ubuntiac

> On a side note, how long until tablet support, at least for the XT/XT2 works out of the box?


I just tried booting a live CD the other day and I get tablet support with pressure (at least for GTK apps) out of the box in Lucid beta 2. The only thing I don't get is pressure in QT/KDE apps (a fixed, but unreleased bug in QT 4.6.2) and touch clicking.

----------


## mcoleman44

> I just tried booting a live CD the other day and I get tablet support  with pressure (at least for GTK apps) out of the box in Lucid beta 2.  The only thing I don't get is pressure in QT/KDE apps (a fixed, but  unreleased bug in QT 4.6.2) and touch clicking.


I second that! Touch and pen work perfectly out of the box with Beta 2. I cant however right click with the pen.

----------


## Nimless

@Ayuthia : Is there any advantage for people like me with Vista firmware with the new kernel module and wacom driver ?

----------


## Hiphonepro

Pen and finger touch work perfectly now on my TX2Z thanks to your post Ayuthia
this is great!

----------


## Ubuntiac

> I second that! Touch and pen work perfectly out of the box with Beta 2. I cant however right click with the pen.


So, you can click with touch, out of the box on beta 2? Are you on a Latitude XT or something else?

----------


## mcoleman44

Yes, I can click with both pen and touch. However I cant right click. Im using a tx2 1025dx.

----------


## Ayuthia

> @Ayuthia : Is there any advantage for people like me with Vista firmware with the new kernel module and wacom driver ?


The new kernel module splits out the pen and touch events which allows you to be able to have the touch and pen use different devices.  Otherwise, there is no real change.

The only advantage is that people are starting to use the newer kernel module more so they are going to be more familiar with it than the older version.

----------


## Shaocaholica

I can't seem to get Lucid beta 2 to boot at all on my Dell XT.  Might be a graphics issue as the computer seems to be accessing the hard drive but the screen is blank.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Yeah, I got that too. I had to remove "nomodeset" from the kernel boot line in GRUB if it's there, and add "radeon.modeset=0" (no quotation marks). It's our old pal Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) up to it's old tricks again...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nimless

> Yeah, I got that too. I had to remove "nomodeset" from the kernel boot line in GRUB if it's there, and add "radeon.modeset=0" (no quotation marks). It's our old pal Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) up to it's old tricks again...


Thanks, I also had the same problem and that fixed it for me  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Kalibur

Thanks was just about to ask or put my laptop on ebay  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shaocaholica

> Yeah, I got that too. I had to remove "nomodeset" from the kernel boot line in GRUB if it's there, and add "radeon.modeset=0" (no quotation marks). It's our old pal Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) up to it's old tricks again...


How can I do this with the live CD?

----------


## Ubuntiac

I think this would be the same on Ubuntu, but on Kubuntu when you get to the boot screen where it asks if you want to "Try Kubuntu Without Modifying Your Computer" you push f6 ("Other Options") and a menu comes up with various options you can choose including nomodeset. Push escape without adding any of them, but then you're shown the kernel line at the bottom. You can then add "radeon.modeset=0" before quiet and splash. (You might need to remove splash, too).

----------


## rafiyr

There's an updated version of the driver at: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_04_14_hid-ntrig.c
Fixes include:

hardware wakeup (not sure which firmware/hardware combos need that)fixes for downstream events (to user space) to ensure doubletap and touch are transmitted correctly (evdev and wacom should be equally well supported)fixes of interpretation of upstream events (from the hardware) to account for inconsistencies in events the hardware uses to indicate a finger is on the screen
I would urge people to try out evdev for touch and multitouch.  The wacom events are inconsistent with the conventions used by most of the other drivers and emitting both is wasteful.  Also at this time it does not look like nice multitouch support will involve the wacom driver (for non-wacom hardware, and there are now quite a number of other vendors making mt devices).

If you install Lucid Lynx, the default is wacom for pen, but evdev for touch and multitouch.


For studio 17 users (and other's willing to test): I've also posted a slightly modified version: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_04_14_studio17_hid-ntrig.c
There are two small differences.
Instead of eliminating all small contacts (w<=250 || h<=190), only exact matches are tagged (250,190 is used to indicate some form of bogus contacts which result in random touch events).  As a result of the larger screen which is scaled to the same logical range, the studio 17 seems to send meaningful contacts that are smaller than the XT.  This change needs to be checked more carefully before I'm willing to trust it with the XT/XT2/TX2 sensors.

Secondl4y I've added a bit of slack for end of stream (the hardware all seems to send at least 5 full sets of 0 contacts when you remove your finger), to prevent premature button releases.  This alteration should almost definitely become standard.


I'm not sure why some of you are having trouble with right clicks from the Pen in Lucid.  I will look into it.

----------


## rafiyr

> Yeah, I got that too. I had to remove "nomodeset" from the kernel boot line in GRUB if it's there, and add "radeon.modeset=0" (no quotation marks). It's our old pal Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) up to it's old tricks again...


Strange, I think "nomodeset" worked for me.  There is a bug about KMS on the XT, I just haven't had a chance to collect the more information requested.  On the upshot, KMS works perfectly fine with newer kernels and X drivers, so even if it doesn't get fixed before the lucid release, the fix should automatically be absorbed as they move to the updated upstreams.

----------


## mcoleman44

> I'm not sure why some of you are having trouble with right clicks from  the Pen in Lucid.  I will look into it.


That would be much appreciated. Any idea how mulitouchd is coming along?

----------


## Shaocaholica

> I think this would be the same on Ubuntu, but on Kubuntu when you get to the boot screen where it asks if you want to "Try Kubuntu Without Modifying Your Computer" you push f6 ("Other Options") and a menu comes up with various options you can choose including nomodeset. Push escape without adding any of them, but then you're shown the kernel line at the bottom. You can then add "radeon.modeset=0" before quiet and splash. (You might need to remove splash, too).


My 10.04 beta 2 64bit live CD doesn't even get to that screen.  I get the purple loading screen with the "keyboard = human" graphic and then a black screen but the cd drive still seeks and reads.  This is on a Dell XT with ATI graphics btw.

----------


## Nimless

> My 10.04 beta 2 64bit live CD doesn't even get to that screen.  I get the purple loading screen with the "keyboard = human" graphic and then a black screen but the cd drive still seeks and reads.  This is on a Dell XT with ATI graphics btw.


You should press enter when you see the keyboard icon

----------


## rafiyr

> That would be much appreciated. Any idea how mulitouchd is coming along?


Hasn't been.  I've been swamped and haven't had time to pick it apart.

----------


## dyslexia

> There's an updated version of the driver at: http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_04_14_hid-ntrig.c
> Fixes include:
> 
> hardware wakeup (not sure which firmware/hardware combos need that)fixes for downstream events (to user space) to ensure doubletap and touch are transmitted correctly (evdev and wacom should be equally well supported)fixes of interpretation of upstream events (from the hardware) to account for inconsistencies in events the hardware uses to indicate a finger is on the screen
> I would urge people to try out evdev for touch and multitouch.  The wacom events are inconsistent with the conventions used by most of the other drivers and emitting both is wasteful.  Also at this time it does not look like nice multitouch support will involve the wacom driver (for non-wacom hardware, and there are now quite a number of other vendors making mt devices).
> 
> If you install Lucid Lynx, the default is wacom for pen, but evdev for touch and multitouch.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much, rafi.

Got it installed & am using evdev as touch driver now, button works now!  

Tried to get rotation to go, looks like xinput should do the job: 



```
$ xinput list-props "touch"
Device 'touch':
    Device Enabled (116):    1
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (251):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (252):    0, 0
    Evdev Axis Calibration (253):    0, 9600, 0, 7200
    Evdev Axes Swap (254):    0
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (255):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (256):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (257):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (258):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (259):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (260):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (261):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (262):    0
```

rotated the screen, did a couple commands:



```
$ xinput set-int-prop "touch" 254 8 1
$ xinput set-int-prop "touch" 252 8 1 0
```

which gets us into the ballpark, but calibration is messed up!

experimenting with various calibration settings (i.e.)


```
$ xinput set-int-prop "touch" 253 32 0 9600 2000 7200
```

got me nowhere.

----------


## dyslexia

This sort of works;  my rotation is CCW for portrait, and then back to landscape.



```
$ cat evrot


if [ ! $1 ] || [ $1 == "off" ]; 

then    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 254 8 0 ;
    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 252 8 0 0;
    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 253 32 0 9600 0 7200;
    exit;
fi

if [ $1 == "on" ];

then    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 254 8 1 ; 
    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 252 8 1 0;
    xinput set-int-prop "touch" 253 32 0 12800 0 5400;
fi
```

Can't access the left two inches of the screen in portrait mode, perhaps newer versions of evdev would work?   Anyways, works ok as an "e-reader".

----------


## Shaocaholica

> You should press enter when you see the keyboard icon


Duh, ok that worked.  Although I don't think the current implementation is all that great since if anything is broken, like in my case, its hard to tell whats going on.

In any case, I installed 10.04 to the HDD and I tried to add "radeon.modeset=0" to the grub boot options but I don't have any grub config files in /boot/grub/.  All I have is a file called grubenv.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Is this a grub2 issue?  What should I do?  Booting from the HDD produces the same problem of a blank screen.

----------


## Nimless

> Duh, ok that worked.  Although I don't think the current implementation is all that great since if anything is broken, like in my case, its hard to tell whats going on.
> 
> In any case, I installed 10.04 to the HDD and I tried to add "radeon.modeset=0" to the grub boot options but I don't have any grub config files in /boot/grub/.  All I have is a file called grubenv.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Is this a grub2 issue?  What should I do?  Booting from the HDD produces the same problem of a blank screen.


Yes it is related to grub2, I don't know much about Grub2, you should ask in a Grub2 thread or a separated one I think...

----------


## Favux

Hi,

Couple of useful Grub 2 links:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...03&postcount=1

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...77&postcount=1

I think you may need to go to /etc/grub.d and add to the 40_custom file, which you probably have to create.

----------


## rafiyr

Sorry, I forgot that evdev still gets the scaling wrong.  Here's a little script that sets all axis settings each time you rotate.

syntax:


```
evdev_rotate.sh <orientation> 
[list of devices]
```

For example:

```
evdev_rotate.sh left "N-Trig MultiTouch" "N-Trig Pen"
```

I haven't yet tested with multitouch children.   But I would think they will need the parameter adjustments.

----------


## Favux

Thank you rafyir, that's very helpful.  And I suppose if wanted you could easily modify the script to mirror xsetwacom's rotation orientations: normal(landscape)=none or 0; left=ccw or 1; right=cw or 2; inverted=half or 3.  So the pen/stylus works in evdev too?  With pressure?

----------


## Shaocaholica

> Hi,
> 
> Couple of useful Grub 2 links:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...03&postcount=1
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...77&postcount=1
> 
> I think you may need to go to /etc/grub.d and add to the 40_custom file, which you probably have to create.


Thanks.  Seems like the best place was /etc/default/grub and after which I had to run update-grub.

----------


## Shaocaholica

So I've got pen and touch working in Lucid right out of the box.  Now, how do I turn off touch because its annoying as hell.

----------


## Favux

Hi Shaocaholica,

Thanks, that'll help me installing Lucid.

Depends on what driver is running things out of the box.  If linuxwacom Section 6 in the HOW TO tells you how to turn touch off.  If it is evdev didn't Rafiyr or Ayuthia tell us in the last few pages?  Something about 'xinput float'?

Edit:  Found it.  "To disable touch without xsetwacom, you can use "xinput":


```
xinput float touch
```

from rafiyr post #780.  So just need to figure out how to reactivate it.  Use 'attach' instead of 'float'?

----------


## Shaocaholica

I didn't see anything in the first post about getting correct pen mapping when the screen is rotated.  What should I do under Lucid?

BTW, Pen and touch work out of the box with Lucid beta 2 as well as pen pressure as tested under gimp and xournal.

----------


## Favux

Do you know which X driver is being used?   You can check Xorg.0.log in /var/log/ to see which driver is associating with it.

Did you try the script and paired command rafiyr posted in post #918.  I think it's suppose to give you calibrated rotation with evdev.

----------


## rafiyr

> Thank you rafyir, that's very helpful. And I suppose if wanted you could easily modify the script to mirror xsetwacom's rotation orientations: normal(landscape)=none or 0; left=ccw or 1; right=cw or 2; inverted=half or 3. So the pen/stylus works in evdev too? With pressure?


Haven't tested evdev with pen for a while.  I don't remember the status (but wouldn't make any bets about it beating wacom for pen support).

You are welcome to add more tags to the cases.  Actually, the script is just a cleaned up version of my old wacom script, and I removed the wacom naming in the process of simplification.  I still see scripts like that as a stop-gap measure until either the drivers handle rotation nicely, or standardized daemons manage this sort of thing (gnome-settings-d, wacomrotate...).  So I haven't been that interested in spending cycles trying to make my rotate scripts perfect (this one I just quickly wrote up when I was reminded that evdev rotation is still a mess).




> Do you know which X driver is being used?   You can check Xorg.0.log in /var/log/ to see which driver is associating with it.
> 
> Did you try the script and paired command rafiyr posted in post #918.  I think it's suppose to give you calibrated rotation with evdev.


Lucid beta 2 uses wacom for pen and evdev for touch.


The more recent versions of the kernel driver (hid-ntrig) are pretty much ignoring the pen, letting the hid core do all the work.  The wacom driver supports that quite well (I should check again to see if it still needs any patching at all for just the pen to work properly).

Touch is a slightly different story.  The wacom driver does not look like the shortest path to good solid multitouch support (which is now quite important to me).  Also wacom has some slightly skewed interpretation of certain events (e.g. DoubleTap), and it would be nice to remove those from the kernel driver for the usual reasons: style, efficiency, and maintainability.

----------


## Favux

Hi rafiyr,




> Haven't tested evdev with pen for a while. I don't remember the status (but wouldn't make any bets about it beating wacom for pen support).





> Lucid beta 2 uses wacom for pen and evdev for touch.
> 
> The more recent versions of the kernel driver (hid-ntrig) are pretty much ignoring the pen, letting the hid core do all the work. The wacom driver supports that quite well (I should check again to see if it still needs any patching at all for just the pen to work properly).


OK, two X drivers.  Linuxwacom for the stylus and evdev for touch.  Thanks for clarifying.  Improved functionality at the price of a little more "complication".



> I still see scripts like that as a stop-gap measure until either the drivers handle rotation nicely, or standardized daemons manage this sort of thing (gnome-settings-d, wacomrotate...).


Exactly how Tom Jaeger feels which is why he wrote wacomrotate.  We've been using the wmi and hp-wmi and the swivel hinge for automatic rotation for HP tablets for quite a while now.  Magic Rotation 0.3-3 (a Python applet) is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=315  Or the script:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=225

----------


## rafiyr

> Exactly how Tom Jaeger feels which is why he wrote wacomrotate.  We've been using the wmi and hp-wmi and the swivel hinge for automatic rotation for HP tablets for quite a while now.  Magic Rotation 0.3-3 (a Python applet) is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=315  Or the script:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=225


Yup, Tom convinced me and I've been using wacomrotate ever since.  I still think the input drivers should default to something more sane (the generic mouse driver seems to handle rotation just fine), and maybe have a flag to turn off rotation monitoring for users that want unusual configurations.


I'd still like to see the dell-wmi stuff support hinge rotation on the xt/xt2.  I haven't had time to figure out how to poll the hardware for the current state (which is the reason my patches were rejected).

----------


## Favux

Hi rafiyr,




> I haven't had time to figure out how to poll the hardware for the current state (which is the reason my patches were rejected).


I guess I'm not sure I understand the difference between poll and read.

I can show you an example with hp-wmi.  Attached is the "orignal" hp-wmi and the diff from Matthew Garrett (the module maintainer) after he separated out the swivel hinge signal from the docking event at our request.  This was accepted by the kernel for 2.6.28 on, so he must have the polling right.  Hope this helps.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi rafiyr,
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not sure I understand the difference between poll and read.
> 
> I can show you an example with hp-wmi.  Attached is the "orignal" hp-wmi and the diff from Matthew Garrett (the module maintainer) after he separated out the swivel hinge signal from the docking event at our request.  This was accepted by the kernel for 2.6.28 on, so he must have the polling right.  Hope this helps.


Mathew is the one who rejected my patch because I didn't poll.  Anyway, looks like that poll function in that diff might just be what I needed, hopefully I'll just need to tweak a few args.

I know its been a while since I looked, but I'm not sure how I missed that.

Thanks

----------


## Ayuthia

Is there an easy way to get the rotate switch recognized by either acpi or have a driver make the xrandr call?

I ended up modifying hp-wmi.c so that it will also send the KEY_HELP key so that it is recognized in evdev.  I then mapped the help key to my rotate script (which is making the xrandr/xsetwacom/evdev calls) through System Settings->Input Actions -- I am a KDE user.  So it will now automatically rotate when I flip my lid to tablet mode.  I then also mapped the media key to do 90 degree rotations.  That part is not perfect yet because it does not default to the correct place when the system starts up.

Another thing to note, I am currently using the 8.723.1 version of the fglrx driver in Gentoo (it is similar to the one provided in Lucid) and I am finding that it still runs cooler (by 10-15 degrees C) than the radeon driver and is able to handle rotation also.  I am not testing it with compiz though.  I will say that the radeon driver has improved tremendously since Karmic.  I was using it with the 2.6.34 kernel and KMS and it worked nicely for me.  The only issue is the power management right now.  Once that is resolved, I can't see any reason why the fglrx is really needed.

----------


## rafiyr

> Is there an easy way to get the rotate switch recognized by either acpi or have a driver make the xrandr call?
> 
> I ended up modifying hp-wmi.c so that it will also send the KEY_HELP key so that it is recognized in evdev.  I then mapped the help key to my rotate script (which is making the xrandr/xsetwacom/evdev calls) through System Settings->Input Actions -- I am a KDE user.  So it will now automatically rotate when I flip my lid to tablet mode.  I then also mapped the media key to do 90 degree rotations.  That part is not perfect yet because it does not default to the correct place when the system starts up.
> 
> Another thing to note, I am currently using the 8.723.1 version of the fglrx driver in Gentoo (it is similar to the one provided in Lucid) and I am finding that it still runs cooler (by 10-15 degrees C) than the radeon driver and is able to handle rotation also.  I am not testing it with compiz though.  I will say that the radeon driver has improved tremendously since Karmic.  I was using it with the 2.6.34 kernel and KMS and it worked nicely for me.  The only issue is the power management right now.  Once that is resolved, I can't see any reason why the fglrx is really needed.


If you want the low level support to do the rotation, look at dbus.  I know that I've played with acpi->dbus on a thinkpad tablet.

Looking at the stock hp-wmi 

```
   {KE_KEY, 0x2169, KEY_DIRECTION},
   {KE_KEY, 0x231b, KEY_HELP},
```

Are you changing that mapping?  Doesn't direction make more sense than help for screen rotation?

Have you tried the "ForceLowPowerMode" and "DynamicPM" with the radeon driver?

----------


## Ayuthia

> If you want the low level support to do the rotation, look at dbus.  I know that I've played with acpi->dbus on a thinkpad tablet.
> 
> Looking at the stock hp-wmi 
> 
> ```
>    {KE_KEY, 0x2169, KEY_DIRECTION},
>    {KE_KEY, 0x231b, KEY_HELP},
> ```
> 
> ...


I did not use direction because I was playing around with the 2.6.33 kernel and it was not there(it looks like direction just appeared in 2.6.34).  I will have to try that one out.

EDIT: I did make the change to use KEY_DIRECTION but once that was done, the key is not immediately recognized.  I ended up having to use xmodmap to map it to something.  At this point, XF86WindowRotate was the option that I picked because I did not see another that was closer.

As for the ForceLowPowerMode and the DynamicPM, I did try them out, but I was never able to get the temps under 55C where the fglrx is dropping them down to 47C when idle.

----------


## Ubuntiac

@Ayuthia - Given you're on KDE like me, can I ask if you are able to get pressure sensitivity in Krita? Krita pulls tablet events straight from QT with no configuration. I ask because no matter what I try pressure sensitivity in KDE / QT apps just doesn't seem to work for me. GTK apps work fine.

Also, can anyone say whether the *tablet* (not touch) on the Latitude XT uses the Wacom driver or something else (n-trig?)

----------


## Ayuthia

> @Ayuthia - Given you're on KDE like me, can I ask if you are able to get pressure sensitivity in Krita? Krita pulls tablet events straight from QT with no configuration. I ask because no matter what I try pressure sensitivity in KDE / QT apps just doesn't seem to work for me. GTK apps work fine.
> 
> Also, can anyone say whether the *tablet* (not touch) on the Latitude XT uses the Wacom driver or something else (n-trig?)


From what I am seeing through my google searches, there is supposed to be a tablet option in Krita that allows us to be able to use the stylus with pressure.  However when I install it on Gentoo or Kubuntu, it is not there and the pressure reading is not there either.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> From what I am seeing through my google searches, there is supposed to be a tablet option in Krita that allows us to be able to use the stylus with pressure.  However when I install it on Gentoo or Kubuntu, it is not there and the pressure reading is not there either.


No, Krita *used to* have it's own configuration for tablets, which got switched out in favor of using QT directly, thus no configuration any more. The thing is that even QT's own wacom widget doesn't seem to register pressure, so I'm sure the problem isn't in Krita.

The first thing I get asked though is whether my stylus (I'm on a Dell XT) runs using the wacom driver or not. I know we use wacomusb for something, but not if it's for the stylus, or touch or what.

----------


## Ayuthia

> No, Krita *used to* have it's own configuration for tablets, which got switched out in favor of using QT directly, thus no configuration any more. The thing is that even QT's own wacom widget doesn't seem to register pressure, so I'm sure the problem isn't in Krita.
> 
> The first thing I get asked though is whether my stylus (I'm on a Dell XT) runs using the wacom driver or not. I know we use wacomusb for something, but not if it's for the stylus, or touch or what.


From what I am seeing, it does look like the issue is in Qt.  I have not pinpointed exactly how you are supposed to have the system configured so that Qt will recognize it though.  It does need to have the stylus named a specific way so that it can use it.  From what I am reading, it almost looks like the device needs to be called "stylus" but it might also need the "Wacom Stylus" atom added.  I am guessing that there is another missing ingredient in there also because I still have not been able to get it to work with pressure.  I do know that Trolltech has a C++ tablet source that is supposed to work with the Wacom stylus, but I have not tried it out yet.

As for the wacom driver, we do not use the wacom.ko (the Wacom kernel module) because we have the hid-ntrig.ko kernel module to send the information over to X.org.  We only use the Wacom X.org driver to translate the kernel module information and have it work in the system.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Not knowing much about these things I've been trying to get any one of my tablets working without any success for quite some time now (uh, since 2006, I believe).

It's just been tricky to figure out even who to file the bug with. That info really helps, though, thanks Ayuthia!

----------


## mcoleman44

Am I the only one having problems with right click? Just curious. I can get it to work if I install wacom but I was wondering if I should hope or look for evdev doing this for me out of the box sometime in the future.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Am I the only one having problems with right click? Just curious. I can get it to work if I install wacom but I was wondering if I should hope or look for evdev doing this for me out of the box sometime in the future.


I forgot about that question.  The stylus button should work, but you will need to map it first.  If I recall correctly, that button is generally treated as the second button instead of the third.  I have not tried it out in Lucid, but for hal it was the following:


```
       <merge key="input.x11_options.ButtonMapping" type="string">1 3</merge>
```

I am not for sure about how to configure it through udev in Lucid though(I haven't tried).  It might be easier to add it into xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "stylus"
    Driver      "evdev"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
    Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 3"
EndSection
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> Not knowing much about these things I've been trying to get any one of my tablets working without any success for quite some time now (uh, since 2006, I believe).
> 
> It's just been tricky to figure out even who to file the bug with. That info really helps, though, thanks Ayuthia!


It looks like the bug has been fixed in openSUSE and Fedora is going to patch theirs.  However, it does look like it is fixed in Qt-4.6.3.  Hopefully that will be released soon.  I am thinking that the only way that Lucid will get the fix is if someone points them to look at openSUSE or Fedora's patch so that they can incorporate it into 4.6.2 (I don't think that Ubuntu will bump the Qt version to 4.6.3 once Lucid is released).

----------


## mcoleman44

I cant map it to /dev/input/n-trig because I dont have 90-n-trig.rules
Can I map it to an event instead? Thats going to be hard if I do
though. Everytime I reboot I get a different response when using
sudo xxd /dev/input/eventx

----------


## Ayuthia

> I cant map it to /dev/input/n-trig because I dont have 90-n-trig.rules
> Can I map it to an event instead? Thats going to be hard if I do
> though. Everytime I reboot I get a different response when using
> sudo xxd /dev/input/eventx


You can use the event number also.  It might be better for you to look up the /dev/input/by-path name that is linked to that event.  If I recall correctly, that should not change and should always point to the correct event number.  For those who don't know what I am talking about, here is the result of my /dev/input/by-path:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path

total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Apr 23 15:52 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Apr 23 15:52 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse0
```

My stylus is currently assigned to /dev/input/event9.  From above, my path would be /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse.  My xorg.conf entry would look like:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "stylus"
    Driver      "evdev"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse"
    Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 3"
EndSection
```

----------


## rafiyr

> I cant map it to /dev/input/n-trig because I dont have 90-n-trig.rules
> Can I map it to an event instead? Thats going to be hard if I do
> though. Everytime I reboot I get a different response when using
> sudo xxd /dev/input/eventx


Install input-utils and try using lsinput instead of hexdumping the event nodes to find out which are active.

Any particular reason you're not using udev rules?

So the lucid release is in less than a week.  I'd say burn beta2 and try it in live cd mode, but you might as well just wait the week and try the release image.  You should have reasonable ntrig support on first boot (including right clicking with the stylus).

----------


## mcoleman44

Ive been using beta 2 for a while now, and the reason Im not using udev rules is because I keep hoping that an update will eventualy have it working. And theres been about 100 meg's a day worth of updates. You would think one of those would fix it. 
Thanks Ayuthia, dont know why I didnt think of that.

----------


## rafiyr

> Ive been using beta 2 for a while now, and the reason Im not using udev rules is because I keep hoping that an update will eventualy have it working. And theres been about 100 meg's a day worth of updates. You would think one of those would fix it. 
> Thanks Ayuthia, dont know why I didnt think of that.


My bad, b2 is assigning evdev to the Pen.  Though I'm not quite sure which of the auto config files is responsible.


To fix, edit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf and change the N-Trig block


```
# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
        MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
        Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

The MatchProduct line will make it actually match, and just the pen.  The Button line will get you right click instead of middle for the barrel switch.  I would play with the erasers as middle click, but that seems to confuse gimp (I personally use gestures to toggle between drawing and a more mousy mode).


Note: 10-wacom.conf was moved to 20-wacom.conf and then 50-wacom.conf

----------


## Favux

They changed it to 20-wacom.conf to allow more space for distro mods and now they are talking of changing it to 50-wacom.conf.  So right now, with the changes, the file reads:



> +Section "InputClass"
> > +	Identifier "Wacom class"
> > +# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
> > +# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
> > +#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
> > +	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
> > +	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
> > +	Driver "wacom"
> > +EndSection
> ...


From:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

----------


## Ayuthia

> My bad, b2 is assigning evdev to the Pen.  Though I'm not quite sure which of the auto config files is responsible.
> 
> 
> To fix, edit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf and change the N-Trig block
> 
> 
> ```
> # N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
> Section "InputClass"
> ...


I ended up having to use the following:


```
# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig-Pen"
        Driver "wacom"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Option "Type" "stylus"
        Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

For some reason it did not match up on the "N-Trig Pen".

For those who still like the "stylus" and "touch" names, you can still configure them using xorg.conf.

----------


## rafiyr

> I ended up having to use the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> # N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
> Section "InputClass"
>         Identifier "N-Trig-Pen"
>         Driver "wacom"
>         MatchIsTablet "on"
> ...


Does that block actually result in the creation of both stylus and eraser inputs?  Also, please check lsinput to see why the MatchProduct failed (though perhaps I'm missing something).

----------


## Ayuthia

> Does that block actually result in the creation of both stylus and eraser inputs?  Also, please check lsinput to see why the MatchProduct failed (though perhaps I'm missing something).


I must have had N-Trig Pen misspelled in previous tries because it is now working.  As for the creation of eraser input, I am not for sure.  The HP stylus does not come with an eraser.  We are not allowed to make mistakes.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Does that block actually result in the creation of both stylus and eraser inputs?  Also, please check lsinput to see why the MatchProduct failed (though perhaps I'm missing something).


I apparently was not looking closely enough the first time around.  The one that I posted only worked for the stylus.  It did not create the eraser.  I am currently using yours and I can see that there is an eraser entry along with the stylus.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> It looks like the bug has been fixed in openSUSE and Fedora is going to patch theirs.


I was told by people using both distro's that this was patched. Neither worked when I tried them.

I also compiled QT from source on Arch. This still failed, too.




> However, it does look like it is fixed in Qt-4.6.3.  Hopefully that will be released soon.


Indeed. However, the fact that it still didn't work on distro(s) that are already patched has me concerned for if 4.6.3 will actually help.




> I am thinking that the only way that Lucid will get the fix is if someone points them to look at openSUSE or Fedora's patch so that they can incorporate it into 4.6.2


Way ahead of you...  :Smile: 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...dk/+bug/564420




> (I don't think that Ubuntu will bump the Qt version to 4.6.3 once Lucid is released).


I'm hoping you're wrong, although I suspect you're right, especially with Lucid being an LTS.

Anyway, thanks for looking into this Ayuthia. It's appreciated! One day I'll get to try Krita with my tablet... One day!  :Smile:

----------


## rafiyr

I need some bravish testers again.  New code up at:
http://www.ofb.net/~rafi/2010_04_27_hid-ntrig.c

I've added a number of behavioral tweaks aimed at adjusting the responsiveness and sensitivity.  All the new tweaks are available through both sysfs and as module parameters.  I'd really like to know if anyone is seeing ghost events (clicks when you're not touching the screen).  My goal is to find a computationally cheap method to eliminate ghosts and maximize responsiveness and sensitivity.

If you want to test it, I suggest capturing a bit of a sample with your favorite drawing program before and after the update.

Please let me know what you think.

ps. Studio17 owners, this one's for you (ok, everyone using a multitouch firmware should see a large improvement)

pps: Some of the sysfs set functions were all storing to a single setting instead of the ones they should have written too.  I've updated the copy of the driver at that url, if you downloaded before 7:30pm EDT, please grab a fresh copy.  Only impacts live tweaking via sysfs.

----------


## pepar

Hello all,


*!!!!* Reposting in this thread upon request from Favux: My TX2z findings from *How to Rotate the Screen for a TX2000 Tablet PC* thread.  *!!!!*


First of all, thanks to all of you for your efforts & good documentation (although it seems to be getting 'a little' complex).
Special thanks to Favux, rafiyr & Ayuthia.


I have a HP Touchsmart tx2z-1020 w. Vista firmware.

Getting everything:


```
- touch with grab				(need good N-Trig module)
- stylus with right button			(modify '10-wacom.conf' or 'xorg.conf')
- rotation with hinge				(event from 'hp-wmi' module & magic rotation)
- rotation with bezel button			(???, not possible ATM, use script instead)
- good DSDT for ACPI readings			(???, fan,speed,..., for CPU temp: use 'k10temp' module)
- on-screen keyboard				(created onboard applet/launcher on panel)(cellwriter does not have <Alt-Gr>)
- touchscreen multi-touch / gestures		(Work-in-Progress, patched n-trig w. wacom, 'EasyStroke' program)
- multi-finger / gestures on Synaptics touchpad	(Synaptics solution should be coming ~2010-04-20)
- fingerprint reader authentication/PAM/sudo	(use 'fprint' along w. disabling 'gksu' screengrab)
- ability to unlock screensaver w. onboard	(start 'onboard' & use its setup)(or gconf-editor (apps->gnome-screensaver->embedded_keyboard_...))
- an easy way to recalibrate touchscreen	(Work-in-Progress: wacomcpl is not in Lucid (yet?))(evdev vs. wacom?)
....
```

to work (correctly/well) is quite a challenge. Unfortunately, this would be a deal breaker for most any newbie/MS Win convert.


Here are some of my findings, and a little script I use (I have converted a couple of tx2z to linux).

On one, I have *lucid* installed (since alpha1).
- I am using the patched hid_ntrig module (input-wacom module not needed anymore).
- My xorg.conf only contains the 'fglrx' section for the ATI video card.
- I modified '10-wacom.conf' to get the stylus button to work.
- Have not tried to get multitouch to work (would like to, but seems to be in a state of flux at the moment).
- Radeon HD 3200 video card w. rotation support (MUCH lower temperature/fan speed w. ATI proprietary 'fglrx' module)

Currently, the stylus ends up being controlled by wacom & touch by evdev.
Both xinput & xsetwacom list devices twice, I have no idea why.
Even though 'hp-wmi' module is loaded, there are no events being generated (in /sys/devices/...) for hinge rotation (nor for bezel button), so automagic screen rotation does not work for me.


I use the script, attached to an applet added to the panel, for a clockwise (my preference) rotation with each click:


```
/usr/local/bin/rotator.sh  rturn   wacom 6   evdev touch
```

Usage:

```
rotator.sh  [-v]  direction|position    method  device    [...]

where:	-v	turn on Verbose mode
	Direction = (lturn|l)|(rturn|r)|(flip|f)
		Turn 90° to the Left or Right, or Flip 180° (inversion), relative to previous position
	Orientation = (right|3)|(left|1)|(normal|0|(inverted|2)
		Turn the display TO that position
	Method: (wacom|evdev)
	Device: (stylus|eraser|touch|mttouch|dev#)
```

The script allows most combinations of method/device because, as I have found out on another TX2z, until the (multiple/competing) drivers/protocols/methods/... for naming/numbering devices settle and are finalized, we can expect surprises as to 'what ends up where'.
It could be improved, ie. adding support for multi-touch device, more error checking / feedback, ...

Hope it helps someone (getting closer to a better "Out Of the Box" experience, and maybe "Just Works" some day).


PEP




```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Enhanced rotate shell script, based on rafiyr's http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133869&postcount=918
# and others (gathered on forums).
# Added rturn & lturn, to rotate screen left/right a quarter turn at a time (mainly
# because default hp-wmi module was not returning an 'event' for the 'Rotate' button
# on the bezel of my tx2z, nor for hinge rotation).
#
# This script can be used as the command in a 'rotate' applet/launcher button manually added
# to the desktop panel (w. 90° rotation to emulate to bezel button (under Windows), or
# possibly 180° flip, with each click of the applet).
#	with (for example) command: /usr/local/bin/rotator.sh rturn evdev touch wacom 6
#	(assuming you put an executable copy of the script in '/usr/local/bin'
#
# Usage: rotator.sh  [-v]   direction|position    method  device    [...]
#
# where:	-v	turn on Verbose mode
# 		Direction = (lturn|l)|(rturn|r)|(flip|f)
#			Turn 90° to the Left or Right, or Flip 180° (inversion), relative to previous position
#		Orientation = (right|3)|(left|1)|(normal|0|(inverted|2)
#			Turn the display TO that position
#		Method: (wacom|evdev)
#		Device: (stylus|eraser|touch|mttouch|dev#)
#

print_usage()
{
	echo "Usage: `basename $0`  [-v]  Direction|Orientation   Method Device  [...]"
	echo "\t-v\tturn on Verbose mode"
	echo "\tDirection = (lturn|l)|(rturn|r)|(flip|f)"
	echo "\t\tTurn 90° Left or Right, or Flip 180° (inversion), relative to previous position"
	echo "\tOrientation = (right|3)|(left|1)|(normal|0|(inverted|2)"
	echo "\t\tTurn the display TO that position"
	echo "\tMethod: (wacom|evdev)"
	echo "\tDevice: (stylus|eraser|touch|mttouch|dev#)\n"
	exit 1
}

#
# List devices found by both "xinput" (evdev) & "xsetwacom", to 'see'
# who 'gets what', as well as device numbers
#
list_devices()
{
	echo "Devices found with xinput:\n"
	xinput --list
	echo "Devices found with xsetwacom:\n"
	xsetwacom --list
}

#
# Figure out the device Number, depending on Method (different naming scheme)
#	wacom: "stylus", "eraser", "touch", "mttouch"
#	n-trig: "N-Trig Pen", "N-Trig Touchscreen", "N-Trig MultiTouch"
#
get_device_number()
{
	#
	# If invoked with Wacom method, 1st look for Wacom device names (w. lower DeviceID)
	#
	if [ $method = "wacom" ]; then
		devNum=`xinput --list --short "$1" | cut -c 45-46`
		#
		# If an actual Wacom device number was not returned (xinput is not always well-behaved,
		# i.e. return something), use the corresponding evdev device name
		#
		if [ "$devNum" = "" ] || [ `echo $devNum | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
			devNum=`xinput --list --short "$2" | cut -c 45-46`
		fi
	else
		devNum=`xinput --list --short "$2" | cut -c 45-46`
	fi
	return $devNum
}

#
# Parse the orientation parameter & in case of 'rturn', 'lturn' and 'flip', check the
# current orientation and make sure that the next value is within bound.
#
parse_orientation()
{
	case $1 in
		rturn | r)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation-1))
			if [ $orientNum -le "-1" ]; then
				orientNum=3
			fi
		;;
		lturn | l)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation+1))
			if [ $orientNum -ge "4" ]; then
				orientNum=0
			fi
		;;
		flip | f)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation+2))
			if [ $orientNum -eq "4" ]; then
				orientNum=0
			elif [ $orientNum -eq "5" ]; then
				orientNum=1
			fi
		;;
		normal | 0)
			orientNum=0
		;;
		left | 1)
			orientNum=1
		;;
		inverted | 2)
			orientNum=2
		;;
		right | 3)
			orientNum=3
		;;
		* )
			echo "!!!! Invalid orientation specified: "$1" !!!!"
			print_usage
		;;
	esac
	return $orientNum
}

#
# Actually perform input device rotation, according to selected method.
# Arguments: Method, Device, Orientation, Swap Axes, Axis Inversion X, Axis Inversion Y, Topx, BottomX, TopY, BottomY
#
do_rotation()
{
	if [ $1 = "wacom" ]; then
		xsetwacom set $2 rotate $3
#		xsetwacom set $2 TopX $7
#		xsetwacom set $2 BottomX $9
#		xsetwacom set $2 TopY $8
#		xsetwacom set $2 BottomY ${10}
		#
		# It would seem possible to use xinput instead, to setup Wacom device?: http://gist.github.com/331086
		# Must check which "calibration resolution" to use ...
		#xinput set-prop $SCREEN_CODE "Wacom Rotation" 1
		#xinput set-prop $SCREEN_CODE "Wacom Tablet Area" 16320, 0, 0, 26112
	else
		#
		# If using "evdev" method, adjust the device (touch/calibration) accordingly
		#
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axes Swap" $4
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axis Inversion" $5 $6
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axis Calibration" $7 $8 $9 ${10}
	fi
}


#
# ========   Main Program   ========
#
if [ $# -eq 0 ]; then
	print_usage
fi

#
# If "-v" specified alone, list devices found & exit.
# Otherwise, if enough arguments were passed, go on.
#
if [ "$1" = "-v" ]; then
	list_devices
	if [ $# -eq 1 ]; then
		exit
	elif [ $# -lt 4 ]; then
		echo "\n`basename $0`: !!!! Not enough parameters specified !!!!"
		print_usage
	fi
	shift
fi

#
# Parse & get current orientation, and do integer conversion (in order to be
# able to (in/de)crement for each 90° rotation, also needed later for 'easier' comparison)
#
current_orientation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')"
parse_orientation $current_orientation
current_orientation=$?

#
# parse & convert the new position
#
parse_orientation $1
orientation=$?
shift

#
# Check if new orientation is different from current one.
#
if [ $orientation -eq $current_orientation ]; then
	echo "Nothing to do."
	exit
fi

#
# repeat the device rotation/calibration for all devices passed as arguments
#
while [ $# -gt 0 ]
do
	# get and (crudely) parse method for errors
	method=$1; shift
	case $method in
		wacom ) ;;
		evdev ) ;;
		* )
			echo "!!!! Invalid method specified: "$method" !!!!"
			print_usage
			;;
	esac

	#
	# get and (crudely) parse device for errors and convert device name to number
	# (also specifying ntrig/evdev device name) unless an acutal device number was passed.
	#
	device=$1; shift
	case $device in
		stylus | eraser)
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig Pen"
			device=$?
		;;
		touch )
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
			device=$?
		;;
		mttouch )
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig MultiTouch"
			device=$?
		;;
		* )
			if [ `echo $device | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
				echo "!!!! Invalid device specified: "$device" !!!!"
				print_usage
			fi
		;;
	esac

	#
	# Make sure we ended up with a device 'number' (try to catch cases where driver/module
	# is not loaded, which can cause lock-up)
	#
	if [ "$device" = "" ] || [ `echo $device | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
		print_usage
	fi

	#
	# Set rotation plane/geometry parameters, and if using "wacom"
	# method, also perform device/calibration rotation
	#
	real_topX=0
	real_topY=0
	real_bottomX=9600
	real_bottomY=7200

	case $orientation in
		0)
			do_rotation $method $device "NONE" 0 0 0 $real_topX $real_bottomX $real_topY $real_bottomY
		;;
		1)
			do_rotation $method $device "CCW" 1 1 0 $real_topX $real_bottomY $real_topY $real_bottomX
		;;
		2 )
			do_rotation $method $device "HALF" 0 1 1 $real_topX $real_bottomX $real_topY $real_bottomY
		;;
		3 )
			do_rotation $method $device "CW" 1 0 1 $real_topX $real_bottomY $real_topY $real_bottomX
		;;
	esac
done

#
# Perform actual rotation of the X display/screen
#
xrandr -o $orientation
```

----------


## dyslexia

Just a few quick notes:

- Looks like ntrig firmware version 2.59 introduces incompatable changes again; I installed it, but touch seems to be broken now;  on the bright side 2.184 and 2.2?35? work seamlessly.

- and the fact that the pen, not the touch is working is actually a relief, because carrying the device around in a backpack seems to have degraded performace, there is now sometimes a "ghost" event that sends coordinates from the center of the screen,   Windows is also a bit confused.  Has anyone else experienced this?

----------


## mcoleman44

I experienced this but it was when I was using KDE. It never occured in gnome.

----------


## rafiyr

> Just a few quick notes:
> 
> - Looks like ntrig firmware version 2.59 introduces incompatable changes again; I installed it, but touch seems to be broken now;  on the bright side 2.184 and 2.2?35? work seamlessly.
> 
> - and the fact that the pen, not the touch is working is actually a relief, because carrying the device around in a backpack seems to have degraded performace, there is now sometimes a "ghost" event that sends coordinates from the center of the screen,   Windows is also a bit confused.  Has anyone else experienced this?


Ghosting is sort of common.  In my experience it comes and goes as it pleases, even rebooting may make it come or go.  The width>= 250 && height>=190 in the newer versions of the firmwares catches it, but only for multi touch mode.  I saw ghosting very rarely if ever in single touch mode, and it just didn't seem as necessary.

Which kernel driver are you using?  One of the more recent patches is specifically for 2.59+touch+evedev.

I'd also suggest a reboot and running the reset in the ntrig control panel in windows.

----------


## mcoleman44

> One of the more recent patches is specifically for 2.59+touch+evedev.


 The one you posted a few days back?

----------


## rafiyr

> The one you posted a few days back?


Actually the 2010_04_14 version should work just as well for 2.59.  The changes in this week's version should only effect devices that are sending multitouch streams.

----------


## Nimless

Hi!

I've just installed Lucid lynx , everything works out of the box but the touchscreen left click doesn't work, also Pen right click and eraser doesn't work.

What should I do?I'm pretty confused now, should I patch something?Should I use a xorg.conf?an Udev rules?

Thanks!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi!
> 
> I've just installed Lucid lynx , everything works out of the box but the touchscreen left click doesn't work, also Pen right click and eraser doesn't work.
> 
> What should I do?I'm pretty confused now, should I patch something?Should I use a xorg.conf?an Udev rules?
> 
> Thanks!


You might try using the hid-ntrig.c version from post 952 and see if it makes a difference.

rafiyr, do you know which version Lucid is using for the stock kernel?  It is looking like the BTN_TOUCH or BTN_DOUBLETAP is not in the single touch portion for the kernel module.  If I recall correctly, the Vista firmware and possibly the 2.59 firmware is defaulting to the single touch mode.  Those two versions seem to be having a problem with the touch not producing the left click.

----------


## Nimless

When i type this 


```
sudo make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules
```

inside /usr/src/linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid

I get this


```
make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build: Nessun file o directory.  Arresto.
```

It means no file or directory ,stopping btw  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Ayuthia

> When i type this 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules
> ```
> 
> inside /usr/src/linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid
> 
> ...


It sounds like linux-headers is not installed.  Have you already installed build-essential and done:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image
```

I think that should grab everything that is necessary to compile the source.

----------


## Nimless

It was an header problem, you were right.

Touch left click works now, stylus right click doesn't.

Should I configure it in xorg?

Also how can i turn off touch with evdev?

Thanks  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Ayuthia

> It was an header problem, you were right.
> 
> Touch left click works now, stylus right click doesn't.
> 
> Should I configure it in xorg?
> 
> Also how can i turn off touch with evdev?
> 
> Thanks


I am currently in Windows because I am at a hotel and for some reason my connection in Linux is slower (and I am too lazy to troubleshoot it).  I think that you can turn off touch by floating the device:


```
xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
```

Or you can use the id number from xinput --list.

As for the stylus, you might want to set that up through xorg so that you can use the stylus.  You can use evdev by setting it up like in post 942 using xorg.conf.d.

----------


## Franc Kaos

Hi, just upgraded to Lucid Lynx, thinking the touch support (TX2 1160eu) would be working, checked out the first page of this thread and ran the 'script'? in post 2 (takes you to post #891). When I rebooted finger and pen touch on the screen worked as a left click only, so no scrolling, no right click. I read through the last 30 or so pages and the first couple, but now am more confused than ever as to how to get touch working. Some info, not sure how useful it is...

Output of ls -l /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-05-02 10:10 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse4

The Win7 firmware I'm using is 2.184 as the newest version 2.239 still isn't out for 32 bit and I installed 32 bit Lucid Lynx (did a clean install rather than upgrade from Koala). Running 2.6.32-21-generic kernel, Gnome 2.30.0.

Any help gratefully recieved. Cheers.

Franc Kaos.

----------


## Nimless

> I am currently in Windows because I am at a hotel and for some reason my connection in Linux is slower (and I am too lazy to troubleshoot it).  I think that you can turn off touch by floating the device:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
> ```
> 
> Or you can use the id number from xinput --list.
> 
> As for the stylus, you might want to set that up through xorg so that you can use the stylus.  You can use evdev by setting it up like in post 942 using xorg.conf.d.


Float works but how can I put it back then?

Btw the stylus works after configuring it in Xorg  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Float works but how can I put it back then?
> 
> Btw the stylus works after configuring it in Xorg


I guess giving you that information earlier would have helped.   :Smile: 

To reattach it back:


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
```

That should do it.  I have been using the id numbers from xinput --list but using their names should work fine.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi, just upgraded to Lucid Lynx, thinking the touch support (TX2 1160eu) would be working, checked out the first page of this thread and ran the 'script'? in post 2 (takes you to post #891). When I rebooted finger and pen touch on the screen worked as a left click only, so no scrolling, no right click. I read through the last 30 or so pages and the first couple, but now am more confused than ever as to how to get touch working. Some info, not sure how useful it is...
> 
> Output of ls -l /dev/input/by-path
> total 0
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event10
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event -> ../event8
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
> ...


Sorry for all the confusion.  There were a lot of changes done for our touchscreens before the final release.  

Acutally, the touchscreen should now work right out of the box (At least for Windows 7 users excluding the 2.59 version).  The stylus does not work the way we want it quite yet.  The easiest way is to configure the stylus in xorg.conf and set the stylus to use the wacom driver.  If you are not familiar with that, please supply your xorg.conf file and we can help get it configured for you.  The other request is to install lsinput:


```
sudo apt-get install input-utils
sudo lsinput
```

and supply the results from lsinput.  It will help us find the event numbers more quickly.

I am only requesting the xorg.conf file for now until I can confirm that xorg.conf.d does not make evdev stop working when it is not configured through xorg.conf.d.

----------


## viiiv

Hello, I have the same computer (dell 1747 multitouch screen). I ran the same commands but they do not seem to be working  for me,  when I reboot I receive a ntrig error.  Should I do something before? THANKS!

----------


## dyslexia

For people having difficulty installing the broadcom driver, use this thread

----------


## rafiyr

> Hello, I have the same computer (dell 1747 multitouch screen). I ran the same commands but they do not seem to be working  for me,  when I reboot I receive a ntrig error.  Should I do something before? THANKS!


I have seen that error once or twice (on a studio 17), but haven't been able to make it occur reliably enough to have a chance to debug.

On my xt, when the screen fails to send events, I've found that windows doesn't recover it either, and that I've needed to reboot or power cycle, as suggested by ntrig on their website.

Its pretty hard to write a fix for these problems when I can't see a stream that fixes them.  I wonder if the usb control supports power cycling that one device.  Seems like an extreme solution but it would beat power cycling the laptop.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi, just upgraded to Lucid Lynx, thinking the touch support (TX2 1160eu) would be working, checked out the first page of this thread and ran the 'script'? in post 2 (takes you to post #891). When I rebooted finger and pen touch on the screen worked as a left click only, so no scrolling, no right click. I read through the last 30 or so pages and the first couple, but now am more confused than ever as to how to get touch working. Some info, not sure how useful it is...
> 
> Output of ls -l /dev/input/by-path
> total 0
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event10
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event -> ../event8
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse1
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-05-02 10:10 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
> ...


Configuration wise, with lucid release you should only need to adjust auto configuration file for the wacom as described in http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpo...&postcount=945
(that change has been sent in to the wacom mailing list and hopefully should be integrated in the near future).

----------


## rafiyr

> I guess giving you that information earlier would have helped.  
> 
> To reattach it back:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
> ```
> 
> That should do it.  I have been using the id numbers from xinput --list but using their names should work fine.


Gimp (and possibly others) doesn't care if an input is floating, it will still draw.  There are plenty of easy work arounds, but if its actually a problem we should work out a clean solution.

Also keep in mind that there are only a few ntrig firmwares that actually send touch events while the pen is in range.  If you update to the multitouch firmwares, they don't.

----------


## rafiyr

> You might try using the hid-ntrig.c version from post 952 and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> rafiyr, do you know which version Lucid is using for the stock kernel?  It is looking like the BTN_TOUCH or BTN_DOUBLETAP is not in the single touch portion for the kernel module.  If I recall correctly, the Vista firmware and possibly the 2.59 firmware is defaulting to the single touch mode.  Those two versions seem to be having a problem with the touch not producing the left click.


Sorry, I'm not sure which version made it to the lucid release.  I will check on that.

Btw, I did find some flaws in my design of the post 952 hid-ntrig.c, nothing terrible but it does mean the rejection model isn't really all that different than the earlier versions.  If you are using that, activation_(width,height) basically become an accept/reject threshold.  But since I set the defaults considerably smaller (and scaled to the physical resolution), you should see improved responsiveness.

I do have a solution, but am still working out a more complete analysis and testing, should be posted by mid week.

----------


## Franc Kaos

> Sorry for all the confusion.  There were a lot of changes done for our touchscreens before the final release.  
> 
> Acutally, the touchscreen should now work right out of the box (At least for Windows 7 users excluding the 2.59 version).  The stylus does not work the way we want it quite yet.  
> ...
> I am only requesting the xorg.conf file for now until I can confirm that xorg.conf.d does not make evdev stop working when it is not configured through xorg.conf.d.


Thanks Ayuthia for the fast response. My xorg.conf file is:




> Section "Screen"
>     Identifier    "Default Screen"
>     DefaultDepth    24
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Module"
>     Load    "glx"
> EndSection
> 
> ...





> Configuration wise, with lucid release you should only need to adjust  auto configuration file for the wacom as described in http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpo...&postcount=945


I followed that post, rebooted, but no discernible difference, but cheers for the help.

----------


## rafiyr

> I followed that post, rebooted, but no discernible difference, but cheers for the help.


Would you please install input-utils and send the output of lsinput and lsusb.

----------


## rafiyr

A cleaned up replacement for the previous (2010_04_27) version:

http://ofb.net/~rafi/2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c

Again I would like some feedback.  I'm pretty confident in this version, though I would still consider the filtering parameters experimental.  If you try it and get some ghost contacts, please let me know.

You can adjust the parameters in /sys/bus/hid/*1B96*/  or when you load the module.
For example to restore mimic the old filter behavior with:


```
modprobe hid_ntrig min_width=68 min_height=43
```

----------


## Franc Kaos

> Would you please install input-utils and send the output of lsinput and lsusb.


Sorry about the delay, work stuff, here is the result of lsinput:


```
/dev/input/event0
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0C/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event1
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x3
   version : 0
   name    : "Sleep Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0E/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event2
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x5
   version : 0
   name    : "Lid Switch"
   phys    : "PNP0C0D/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event3
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "LNXPWRBN/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event4
   bustype : BUS_ADB
   vendor  : 0x1
   product : 0x1
   version : 256
   name    : "Macintosh mouse button emulation"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL

/dev/input/event5
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x1
   product : 0x1
   version : 43841
   name    : "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio0/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_LED EV_REP

/dev/input/event6
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x6
   version : 0
   name    : "Video Bus"
   phys    : "LNXVIDEO/video/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event7
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig MultiTouch"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x64e
   product : 0xa104
   version : 800
   name    : "HP Webcam"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.2-2/button"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_PCI
   vendor  : 0x10ec
   product : 0x268
   version : 1
   name    : "HDA Digital PCBeep"
   phys    : "card0/codec#0/beep0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SND

/dev/input/event12
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x2
   product : 0x7
   version : 433
   name    : "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio1/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS
```

and here is lsusb:


```
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1b96:0001 N-Trig Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a104 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

A problem I might be having is that the ntrig firmware I began with was 2.59, but I then upgraded to 2.184 (ie I uninstalled 2.59, then installed the later one). I emailed HP tech support as to release dates of the latest 32 bit firmware, but received no answer as of yet. It's frustrating, so close (the screen responds to touch - as in left click, and in the right place), just no scroll, zoom or right click. Anyway, much thanks for the help.

----------


## championswimmer

*Installing UBUNTU 9.04 on HP TX1000 laptop (touchscreen+fingerprint)*
1.       Install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty
2.       Connect to Internet and open SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>HARDWARE DRIVERS 
3.       Install NVIDIA current version
4.       Install Broadcomm B43 driver
5.       Install software modem driver
6.       Download eGalaxDriver from website http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm
(download for kernel 2.6.xx)
7.       Extract tarball and run setup.sh from terminal with sudo
8.       Restart Computer and run (with Alt+F2) eGalaxTouch (without quotes and linux is case sensitive)
9.       Configure your touchscreen
10.   Open xorg.conf with following command
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
11.   Under Section Device add the following line
Option  RandRRotation        True

12.   Create two launchers on your gnome panel with following commands:-

xrandr o 1                (for tablet mode) P.S. u can set it 3 as well if u want opposite rotation)
xrandr o 0                        (for Laptop mode)

13.   Install Cellwriter from synaptic
14.   Install xournal from synaptic
15.   Install the following for finger print recognition
lib-fprint
libpam-fprint
fprint-demo
16.   Open file common-auth
sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth
(delete all lines in the file and paste these lines)

Auth    sufficient          pam_fprint.so
Auth    sufficient          pam_fprint.so
Auth    required           pam_unix.so   nullok_secure

(the first line can be copied 3-4 times if u want to allow more than 1 chance to register fingerprint)
17.   Create keyboard shortcuts for screen rotation (here is an example)
Key                                                                                        Command
Ctrl+Alt+UP                                                                       xrandr o 0
Ctrl+Alt+LEFT                                                                    xrandr o 1
Etc
Etc
(Notes: This Guide will work for any UBUNTU installation upto Karmic (9.10). Unfortunately in Lucid, the developers have tried to provide native support for Touchsdcreen and Nvidia but it has turned out to be sloppy. And there is no xorg file as well. So viable options are to uninstall nv and nouveau drivers and install Nvidia and the run sudo nvidia-xconfig from command line. After that follow steps 4 to 17)

----------


## sacredpotato

Ok I did a fresh install of 10.04 yesterday an it is the same story. I have the latest firmware installled from win7 64 bit, and I have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit installed. I have now read this post 3 times over and this still seems to be a bit too complicated for me and I was wondeing if there was a kind soul that could meet me in the #ubuntu channel and guide me through this maze so I can get the touch and multiple touch working. Thank you in advance to any and all willing to help me undertake this adventure. I'm also thnking shout makin a video documentary of my centre into Linux full time on my laptop and the comunities help. Might end up postig it to YouTube I the hopes of bringing more people on the border into the fold. Anywho my name on irc is tophu you can hit me up if you see me I there or send me a message on the forums with a date and time and I will hop on. ^_^ again thank you all for your hard work on getting this workig it has been awesome watching this come together over the past year or so.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I was told by people using both distro's that this was patched. Neither worked when I tried them.
> 
> I also compiled QT from source on Arch. This still failed, too.
> 
> 
> Indeed. However, the fact that it still didn't work on distro(s) that are already patched has me concerned for if 4.6.3 will actually help.
> 
> 
> Way ahead of you... 
> ...


I am trying out Qt 4.7 in Gentoo and it is providing pressure with the pen using the Wacom driver!  I have not tried out the other features in Qt yet though.

----------


## Ayuthia

> A problem I might be having is that the ntrig firmware I began with was 2.59, but I then upgraded to 2.184 (ie I uninstalled 2.59, then installed the later one). I emailed HP tech support as to release dates of the latest 32 bit firmware, but received no answer as of yet. It's frustrating, so close (the screen responds to touch - as in left click, and in the right place), just no scroll, zoom or right click. Anyway, much thanks for the help.


My turn to apologize for the delay.  From the information that you provided here, it looks like it is working like it should for now.  The gestures (scroll, zoom, and right click) are not available yet.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok I did a fresh install of 10.04 yesterday an it is the same story. I have the latest firmware installled from win7 64 bit, and I have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit installed. I have now read this post 3 times over and this still seems to be a bit too complicated for me and I was wondeing if there was a kind soul that could meet me in the #ubuntu channel and guide me through this maze so I can get the touch and multiple touch working. Thank you in advance to any and all willing to help me undertake this adventure. I'm also thnking shout makin a video documentary of my centre into Linux full time on my laptop and the comunities help. Might end up postig it to YouTube I the hopes of bringing more people on the border into the fold. Anywho my name on irc is tophu you can hit me up if you see me I there or send me a message on the forums with a date and time and I will hop on. ^_^ again thank you all for your hard work on getting this workig it has been awesome watching this come together over the past year or so.


These two posts should allow you to try out multitouch in Lucid:
Use this to install

And this to use multitouch with the updated code.

I have not had a chance to use this in a couple of months, so I am not for sure about what changes have been made to this set of the evdev source.

----------


## championswimmer

doesn't work on 10.04

----------


## Ayuthia

> doesn't work on 10.04


I just tested it out and it seems to be working like it should.  I did notice that my second link was incorrect so the instructions on how to create the pointers was not there so I have updated it.  For your convenience, this is the link.

If it still does not work, please let us know how it was not working for you.

By the way, the pointers will be created with this, but the left click functionality is not there yet, but you are able to get multiple pointers on the screen.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> I am trying out Qt 4.7 in Gentoo and it is providing pressure with the pen using the Wacom driver!  I have not tried out the other features in Qt yet though.


/me gets down on knees and prays to whatever diety/dieties may be out there.

Could 4 long years of trying to get any tablet working with KDE apps be at an end? Time to compile and see. Should I need to do anything to configure this other than installing QT 4.7?

----------


## Ayuthia

> /me gets down on knees and prays to whatever diety/dieties may be out there.
> 
> Could 4 long years of trying to get any tablet working with KDE apps be at an end? Time to compile and see. Should I need to do anything to configure this other than installing QT 4.7?


As far as I know, Qt recognizes the Wacom driver so as long as you are using that driver, it should work.  I did not do anything but compile the source (no patching either).  As usual, you will need to make sure that you have all the dependencies to build the source.  I have not tried it in Ubuntu yet so I am not for sure what you will need.

----------


## sacredpotato

ok so I ran the script in post 2 and that got touch working .. I've tried the xorg.con and the 10-wacom.conf at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and neither work


doing the 10-wacom.conf thing stopped touch from working so I had to undo that cpoy pasting the multitouch xorg.conf didn't seem to do anything


I don't know enough about the syntax of xorg.conf to set it up I think but the applet for rotation still rotates 180 but doesn't rotate the mouse input  :Sad:  even when I set it to N-trig Touch

----------


## rafiyr

> ok so I ran the script in post 2 and that got touch working .. I've tried the xorg.con and the 10-wacom.conf at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and neither work
> 
> 
> doing the 10-wacom.conf thing stopped touch from working so I had to undo that cpoy pasting the multitouch xorg.conf didn't seem to do anything
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about the syntax of xorg.conf to set it up I think but the applet for rotation still rotates 180 but doesn't rotate the mouse input  even when I set it to N-trig Touch


Please clarify a few points.

1.  you're using lucid, right?
2.  you have edited 10-wacom.conf
3.  have you created /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or does it exist anyway).
4.  Which features are you trying to get working, multitouch or basic pen, touch and rotation?


Anyway, please run


```
xinput list
xsetwacom list
```

And for any n-trig devices in the xinput list that are not in the wacom list, please check them individually with
[code]
xinput list-props <device id>
[code]

It would be best to start off with pen/eraser on wacom, and touch/multitouch on evdev.

At the moment, I'd say the general X mt support is not really ready for general use.  We don't actually have a working implementation of the intended mt interface.  So unless you really really are itching to play with that stuff, I'd recommend a bit of patients.

----------


## synace

awesome script. i was just writing this by hand and you've saved me a lot of debugging of the cursor calibration! thank you!!

tx2 on lucid with original vista firmware (evdev & xinput control method)

i'm going to adapt this to also use it to 'toggle touch' input (to disable touch via the check-mark key on the panel, for when i want to use the pen in Xournal and similar apps). i have a PHP based one now that handled the changing inpu id & props numbers.




> Hello all,
> 
> PEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...

----------


## synace

my scripts for lucid & n-trig & tx2

1. make sure you have hp-wmi kernel module installed this gives you auto-rotate and bezel support.

2. install zenity "sudo apt-get install zenity"

3. add the scripts below

4. configure your keyboard shortcuts
gnome > system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts

click add, type 'tx2choose' in both boxes, the click ok. click the 'shortcut' column where it says 'disabled'. then, hit the checkmark (middle button) on the tablet bezel. The shortcut should now read 'XF86AudioMedia'.

note, if touch is off when rotating, it will not be calibrated properly. you can either: turn touch on before rotating, patch the script to turn touch on before rotating, or, patch the script to get the touch state, turn it on, rotate and then restore the touch state.

SCRIPTS:

/usr/local/bin/tx2choose
PHP script, can be converted to SH if you'd like


```
#!/usr/bin/php
<?php

$options = array(
  'Toggle Touch' => 'tx2touch',
  'Enable Touch' => 'tx2touch 1',
  'Disable Touch' => 'tx2touch 0',
  'Normal Mode' => 'tx2rotate normal evdev touch evdev stylus',
  'Tablet Mode' => 'tx2rotate right evdev touch evdev stylus',
  'Inverted Mode' => 'tx2rotate inverted evdev touch evdev stylus',
  'Inverted Tablet Mode' => 'tx2rotate left evdev touch evdev stylus',
);

$height = 135 + count($options) * 20;
$command = 'zenity --height=' . $height . ' --title "What do you want?" --text "Select one of the options below:" --list --column "$
foreach($options as $option => $execute) {
  $command .= ' "' . $option . '"';
}
$result = shell_exec($command);
$result = trim($result);
if ($result && isset($options[$result])) {
  $execute = $options[$result];
  $result = @shell_exec($execute);
  $result = trim($result);
  if (strlen($result)) {
    passthru('zenity --info --text="' . str_replace('"', '\"', $result) . '"');
  }
}
```

/usr/local/bin/tx2touch
PHP script, evdev ONLY, can be converted to SH and wacom/evdev using tx2rotate as a guide


```
#!/usr/bin/php
<?php

$inputs = shell_exec('xinput --list');
$pen = 0;
$pen_enable = 0;
$pen_invert = 0;
$pen_swap = 0;
$touch = 0;
$touch_enable = 0;
$touch_invert = 0;
$touch_swap = 0;
# only the lowest ID works
if (preg_match_all('#N-Trig Pen\s+id=(\d+)#', $inputs, $matches)) {
  sort($matches[1]);
  $pen = $matches[1][0];
  $props = shell_exec('xinput --list-props ' . $pen);
  if (preg_match('#Device Enabled \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $pen_enable = $matches[1];
  }
  if (preg_match('#Evdev Axis Inversion \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $pen_invert = $matches[1];
  }
  if (preg_match('#Evdev Axes Swap \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $pen_swap = $matches[1];
  }
}
if (preg_match_all('#N-Trig Touchscreen\s+id=(\d+)#', $inputs, $matches)) {
  sort($matches[1]);
  $touch = $matches[1][0];
  $props = shell_exec('xinput --list-props ' . $touch);
  if (preg_match('#Device Enabled \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $touch_enable = $matches[1];
  }
  if (preg_match('#Evdev Axis Inversion \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $touch_invert = $matches[1];
  }
  if (preg_match('#Evdev Axes Swap \((\d+)#', $props, $matches)) {
    $touch_swap = $matches[1];
  }
}
if (!$pen || !$pen_enable || !$pen_swap || !$pen_invert || !$touch || !$touch_enable || !$touch_swap || !$touch_invert) {
  die('Invalid results from xinput. Unable to execute');
}

$desired_result = isset($argv[1]) ? ( $argv[1] ? 1 : 0 ) : -1;

if ($desired_result == 1) {
  passthru('xinput --set-prop ' . $touch . ' ' . $touch_enable . ' 1');
} elseif ($desired_result == 0) {
  passthru('xinput --set-prop ' . $touch . ' ' . $touch_enable . ' 0');
} else {
  $status = shell_exec('xinput --list-props ' . $touch);
  if (preg_match('#Device Enabled \(' . $touch_enable . '\):\s+1#', $status)) {
    echo "Disabled Touch.\n";
    # disable touch
    passthru('xinput --set-prop ' . $touch . ' ' . $touch_enable . ' 0');
  } else {
    echo "Enabled Touch.\n";
    # enable touch
    passthru('xinput --set-prop ' . $touch . ' ' . $touch_enable . ' 1');
  }
}
```

/usr/local/bin/tx2autorotate


```
#!/bin/sh
OLDMODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
while true; do
    MODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
    if [ "$MODE" != "$OLDMODE" ]
    then
        #echo "$MODE - $OLDMODE"
        case "$MODE" in
            "0")
                echo "Normal mode"
                tx2rotate normal evdev touch evdev stylus
                cellwriter --hide-window
                ;;
            "1")
                echo "Tablet mode"
                tx2rotate right evdev touch evdev stylus
                cellwriter --show-window
                ;;
        esac
        OLDMODE=$MODE
    fi
    sleep 2s
done
```

/usr/local/bin/tx2rotate
awesome script provided by pepar at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...20#post9180420 thanks PEP!


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Enhanced rotate shell script, based on rafiyr's http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133869&postcount=918
# and others (gathered on forums).
# Added rturn & lturn, to rotate screen left/right a quarter turn at a time (mainly
# because default hp-wmi module was not returning an 'event' for the 'Rotate' button
# on the bezel of my tx2z, nor for hinge rotation).
#
# This script can be used as the command in a 'rotate' applet/launcher button manually added
# to the desktop panel (w. 90° rotation to emulate to bezel button (under Windows), or
# possibly 180° flip, with each click of the applet).
#	with (for example) command: /usr/local/bin/rotator.sh rturn evdev touch wacom 6
#	(assuming you put an executable copy of the script in '/usr/local/bin'
#
# Usage: rotator.sh  [-v]   direction|position    method  device    [...]
#
# where:	-v	turn on Verbose mode
# 		Direction = (lturn|l)|(rturn|r)|(flip|f)
#			Turn 90° to the Left or Right, or Flip 180° (inversion), relative to previous position
#		Orientation = (right|3)|(left|1)|(normal|0|(inverted|2)
#			Turn the display TO that position
#		Method: (wacom|evdev)
#		Device: (stylus|eraser|touch|mttouch|dev#)
#

print_usage()
{
	echo "Usage: `basename $0`  [-v]  Direction|Orientation   Method Device  [...]"
	echo "\t-v\tturn on Verbose mode"
	echo "\tDirection = (lturn|l)|(rturn|r)|(flip|f)"
	echo "\t\tTurn 90° Left or Right, or Flip 180° (inversion), relative to previous position"
	echo "\tOrientation = (right|3)|(left|1)|(normal|0|(inverted|2)"
	echo "\t\tTurn the display TO that position"
	echo "\tMethod: (wacom|evdev)"
	echo "\tDevice: (stylus|eraser|touch|mttouch|dev#)\n"
	exit 1
}

#
# List devices found by both "xinput" (evdev) & "xsetwacom", to 'see'
# who 'gets what', as well as device numbers
#
list_devices()
{
	echo "Devices found with xinput:\n"
	xinput --list
	echo "Devices found with xsetwacom:\n"
	xsetwacom --list
}

#
# Figure out the device Number, depending on Method (different naming scheme)
#	wacom: "stylus", "eraser", "touch", "mttouch"
#	n-trig: "N-Trig Pen", "N-Trig Touchscreen", "N-Trig MultiTouch"
#
get_device_number()
{
	#
	# If invoked with Wacom method, 1st look for Wacom device names (w. lower DeviceID)
	#
	if [ $method = "wacom" ]; then
		devNum=`xinput --list --short "$1" | cut -c 45-46`
		#
		# If an actual Wacom device number was not returned (xinput is not always well-behaved,
		# i.e. return something), use the corresponding evdev device name
		#
		if [ "$devNum" = "" ] || [ `echo $devNum | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
			devNum=`xinput --list --short "$2" | cut -c 45-46`
		fi
	else
		devNum=`xinput --list --short "$2" | cut -c 45-46`
	fi
	return $devNum
}

#
# Parse the orientation parameter & in case of 'rturn', 'lturn' and 'flip', check the
# current orientation and make sure that the next value is within bound.
#
parse_orientation()
{
	case $1 in
		rturn | r)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation-1))
			if [ $orientNum -le "-1" ]; then
				orientNum=3
			fi
		;;
		lturn | l)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation+1))
			if [ $orientNum -ge "4" ]; then
				orientNum=0
			fi
		;;
		flip | f)
			orientNum=$((current_orientation+2))
			if [ $orientNum -eq "4" ]; then
				orientNum=0
			elif [ $orientNum -eq "5" ]; then
				orientNum=1
			fi
		;;
		normal | 0)
			orientNum=0
		;;
		left | 1)
			orientNum=1
		;;
		inverted | 2)
			orientNum=2
		;;
		right | 3)
			orientNum=3
		;;
		* )
			echo "!!!! Invalid orientation specified: "$1" !!!!"
			print_usage
		;;
	esac
	return $orientNum
}

#
# Actually perform input device rotation, according to selected method.
# Arguments: Method, Device, Orientation, Swap Axes, Axis Inversion X, Axis Inversion Y, Topx, BottomX, TopY, BottomY
#
do_rotation()
{
	if [ $1 = "wacom" ]; then
		xsetwacom set $2 rotate $3
#		xsetwacom set $2 TopX $7
#		xsetwacom set $2 BottomX $9
#		xsetwacom set $2 TopY $8
#		xsetwacom set $2 BottomY ${10}
		#
		# It would seem possible to use xinput instead, to setup Wacom device?: http://gist.github.com/331086
		# Must check which "calibration resolution" to use ...
		#xinput set-prop $SCREEN_CODE "Wacom Rotation" 1
		#xinput set-prop $SCREEN_CODE "Wacom Tablet Area" 16320, 0, 0, 26112
	else
		#
		# If using "evdev" method, adjust the device (touch/calibration) accordingly
		#
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axes Swap" $4
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axis Inversion" $5 $6
		xinput set-prop $2 "Evdev Axis Calibration" $7 $8 $9 ${10}
	fi
}


#
# ========   Main Program   ========
#
if [ $# -eq 0 ]; then
	print_usage
fi

#
# If "-v" specified alone, list devices found & exit.
# Otherwise, if enough arguments were passed, go on.
#
if [ "$1" = "-v" ]; then
	list_devices
	if [ $# -eq 1 ]; then
		exit
	elif [ $# -lt 4 ]; then
		echo "\n`basename $0`: !!!! Not enough parameters specified !!!!"
		print_usage
	fi
	shift
fi

#
# Parse & get current orientation, and do integer conversion (in order to be
# able to (in/de)crement for each 90° rotation, also needed later for 'easier' comparison)
#
current_orientation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')"
parse_orientation $current_orientation
current_orientation=$?

#
# parse & convert the new position
#
parse_orientation $1
orientation=$?
shift

#
# Check if new orientation is different from current one.
#
if [ $orientation -eq $current_orientation ]; then
	echo "Nothing to do."
	exit
fi

#
# repeat the device rotation/calibration for all devices passed as arguments
#
while [ $# -gt 0 ]
do
	# get and (crudely) parse method for errors
	method=$1; shift
	case $method in
		wacom ) ;;
		evdev ) ;;
		* )
			echo "!!!! Invalid method specified: "$method" !!!!"
			print_usage
			;;
	esac

	#
	# get and (crudely) parse device for errors and convert device name to number
	# (also specifying ntrig/evdev device name) unless an acutal device number was passed.
	#
	device=$1; shift
	case $device in
		stylus | eraser)
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig Pen"
			device=$?
		;;
		touch )
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
			device=$?
		;;
		mttouch )
			get_device_number $device "N-Trig MultiTouch"
			device=$?
		;;
		* )
			if [ `echo $device | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
				echo "!!!! Invalid device specified: "$device" !!!!"
				print_usage
			fi
		;;
	esac

	#
	# Make sure we ended up with a device 'number' (try to catch cases where driver/module
	# is not loaded, which can cause lock-up)
	#
	if [ "$device" = "" ] || [ `echo $device | sed 's/^[0-9]*//' | wc -c` -ne 1 ]; then
		print_usage
	fi

	#
	# Set rotation plane/geometry parameters, and if using "wacom"
	# method, also perform device/calibration rotation
	#
	real_topX=0
	real_topY=0
	real_bottomX=9600
	real_bottomY=7200

	case $orientation in
		0)
			do_rotation $method $device "NONE" 0 0 0 $real_topX $real_bottomX $real_topY $real_bottomY
		;;
		1)
			do_rotation $method $device "CCW" 1 1 0 $real_topX $real_bottomY $real_topY $real_bottomX
		;;
		2 )
			do_rotation $method $device "HALF" 0 1 1 $real_topX $real_bottomX $real_topY $real_bottomY
		;;
		3 )
			do_rotation $method $device "CW" 1 0 1 $real_topX $real_bottomY $real_topY $real_bottomX
		;;
	esac
done

#
# Perform actual rotation of the X display/screen
#
xrandr -o $orientation
```

----------


## synace

can you set the right-click mode via evdev/xinput?

no effect:


```
:~$ xinput --list-props 12
Device 'N-Trig Pen':
	Device Enabled (147):	1
	Device Accel Profile (265):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (266):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (268):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (269):	10.000000
	Evdev Reopen Attempts (261):	10
	Evdev Axis Inversion (270):	0, 0
	Evdev Axis Calibration (271):	<no items>
	Evdev Axes Swap (272):	0
	Axis Labels (273):	"Abs X" (263), "Abs Y" (264), "Abs Pressure" (284)
	Button Labels (274):	"Button 0" (283), "Button Unknown" (262), "Button Unknown" (262), "Button Wheel Up" (151), "Button Wheel Down" (152)
	Evdev Middle Button Emulation (275):	2
	Evdev Middle Button Timeout (276):	50
	Evdev Wheel Emulation (277):	0
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (278):	0, 0, 4, 5
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (279):	10
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (280):	200
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (281):	4
	Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (282):	0
:~$ xinput --set-prop 12 275 1
:~$ xinput --set-prop 12 275 0
:~$ xinput --set-prop 12 275 1
:~$ xinput --list-props 12
Device 'N-Trig Pen':
	Device Enabled (147):	1
	Device Accel Profile (265):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (266):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (268):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (269):	10.000000
	Evdev Reopen Attempts (261):	10
	Evdev Axis Inversion (270):	0, 0
	Evdev Axis Calibration (271):	<no items>
	Evdev Axes Swap (272):	0
	Axis Labels (273):	"Abs X" (263), "Abs Y" (264), "Abs Pressure" (284)
	Button Labels (274):	"Button 0" (283), "Button Unknown" (262), "Button Unknown" (262), "Button Wheel Up" (151), "Button Wheel Down" (152)
	Evdev Middle Button Emulation (275):	1
	Evdev Middle Button Timeout (276):	50
	Evdev Wheel Emulation (277):	0
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (278):	0, 0, 4, 5
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (279):	10
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (280):	200
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (281):	4
	Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (282):	0
```

I assume 'Button Unknown' is actually the pen button "Button 2" in the wacom driver. How do we configure for evdev?

Thanks!!

----------


## rafiyr

> can you set the right-click mode via evdev/xinput?
> 
> I assume 'Button Unknown' is actually the pen button "Button 2" in the wacom driver. How do we configure for evdev?
> 
> Thanks!!


The pen sends "stylus" instead of "button 2", which is the preferred behavior for pens/digitizers.  Evdev just isn't dealing with the events properly.  It also doesn't create a separate eraser input like wacom does.

Anyway, evdev just isn't really ready to replace wacom for digitizers.  I'm sure there will come a time when its worth migrating a lot of the more interesting functionality from wacom to evdev, but for now, wacom really does work great, and there's more of a drive to work on multitouch.

----------


## Ayuthia

If I recall correctly, you can set the button:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.ButtonMapping" type="string">1 3</merge>
```

Of course, this is the option written for hal in the .fdi file so you will need to convert it over to the xorg.conf format.

However, rafiyr is correct that you will most likely be happier if you configure your pen with the Wacom driver.

----------


## synace

> The pen sends "stylus" instead of "button 2", which is the preferred behavior for pens/digitizers.  Evdev just isn't dealing with the events properly.  It also doesn't create a separate eraser input like wacom does.
> 
> Anyway, evdev just isn't really ready to replace wacom for digitizers.  I'm sure there will come a time when its worth migrating a lot of the more interesting functionality from wacom to evdev, but for now, wacom really does work great, and there's more of a drive to work on multitouch.


i've got:
 - hp touchsmart tx2 w/ duosense (pen w/ a button, no eraser)
 - the stock lucid kernel, no patches
 - the hp-wmi kernel module
 - the first revision of vista firmware/driver that it was shipped w/ way back when

i'm just shooting for single touch & pen w/ a manual control to disable touch.

i figure i'll try for multitouch on the next upgrade. there's a lot of stuff upstream that needs to be worked out & i'm happy w/ single touch and pen for now.

evdev seems to take care of that for me very well, except the right-click on the pen. i'll see if i can switch that to wacom.

as a side note though, does chasedouglas have your latest ntrig code in his PPA? where can we expect to follow the latest builds of this (there's so much that's been done and so many variations!, but i didn't notice any version numbers associated with the code changes) 
https://launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/+archive/multitouch

thanks again for your awesome work on this!

----------


## rafiyr

> i've got:
>  - hp touchsmart tx2 w/ duosense (pen w/ a button, no eraser)
>  - the stock lucid kernel, no patches
>  - the hp-wmi kernel module
>  - the first revision of vista firmware/driver that it was shipped w/ way back when
> 
> i'm just shooting for single touch & pen w/ a manual control to disable touch.
> 
> i figure i'll try for multitouch on the next upgrade. there's a lot of stuff upstream that needs to be worked out & i'm happy w/ single touch and pen for now.
> ...


Yup, Chase's PPA is fully up to date on the ntrig kernel module.

As for wacom for the pen, the fix is somewhere in an earlier post.

----------


## sacredpotato

This is a copy from my post in the how to rotate thread but since that thread hasn't had any action in over 48 hours and the current topic in this thread is about rotation I Feel it's ok to report this. Please if you can help me at all understand I am still fairly new to Linux. 


toph@toph-laptop:~$ xsetwacom get 13 rotate
Property for 'Rotate' not available.
toph@toph-laptop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer id=2	[master pointer (3)]
⎜ ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer id=4	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Pen id=11	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen id=12	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen id=13	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Pen id=14	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad id=16	[slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation id=18	[slave pointer (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard id=5	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=6	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Video Bus id=7	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=8	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Sleep Button id=9	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ HP Webcam id=10	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard id=15	[slave keyboard (3)]
↳ HP WMI hotkeys id=17	[slave keyboard (3)]







ok that is my xinput --list


what I pop open a term and try to do xsetwacom set "N-Trig Touchscreen" rotate HALF

it tells me it can't do that because there are too many with that name and to try calling it by device ID


when I try xsetwacom set 12 rotate HALF it tells me

Property for 'Rotate' not available.



so I think this is my underlying problem rotate is broken in my xsetwacom

@Favux any idea how I can get around this?


maybe there is something wrong with the rotate command or maybe I can figure out which "N-Trig Touchscreen" is the one that is actually in use and kill the other one (I have no idea how to do that)



also I can't do a xidump -l or xsetwacom list

----------


## Favux

Hi sacredpotato,

Couple things missing info. wise.  What video drivers are you using?  Are they the Xorg version or the proprietary ATI Catalyst fglrx?  If the latter have you run this command?:


```
sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-str="DDX,EnableRandr12,TRUE"
```

It's in Appendix 1 of the Rotation HOW TO and was necessary for rotation.  I actually don't know if it is needed for the most recent Catalysts'.  Haven't got an update from an ATI user on the nitty gritty in a while.

----------


## sacredpotato

I installed the drivers from the hardware popup on the first boot and have not edited my xorg at all.

When I run the rotation applet the screen visually rotAtes 180 but the touch input doesn't.  I'm sorry I should have specified this.

----------


## otakuj462

Hi all,

I seem to be having some issues with my TouchSmart tx2z overheating while in Ubuntu Lucid. Right now, I'm running just the stock Ubuntu installation; I haven't done anything to modify the X server, install new kernel drivers or do anything like that. It's using the free radeon graphics driver that comes with Ubuntu. While the computer does get very hot in Windows 7, it has never spontaneously shut down while I'm in the middle of working, which has now happened twice under Ubuntu. I'm not using the computer any differently, so I feel like it is likely to be a driver issue under Ubuntu. The fan runs constantly while in Ubuntu, but when the computer gets very hot, so that it is near overheating, it seems like Ubuntu does not rotate the fan faster, whereas I believe Windows would. This is possible to detect, because the fan is quite loud in its fast rotation mode.

If anyone else has experienced this issue, and has any idea about what I can do to solve it, I'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.  

Thanks,

Jake

----------


## sacredpotato

you need to reinstall ... after installing lucid over win7 my laptop hasn't even gotten remotely warm much less hot. that or you have hardware failure (thermal paste burned up so the heat pipe isn't transferring heat away from the cpu)

----------


## Favux

Hi sacredpotato,




> I installed the drivers from the hardware popup on the first boot and have not edited my xorg at all.


OK, sounds like you have the proprietary ATI drivers through Hardware Drivers.



> When I run the rotation applet the screen visually rotAtes 180 but the touch input doesn't.


Once again you've lost me.  Are you saying the stylus rotates but not touch?

Did you run the command I gave you in a terminal?  It enables the proprietary ATI driver to handle rotation.  Sounds like you did because the screen is rotating.  Just curious.

----------


## sacredpotato

I did not run the command I used the script method in post 2 to set up the touch. I have single touch. the video rotates perfectly without that comamnd but the touch/stylus do not rotate when useing the auto magic rotate applet (even the new beta one for lucid) from what I can figure out the xsetwacom set (device name) rotate HALF command throws an error about rotate. this leads me to believe that something is wrong with my wacom-tools.it's strange that the display woulod rotate without that ati command in term I can run it if you think it will help anything.


Edit:
also just so you know I installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit then installed the netbook remix and that is what I load into when I log in. Could that be part of my problem?

----------


## markginter24

I'm experiencing the same problem.  xsetwacom does not disable the touch portion (xsetwacom set touch touch off) nor does it rotate the touch/stylus portion (xsetwacom set touch rotate half).  I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong.  I follow the Lucid instructions step by step.  These issues didn't exist in Karmic -- but I need the other updated stuff with Lucid (better monitor support, etc) or I'd still use Karmic.  Sigh... It always seems to be a trade off.  Good pen/touch support - lousy multi-monitor support or good monitor support and lousy pen/touch support...

----------


## sacredpotato

at least I'm not the only one ... I think there is something wrong with the instructions for lucid. something that is needed to do in the previous versions of ubuntu that messes up xsetwacom in lucid. well now that there are two of us we can maybe get to some troubleshooting and nail this sucker down. ^_^

----------


## markginter24

Sounds good.  Not sure how helpful I'll be.  But it is very strange.  Everything shows up 'properly'.  xsetwacom list shows stylus STYLUS and touch TOUCH but neither of them accepts any commands from xsetwacom.

----------


## Ayuthia

@scaredpotato and markginter24 - 
Can you post the results of:


```
xsetwacom -v list
xinput --list
```

I want to make sure that the devices line up correctly and possibly try setting up the devices through xorg.conf where we can rename the devices (to prevent duplicate names).

----------


## sacredpotato

toph@toph-laptop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]


ok that is my xinput --list (the id for the touch and pen seem to change almost every reboot)



toph@toph-laptop:~$ xsetwacom -v list
... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.

----------


## Ayuthia

> toph@toph-laptop:~$ xinput --list
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...


Ok.  Does the normal xsetwacom (without the -v) show any devices?  From here, it does not look like it found anything.  Normally, it would show something:


```
... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST pointer' (4).
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST keyboard' (5).
... Found device 'Power Button' (6).
... Found device 'Video Bus' (7).
... Found device 'Power Button' (8).
... Found device 'Sleep Button' (9).
... Found device 'HP Webcam' (10).
... Found device 'N-Trig MultiTouch' (11).
... Found device 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (12).
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen eraser' (13).
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen' (14).
N-Trig Pen       STYLUS    
... Found device 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' (15).
... Found device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' (16).
... Found device 'HP WMI hotkeys' (17).
```

Can you do me a favor and install input-utils:


```
sudo apt-get install input-utils
```

and then run the following command and post your output:


```
sudo lsinput
```

That will help us see what driver is using the device.

----------


## sacredpotato

ok lets see here

xsetwacom list jsut goes back to the prompt no output


ok here you go I put the lsinput in a pastebin cause the output was huge

http://paste.ubuntu.com/436200/

I really hope this helps and THANK YOU A THOUSAND TIMES for the help

----------


## Ayuthia

> ok lets see here
> 
> xsetwacom list jsut goes back to the prompt no output
> 
> 
> ok here you go I put the lsinput in a pastebin cause the output was huge
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436200/
> 
> I really hope this helps and THANK YOU A THOUSAND TIMES for the help


Thank you.  From the information that you gave, it shows that event7 is your pen and event8 is your touch.  In order to help the system consistently grab that device, we will need to create a udev rule for it.  Create a file called 61-ntrig.rules:


```
gksu gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/61-ntrig.rules
```

Paste the following:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-win7"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-vista"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-vista-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

Once you save it, you will need to restart the computer for it to update the rules.  To verify that it worked:


```
ls -l /dev/input
```

If you are able to see entries n-trig-vista and n-trig-vista-touch in the list, then all is working.  If that is all working, then we need a copy of your xorg.conf if you have one.  There is usually one if you are using the fglrx driver.  Otherwise, it will not be there.

----------


## sacredpotato

ok that appears to be working 

I see


crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 36 2010-05-19 12:11 mouse4
crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 37 2010-05-19 12:11 mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig -> event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig-touch -> event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig-vista -> event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig-vista-touch -> event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig-win7 -> event10




my xorg is very simple and is just the default from the initial install

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Default Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection

----------


## Ayuthia

> ok that appears to be working 
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 36 2010-05-19 12:11 mouse4
> crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 37 2010-05-19 12:11 mouse5
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig -> event10
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-19 12:11 n-trig-touch -> event11
> ...


Let's try the following:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Manually Configured"
        Screen 0        "Default Screen" 0 0
        InputDevice     "stylus"
        InputDevice     "touch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Driver                  "wacom"
        Identifier              "stylus"
        Option "Type"           "stylus"
        Option "Device"         "/dev/input/n-trig-vista"
        Option "Button2"        "3"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Driver                  "wacom"
        Identifier              "touch"
        Option "Type"           "touch"
        Option "Device"         "/dev/input/n-trig-vista-touch"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Default Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

You will then need to restart X to get it to work.  If you have configured anything in xorg.conf.d for them, you will want to take them out for now.  Check and see if the information looks correct after restarting by using xinput --list.  They should show up as touch and stylus.

----------


## sacredpotato

hmm they show up in xinput --list now but now the touch does not work. stylus still seems to work - and more good news with the beta rotation applet stylus now rotates ^_^ just need to nail down that pesky touch.

----------


## Ayuthia

> hmm they show up in xinput --list now but now the touch does not work. stylus still seems to work - and more good news with the beta rotation applet stylus now rotates ^_^ just need to nail down that pesky touch.


Was touch working before this?  I was thinking that the Vista firmware had both touch and stylus on if0.

Can you try the following (and press control-c to stop the application):


```
sudo xxd /dev/hidraw0
```

Please try it for both the stylus and pen.  Let us know if you get a response from either or both.

Next, please let us know if xsetwacom list shows both the touch and stylus.  I just want to confirm that the wacom driver has found it.  It might also help if you attached a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Thanks!

----------


## sacredpotato

yes touch worked before but did not rotate now the stylus rotates but touch doesn't work at all ... it's probably because I'm not using the vista firmware I'm using the win7 (latest) firmware. is there something we need to change for that?


sudo xxd /dev/hidraw0    had a ton of output from both pen and touch so touch still "works" but doesn't move the mouse at all.


toph@toph-laptop:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus           STYLUS    
touch            TOUCH 

and this is the /var/log/Xorg.o.log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/436575/

----------


## markginter24

I'm getting slightly different results by following this part of the thread.

First I took out the 90-n-trig rule and replaced it with the 61-ntrig rule from here.  then I get:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-20 07:22 n-trig -> event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-05-20 07:22 n-trig-touch -> event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-05-20 07:22 n-trig-vista -> event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2010-05-20 07:22 n-trig-vista-touch -> event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 2010-05-20 07:22 n-trig-win7 -> event10

I noticed that the event numbers repeat unlike the other person's.

I'm using the Fauvx's xorg.conf for multi-touch and when I rebooted the touch stopped working but the stylus still worked.  Unlike the other person, I cannot get the stylus to rotate.

If I change the xorg.conf file to reflect the suggested changes, everything stops working.

Everything else is the same.  I ran sudo xxd /dev/hidraw0 and it showed input from both the stylus and the touch, but the mouse only moved with the stylus.

The button on the stylus does not work.

HP Tx2z-1000 with Vista.  Latest firmware as provided by HP from their support page.

----------


## markginter24

Also - here is the result of xsetwacom -v list

... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST pointer' (4).
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST keyboard' (5).
... Found device 'stylus' (6).
stylus           STYLUS    
... Found device 'touch' (7).
touch            TOUCH     
... Found device 'Power Button' (8).
... Found device 'Video Bus' (9).
... Found device 'Power Button' (10).
... Found device 'Sleep Button' (11).
... Found device 'HP Bluetooth Laser Mobile Mouse' (12).
... Found device 'HP Webcam' (13).
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen' (14).
... Found device 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (15).
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen' (16).
... Found device 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (17).
... Found device 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' (18).
... Found device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' (19).
... Found device 'Macintosh mouse button emulation' (20).
... Found device 'HP WMI hotkeys' (21).

Devices 6 and 7 accept xsetwacom commands but do not respond to xsetwacom commands.  I can type xsetwacom set 7 touch off but the touch remains on.  They don't accept any rotate commands either.

----------


## markginter24

Sorry for the flurry of posts -- after this one I have to go to work...

I started from 'scratch'.  Got rid of xorg.conf, udev rule and check_driver.

Rebooted - had touch and pen, but no control over them.

Replaced the udev rule - once replaced and rebooted my devices now show up like the other person's (with unique id numbers).

Replaced the xorg.conf -- only to lose both touch and stylus.

Without xorg.conf I have both, but neither shows up in xsetwacom.

Strange...

----------


## markginter24

Ok - I uninstalled the compiled wacom driver and re-installed the xserver-wacom-whatever that's included with Ubuntu and now I have the identical results with the other person.  Touch does not work, stylus works (with ROTATE!!!! nice!) So I'm at a pretty good place.  It looks like in the Xorg log file that maybe evdev and wacom drivers are having a not-so-nice-time together (maybe?) I don't know what I'm looking at though...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok - I uninstalled the compiled wacom driver and re-installed the xserver-wacom-whatever that's included with Ubuntu and now I have the identical results with the other person.  Touch does not work, stylus works (with ROTATE!!!! nice!) So I'm at a pretty good place.  It looks like in the Xorg log file that maybe evdev and wacom drivers are having a not-so-nice-time together (maybe?) I don't know what I'm looking at though...


Just to confirm, are you using the firmware that comes with Vista or are you using Windows 7?  Also, can you post a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us see what is happening.  Thanks!

EDIT:  I am just confirming because I thought I saw that you said that you were using a multitouch xorg.

----------


## markginter24

Vista firmware.

I'm attaching the xorg.conf and the Xorg log.

----------


## markginter24

ok - apparently I don't know how to attach files...

----------


## otakuj462

Hi,

Another problem I'm having is that, whenever I use accelerator keys (Ctrl+T, Ctrl+C, etc.), I get about a half-second pause where the trackpad is unresponsive. The mouse pointer doesn't lag in this time; it really is like the trackpad turns off and then turns back on. Has anyone run into this issue? 

Again, I'm running stock Ubuntu with the radeon driver. This occurs with Compiz off or on.

Please let me know what you think. Thanks,

Jake

----------


## sacredpotato

yes I get that track pad pause for just a split second after a ctrl+c

----------


## Ayuthia

@sacredpotato and markginter24 - 
Both of you will need to upgrade the hid-ntrig kernel module.  Here is a link to the updated source post.

If you want an automated installer, you can try this one.  It is currently using the source from the link above.  You will only need to install the ntrig version (./installer.py ntrig) instead of all the packages.  The current wacom driver should work fine.  

From what I recall, the touch does not respond because it was missing the BTN_TOUCH call in the kernel module.  The updated module should fix this problem.

----------


## sacredpotato

thanks I'll get on this when I take my lunch ... battery low for now so I'm going to shut down. again thank you for all of the help.

----------


## markginter24

I'm using linux mint -- the installer doesn't work  :Sad:

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm using linux mint -- the installer doesn't work


Interesting.  I figured that it was based on Ubuntu so there should not have been any problems.  Do you know if you are able to download the source for the kernel?


```
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
cd
apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
```

If you are able to do this, we can try to do this manually.

----------


## markginter24

wow - pardon my ignorance, but do I just copy the .c file into the kernel source tree somewhere and then compile?  I could follow the instructions to apply the patch - but this .c file is a little confusing.

So anyway --

Yes - I'm able to download the kernel source.

EDIT

I was able to use the installer - it downloaded, compiled and I rebooted.

OK - seems to be working with the altered udev rules (the 61 one) and the minimal xorg.conf.

Rotate works, setting devices on and off works -- so why didn't it work with the default udev rules?

----------


## Ayuthia

> wow - pardon my ignorance, but do I just copy the .c file into the kernel source tree somewhere and then compile?  I could follow the instructions to apply the patch - but this .c file is a little confusing.
> 
> So anyway --
> 
> Yes - I'm able to download the kernel source.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I was able to use the installer - it downloaded, compiled and I rebooted.
> ...


The default udev rules did not work as well because of how the vista firmware is built.  It creates two different input devices sections (if0 and if1) and they all get input events.  The current kernel module also sees the two different device sections and creates a pen and touchscreen option for each section.  Unfortunately the kernel module creates two pens and touchscreen devices with the exact same name.  The driver will then go out and assign itself to the last one created (if1).  However, the firmware will only send data to the first one (if0).  Because of this, we run into problems.

The new set of udev rules will search for the if0 version and create a unique symbolic link to it so that the system can find it and use that one instead of the if1 version.  This set of udev rules will only work for the tx2z laptops.  The Dell laptops have a different name which I will try to address soon (I had it set up, but I wiped it out accidentally when I rebuilt Lucid).

Hopefully that helps you understand it better instead of confusing you more.

EDIT:
By the way, which patch were you missing?  
EDIT 2:
Nevermind.  I just re-read your post and found that I misread it.  I get it now.

----------


## markginter24

Very Interesting!  Makes much more sense.  Really boils down to a Tx2z issue.  Sigh...

Thanks for the time/info.  Seems to work great now.

Any possibility that multi-touch might be supported with this vista firmware?  I suppose the only other solution would be to upgrade the windows partition to win7?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Very Interesting!  Makes much more sense.  Really boils down to a Tx2z issue.  Sigh...
> 
> Thanks for the time/info.  Seems to work great now.
> 
> Any possibility that multi-touch might be supported with this vista firmware?  I suppose the only other solution would be to upgrade the windows partition to win7?


As far as I know, the vista firmware does not support multi-touch in Linux.  That firmware only provided enough information for two fingers in Linux.  2.59 also provides only one finger with the current source.  There is a patch available that can switch it to multi-touch but in some cases it would bring up a lot of ghost touches.   Then the 2.184 version only provided two fingers.  The rest though have been providing four fingers.

----------


## otakuj462

> yes I get that track pad pause for just a split second after a ctrl+c


@sacredpotato, thanks for the reply, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I'd like to file a bug report in launchpad, but I want to try to narrow down the cause a bit. Based on my limited understanding it seems likely to be either the graphics driver, or the X server. Could you tell me, what graphics driver are you using?

If anyone else has information on this, please feel free to reply.

Jake

----------


## anjingbalap

Hi guys..

I've bought my tx2z-1300 about 2 weeks ago (and manage to get cigarette burns on the stylus after 2 days lol)

but that's not my concern since the stylus is still working fine.. 

I'm using ubuntu lucid from fresh install (dual booting with win7) which works fine
upgrade it to latest kernel (uhm.. 22 is the last number if i recalled correctly)
I'm using 2.239 firmware that Ayuthia's recommending

follow the guide on the first page (the first step I'm using Ayuthia's tarball.. wich is convinient enough for me .. great job)
modifyin' xorg.conf

and everything works fine.. On the laptop mode...

the problem comes when I tried to rotate my laptop to tablet mode

I'm rotating with this script:



> #!/bin/bash
> 
> xrandr -o inverted && xsetwacom set "stylus" Rotate HALF && xsetwacom set "touch" Rotate HALF && xsetwacom set "mttouch" Rotate HALF
> exit 0


and the screen goes okay.. the pen works fine.. but the touch screen seems to have this weird behaviour

there's mouse pointer at the point I'm touching there's also another pointer right on the opposite side (as if there are 2 drivers working on my pointer)

then to check it out I tried xsetwacom set touch rotate HALF ... nothing happens... the pointer still thinks the screen is not rotated

tried xwacom set mttouch rotate HALF then it happens (2 pointers..)

maybe the "touch" section is not setting up right?



here's my xorg.conf 





> Section "Monitor"
>     Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Screen"
>     Identifier    "Default Screen"
>     Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
>     Device        "Configured Video Device"
>     DefaultDepth    24
> ...


now I'm reading this thread up untill page 40-ish and you guys seemed not to be bothered by this...
did I do something wrong or.. I'm just not reading this thread far enough?

help...  :Sad:

----------


## rafiyr

I still need to figure out the decoding for firmware version numbers and haven't
had time to collect much of a sample.  So if you would like to try these and    want to see improved feedback for your digitizer, please run the firmware tool  and post your firmware version, and if possible the version numbers reported by windows.

The source (promise to clean before any formal release), is available at
http://ofb.net/~rafi/firmware.c
and
http://ofb.net/~rafi/set_mode.c

compile:

```
gcc -lusb firmware.c -o firmware
gcc -lusb set_mode.c -o set_mode
```

I don't know if you will need to use sudo when running them.  You will need to  unbind the digitizer from hid-ntrig and usbhid (or just rmmod the modules)


```
sudo rmmod hid-ntrig usbhid
```

 for the firmware tool, but not the     set_mode tool.

Firmware takes no arguments and you should just get output like this:


```
firmware version: 0c001a08 a5210000
mode: 0d030000
```

In this case, my firmware version is 4.6.17.13.5  (from the software package 3. 49)  (btw, six fingers on my xt (maybe)).

The 0x03 in the mode code is the actual value.  So far the windows tools seem
to set:
0 pen only
1 touch only
2 (weird yucky mode that I hate)
3 pen and touch

It seems to accept higher values, but I have no idea if they are even safe to   play with, and wouldn't recommend doing so.

Set mode just takes the mode number, it can run live without unloading or       mucking about at all.

Anyway, thanks for the previous feedback.  Oh and I've also posted calib.c in   the same location for anyone desperate to try out calibration (like firmware,   run it with the device released).  I'm working on moving all of this to kernel  space, its just a little different and taking a bit of time.

----------


## otakuj462

@rafi, do you know anything about the issue in which accelerator keys cause the touchpad to briefly lose responsiveness? I mentioned this here, and @sacredpotato confirmed that it happens to him as well. I'm not sure if this might be tied into the n-trig drivers bundled with ubuntu, the radeon graphics driver, the X server, or  something else.

If you have any insight into this, I'd greatly appreciate it if you would let me know. Thanks,

Jake

----------


## rafiyr

> @rafi, do you know anything about the issue in which accelerator keys cause the touchpad to briefly lose responsiveness? I mentioned this here, and @sacredpotato confirmed that it happens to him as well. I'm not sure if this might be tied into the n-trig drivers bundled with ubuntu, the radeon graphics driver, the X server, or  something else.
> 
> If you have any insight into this, I'd greatly appreciate it if you would let me know. Thanks,
> 
> Jake


Sorry, haven't seen that.  Sounds pretty strange to me.  Is this a new problem?  If so, do you have a sense of when it started (and possibly why).

Please verify that you are talking about the little touch pad and not the touch screen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> @rafi, do you know anything about the issue in which accelerator keys cause the touchpad to briefly lose responsiveness? I mentioned this here, and @sacredpotato confirmed that it happens to him as well. I'm not sure if this might be tied into the n-trig drivers bundled with ubuntu, the radeon graphics driver, the X server, or  something else.
> 
> If you have any insight into this, I'd greatly appreciate it if you would let me know. Thanks,
> 
> Jake


You might check dmesg to see if it comes up with anything.  I have had similar issues with the touchpad (not the touchscreen) when rotating the lid.  It has not happened to me in a while so I have not looked into it.

----------


## anjingbalap

I tot i might update the details...  :Smile: 

here's my xinput list output:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                      id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ touch                                       id=7    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ mttouch                                     id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Trackpad                                    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                                  id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=18    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

is this supposed to be correct?  :Sad:

----------


## Ayuthia

> I tot i might update the details... 
> 
> here's my xinput list output:
> 
> 
> ```
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ stylus                                      id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...


It looks like you might have two entries for the pen and touch.  This might be what is causing you touch to act funny.  Can you attach a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help confirm what is happening.

----------


## otakuj462

> You might check dmesg to see if it comes up with anything.  I have had similar issues with the touchpad (not the touchscreen) when rotating the lid.  It has not happened to me in a while so I have not looked into it.


@Ayuthia, unfortunately dmesg doesn't report anything when this occurs. Could you please let me know in detail how you have your system configured so I can diff it against mine?  If it's identical to the howto in the first post of this thread, please just let me know. This information be useful, as it would allow me to incrementally change things in order to debug the problem. As I'm currently just running stock Ubuntu 10.04, I feel like I should file a bug report, as this issue is likely affecting others, but right now, I don't know what component is responsible for the problem.

Also, a separate issue I'm having is that the machine often locks up when I'm attempting to suspend it. The screen turns black, but the backlight remains on, and it does not respond to keyboard input. When it locks up like this, the only thing I can do to bring it out of this state is to do a hard reset by holding the power button for ten seconds. If you have any information as to why this might be occurring, or how I could debug it, I'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.

Thanks,

Jake

Edit: I've just tried the proprietary fglrx driver and the issue of the accelerator keys causing the trackpad to stop working persists, so it appears that this issue is not related to the graphics driver. What would be the next logical step in debugging this?

Edit: Now resolved, see http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpo...postcount=1047

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

The new/updated 2 finger touch gestures just got added to the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  If you're in Lucid and using the wacom X driver you might want to test them by cloning the git and compiling it.  See if it improves the N-trig touch experience.

----------


## anjingbalap

> It looks like you might have two entries for the pen and touch.  This might be what is causing you touch to act funny.  Can you attach a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help confirm what is happening.


here it is...

well it does confirm my suspicion... coz I can't drag with my touchscreen (the stylus works OK)

oh btw I'm using Lucid and the stylus and touch works out of the box.. (no right click on stylus and no multitouch right after installation) maybe this "default driver" is messing with my touchscreen?

after i did the installation on step 1 through 4 everything on stylus works ok
but my multitouch can rotate (with xsetwacom set multitouch rotate CW) but NO multi touch

"touch" does not respond to xsetwacom set touch rotate command

thank you for your time  :Smile:

----------


## Ayuthia

> here it is...
> 
> well it does confirm my suspicion... coz I can't drag with my touchscreen (the stylus works OK)
> 
> oh btw I'm using Lucid and the stylus and touch works out of the box.. (no right click on stylus and no multitouch right after installation) maybe this "default driver" is messing with my touchscreen?
> 
> after i did the installation on step 1 through 4 everything on stylus works ok
> but my multitouch can rotate (with xsetwacom set multitouch rotate CW) but NO multi touch
> 
> ...


So are you saying that the multitouch is rotating correctly and the pointer follows your finger when it is rotated?  If that is the case, then it is ok.  If it isn't, then do you have an evdev file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?  We will need to add an ignore option to it.

There currently is no multitouch functionality with the Wacom drivers at this time.  You can get some limited multitouch functionality with the evdev driver but there is still working being done for it.

----------


## anjingbalap

> So are you saying that the multitouch is rotating correctly and the pointer follows your finger when it is rotated?  If that is the case, then it is ok.  If it isn't, then do you have an evdev file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?  We will need to add an ignore option to it.
> 
> There currently is no multitouch functionality with the Wacom drivers at this time.  You can get some limited multitouch functionality with the evdev driver but there is still working being done for it.



I'm aware of the no-multitouch function.. what I'm tryin to say is.. whenever i use comand xsetwacom set mttouch rotate half .. there seems to be 2 pointer, 1 in my finger 1 in the opposite area of the screen... (when actually MAYBE it's just 1 pointer jumpin' back and forth ), so yeah it seems like there are 2 drivers on my touchscreen

but when i use xsetwacom set touch rotate half.. nothing happens 

I'm sorry but i dont have xorg.conf.d on my X11 folder
If you are reffering to xorg.conf I've posted that on my previous reply (page 104)

then I've checked on the ubuntu software center, it seems that xorg X server -- evdev  blah blah is installed... I dont know how to ignore it..  :Sad:  

I'm sry for my sluggish english (not native tongue as you can tell)
Really2 appreciate your help  :Smile:

----------


## otakuj462

> You might check dmesg to see if it comes up with anything.  I have had similar issues with the touchpad (not the touchscreen) when rotating the lid.  It has not happened to me in a while so I have not looked into it.


FYI, I have resolved this issue. It turns out that syndaemon was running in the background: 



```
jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ pgrep syndaemon
1638
jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep syndaemon
jacob     1638  0.0  0.0  29096  1216 ?        S    10:15   0:00 syndaemon -i 0.5 -k
jacob     3111  0.0  0.0   7620   984 pts/5    S+   10:34   0:00 grep --color=auto syndaemon
jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ kill 1638
```

And now I no longer have issues with the trackpad becoming disabled. 

I checked pstree, and it shows this process as having been started by init. This isn't something I enabled explicitly, and so I'm not sure how to disable it. I'd be curious to know if this process is started on other users' systems. 

Is this something turned on out of the box in Ubuntu 10.04? Does anyone have any ideas how I can figure out what is starting this process, and how I can permanently disable it (without doing something hacky like putting 'pkill `pgrep syndaemon`' in my .bashrc)? 

Let me know what you think. Thanks,

Jake

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm aware of the no-multitouch function.. what I'm tryin to say is.. whenever i use comand xsetwacom set mttouch rotate half .. there seems to be 2 pointer, 1 in my finger 1 in the opposite area of the screen... (when actually MAYBE it's just 1 pointer jumpin' back and forth ), so yeah it seems like there are 2 drivers on my touchscreen
> 
> but when i use xsetwacom set touch rotate half.. nothing happens 
> 
> I'm sorry but i dont have xorg.conf.d on my X11 folder
> If you are reffering to xorg.conf I've posted that on my previous reply (page 104)
> 
> then I've checked on the ubuntu software center, it seems that xorg X server -- evdev  blah blah is installed... I dont know how to ignore it..  
> 
> ...


Actually, your English is just fine.  If you didn't mention anything, I would not have known.

You might try creating the xorg.conf.d folder and then create the following file:


```
sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
```

and add the following:


```
#
# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems
# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers
# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below
# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"
        MatchIsPointer "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

#Section "InputClass"
#        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
#        MatchIsTablet "on"
#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
#        Driver "evdev"
#EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        Option         "Ignore" "on"
#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
#        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

That should block off evdev from capturing the touchscreen.  Hope that helps.

----------


## anjingbalap

hmm the N-trig touch stylus and mttouch in xinput list is gone.. but the symptom remain the same ... there's still 2 pointers jumpin and I still can't drag with touch screen  :Sad: 


will uninstalling the xorg X server evdev input helps?

oh i forgot to mention I'm using ubuntu netbook edition,

----------


## rafiyr

> hmm the N-trig touch stylus and mttouch in xinput list is gone.. but the symptom remain the same ... there's still 2 pointers jumpin and I still can't drag with touch screen 
> 
> 
> will uninstalling the xorg X server evdev input helps?
> 
> oh i forgot to mention I'm using ubuntu netbook edition,


Are you specifically trying to get the wacom 2 finger gestures working for touch?  If not, just use evdev and be done with that.  I'd actually recommend not using xorg.conf for the ntrig stuff on lucid. 

Make sure your hid-ntrig module is relatively current (2010 05 04) (look in /sys/bus/hid/devices/*1B96*, you should see nodes like "activate_slack and "min_width").  If you don't see those, go back to updating the kernel module.

Try the stock xorg auto config stuff, no additional udev rules or modified xorg.conf.d files, except the wacom config.  You can grab the current version of that from 
http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD  it goes in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/   The old version probably has a different number, so make sure you account for that when you replace it.


Rotation will take a slightly different approach, there was a recent post with a script to handle both evdev and wacom rotation.

----------


## rafiyr

For those of you wishing to try out multitouch, I've got a little drawing script floating around which you might enjoy.

http://ofb.net/~rafi/ts_test.tgz

There's also a slightly cleaner (though also slightly behind) version you can grab with 

```
bzr branch lp:~bryceharrington/xdiagnose/ts_test
```

Run with 

```
./ts_test.py -mt_dev /dev/input/eventXX
```

 where eventXX is your multitouch dev node.  Note this will not work if the wacom driver has claimed that device.





Note: this picture drawn on a dell studio17, hence the large dimensions.  Also, it was modified with the edge detect feature of imagemagick and is a bit cooler than the orig.  These and more are available at http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~rafi/pics/mt

----------


## anjingbalap

> Are you specifically trying to get the wacom 2 finger gestures working for touch?  If not, just use evdev and be done with that.  I'd actually recommend not using xorg.conf for the ntrig stuff on lucid. 
> 
> Make sure your hid-ntrig module is relatively current (2010 05 04) (look in /sys/bus/hid/devices/*1B96*, you should see nodes like "activate_slack and "min_width").  If you don't see those, go back to updating the kernel module.
> 
> Try the stock xorg auto config stuff, no additional udev rules or modified xorg.conf.d files, except the wacom config.  You can grab the current version of that from 
> http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD  it goes in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/   The old version probably has a different number, so make sure you account for that when you replace it.
> 
> 
> Rotation will take a slightly different approach, there was a recent post with a script to handle both evdev and wacom rotation.


There are two 1B96 folder.. 

/sys/bus/hid/devices/0003:1B96:0001.0001 which won't open (pointer keeps showing somthing busy)

and

/sys/bus/hid/devices/0003:1B96:0001.0002 which got those two nodes you've mentioned..

issit okay If I proceed ? 
could these 2 folders is an indication I got 2 conflicting device driver?

oh btw my only is to rotate the touchscreen..  which is failed by using "xsetwacom set touch rotate Half" command

thank you for your reply  :Smile:

----------


## rafiyr

> /sys/bus/hid/devices/0003:1B96:0001.0002 which got those two nodes you've mentioned..
> 
> issit okay If I proceed ? 
> could these 2 folders is an indication I got 2 conflicting device driver?
> 
> oh btw my only is to rotate the touchscreen..  which is failed by using "xsetwacom set touch rotate Half" command
> thank you for your reply


2 is normal for ntrigs, I don't really know why.  Typically I'd say use the nodes in the second dir. 

You're welcome to try out my rotation shell script, it will catch all pointers with "N-Trig" in the name (so go with the autoconfigured devices, or modify the script), and handle wacom and evdev settings appropriately.

http://ofb.net/~rafi/xrotate.zsh

(I can't remember if lucid installs zsh, if not, "apt-get install zsh").

Note, once you update the wacom file in xorg.conf.d and pull out the manual configurations for the ntrig devices, you should have something like this:

```
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                         id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                        id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

 where the two pen devices are wacom and the touch are evdev.

----------


## Keeper of the Keys

I'm back after a long hiatus.

I just installed maverick to have a look.

Out of the box most things work (I imagine just like 10.04), touch works stylus works (those who have to have wireless should hold of though the STA drivers fail to build at the moment).

xinput list shows the multitouch device an I hop to play around with it later.

Touch performance is a bit of a split, when trying to 'click' somewhere responsiveness is amazing a world apart from the last time I had touch working in ubuntu.
But when making a continues motion like dragging something or trying to draw a straight line that just does not come of right like the screenshot from xournal I hope shows.
Xournal.png

Side questions:
- Has anyone succeeded in getting those other two bezel buttons working? (the rotate and 'settings' buttons)

- Ever since lucid the battery indicators only tell me percentages and don't give time estimates is that only by me or is everyone having that problem?

PS: the firmware version I have now is 2.239 I temporarily installed win 7 64 bit just to get that into the screen.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> wow - pardon my ignorance, but do I just copy the .c file into the kernel source tree somewhere and then compile?  I could follow the instructions to apply the patch - but this .c file is a little confusing.
> 
> So anyway --
> 
> Yes - I'm able to download the kernel source.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I was able to use the installer - it downloaded, compiled and I rebooted.
> ...


Hi, I'm trying get mine to work. I used the installer, ok. But what is that altered udev rules (the 61 one)?

So, otherwise I seem to have similar situation than markginter24 had before that post.

Edit: so far stylus and touch don't rotate.

My 61-ntrig rules:


```
# udev rules for n-trig tablets.
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS of new devices with ????
# so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which they can
# rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="n-trig_end"

# To mirror linuxwacom, we keep the input/n-trig link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-touch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig MultiTouch", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-mttouch"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-win7"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Pen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-vista"
ATTRS{name}=="N-Trig Touchscreen", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0", SUBSYSTEM=="input", SYMLINK+="input/n-trig-vista-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the n-trig/linuxwacom one is
# already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="1b96", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="n-trig_end"
```

My xorg.conf


```
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used and auto-detects devices
# Keyboard settings are now read from /etc/default/console-setup
#Section "InputDevice" 
#    Identifier        "stylus" 
#    Driver            "wacom" 
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#    Option            "Type"        "stylus"
#    Option            "USB"         "on" 
#    Option            "Button2"     "3"  # make side-switch a right button 
#    Option        "TopX"        "0"
#    Option        "TopY"        "0"
#    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
#    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
#EndSection 
#Section "InputDevice" 
#      Identifier        "eraser" 
#      Driver            "wacom" 
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
#      Option            "Type"           "eraser"
#      Option            "USB"            "on" 
#EndSection 
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used and auto-detects devices
# Keyboard settings are now read from /etc/default/console-setup
#Section "InputDevice" 
#    Identifier        "touch" 
#    Driver            "wacom" 
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
#    Option          "Type"           "touch"
#    Option          "USB"            "on" 
#    Option        "TopX"        "0"
#    Option        "TopY"        "0"
#    Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
#    Option        "BottomY"    "7200"
#EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier    "Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	3200 1080
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier    "Default Layout"
	Screen        "Default Screen"
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used and auto-detects devices
	# Keyboard settings are now read from /etc/default/console-setup
	#    InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
	#   Remove the comment below if you have an eraser.
	#    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used and auto-detects devices
	# Keyboard settings are now read from /etc/default/console-setup
	#    InputDevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier    "Default Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

Markku

----------


## armandhr

I upgraded to Lucid on a tx2z, and my stylus and touchscreen worked right from the beginning, so I didn't really want to mess with the xorg.conf.  However, all of the methods I can find to accomplish rotation rely on the xsetwacom commands, which (I'm assuming) require an appropriate xorg.conf--is this correct?

My problem is that xsetwacom doesn't seem to recognize my devices.  Specifically, "xsetwacom list" returns nothing.  By contrast, "xinput list" returns the following:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech Optical USB Mouse                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                        id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                                id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation          id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                 id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                            id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Is there any way to get rotation working without the xsetwacom commands?  Or, failing that, how can I get xsetwacom to recognize my devices?  I've tried modifying 10-wacom.conf as described in this thread, but it didn't seem to change anything.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## Favux

Hi Keeper of the Keys,

Welcome back!


Hi armandhr,

If you look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log I think you'll find the evdev driver has your n-trig.  In Lucid (I'm guessing you are in Lucid) Rafi actually recommends evdev for touch.  You probably want to switch your stylus/pen to the wacom driver.

There are several "evdev" rotation scripts linked in the HOW TO, see "5) Rotation to tablet" "b) Using evdev for touch and the Wacom drivers for the stylus".


Hi markkupaakkonen,

What release are you in, Lucid?  What's your firmware?  What driver does Xorg.0.log tell you has your digitizer?  Are you trying to configure through 10-wacom.conf, since you aren't using xorg.conf?

See evdev rotate links above.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

> Hi markkupaakkonen,
> 
> What release are you in, Lucid?  What's your firmware?  What driver does Xorg.0.log tell you has your digitizer?  Are you trying to configure through 10-wacom.conf, since you aren't using xorg.conf?
> 
> See evdev rotate links above.


Hi Favux, I'm in Lucid, vista firmware, fglrx (the one that comes with lucid) and I used the installer for Ntrig.

Attached xorg.0.log in two parts.

I'll take a look at the evdev rotate links.

Edit xinput list



```
xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

thanks, Markku

----------


## Favux

Hi markkupaakkonen,

From the Xorg.0.log it looks like evdev has everything.

Alright, using the installer you should have the latest hid-ntrig.ko, the 5-4-10 version.  So you are ahead of where sacredpotato etc. were.

The problem you're running into is the vista firmware.  As you can see you have duplicate device names.  It gives them to both the if0 channel and if1 channel, but only the if0 channel is valid.  Ayuthia explains this in post $1031 p. 104.

What he's attempting to do with the new udev rules in p. 102, post #1011 is give the if1 channel devices different names (Vista in them), to distinguish them from the real shorter if0 names.  Follow.

So the solution would probably be to update to the 2.239 firmware like Ayuthia recommends.  I don't know however if you can do that in Vista.  You'll have to check the HP site.

Anway that's what the blue highlighted stuff means.  I'm steering you towards that in an attempt to "standarize" things.

----------


## markkupaakkonen

Thanks Favux.

Well, I don't have windows installed on this and I wouldn't really want to go back there right now. So, touch and pen are working just fine right now (actually better than in karmic), they just don't rotate and maybe I just disable Magick rotation for tablet use for the time being if updating the firmware would be the only solution.

I'll take a look here from time to time to check if something new comes up  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## armandhr

> Hi armandhr,
> 
> If you look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log I think you'll find the evdev driver has your n-trig.  In Lucid (I'm guessing you are in Lucid) Rafi actually recommends evdev for touch.  You probably want to switch your stylus/pen to the wacom driver.
> 
> There are several "evdev" rotation scripts linked in the HOW TO, see "5) Rotation to tablet" "b) Using evdev for touch and the Wacom drivers for the stylus".


Thanks for the suggestion, Favux.  I'd taken a look at some of those evdev scripts before, but I guess I got confused because they reference xsetwacom as well (if I had read them more closely, I would have realized that the authors were just being thorough and accounting for both types of devices).  In any case, you are correct, I was using the evdev driver for everything, and those rotation scripts worked perfectly.

On your suggestion, I have switched my pen to the wacom driver (via Ayuthia's installer and the above-given 10-wacom.conf file).  Everything seems to be working great, including the side button on my stylus (which for some reason hadn't been working under evdev).  I even have automatic (swivel-hinge) rotation working again.  Thanks for your help!

EDIT: Oh, in case anyone is wondering, I am running 64-bit Kubuntu 10.04 on a tx2z-1000CTO with the Win7 2.239 firmware.

----------


## Favux

Hi armandhr,

Sweet!  Nice job.



> On your suggestion, I have switched my pen to the wacom driver (via Ayuthia's installer and the above-given 10-wacom.conf file). Everything seems to be working great, including the side button on my stylus (which for some reason hadn't been working under evdev).


That's the:


```
	Option "Button2" "3"
```

line in the n-trig snippet/section of the 10-wacom.conf.  The evdev driver has a completely different button mapping syntax as you'd expect.

And thank you for sharing your info. like firmware version.

----------


## carlos2831

Hi,
and first of all thanks to all the contributors that mabe possible to use my dell XT2 under ubuntu with a working touchscreen.

Since I followed the suggested procedures (including using the suggested xorg.conf file), I have had an annoying issue, that I have solved recently and wanted to share it with other users.

For some reason, when using my finger, I could not reach the scroll bars on the right of my window (as if the mean position of my finger was always too far away from the border).  This was very annoying as in many applications scroll bars are the only efficient way to move ...

I have solved it by changing the "MaxX" values for "touch" and "mttouch" on my xorg.conf file to 9500 instead of 9600. Now I can reach scroll bars  without any noticeable side effect!

I have another small anoying issue I have been unable to change despite the minor modifications on other values (corresponding to the "Y" axis) I have tried to do in the xorg.conf file :
When I use my finger on the lower border of the screen, sometimes the pointer jumps to the top of the screen, which is pretty annoying as there are many shortcuts there ...

I wonder if this can be corrected by a parameter tweak, or it is the driver that when computing the mean position does an error and returns 0 ...

I hope that this will help someone !

Carlos

----------


## Favux

Hi carlos2831,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Thank you for sharing your XT2 coordinates.  I don't remember another XT2 user doing that.  The coordinates are from the TX2z

So for pen/stylus you use?:


```
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9600"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
```

But for the touches:


```
	Option		"TopX"		"0"
	Option		"TopY"		"0"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9500"
	Option		"BottomY"	"7200"
```




> I have another small anoying issue I have been unable to change despite the minor modifications on other values (corresponding to the "Y" axis) I have tried to do in the xorg.conf file :
> When I use my finger on the lower border of the screen, sometimes the pointer jumps to the top of the screen, which is pretty annoying as there are many shortcuts there ...
> 
> I wonder if this can be corrected by a parameter tweak, or it is the driver that when computing the mean position does an error and returns 0 ...


I don't know.  What coordinate values have you tried for Y?  Remember you can use negative numbers like -10.

Since wacomcpl and xidump came with wacom-tools they are not available in Lucid.  I have seen one person reporting he was able to use xidump in the /prebuilt folder in his unpacked source tar.  I can't, I get an error message regarding a library (libxcb-xlib), which isn't available for Lucid.  I haven't checked Xorg to see if I can get it from there or elsewhere and compile it.

That leaves looking at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  When the Wacom driver initializes the device is usually reports coordinates.  You can check if they are there and compare them to your current ones in the xorg.conf.

Hope this helps.

----------


## dyslexia

x or y = 0.   been complaining about this one for *ever*.... - it's a wacom bug, evdev doesn't have it.

But evdev, under Karmic or Lucid has problems with coordinate scaling when rotating.

BTW:  I didn't tell you this stuff, officially these bugs don't exist!   (the wacom people think it's an hid-ntrig.ko bug... I wonder wether it occurs with the Tm, which has a wacom screen?)

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,

I don't remember any TM2's mentioning a similar problem.  They seemed to have problems with screen brightness and the two video chipsets if I recall correctly.

Now that I think about it rafiyr used different cooridinates in his last linuxwacom patch than Ayuthia did.  Alright I went and grabbed the line rafiyr used:


```
+	{ 0x1 , 1122,  934, &usbTabletPC   }  /* N-Trig TabletPC */
```

whereas I think we've been using:


```
+	{ 0x01, 1280,  800, &usbTabletPC   }  /* N-Trig DuoSense */
```

And rafiyr has a Dell XT.  So there is a difference.

----------


## mightymergz

Hey rafi,
Here is the output from _firmware_:
firmware version: 0c001808 05a10000
mode: 0d030000

Here is the stats from the ntrig about page in windows 7:
driver version: 1.26.8.39
firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5
software bundle version: 2.239

I was wondering, do the multi touch gestures work on the tx2? I'm tinkering and trying to get them to work but so far i only ended up disabling my pen somehow... I know the kernel knows about multitouch because of your test program so I guess it is an X driver issue?

I'll keep tinkering  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nphyx

Hey guys, long time no see - been way too busy to play with this for a while. I'm wondering if anyone here has any clue how I might get the Win7 firmware installed from Linux on my tx2z. I do not have, and am not willing to install, Win7 at this point (I don't run Windows on this machine anymore). Wine doesn't work (not unexpected but hey, thought I'd give it a shot). Any chance there's some linux util that can extract & install firmware?

----------


## rafiyr

> Now that I think about it rafiyr used different cooridinates in his last linuxwacom patch than Ayuthia did.  Alright I went and grabbed the line rafiyr used:
> 
> 
> ```
> +	{ 0x1 , 1122,  934, &usbTabletPC   }  /* N-Trig TabletPC */
> ```
> 
> whereas I think we've been using:
> 
> ...


Those numbers are resolution: (from wcmUSB.c)


```
        int yRes; /* tablet Y resolution in points/inch */
        int xRes; /* tablet X resolution in points/inch */
```

So that's 9600/screen width in inches....  The proximity to screen resolution is at least in part a coincidence, or perhaps there's something special and deliberate that I've missed.

The xt and xt2 use very similar n-trig hardware, a friend of mine has an xt2 that I've been able to poke at a bit.  I can't actually recommend it, but I've seen evidence that xt2 firmwares work just as well on the xt digitizer.  Anyway, 99% sure that the resolution is the same.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hey rafi,
> Here is the output from _firmware_:
> firmware version: 0c001808 05a10000
> mode: 0d030000
> 
> Here is the stats from the ntrig about page in windows 7:
> driver version: 1.26.8.39
> firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5
> software bundle version: 2.239
> ...


Thanks for the version string.

Sorry, no advice on mt gestures.  I'm still using easystroke for single finger gestures, and its really quite surprising how far you can get with that.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hey guys, long time no see - been way too busy to play with this for a while. I'm wondering if anyone here has any clue how I might get the Win7 firmware installed from Linux on my tx2z. I do not have, and am not willing to install, Win7 at this point (I don't run Windows on this machine anymore). Wine doesn't work (not unexpected but hey, thought I'd give it a shot). Any chance there's some linux util that can extract & install firmware?


Interesting question.  The n-trig windows packages are pretty picky and can sometimes be a bit of a pain to run, even when you're talking about a basic win7 installation.  If you really want to try to get it working in wine, it _might_ be possible, but would require a lot of work.

I would guess that there are far easier solutions.  I don't know who has time to work on a flasher, but I would be surprised if we don't see something for linux in the next year.  If nothing else, we've heard n-trig indicate that they will supply one "eventually".


On a side note, if you still have a pre-win7 firmware installed, would you mind capturing the firmware version code for me?

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia and carlos2831,

Thanks to rafiyr I stand corrected.  Rafi maybe you could comment on what your calib.c:  http://ofb.net/~rafi/calib.c could do and how to use it?  You referenced it here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1036


Hi mightymergz,

The new two finger gesture patch for xf86-input-wacom in Lucid seems to be working pretty good.  Have to clone the latest from the git.  Don't know how it will work on the TX2z.


Hi Nphyx,

I hear that is fraught with risk.  A Major reason people continue to dual boot.  But if you want to live dangerously...  I think there's a HOW TO on this forum.  Also:

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-...der-linux.html
http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-f...ppy-drive.html
http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/20...y-cd-in-linux/
Of course what the linux community is looking for:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coreboot

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi dyslexia and carlos2831,
> 
> Thanks to rafiyr I stand corrected.  Rafi maybe you could comment on what your calib.c:  http://ofb.net/~rafi/calib.c could do and how to use it?  You referenced it here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1036


Yeah, I suppose I should comment on that, I've partly been avoiding that since its so much cleaner to run calibration from the kernel (but its now looking like it will be a while before I have enough time to clean up the kernel version).

The calibration code basically is a mimic of what I observed when I click on the reset button in the windows control panel.  This is not the traditional touch screen calibration where you are adjusting the sensors to account for drift in offset and scaling.  Rather it seems to be more like degaussing an old crt, you are adjusting for the current environment to clean up noise.

To see a demonstration of this (very much like degaussing with a magnet next to a screen), ignore the warnings you see in windows, calibrate with your hand firmly pressed up against the screen (a fun experiment I came up with when trying to see what those commands actually do).  After that, you should find the region covered by your hand is dead or at least somewhat less responsive.  Note, it might take 2-3 calibrations to get back to normal.

To make this a bit easier, I've posted a tarball with a make file and a run script at http://ofb.net/~rafi/ntrig_utils.tar.bz2.


```
wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/ntrig_utils.tar.bz2
tar xjvf ntrig_utils.tar.bz2
cd ./ntrig_utils
make && ./calib.sh
```

(Warning calib.sh uses sudo to get root privs, its short, so take a peak before you run it)

For a little added bonus that prints out your firmware version before rebinding the device, so please post, particularly those of you with older firmwares.

There are two sleeps in that code, so it will take 10 seconds to run (5 seconds to settle before calibration and 5 in the middle).


This should help with random ghosts clicking on your screen, and unresponsive regions.  It most likely won't help at all with the mouse cursor jumping to the top of the screen.

----------


## mightymergz

Hey guys,
I'm just trying to understand all the different parts that allow the pen and touch to work.

2 issues I'm curious about/trying to fix
My pen isn't working at the moment.
My xinput list gives:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

when i try xinput test 13 and move the stylus around the screen there is no output. Does that mean that the kernel is not reporting the pen? Do I have an incorrect module installed? I have latest git clone of xf86-input-wacom installed (i think i do..) and xsetwacom list gives:
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
N-Trig Pen stylus STYLUS 

I was also wondering what the difference is with the N-Trig Touchscreen and N-Trig MultiTouch entries. Only the N-Trig MultiTouch entry gives any output when I try xinput test. Where does xinput get this list of devices from?

Thanks for any insight  :Very Happy:  I'm more interested in how this all fits together rather than just getting it to work

Oh and I'm running Lucid

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hey guys,
> I'm just trying to understand all the different parts that allow the pen and touch to work.
> 
> 2 issues I'm curious about/trying to fix
> My pen isn't working at the moment.
> My xinput list gives:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


By any chance, did you patch the git version of the wacom driver?  If you have not, that is most likely the problem because the driver does not recognize the N-trig device without patching it.  You might want to try using the default wacom driver that Ubuntu provides.  It already has the patch built in.

As for the difference between the Touchscreen and MultiTouch, only one usually works.  The Touchscreen only provides single touch reporting where the MultiTouch provides multiple.  If I remember correctly, the firmware that only provides single touch will only have Touchscreen appear, but if the firmware can produce multiple, it will show both.  The kernel module is what creates those names.

----------


## mightymergz

That was it! thanks!

I noticed that _xsetwacom list_ does not output anything when the default Lucid wacom drivers are installed. does this mean that 'evdev' is controlling it? 


Since this is sort of partially a general tx2 thread, I was wondering if anyone else had tried to get two-finger scrolling to work on the _touchpad_. I know, I'm a multitouch junky, but this feature worked beautifully out of the box on my 8 year old compaq presario 2800 and I'm having trouble getting it to work on my tx2! 

I seem to have gotten it working by setting properties using _xinput set-props_ _"Synaptics Two Finger ..."._ It works fine except for one caveat.. The two finger width seems to be measured _vertically_ on the touchpad. So it only activates when my two fingers are lined up 'vertically' rather than the more natural position of sitting next to each other. It's not too big of an annoyance but I'm curious as to what is causing this...

----------


## tarjxvf

I appreciate your hard work to provide convenience for us. But your tutorial is really hard to follow.

----------


## carlos2831

> Hi carlos2831,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


Thanks! And sorry for taking so long to reply, lots of work lately ...




> Thank you for sharing your XT2 coordinates.  I don't remember another XT2 user doing that.  The coordinates are from the TX2z
> 
> So for pen/stylus you use?:
> 
> 
> ```
>     Option        "TopX"        "0"
>     Option        "TopY"        "0"
>     Option        "BottomX"    "9600"
> ...


Yes, that's what I use and now that, thanks to your message, I have discovered xidump, I am able to confirm that these settings correspond to the dumped values




> I don't know.  What coordinate values have you tried for Y?  Remember you can use negative numbers like -10.
> 
> Since wacomcpl and xidump came with wacom-tools they are not available in Lucid.  I have seen one person reporting he was able to use xidump in the /prebuilt folder in his unpacked source tar.  I can't, I get an error message regarding a library (libxcb-xlib), which isn't available for Lucid.  I haven't checked Xorg to see if I can get it from there or elsewhere and compile it.
> 
> That leaves looking at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  When the Wacom driver initializes the device is usually reports coordinates.  You can check if they are there and compare them to your current ones in the xorg.conf.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It did help, I had missed xidump on the forums but it's a blessing ! Unfortunately, this does not mean that I will be able to make it work ... As I suspected there must be an issue with the driver as when I am on the lower or right borders of the screen the values go wild and as a consequence I get ghost clicks around the screen. Many of these values are null (on the y axis if I am on the bottom and on the x axis if I am on the right) which results in these infamous jumps ... I am going to try to change the min values to something slightly larger than 0 to avoid the jumps, but I guess this won't solve the other (less frequent) "wild values" ...

Thanks again !

----------


## Favux

Hi carlos2831,

Good, I'm glad xidump let you make some progress.

For the ghost values you might want to try Rafi's calib.c in post #1073 above.  See if "degaussing" the digitizer helps.

----------


## carlos2831

Hi Favux and Rafi,
I tried it out but the touchscreen become unresponsive until a reboot ... Are the effects of calib permanent or it should be used on each reboot?

If the effects are permanent good because the unresponsiveness issue is minor (a reboot and problem solved). 

Unfortunately, in my case it did not solve the ghost values issue when on the aforementioned borders .... I reallly think it is an issue with the driver that computes bad a mean or something like that...

Oh, I almost forgot, changing the TopX TopY values to 1 in xorg.conf did not change the issue of the overlapping pointer. Instead of obtaining many ghost values of 0 with xidump when on the lower border we get many values of 1 when this change is done ... and the pointer still overlaps to the top of the screen ...

Carlos

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi Favux and Rafi,
> I tried it out but the touchscreen become unresponsive until a reboot ... Are the effects of calib permanent or it should be used on each reboot?
> Carlos


The calibration effects should be persistent, but if the device hangs and stops talking your computer, that should clear up with a power cycle.

Please try evdev for the touch.  I would like to know if you are having trouble with your hardware or the driver.  Evdev is a little cleaner in how it handles touch events.

----------


## carlos2831

> Please try evdev for the touch.  I would like to know if you are having trouble with your hardware or the driver.  Evdev is a little cleaner in how it handles touch events.


Sorry, but I don't understand what you mean ... How can I "try" evdev ? In any case, for what it is worth, the overlapping issue did not appear when I used windows.

Carlos

----------


## Favux

Hi Rafi,

A few questions.

Can you tell us what version of the hid-ntrig.ko is in kernel 2.6.33 and 2.6.34?

The LWP indicated an interest in the 90-n-trig.rules for udev in the HOW TO.  Do you have any objection to that?  Any thoughts or changes you'd like to see?  Like another version with evdev for touch?  It would be for 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko or Xserver 1.7 and xf86-input-wacom.

Also would you be interested in being the official maintainer?  The fact that there are 4 ? marks isn't a coincidence.  I was hoping to replace them with Rafi if you're interested.  I've also asked Ayuthia for his input.

----------


## dyslexia

Finally got some time to 'quack with my Lucid partition, this works with kernel 2.6.32-23 - but I do not think it will work with the kernel on the Lucid LIVE cd or with Karmic.

Working Evdev Rotation script:



```
touch=`xinput --list | gawk -- ' /Touchscreen/ { print $5  } ' | grep -om 1 "[[:digit:]]*"`


if [ ! $1 ] || [ $1 == "off" ]; 

then    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axes Swap" 8 0 ;
    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axis Inversion" 8 0 0;
    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 0 9600 0 7200;
    xrandr -o normal
    exit;
fi

if [ $1 == "on" ];

then    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axes Swap" 8 1 ; 
    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axis Inversion" 8 1 0;
    xinput set-int-prop $touch "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 0 7200 0 9600;
    xrandr -o left
fi
```

----------


## dyslexia

To get the number for the pen, just use $((touch-1))... always works for me...

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi Rafi,
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> Can you tell us what version of the hid-ntrig.ko is in kernel 2.6.33 and 2.6.34?
> 
> The LWP indicated an interest in the 90-n-trig.rules for udev in the HOW TO.  Do you have any objection to that?  Any thoughts or changes you'd like to see?  Like another version with evdev for touch?  It would be for 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko or Xserver 1.7 and xf86-input-wacom.
> 
> Also would you be interested in being the official maintainer?  The fact that there are 4 ? marks isn't a coincidence.  I was hoping to replace them with Rafi if you're interested.  I've also asked Ayuthia for his input.


Looks like 2.6.34 is still older than the 5-4-10 version.  Not quite sure just how the versions match up, but it looks like its closest to 4/14/10.  Still they aren't quite the same.

2.6.33 is something older and is even further from matching the c files I have on ofb.  Sorry, but I probably won't be able to give a satisfactory answer to those questions.  I'll have to think about how to keep this clearer in the future.

2.6.35-rc5 contains a version which is slightly ahead of 5/4/10, but its just usb id's Micki added for new devices, and I don't know if those have seen the light of day yet (I know nothing at all about them).

I'm not entirely sure on what's in lucid at this point (moved all my ubuntu installs to maverick). 

As for the udev rules, do you see that as a support for older xservers (pre-pattern matching), or as a method to avoid the pattern matching in the xorg configs?  I'll have to ask around a bit to see what's appropriate going forward.  With the updates to NN-wacom.conf that have already been pushed upstream, I haven't had need for explicit udev rules.

And for older xservers that predate the pattern matching configs, I don't really have a good environment to test that at the moment, so I'm not sure hwo useful my feedback would be. 

Sorry I don't have more satisfying answers.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rafi,




> Sorry, but I probably won't be able to give a satisfactory answer to those questions. I'll have to think about how to keep this clearer in the future.


Thanks for the information.  That's what I needed to know.  Then the advice for folks with those kernels is still to use the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko.



> As for the udev rules, do you see that as a support for older xservers (pre-pattern matching), or as a method to avoid the pattern matching in the xorg configs?


Not really sure why Peter was interested, other than mentioning problems with n-trig currently.  We just had a discussion on wacom udev rules.  I submitted a patch to update them and try to improve support for serial tablet pc's.  The consensus is they don't belong with the kernel.  Peter doesn't really want them with xf86-input-wacom but isn't real firm on that.  The feeling is that they end up being too distro specific.  So Ping updated the LWP web site and the 60-wacom.rules in the linuxwacom src code and that's where things were left.  Sort of up to the individual distros.

Of course they are useful on Xserver's older than 1.7.  And since Xorg has guarenteed you will always be able to use xorg.conf, although you shouldn't need it, it seems like a reasonable idea to keep symlinks available going forward so users don't have to find the pci usb by-path.  That's not trivial for new to intermediate users.  It's important to note you can't configure dependent devices through .conf files in xorg.conf.d yet.  So we're actually back to where HAL/.fdi was with Intrepid.  Fortunately with linuxwacom you can also use xsetwacom commands to do that, rather than just the xorg.conf, preserving hot plugging.

Also notice Lucid still has 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules and it wouldn't surprise me if Maverick does too.  If you check I'd be interested in knowing.  So the Ubuntu dev.s/packagers have kept it at least through Lucid.


Hi dyslexia,

So you are using evdev for the stylus too?  How is that working?

----------


## dyslexia

been mostly using Karmic, actually get some work done...

But with 32-23 it looks like Lucid might be better.

Reviewed this thread about a month ago and pulled out the stuff to configure wacom to control the pen, so that's what I am using for the pen driver at the moment.   Works almost exactly the same now, with the the new kernel release.

These both work:

xsetwacom set $((touch-1)) rotate CCW

or 

       xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axes Swap" 8 1 ;
        xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axis Inversion" 8 1 0;
        xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 0 7200 0 9600;

I suppose you can set the pressure and stuff with wacom;   I might mess with it if my TX2 wasn't starting to physically fall apart.  

It's that high-quality plastic backing for the screen that doesn't hold the digitizer properly flat, it needs "massaging" now sometimes before touch will work properly.

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,

Thanks for clearing that up.  So with your script you're not seeing the resizing problem that affected earlier kernels?

It would be nice if you went through how you've got things set up in Lucid for wacom for the stylus and evdev for touch.  The 10-wacom.conf etc.

I'd worry about the screen.  If it's flexing I'd be concerned about wear and tear to the edges.  At least with wacom digitizers that can be where the grid fails, where it's sealed along the edges.  Not to mention loosing the connnection to the motherboard.  Have you asked HP what it would take to fix it?

----------


## dyslexia

I believe all one has to do to use the wacom driver is:



```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

and copy 



```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig Pen"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
        Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

to 

/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf

But I could be wrong.

Ah.   Script works with 32-21 (with rafi's latest hid-ntrig manually installed)

----------


## Favux

Thanks.  That's what I thought.  Then the touchscreen catchall of the 10-evdev.conf picks up touch.  So to get stylus & touch with wacom in Lucid you'd still need to use the xorg.conf, correct?  And the 10-wacom.conf ntrig snippet doesn't allow configuring the eraser for XT users, since it is a dependent device.  They could probably use xsetwacom commands instead of the xorg.conf.

----------


## dyslexia

Not much point in using the wacom driver with "N-Trig Touchscreen" at this point;  I added



```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class touchscreen"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

to the 10-wacom.conf file I listed previously, and got the Touchscreen running successfully under wacom... exactly as it did in Karmic (with the "light touch makes Top Or Left = 0" bug).

So you can use /etc/X11/xorg.conf also?   Might be useful if one has a lot of buttons, pressure levels, erasers & such to set.

----------


## Favux

Hi dyslexia,




> So you can use /etc/X11/xorg.conf also?


Yes.  In fact I think it may be the only way to use the wacom drivers for touch.



> exactly as it did in Karmic (with the "light touch makes Top Or Left = 0" bug).


That's what I was talking about when I mentioned dependent devices.  In this case instead of eraser it is touch.  Remember the ntrig isn't sending touch over a separate channnel, so as far as X and the driver are concerned it is a dependent device.  Similar to the problem we ran into with the .fdi's for Jaunty and Karmic, requiring an xorg.conf.  I was hoping that Xserver 1.7 and the .conf files would fix that but they don't.  The fix for dependent devices is upstream now I think, but I have no idea when it will show up.

----------


## rafiyr

> Thanks.  That's what I thought.  Then the touchscreen catchall of the 10-evdev.conf picks up touch.  So to get stylus & touch with wacom in Lucid you'd still need to use the xorg.conf, correct?  And the 10-wacom.conf ntrig snippet doesn't allow configuring the eraser for XT users, since it is a dependent device.  They could probably use xsetwacom commands instead of the xorg.conf.


Yeah, single and multitouch should be caught by 10-evdev.conf.  The -wacom.conf has an old pattern that doesn't really work well with the newer drivers and lets the pen fall back to evdev.

The separate conf files aren't actually anything special, you can think of them as being combined into one large file.  So among other things, you can use the same matching syntax in /etc/xorg.conf.

You can just drop the updated version of the wacom.conf file (which will show up eventually) in an xorg.conf file:


```
# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
        MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

Hm, as you mentioned, setting up the eraser isn't always enough, I don't know how to use that syntax to adjust the eraser settings.  There must be some way to express your preferences (I personally just use a .Xsession)

----------


## Favux

This is what a .xsetwacom.sh startup script for the TX2000 in Lucid looks like:


```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID 12 = "Wacom ISDv4"
xsetwacom set 12 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 1-100
xsetwacom set 12 RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-?
xsetwacom set 12 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 12 PressCurve "5 10 90 95" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 12 TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 topy "-101"
xsetwacom set 12 topx "66"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomy "16630"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomx "26416"

## eraser = ID 11 = "Wacom ISDv4 eraser"
xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 11 RawSample "4"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set 11 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 11 PressCurve "0 10 90 100" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 11 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 11 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 11 topy "-101"
xsetwacom set 11 topx "66"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomy "16630"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomx "26416"

## touch = ID 13 = "Wacom ISDv4 93"
xsetwacom set 13 Touch "on" # default
#xsetwacom set touch Capacity "1" # default ??
xsetwacom set 13 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 13 ClickForce "1"  # 1-21, default is 1
xsetwacom set 13 TapTime "250"  # default is 250 ms
xsetwacom set 13 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 13 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 13 topy "215"
xsetwacom set 13 topx "140"
xsetwacom set 13 bottomy "3969"
xsetwacom set 13 bottomx "4028"
```

The TX2500 would be essentially the same.  It basically imitates what wacomcpl would set up.  Obviously the eraser section would be different for the XT's and for the TX2z you'd just remove it.  And of course the coordinates would be different.

I just haven't seen anyone really talking about setting up for the wacom drivers in Lucid and I'm curious to see how far you can get.  Touch and gestures working etc.?  It's not clear to me if you have gestures in evdev?

----------


## rafiyr

> ```
> # N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
> Section "InputClass"
>         Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
>         MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
>         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>         Driver "wacom"
>         Option "Button2" "3"
> EndSection
> ...


I checked and the button 2 -> 3 mapping did make it into the updates for the upstream wacom releases (I thought that line had been rejected).  So by all means put it in and hopefully that won't change on you after future updates.

I've asked around a bit to see if there's a way to specify extra parameters for the eraser only, don't yet have an answer.

----------


## rafiyr

> The TX2500 would be essentially the same.  It basically imitates what wacomcpl would set up.  Obviously the eraser section would be different for the XT's and for the TX2z you'd just remove it.  And of course the coordinates would be different.
> 
> I just haven't seen anyone really talking about setting up for the wacom drivers in Lucid and I'm curious to see how far you can get.  Touch and gestures working etc.?  It's not clear to me if you have gestures in evdev?


No gestures in evdev.  But I'm not sure about how useful the wacom gestures are at this point.

----------


## Favux

> I've asked around a bit to see if there's a way to specify extra parameters for the eraser only, don't yet have an answer.


I'm definitely interested.



> No gestures in evdev. But I'm not sure about how useful the wacom gestures are at this point.


Let's see.  One finger dbl tap is left click.  Two finger dbl tap right click.  Two finger scrolling, horizontal and vertical.  Pinch for zoom, and the reverse to zoom out.  What am I forgetting?

So the touch section would look more like:


```
## touch = ID 11 = "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger"
xsetwacom set 11 Touch "on"
xsetwacom set 11 Gesture "on"
# 1FG dbl. tap is left click, 2FG dbl. tap is right click
xsetwacom set 11 ZoomDistance "50"  # default is 50
xsetwacom set 11 ScrollDistance "20"  # default is 20
xsetwacom set 11 TapTime "250"  # 2FG R click, default is 250 ms
```

and I think the mode might have to be relative for gestures to work.  Since the TX2z accepts at least two fingers there should be a chance of gestures working.

----------


## rafiyr

> xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axes Swap" 8 1 ;
>         xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axis Inversion" 8 1 0;
>         xinput set-int-prop $((touch-1)) "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 0 7200 0 9600;


bw, with xi2, you can use set-prop and then don't need to specify the size.

----------


## rafiyr

> I'm definitely interested.
> 
> Let's see.  One finger dbl tap is left click.  Two finger dbl tap right click.  Two finger scrolling, horizontal and vertical.  Pinch for zoom, and the reverse to zoom out.  What am I forgetting?
> 
> Since the TX2z accepts at least two fingers there should be a chance of gestures working.


Compelling point.

Speaking of the tx2 and number of fingers, what are people using these days?  Have you moved to the four finger firmware yet?

----------


## brettpim

> I still need to figure out the decoding for firmware version numbers and haven't
> had time to collect much of a sample.  So if you would like to try these and    want to see improved feedback for your digitizer, please run the firmware tool  and post your firmware version, and if possible the version numbers reported by windows.
> 
> The source (promise to clean before any formal release), is available at
> http://ofb.net/~rafi/firmware.c
> and
> http://ofb.net/~rafi/set_mode.c
> 
> compile:
> ...



On my Dell XT2 running Ubuntu 10.04 I am getting


```
$ sudo rmmod hid-ntrig usbhid
$ sudo ./firmware 
firmware version: 00000000 00000000
mode: 00000000
```

regards brett

----------


## brettpim

> ```
> wget http://ofb.net/~rafi/ntrig_utils.tar.bz2
> tar xjvf ntrig_utils.tar.bz2
> cd ./ntrig_utils
> make && ./calib.sh
> ```



I am getting


```
/ntrig_utils$ make
cc     mode.c   -o mode
/tmp/cc1W8abt.o: In function `device_init':
mode.c:(.text+0x9): undefined reference to `usb_init'
mode.c:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `usb_find_busses'
mode.c:(.text+0x13): undefined reference to `usb_find_devices'
mode.c:(.text+0x1a): undefined reference to `usb_busses'
/tmp/cc1W8abt.o: In function `main':
mode.c:(.text+0x227): undefined reference to `usb_open'
mode.c:(.text+0x2ad): undefined reference to `usb_control_msg'
mode.c:(.text+0x2ef): undefined reference to `usb_control_msg'
mode.c:(.text+0x308): undefined reference to `usb_close'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [mode] Error 1
```

----------


## brettpim

I am running Lucid on a Dell XT2.  Pen and touch were working out of the box when I first installed Lucid but a couple weeks ago touch will drop the cursor directly to the bottom right of the screen. I also have not been able to calibrate the pen, nor touch, even before the touch stoped working properly.   I was able to compile and install Rafi's 2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c using the instructions at Ayuthia's "HOW TO Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic".  Then I installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom and modified 10-wacom.conf as described in post #1
That seemed to be all that was suggested to do (I did not do part c, the two finger patch, yet but I am interested to do it if I make more progress)
But I am still having the touch issue and still cannot calibrate of configure the pen/touch in any way.  Have I missed something that I need to do?  

I know the answer is probably somewhere in this thread but my initial search for touch and bottom right corner did not get me anything that seemed relevant.

I am also having trouble with Rafi's useful c programs (see my posts #1101 and #1102)

thanks
brett

----------


## Favux

Hi brettpim,

Using the:



> Rafi's 2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c using the instructions at Ayuthia's "HOW TO Add Pen and Touch Patch to Karmic". Then I installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom and modified 10-wacom.conf as described in post #1


you should have the linuxwacom drivers controlling the stylus and the evdev drivers controlling touch.  You should be able to calibrate the stylus, either using the 10-wacom.conf or a xsetwacom startup script.

We need to look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log to see if that's what's happening.  I don't know why the evdev drivers would start failing with touch.  I don't remember an update that should have affected it.




> I did not do part c, the two finger patch, yet but I am interested to do it if I make more progress


I'd be interested in working on that with you.  And if we get it working your opinion on touch with the linuxwacom drivers vs evdev.  That would let me update the HOW TO, which is over due.

This is what the start up script for the wacom stylus looks like:


```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID 12 = "Wacom ISDv4"
xsetwacom set 12 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 1-100
xsetwacom set 12 RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-?
xsetwacom set 12 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 12 PressCurve "5 10 90 95" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 12 TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 topy "-101"
xsetwacom set 12 topx "66"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomy "16630"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomx "26416"

## eraser = ID 11 = "Wacom ISDv4 eraser"
xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 11 RawSample "4"  # default is 4
xsetwacom set 11 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 11 PressCurve "0 10 90 100" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 11 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 11 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 11 topy "-101"
xsetwacom set 11 topx "66"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomy "16630"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomx "26416"
```

I threw in the eraser too because theoretically with an XT2 you have one.  It's one of the side switches.  I don't know how well the settings will apply to the TX2z, but some should.  That script is part of the one for the TX2000/TX2500.  You can see how coordinates are handled.

----------


## brettpim

Favux,

Thanks for the xsetwacom scripts; I am having good control over the stylus now.  When I read your email, I decided to go through post #1 one more time to do as much by myself before asking you for help.  Even before I did anything, I noticed that touch is working (It is a bit embarressing to havew the thing you post for help on suddenly start working as soon as someone answers the post  :Smile: ).  I am wondering if I had not rebooted since my last  attempt to go through post #1.  I know that I rebooted after step 1a)  but possibly not after step 1b).  Could this explain it?

In any case touch is working and I would be very interested in your help learning to configure touch and reporting back to you which of evdev vs. linuxwacom works better for me.  And getting multitouch working would be great!  

In my second pass through post #1, I have done 1a), 1c)(lucid),4) and 5). and have worked through 2) until the part where I "substitute for the usb pci by-paths in the "stylus" & "eraser" sections of the xorg.conf".  My xorg.conf is an older version from before I upgraded to lucid so it does not have a mttouch section. The discussion mentions to look in "4) below" for a xorg.conf called "TX2z & XT's_Jaunty Symlink.xorg.conf.txt" but I do not see it in section 4) (which seems to be about rotating the screen which is working fine for me, although not yet with the swivel signal)

Is there a place to get a more recent xorg.conf that has all the required sections?  

Also please let me know what kinds of tests/trials I can do to give you helpful feedback.

thanks
brettpim

----------


## Favux

Hi brettpim,

Good.  I'm glad the script helped you with the stylus.



> I know that I rebooted after step 1a) but possibly not after step 1b). Could this explain it?


Maybe, I'm not sure.  I'd think it would affect the stylus more.  But anyway glad touch is working.

Let's see if we are on the same page:
The 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko
What firmware?   The 4.6.5.8.5 firmware in the 2.239 software bundle?  By the way if you could confirm the firmware number that'd be good.  Hopefully Rafi will help you with the linux firmware stuff.

You've now updated from the default 0.10.5 xf86-input-wacom in Lucid to the latest from the git repository?  That's good, that we needed to do.  In addition Rafi just added some n-trig stuff to it on 8-2-10.  That plus the xorg.conf may be why touch is working and the script works for the stylus.

You have an xorg.conf.  Did you go to the symlinks?



> but I do not see it in section 4)


I missed an update on the last reorganization and that should say 3).  The multi-touch xorg.conf is attached to the bottom of the post, it's not in 3).

If you've done the xorg.conf and xf86-input-wacom we're almost there for the linuxwacom drivers.  You may actually have them already, check Xorg.0.log.  One thing we want to watch out for is having an active xorg.conf and a 10-wacom.conf.  If your xorg.conf is now active you want to deactivate the 10-wacom.conf by renaming 10-wacom.bak or something.  I don't think we can get linuxwacom touch working with the 10-wacom.conf.

----------


## brettpim

favux,

I note in your HOW TO: Install a LinuxWacom Kernel Driver for Tablet PC's
 you mention several times that multiple reboots may be necessary so this is also a possible explanation.




> Let's see if we are on the same page:
> The 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko


yes, I used 2010_05_04_hid-ntrig.c




> What firmware?   The 4.6.5.8.5 firmware in the 2.239 software bundle?  By the way if you could confirm the firmware number that'd be good.  Hopefully Rafi will help you with the linux firmware stuff.


I am not sure.  Running Rafi's firmware.c  I get the following 


```
$ sudo rmmod hid-ntrig usbhid
$ sudo ./firmware 
firmware version: 00000000 00000000
mode: 00000000
```

is there a different way I can find out the firmware?  I no longer have Microsoft OSs running on my machine.




> You've now updated from the default 0.10.5 xf86-input-wacom in Lucid to the latest from the git repository?  That's good, that we needed to do.  In addition Rafi just added some n-trig stuff to it on 8-2-10.


Not yet.  I have looked over 1c) from post #1.  It refers to Appendix 5 in the linuxwacom HOW TO. But there is no Appendix 5 there.  I have read over that entire How-TO but I am not sure which of sections that I need to do.  Which do I need to do of these?

Section 1 - The LWP's linuxwacom
Section 2 - Xorg's xf86-input-wacom
Section 3: Configuring the Wacom Tablet/Devices
Section 4: Calibrating your Tablet or Tablet PC.

My initial guess was Sections 2+  but I want to make sure before I dive in.




> Did you go to the symlinks?


I am not totally sure what you are referring to here?




> I missed an update on the last reorganization and that should say 3).  The multi-touch xorg.conf is attached to the bottom of the post, it's not in 3).


OK thanks.




> If you've done the xorg.conf and xf86-input-wacom we're almost there for the linuxwacom drivers.  You may actually have them already, check Xorg.0.log.


In Xorg.0.log I have the following:


```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.5
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
```

and then a little later I have


```
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "stylus"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "eraser"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/n-trig"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) Option "TopX" "80"
(**) Option "TopY" "80"
(**) Option "BottomX" "9520"
(**) Option "BottomY" "7120"
(**) Option "Touch" "on"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: TOUCH)
(--) touch: using pressure threshold of 0 for button 1
(--) touch: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=0 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) touch: top X=80 top Y=80 bottom X=9520 bottom Y=7120 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
```

and then still later


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Pen (/dev/input/event11)
(**) N-Trig Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) N-Trig Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom N-Trig class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(II) N-Trig Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) N-Trig Pen: other types will be automatically added.
(**) N-Trig Pen: always reports core events
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) N-Trig Pen: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
(**) N-Trig Pen eraser: always reports core events
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) N-Trig Pen eraser: using pressure threshold of 15 for button 1
(--) N-Trig Pen eraser: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet speed=38400 maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
(--) N-Trig Pen eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) N-Trig Pen: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen" (type: STYLUS)
(--) N-Trig Pen: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Pen (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig MultiTouch (/dev/input/event12)
(**) N-Trig MultiTouch: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
(**) N-Trig MultiTouch: Applying InputClass "touchscreen catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evtouch"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evtouch_drv.so
(II) Module evtouch: vendor="Kenan Esau"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.8
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
State: S_UNTOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_TOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_LONGTOUCHED	Action: down		Button: 1
State: S_MOVING	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_MAYBETAPPED	Action: click		Button: 1
State: S_ONEANDAHALFTAP	Action: down		Button: 3
(**) EVTouch TouchScreen: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "EVTouch TouchScreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
(II) EVTouch TouchScreen: Found absolute axes
(EE) EVTouch TouchScreen: Unable to grab device (Device or resource busy).
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig MultiTouch (/dev/input/mouse4)
(**) N-Trig MultiTouch: Applying InputClass "touchscreen catchall"
State: S_UNTOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_TOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_LONGTOUCHED	Action: down		Button: 1
State: S_MOVING	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_MAYBETAPPED	Action: click		Button: 1
State: S_ONEANDAHALFTAP	Action: down		Button: 3
(**) EVTouch TouchScreen: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "EVTouch TouchScreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse4"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
Unable to query/initialize EVTouch hardware.
[dix] couldn't enable device 15
(EE) Couldn't init device "N-Trig MultiTouch"
(II) UnloadModule: "evtouch"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/event13)
(**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
(**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "touchscreen catchall"
State: S_UNTOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_TOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_LONGTOUCHED	Action: down		Button: 1
State: S_MOVING	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_MAYBETAPPED	Action: click		Button: 1
State: S_ONEANDAHALFTAP	Action: down		Button: 3
(**) EVTouch TouchScreen: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "EVTouch TouchScreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
(II) EVTouch TouchScreen: Found absolute axes
(II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/mouse5)
(**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "touchscreen catchall"
State: S_UNTOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_TOUCHED	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_LONGTOUCHED	Action: down		Button: 1
State: S_MOVING	Action: No Action		Button: 0
State: S_MAYBETAPPED	Action: click		Button: 1
State: S_ONEANDAHALFTAP	Action: down		Button: 3
(**) EVTouch TouchScreen: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "EVTouch TouchScreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse5"
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
Unable to query/initialize EVTouch hardware.
[dix] couldn't enable device 17
(EE) Couldn't init device "N-Trig Touchscreen"
(II) UnloadModule: "evtouch"
```

My guess from this is that I do have the wacom drivers and that this means I do not need to do Section 1 of the linuxwacom HOW TO..  Is this correct?




> One thing we want to watch out for is having an active xorg.conf and a 10-wacom.conf.  If your xorg.conf is now active you want to deactivate the 10-wacom.conf by renaming 10-wacom.bak or something.  I don't think we can get linuxwacom touch working with the 10-wacom.conf.


OK I will disable the 10-wacom.conf and we will work only with xorg.conf (I do wish Ubuntu had not gone through that HAL .fdi phase for configuring X; it really threw me off!)

Sorry to keep asking more questions.  I like to make really sure I know what I am doing so I don't mess up my machine.  I have done that before when I forged ahead without really being knowledgable.  

thanks
brett

----------


## Favux

Hi Brett,




> I no longer have Microsoft OSs running on my machine.


That's a problem.  There's no way to update the firmware without Windows.  And Rafi's linux firmware reports a different version number than Windows.  Only a couple folks have reported what Rafi's says, we could try and back track that I suppose and see if it gets us anywhere.  So the only thing we have to go by is if you remember updating (and what version) or if you had Vista or Win 7 installed.  The problem is some firmware versions work differently and we can get stuck with things not working and it not being obvious why.



> I have looked over 1c) from post #1. It refers to Appendix 5 in the linuxwacom HOW TO. But there is no Appendix 5 there. I have read over that entire How-TO but I am not sure which of sections that I need to do. Which do I need to do of these?


The linuxwacom HOW TO just got reorganized so it's now Section 2.  I updated 1c) to give you two links for installing xf86-input-wacom.  You should do that next.

Your Xorg.0.log shows both the xorg.conf and 10-wacom.conf applying xf86-input-wacom to the stylus, eraser, and touch, and the evdev driver to touch.   It looks like the evdev driver then fails.  Then the evtouch driver tries and fails.  So I'm not sure what has touch, probably linuxwacom.  You don't need the evtouch driver, remove it through Synaptic Package Manager.

The symlinks can replace the pci usb by-path commands if you've installed the udev N-trig rules.

----------


## brettpim

Favux,





> That's a problem. There's no way to update the firmware without Windows.


This may be hopelessly Naive of me but is there some kind of Windows Live CD/DVD that we could use to find out the firmware version and install a new version.  Can a Windows install disc be used in this way?  I could borrow one from a colleague or work if I was not going to actually complete the installation.





> And Rafi's linux firmware reports a different version number than Windows.  Only a couple folks have reported what Rafi's says, we could try and back track that I suppose and see if it gets us anywhere.


It might be worth to try to back track the results from Rafi's program  as long as it seems that the program is working, but the all 0s output makes me suspicious that something is not right. Have other people received all 0s as output from firmware.c?





> So the only thing we have to go by is if you remember updating (and what version) or if you had Vista or Win 7 installed.  The problem is some firmware versions work differently and we can get stuck with things not working and it not being obvious why.


From the output of 


```
sudo xxd -g2 /dev/hidraw3
```

, Ayuthia thought that my firmware was Windows 7, see post #446.  Is this enough to go on?




> The linuxwacom HOW TO just got reorganized so it's now Section 2.  I updated 1c) to give you two links for installing xf86-input-wacom.  You should do that next.
> 
> Your Xorg.0.log shows both the xorg.conf and 10-wacom.conf applying xf86-input-wacom to the stylus, eraser, and touch, and the evdev driver to touch.   It looks like the evdev driver then fails.  Then the evtouch driver tries and fails.  So I'm not sure what has touch, probably linuxwacom.  You don't need the evtouch driver, remove it through Synaptic Package Manager.
> 
> The symlinks can replace the pci usb by-path commands if you've installed the udev N-trig rules.


OK I have removed 10-wacom.conf, uninstalled evtouch, and today I will install the udev N-trig rules and then do Section 2 of the linuxwacom HOW-TO.

thanks
brett

----------


## Favux

Hi Brett,




> This may be hopelessly Naive of me but is there some kind of Windows Live CD/DVD that we could use to find out the firmware version and install a new version. Can a Windows install disc be used in this way? I could borrow one from a colleague or work if I was not going to actually complete the installation.


Sure install it without registering.  That's good for a while.  I don't know if it will then allow you to update the firmware through the Dell site or not.  If it does take copious notes on everything.  I'm pretty sure it won't let you install any Microsoft updates.  So you removed the recovery partition too?  You could get Dell to send you a recovery disk but I pretty sure you'll have to pay.



> but the all 0s output makes me suspicious that something is not right. Have other people received all 0s as output from firmware.c?


I think something is not correct with your install.  I remember the other folks reporting numbers, not all zeros.



> Ayuthia
> From this information, it looks like you have the Windows 7 firmware because the system recognizes two fingers and reports them the in the ten-finger format.


I'm hoping this means we can get two finger touch with the linuxwacom driver.


```
OK I have removed 10-wacom.conf, uninstalled evtouch, and today I will install the udev N-trig rules and then do Section 2 of the linuxwacom HOW-TO.
```

Good.  One thing we'll want to look at is what your 'xinput --list' looks like after that.

----------


## Ubuntiac

What about that tool Dell came up with to update the firmware of Dell machines on Linux?... Or has that been canned?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

That would be perfect.  I thought they talked about developing it, but I don't remember them releasing anything.


Hi everyone,

Portents points out some important announcements that may affect N-trig users.  Mult-touch coming to Xorg and Ubuntu:
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODUxMQ
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODUxMg

Looks like a push for linux tablet computing may benefit N-trigs.

----------


## Nimless

> Hi Ubuntiac,
> 
> That would be perfect.  I thought they talked about developing it, but I don't remember them releasing anything.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Portents points out some important announcements that may affect N-trig users.  Mult-touch coming to Xorg and Ubuntu:
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODUxMQ
> ...


Cool, I also read it here, apparently Us with N-trig hardware will be lucky  :Very Happy: 
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/

----------


## Pikachuu

So I switched to Lucid, and decided redo things from Step 1 in the opening post. I got to Step 4 (rotation) before rebooting, after replacing my Xorg.conf with the one supplied in the attachments for the multitouch. On reboot the flgrx driver was disabled and could not be enabled apparently due to an error in the xorg.conf, so I put out my backup and rebooted. The strange thing is that stylus and touch works just fine (multi-touch appears as the cursor rapidly shooting between fingers) even though my xorg.conf looks like this:



```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Default Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

I'm holding off on going onwards until I'm sure that this borked xorg.conf (which happened when I was unwisely tooling around with xorg.conf on my own and got the flgrx driver messed up, and then I somehow restored flgrx by fiddling around some more) isn't going to affect my system much, and also if I can even follow the steps for rotation given this xorg.conf. Help would be much appreciated.

EDIT: On a whim I placed the monitor into tablet mode, and not only did it auto-rotate, the stylus worked fine, as opposed to when I was back in Karmic, however touch was still borked (being detected in the opposite way) and the old toggle-touch script did not work.

----------


## Favux

Hi Pikachuu,

What you are describing is configuration through the 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  The stylus is picked up by the wacom driver which is why it's rotating and touch is picked up by the evdev driver which is why it isn't rotating and the toggle script isn't working.  You have to use the hybrid rotation scripts that include evdev, and below the wacom touch toggle scripts are the commands to toggle evdev touch on and off.

----------


## Austin25

Favux, all the drivers areworking in order, it's just that, well this command doesn't work for me:


```
austin@austin-laptop0:~$ xsetwacom set touch touch off
Cannot find device 'touch'
```

The evdev method works for the most part, athough the touchscreen still interferes with Xournal.
Here's xinput --list and xsetwacom list; they might be helpful.


```
austin@austin-laptop0:~$ xsetwacom --list
N-Trig Pen       STYLUS    
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
N-Trig Pen       STYLUS    
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
austin@austin-laptop0:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                                  id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                     id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]
austin@austin-laptop0:~$
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Austin25,

Right.  From xsetwacom list you see the wacom driver isn't handling touch.

So in 5 b):


```
xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
```

to turn evdev touch off and:


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
```

to turn touch back on.

----------


## Austin25

Yes, I've tried that, but the touch still somehow interfering with Xournal, so I therefore need the xsetwacom method.

----------


## Favux

OK.  It probably has to do with the duplicate entries you're seeing in xinput.

Do you have a xorg.conf that has active n-trig entries in addition to a 10-wacom.conf?  If not it may be your firmware.  What hid-ntrig.ko are you using?  Ayuthia did a udev rules somewhere to block duplicate entries.

----------


## Austin25

I just used the automatic installer. I did change something to add right clicking on the pen. See this page.

----------


## Favux

Ok, if I remember right it's probably Vista firmware.  Does that sound right?  Did you use the automatic installer to install xf86-input-wacom (Lucid) or linuxwacom (Karmic) in addition to the hid-ntrig.ko?

Since the two touches have different ID #'s let's try:


```
xinput float 13
xinput float 14
```

----------


## Austin25

Nope, basically the same effect: disables the touchscreen for everything but Xournal.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Hi Ubuntiac,
> 
> That would be perfect.  I thought they talked about developing it, but I don't remember them releasing anything.


It definitely did exist, although it wasn't all that easy to use. I used it on my previous Dell laptop. From memory there was a small page on the Ubuntu wiki, but that the majority of the information needed was a walkthrough on one of the Dell support sites.

I just have no idea if it's still maintained or not, but it *did* work...

----------


## Austin25

The thing is: xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen" will turn of the touchscreen for everything except for Xournal, so why is it still working for Xournal?
Edit:Fixed it! I unchecked the "Option -> Use Xinput" in Xournal.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Thanks.  I hope Brettpim is following this and it's still available.


Hi Austin25,




> Fixed it! I unchecked the "Option -> Use Xinput" in Xournal.


Nice work!

----------


## Austin25

Ok, and I changed the autorotate script to turn off the touchscreen instead of rotate it.


```
#!/bin/sh
OLDMODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
while true; do
    MODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
    if [ "$MODE" != "$OLDMODE" ]
    then
        #echo "$MODE - $OLDMODE"
        case "$MODE" in
            "0")
                # Do something
                echo "Normal mode"
                xrandr -o normal 
                xsetwacom set 12 rotate NONE
        xsetwacom set 15 rotate NONE
                xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
                #xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
                #xsetwacom set eraser rotate NONE
                #cellwriter --hide-window
                ;;
            "1")
                # Do something else
                echo "Tablet mode"
                xrandr -o inverted 
                xsetwacom set 12 rotate HALF
        xsetwacom set 15 rotate HALF
        xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
                #xsetwacom set touch rotate HALF 
                #xsetwacom set eraser rotate HALF 
                #cellwriter --show-window
                ;;
        esac
        OLDMODE=$MODE
    fi
    sleep 2s
done
```

----------


## Favux

Sweet!  Perfect for what you need.

----------


## Austin25

Wouldn't anybody else be able to use it?

----------


## Favux

Of course and I appreciate you posting it.  And that's the idea of the scripts.  They can serve a models to modify as you need.

----------


## Austin25

Good. I like not being useless.

----------


## gohanssjn

I've been looking through this topic, and maybe I missed it, but is there a way to just disable the n-trig driver?  To disallow touch and pen input?  My screen gets phantom touches sometimes and the cursor jumps across the screen.  Very annoying.

----------


## Favux

Hi gohanssjn,

You might want to try Rafi's "degaussing" routine first:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1073

----------


## gohanssjn

> Hi gohanssjn,
> 
> You might want to try Rafi's "degaussing" routine first:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1073


Well, I just tried that, but:



```
gcc -lusb -o calib calib.c
calib.c:19:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory
calib.c: In function device_init:
calib.c:38: error: usb_busses undeclared (first use in this function)
calib.c:38: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
calib.c:38: error: for each function it appears in.)
calib.c:38: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c:40: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c:41: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c:41: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c:42: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c:42: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
calib.c: In function main:
calib.c:73: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
make: *** [calib] Error 1
```

----------


## Pikachuu

> Hi Pikachuu,
> 
> What you are describing is configuration through the 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  The stylus is picked up by the wacom driver which is why it's rotating and touch is picked up by the evdev driver which is why it isn't rotating and the toggle script isn't working.  You have to use the hybrid rotation scripts that include evdev, and below the wacom touch toggle scripts are the commands to toggle evdev touch on and off.


Couple of questions:

1. Should I be using 10-wacom.conf? Also, is it okay to have a xorg.conf looking like that or is that what I shall find out for you?  :Mad: 

2. What behaviours exactly do the hybrid rotation scripts cover? I'm going to use rafi's latest one in the first post but I have no idea what to do with it since I don't know what it does.

EDIT: I tried setting it to run on startup then logged in and out. The screen rotates, but nothing else does.

Also would like to ask what is the command to check evdev for whether the touch is active so I can toggle it.

----------


## Favux

Hi gohanssjn,

Did the install go OK?  No errors with make?  You've got gcc installed?

Seems to be stalling on:  calib.c:19:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory


Hi Pikachuu,




> 1. Should I be using 10-wacom.conf? Also, is it okay to have a xorg.conf looking like that or is that what I shall find out for you?


Sure.  Like I said it'll give linuxwacom running the stylus (esp. if you use the change to the n-trig snippet in the HOW TO) and evdev running touch.  To get both run by linuxwacom you have to use one of the n-trig xorg.confs (ie the multi-touch one).  Your xorg.conf looks fine it you plan to keep using the 10-wacom.conf for configuration.



> 2. What behaviours exactly do the hybrid rotation scripts cover?


Should rotate to portrait (to the right)  and then back to landscape.  Option is there to set it up through all 4 orientations.



> Also would like to ask what is the command to check evdev for whether the touch is active so I can toggle it.


Good question.  I don't know.  Don't see it in 'man evdev'.  Maybe you could use xinput?  Possibly 'query-state' or 'watch-props'?  See 'man xinput'.

----------


## Pikachuu

I went to check the manuals, but since I had no idea what I was looking for it didn't work out. I was also confused because when I checked "xinput list" I got this:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ USB Optical Mouse                       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=19	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                 	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=18	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Apparently I have two instances of the touchscreen connected, and xorg.conf still looks the same. 10-wacom looks fine too...

This is the first time I'm foraying into these things without following an explicit guide, so pardon me if the answers to my questions are too obvious.

----------


## Favux

Not at all.  The duplicate entries are probably due to your firmware.  Do you know what version?  Are you dual booting Windows?  Vista or Win7?

We could try something like:


```
#!/bin/bash

# evdev touch toggle script

if [ -f /tmp/touch_off ]; then
	xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
	rm -f /tmp/touch_off && exit 0
else
	xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
	echo 1 > /tmp/touch_off && exit 0
fi
```

Call it '.evdev_touch-toggle.sh'.

----------


## Pikachuu

I'm dualbooting Windows 7, but I haven't checked for new drivers for some time >_<

I quickly put the script into a new file; it seems to work! Thanks Favux! I'll tool around with it more tomorrow; I have to sleep now.

----------


## gohanssjn

> Hi gohanssjn,
> 
> Did the install go OK?  No errors with make?  You've got gcc installed?
> 
> Seems to be stalling on:  calib.c:19:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory


Nope, didn't install after that.

----------


## Favux

Not sure what you just said.  If you haven't installed build-essential yet install it and then try Rafi's tar again.:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
```

----------


## Ubuntiac

So, I'm a bit confused...

How does the announcement of Ubuntu's uTouch framework fit in with what's being worked on in this thread? Will it depend on the drivers / scripts being developed here? Would it be instead of these? Is it something completely unrelated?

----------


## Ayuthia

> So, I'm a bit confused...
> 
> How does the announcement of Ubuntu's uTouch framework fit in with what's being worked on in this thread? Will it depend on the drivers / scripts being developed here? Would it be instead of these? Is it something completely unrelated?


From what I understand, the framework will allow our touchscreens to be able to use multitoutch gestures within Ubuntu.  It will require the drivers that are discussed here but things have settled down a little bit with the kernel module so it could mean that we might not need an update to the kernel module when we use Maverick.

As far as I know, there are no new features to help with the rotation (and turning touch on and off) for evdev at this point so the scripts will still be helpful.

----------


## Pikachuu

Which means 10.10 will be a must-get for us?  :Surprised:

----------


## Favux

Most likely.  Especially if the 2.6.35 kernel has the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko.  Rafi could tell us.  Then the only thing you should need to do is make sure you're running updated firmware.  Preferably the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware in the 2.239 software bundle.  Or newer if something better comes out.  The caveat being that it's not totally clear to me that muti-touch will be implemented in Maverick, maybe just enabled.  I think I read that full multi-touch is in Xserver 1.9, although maybe they'll backport it to Maverick's 1.8.

Is the touch toggle script working for you still?

----------


## Ayuthia

Based on all the information that has been flowing through this thread, I think this is how I have seen the devices listed using the most recent version of the hid-ntrig module:

Vista:
Can have two N-Trig Touchscreen devices so the one with the lowest id number from "xinput --list" is used.  It reports the second finger as a distance from the first finger.

Win 7:
2.59 - Is reporting as two N-Trig Touchscreen devices.  If I remember correctly, it might be the second report of the N-Trig Touchscreen that is used.  If the second finger is placed on the screen, the data stops reporting.  There is a kernel-module source that can get the multiple fingers to report, but in some cases it creates a lot of ghost touches (the cursor jumps around the screen randomly).  

Note: The two reports of N-Trig Touchscreen/Pen is because in the earlier firmware versions, the data would be listed using if0 and if1 in the hardware reports.  So when the kernel module is defining them, it sees them both and creates the devices even though one does not do anything.

2.187 (HP Version)- Reports as N-Trig Multitouch.  It only reports two fingers.

2.172 (Dell Version)- Reports as N-Trig Multitouch.  It reports up to four fingers.

2.239 - (HP and Dell) - Reports as N-Trig Multitouch.  It reports up to four fingers.

If you remove the firmware - The hardware should default to single touch mode and it will report as N-Trig Touchscreen.

Please let me know if any of this is incorrect.

----------


## Pikachuu

I get phantom reactions when drumming all five fingers onto the screen at once with the touch supposedly off, but that's about it. The cursor doesn't even activate. Strangely enough the cursor always ends up close to where the thumb is. But by and large working. Thanks. Just to be clear, the script simply created an extra boolean in some system folder and checked that boolean to see if the touch was on or off?

EDIT: Slightly irrelevant, but as expected, since I made the changes to my script to disable touch on rotation to tablet mode, I found that that touch toggle script doesn't actually detect if the touch is attached, but rather detects through a boolean if it has been activated and reacts accordingly. Might want to note that so that people who are even newer at this than me don't get frustrated at the odd clashing behaviour.

If only I could get the media button to rotate the screen and then I'll be done; but I have work to do in preparation for the coming exams...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Most likely.  Especially if the 2.6.35 kernel has the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko.  Rafi could tell us.  Then the only thing you should need to do is make sure you're running updated firmware.  Preferably the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware in the 2.239 software bundle.  Or newer if something better comes out.  The caveat being that it's not totally clear to me that muti-touch will be implemented in Maverick, maybe just enabled.  I think I read that full multi-touch is in Xserver 1.9, although maybe they'll backport it to Maverick's 1.8.


I agree with you, Favux.  It looks like the code is enabled in Maverick, but I am not for sure if any (or how many) of the applications will be updated to use the code yet.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I get phantom reactions when drumming all five fingers onto the screen at once with the touch supposedly off, but that's about it. The cursor doesn't even activate. Strangely enough the cursor always ends up close to where the thumb is. But by and large working. Thanks. Just to be clear, the script simply created an extra boolean in some system folder and checked that boolean to see if the touch was on or off?
> 
> EDIT: Slightly irrelevant, but as expected, since I made the changes to my script to disable touch on rotation to tablet mode, I found that that touch toggle script doesn't actually detect if the touch is attached, but rather detects through a boolean if it has been activated and reacts accordingly. Might want to note that so that people who are even newer at this than me don't get frustrated at the odd clashing behaviour.
> 
> If only I could get the media button to rotate the screen and then I'll be done; but I have work to do in preparation for the coming exams...


The script just checks to see if there is the temporary file out there.  If it finds it, it will assume that touch is current off and will reattach the device back.  If it does not find the file, it will assume that it is currently attached and will float the device ("turns off" touch) and create the file to say that it is currently off.

----------


## Favux

Hi Pikachuu,

Right.  Putting a file in tmp is just a dodge to get around the fact that we don't know yet how to directly query the system as to whether evdev touch is off or on for "N-Trig Touchscreen".

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Pikachuu,
> 
> Right.  Putting a file in tmp is just a dodge to get around the fact that we don't know yet how to directly query the system as to whether evdev touch is off or on for "N-Trig Touchscreen".


Here is another way of doing it where it will check to see if the device is floating or not:


```
#!/bin/bash

# evdev touch toggle script

xinput --list|grep "N-Trig MultiTouch"|grep "floating slave" > /dev/null
TOUCH_ON=$?
if [ $TOUCH_ON -eq 1 ];then
    xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
else
    xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
fi
```

The xinput --list will list out the devices and the greps will look for a line that contains the N-Trig MultiTouch and floating slave words.  If it finds a match, it means that touch is off.  Otherwise touch is on.

----------


## Pikachuu

I don't have an N-Trig MultiTouch listed in xinput... maybe I should go check my Windws 7 for drivers.

----------


## Favux

Right.   The firmware version and the software package version it came in.

----------


## markginter24

I switched from Ubuntu to Opensuse 11.3 (printing problems on Ubuntu at work) and am trying to get my tx2z-1000 to work again.

The default suse kernel/xorg recognizes both pen and touch, but does not list them in xsetwacom list -- therefore, no control.

I used the 61-xxx udev rules from pg 102 and the corresponding xorg.conf -- it then lists touch/stylus but nothing responds.  Is it a matter of rerouting 'id' numbers?  Or is their xorg code too old.  

I can still use touch/stylus - but I can't place my hand on the screen and write in xournal since I can't turn the touch portion off.

I've searched for suse specific stuff - but the one wiki article that was apparently helpful got munched in their wiki upgrade.  Thanks for any help you can offer.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I switched from Ubuntu to Opensuse 11.3 (printing problems on Ubuntu at work) and am trying to get my tx2z-1000 to work again.
> 
> The default suse kernel/xorg recognizes both pen and touch, but does not list them in xsetwacom list -- therefore, no control.
> 
> I used the 61-xxx udev rules from pg 102 and the corresponding xorg.conf -- it then lists touch/stylus but nothing responds.  Is it a matter of rerouting 'id' numbers?  Or is their xorg code too old.  
> 
> I can still use touch/stylus - but I can't place my hand on the screen and write in xournal since I can't turn the touch portion off.
> 
> I've searched for suse specific stuff - but the one wiki article that was apparently helpful got munched in their wiki upgrade.  Thanks for any help you can offer.


Have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  My guess is that the Wacom driver there might be an older version that does not recognize the N-trig device.  It might just be a matter of compiling a newer version of the Wacom driver from the git repositories.

----------


## markginter24

[    27.105] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"
[    27.111] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
[    27.111] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.111]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 0.10.5


Dunno what that means - but that's what's there.

----------


## markginter24

Not to sound too needy - but what would it take to compile the wacom driver from git?  I'm assuming it would just replace the wacom driver that's currently being used and not the whole X system of modules?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Not to sound too needy - but what would it take to compile the wacom driver from git?  I'm assuming it would just replace the wacom driver that's currently being used and not the whole X system of modules?


I am not for sure about the name of the packages that you might need before compiling.  I am currently looking at this guide to see the apt-get build-dep equivalent in openSUSE and it looks like it is zypper build-deps-install.  You might try:


```
zypper build-deps-install x11-input-wacom
```

As for building the wacom driver:


```
cd
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make && sudo make install
```

I hope that helps.

Looking at your previous post, if that is all that is shown for the Wacom driver, then it did not seem to find the N-trig device.

----------


## markginter24

After getting all the autoconf, automake stuff installed and setting up sources repositories I get to this point ...

configure.ac:44: error: xorg-macros version 1.8 or higher is required but 1.6.0 found

This seems to be a problem.  No way to force a git package to compile against an older version of xorg-macros?  I'm assuming 'required' means 'required'.  Hmph.

----------


## Favux

You'll have to translate the following from Debian/Ubuntu to Opensuse syntax:


```
wget http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/util/util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2

sudo cp /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4 /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.bak

tar xjvf util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2

cd util-macros-1.8.0

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> After getting all the autoconf, automake stuff installed and setting up sources repositories I get to this point ...
> 
> configure.ac:44: error: xorg-macros version 1.8 or higher is required but 1.6.0 found
> 
> This seems to be a problem.  No way to force a git package to compile against an older version of xorg-macros?  I'm assuming 'required' means 'required'.  Hmph.


*EDIT:*  Please try what Favux said.  I read the error as the xorg-server, not the macro.

It just means that you have to use the other version that is built for xorg 1.7 and older.  

Try using this:


```
cd
mkdir wacom
cd wacom
wget -c http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/wacom/ntrig/source/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.8-8.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.8-8
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## markginter24

you guys rock!

Favux - using your steps I have touch/stylus working.  The stylus works great - but touch is offset by a few inches.  I disable touch anyway - and rotation with the stylus works fine.

Thanks!

Alright - curiosity will get the best of me.  Any thoughts why the touch portion would be so far off, but the stylus works perfectly?  Would it have to do with the kernel?

----------


## Favux

Hi markginter24,

We probably have to calibrate touch if it's on the linuxwacom driver.  Are you using the xorg.conf or the 10-wacom.conf?  This depends on the kernel and Xorg version.  Have you checked Xorg.0.log in /var/logs to confirm styus and touch are now both using the xf86-input-wacom driver?

----------


## markginter24

Interesting.  Never had to calibrate before...  I'm using xorg.conf and I have not checked the logs.  Is there a forum post or place to check about calibrating?

----------


## enneract

XT2 user here.

this may be somewhere else in this thread, but Rafi's dell-wmi.c does not properly support XT2 wmi events.

I'm working on a fully updated version, but for those of you frustrated with this, you can find the proper scancodes by hitting the key and then using dmesg at terminal and looking at the reported 'unknown key'.

----------


## Favux

Hi markginter24,

I'm trying to get a feel about your setup.  Knowing your Xserver version and kernel would tell me how we need to configure your tablet.  In other words are you set up to use HAL/.fdi or udev/.conf files?  Or are you using an xorg.conf with the udev rules in the HOW TO?

Someone set up with the recommended firmware and in "Lucid"(or the equivalent) and using xorg.conf to setup the wacom drivers for touch and the stylus might benefit from a xsetwacom script startup script, to help with configuration.  We've yet to develop one for the N-trig.


Hi enneract,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> Rafi's dell-wmi.c does not properly support XT2 wmi events...you can find the proper scancodes by hitting the key and then using dmesg at terminal and looking at the reported 'unknown key'.


Thank you for the information.

----------


## markginter24

see next post.

----------


## markginter24

OpenSuSE 11.3 using udev and the rules from pg 102 of this forum and xorg.conf  Kernel 2.6.34 and xorg 7.5-11.3

After compiling per your directions the stylus works perfectly and responds to rotate commands, touch is offset but also works and responds to xsetwacom commands.

Also - if I remove the udev rules - both stylus and touch work properly calibrated, but they do not respond to any xsetwacom commands.

----------


## Favux

Hi markginter24,

OK, interesting.  We're almost on the same page now.

Debian/Ubuntu are the only distros that backported part of an older version of Xserver 1.8 into Xserver 1.7 making a hybrid Xserver, which is why Lucid uses the udev/.conf files system.  On OpenSuSe with xorg 7.5-11.3 you should have a native Xserver 1.7 something, which still uses HAL/.fdi.  To verify:


```
Xorg -version
```

So your configuration right now is through the wacom.fdi (or linuxwacom.fdi) file mediated by the udev rules from page 102.

And if xsetwacom is configuring touch, then we can assume it's on the wacom driver and not need to check in Xorg.0.log.  Congratulations, you're the first to report touch working through a .fdi instead of the xorg.conf!

If you check the last few pages you'll see partial xsetwacom scripts I posted.  Let's see if we can get a complete one.  This will take me a little time.

Edit:  Oh, and it would help if you could post your 'xinput --list' output.

----------


## markginter24

Hold your horses - this might make a difference:

 Xorg -version

X.Org X Server 1.8.0
Release Date: 2010-04-02
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: openSUSE SUSE LINUX
Current Operating System: Linux linux-adqn.site 2.6.34-12-default #1 SMP 2010-06-29 02:39:08 +0200 i686
Kernel command line: root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST9320325AS_5VD166SQ-part5 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST9320325AS_5VD166SQ-part6 splash=silent quiet vga=0x317
Build Date: 05 July 2010  09:26:26PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.

and... 


xinput -list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                  	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ touch                                   	id=7	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

OK, so that version of OpenSuse has Xserver 1.8 and you must be using the 10-wacom.conf to configure.  That makes it sort of like Lucid.

I call the script .xsetwacom.sh, you can name it what you want.  Make it executable and then just double click on it to run it.  The settings should apply right away.

Alright, this is a first pass at it.  Hopefully this will fix touch calibration.  I don't know if all the parameters will apply.  So let me know what works.  I also have a tentative eraser section for the XT's.  And a preliminary multi-touch/gestures section if you decide to update your firmware for multi-touch.

----------


## markginter24

No luck.  First it complained about multiple N-Trig Pens so I made a copy of the script, changed all N-Trig refs to the id's - then it didn't complain but it didn't do anything either.

Are we sure I don't need to update my hid-ntrig kernel module?

----------


## Favux

Try changing the ID #'s to the other pair.



> Are we sure I don't need to update my hid-ntrig kernel module?


Are you running Rafi's 5-4-10 version?  And do you know which N-trig firmware you have?

----------


## markginter24

No patches at all.  I'm just running the stock suse kernel.

How would I tell what firmware I'm on?

----------


## Favux

I don't think, from what Rafi recently said, that the 2.6.34 kernel has the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko in it.  I think it's an earlier version.  I think he was going to tell us what versions were in what kernel, if he could figure out how to extract that info.

If you're dual booting, Windows would be the best way.  You could try Rafi's utils linked near the top of the HOW TO.  But I think the version number it returns for linux is different from the Windows firmware version number.

----------


## markginter24

Interesting.  I may poke around a bit and see if there's any repositories for Suse and 2.6.35 .... not sure if I feel like compiling much more  :Smile:

----------


## enneract

Here it is updated source for XT2 WMI driver.

It needs more work, namely Fn+F2 does not work, it needs another key entry (a switch, as the key is a toggle, scancodes are 0x022f and 0x0230), and I don't know how to do that (compile dies, so key names have to be defined somewhere and I am completely in the dark here), and Fn+F8 needs to be ... aliased, I think. scancode coming off it is 0x0070, which spits out of the driver as keycode 33, which is 'p' on my kb layout. I'm hoping there is a more elegant way of handling than than hardcoding an alias into the driver. 

Fn+F9 reports the same keypress as the wifi switch does (0x0011), but without the hardware deactivation.

If someone can even point me in the direction of reading material for how to fix any of those issues, I'll be happy to provide what I come up with. Keep in mind that I am only a second-year physics major who is only picking up programming as a secondary skill, though, going over my head is a distinct possibility.

Wifi Catcher (KE_PROG2) needs to be held down for a second or so. 

KEYMAP for XT2, including tablet bezel keys.

wifi Catcher = 157
Fn+F2         = ??? (KE_BATTERY, idk how to remap this, xev doesn't catch it)
Fn+F3         = not mappable yet
Fn+F7         = 156
Fn+F8         = 33 (useless for now)
Fn+F9         = 246

side button  = 159
toggle left    = 163
toggle right  = 155
toggle press = 158
wrench         = 143
rotate           = 199

----------


## markginter24

Here's what I found:

Using kernel 2.6.36 rc2 - no difference - touch is still offset.

Replacing ids/N-trig entries in script with touch and stylus (as listed by xsetwacom list) causes the cursor to line up with touch, but not respond to any 'click' actions.  The cursor will trail my finger properly, but will not click buttons or highlight things.  Upon further review, it is the 'Relative' 'Absolute' value that makes the only difference.  Set to 'Absolute' it properly trails but does not respond, set to relative it does not trail, but it can 'click' on things.

Interesting.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Here's what I found:
> 
> Using kernel 2.6.36 rc2 - no difference - touch is still offset.
> 
> Replacing ids/N-trig entries in script with touch and stylus (as listed by xsetwacom list) causes the cursor to line up with touch, but not respond to any 'click' actions.  The cursor will trail my finger properly, but will not click buttons or highlight things.  Upon further review, it is the 'Relative' 'Absolute' value that makes the only difference.  Set to 'Absolute' it properly trails but does not respond, set to relative it does not trail, but it can 'click' on things.
> 
> Interesting.


*EDIT:*You will want to try the next post first.  It will be a little easier.

If you don't mind testing out a different hid-ntrig kernel version, can you try this one?  You will need to replace the /usr/src/linux/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.c with the one in that link and rebuild the kernel module.  The kernel module source from this link has Rafi's most recent changes in May along with some additional changes that he submitted in the input mailing list (but it does not seem like it is going to remain in there).  The more recent change provides a way to extract the firmware version which will help us identify yours. 

If you are able to build the kernel module, you will need to check:


```
ls /sys/class/hidraw/hidraw0/device/
ls /sys/class/hidraw/hidraw1/device/
```

In one of those results, you should see something like:


```
activate_slack     deactivate_slack  hidraw      power                  sensor_physical_height  uevent
activation_height  driver            min_height  sensor_logical_height  sensor_physical_width
activation_width   firmware          min_width   sensor_logical_width   subsystem
```

If you find it, please report the values from:
If the files can be found in hidraw0


```
cat /sys/class/hidraw/hidraw0/device/*
```

If the files can be found in hidraw1


```
cat /sys/class/hidraw/hidraw1/device/*
```

----------


## rafiyr

Hi, I seem to be quite behind in the forum.  For firmware version, switching modes (turn off touch or pen in hardware) and calibration, I have a few little tools at:
http://code.launchpad.net/~utouch-te...rig-calibrator

For people with apt:


```
apt-get install libusb-dev
bzr branch lp:~utouch-team/utouch/ntrig-calibrator
cd ntrig_calib
./firmware_version.sh
```

For suse users and others, get the headers for libusb one way or another  :Wink: 

Note, older firmwares won't give a proper version with this code.  But in those cases, you don't really have a shot at getting multi-touch working anyway.  (If there are enough people out there, who really care, I do have a general idea how to get the version off the older firmwares, so speak up).

I'm working on pushing load time firmware id to the kernel driver, so hopefully 2.6.36 or 37 will just have the version in the boot log.

----------


## rafiyr

> Here it is updated source for XT2 WMI driver.


Interesting I have different codes for my xt and a friend's xt2 for the hinge rotation. 0xe04[67] for the xt, I don't have the xt2 codes at the moment, but they were pretty close, not 0xff...

----------


## enneract

> Interesting I have different codes for my xt and a friend's xt2 for the hinge rotation. 0xe04[67] for the xt, I don't have the xt2 codes at the moment, but they were pretty close, not 0xff...



Well... this works on my system. The only things I can think of that could be causing the diff is that I have the latest bios update from dell (A09)

----------


## markginter24

Well - had to bail and go back to ubuntu.  Installed the 10.04.1 - and the only thing I had to do with the touch/stylus was simply add the udev rules and the xorg.conf -- no compiling necessary.  wow.  anyway - managed to get gdm in opensuse to not allow me to log in and that's a bust - so thanks for the help guys.

----------


## brettpim

Favux and others,

I want to apologize for my silence on the forums.  I have not abandoned my work to get the multi-touch working and give feedback to the forum.  I had some emergency family travel and now I am back, the University term is starting and this will be unavoidably busy for me for a bit.

I will be back and I am still excited to get multi-touch working.

regards
brettpim

----------


## Favux

Hi brettpim,

Welcome back.  Looking forward to your multi-touch input.

----------


## Ayuthia

There is a wiki for multitouch now.  You can find it here.  If you are testing Maverick, you can try out gesturetest (look in the wiki about testing multitouch in Maverick) and help test it out.

It seems to catch the gestures pretty well.  However, there are no applications that I know about that are available at this time to view.

The PyMT application does not seem to recognize the N-trig device (or else I am missing something to make it work) because I can only get one finger to be recognized.

----------


## rafiyr

> There is a wiki for multitouch now.  You can find it here.  If you are testing Maverick, you can try out gesturetest (look in the wiki about testing multitouch in Maverick) and help test it out.
> 
> It seems to catch the gestures pretty well.  However, there are no applications that I know about that are available at this time to view.
> 
> The PyMT application does not seem to recognize the N-trig device (or else I am missing something to make it work) because I can only get one finger to be recognized.


Thought they added support to read the event node directly (fairly recent addition).  Anyway, getting python bindings for the the mtdev library is in a general list of things to do.  I suspect that if that gets done the pymt stuff should go smoother.

If you're just getting single touch out of it, chances are that you're just using the x input module.

----------


## cocoa117

Hi, I am using HP TouchSmart TX2, and running 64 bit Lucid. I want to still use my pen input on the laptop touch screen, while connected external monitor to the VGA port. The external monitor was configured as extension to the laptop monitor in X. 

Currently I have two problem:
1. When I rotate the laptop screen, the stylus input mirror the cursor movement.

2. Even if I didn't rotate the laptop, when I try to use stylus input drawing on the laptop screen, the cursor position is always off set. 

I found the term calibration showing up here and there, but not sure if it is used to solve my problem number 2. Can some expert point it out?

Thanx

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi, I am using HP TouchSmart TX2, and running 64 bit Lucid. I want to still use my pen input on the laptop touch screen, while connected external monitor to the VGA port. The external monitor was configured as extension to the laptop monitor in X. 
> 
> Currently I have two problem:
> 1. When I rotate the laptop screen, the stylus input mirror the cursor movement.
> 
> 2. Even if I didn't rotate the laptop, when I try to use stylus input drawing on the laptop screen, the cursor position is always off set. 
> 
> I found the term calibration showing up here and there, but not sure if it is used to solve my problem number 2. Can some expert point it out?
> 
> Thanx


Are you saying that if the laptop is rotated (lid is closed--tablet mode) that everything is ok, but when you open the lid and rotate back to laptop mode that the cursor is in the opposite direction or is the cursor is close to the stylus and is following the stylus but the cursor is not under the stylus?

----------


## cocoa117

> Are you saying that if the laptop is rotated (lid is closed--tablet mode) that everything is ok, but when you open the lid and rotate back to laptop mode that the cursor is in the opposite direction or is the cursor is close to the stylus and is following the stylus but the cursor is not under the stylus?


Actually no, tablet mode has cursor mirroring movement syndrome, which seems have been reported here and I just haven't got chance to test it myself. 

My problem is how to tell x windows that the pen input is to tablet monitor only, so every time I use it, it does not move away to extended monitor. 

Make sense?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Actually no, tablet mode has cursor mirroring movement syndrome, which seems have been reported here and I just haven't got chance to test it myself. 
> 
> My problem is how to tell x windows that the pen input is to tablet monitor only, so every time I use it, it does not move away to extended monitor. 
> 
> Make sense?


That makes sense.  I have not had a chance to try my laptop with another monitor yet, but I think that the issue might be with the screen resolution that is currently set with the wacom driver.  Can you post the results of 


```
xinput list-props 'N-Trig Pen stylus'
```

If the stylus is not called 'N-Trig Pen stylus', replace it with the name or id that it is defined in xinput --list.

----------


## cocoa117

> That makes sense.  I have not had a chance to try my laptop with another monitor yet, but I think that the issue might be with the screen resolution that is currently set with the wacom driver.  Can you post the results of 
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props 'N-Trig Pen stylus'
> ```
> 
> If the stylus is not called 'N-Trig Pen stylus', replace it with the name or id that it is defined in xinput --list.


Here it is the result of xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                 	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]

And this is the 'N-Trig Pen', I think that is close enough

xinput list-props 'N-Trig Pen'
Device 'N-Trig Pen':
	Device Enabled (147):	1
	Device Accel Profile (269):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (270):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (272):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (273):	10.000000
	Evdev Reopen Attempts (263):	10
	Evdev Axis Inversion (274):	0, 0
	Evdev Axis Calibration (275):	<no items>
	Evdev Axes Swap (276):	0
	Axis Labels (277):	"Abs X" (266), "Abs Y" (267), "Abs Pressure" (268)
	Button Labels (278):	"Button 0" (265), "Button Unknown" (264), "Button Unknown" (264), "Button Wheel Up" (151), "Button Wheel Down" (152)
	Evdev Middle Button Emulation (279):	2
	Evdev Middle Button Timeout (280):	50
	Evdev Wheel Emulation (281):	0
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (282):	0, 0, 4, 5
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (283):	10
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (284):	200
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (285):	4
	Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (286):	0

----------


## Ayuthia

> Here it is the result of xinput --list
> 
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen                              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...


Ok.  From the information above, you are using the evdev driver for the stylus.  Lucid should be defaulting the stylus to the wacom driver.  Do you have something defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory or /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to define your stylus to evdev (or do you prefer your stylus to be using the evdev driver)?

Currently the recommendation is to use the wacom driver for the stylus because it will allow you to define the button on the stylus to be set as a right click.  The other nice feature is that you can define the resolution in the wacom driver.  For me, when I am checking the the properties using the wacom driver, it looks like:


```
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
        Device Enabled (148):   1
        Device Accel Profile (267):     0
        Device Accel Constant Deceleration (268):       1.000000
        Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):       1.000000
        Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
        Wacom Tablet Area (289):        0, 0, 9600, 7200
        Wacom Rotation (290):   0
        Wacom Pressurecurve (291):      0, 0, 100, 100
        Wacom Serial IDs (292): 1, 0, 2, 0
        Wacom TwinView Resolution (293):        0, 0, 0, 0
        Wacom Display Options (294):    -1, 0, 1
        Wacom Screen Area (295):        0, 0, 1280, 800
        Wacom Proximity Threshold (296):        42
        Wacom Capacity (297):   -1
        Wacom Pressure Threshold (298): 27
        Wacom Sample and Suppress (299):        2, 4
        Wacom Enable Touch (300):       0
        Wacom Hover Click (301):        1
        Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (302):       0
        Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (303):   50, 20, 250
        Wacom Tool Type (304):  "STYLUS" (306)
        Wacom Button Actions (305):     "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

You can see that my Wacom Screen Area is listed as 0, 0, 1280, 800.  I am thinking that yours is showing different values for the last two.

----------


## Nphyx

Hey guys, long time no see (again). I've been absolutely swamped at work and haven't even attempted to get n-trig fully functional in a while. Just popping in to pass on a couple discoveries.

I'm running Maverick now under Ubuntu (not Kubuntu). Everything works great out of the box. I had to install xserver-xorg-input-wacom and use the xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf to get rotation working, but xsetwacom was not playing nicely with my stylus at -all-. Here's what I get with xsetwacom list dev:



```
CNF8038     stylus
```

Attempting to set properties on "stylus" results in:


```
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
```

Attempting to set anything on CNF8083 fails silently.

Fortunately, I discovered I can now use xinput set-prop to set wacom rotation  :Smile: 

I modified rafiyr's zsh script to use that method instead (I think it was rafiyr, sorry if I mis-attributed).



```
#!/bin/zsh

# if we wanted to shift through all settings in xrandr order
order=(normal left inverted right)

# but if we just want to toggle between two:
order=(normal right)

wacom_names=(none ccw half cw)
xrandr_order=(normal left inverted right)
old=$xrandr_order[1]
if [ -e /dev/shm/rotation ]
then
	old=`cat /dev/shm/rotation`
fi


function rotate()
{
	# shift until we're at the current if its on the list
	z=();
	while [ $#order > 0 -a $order[1] != $old ]
	do
		z=($z $order[1]);
		shift order;
	done

	# if not found, just reset the list
	#
	if [ $#order = 0 ] 
	then
		order=($z)
		return
	fi

	order=($order $z)

	for ((x=0;x<$1;x++))
	do
		t=$order[1];
		shift order
		order=($order $t)
	done
}
function all_rotate()
{
	order=($xrandr_order)
	rotate $*
}

function reorient()
{
	orientation=$1
	topx=0
	topy=0
	bottomx=9600
	bottomy=7200
	swap=0
	invert_x=0
	invert_y=0

	real_topx=0
	real_topy=0
	real_bottomx=9600
	real_bottomy=7200


	case $orientation in
		[0-3] )
			reorient $xrandr_order[`expr $orientation + 1`]
		;;
		normal | untablet )
			wacom=0
			orientation=normal
			swap=0
			invert_x=0
			invert_y=0
		;;
		left )
			wacom=2
			swap=1
			invert_x=1
			invert_y=0
			tmp=$bottomy
			bottomy=$bottomx
			bottomx=$tmp
			orientation=left
		;;
		inverted )
			wacom=3
			swap=0
			invert_x=1
			invert_y=1
		;;
		right | tablet )
			wacom=1
			swap=1
			invert_x=0
			invert_y=1
			tmp=$bottomy
			bottomy=$bottomx
			bottomx=$tmp
			orientation=right
		;;
		180 )
			all_rotate 2;
			reorient $order[1];
			return;
		;;
		ccw )
			all_rotate 1;
			reorient $order[1];
			return
		;;
		cw )
			all_rotate `expr $#xrandr_order - 1`
			reorient $order[1];
			return
		;;
		next )
			rotate 1;
			reorient $order[1];
			return
		;;
		prev )
			rotate `expr $#order - 1`
			reorient $order[1];
			return
		;;
		* )
			return
		;;
	esac

	if [ $old != $orientation -o 1 ]
	then
		xrandr -o $orientation
		for dev in `xinput list | grep N-Trig | grep pointer | grep slave | cut -c 55-56`
		do
			case `xinput list-props "$dev" |& grep "Evdev\|Wacom" | head -1 | sed 's/^\s//' | cut -f 1 -d ' '` in
				Evdev )
					xinput set-prop "$dev" "Evdev Axes Swap" $swap
					xinput set-prop "$dev" "Evdev Axis Inversion" $invert_x $invert_y
					xinput set-prop "$dev" "Evdev Axis Calibration" $topx $bottomx $topy $bottomy
				;;
				Wacom )
					res=`xinput list-props "$dev" | grep -c "Wacom Rotation"`
					if [ $res ]
					then
						xinput set-prop "$dev" "Wacom Rotation" $wacom
					fi
				;;
			esac
		done
#		if [ `ps -u $USER | grep -c easystroke` -gt 0 ]
#		then
#			pkill easystroke
#			easystroke &
#		fi
	else
		print "orientation is $orientation\n";
	fi

	echo $orientation > /dev/shm/rotation

}

reorient $1
```

It works great! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Nphyx,

Thanks for the script.  Added to the HOW TO.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hey guys, long time no see (again). I've been absolutely swamped at work and haven't even attempted to get n-trig fully functional in a while. Just popping in to pass on a couple discoveries.
> 
> I'm running Maverick now under Ubuntu (not Kubuntu). Everything works great out of the box. I had to install xserver-xorg-input-wacom and use the xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf to get rotation working, but xsetwacom was not playing nicely with my stylus at -all-. Here's what I get with xsetwacom list dev:
> 
> It works great! Thanks


I can confirm that certainly looks a lot like my script, so I'll take the blame  :Smile: 

Thank you for migrating the script to xinput properties.  Moving forward, I think it makes a lot of sense for the supported features.

In other news, it sounds like more people are becoming aware of the problem and there's increasing interest in making these things follow the display orientation out of the box.  Hopefully we'll see sane support and configurations within a year.

----------


## Nphyx

Well, I downgraded Xorg to 1.8.2 in an attempt to resolve another issue (getting fglrx running in Maverick) and now I've lost touch. I still have stylus, and I've confirmed that I still have the device registered in xinput --list, and I'm getting output via xxd /dev/input/n-trig-touch. I also have the ntrig.ko installed by Ayuthia's auto-install script. I have the udev rules and xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf described above, which were working for me before.

I browsed through the thread, but the solution for similar problems seemed to be to update ntrig.ko, but I've already done that; any other thoughts, anyone? It's a real mystery as it should work out of the box with Maverick's xorg packages.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Well, I downgraded Xorg to 1.8.2 in an attempt to resolve another issue (getting fglrx running in Maverick) and now I've lost touch. I still have stylus, and I've confirmed that I still have the device registered in xinput --list, and I'm getting output via xxd /dev/input/n-trig-touch. I also have the ntrig.ko installed by Ayuthia's auto-install script. I have the udev rules and xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf described above, which were working for me before.
> 
> I browsed through the thread, but the solution for similar problems seemed to be to update ntrig.ko, but I've already done that; any other thoughts, anyone? It's a real mystery as it should work out of the box with Maverick's xorg packages.


Have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  I am guessing that the touch was rejected by xorg.  Feel free to post the log also if you like.

I have not tried downgrading xorg yet.  I am still trying to figure out why the Broadcom STA driver is failing partway through the downloads.

----------


## Nphyx

I'm still not sure what the cause was, but after painstakingly removing every Xorg package, downloading all the packages and dependencies manually from launchpad and installing via dpkg everything is working correctly again. You'd think there would be an easier way to do this, but there's no "downgrade package x to version y and downgrade all dependencies with it" button - at least not if the version you want to downgrade to is not in your archives or on the repository list anymore. It took about 2 1/2 hours to get everything and hand-check all the depends. Anyway, I'm just bitching, it works now  :Smile:

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm still not sure what the cause was, but after painstakingly removing every Xorg package, downloading all the packages and dependencies manually from launchpad and installing via dpkg everything is working correctly again. You'd think there would be an easier way to do this, but there's no "downgrade package x to version y and downgrade all dependencies with it" button - at least not if the version you want to downgrade to is not in your archives or on the repository list anymore. It took about 2 1/2 hours to get everything and hand-check all the depends. Anyway, I'm just bitching, it works now


Hopefully the next release of the fglrx driver will work with xorg-server-1.9.  I just saw that you switched over to Ubuntu to test.  I am currently using the Netbook Edition mainly to see how many multitouch gestures has been placed into Unity.  So far I have found:

three finger drag - moves windows
three finger single-tap - shows the desktop.
four finger single-tap - brings up the task switcher

Nothing fancy quite yet, but it is exciting to see the progress being made this quickly.

Nphyx (you have a Dell, right) or rafiyr, does the mouse touchpad provide multiouch capabilities through Synaptics?  The HP does not seem to do that in Linux yet.

----------


## Nphyx

Nah I have a tx2z, and still running Vista firmware (not willing/able to install Win7). Hoping they'll put out a linux firmware updater sometime soon, but no dice so far.

Edit: oh I misread you. No as far as I know the touchpad doesn't have multitouch support on the HP. At least it never reports that it does. I don't think the hardware supports it?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Nah I have a tx2z, and still running Vista firmware (not willing/able to install Win7). Hoping they'll put out a linux firmware updater sometime soon, but no dice so far.
> 
> Edit: oh I misread you. No as far as I know the touchpad doesn't have multitouch support on the HP. At least it never reports that it does. I don't think the hardware supports it?


I am not for sure about that right now either (I have the tx2-1025dx).  I was checking things out in Windows 7 for the touchpad and found that it provided two-finger scrolling.  I have not checked any further if it had any more than two or not though.  If it is only two, it could just be emulated.  Either way, I was surprised to see that it was able to do it.

----------


## antispin

I have an HP TouchSmart tx2 (tx2-1244ca). I installed the beta of Maverick and to my delight the stylus works out of the box. Touch does not appear to work reliably but I don't care at the moment. Thinking back to all the effort I put into getting the stylus working on earlier versions of Ubuntu, I'm very happy.

I used Nphyx's adapted script and found that (having named the script "rotate.sh"):

./rotate.sh 1 rotates to portrait more
./rotate.sh 0 rotates back to landscape mode

My only question at the moment is, can anyone suggest a method of getting auto-magic rotation using the hinge with this script? Pointers to relevant instructions are fine -- but I haven't seen anything Maverick-specific from digging around and am reluctant to break what already works  :Smile: 

thanks!

----------


## Favux

You'd have to add in the functionality of this script:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=225  With


```
new=`cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet`
```

as the hinge trigger.

----------


## rafiyr

> Nphyx (you have a Dell, right) or rafiyr, does the mouse touchpad provide multiouch capabilities through Synaptics?


The xt and xt2 use an alps which as far as I know is not at all mt capable.  I have made the alps module work well enough to use, so I just use the touchpad in its "standard ps2" mode.

----------


## Nphyx

> I have an HP TouchSmart tx2 (tx2-1244ca). I installed the beta of Maverick and to my delight the stylus works out of the box. Touch does not appear to work reliably but I don't care at the moment. Thinking back to all the effort I put into getting the stylus working on earlier versions of Ubuntu, I'm very happy.
> 
> I used Nphyx's adapted script and found that (having named the script "rotate.sh"):
> 
> ./rotate.sh 1 rotates to portrait more
> ./rotate.sh 0 rotates back to landscape mode
> 
> My only question at the moment is, can anyone suggest a method of getting auto-magic rotation using the hinge with this script? Pointers to relevant instructions are fine -- but I haven't seen anything Maverick-specific from digging around and am reluctant to break what already works 
> 
> thanks!


I made some adaptations to that script to get the rotation working the way I wanted it to; I don't remember if those were in the version I posted or not. My version only toggles back and forth between inverted and normal - I don't see much utility in portrait mode since it delivers an 800w screen (to narrow for most of the things I'd use it for). For that I use "rotate.zsh cw" and set it to a custom launcher in the gnome panel, so I can just tap it to go back and forth. I have never bothered with the HP WMI stuff trying to get autorotate to work, since usually when I go into tablet mode I am setting it on my easel which doesn't require rotation  :Smile:  The script *should* work if you can get the buttons / automagic trigger to call it. I'm not much good with shell scripts but if you have any questions about adapting it I might be able to answer (or Rafiyr).

----------


## ZardoZ84

I'm using Nphyx/Rafyx script in combination witch the auto-hinge script. Works really good!

I put the auto-hinde script changed to use Nphyx rotate script.



```
#!/bin/bash

# From Red_Lion post #576:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845911&page=58

old="0"
while true; do
  if [[ -e /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet ]]; then
    new=`cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet`
    if [[ $new != $old ]]; then
      if [[ $new == "0" ]]; then
	echo "Rotate to landscape."
	echo $new
	rotate.sh normal
      elif [[ $new == "1" ]]; then
	echo "Rotate to portrait."
	echo $new
	rotate.sh 180
      fi 
    fi
    old=$new
    sleep 1s
  fi
done
```

Plus, I noticed that xev and KDE shortcuts detect one of the buttons of the edge of the screen. I made a shortcut to these button that launch rotate.sh cw , giving the capacity of rotate the screen at will witch these button  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi ZardoZ84,

Nice work!


Hi ZardoZ84, antispin, and everyone,

I'm releasing *Magick Rotation 0.5* later today.  Using Ayuthia's new python xrotate.py (which also works manually as a stand alone) it will now support rotation for touch on evdev and should also work in Maverick.  It is also backward compatible.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

As promised *Magick Rotation 0.5*.  Evdev rotation is now supported.

----------


## rafiyr

> (to narrow for most of the things I'd use it for)


I use portrait mode heavily when reading (scientific papers/books/whatever).  Xournal for pdf annotation with the pen is actually really nice for proofreading.

For writing, I've found myself using a 24" 16:10 in portrait mode, even though I'm just using tex+vim+xterm.  Somehow its just nice.

For coding, I'm fond of two 20" 4:3 monitors side by side, but of course anything works since code is all in the mind anyway  :Smile: 





> Hi everyone,
> As promised *Magick Rotation 0.5*.  Evdev rotation is now supported.


Thanks again Ayuthia and Favux.  There are a few people I've heard from who are interested integration of automatic rotation, I'll pass on the link.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi everyone,
> 
> As promised *Magick Rotation 0.5*.  Evdev rotation is now supported.


Does anyone use KDE?  I have a plasmoid version of this currently for the tx2 series (it monitors the hp_wmi tablet value).

----------


## Vincent_Lin

Hi,

I'd like to ask you all ubuntu users on HP tx2z computers.  I have no intention to hijake this thread, but I am really helpless at this moment.  My apology in advance.

My tx2z had 10.04 installed.  It stopped working about a month ago - it would not boot at all.  The sympton was - no boot screen (you know, that HP and logo screen with bios setup options).  2 LED light keep on blinking.  I have tried to remove all user serviceable components (HD, ram, wifi module, optical drive) but still no go.  I contacted HP support and they want ~$380 to have it fixed.  I then noticed that this computer exhibited similar do-not-boot sympton when wakes up from suspend.  It did wake up most of the time, but sometimes it could not.  I have long suspected the Intel SSD I put in is not 100% compatible with this HP tx2z.  So I replaced the SSD with a WD 2.5" HD, and it boots fine and I installed 10.10 beta on it.  

Well, it works for 3 days, and now it would not boot again.  Same sympton.

Does anyone have similar experience?  Has anyone heard anything like that?  Is there a solution other than sending it into HP?

Thanks.

Vincent

----------


## Favux

Hi Vincent,

I was hoping somebody with a similar experience would answer.  But to demonstrate you aren't being ignored...

You've eliminated the mass storage as being the problem.  So it is sounding more like a failing power supply or capacitor (probably on the motherboard).

Have you tried it with and without the battery in?

----------


## Vincent_Lin

Thanks.  I was hoping more people would have chimed in.

I did some internet search and found out that tx2z, as well as other HP tablet computers, do exhibit either black screen (not booting), or overheating problem.  Actually, black screen (do not boot) is the result of GPU failure due to overheating. 

I did experience a couple of shutdowns due to overheating within last 6 months or so while I was encoding video from DV (what other heavy lifting this kind of small computer can do?)

From those Internet forum talks, only those insisted on HP's fault, and "threatened" to go to, or already gone to press/media, received free repair or some reimbursement of repair cost.

I contacted HP and they promised to talk to me and discuss a possible solution for me.  Though I have not received the call yet.

With this kind of (lack of)response in ubuntu community, I guess it is not that serious a problem for tx2z's.

Vincent

----------


## Ayuthia

That is interesting.  I have had a couple of overheating issues with my laptop (tx2-1025dx) but if I just waited a few seconds, it would start up just fine.  The only other problem that I had was a few months ago where the led would blink, but it was because of the battery.  I took it out and started up the laptop without problems and then placed the battery back.

I would have responded also, but with you mentioning your SSD problem, I just thought that my issue was a little different.

I mainly use Gentoo on this laptop and it seems to always be compiling and keeping the temps quite high but I have been fortunate enough to not have it break down yet.

I hope that HP gets back to you.  I have only had to contact them a couple of times (power supply issues and a motherboard recall on another laptop) and have had good responses from them.  Hopefully yours will turn out well too.

----------


## Nimless

Hi guys!

Long time away from the thread.

I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on my Dell XT, is it worth upgrading to 10.10 ? I heard multitouch should be native or working in 10.10 but I guess only with Windows 7 firmware am I right?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi guys!
> 
> Long time away from the thread.
> 
> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on my Dell XT, is it worth upgrading to 10.10 ? I heard multitouch should be native or working in 10.10 but I guess only with Windows 7 firmware am I right?


I am not for sure about how much multitouch is really in 10.10, but the code for it will be there.  As for the firmware, you will need the Windows 7 firmware if I understand correctly because the Vista firmware only produces two fingers and reports the second finger as a certain distance from the first where the Windows 7 version will report them as MT events.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

I have a HP tx2 connected to an HP Compaq L2105tm touschreen monitor. I used 10.04 and had no problem: both the stylus and touch worked well.

Then I upgraded to 10.10. I have also upgraded my Ntrig drivers in windows.

But this is what happens:
The stylus and finger touch will work fine and then they just jam up. The screen doesn't accept any input. I wait 10 seconds, it starts working again.

Anyone have any idea what is going on?

Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi lawrencegoodman,

Let's start by looking at the output of:


```
xinput --list
```

entered in a terminal.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

Sorry for the delayed response. Got busy at work.

Here is the output of xinput --list:


Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Quanta Computer Inc. Optical Touch Screen id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse           id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                         id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                         id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                        id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=20   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard      id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard      id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                   id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=19   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                            id=21   [slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

Looks good.  And it looks like you've updated the firmware like you said.

So let's look at the output of:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

and


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```


As an aside to *Ayuthia and Rafi*:  Why is the Maverick hid-ntrig.ko returning an "eraser" for the TX2z?  I assume this is spurious except on a Dell XT or XT2?

I guess the same question applies to N-Trig Touchscreen.  Unless it is in fact active and you can select between single finger touch and mulitouch?

I haven't seen a Xorg.0.log yet for Maverick with the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko or the equivalent.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

Thanks for the help!

For xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus":


lg@lg-laptop:~$ xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
        Device Enabled (140):   1
        Coordinate Transformation Matrix (142): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
        Device Accel Profile (263):     0
        Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):       1.000000
        Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):       1.000000
        Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):    10.000000
        Wacom Tablet Area (289):        0, 0, 9600, 7200
        Wacom Rotation (290):   0
        Wacom Pressurecurve (291):      0, 0, 100, 100
        Wacom Serial IDs (292): 1, 0, 2, 0
        Wacom TwinView Resolution (293):        0, 0, 0, 0
        Wacom Display Options (294):    -1, 0, 1
        Wacom Screen Area (295):        0, 0, 1024, 768
        Wacom Proximity Threshold (296):        42
        Wacom Capacity (297):   -1
        Wacom Pressure Threshold (298): 27
        Wacom Sample and Suppress (299):        2, 4
        Wacom Enable Touch (300):       0
        Wacom Hover Click (301):        1
        Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (302):       0
        Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (303):   50, 20, 250
        Wacom Tool Type (304):  "STYLUS" (306)
        Wacom Button Actions (305):     "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
lg@lg-laptop:~$ 


and for xinput list-props "N-Trig MultiTouch":


Device 'N-Trig MultiTouch':
        Device Enabled (140):   1
        Coordinate Transformation Matrix (142): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
        Device Accel Profile (263):     0
        Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):       1.000000
        Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):       1.000000
        Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):    10.000000
        Evdev Reopen Attempts (259):    10
        Evdev Axis Inversion (267):     0, 0
        Evdev Axis Calibration (268):   <no items>
        Evdev Axes Swap (269):  0
        Axis Labels (270):      "Abs X" (261), "Abs Y" (262), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
        Button Labels (271):    "Button Unknown" (260), "Button Unknown" (260), "Button Unknown" (260), "Button Wheel Up" (146), "Button Wheel Down" (147)
        Evdev Middle Button Emulation (272):    2
        Evdev Middle Button Timeout (273):      50
        Evdev Wheel Emulation (274):    0
        Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (275):       0, 0, 4, 5
        Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (276):    10
        Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (277):    200
        Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (278):     4
        Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (279):  0

----------


## Favux

Well, those look good too.  The stylus is on the wacom driver and touch on evdev like we want.  For grins lets look at:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen eraser"
```

and


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig Touchscreen"
```

By the way you can "box" the output by using the # on the upper right.  Two code tags appear.  Just place the output between them, just like with the quote tags.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

For eraser:




> Device 'N-Trig Pen eraser':
>         Device Enabled (140):   1
>         Coordinate Transformation Matrix (142): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
>         Device Accel Profile (263):     0
>         Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):       1.000000
>         Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):       1.000000
>         Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):    10.000000
>         Wacom Tablet Area (289):        0, 0, 9600, 7200
>         Wacom Rotation (290):   0
> ...



For touchscreen:





> Device 'N-Trig Touchscreen':
>         Device Enabled (140):   1
>         Coordinate Transformation Matrix (142): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
>         Device Accel Profile (263):     0
>         Device Accel Constant Deceleration (264):       1.000000
>         Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (265):       1.000000
>         Device Accel Velocity Scaling (266):    10.000000
>         Evdev Reopen Attempts (259):    10
>         Evdev Axis Inversion (267):     0, 0
> ...

----------


## Favux

Ha, that was worth doing.  You seem to have an eraser on the wacom driver.  Interesting since you don't have an eraser, unless you went and bought a new stylus.  You also have single finger touch "Touchscreen" on the evdev driver.  So we may be looking at a conflict from one or both.  My top suspect would be the two apparently active touches.

We need to look at your Xorg.0.log file to get a better idea of what is going on.  It's in /var/log.  Right click on it and compress it with Create Archive.  Then attach it to your next post with Manage Attachments below.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

Great. It's attached.

And no, I don't have a stylus with an eraser, though it does have a button on it to press.

----------


## Favux

Very useful.  First thing to deal with is that the name of the stylus has changed from "N-Trig Pen" to "N-Trig Pen stylus".  Let's see if making that change in the 50-wacom.conf eliminates the eraser.


```
 Section "InputClass"
     Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen stylus"
     MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
     Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
#    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen eraser"
#    Option "Ignore" "yes"
 EndSection
```

If that doesn't work (check xinput --list, or list-props, or Xorg.0.log) then remove the comments in front of the match line for the eraser and the Ignore line.  See if that eliminates eraser.

Messing with the .conf files in xorg.conf.d can break X.  So back up your current working 50-wacom.conf and be prepared to restore it from the command line.  If you don't know how ask.  To edit it use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
```

If this works we'll do something similar for Touchscreen, which is on the evdev touchscreen catchall, in the evdev.conf.  Multitouch is also on the evdev Touchscreen catchall where it's suppose to be.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

Just to clarify.

This is what it currently says in 50-wacom.conf:


```
# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

And now you want me to change it to:




> Section "InputClass"
>      Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
>     MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen stylus"
>      MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>      Driver "wacom"
>     Option "Button2" "3"
> #    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen eraser"
> #    Option "Ignore" "yes"
>  EndSection

----------


## Favux

Yes.  Be sure to back it up first.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

It got better by following the second option, but it still sticks, i.e. I will have to tap it twice or three times to get it to respond. But my Xorg didn't crash and I think we are on the right track. Should we do the next step?

----------


## Favux

That's sounding good.  Looking like we do want to exclude the eraser.  So let's try fixing evdev.  Can you do me a favor?  I'm in Windows on my Maverick machine and can't really reboot now.  Can you look in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf for the evdev.conf?  I think it's called 05-evdev.conf.  Then post the name (if I got it wrong) and the contents.  Then I can show you the change to make.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

The file is called 10-evdev.conf. Contents are below:





> #
> # Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems
> # We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers
> # and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below
> # matches everything but joysticks.
> 
> Section "InputClass"
>         Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"
>         MatchIsPointer "on"
> ...

----------


## Favux

Thanks for posting the evdev.conf contents.

Alright, fingers crossed:


```
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"
MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "evdev"
MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Touchscreen"
Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection
```

Hopefully the match line will work.

Don't forget to back up the evdev.conf in case we break X.

----------


## Ayuthia

> As an aside to *Ayuthia and Rafi*:  Why is the Maverick hid-ntrig.ko returning an "eraser" for the TX2z?  I assume this is spurious except on a Dell XT or XT2?
> 
> I guess the same question applies to N-Trig Touchscreen.  Unless it is in fact active and you can select between single finger touch and mulitouch?
> 
> I haven't seen a Xorg.0.log yet for Maverick with the 5-4-10 hid-ntrig.ko or the equivalent.


You are correct about the eraser.  The reality of it is that the N-trig device is just a screen device that can handle a finger or a stylus with an eraser.  The requirement is that the stylus needs to have the eraser hardware to send the eraser event to the screen (so that it can be sent to the system).  So by default, the system will build the pen and eraser devices because the screen can handle it.  The xorg entry was discussed a little bit in posts 947 and 948. 

As for the Touchscreen and MultiTouch, at this time there will always be a Touchscreen and MultiTouch if multitouch is able to be reported by the firmware.  This is because the kernel module checks for values coming from the physical input (single-touch) and then it checks the logical to see if multitouch is available.  So for the multitouch, it does find both but it always reports to the MultiTouch.

----------


## Ayuthia

lawrencegoodman - Once you have an opportunity (it can be before or after Favux's changes), can you check dmesg to see if there are any messages coming out there when things get stuck?  Also, is the mouse touchpad responding when things stick?

----------


## lawrencegoodman

Let me see how it goes and I will post tomorrow. I am not sure if it is fully working yet.

Thank you for all the help.

----------


## dmegg

I have a tx2-1024ca.  Single touch worked with Lucid, but even that isn't recognized out of the box with Maverick (Maverick does recognize and use the stylus, however).

I'm guessing that I have to do the N-trig firmware upgrade, but the N-trig site says it's Win7 only.  I used to have Vista on my notebook, but after not booting it for 6 months, I deleted even that.  Any tricks for doing the firmware upgrade? I have XP running in VirtualBox, but I doubt there's any way that can help.

$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have a tx2-1024ca.  Single touch worked with Lucid, but even that isn't recognized out of the box with Maverick (Maverick does recognize and use the stylus, however).
> 
> I'm guessing that I have to do the N-trig firmware upgrade, but the N-trig site says it's Win7 only.  I used to have Vista on my notebook, but after not booting it for 6 months, I deleted even that.  Any tricks for doing the firmware upgrade? I have XP running in VirtualBox, but I doubt there's any way that can help.
> 
> $ xinput --list
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...


Can you post the results of:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

and also attach a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  I am thinking that we can check to see if we get any response from one of the N-Trig Touchscreen events, we should be able to configure it to work.

----------


## dmegg

> Can you post the results of:
> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /dev/input/by-path
> ```
> 
> and also attach a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  I am thinking that we can check to see if we get any response from one of the N-Trig Touchscreen events, we should be able to configure it to work.


Thanks, Ayuthia.  I've attached the log (sorry that the forum made me gzip it), and am including the listing here.  I'm especially curious about why most of my devices show up twice in xinput --list:

$ ls -l /dev/input/by-path/
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:13.0-usb-0:1:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-10-16 07:35 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event12
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-10-16 07:35 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse3
$

----------


## Ayuthia

The Vista firmware reports that there are two different input sections for the device when the kernel module reads it.  However, only one reports from the first input.  If I remember correctly, the double entry only exists in the first two firmware releases that they made (the Vista firmware and 2.59 (which reports touch from the second input)).  After that, they were able to get things to have only one input section.  I am not for sure what the purpose was for those two inputs though.  Since the kernel module is able to see both input sections from the firmware report, it created the pen and touch from those two entries.

From what I can tell, you should be getting information from event8 (pen) and event9 (touch).  However, you mention that you are getting response from the pen but not touch.  The part that makes me wonder is the entry about grail.  That is used to recognize multitouch.  By any chance, have you installed utouch?  I am thinking that it might be the cause of the problem.

If it is not installed, do you get any response from:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9
```

To exit out of the application, press control-c.  I am finding that with utouch installed that I cannot get any information out of the event.

EDIT:
I am thinking that with evdev-grail not being to open, we might need to test your touch with the Wacom driver instead.  But I would like to see if you do get a response from the event via xxd.

----------


## dmegg

> From what I can tell, you should be getting information from event8 (pen) and event9 (touch).  However, you mention that you are getting response from the pen but not touch.  The part that makes me wonder is the entry about grail.  That is used to recognize multitouch.  By any chance, have you installed utouch?  I am thinking that it might be the cause of the problem.


You're right, I did have utouch installed.  I uninstalled it, but I cannot uninstall libutouch-grail1 since xserver-xorg-input-evdev depends on it.  I'm still seeing the grail error line in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log.




> If it is not installed, do you get any response from:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9
> ```
> 
> To exit out of the application, press control-c.  I am finding that with utouch installed that I cannot get any information out of the event.


I get no response from that command.




> EDIT:
> I am thinking that with evdev-grail not being to open, we might need to test your touch with the Wacom driver instead.  But I would like to see if you do get a response from the event via xxd.


I'm hoping eventually to find a path to multitouch on my tx2 (though I have no idea how I'm going to get the Windows 7 N-Trig firmware onto it).  Would that work with Wacom as well?  Of course, even single-touch would be an improvement right now.

Thanks again for all the help so far.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm hoping eventually to find a path to multitouch on my tx2 (though I have no idea how I'm going to get the Windows 7 N-Trig firmware onto it).  Would that work with Wacom as well?  Of course, even single-touch would be an improvement right now.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help so far.


Ok.  Let's try and see if we can get the wacom driver to work with it.  You will need to edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/50-wacom.conf and add the following entry to the end:


```
 Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Touchscreen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "touch" "on"
 EndSection
```

You will then need to restart X and see if it works.

As for the Win7 firmware, I am not for sure if there is an easy way to get it installed without having Windows 7 on it.

----------


## dmegg

> Ok.  Let's try and see if we can get the wacom driver to work with it.  You will need to edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/50-wacom.conf and add the following entry to the end:
> 
> 
> ```
>  Section "InputClass"
>  	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
> 	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Touchscreen"
>  	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>  	Driver "wacom"
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion.  I don't see any difference now in behaviour or in the output of xinput --list.  Do I also need to disable touchscreen recognition in 10-evdev.conf?  I've attached the Xorg.0.log, and here's xinput --list: [edit: now I see that touchscreen has disappeared from the list]



```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen stylus               	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen stylus               	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$
```

----------


## Ayuthia

```
(II) N-Trig Touchscreen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
```

I forgot to add one more option for the wacom driver.  What ended up happening is that the wacom driver did not have the type defined in our conf file so it assumed stylus.  Please change the information so that it shows:


```
 Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Touchscreen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Type" "touch"
	Option "touch" "on"
 EndSection
```

That should do it.  The next thing would be to verify that it is using the touch is to check the properties of the N-Trig Touchscreen (the following is an example if the id is 13 and 18):


```
xinput list-props 13
xinput list-props 18
```

If the N-Trig Touchscreen shows wacom instead of evdev, then all has changed.  If the touch works, then we are pretty much set.  The only thing that we will need to verify is which one is working so that if we need to turn touch off for any reason, we will need to be able to distinguish it from the other one.

----------


## dmegg

> ```
> (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
> ```
> 
> I forgot to add one more option for the wacom driver.  What ended up happening is that the wacom driver did not have the type defined in our conf file so it assumed stylus.  Please change the information so that it shows:
> 
> 
> ```
>  Section "InputClass"
> ...


No change, unfortunately.  The Xorg.0.log file seems to show the wacom driver unloaded, and the touchscreen does not show up in xinput --list:



```

$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
$
```

----------


## Favux

I'm thinking that the Vista firmware and 2.59 multiplexed the signal from the digitizer for stylus and touch.  In which case we're trying to configure a dependent device, touch, which Xorg's 1.7, 1.8, I think 1.9 don't allow.  So we'd need to use the xorg.conf.

I'm not advocating giving up yet.  I'm just saying.

For one thing we could try configuring touch with xsetwacom commands while using the standard N-trig snippet.

----------


## rafiyr

The "eraser" device oddly enough doesn't actually have anything to do with the pen.  It shows up if the sensor tells the software that it supports an eraser.  Ie, if you try a xt pen, the eraser will work.

I think maverick uses a forked hid-ntrig.  Something about the filters dropping contacts when they shouldn't be, and that messes up the gesture handling.  I'm working on update for upstream.  I'd like to do more than just turning off one check, so it might be a little bit before its ready.

uTouch won't do much with just one contact, so either the normal evdev or wacom should be fine for older firmwares.

I haven't looked carefully at the single touch support in the maverick hid-ntrig, does it emit any events on the touchscreen device?

----------


## rafiyr

> I'm thinking that the Vista firmware and 2.59 multiplexed the signal from the digitizer for stylus and touch.  In which case we're trying to configure a dependent device, touch, which Xorg's 1.7, 1.8, I think 1.9 don't allow.  So we'd need to use the xorg.conf.
> 
> I'm not advocating giving up yet.  I'm just saying.
> 
> For one thing we could try configuring touch with xsetwacom commands while using the standard N-trig snippet.


I'm not absolutely certain, but I thought that once the driver demultiplexed the streams, it did so even for the oldest firmwares.

One way or another, I'd recommend switching to a console (ctrl-alt-F2), find the event nodes (lsinput) and test them with evtest or input-events.  If no device spews events when you touch the screen, then it probably makes sense to compile the driver from an upstream source and try that in place of the module that ships with Maverick.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm not absolutely certain, but I thought that once the driver demultiplexed the streams, it did so even for the oldest firmwares.
> 
> One way or another, I'd recommend switching to a console (ctrl-alt-F2), find the event nodes (lsinput) and test them with evtest or input-events.  If no device spews events when you touch the screen, then it probably makes sense to compile the driver from an upstream source and try that in place of the module that ships with Maverick.


@dmegg - 
I am in agreement with rafiyr on this.  I just removed the firmware from my laptop so that it will go back to single-touch mode.  It created double entries for my touch and stylus (and eraser too).  However, my touch still worked.  I went into the console (via control-alt-F2) and grabbed my events (Yours were /dev/input/event9 and /dev/input/event14) through;


```
sudo lsinput
```

and then ran


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/event9
```

and


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/event14
```

and found that the first was working.  The key part is that you do need to do it from a console or else it will not respond.

If neither one work for you, you might need to install Vista back on your computer and install the firmware again (and possibly reset the touchscreen through the N-trig Pen and Touch in the Control Panel).

----------


## Ayuthia

I spoke too soon.  I forgot that I was testing in Gentoo instead of Ubuntu.  I am also not getting any response with single touch.  I am currently checking to see where it is getting stuck.

----------


## Ayuthia

One other thing to test.  Can you see if you get a response with touch through:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw0
```

or


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/hidraw1
```

I was able to get a response from single touch that way.

----------


## Ayuthia

@dmegg - I have found the problem and it is with the kernel module.  I have a patch that is currently working and I hope to post it here soon (with the procedure on how to install it).  Here is a link to the launchpad bug.  It is where I posted the patch if you want to look at it.

----------


## dmegg

> @dmegg - I have found the problem and it is with the kernel module.  I have a patch that is currently working and I hope to post it here soon (with the procedure on how to install it).  Here is a link to the launchpad bug.  It is where I posted the patch if you want to look at it.


Thanks so much, Ayuthia. My kernel-rebuilding days might be behind me (I was active in the Minix community around 1990, then the beginning of the Linux community in the early 1990s, patching and rebuilding kernels sometimes 2-3 times/day -- I enjoy just being a lazy end user now).  I still might be tempted to take a shot, though, instead of waiting for your patch to be accepted upstream and then work its way back down into an Ubuntu update.

Single touch was working on my laptop in Lucid, for what it's worth.  I can attach some of my old Lucid X11 config files if they're of any interest to anyone (just let me know which ones).

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks so much, Ayuthia. My kernel-rebuilding days might be behind me (I was active in the Minix community around 1990, then the beginning of the Linux community in the early 1990s, patching and rebuilding kernels sometimes 2-3 times/day -- I enjoy just being a lazy end user now).  I still might be tempted to take a shot, though, instead of waiting for your patch to be accepted upstream and then work its way back down into an Ubuntu update.
> 
> Single touch was working on my laptop in Lucid, for what it's worth.  I can attach some of my old Lucid X11 config files if they're of any interest to anyone (just let me know which ones).


I have an installer application that I will most likely slip the code into.  It should download all the packages needed to build the kernel module and install it for you.  I know how much fun it is to compile applications.   :Smile: 

There was a modification from the 2.6.35 kernel made in Maverick that was supposed to help make things work with the utouch code.  However, some things were accidentally left out of the code that allowed the single touch to report.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks so much, Ayuthia. My kernel-rebuilding days might be behind me (I was active in the Minix community around 1990, then the beginning of the Linux community in the early 1990s, patching and rebuilding kernels sometimes 2-3 times/day -- I enjoy just being a lazy end user now).  I still might be tempted to take a shot, though, instead of waiting for your patch to be accepted upstream and then work its way back down into an Ubuntu update.
> 
> Single touch was working on my laptop in Lucid, for what it's worth.  I can attach some of my old Lucid X11 config files if they're of any interest to anyone (just let me know which ones).


I just realized that you can use the current hid-ntrig.c source that Rafi Rubin created with the installer script.  It should work without issue.  Here is the link to the instructions.  Once you have it extracted, you will just need:


```
./installer.py ntrig
```

and it should install it for you.

You will probably want to remove the updated wacom entry that we created for the touch unless you want to use it.

----------


## Ayuthia

Here is a new experimental attempt for getting the hid-ntrig kernel module installed on Lucid or Maverick.  It will be through dkms so that each time the kernel is updated, it will automatically rebuild the hid-ntrig kernel module for you.

For the most part, people using Maverick might need this if they are using Vista or only have N-Trig Touchscreen as their touch device.  Currently Maverick does not have it working as of yet for those people.

Those using Lucid might like it if they are already using the 05/04/2010 version that Rafi Rubin created.  This is just building it inside dkms for you.

There should not be any additional packages to install as far as I know (besides aptitude for going back to the original version).  It should be ready to go as long has you have used Hardware Drivers to install fglrx or install a Broadcom driver.  If you do find that there is a package missing, let me know and I will update this.

To install:

Step 1:
Change over to the /usr/src directory:


```
cd /usr/src
```

Step 2:
Download the package:

*Lucid*


```
sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/lucid/ntrig-20100504.tar.bz2
```

*Maverick*


```
sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/maverick/ntrig-20100504.tar.bz2
```

Step 3:
Extract the package:


```
sudo tar -xvjf ntrig-20100504.tar.bz2
```

Step 4:
Add the module:


```
sudo dkms add -m ntrig -v 20100504
```

Step 5:
Build the module:


```
sudo dkms build -m ntrig -v 20100504
```

Step 6:
Install the module:


```
sudo dkms install -m ntrig -v 20100504
```

That is it!  After that, each time a new kernel is updated, it will automatically run it for you.  If you don't want to use it anymore:

Step 1:
Remove the kernel module from the system:


```
sudo dkms remove -m ntrig -v 20100504 --all
```

Step 2:
If you don't have aptitude installed:


```
sudo apt-get install aptiutde
```

Step 3:
Rebuild the original kernel module:


```
sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
```

I chose to use aptitude here only because I know that it can reinstall a package for you.  I am not for sure if there is an equivalent in apt-get or through Synaptic.

----------


## dmegg

> Here is a new experimental try for getting the hid-ntrig kernel module installed on Lucid or Maverick.  It will be through dkms so that each time the kernel is updated, it will automatically rebuild the hid-ntrig kernel module for you.


Thank you for all the work.  I rolled out the previous changes I'd made to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/* (I think it's all back to default), built and installed the module, and then rebooted.  Touching the screen in X11 still has no visible effect, but whenever I move my finger around the screen, I get a lot of output from

$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9

I guess I just need a way now to tell XOrg to use this as a pointing device, the way it did in Lucid.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thank you for all the work.  I rolled out the previous changes I'd made to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/* (I think it's all back to default), built and installed the module, and then rebooted.  Touching the screen in X11 still has no visible effect, but whenever I move my finger around the screen, I get a lot of output from
> 
> $ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9
> 
> I guess I just need a way now to tell XOrg to use this as a pointing device, the way it did in Lucid.


Thank you for testing that version out!

If you don't mind, can we confirm that the module did successfully install?  We need to check two places:


```
ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
```

and


```
ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
```

If you get a response in the second but not the first, then it worked.

We can then check the results of:


```
xinput --list
```

and please also supply a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and we can see what is happening.  If the hid-ntrig module did not install correctly, then we need to figure out what happened.

----------


## dmegg

> Thank you for testing that version out!
> 
> If you don't mind, can we confirm that the module did successfully install?  We need to check two places:
> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
> ```
> 
> ...


I get responses from both (the second one, obviously, is the one I just built):



```
david@snape:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14688 2010-10-16 20:38 /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
david@snape:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22464 2010-10-21 18:03 /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
david@snape:~$
```




> We can then check the results of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput --list
> ```


Here it is:



```
david@snape:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)]
david@snape:~$
```




> and please also supply a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and we can see what is happening.  If the hid-ntrig module did not install correctly, then we need to figure out what happened.


Attached.  As always, thanks.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I get responses from both (the second one, obviously, is the one I just built):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> david@snape:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14688 2010-10-16 20:38 /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
> david@snape:~$ ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22464 2010-10-21 18:03 /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
> ...


Apparently my first attempt at this for some reason did not remove the first one.  Please move the one in the first listing out and then try again because it is most likely the one that the system is reading:


```
sudo mv /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko $HOME
sudo depmod -a
```

You will then need to restart and hopefully we will get better results.

----------


## dmegg

> Apparently my first attempt at this for some reason did not remove the first one.  Please move the one in the first listing out and then try again because it is most likely the one that the system is reading:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo mv /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko $HOME
> sudo depmod -a
> ```
> 
> You will then need to restart and hopefully we will get better results.


Same result, unfortunately (I've confirmed that the older module is no longer there).  The touchscreen is definitely being recognized by the OS, however.  Here's the output of xinput --list:

[code]⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)][code]

And here's the output of xinput list-props 15:

[code]Device 'N-Trig Touchscreen':
	Device Enabled (148):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (274):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (275):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (276):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (277):	10.000000
	Evdev Reopen Attempts (264):	10
	Evdev Axis Inversion (278):	0, 0
	Evdev Axis Calibration (279):	<no items>
	Evdev Axes Swap (280):	0
	Axis Labels (281):	"Abs X" (272), "Abs Y" (273), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Button Labels (282):	"Button Unknown" (265), "Button Unknown" (265), "Button Unknown" (265), "Button Wheel Up" (154), "Button Wheel Down" (155)
	Evdev Middle Button Emulation (283):	2
	Evdev Middle Button Timeout (284):	50
	Evdev Wheel Emulation (285):	0
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (286):	0, 0, 4, 5
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (287):	10
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (288):	200
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (289):	4
	Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (290):	0[code]

Using sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9 gives me output whenever I touch the screen and move my finger around.  It seems to be just XOrg that's not using the touchscreen as a pointer.  I noted the following (twice) in the XOrg log:



```
[    23.642] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/inpu
t/event9)
[    23.642] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
[    23.642] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: always reports core events
[    23.642] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
[    23.681] (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: Found absolute axes
[    23.681] (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: Found x and y absolute axes
[    23.681] (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: Found absolute touchscreen
[    23.681] (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: Configuring as touchscreen
[    23.681] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    23.681] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    23.681] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Touchscreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)
[    23.681] (II) N-Trig Touchscreen: initialized for absolute axes.
[    23.682] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/mouse2)
[    23.682] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Does the last line mean that the touchscreen is never being attached?  Is there a way I can manually attach it as a pointer from inside an X session?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Using sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/event9 gives me output whenever I touch the screen and move my finger around.  It seems to be just XOrg that's not using the touchscreen as a pointer.  I noted the following (twice) in the XOrg log:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [    23.642] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/inpu
> t/event9)
> [    23.642] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
> [    23.642] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: always reports core events
> ...


The ignoring portion is referring to the /dev/input/mouse and not the touchscreen event.

Can you try out:


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/event9
```

to see if it reports anything?  You might need to do this in the Console (via control-alt-F2).  If you do get any results, can you let us know what codes you get?

EDIT:
I forgot to mention that it looks like the kernel module is working now because you are getting a response from the event.  The previous version should not have reported anything.

----------


## dmegg

> Can you try out:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo evtest /dev/input/event9
> ```
> 
> to see if it reports anything?  You might need to do this in the Console (via control-alt-F2).  If you do get any results, can you let us know what codes you get?


The command worked fine in gnome-terminal.  Here's the beginning of the output (the events arrived when I moved my finger around the screen):



```
david@snape:~$ sudo evtest /dev/input/event9
[sudo] password for david: 
Input driver version is 1.0.1
Input device ID: bus 0x3 vendor 0x1b96 product 0x1 version 0x110
Input device name: "N-Trig Touchscreen"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 330 (Touch)
    Event code 333 (Tool Doubletap)
  Event type 3 (Absolute)
    Event code 0 (X)
      Value   4469
      Min        0
      Max     9600
    Event code 1 (Y)
      Value    477
      Min        0
      Max     7200
    Event code 40 (Misc)
      Value      0
      Min        0
      Max        1
    Event code 41 (?)
      Value      0
      Min        0
      Max        1
  Event type 4 (Misc)
    Event code 4 (ScanCode)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1287765860.572640, type 1 (Key), code 330 (Touch), value 1
Event: time 1287765860.572647, type 1 (Key), code 333 (Tool Doubletap), value 1
Event: time 1287765860.572649, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6264
Event: time 1287765860.572652, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2402
Event: time 1287765860.572655, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.580711, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2408
Event: time 1287765860.580721, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.587640, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6263
Event: time 1287765860.587653, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2417
Event: time 1287765860.587655, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.595664, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6261
Event: time 1287765860.595669, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2428
Event: time 1287765860.595671, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.602668, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6258
Event: time 1287765860.602673, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2443
Event: time 1287765860.602676, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.610666, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6254
Event: time 1287765860.610671, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2462
Event: time 1287765860.610674, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.617663, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6250
Event: time 1287765860.617668, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2488
Event: time 1287765860.617670, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.625635, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6247
Event: time 1287765860.625640, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2517
Event: time 1287765860.625644, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.632653, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6243
Event: time 1287765860.632659, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2549
Event: time 1287765860.632661, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.640641, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6239
Event: time 1287765860.640649, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2586
Event: time 1287765860.640652, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.647664, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6236
Event: time 1287765860.647676, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2623
Event: time 1287765860.647680, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1287765860.655636, type 3 (Absolute), code 0 (X), value 6233
Event: time 1287765860.655643, type 3 (Absolute), code 1 (Y), value 2658
```

----------


## Ayuthia

I was wrong about the kernel module.  I just removed the firmware from my touchscreen and was unable to get it to work with that version.

However, the patch that I created in launchpad is working.  If you don't mind, can you try the following:


```
sudo dkms remove -m ntrig -v 20100504 --all
cd /usr/src
sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/maverick/ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2
sudo tar -xvjf ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2
sudo dkms add -m ntrig -v 20101020
sudo dkms build -m ntrig -v 20101020
sudo dkms install -m ntrig -v 20101020
```

You will then need to restart.

From what I can tell, the evdev driver does not like the doubletap that is coming in.

Hopefully this should do the trick.

----------


## dmegg

> However, the patch that I created in launchpad is working.  If you don't mind, can you try the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dkms remove -m ntrig -v 20100504 --all
> cd /usr/src
> sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/maverick/ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2
> sudo tar -xvjf ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2
> sudo dkms add -m ntrig -v 20101020
> ...


Victory! Single-touch is working in Maverick on my TX2 with the Vista N-Trig drivers.  Thanks for all your help and patience.

----------


## lps1

I would like to add that I have a very similar setup and I have also successfully followed the steps to getting touch in maverick. Thanks. 

Now, when are multitouch gestures going to arrive?!

----------


## dmegg

> I would like to add that I have a very similar setup and I have also successfully followed the steps to getting touch in maverick. Thanks. 
> 
> Now, when are multitouch gestures going to arrive?!


From what I understand, to get multitouch you have to be able to run Windows 7 and update to the newest N-Trig firmware.  After that, you probably need to install utouch or something similar, but since I can't get past step 1, I can't really say right now.

----------


## markginter24

Hey Guys.  I went ahead and put Windows 7 on my tx2 so I could upgrade to the latest firmware - and after doing so all I get is Eraser and Stylus in the xsetwacom list.  I cannot disable/enable touch - and touch is definitely working. This is all on Maverick.

xsetwacom list
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
N-Trig Pen stylus STYLUS

xsetwacom -v list

... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST pointer' (4).
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST keyboard' (5).
... Found device 'Power Button' (6).
... Found device 'Video Bus' (7).
... Found device 'Power Button' (8).
... Found device 'Sleep Button' (9).
... Found device 'HP Webcam' (10).
... Found device 'N-Trig Touchscreen' (11).
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen eraser' (12).
N-Trig Pen eraser ERASER    
... Found device 'N-Trig Pen stylus' (13).
N-Trig Pen stylus STYLUS    
... Found device 'N-Trig MultiTouch' (14).
... Found device 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' (15).
... Found device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' (16).
... Found device 'HP WMI hotkeys' (17).


xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]

Also - I followed the DKMS instructions on these last two pages and it made no difference.  What could I be missing?

----------


## Favux

Hi markginter24,

It's the N-trig snippet Rafi submitted to the LWP for inclusion in the 50-wacom.conf.  It sets the stylus up on wacom but lets touch fall through to the evdev driver.  You can test it by using the evdev touch on and off commands.  To enable wacom for touch you'll need to change the snippet from:


```
Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

to


```
Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

and then use an xsetwacom script to set up the stylus and multitouch.

----------


## markginter24

Forgive my ignorance - but I'm having a deal of a time trying to find the evdev commands to enable/disable touch.  Where can I go to bookmark the link?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Forgive my ignorance - but I'm having a deal of a time trying to find the evdev commands to enable/disable touch.  Where can I go to bookmark the link?


It is found on the first post of this thread under 5b.  If you are using evdev:
To turn off


```
xinput set-prop 'N-Trig MultiTouch' 'Device Enabled' 0
```

To turn on:


```
xinput set-prop 'N-Trig MultiTouch' 'Device Enabled' 1
```

----------


## markginter24

Thank you.  I stopped reading the first post after it said that Maverick worked out of the box.  Didn't realize there was more info further down.  Maybe a little note to keep reading.  

Thanks again.

----------


## Ayuthia

*Warning:  Using this application can cause your system to lock up.  It is still experimental.*

For those of you that want to try out some multitouch gestures in Maverick, you can try ginn ("Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits").  The following is how I was able to get it installed:
Install the build dependencies (not for sure if this step is needed or not)


```
sudo apt-get install utouch
sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest
sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev
sudo apt-get install libxi-dev
sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev
```

Download the following ginn source (I had to make a couple of modifications so that I could get the drag to work):


```
cd
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/ginn/ginn.tar.bz2
```

Extract the package:


```
tar -xvjf ginn.tar.bz2
```

Compile and install:


```
cd ginn
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
sudo cp etc/wishes.xml /etc/
```

Now you should be able to run the application:


```
ginn
```

ginn reads the /etc/wishes.xml file to figure out the gesture rules for each application.  In this set Inkscape has the pinching ability and Firefox should have the two-finger up/down drag for scrolling and two-finger left/right drag for page forward and page back.  I am currently trying out the Firefox 4.0 version so if you are using Minefield, it should work there too.  However, if Firefox does not work, please let me know because I was unable to test it out but I think I have the application name correct.

I have been testing it out, and I have run into some occasional lockups.  I have not figured out what is happening there as of yet.

----------


## h38thsc0tt

> *Warning:  Using this application can cause your system to lock up.  It is still experimental.*
> 
> For those of you that want to try out some multitouch gestures in Maverick, you can try ginn ("Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits").  The following is how I was able to get it installed:
> Install the build dependencies (not for sure if this step is needed or not)
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install utouch
> sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest
> ...


Hello I decided to try your application but I got the following error during this step.


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```



```
checking for XTST... no
configure: error: Package requirements (xtst >= 1.1.0) were not met:

No package 'xtst' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XTST_CFLAGS
and XTST_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```

Any suggestions on what I need to do.  Thanks

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hello I decided to try your application but I got the following error during this step.
> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure --prefix=/usr
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like I missed one of the dependencies.  Sorry about that.  Please try:


```
sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev
```

and then do the ./configure --prefix=/usr again.

----------


## Cobuntu

@Ayuthia
You are my personal hero! I did as you said and added Ginn to autostart - what can I say, I have 2-Finger scrolling in Firefox 3.6, Open Office, Nautilus and every other program on my tx2 now! Last/Next page in Firefox does not work, only in Nautilus. Zooming in and out works in the picture viewer. Did not try anything else as the only thing I really wanted badly was 2-Finger scrolling. Well done and thanks again!

----------


## Ayuthia

> @Ayuthia
> You are my personal hero! I did as you said and added Ginn to autostart - what can I say, I have 2-Finger scrolling in Firefox 3.6, Open Office, Nautilus and every other program on my tx2 now! Last/Next page in Firefox does not work, only in Nautilus. Zooming in and out works in the picture viewer. Did not try anything else as the only thing I really wanted badly was 2-Finger scrolling. Well done and thanks again!


I am glad it is working!  I am thinking that the last/next page might now seem to be working because of the sensitivity setting for it.  The minimum value might be too high that it is ignoring it.  I'll check into it.

----------


## enneract

I didn't see it posted here, but maybe I missed it.

There is a new n-trig software package available for the XT2, but it is confirmed to work on the XT also.

Driver Version:   1.26.8.47
Firmware Version: 4.9.15.13.15
Software Version: 3.118

About to reload ubuntu and start this all over again, will report how it works.

Really hoping that tablet support is functional enough that I can relegate my windows install back to my esata hdd...

----------


## Ubuntiac

> There is a new n-trig software package available for the XT2, but it is confirmed to work on the XT also.
> 
> Driver Version:   1.26.8.47
> Firmware Version: 4.9.15.13.15
> Software Version: 3.118


Can you link to where you found that? I've been searching around, but only seem to come across 2.172 everywhere...

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Magick Rotation 1.1 is posted.  Hosted on Launchpad now:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation  instead of the Rotation HOW TO.

This version includes touch toggling.  So you can dispense with a separate touch on/off script if you want.

----------


## enneract

> Can you link to where you found that? I've been searching around, but only seem to come across 2.172 everywhere...


http://support.dell.com/support/down...eckFormat=true

win7 32bit installer.

Installer works hella better too.

----------


## Pikachuu

Actually, how do you tell if the system is detecting multiple touches? Or rather, what should be the correct behaviour for multitouch?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Actually, how do you tell if the system is detecting multiple touches? Or rather, what should be the correct behaviour for multitouch?


The easiest way is to install utouch and run:


```
gesturetest 0 0 0xffffffff
```

Once you touch the screen, it should produce some output.  You should be able to see things like:


```
Gesture ID:             31
        Gesture Type:   3: Drag - Two Fingers
        Device ID:      13
        Timestamp:      204049
        Root Window:    0xa8: (root window)
        Event Window:   0x680001c: "jayhawk : gesturetest"
        Child Window:   0x680001c: "jayhawk : gesturetest"
        Focus X:        408.484955
        Focus Y:        456.729156
        Status:         1
        Num Props:      16
                Property 0:     0.000000
                Property 1:     0.145833
                Property 2:     0.000000
                Property 3:     0.004557
                Property 4:     408.484955
                Property 5:     456.729156
                Property 6:     316.266693
                Property 7:     417.111115
                Property 8:     499.733368
                Property 9:     497.222229
                Property 10:    12.000000
                Property 11:    499.733368
                Property 12:    417.111115
                Property 13:    13.000000
                Property 14:    316.266693
                Property 15:    497.222229
```

Three fingers will show environment gestures and four fingers should show meta gestures.

Your N-trig touch device should be listed as N-Trig MultiTouch and not N-Trig Touchscreen.  You will need to have a Win 7 firmware installed also (not version 2.59 though).

----------


## Zeno Cosini

According to the Dell Support website, the N-trig driver version 2.239 is compatible with the Dell XT2. For the Dell XT, the latest compatible version that I can find is 2.172.

Is there a separate distribution of the driver version 2.239 for the Dell XT? Or is there anybody who has tried the above driver version 2.239 on the Dell XT and can cofirm that it works? 

Or is it even better to use a later version, like the most recent version 3.118.026?

----------


## rafiyr

> According to the Dell Support website, the N-trig driver version 2.239 is compatible with the Dell XT2. For the Dell XT, the latest compatible version that I can find is 2.172.
> 
> Is there a separate distribution of the driver version 2.239 for the Dell XT? Or is there anybody who has tried the above driver version 2.239 on the Dell XT and can cofirm that it works? 
> 
> Or is it even better to use a later version, like the most recent version 3.118.026?


I used 2.239 for months before the unfortunate demise of my XT (unrelated).  I have yet to see a single example where the XT and XT2 ntrig stuff behave differently.

That's not to say all sensors are the same.  I've seen quite a bit of variation from screen to screen (drift rates, dead zones...)  As far as firmware is concerned, go for it.

----------


## Pikachuu

> The easiest way is to install utouch and run:
> 
> 
> ```
> gesturetest 0 0 0xffffffff
> ```
> 
> *-snip-*
> Three fingers will show environment gestures and four fingers should show meta gestures.
> ...


I just tried it out and it gives the correct output. But only drags seem to register -- is it supposed to work that way?

Thanks for the help.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Tap works too but it really is a very fast tap.  :Mad:

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just tried it out and it gives the correct output. But only drags seem to register -- is it supposed to work that way?
> 
> Thanks for the help. 
> 
> EDIT: Tap works too but it really is a very fast tap.


You should be able to get the pinch and rotate gestures also.  Are you also getting the three and four finger gestures to work?

----------


## Pikachuu

> You should be able to get the pinch and rotate gestures also.  Are you also getting the three and four finger gestures to work?


Yeah, pinch and rotate work, and three and four finger gestures too, but environment/meta pinch/rotate is really difficult to pull off. @__@

----------


## rafiyr

> Yeah, pinch and rotate work, and three and four finger gestures too, but environment/meta pinch/rotate is really difficult to pull off. @__@


try iniating the gesture with three fingers then continue with two.

----------


## cocoa117

anyone know how to map your laptop lcd screen with stylus input when you have external monitor? I am using 10.10, and both pen touch input working fine. I am also using magic-rotation 1.1 I think. 

I attach external monitor to the VGA connector, with ATI fglrx driver. The virtual screen size is 2560 x 1024 (desktop area). With this setup, when I am using pen or touch input on the laptop lcd screen, the mouse cursor does not map to LCD screen. It always off course at some degree. 

I noticed people using Wacom Cintiq 12wx product in Ubuntu have similar issue. They call it "Map tablet to one Monitor"  here by Favux, but it's for Nvidia card, can we do that here with ATI card? If possible, how? I assume xorg.conf need to be changed

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Fortunately, I discovered I can now use xinput set-prop to set wacom rotation 
> 
> I modified rafiyr's zsh script to use that method instead (I think it was rafiyr, sorry if I mis-attributed).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/zsh
> 
> ...


I tried this under Kubuntu Natty Alpha 1, but just get:




> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
>   Extension:    150 (RANDR)                                                                                     
>   Minor opcode: 7 (RRSetScreenSize)                                                                             
>   Resource id:  0x14f

----------


## Favux

*A Call for Testers*

We just brought out Magick Rotation v. 1.2 on Launchpad:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation  This version significantly decreases CPU usage and adds an Installer feature.  Testers and feedback welcome.

As part of the changes it has become easier to add other tablet pc's.  Our first attempt is to *add the Dell XT & XT2's*.  *If you have a Dell* and would like to test please use the files below.  Substitute the 62-magick.rules attached (after renaming it from 62-magick.rules.txt to 62-magick.rules) for the one in the unpacked tar.  Do the same with the hinge.py file.  Then either disable hpwmi.py by renaming it or remove it and add oem_wmi.py in it's place.  Once that's done double click on magick-rotation and let the Installer go to work.

Good luck with testing!  Looking forward to some feedback.


Edit:  Updated some labelling on 62-magick.rules.  No functional change.

----------


## Ubuntiac

When I run it it says:




> "The following packages are going to be installed:
>  libavutil50
>  x11proto-xext-dev
>  x11proto-kb-dev
>  x11proto-render-dev
>  libxrender-dev
>  libxdmcp-dev
>  xtrans-dev
>  x11proto-core-dev
> ...


Is it really necessary to have all these -dev packages installed to get a hinge rotation working? I'm also wondering if Magick Rotation is likely to help with the fact that in Natty on a Dell Latitude XT, that the touch input doesn't rotate when you rotate the screen with randr...

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Basically you need gcc, libx11-dev and libxrandr-dev.  Not sure where all the rest are coming from.  Looks like Natty lacks a bunch of dev libraries that are normally there or wants to update them.  Don't know how rotation will go in Natty, you'd be the first tester.  Kernel and Xorg Xserver versions are what currently?


Edit:  By the way the missing libraries may have something to do with why you're not seeing rotation in Natty.  Seems to be a lot of xrandr stuff.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ubuntiac,
> 
> Basically you need gcc, libx11-dev and libxrandr-dev.  Not sure where all the rest are coming from.  Looks like Natty lacks a bunch of dev libraries that are normally there or wants to update them.  Don't know how rotation will go in Natty, you'd be the first tester.  Kernel and Xorg Xserver versions are what currently?
> 
> 
> Edit:  By the way the missing libraries may have something to do with why you're not seeing rotation in Natty.  Seems to be a lot of xrandr stuff.


I just installed Natty on my laptop and found that check.c does not compile in Natty right now.  However, libraries still seem to be the same as Maverick so I copied the 64-bit binary over and was able to get it to run.  I have attached it here in case you want to use it.  It will need to go into the magick-rotation folder.

After that was installed, I was able to get magick-rotation to work with touch.  I have an HP tx2 though but it should not really make a difference.

The extra dev packages that are listed are dependencies of libX11 and libXrandr.  Unfortunately those two libraries are linked to a lot of other input related X code, they are also needed.

----------


## wildschweini

hey friendz,  new in the forum but benefitting a lot due to your work!!! thanks a lot for this! I've got an latitude XT and try to get magick-rotation 1.2 running but it works only partially, even with ayuthia's hint. it starts fine and does toggling between touch on and off, but there is no hinge rotation at all. interestingly, it works quite good with a self-written rotation script: cellwriter starts but no enlargement of the panel takes places...  curious on your comments wildschweini

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Don't know how rotation will go in Natty, you'd be the first tester.  Kernel and Xorg Xserver versions are what currently?


No rotation so far... xserver-xorg is version 1:7.5+6ubuntu3b1
kernel is version 2.6.37-8




> Edit:  By the way the missing libraries may have something to do with why you're not seeing rotation in Natty.  Seems to be a lot of xrandr stuff.


I let it install them all, which finished without any visible error, and then restarted. I'm not seeing any difference when I rotate the screen yet. This may be related to Ayuthia's hint, which unfortunately I don't think I can use as my system is 32 bit and the binary he posted is 64 bit. If someone could post the 32 bit version of that same file from Maverick, I'd be much obliged!

----------


## Favux

Thanks for the feedback!

Hi wildschweini,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

What release of Ubuntu are you using?

Do you mind doing some more testing?  Right click on the Magick tray icon and click on Setup and then Advanced Setup check on Debugging tool logging and hit Save.  Then rotate and rotate back.  Go back into Advanced and check off Debugging and hit Save.  The log will be in your home directory.  Please post it.  Also you could right click on the Magick icon and tell it to quit.  Open a terminal and change directories into the magick-rotation folder.  Then run:


```
./magick-rotation
```

Go ahead and quit it again and see if it gives you an error.  Then do the same and try a rotation.  When you're back quit again.  Again post any errors.  Thanks.


Hi Ubuntiac,



> my system is 32 bit and the binary he posted is 64 bit. If someone could post the 32 bit version of that same file from Maverick, I'd be much obliged!


I take it you tried to compile it yourself and found check.c wouldn't compile in Natty, correct?

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Hi Ubuntiac,
> 
> I take it you tried to compile it yourself and found check.c wouldn't compile in Natty, correct?


Compile? Maybe I''ve missed something obvious, but all I did was:

1. Downloaded Magick-Rotation from http://launchpad.net/magick-rotation...on-1.2.tar.bz2
2. Unzipped it
3. Replaced the files as instructed in your "Call for Testers" post
4. Clicked on magic-rotation.py
5. Allowed it to install the packages listed in my previous post
6. Restarted my machine

Is there something I missed?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

The Installer is suppose to compile it for you if it works.  See if there is a file in the magick-rotation folder called checkmagic32.  If there is make sure the file firstrun was removed.  If not instructions on how to compile it are in Installer.txt.

Does the Magick icon show up in the Tray if you double click on magick-rotation but doesn't survive a reboot?  If that happens double click on magick-rotation and right click on the tray icon and hit Save.  It just means it isn't placing itself in autostart.


Hi wildschweini and interested testers,

I have a debug version of oem_wmi.py and hinge.py.  A few print statements.  These won't show in the Debugger log, so just do the rotation routine through the terminal as in the above post.

Just had a brain storm.  Post them in a bit.

----------


## Favux

Oh well, brain storm didn't pan out.

Here's the debug versions.  Substitute them in for the current files in magick-rotation.

Edit:  For Dell testers -
Other helpful things you could do is first right click on the Magick tray icon and click on Setup and then Advanced Setup check on Debugging tool logging and hit Save. Then rotate and rotate back. Go back into Advanced and check off Debugging and hit Save. The log will be in your home directory. Please post it.

Also you could right click on the Magick icon and tell it to Quit. Open a terminal and change directories into the magick-rotation folder. Then run:


```
./magick-rotation
```

Go ahead and Quit it again and see if it gives you an error. Then do the same and try a rotation. When you're back to laptop right click on the Magick icon and Quit again. Again post any errors.

What would be very useful in addition to the above is is to enter the following command in a terminal:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

Without hitting another key or anything rotate the screen into tablet and then rotate it back.  This should produce 6 lines, 3 after you rotate to tablet and 3 after you rotate back.  Exit xxd with a ctrl + z.  That set of 6 lines would be very helpful.  1 or 2 additional sets wouldn't hurt either.

Thanks.

----------


## Ubuntiac

checkmagic32 isn't appearing in the magick-rotate folder. I just tried to compile manually. Here's the error I'm getting:



```
user@neo:~/Apps/magick-rotation$ gcc -lX11 -lXrandr check.c -o checkmagick32
/tmp/ccqJQZRG.o: In function `main':                                                                                                                                            
check.c:(.text+0x2b): undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'                                                                                                                     
check.c:(.text+0x7e): undefined reference to `XRRSelectInput'                                                                                                                   
check.c:(.text+0x92): undefined reference to `XNextEvent'                                                                                                                       
check.c:(.text+0xa6): undefined reference to `XRRGetScreenInfo'                                                                                                                 
check.c:(.text+0xbe): undefined reference to `XRRConfigRotations'                                                                                                               
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> checkmagic32 isn't appearing in the magick-rotate folder. I just tried to compile manually. Here's the error I'm getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user@neo:~/Apps/magick-rotation$ gcc -lX11 -lXrandr check.c -o checkmagick32
> /tmp/ccqJQZRG.o: In function `main':                                                                                                                                            
> check.c:(.text+0x2b): undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'                                                                                                                     
> check.c:(.text+0x7e): undefined reference to `XRRSelectInput'                                                                                                                   
> ...


I am still trying to figure out why that is happening.  It is also happening in the 64-bit version.  I have been compiling in Maverick to make it work.  It is odd because I am able to compile all of this fine in Gentoo using the newer libraries.  Anyway, I have built the checkmagick32 in case you want to try it out.  I built this using a 64-bit machine using the -m32 command in the gcc so in theory, it should work.  If it doesn't, let us know and I will build the 32-bit version using a liveUSB.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Thanks Ayuthia,

I tried copying the checkmagic32 binary into the magick-rotation folder and following all the instructions in INSTALL.txt after the bit about compiling. Still no joy.

Checkmagic32 shows up in the system monitor/top but nothing appears in the system tray and rotating the screen does nothing. :/

Is there any other info I can provide to help?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks Ayuthia,
> 
> I tried copying the checkmagic32 binary into the magick-rotation folder and following all the instructions in INSTALL.txt after the bit about compiling. Still no joy.
> 
> Checkmagic32 shows up in the system monitor/top but nothing appears in the system tray and rotating the screen does nothing. :/
> 
> Is there any other info I can provide to help?


By any chance, have you removed the firstrun file in that folder (that is the file that tells the installer to run)?  If so, can you run magick-rotation from the Terminal to see if any error messages show?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntiac,

Darn, it would have been nice if it had worked.

Sure, use the debug file versions in post #13000 and follow the instructions about the debug log and using the terminal.

We'd both like to very much see the xxd output for a Dell!

Edit:  Oops!  Sorry for stepping on your toes.

----------


## Ayuthia

Ubuntiac - Please also try Favux's suggestion if the magick-rotation does not show any error messages.

----------


## Ubuntiac

OK, get ready for a data dump!

Firstly... progress! When I run ./magick-rotate from the CLI, it opens in my systray.  :Popcorn: 

The rest of your suggestions in #1300 give the following data:

I open MR and in the konsole is displayed:


```
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
```

Weird thing is, /dev/input/dell-wmi *does* exit. If *I* stat it, I get:


```
user@neo:/dev/input$ stat /dev/input/dell-wmi 
  File: `/dev/input/dell-wmi' -> `event8'
  Size: 6               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   symbolic link
Device: 5h/5d   Inode: 8372        Links: 1
Access: (0777/lrwxrwxrwx)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
Access: 2010-12-13 03:41:15.083907003 -0500                                                                                                                                         
Modify: 2010-12-13 00:07:12.036119003 -0500                                                                                                                                         
Change: 2010-12-13 00:07:12.036119003 -0500
```

I don't get any log file at all unless I turn logging on and then restart MR, when I quit, the console shows:


```
Unhandled exception in thread started by 
sys.excepthook is missing
lost sys.stderr
```

When I open, rotate the screen, turn off logging and save the log shows:


```
2010-12-13 04:18:26: killall checkmagick32
2010-12-13 04:18:26: cur_state: 143 
2010-12-13 04:18:45: checking for rotation
2010-12-13 04:18:46: ./checkmagick32
```

sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi returns nothing at all onscreen when I rotate. using event8 instead also gives nothing. Yeah, I used sudo.  :Confused: 

If I enter xrandr -o right, my screen (but not touch) rotate properly, and now cellwriter opens up as well as a notification. When I xrandr -o normal, I get another notification and cellwriter closes.

----------


## wildschweini

[QUOTE=Favux;10228628]Thanks for the feedback!

Hi wildschweini,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

What release of Ubuntu are you using?

Do you mind doing some more testing?  Right click on the Magick tray icon and click on Setup and then Advanced Setup check on Debugging tool logging and hit Save.  Then rotate and rotate back.  Go back into Advanced and check off Debugging and hit Save.  The log will be in your home directory.  Please post it.  Also you could right click on the Magick icon and tell it to quit.  Open a terminal and change directories into the magick-rotation folder.  Then run:


```
./magick-rotation
```

Go ahead and quit it again and see if it gives you an error.  Then do the same and try a rotation.  When you're back quit again.  Again post any errors.  Thanks.




 hi favux, 

tried to establish the magick rotation but still failed. it works only with my external rotation script. there is NO HINGE ROTATION at all.

i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2-2.6.35-23 in a 64 bit system. 

i followed your instructions, rotated the screen by an external script (since magickrotation does not do this job) and got then output (see attachment _1.txt). i rotated 4 times 90 degree around. 

Then i closed, started in a terminal first 

```
sudo xxd -g /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

 and after that


```
./magick-rotation
```

 and tried again - it works again but only by using the external rotation script (output attachment _2.txt). 

In a next step i tried the new .py's and started again. shell output:


```
$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
```

It seems that the dell-wmi does not send any signal to magick-rotation...

by the way: what command starts and stops the stylus pen working. is it possible to integrate a modus "TOUCH AND STYLUS ON"?

best wishes and hungry on testing!
wildschweini

----------


## Favux

Hi testers!

Thanks a lot!  While we try to digest this, let me show you what things look like in Karmic on my HP TX2000 tablet pc when using './magick-rotation' in a terminal with the debug code:


```
~/magick-testing$ ./magick-rotation
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
True
/dev/input/hp-wmi
type fec0  code 4d04  value 0
type d109  code d  value 0
type 5  code 1  value 1
xrandr -o right
type fec0  code 4d04  value 0
type d126  code d  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
type fecc  code 4d04  value 0
type 32f6  code d  value 0
type 5  code 1  value 0
xrandr -o normal
type fecc  code 4d04  value 0
type 3316  code d  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
^Z
[1]+  Stopped                 ./magick-rotation
```



```
~$ stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
  File: `/dev/input/hp-wmi' -> `event7'
  Size: 6         	Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   symbolic link
Device: eh/14d	Inode: 3239        Links: 1
Access: (0777/lrwxrwxrwx)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
Access: 2010-12-11 23:55:57.822674344 -0600
Modify: 2010-12-11 23:55:30.852676358 -0600
Change: 2010-12-11 23:55:30.852676358 -0600
```

What Magick is looking for is in parenthesis and the critical parameters



> type 5  code 1  value 1


are linked with underscores below.


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/hp-wmi
Rotate to tablet:
0000000: bb 0d(05 4d)00 00 00 00 c1 5f 0a 00 00 00 00 00  ...M....._......
0000010:(05 00_01 00_01 00)00 00 bb 0d(05 4d)00 00 00 00  ...........M....
0000020: df 5f 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00(00 00)00 00 00 00  ._..............
Rotate to laptop:
0000030: bf 0d(05 4d)00 00 00 00 40 1e 08 00 00 00 00 00  ...M....@.......
0000040:(05 00_01 00_00 00)00 00 bf 0d(05 4d)00 00 00 00  ...........M....
0000050: 7d 1e 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00(00 00)00 00 00 00  }...............
^Z
[2]+  Stopped                 sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/hp-wmi
```

Of course one of you would be in an early development branch of Ubuntu, mumble, mumble.  Luckily wildschweini is in Maverick!  You know they switched to Python 2.7 as the default in Natty a few days ago, right?  mumble, mumble...

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi testers!
> 
> Thanks a lot!  While we try to digest this, let me show you what things look like in Karmic on my HP TX2000 tablet pc when using './magick-rotation' in a terminal with the debug code:



hi favux!

thanks a lot for your endless working on that!
let me shortly post my output of


```
 $ stat /dev/input/dell-wmi 
  File: /dev/input/dell-wmi -> event8
  Size: 6             Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   
Device: 5h/5d    Inode: 7032        Links: 1
Access: (0777/lrwxrwxrwx)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
Access: 2010-12-13 13:17:42.161556001 +0100
Modify: 2010-12-13 13:17:02.488281001 +0100
Change: 2010-12-13 13:17:02.488281001 +0100
```

trying to use


```
 $ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

ends up in doing nothing on my shell, but ps -e shows a running xxd process...

----------


## wildschweini

after restarting my tablet, i saw the following in the shell when using the screen in tablet mode:


```
~/magick-rotation$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
type 3e5c  code 4d06  value 0
type d925  code 7  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

i started no other processes, but unfortunately the rotation did NOT take place, only this output came to my shell.
after starting the xxd process, there was no additional "type" output after starting ./magick-rotation.

Hope this is helpful for you!

----------


## Ayuthia

> after restarting my tablet, i saw the following in the shell when using the screen in tablet mode:
> 
> 
> ```
> ~/magick-rotation$ ./magick-rotation 
> ['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
> stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
> stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
> False
> ...


Can you switch the lid to tablet mode and back to laptop mode and see if more information comes out?  We would like to see what shows up for the code and value fields.  We are looking for a 5 in the code so if it does not show up, the rotation does not happen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> trying to use
> 
> 
> ```
>  $ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
> ```
> 
> ends up in doing nothing on my shell, but ps -e shows a running xxd process...


Sorry if you already know this portion.  I just want to be on the same page with everybody.  xxd listens to what is happening in /dev/input/dell-wmi and returns any information that comes back.  In this case /dev/input/dell-wmi is mainly reporting on the hinge.  So if you flip the lid to tablet mode, xxd should produce some information.  If you change it back to laptop mode, it should produce more information. You can then press control-c to stop the xxd application.

Are you doing this and no information is returning or does it work?

----------


## Ayuthia

> OK, get ready for a data dump!
> 
> Firstly... progress! When I run ./magick-rotate from the CLI, it opens in my systray. 
> 
> The rest of your suggestions in #1300 give the following data:
> 
> I open MR and in the konsole is displayed:
> 
> 
> ...


From the debugging information that is reported, it looks like it cannot find /dev/input/dell-wmi, but it is actually using it.  What is happening is that the two stat lines are coming from hinge.py.  The next two results are coming from oem-wmi.py where the False comes up because it did not find /dev/input/hp-wmi so it defaulted to /dev/input/dell-wmi (which is the final line).




> sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi returns nothing at all onscreen when I rotate. using event8 instead also gives nothing. Yeah, I used sudo.


Can you show the results of 'ls -l /dev/input'?  I would like to see if all the permissions are correct.




> If I enter xrandr -o right, my screen (but not touch) rotate properly, and now cellwriter opens up as well as a notification. When I xrandr -o normal, I get another notification and cellwriter closes.


Can you try running xrotate.py by itself:


```
./xrotate.py
```

It should rotate the screen and the devices.

----------


## wildschweini

> Can you switch the lid to tablet mode and back  to laptop mode and see if more information comes out?  We would like to  see what shows up for the code and value fields.  We are looking for a 5  in the code so if it does not show up, the rotation does not  happen.


i switch the lid to tablet mode and the shell reports the following 

(1) 


```
$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi'] 
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi 
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi 
False 
/dev/input/dell-wmi 
type 4b83  code 4d06  value 0 
type c993  code 7  value 0 
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

(2) 


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi  
0000000: 83 4b 06 4d 00 00 00 00 93 c9 07 00 00 00 00 00  .K.M............
```

but those reports only come when i start the magick-script for the first  time. for reply of the above messages i have to RESTART THE COMPUTER!   but when i turning the lid to tablet mode, no rotation takes place...and  there is no output when returning to laptop mode.   

sorry, i still can't provide you the '5'.

but ./xrotate works fine

----------


## Favux

Correct.  The first two stat lines with differing device nodes is hinge.py iterating through the list of device nodes in the dictionary.  With a HP you just see:


```
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
```

*False* tells us that a spurious hp-wmi wasn't created and the if/else statement in oem_wmi.py is assigning the correct device node.


You're doing well wildschweini.  You're giving us something to work with.


```
$ ./magick-rotation
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False /dev/input/dell-wmi
type 4b83  code 4d06  value 0
type c993  code 7  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```



```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
0000000: 83 4b 06 4d 00 00 00 00 93 c9 07 00 00 00 00 00  .K.M............
```

----------


## wildschweini

have a bit more tried out, hopefully it can help you: 

(1) after rotating the screen to the left using the xrotate.py file
outputs:
(1a)


```
$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
type 5336  code 4d06  value 0
type 948a  code c  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

(1b)


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi 
0000000: 36 53 06 4d 00 00 00 00 8a 94 0c 00 00 00 00 00  6S.M............
```

(2) after rotating the screen to inverted
(2a)


```
$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
type 5b30  code 4d06  value 0
type 7730  code 3  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

(2b)


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi 
0000000: 30 5b 06 4d 00 00 00 00 30 77 03 00 00 00 00 00  0[.M....0w......
```

(2c)


```
$ evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi 
Input driver version is 1.0.1
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 148 (Prog1)
    Event code 149 (Prog2)
    Event code 161 (EjectCD)
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)
    Event code 227 (?)
    Event code 236 (?)
    Event code 238 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1292262192.227120, -------------- Report Sync ------------
```

(3) after rotating the screen to the right:
(3a)


```
$ ./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
^[[Atype 5d29  code 4d06  value 0
type 188e  code 7  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

(3b)


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi 
0000000: 29 5d 06 4d 00 00 00 00 8e 18 07 00 00 00 00 00  )].M............
```

(3c)


```
$ evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi 
Input driver version is 1.0.1
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 148 (Prog1)
    Event code 149 (Prog2)
    Event code 161 (EjectCD)
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)
    Event code 227 (?)
    Event code 236 (?)
    Event code 238 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1292262697.465038, -------------- Report Sync ------------
```

that's it!

----------


## Ayuthia

@wildschweini-
This is all very helpful.  Can you do me a favor and install evtest (if it is not currently installed).  Then please post the results of:


```
evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

Press control-c to stop the application.  While the application is running, please rotate the lid to tablet and back to laptop.

It should produce something similar to:


```
Input driver version is 1.0.0
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
Input device name: "HP WMI hotkeys"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 138 (Help)
    Event code 148 (Prog1)
    Event code 153 (Direction)
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)
    Event code 226 (Media)
    Event code 358 (Info)
  Event type 5 (?)
    Event code 1 (?)
    Event code 5 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1292260147.412318, type 5 (?), code 1 (?), value 1
Event: time 1292260147.412360, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1292260151.669418, type 5 (?), code 1 (?), value 0
Event: time 1292260151.669457, -------------- Report Sync ------------
^C
```

This will help us verify what codes are showing up.  From the dell-wmi.c code, it looks like we should be getting a code 5 from our results so I just want to verify it.

Right now, it looks like there is something going on with oem-wmi.py.

----------


## wildschweini

> @wildschweini-
> This is all very helpful.  Can you do me a favor and install evtest (if  it is not currently installed).  Then please post the results of:
> 
> 
> ```
> evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi
> ```


hello ayuthia. no problem to give you the outputs:



```
$ evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi 
Input driver version is 1.0.1
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 148 (Prog1)
    Event code 149 (Prog2)
    Event code 161 (EjectCD)
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)
    Event code 227 (?)
    Event code 236 (?)
    Event code 238 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1292260981.402256, -------------- Report Sync ------------
```

this comes up when switching the lid to tablet (without using magick-rotation). but i really wonder because the event is showed only for the first time. all other times i switch the lid (even back to laptop) nothing happens in the shell! perhaps it is a hardware problem...? 

<edit>
a hardware problem can be excluded because on windows all is working quite fine
</edit>

----------


## Ayuthia

> hello ayuthia. no problem to give you the outputs:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi 
> Input driver version is 1.0.1
> Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
> Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"
> ...


That is interesting.  I was thinking that we would have seen the switch code there.  If you don't mind, I have one other application that I would like you to try.  Please download the file and do the following:


```
tar -xvjf dell_wmi_mon.pl.tar.bz2
perl dell_wmi_mon.pl
```

and rotate from laptop to tablet and back again.  Please let us know if any results come back from this.  This code is from Rafi Rubin.  I just changed it so that it will print out information instead of calling a rotate application.

----------


## wildschweini

> That is interesting.  I was thinking that we would have seen the switch code there.  If you don't mind, I have one other application that I would like you to try.  Please download the file and do the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> tar -xvjf dell_wmi_mon.pl.tar.bz2
> perl dell_wmi_mon.pl
> ```
> 
> and rotate from laptop to tablet and back again.  Please let us know if any results come back from this.  This code is from Rafi Rubin.  I just changed it so that it will print out information instead of calling a rotate application.



i'm sorry, no results at all, even after restarting the computer...

----------


## Ayuthia

> i'm sorry, no results at all, even after restarting the computer...


Thanks.  I am going to check with Rafi on this to see if he has any ideas about what is happening.

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

In the meantime could you post the output of?:


```
ls -l /dev/input
```

That will let us look at the permissions for your device nodes.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
> In the meantime could you post the output of?:
> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /dev/input
> ```
> 
> That will let us look at the permissions for your device nodes.



here we go:



```
$ ls -l /dev/input/
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    100 2010-12-13 19:15 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2010-12-13 19:15 by-path
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2010-12-13 19:15 dell-wmi -> event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2010-12-13 19:15 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2010-12-13 19:15 event1
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 74 2010-12-13 19:15 event10
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 75 2010-12-13 19:15 event11
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 2010-12-13 19:15 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2010-12-13 19:15 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2010-12-13 19:15 event4
crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 69 2010-12-13 19:15 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2010-12-13 19:15 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2010-12-13 19:15 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 2010-12-13 19:15 event8
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 73 2010-12-13 19:15 event9
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2010-12-13 19:15 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2010-12-13 19:15 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2010-12-13 19:15 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2010-12-13 19:15 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2010-12-13 19:15 mouse3
```

----------


## Favux

Thanks.  Those look right, including the dell-wmi.

----------


## Ubuntiac

Just for the record, I get the exact same results for ls -l /dev/input (same permissions) and for evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi.

@ayuthia ./xrotate.py works beautifully, even correctly rotating the touch interface.

Oh and, yes, the screen was being rotated both ways when running sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi . No idea why it doesn't show anything. I also tried sudo cat /dev/input/dell-wmi.

----------


## Ubuntiac

No output from perl dell_wmi_mon.pl here, either (when rotating screen).

----------


## enneract

> No output from perl dell_wmi_mon.pl here, either (when rotating screen).


I'm about 50 pages out of date on this thread, looked back a bit and can't figure out if you folks are talking about the XT or XT2 at this point.

If it is the XT2, I wouldn't trust the dell-wmi driver source provided by Mr. Rubin. My own investigation of it with my own XT2 showed that the 'opcodes' (sorry, idk the right term off the top of my head) don't match up correctly, and I had to modify the driver source accordingly. It is posted elsewhere in this thread. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...95#post9780095)

I'm reading the thread now from that point, so apologies if this is a non-sequitur, just wanted to throw that out there, since at the time I posted that, interest was mostly in the HP laptops and the XT.

----------


## Favux

Thanks Ubuntiac.  It's very helpful you have confirmed the "anomolies".  Now to explain them...


Hi enneract,

Hmmm.

We're trying to read the Dell WMI Hotkeys.

----------


## enneract

> Thanks Ubuntiac.  It's very helpful you have confirmed the "anomolies".  Now to explain them...
> 
> 
> Hi enneract,
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> We're trying to read the Dell WMI Hotkeys.


Yea, the WMI codes in dell-wmi.c provided by Mr. Rubin just don't work with my XT2. He reports the codes in the source posted on his website working with his friend's XT2...

It makes me wonder if it is either BIOS-related, or actual different hardware revisions.

I remember using dmesg to track the correct codes, as the dell-wmi driver will throw an error on an unknown code (line 197, "dell-wmi: Unknown key %x pressed").

I'll test out your app later, see if it works with my hotkey driver.

----------


## Favux

We'd very much appreciate that.

I found your post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ct#post9785839  along with Rafi's reply.

What we had determined is the 'EV_SW = 5' and 'SW_TABLET_MODE = 1' for both the HP's and the Dell's as per /usr/include/linux/input.h from what Rafi was saying.

That still doesn't explain why evtest and xxd don't seem to be working on /dev/input/dell-wmi.  That's what has us stumped.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm about 50 pages out of date on this thread, looked back a bit and can't figure out if you folks are talking about the XT or XT2 at this point.
> 
> If it is the XT2, I wouldn't trust the dell-wmi driver source provided by Mr. Rubin. My own investigation of it with my own XT2 showed that the 'opcodes' (sorry, idk the right term off the top of my head) don't match up correctly, and I had to modify the driver source accordingly. It is posted elsewhere in this thread. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...95#post9780095)
> 
> I'm reading the thread now from that point, so apologies if this is a non-sequitur, just wanted to throw that out there, since at the time I posted that, interest was mostly in the HP laptops and the XT.


We are currently trying to figure out the Dell WMI driver.  It is supposed to cover both the XT and XT2 laptops.  The current dell-wmi.c source that we are using is coming from the kernel.  As far as I know, you have been the only one that has reported this discrepancy.  However, we now have two more that is not reporting any events for only the swivel switch.  It would be helpful to know which BIOS version you are using so that we can compare with others.  It might help us see if that is the issue or not.

Ubuntiac, did the swivel hinge work in prior versions?  I am asking you only because I know that you have been using Linux for a while now.

enneract, did you have problems with other items being recognized from the wmi (such as brightness) before you made your fixes?

----------


## Ayuthia

wildschweini and ubuntiac, can you check dmesg to see if any messages show up for unknown key codes after you rotate the lid?  They should show up at the end of the list if you rotate the lid before you call dmesg from the Terminal.

----------


## enneract

> We are currently trying to figure out the Dell WMI driver.  It is supposed to cover both the XT and XT2 laptops.  The current dell-wmi.c source that we are using is coming from the kernel.  As far as I know, you have been the only one that has reported this discrepancy.  However, we now have two more that is not reporting any events for only the swivel switch.  It would be helpful to know which BIOS version you are using so that we can compare with others.  It might help us see if that is the issue or not.
> 
> Ubuntiac, did the swivel hinge work in prior versions?  I am asking you only because I know that you have been using Linux for a while now.
> 
> enneract, did you have problems with other items being recognized from the wmi (such as brightness) before you made your fixes?


I don't recall very well what other WMI keys were not recognized, but going by the differences in sources, it looks like I had to modify SW_TABLET_MODE (0, 1), KEY_PROG1, KEY_BATTERY, KEY_WLAN, KEY_DISPLAYTOGGLE, KEY_PROG2.

I don't actually have ubuntu installed right now (upgraded to SSD, havent reinstalled), but I'm planning on playing around with it tonight.

As for BIOS rev, I'm using the latest, which is at least A09, but may be A10.

----------


## Ubuntiac

I'm using an XT with bios A03 (yes, you read that right). Current bios on Dell seems to be A09. I'd love to update it, but I don't have windows and installing a BIOS under freedos seems... risky.

Dmesg doesn't report any unknown keys when swiveling the hinge.

@Ayuthia - I've never seen it do anything before, but then the day I got it I installed stock Kubuntu and have never tried installing / modifying anything to get it to work before this.

----------


## Ayuthia

Ubuntiac and wildschweini - 
If you want to try out enneract's version, you can try the original version here.

Another option is to try the dkms version that I am supplying here.  You will need to download the file from here and do the following:


```
tar -xvjf dell-wmi-20101214.tar.bz2
sudo cp -a dell-wmi-20101214 /usr/src/
sudo dkms add -m dell-wmi -v 20101214
sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214
sudo dkms install -m dell-wmi -v 20101214
```

Once you restart, it should use the newer version.  If you want to remove it:


```
sudo dkms remove -m dell-wmi -v 20101214 --all
```

and it should remove the kernel module and the original version should work again after restarting.

Once you restart you can then try using:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

and rotate the lid to see if the code appears.

----------


## wildschweini

hello again! i'm very busy, so that will be the only reply for today.
At first:




> wildschweini and ubuntiac, can you check dmesg  to see if any messages show up for unknown key codes after you rotate  the lid?  They should show up at the end of the list if you rotate the  lid before you call dmesg from the Terminal.


Here's the output of dmesg after rotating the lid


```
$ dmesg
(...)
[ 1421.776170] dell-wmi: Unknown key e047 pressed
```

Second:


> Ubuntiac and wildschweini - 
>  If you want to try out enneract's version, you can try the original version here.
> 
>  Another option is to try the dkms version that I am supplying here.  You  will need to download the file from here and do the following:


i tested Ayuthia's dkms version and got output (!) EVERY time i rotated the lid to tablet (but not when rotating back to laptop):


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi 
0000000: ce bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00 c5 01 0d 00 00 00 00 00  ...M............
0000010: 01 00 46 00 01 00 00 00 ce bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00  ..F........M....
0000020: cd 01 0d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000030: ce bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00 da 01 0d 00 00 00 00 00  ...M............
0000040: 01 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 ce bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00  ..F........M....
0000050: dc 01 0d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000060: e1 bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00 e3 ab 07 00 00 00 00 00  ...M............
0000070: 01 00 46 00 01 00 00 00 e1 bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00  ..F........M....
0000080: eb ab 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0000090: e1 bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00 f7 ab 07 00 00 00 00 00  ...M............
00000a0: 01 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 e1 bc 07 4d 00 00 00 00  ..F........M....
00000b0: fa ab 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
```

the first six lines appeared after the first rotation to tablet, the second six lines appeared after a second rotation to tablet.

finally the dmesg after three rotations to tablet:


```
$ dmesg
[  117.758228] dell wmi got code d0
[  121.908418] dell wmi got code d0
[  121.908423] dell-wmi: Unknown key e047 pressed
[  128.844123] psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
[  136.408564] dell wmi got code d0
[  139.006715] dell wmi got code d0
[  139.006721] dell-wmi: Unknown key e047 pressed
[  143.412590] psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
[  350.440152] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec
[  839.374109] dell wmi got code d0
[  841.674284] dell wmi got code d0
[  841.674289] dell-wmi: Unknown key e047 pressed
```

is it that what you expected, Ayuthia? have a nice day, hard and well working guys!

----------


## Ayuthia

> hello again! i'm very busy, so that will be the only reply for today.
> At first:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the output of dmesg after rotating the lid
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


EDIT:  I just now figured out what you are showing.

Ok.  So the Maverick kernel module is showing that e047 is pressed.  That means that the swivel is there.  We might be able to make some changes to Maverick's source to make the swivel report correctly.

The second part of your message does show something that is helpful also:


```
0000010: 01 00 46 00 01
0000040: 01 00 46 00 00
```

That looks like something is being toggled.  It also shows that enneract's version is reporting the information down to the event but only half of it is making it there.

I will have to check the code and see what we can do for them.  Hopefully we can make one of them work.

----------


## Ayuthia

Apparently I was a little bit slow in reading the code earlier.  I just found that Rafi's changes were not in the current kernel source.  However, the values that wildschweini shows looks like it matches up with Rafi's code.  So what we can do is the use this dkms version.

After you download this package, do the following:


```
tar -xvjf dell-wmi-20101214-rafi.tar.bz2
cp -a dell-wmi-20101214-rafi /usr/src/
```

If you installed the dell-wmi-20101214 version earlier you will need to do (otherwise skip this step):


```
sudo dkms remove -m dell-wmi -v 20101214
```

Then continue with the following:


```
sudo dkms add -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
sudo dkms install -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
```

When you restart, it should now report the swivel again.  Like last time, you should be able to see the information through:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

For those of you wondering why we are using dkms for this, dkms will recompile the kernel module every time for you when there is a kernel change.  Most likely this change will not be made into Maverick's kernel so this will help you from having to remember.

EDIT:
At this point, it looks like we are only seeing the e047 code.  Hopefully we will get the e046 code for the laptop mode also.  If not, we will only rotate when switching to tablet mode.

----------


## Ubuntiac

I didn't see any change in output at all when using the non-rafi version of dell-wmi. When I followed the instructions in the previous post, I get the following error:



```
user@neo:/usr/src/dell-wmi-20101214-rafi$ sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi

Kernel preparation unnecessary for this kernel.  Skipping...                                                                                                                       

Building module:
cleaning build area....
make KERNELRELEASE=2.6.37-9-generic -C /lib/modules/2.6.37-9-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/dell-wmi/20101214/build....(bad exit status: 2)

Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.37-9-generic (i686)
Consult the make.log in the build directory
/var/lib/dkms/dell-wmi/20101214-rafi/build/ for more information.
0
0
ERROR: binary package for dell-wmi: 20101214-rafi not found
```

The previous step worked fine. The make log shows:


```
DKMS make.log for dell-wmi-20101214-rafi for kernel 2.6.37-9-generic (i686)
Tue Dec 14 15:47:40 EST 2010
make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.37-9-generic'
scripts/Makefile.build:44: /var/lib/dkms/dell-wmi/20101214/build/Makefile: No such file or directory
make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/var/lib/dkms/dell-wmi/20101214/build/Makefile'.  Stop.
make: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/dell-wmi/20101214/build] Error 2
make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.37-9-generic'
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> I didn't see any change in output at all when using the non-rafi version of dell-wmi. When I followed the instructions in the previous post, I get the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user@neo:/usr/src/dell-wmi-20101214-rafi$ sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
> 
> Kernel preparation unnecessary for this kernel.  Skipping...                                                                                                                       
> 
> ...


Sorry about that.  Please download the package in the previous post again.  I made the changes and it seems to compile fine now.  Please do the following since you have already tried it once:


```
sudo dkms remove -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi --all
```

Download the new package then do the following:


```
tar -xvjf dell-wmi-20101214-rafi.tar.bz2
sudo cp -a dell-wmi-20101214-rafi /usr/src/
sudo dkms add -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
sudo dkms install -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
```

----------


## Ubuntiac

Ok, got it installed and rebooted. sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi still isn't giving me anything. :/

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok, got it installed and rebooted. sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi still isn't giving me anything. :/


Can you post the results of:


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

I want to see if it shows the switch now.  Does dmesg show anything:


```
dmesg|grep wmi
```

----------


## Ubuntiac

> Can you post the results of:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi
> ```
> 
> I want to see if it shows the switch now.


I get:


```
user@neo:~$ sudo evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi
Input driver version is 1.0.1                                                                                                                                                       
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0                                                                                                                        
Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"                                                                                                                                               
Supported events:                                                                                                                                                                   
  Event type 0 (Sync)                                                                                                                                                               
  Event type 1 (Key)                                                                                                                                                                
    Event code 58 (CapsLock)                                                                                                                                                        
    Event code 69 (NumLock)                                                                                                                                                         
    Event code 70 (ScrollLock)                                                                                                                                                      
    Event code 113 (Mute)                                                                                                                                                           
    Event code 114 (VolumeDown)                                                                                                                                                     
    Event code 115 (VolumeUp)                                                                                                                                                       
    Event code 148 (Prog1)                                                                                                                                                          
    Event code 149 (Prog2)                                                                                                                                                          
    Event code 161 (EjectCD)                                                                                                                                                        
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)                                                                                                                                                
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)                                                                                                                                                  
    Event code 228 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
    Event code 229 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
    Event code 230 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
    Event code 236 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
    Event code 238 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
    Event code 431 (?)                                                                                                                                                              
  Event type 5 (?)
    Event code 1 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
^C
user@neo:~$
```

It doesn't print anything extra when I swivel the hinge.

dmesg|grep wmi gives:


```
[    0.546964] wmi: Mapper loaded
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> I get:
> 
> 
> ```
>   Event type 5 (?)
>     Event code 1 (?)
> ```


That was the part I was hoping would show up.  However, I am stumped about why you are not getting any codes for the swivel.

Since you don't have Windows on it, I am guessing that you don't have a way to check if the swivel works.  Right now the only thing that I can see is that there is a code that is not being recognized in the kernel that is coming from the BIOS or else the swivel is not responding for some other reason.

----------


## Ubuntiac

wildschweini's on an XT running 32 bit as well, right? If that's the case, I wonder if both of us could try booting a live cd / usb of Maverick and running a couple of tests to see if we get the same results as each other. After all, if we have the exact same software stack (vanilla maverick cd) and the same hardware (latitude XT) then all that would be left that *could* be different would be the BIOS or broken hardware, right? If they come out the same though, then we'd know it was a Maverick -> Natty change.

Note: I have a premium business warranty with Dell that basically gets any broken hardware fixed for free for the next 6 months or so, so if I *do* have broken hardware I'd rather know sooner than later!

----------


## wildschweini

back again!




> Apparently I was a little bit slow in reading the code earlier.  I just found that Rafi's changes were not in the current kernel source.  However, the values that wildschweini shows looks like it matches up with Rafi's code.  So what we can do is the use this dkms version.


i installed Rafi's dell-wmi and got now the following:

(1)


```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi 
0000000: e1 6f 08 4d 00 00 00 00 ae c9 0d 00 00 00 00 00  .o.M............
0000010: 05 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 e1 6f 08 4d 00 00 00 00  .........o.M....
0000020: b4 c9 0d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
```

when rotating to tablet and



```
$ sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
0000030: e8 6f 08 4d 00 00 00 00 6c cf 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .o.M....l.......
0000040: 05 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 e8 6f 08 4d 00 00 00 00  .........o.M....
0000050: 72 cf 0b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  r...............
```

after rotating back to laptop.

(2)


```
$ sudo evtest /dev/input/dell-wmi 
Input driver version is 1.0.1
Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0
Input device name: "Dell WMI hotkeys"
Supported events:
  Event type 0 (Sync)
  Event type 1 (Key)
    Event code 58 (CapsLock)
    Event code 69 (NumLock)
    Event code 70 (ScrollLock)
    Event code 113 (Mute)
    Event code 114 (VolumeDown)
    Event code 115 (VolumeUp)
    Event code 148 (Prog1)
    Event code 149 (Prog2)
    Event code 161 (EjectCD)
    Event code 224 (Brightness down)
    Event code 225 (Brightness up)
    Event code 228 (?)
    Event code 229 (?)
    Event code 230 (?)
    Event code 236 (?)
    Event code 238 (?)
    Event code 431 (?)
  Event type 5 (?)
    Event code 1 (?)
Testing ... (interrupt to exit)
Event: time 1292398698.722535, type 5 (?), code 1 (?), value 1
Event: time 1292398698.722544, -------------- Report Sync ------------
Event: time 1292398706.359453, type 5 (?), code 1 (?), value 0
Event: time 1292398706.359461, -------------- Report Sync ------------
```

it looks similar to the evtest of Ubuntiac but i got output! the first two event lines after the 'Testing' come from rotation to tablet, the second two lines from rotation back to laptop.

(3)


```
$ dmesg|grep wmi
[  156.809505] dell wmi got code d0
[  163.679903] dell wmi got code d0
```

this is the dmesg after rotation to tablet and rotation back to laptop.




> wildschweini's on an XT running 32 bit as well,  right? If that's the case, I wonder if both of us could try booting a  live cd / usb of Maverick and running a couple of tests to see if we get  the same results as each other. After all, if we have the exact same  software stack (vanilla maverick cd) and the same hardware (latitude XT)  then all that would be left that *could* be different would be the BIOS  or broken hardware, right? If they come out the same though, then we'd  know it was a Maverick -> Natty change.


Ubuntiac, i'm using a 64bit system but have no problem with some live cd tests...

----------


## wildschweini

friendz, with Rafi's dell-wmi i tried to use the magick-rotation script and it works!!! 
 :Guitar: 
Rotation of the screen to tablet as well as back to laptop! the outputs after rotation to tablet and back to laptop.


```
$./magick-rotation 
['/dev/input/hp-wmi', '/dev/input/dell-wmi']
stat /dev/input/hp-wmi
stat /dev/input/dell-wmi
False
/dev/input/dell-wmi
type 73ce  code 4d08  value 0
type e441  code 9  value 0
type 5  code 1  value 1
xrandr -o right
type 73ce  code 4d08  value 0
type e447  code 9  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
type 73d7  code 4d08  value 0
type a257  code 1  value 0
type 5  code 1  value 0
xrandr -o normal
type 73d7  code 4d08  value 0
type a25d  code 1  value 0
type 0  code 0  value 0
```

if there appear any problems, i will report on it. now i will test the script more in detail...

----------


## wildschweini

> if there appear any problems, i will report on it. now i will test the script more in detail...


there are some general problems after booting my latutide xt:
- without magick-rotation only the multitouch works after starting a session without problems. the pen moves only the arrow arround the screen, but is not able, lets say, to 'klick' (like klicking the mouse)
- using magick-rotation, i am able to switch the touch off - and the pen is working quite well. switching back to 'touch on' the pen is working as lousy as after starting the session.

these problems did not appear after fresh installation of ubuntu 10.10 but immediately after an upgrade - don't know why...

so please, can you give me the shell xset-command to start the pen like in the 'touch off' mode? i can't figure it out off your magick-rotation scripts. 

Thanks!

----------


## Ayuthia

> there are some general problems after booting my latutide xt:
> - without magick-rotation only the multitouch works after starting a session without problems. the pen moves only the arrow arround the screen, but is not able, lets say, to 'klick' (like klicking the mouse)
> - using magick-rotation, i am able to switch the touch off - and the pen is working quite well. switching back to 'touch on' the pen is working as lousy as after starting the session.
> 
> these problems did not appear after fresh installation of ubuntu 10.10 but immediately after an upgrade - don't know why...
> 
> so please, can you give me the shell xset-command to start the pen like in the 'touch off' mode? i can't figure it out off your magick-rotation scripts. 
> 
> Thanks!


Great!  I am glad to see that the swivel works with this version.  Now we need to figure out what is happening with Ubuntiac's laptop.

I will have to say that it is strange that the left click does not work when touch is on.  You wouldn't happen to know which N-trig firmware you are using in Windows?

The xinput command to turn off the multitouch can be done two different ways.  The first one:

Off:


```
xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

On:


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Virtual core pointer"
```

Or you can do the following:

Off:


```
xinput set-prop 'N-Trig MultiTouch' 'Device Enabled' 0
```

On:


```
xinput set-prop 'N-Trig MultiTouch' 'Device Enabled' 1
```

You can verify the name of your touch device through:


```
xinput --list
```

and it will either be "N-Trig Touchscreen" or "N-Trig MultiTouch".  If you see both, it is the MultiTouch.

----------


## wildschweini

> Great!  I am glad to see that the swivel works with this version.  Now we need to figure out what is happening with Ubuntiac's laptop.
> 
> I will have to say that it is strange that the left click does not work when touch is on.  You wouldn't happen to know which N-trig firmware you are using in Windows?


thanks for the commands, Ayuthia, but the problem is to get the stylus pen fully running. it works after switching off the multitouch, but with enabled touch the stylus only turns the mouse arrow around and it seems that the left mouse click is kept all the time. i'm not able to solve this problem. running the program "xournal" turns the stylus' input working for a written text but nothing else. no clicks possible at all...

windows firmware is the newest available, i think. how to find out this?

----------


## Ayuthia

> thanks for the commands, Ayuthia, but the problem is to get the stylus pen fully running. it works after switching off the multitouch, but with enabled touch the stylus only turns the mouse arrow around and it seems that the left mouse click is kept all the time. i'm not able to solve this problem. running the program "xournal" turns the stylus' input working for a written text but nothing else. no clicks possible at all...
> 
> windows firmware is the newest available, i think. how to find out this?


Just to make sure that we are on the same page, the stylus will have the left-click on while the stylus is on the touchscreen.  When it is hovering near the touchscreen, the left-click should be off but the cursor should still move.  The button on the stylus should produce the right-click.

Another way to see what is happening is to use evtest.  First you will need to know which /dev/input/event number the stylus is assigned.  If you do not know this, you can install input-utils and then run:


```
sudo lsinput
```

and that will tell you what is assigned to the stylus.  You will then need to go into a console (control-alt-F2 to go into console and control-alt-F7 to get back) because the wacom driver blocks information while X is running.  Then you can run evtest:


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/event6
```

Replace event6 with the correct event number.  Press control-c to exit the application.

Now, is this how the stylus is working or is the left-click on all the time even when hovering or is it doing something else?

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

Congratulations!   :Smile: 


Touch on/off commands and touch toggle scripts are available at "5) Turning touch on and off" in the HOW TO.  Since I think your using the evdev driver for touch you'd look in "b) evdev".  But I'm hoping we'll be able to get everything working for you through Magick.

----------


## Ubuntiac

> friendz, with Rafi's dell-wmi i tried to use the magick-rotation script and it works!!! .


Hey, if we can get wildschweini's working then we can try using the same stack on mine to see if it's the software or hardware/BIOS!

So wildschweini, I want to replicate your system as closely as possible on a spare partition. Would I be right in thinking you're using Ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit with nothing special other than the latest version of rafi's Dell-wmi with magick-rotation? Anything else I should know about? It would also be great to know what BIOS you're running. The XT says this under the big DELL logo when you first turn it on. It usually looks like A0 and then a number (ie mine is A03)

----------


## Ayuthia

> windows firmware is the newest available, i think. how to find out this?


I want to say that the firmware might be listed in dmesg:


```
dmesg|grep -i ntrig
```

or 


```
dmesg|grep -i 'n-trig'
```

In Windows, you should be able to go to the control panel and click on the N-trig stylus and touch.  There should be an About tab or button that will provide the firmware version.

----------


## wildschweini

> Just to make sure that we are on the same page, the stylus will have the left-click on while the stylus is on the touchscreen.  When it is hovering near the touchscreen, the left-click should be off but the cursor should still move.  The button on the stylus should produce the right-click.
> 
> Another way to see what is happening is to use evtest.  First you will need to know which /dev/input/event number the stylus is assigned.  If you do not know this, you can install input-utils and then run:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo lsinput
> ```
> 
> ...


left click is ON already when hovering. no output for


```
$ sudo evtest /dev/input/event[#stylus]
```

interestingly, when switching back to X from console mode, the stylus isn't working even when i was in the 'touch off' mode before.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hey, if we can get wildschweini's working then we can try using the same stack on mine to see if it's the software or hardware/BIOS!
> 
> So wildschweini, I want to replicate your system as closely as possible on a spare partition. Would I be right in thinking you're using Ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit with nothing special other than the latest version of rafi's Dell-wmi with magick-rotation? Anything else I should know about? It would also be great to know what BIOS you're running. The XT says this under the big DELL logo when you first turn it on. It usually looks like A0 and then a number (ie mine is A03)


hey Ubuntiac. you're right, 10.10 64bit and nothing else the changed dell-wmi (and all recommended upgrades). the bios is A09...

@ Ayuthia:


```
$ dmesg
```

calls: Firmware 4.5.2.3.5 (1408 6540)

----------


## Ayuthia

> left click is ON already when hovering. no output for
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo evtest /dev/input/event[#stylus]
> ```
> 
> interestingly, when switching back to X from console mode, the stylus isn't working even when i was in the 'touch off' mode before.


Ok.  Can you provide the results of:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

It will help us see how things are configured for the stylus.

----------


## wildschweini

> Ok.  Can you provide the results of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
> ```
> 
> It will help us see how things are configured for the stylus.


the follwing comes up:

(1) multitouch enabled


```
$ xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (131):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (133):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (251):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (252):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (253):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (254):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (260):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (261):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (262):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (263):    1, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (264):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (265):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (266):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (267):    42
    Wacom Capacity (268):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (269):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (270):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (271):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (272):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (273):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (274):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (275):    "STYLUS" (277)
    Wacom Button Actions (276):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

||has the output 


```
Wacom Hover Click (272):    1
```

something to do with the problem?||

and  
(2) multitouch disabled


```
$ xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (131):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (133):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (251):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (252):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (253):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (254):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (260):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (261):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (262):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (263):    1, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (264):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (265):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (266):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (267):    42
    Wacom Capacity (268):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (269):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (270):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (271):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (272):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (273):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (274):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (275):    "STYLUS" (277)
    Wacom Button Actions (276):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

They are exactly the same, whether the stylus isn't working in the first case.

----------


## wildschweini

i have to report on some problems that appeared after using magick-rotation for a while:

(1)
turning the lid to tablet mode for the first time works fine, even commands from the 'Advanced Setup'. but after turning back to laptop mode commands from the 'Advance Setup' like gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen/size --type integer 24 don't work.

(2) 
rotation to tablet for a second time  (and all following) results in only rotating the screen but not the cursor. seems like 


```
xsetwacom --set 'Device' bottomx/bottomy
```

or the 


```
xinput set-prop 'Device' 'Evdev Axes Swap/Inversion'
```

don't work.

EDIT: this error appears only sometimes! there is no exact reason recognizable why.

----------


## Ayuthia

> ```
> Wacom Hover Click (272):    1
> ```
> 
> something to do with the problem?||


You can try turning it off to see if it works better. Mine is set to zero:


```
xinput set-prop 13 "Wacom Hover Click" 0
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> i have to report on some problems that appeared after using magick-rotation for a while:
> 
> (1)
> turning the lid to tablet mode for the first time works fine, even commands from the 'Advanced Setup'. but after turning back to laptop mode commands from the 'Advance Setup' like gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen/size --type integer 24 don't work.
> 
> (2) 
> rotation to tablet for a second time  (and all following) results in only rotating the screen but not the cursor. seems like 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you go into the Advanced Setup of Magick-Rotation and turn on the "Debugging tool logging on" option?  Then rotate the lid and then you can turn it off and please attach the ~/magick-log_date (the date is the actual date and not the word).  Hopefully something will show up there.

I will try and see if I can duplicate the issue over here, but things are a little busy today so it might be a while.

----------


## enneract

Incidentally, I'm getting 


```
dell-wmi: Received unknown WMI event (0x11)
```

on dmesg periodically. do we have any idea what this is?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Incidentally, I'm getting 
> 
> 
> ```
> dell-wmi: Received unknown WMI event (0x11)
> ```
> 
> on dmesg periodically. do we have any idea what this is?


I am not for sure what that one is.  The closest thing that I can find is this bug report. Is it happening when you close or open the lid?

----------


## enneract

> I am not for sure what that one is.  The closest thing that I can find is this bug report. Is it happening when you close or open the lid?


I'm having a sinking suspicion that BIOS A11 might be doing weirdness.

below is my dmesg output after rotating the lid, then back again (using the dell-wmi version from post 1339)



```
[  451.585408] dell wmi got code d0
[  451.585416] dell-wmi: Unknown key feed pressed
[  452.455846] dell wmi got code d0
[  452.455854] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd2 pressed
[  452.575285] dell wmi got code d0
[  452.575293] dell-wmi: Unknown key feef pressed
[  453.748374] dell wmi got code d0
[  453.748382] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd3 pressed
[  453.856797] dell wmi got code d0
[  453.856806] dell-wmi: Unknown key feef pressed
[  454.851846] dell wmi got code d0
[  454.851858] dell-wmi: Unknown key feee pressed
```

It seems that various fee* codes are being passed whenever any wmi event is triggered... so.....

Furthermore, even if I change the keycode in the driver source (and update it, obviously), the only scancode being reported is 'd0'

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm having a sinking suspicion that BIOS A11 might be doing weirdness.
> 
> below is my dmesg output after rotating the lid, then back again (using the dell-wmi version from post 1339)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [  451.585408] dell wmi got code d0
> [  451.585416] dell-wmi: Unknown key feed pressed
> ...


Do you have an accelerometer in your laptop?  It looked like Mark Shuttleworth was thinking that be generating the codes in one of the posts.

----------


## enneract

> Do you have an accelerometer in your laptop?  It looked like Mark Shuttleworth was thinking that in one of the posts.


XT2 does not have an accelerometer.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Since the stylus is on the Wacom X driver rather than:


```
xinput set-prop 13 "Wacom Hover Click" 0
```

you can use the xsetwacom version.  TPCButton "on" for tablet pc mode, where tip touches for stylus buttons to work or hover mode i.e. "off"

Attached is an updated .xsetwacom.sh from the version of N-trig_.xsetwacom.sh in post #1170.  This should give you finer control over your stylus options.  Someone needs to verify the N-trig defaults using 'xsetwacom get' but these should be close.

The touch sections are commented out as they aren't relevant unless you are using the Wacom driver for touch.  The eraser section should probably be deleted.  My suspicion is the Dell press releases about the eraser were referring to being able to assign one of the buttons to eraser in programs that support it like Xournal.

To set it up to auto-start, download the attached file, and rename it .xsetwacom.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home directory. Remember it will be a hidden file. To enable the xsetwacom commands in the .xsetwacom.sh file to apply to Xserver through a reboot you enter in a terminal:


```
chmod +x ~/.xsetwacom.sh
```

or you could right click on the file and in Properties, in the Permission tab, check Execute as program. Then go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and click on add and for the command write "sh /home/yourusername/.xsetwacom.sh" (without the quotes). You can also change your settings on the fly using the xsetwacom parameters in a terminal. They only apply during the current session.

Once the script is executable you can double click on it to apply it's settings or reboot to check the auto-start set up.

----------


## enneract

Success!

I reverted to bios A00, and though it did flash the keyboard controller ROM, it did not change any of the strange outputs.

Interestingly enough... I don't seem to be getting /dev/input/dell-wmi .. just /dev/input/event4

After updating the driver source to use the scancodes that my hotkeys throw, and the script to use event4, the script works great.

I think it might be interesting to know which CPU that users of XT2s which the 'standard' dell-wmi works for have, as it is an ULV CPU, it may be that each has a different motherboard revision which is passing different scancodes. For reference, I have the 1.6GHz model.

On the the next problem...

A) Suspend or Hibernate does not work. At all. Screen blacks out, but is clearly still backlit. Power LED never starts blinking. Hitting the keyboard eventually brings up the unlock screen. Behaviours are identical for suspend and hibernate. This is x64 Maverick, incidentally.

B) On resuming from failed suspend\hibernate, touchscreen stops working until reboot.

*edit* re-running the installer as root correctly installs the udev symlink rules.

----------


## wildschweini

sorry for being a little late with returns, yesterday was a very good christmas party i attended, so i was really busy...
@Ayuthia



> Can you go into the Advanced Setup of  Magick-Rotation and turn on the "Debugging tool logging on" option?   Then rotate the lid and then you can turn it off and please attach the  ~/magick-log_date (the date is the actual date and not the word).   Hopefully something will show up there.
> 
> I will try and see if I can duplicate the issue over here, but things are a little busy today so it might be a while.


sorry, but the error posted in post #1360 does not occure again until now. will see if it comes up again and then report on it.




> You can try turning it off to see if it works better. Mine is set to zero:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput set-prop 13 "Wacom Hover Click" 0
> ```


i played around with several commands a bit, switched the 'Wacom Hover Click' on and off as well as 'Wacom Enable Touch Gestures' and 'Wacom Enable Touch'
(by the way, the working command is, e.g.,)


```
$ xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen stylus" "Wacom Enable Touch" 1
```

but the stylus doesn't work better. 
it seems to me that the multitouch and the stylus are coupled somehow and when multitouch is switched on then something on the stylus is blocked. 

@Favux


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Attached is an updated .xsetwacom.sh from the version of N-trig_.xsetwacom.sh in post #1170.   This should give you finer control over your stylus options.  Someone  needs to verify the N-trig defaults using 'xsetwacom get' but these  should be close.
> 
> The touch sections are commented out as they aren't relevant unless you  are using the Wacom driver for touch.  The eraser section should  probably be deleted.  My suspicion is the Dell press releases about the  eraser were referring to being able to assign one of the buttons to  eraser in programs that support it like Xournal.
> 
> To set it up to auto-start, download the attached file, and rename it  .xsetwacom.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home  directory. Remember it will be a hidden file. To enable the xsetwacom  commands in the .xsetwacom.sh file to apply to Xserver through a reboot  you enter in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the script, i think there are many useful commands for different purposes. but the hint with 'TPCButton' "on/off" is not working...

@Ubuntiac
Have you already set up the 10.10 64bit? would you be so kind NOT to install the upgrades after installing the system? i am quite curious if the stylus is working out of the box together with multitouch before and after installing magick-rotation.

@all
i am not amused to report that there are many ghost tips on my screen without touching, using the stylus, and moving on the trackpad...

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

I may have figured out what is going on with your stylus.

Although it is on the Wacom driver it doesn't appear to be working correctly.

Unlike linuxwacom the xf86-input-wacom X driver doesn't automatically reject non-Wacom styli.  So folks with the Lucid default xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5 are probably OK.  However in the 0.10.7 series some changes were made that made N-trig recognition problematic.  This may be your difficulty.  So shortly after 0.10.8 came out (the Maverick default version) Rafi Rubin posted a patch to explicitly add the N-trig Vendor and Product ID's, see:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...10e0d318609225

To check this out either download the 0.10.9 or 0.10.10 tar and install it.  Both of these versions have known bugs for tablet pads (buttons) but I don't think that will affect the N-trig.  But to be safe you might want to clone the git repository.  The HOW TO links you to that but here it is, section II. in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

If I'm right we need to be telling everyone in Maverick to do this.

And remember if you do this ClickForce becomes Threshold in the script.

Edit:  Regarding your ghosting you probably want to run Rafi's calib.c.  It is not a coordinate calibration tool, it is calibration as in eliminating noise from the N-trig digitizer.  Rafi likens it to degaussing.  There are two versions, a kernel and a userland version.  The link is near the top of the HOW TO (linux firmware/mode tools).  I'm not sure which the link takes you to.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
> I may have figured out what is going on with your stylus.
> 
> Although it is on the Wacom driver it doesn't appear to be working correctly.
> 
> Unlike linuxwacom the xf86-input-wacom X driver doesn't automatically reject non-Wacom styli.  So folks with the Lucid default xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5 are probably OK.  However in the 0.10.7 series some changes were made that made N-trig recognition problematic.  This may be your difficulty.  So shortly after 0.10.8 came out (the Maverick default version) Rafi Rubin posted a patch to explicitly add the N-trig Vendor and Product ID's, see:  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...10e0d318609225
> 
> To check this out either download the 0.10.9 or 0.10.10 tar and install it.  Both of these versions have known bugs for tablet pads (buttons) but I don't think that will affect the N-trig.  But to be safe you might want to clone the git repository.  The HOW TO links you to that but here it is, section II. in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.
> ...


thanks for all the hints!
(1) with Rafi's calib.c i was able to eliminate the ghost touches! great!
(2) i downloaded the xf86-input-wacom-0.10.9 and -0.10.10, respectively, and installed first the 0.10.9 simply by extracting the tarball and


```
 ./configure
make
sudo make install
```

the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf was created new, but nothing happened to the stylus, unfortunately. then i tried the 0.10.10 in the same way but without uninstalling the 0.10.9. have i done right? or must the 0.10.9 driver be uninstalled? how could i do this?
but if i was right in doing so, then i have to report that the stylus still do not work, even with the new drivers...

finally @Favux:
the "ClickForce" command in your script is unknown:


```
./.xsetwacom-ntrig.sh 
Unknown parameter name 'ClickForce'.
```

 and the pen has to be renamed as "N-Trig Pen stylus".

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,




> (1) with Rafi's calib.c i was able to eliminate the ghost touches! great!


Good news.  Glad it worked for you.  You'll need to do that whenever it starts happening again.  Rafi is looking into some way to make the degausing automatic.



> (2) i downloaded the xf86-input-wacom-0.10.9...then i tried the 0.10.10 in the same way but without uninstalling the 0.10.9.


That's what we've been doing.  It would probably be better to uninstall (./uninstall in the unpacked tar?) but there is a new dependency since Karmic.  Purge or remove of xserver-xorg-input-wacom causes a purge or remove of xserver-xorg-input-all and vice versa.  And you need xserver-xorg-input-all for things to work.

That leaves trying the git clone I guess.



> the "ClickForce" command in your script is unknown


Right, with 0.10.9 the name changes to 'Threshold'.  I accidentally triggered a discussion among the LWP dev.s and they decided Threshold was a better name than ClickForce.



> the pen has to be renamed as "N-Trig Pen stylus"


That's why I tell you to use the "Device names" 'xinput --list' returns on your system.  That likely means the names for "N-Trig Touchscreen" and "N-Trig MultiTouch" on your system would be "N-Trig Touchscreen touch" or "N-Trig MultiTouch touch" if you were using the Wacom X driver for touch.

I guess one thing you could look at is where 'xsetwacom' is, the executable binary.  It should be in /usr/bin.  If you also see it in /usr/local/bin that is the wrong location.  Delete the one at /usr/local/bin.  Otherwise you can have a conflict between the two.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
> I may have figured out what is going on with your stylus.
> 
> Although it is on the Wacom driver it doesn't appear to be working correctly.


hi Favux. i thought the matter over and came to the conclusion that input via multitouch and input via stylus must be coupled somehow. i think the wacom driver is working quite fine - what we can see if multitouch is switched off via magick-rotation. but it seems that something is blocked on the stylus when multitouch is on.
i did several complete new installations of ubuntu 10.10 and immediately after installing all worked fine, even the stylus. after installing the upgrades (ca. 150 packages...) the stylus wasn't working as before. so one has to figure out which package causes the error and has to uninstall. but this is quite time-consuming...




> I guess one thing you could look at is where 'xsetwacom' is, the  executable binary.  It should be in /usr/bin.  If you also see it in  /usr/local/bin that is the wrong location.  Delete the one at  /usr/local/bin.  Otherwise you can have a conflict between the  two.


i deleted the /us/local/bin/xsetwacom, restarted but the stylus worked as bad as before. i also uninstalled the xserver-xorg-input-all/wacom and installed it again together with the 0.10.9 and 0.10.10 wacom driver, respectively, but all this things failed. so, have you any idea how to go on?

----------


## Favux

> input via multitouch and input via stylus must be coupled somehow


Yes in fact it is.  The N-trig is both the digitizer and the touchscreen.  With Wacom they are two separate devices sandwiched together.  The original hid-ntrig.ko's multiplexed the signal.  Rafi's changes to the hid-ntrig.c, cluminating with the 5-4-10 version, separated the stylus signal from the touch signals.  So you need that version, and you should have it in Maverick.  

But also the firmware plays a role.  You should have the most recent Win7 firmware the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware from the 2.239 software bundle.  Dell has released an even more recent version but I don't think it's available for the HP.  If you've only installed Vista or Win7-RC1 you won't have the right firmware.  A proxy to look at your firmware version is to look at the output of:


```
xinput --list
```

Did you tell us what firmware version you were using?

If it really is a package update after you install Maverick then a likely culprit is the 50-wacom.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d.  Does yours look correct?  Is the stylus on the wacom driver in Xorg.0.log (/var/log) when it is working correctly and not when it stops working?

Since a kernel update is likely in the updates we also have to wonder if something is happening with the hid-ntrig.ko.

----------


## wildschweini

> But also the firmware plays a role.  You should have the most recent Win7 firmware the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware from the 2.239 software bundle.  Dell has released an even more recent version but I don't think it's available for the HP.  If you've only installed Vista or Win7-RC1 you won't have the right firmware.  A proxy to look at your firmware version is to look at the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput --list
> ```
> 
> Did you tell us what firmware version you were using?


hello Favux, thanks for all your answers! Please, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...52492&page=136 [Post #1357], there i posted my firmware to be 4.5.2.3.5 (1408 6540). interestingly, multitouch and stylus worked perfect directly after installation with this 'old' firmware (as mentioned above). 
today i installed the newest available firmware under windows, the output of the dmesg:


```
$dmesg |grep -i ntrig
[   19.245612] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: Firmware version: 4.6.5.13.5 (1808 a5a1)
```

this firmware is recommended for the latitude xt2 but runs perfect even with my dell xt. but the stylus is not working perfectly further on...




> If it really is a package update after you install Maverick then a likely culprit is the 50-wacom.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d.  Does yours look correct?


this is my 50-wacom.conf.


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

it looks pretty good, i would say. in recent approaches i played a little bit around with that file but without any good result.




> Is the stylus on the wacom driver in Xorg.0.log (/var/log) when it is working correctly and not when it stops working?


(1) multitouch enabled:


```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep stylus
[    25.051] (II) N-Trig Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
[    25.051] (**) N-Trig Pen stylus: always reports core events
[    25.051] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    25.051] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
[    25.051] (II) N-Trig Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    25.202] (II) N-Trig Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.
[    25.222] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    25.223] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
```

and (2) multitouch disabled via magick-rotation


```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep stylus
[    25.051] (II) N-Trig Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
[    25.051] (**) N-Trig Pen stylus: always reports core events
[    25.051] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    25.051] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: Wacom USB TabletPC tablet maxX=9600 maxY=7200 maxZ=256 resX=934 resY=1122  tilt=disabled
[    25.051] (II) N-Trig Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    25.202] (II) N-Trig Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.
[    25.222] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "N-Trig Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    25.223] (--) N-Trig Pen stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=9600 bottom Y=7200 resol X=934 resol Y=1122
```

they are the same...





> Since a kernel update is likely in the updates we also have to wonder if something is happening with the hid-ntrig.ko.


i don't think that the kernel update is the culprit because there is no matter if i boot with the old or with the new kernel. but there are two hid-ntri.ko's:


```
$ locate hid-ntrig
/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-ntrig.ko
```

this are binary data, right? can't get any access to them.

----------


## Ubuntiac

So, I'm wondering... is there still any useful testing that I can actually do, given that I don't have the Win 7 firmware, or access to Win 7 to update it?

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

With your updating the firmware you should be good.  I do kind of wish you kept to the slightly older package 4.6.5.8.5 in the 2.334 software bundle because we know its behavior is good.  Only one other user has reported updating to Dell's latest.  Didn't seem to have a problem with it.

What we need to do now is look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Go ahead and compress it and attach it to your next post.  We need to see what the stylus is doing with the Wacom driver and what touch is doing on evtest.  We need to look at the whole thing, not a selection.

What I'm getting from you is Magick is working with Rafi's dell-wmi.  I think the problems are related to your touch/stylus issues.

enneract was a little more cryptic but I guess I'm interpreting him as saying Magick works for him with Rafi's dell-wmi also.

Hi Ubuntiac,

Sure.  You can help us test the installer when we figure out, or try to figure out, why checkmagick won't compile in Natty.

I don't know if a non-validated version of Win7 will let you download and install the firmware.  But you could try borrowing a copy from a buddy.  There is a grace period before they demand validation I think.  And don't they start locking you out of functionality after a while?  But anyway when you first install I think you might have a week or so of use before they start coming after you.  So you could try a temporary install just to get the firmware and then remove it.  That wouldn't get your buddy into trouble.

----------


## rafiyr

> (1) with Rafi's calib.c i was able to eliminate the ghost touches! great!


Glad to hear it.

That's still just the userspace program, I haven't really released the kernel version.  Its not really all that different, except it doesn't require unbinding the device (see the script).

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
>  With your updating the firmware you should be good.  I do kind of  wish you kept to the slightly older package 4.6.5.8.5 in the 2.334  software bundle because we know its behavior is good.  Only one other  user has reported updating to Dell's latest.  Didn't seem to have a  problem with it.
> 
>  What we need to do now is look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Go ahead  and compress it and attach it to your next post.  We need to see what  the stylus is doing with the Wacom driver and what touch is doing on  evtest.  We need to look at the whole thing, not a selection.


hello Favux,

here comes my Xorg.0.log (multitouch enabled). hope it will be useful for you.

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

I may have spotted a/the problem in your Xorg.0.log.  Could you please post your current:


```
xinput --list
```

with multitouch enabled.

----------


## Favux

Alright, let's assume it is the "evdev tablet catchall" snippet setting up N-Trig Touchscreen that is the problem.  Let's see if we can block it by editing the 10-evdev.conf:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
```

and change the snippet from:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

to


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Touchscreen"
	Option  "Ignore"  "yes"
EndSection
```

Or maybe just 'MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"'.

----------


## wildschweini

> Alright, let's assume it is the "evdev tablet catchall" snippet setting up N-Trig Touchscreen that is the problem.  Let's see if we can block it by editing the 10-evdev.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
> ```
> 
> and change the snippet from:
> 
> ...


hello Favux,

I wish you happy new year!

I'm very sorry but I have to report that your suggestions don't work (both MatchProduct variants). 

For a next trial, I send your my xinput list:

(1) multitouch enabled:


```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

(2) multitouch disabled:


```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Hope you'll be successful!

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

Happy New Year!

Your xinput lists look good now because we're only seeing MultiTouch.

So I'm out of ideas.  Your firmware seems to be right now.  While I wait for fresh inspiration let's hope Ayuthia or Rafi or someone will come along and bail us out.


Edit:  Oh and if you still have the blocking in the snippet in place for the xinput we should probably look at Xorg.0.log and see what it did.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Your xinput lists look good now because we're only seeing MultiTouch.
> 
> So I'm out of ideas.  Your firmware seems to be right now.  While I wait for fresh inspiration let's hope Ayuthia or Rafi or someone will come along and bail us out.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Oh and if you still have the blocking in the snippet in place for the xinput we should probably look at Xorg.0.log and see what it did.



That's really a pity! Bur thanks again for all your persistent help. That's great!
Here come along the Xorg.0.log with blocking in the snippet (I renamed the device in the 'MatchProduct' line as "N-Trig MultiTouch", getting from xinput --list)

----------


## rafiyr

Hi wildschweini, would you mind clarifying the current situation for me.

Does pen and touch work normally without magic rotate?  Did they ever?

Does the cursor track pen and touch correctly?  Is it scaled,rotated or shifted?

Do you get mouse clicks for touch, and the three pen buttons (the tip is a button).

Btw, the microcode in the digitizer handles the decision when you both touch the screen and have the pen in range.  Generally all the win7 multitouch firmwares (4.*) block touch events when the pen is in range.  I don't know if I've explicitly verified that with the firmware you have installed, but I would be surprised if it was different.

In with the calibration program, there's also a small program to set the pen/touch mode.  I don't remember off the top of my head if 0 is pen only and 1 is touch only or if its the other way around.  Mode 3 is both, and that generally is what most people use.  If you are having odd interactions, you might want to set it to mode 3 just to be sure.  You will need to run the program with sudo, but don't need to detach the driver like you do for calibration.


As for your xorg logs, it looks like you are using wacom for pen and evdev for touch in both cases.  So your blocking probably didn't work.  Er why were you trying to block evdev anyway?


Clarifications about the wacom driver.

TPCButton is for extra buttons mounted on a device, like the ones in the corner of the screen on the XT.  However, its only pertinent if those buttons go through the wacom device.  On the XT those buttons send events through the normal keyboard channels.

The Touch setting controls touch class wacom devices, and is only relevant when you are using wacom for touch.

Hover clicking is when you hit the switches on the side of the pen, when its in range but the tip switch is off (not touching anything).  If that's off, the side button only propagates the side button events when the tip is live too.  If you have hover clicking enabled you can use click events and pressure status for more nuanced behaviors.

----------


## Favux

Hi rafyir,

From wildschweini's post #1351:



> thanks for the commands, Ayuthia, but the problem is to get the stylus pen fully running. it works after switching off the multitouch, but with enabled touch the stylus only turns the mouse arrow around and it seems that the left mouse click is kept all the time. i'm not able to solve this problem. running the program "xournal" turns the stylus' input working for a written text but nothing else. no clicks possible at all...


We noticed in his xinput list he had single finger touch and in Xorg.0.log that an evdev snippet was picking it up and placing it on evdev.  Another evdev snippet was picking up his multi-touch.  We thought maybe the duplicate touches could be the problem and tried to block the snippet picking up single finger touch.

TPCButton is not for the bezel buttons, it is for the stylus buttons.  The "on" is default for tablet pc's.  It means that in order for your stylus buttons to work the tip of the stylus must be in contact with the screen/digitizer.  And "off" is the hover mode where the stylus buttons will work with the stylus tip in proximity but not actually touching.  It is apparently currently broken in xf86-input-wacom and I just helped Peter with it.

----------


## rafiyr

> I'm having a sinking suspicion that BIOS A11 might be doing weirdness.
> 
> below is my dmesg output after rotating the lid, then back again (using the dell-wmi version from post 1339)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [  451.585408] dell wmi got code d0
> [  451.585416] dell-wmi: Unknown key feed pressed
> ...





> XT2 does not have an accelerometer.


That's what I thought too.  The hard disk might, but I don't think that would go through dell-wmi.  What about the light sensor?  Do you see events when you cover and uncover that?

Some people have a tendency to refer to the hinge switch as an accelerometer.  In the xt/xt2, it is not.  The hinge switch is just a couple of contacts in the hinge, and I think screen down is detected with a magnetic switch (hall sensor or something like that).  In addition to the two magnets in the upper corners of the screen, you'll notice an extra magnet closer to the middle of one of the sides.  My guess is that's used to detect the lid status (any feel like opening one up and looking?)

The scancode is only 2 of the 4 bytes sent to the notify function, I'd like to know what's in the other two bytes for these events.

----------


## floyd0815

*@Favux, Rafyir and and others:*

THANK YOU SO MUCH!
I've set up my HP TX2 with Ubuntu 10.10 and it works perfectly.
And that's because of *this thread!* (and googling, reading, goo...)

Made a little vid to show some gestures (like right-click, etc.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44QSLk-FgPg

THX again!

----------


## Ayuthia

> *@Favux, Rafyir and and others:*
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> I've set up my HP TX2 with Ubuntu 10.10 and it works perfectly.
> And that's because of *this thread!* (and googling, reading, goo...)
> 
> Made a little vid to show some gestures (like right-click, etc.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44QSLk-FgPg
> 
> THX again!


Nicely done!  Would you mind sharing your wish list for the ginn gestures?  It would be nice to have a set of pre-configured gestures for those who have been wanting to try it out.

----------


## floyd0815

@Ayuthia

I have deleted the "pinch" gestures, because I haven't got it working good/exactly enough. (Firefox zooming is/was horrible!) (using N-Trig 2.239)

For the right-click to work, I've added a keyboard-shortcut: (menu-system-preference-shortcuts)
*Shortcut:* Super_L + t       _// Mod4 + t_
*Command:*  xdotool click 3    _//xdotool is in the standard repos
_

The lines I've modified are:


```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="2">
      <action name="action1" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="350"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">t</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="3">
      <action name="action2" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">W</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action3" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="3">
      <action name="action4" when="update">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="40" max="60"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Alt_L">Right</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="3">
      <action name="action5" when="update">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="-60" max="-40"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Alt_L">Left</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

I also attached the whole wishes.xml (wishes.xml.txt, had to add .txt for uploading)
*
The 2 scripts (.wishesN.sh + .wishesR.sh):* 
Get executed by magick-rotation when going in / leaving tablet mode.
("onboard|/home/floyd/.wishesR.sh" and "pkill onboard|/home/floyd/.wishesN.sh")
*The wishesR.xml:*
Is the wishes.xml for tablet mode. (180° turned gestures) Place it in "/usr/share/ginn".
*ginn.sh:*
Is my starting GINN script, to avoid 2 running instances (when loging out and back in) Called by an entry in menu-system-preference-session.

For single-finger scrolling in Firefox => "grab and drag" plugin

Hope there is something useful within.

Best regards!

*EDIT: updated scripts and description*
*The 3 scripts have to be made executable!*

----------


## floyd0815

Hi again!

I've attached a file to deactivate tooltips (= app-description when staying/clicking them) on the panel  and increase the scrollbar width.

Place it in your home directory and in the home dir of root.
(delete the .txt from the filename!)

----------


## Favux

Hi floyd0815,

Loving your video of gestures with Magick Rotation!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH6kxNRYz20

As soon as we get a little feedback I'll link to your ginn scripts in the HOW TO.

Really nice work.

----------


## floyd0815

Irrelevant after updated post above.

----------


## lawrencegoodman

I am a newbie and would like to get 10.10 with multitouch up and running on my TX2. There has been so much backing and forthing on this thread. Is it possible someone could post simple, straightforward directions on how to do this?

Also is it better to do a fresh install of 10.10 or upgrade?

Thanks.

----------


## floyd0815

Read the #1 post about maverick. (There isn't much to do)
I would make a fresh install, install ginn and magick-rotation.
For the mic to work after suspend, I added:

```
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=toshiba position_fix=1
```

to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
But I cann't say if you have the same soundcard.
(input is mic2, decrease the volume)

I use my TX2 not for gaming, so I haven't installed the fglrx ATI driver.
(using radeon driver, which is chosen by the system and compiz works)

Maybe you have a look at my last posts for some ginn wishes etc.

*And there are some server problems, so only post once and let it be good. (takes some time)*

----------


## Favux

Hi floyd0815,




> But the scripts wishesN.sh and wishesR.sh could be made more effcient/smaller.


So are you planning to clean up your scripts and/or make any additions to them?  Add more explanation on use?  Just wanted to know before I link to them.   :Smile:

----------


## floyd0815

@Favux

I updated the post and scripts above, but I don't know what to add to them, because (as you have seen) I'm not good in scripting at all.
Necessity is the mother of invention.  :Wink:

----------


## dwaynefuller

> *Warning:  Using this application can cause your system to lock up.  It is still experimental.*
> 
> For those of you that want to try out some multitouch gestures in Maverick, you can try ginn ("Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits").  The following is how I was able to get it installed:
> Install the build dependencies (not for sure if this step is needed or not)
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install utouch
> sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest
> ...



I am dual booting Windows 7 professional and Ubuntu 10.10 on a tx2z 1000 hp tablet. However, when I tried to carry out the Ginn installation (to enable multitouch) as shown above, Ginn failed to work, with the following error:

dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ ginn
ginn: command not found
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ cd ginn
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ./configure --prefix=/usr
bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ sudo cp etc/wishes.xml /etc/
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ginn
ginn: command not found


I really need your help. Thanks.

----------


## Ayuthia

> dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> ./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found


It looks like autoreconf is missing so if I remember correctly, you can get it by installing autoconf:


```
sudo apt-get install autoconf
```

----------


## dwaynefuller

> It looks like autoreconf is missing so if I remember correctly, you can get it by installing autoconf:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install autoconf
> ```


Thank you, having done that and going through the process again, I got this: 



```
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ tar -xvjf ginn.tar.bz2
ginn/
ginn/autogen.sh
ginn/COPYING
ginn/Makefile.am
ginn/.bzrignore
ginn/INSTALL
ginn/src/
ginn/src/ginn.c
ginn/src/Makefile.am
ginn/src/config.c
ginn/src/xt.c
ginn/src/config.h
ginn/configure.ac
ginn/.bzr/
ginn/.bzr/branch/
ginn/.bzr/branch/tags
ginn/.bzr/branch/branch.conf
ginn/.bzr/branch/format
ginn/.bzr/branch/lock/
ginn/.bzr/branch/last-revision
ginn/.bzr/checkout/
ginn/.bzr/checkout/conflicts
ginn/.bzr/checkout/format
ginn/.bzr/checkout/lock/
ginn/.bzr/checkout/dirstate
ginn/.bzr/checkout/views
ginn/.bzr/branch-format
ginn/.bzr/branch-lock/
ginn/.bzr/README
ginn/.bzr/repository/
ginn/.bzr/repository/packs/
ginn/.bzr/repository/packs/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.pack
ginn/.bzr/repository/format
ginn/.bzr/repository/lock/
ginn/.bzr/repository/upload/
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.tix
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.cix
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.rix
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.iix
ginn/.bzr/repository/indices/203e337475f32bfeb550035558e82be6.six
ginn/.bzr/repository/obsolete_packs/
ginn/.bzr/repository/pack-names
ginn/ginn.pc.in
ginn/etc/
ginn/etc/Makefile.am
ginn/etc/buttons
ginn/etc/wishes.xml
ginn/etc/keys
ginn/etc/attributes
ginn/README
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ cd ginn
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
Can't exec "libtoolize": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing
autoreconf: configure.ac: creating directory config-aux
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Libtool
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
configure.ac:19: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
      See the Autoconf documentation.
autoreconf: /usr/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ./configure --prefix=/usr
configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in config-aux "."/config-aux
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ sudo cp etc/wishes.xml /etc/ginn
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$ ginn
ginn: command not found
dwaynefuller@dwaynefuller-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~/ginn$
```

What do I do from here? Much appreciated.

----------


## smallblackanimal

For the _Right Click_ Menu you can just use <Shift_*>F10. Its the default key command in Gnome, but its not listed in the keyboard shortcuts options. It works just as well; with the exception of Firefox where for some reason the menu always appears in the top left corner of the window.  It does eliminate the need for extra programs running in the background, unless of course you are using xdotool for other purposes.

I really enjoyed the video which got me thinking on how bring the menu down  :Capital Razz: 
now if I can only find a way to get long clicks enabled... :Think: 

_@_floyd0815
_ For the right-click to work, I've added a keyboard-shortcut: (menu-system-preference-shortcuts)
Shortcut:  Super_L + t       // Mod4 + t
Command:   xdotool click 3    //xdotool is in the standard repos_ 
 



```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="2">
      <action name="action1" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="350"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">t</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

Changed to ...



```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="2">
      <action name="action1" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="350"/>
        <key modifier1="Shift_L">F10</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

On a side note, does anyone know how to toggle minimize / restore all windows on a workspace without <control><alt> d or <Super_L> E? I'm looking to mimic the action of the _show desktop icon_ in the Gnome panel which doesn't bring focus to the desktop / show all my workspaces.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thank you, having done that and going through the process again, I got this: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Can't exec "libtoolize": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
> ```
> 
> What do I do from here? Much appreciated.


I think that you will now need to install libtool.  Sorry, I don't have a fresh install right now so I am not for sure if there are any other compile-related packages still needed.  Please let us know if you are still stuck.

----------


## floyd0815

*@smallblackanimal*

I don't see, how to long-press with Ginn, because of the jittery input it's always a drag, but if you only want to perform a long-press action with another gesture, xdotool can do that:



```
xdotool mousedown --delay 2000 1 mouseup 1
```

But is it even possible to define long-press actions in Ubuntu?

The Shift_L + F10 will be great in the future, as long as Firefox 4 hasn't got that context menu bug. It's funny, that it appears in my case in the *lower left* corner?!

EDIT:
To minimize/restore all windows, I have found those commands:


```
wmctrl -k on
wmctrl -k off
```

EDIT:
These commands work great for "show desktop"!
Made keyboard shortcuts for them and added this to my wishes:


```
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action6">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="10" max="80"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Super_L">h</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action7">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="-80" max="-10"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Super_L">j</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

Best regards

----------


## floyd0815

*@Favux*

I have seen, that you have added my snd_hda_intel option to your HowTo. :Dancing: 
This option is for the HP TX2 - 1310eg,1025dx and maybe others.
Found it on this page:
http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/sh....php?t=1043568

Here are some more options:
_TX2635us (tx2500 series)_ *model=toshiba position_fix=1*
_hptx2510us_ *model=toshiba position_fix=1* _or_ *model=zepto position_fix=1*

----------


## floyd0815

*Boot speed question:*

The boot of my TX2 takes quite a while.(about 35 seconds to Desktop + 10 for wifi with wl driver)
I understand that it loads files to ram (ureadahead was installed and I added preload) but (for what I know) Lucid booted faster.
It seems, that the read speed from harddisk is very slow.

I tried 3 times:


```
sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda2

/dev/sda2:
 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.01 seconds =  53.17 MB/sec
```

(no spezial boot options in grub, using ext4, _errors=remount-ro_ only option in fstab)

This can't be right / the best performance?!
Should I add something to grub/fstab or go back to ext3 or ext2?
grub: elevator=noop or deadline?
fstab: relatime, noatime is only for writing, right?
Does currency=shell in /etc/init.d/rc has some effect on it?

*Another thing is the wireless:*
Has someone managed to get wifi on login?
Have added wl.ko to /etc/modules and also tried to configure wifi with wpa-supplicant, with no success.

THX in advance!

*EDIT:*
Forget about the reading speed! (haven't googled it, it's normal)
I was confused, because my old SSD netbook had only 16mb/s writing, but far more reading speed. (80+)
Also I have activated the b43 and now I have network almost at login.

----------


## dwaynefuller

Hi I am still having problems enabling multitouch on my system hp touchsmart tx2z-1000. The touch works bout not the multitouch. Please step me through. I am a newbie. 

Other things that do not work are:
1. The pen tool and the onscreen keyboard 
2. I have a digicel internet broad band dongo that i do not know how to install ZTE ax225
3. The rotate screen function does not work. 

Help please.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Hi all,

Just a few comments.

1) Thanks for all the effort put into making this work. It's incredibly great and useful!

2) When I upgraded to Maverick with an old firmware, Ubuntu would hang  when I touched the screen. It disappeared when the firmware is upgraded to the  latest version. Someone has filed a  bug report on this. I'm not sure if this problem is common enough to be mentioned in the first post.

3) The degaussing is simply brilliant. I've suffered terrible ghost clicks on certain severely haunted websites. Looking at Rafi's description, it seems I'll have to run it again when it happens again, what?

4) I'm also facing the problem wildschweini has, namely the issue of the stylus grabbing the left-click button (only released by clicking with touchscreen). Somehow, the discussion just fell away... Has it been solved?

----------


## Favux

Hi dwaynefuller,

I'm having trouble following you.  Are you saying you couldn't install ginn or that the digitizer doesn't respong to your stylus?  What is the output of:


```
xinput list
```

in a terminal?


Hi Jackson Tan,




> 2) When I upgraded to Maverick with an old firmware, Ubuntu would hang when I touched the screen. It disappeared when the firmware is upgraded to the latest version. Someone has filed a bug report on this. I'm not sure if this problem is common enough to be mentioned in the first post.


It is addressed.  Under 1) Maverick:



> b) Vista firmware and single finger ("N-Trig Touchscreen") touch
> Follow this if you are using Vista or Win7rc firmware and only have "N-Trig Touchscreen" in 'xinput --list' as your touch device. The Maverick default hid-ntrig.ko inadvertantly left out code to support single finger touch. This should also fix the "freeze" you may be experiencing when using the stylus. We will use Ayuthia's single finger patch submitted to the Launchpad bug report and DKMS. Using DKMS means each time the kernel is updated, it will automatically rebuild the hid-ntrig kernel module with the patch for you.


I guess I inadvertently left out the Launchpad bug report where Ayuthia submitted a patch that Henrick Ryberg accepted and pushed to ppa:utouch-team/utouch.  By the way that's probably a duplicate bug.



> 3) The degaussing is simply brilliant. I've suffered terrible ghost clicks on certain severely haunted websites. Looking at Rafi's description, it seems I'll have to run it again when it happens again, what?


Yes, run it every time you start having a "noise" problem which requires recalibration.



> 4) I'm also facing the problem wildschweini has, namely the issue of the stylus grabbing the left-click button (only released by clicking with touchscreen). Somehow, the discussion just fell away... Has it been solved?


OK, so there is now a second person reporting the problem.  You are still using the default Maverick Wacom driver?  xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8?

This sounds like a job for Ayuthia and Rafi!   :Smile:

----------


## Jackson Tan

> It is addressed.  Under 1) Maverick:





> b) Vista firmware and single finger ("N-Trig Touchscreen") touch
> Follow this if you are using Vista or Win7rc firmware and only have  "N-Trig Touchscreen" in 'xinput --list' as your touch device. The  Maverick default hid-ntrig.ko inadvertantly left out code to support  single finger touch. This should also fix the "freeze" you may be  experiencing when using the stylus. We will use Ayuthia's single finger  patch submitted to the Launchpad bug report and DKMS. Using DKMS means  each time the kernel is updated, it will automatically rebuild the  hid-ntrig kernel module with the patch for you.


Huh! I missed that, but it's because my tx2 runs Win7, so I presume it was the Win7 firmware I had.





> OK, so there is now a second person reporting the problem.  You are still using the default Maverick Wacom driver?  xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8?
> 
> This sounds like a job for Ayuthia and Rafi!


I presume I'm using the default driver, since I did not modify anything else. It was an upgrade from Lucid (which was a clean install and didn't have this stylus issue). Note that I have not enabled or installed anything extra yet, e.g. ginn.

----------


## Jackson Tan

Not sure if this is news:

This is part of my xinput --list output:


```
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

When I turn off Touchscreen,


```
xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
```

touchscreen still works and stylus still grabs. So I turn it back on and disable MultiTouch


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Virtual core pointer"
xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

touchscreen is disabled but stylus now works properly.

Also, I've tried disabling Pen stylus,


```
xinput reattach "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Virtual core pointer"
xinput float "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

touchscreen still works and stylus still grabs.

Seems to be some mapping problem. Hope this helps!

----------


## wildschweini

> Not sure if this is news:
> When I turn off Touchscreen,
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen"
> ```
> 
> touchscreen still works and stylus still grabs. So I turn it back on and disable MultiTouch
> ...


It's the same behavior on my OS at the Latitude XT.




> ```
> xinput float "N-Trig Pen stylus"
> ```
> 
> touchscreen still works and stylus still grabs.


After this command, multitouch is still working. But while using the pen, the cursor jumps directly into the upper left corner of the screen and nothing else. No click events, no pressed clicks. 
Thanks, Jackson Tan, I'm happy that there is a second user in the universe reporting on that problem!  :Razz:

----------


## wildschweini

I played a little bit around with the .xml files that configure 'ginn'. Here come some wishes for drag gestures along the x axis 



```
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="2">
      <action name="actionad3">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="10" max="140"/>
        <key>Left</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="2">
      <action name="actiond4">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="-140" max="-10"/>
        <key>Right</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

Now one can go through a document from up to down and left to right with two fingers...

----------


## Ayuthia

@Jackson Tan and wildschweini,
Can one of you post the results of evtest:


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX
```

Replace the X with the event number for the stylus.  You will most likely need to do this from the console (control-alt-F2) because the Wacom driver usually blocks the information from showing in X.

This information will help us see what is being reported from the stylus and will help us see why the stylus is keeping the left-click.

----------


## Favux

Hi,

Got distracted yesterday trying to figure out what's replaced HAL Manager for hot plug events and how to read it.

Other things we may want to try are:


```
xsetwacom set "stylus device name" DebugLevel 22
```

and look at the results in Xorg.0.log.  We could also look at:


```
xsetwacom set "stylus device name" CommonDBG 22
```

which would be all the "tablet" devices.  Your touch is suppose to be on evdev but something seems to be interfering after all.  So it's possible it may show something in addition to DebugLevel.

And of course:



> xinput test [-proximity] <device name>

----------


## wildschweini

> @Jackson Tan and wildschweini,
> Can one of you post the results of evtest:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX
> ```
> 
> Replace the X with the event number for the stylus.  You will most likely need to do this from the console (control-alt-F2) because the Wacom driver usually blocks the information from showing in X.
> ...



Hello Ayuthia,

here comes the output of 


```
sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX
```

 as appended file "stylus.doc" (it is a simple textfile). For the test, I executed the command in the shell and did some gestures with the stylus including hovering, pushing the screen, and pressing the two buttons. Seems as if all events are recognized...I am a bit surprized that "evtest" gives output for a wacom driven device...?

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi,
> 
> Got distracted yesterday trying to figure out what's replaced HAL Manager for hot plug events and how to read it.
> 
> Other things we may want to try are:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set "stylus device name" DebugLevel 22
> ...


Hello Favux,

unfortunately, BOTH commands


```
xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" DebugLevel 22
```

and


```
xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" CommonDBG 22
```

end up with


```
Property 'Wacom Debug Levels' does not exist on device.
```

Any idea why?

Attached is the output of


```
xinput test "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

but it seems that "Button 2" is not realized.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hello Ayuthia,
> 
> here comes the output of 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX
> ```
> 
>  as appended file "stylus.doc" (it is a simple textfile). For the test, I executed the command in the shell and did some gestures with the stylus including hovering, pushing the screen, and pressing the two buttons. Seems as if all events are recognized...I am a bit surprized that "evtest" gives output for a wacom driven device...?


evtest provides the event information (event test) and is not related to the evdev driver.  It does sound like it is for the evdev driver though but it isn't.

The information that you are showing matches mine, but I cannot duplicate your left-click issue.

Can you provide the xinput --list-props for the stylus?  Also are you using the Ubuntu provided drivers for the stylus?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> @Jackson Tan and wildschweini,
> Can one of you post the results of evtest:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX
> ```
> 
> Replace the X with the event number for the stylus.  You will most likely need to do this from the console (control-alt-F2) because the Wacom driver usually blocks the information from showing in X.
> ...


Okay, I'm not sure if I'm understanding this correctly. I presume you want me to replace the "X" in the command with the id associated with the stylus when I selected "xinput --list". If so, then I got:


```
jackson@feynman:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                     id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=16    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=18    [slave  keyboard (3)]
jackson@feynman:~$ sudo evtest /dev/input/event
event0   event1   event10  event11  event12  event2   event3   event4   event5   event6   event7   event8   event9
```

In that last command I tapped Tab to show the available options, because "event 13" returns "No such file or directory".




> Can you provide the xinput --list-props for the stylus?  Also are you using the Ubuntu provided drivers for the stylus?


The command


```
xinput --list-prop 13
```

gives


```
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (148):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (271):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (272):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (273):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (274):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (294):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (295):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (296):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (297):    1, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (298):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (299):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (300):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (301):    42
    Wacom Capacity (302):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (303):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (304):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (305):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (306):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (307):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (308):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (309):    "STYLUS" (311)
    Wacom Button Actions (310):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

And as far as I know, it should be the drivers that come out of the box from Maverick, which I upgraded from Lucid.

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Hi,
> 
> Got distracted yesterday trying to figure out what's replaced HAL Manager for hot plug events and how to read it.
> 
> Other things we may want to try are:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set "stylus device name" DebugLevel 22
> ...


For the "xsetwacom" commands, I received the same response as wildschweini. But as for


```
xinput test "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

there was no response, in that I got a blinking cursor and had to press Ctrl + C to regain to the command prompt.

----------


## wildschweini

> Can you provide the xinput --list-props for the stylus?  Also are you using the Ubuntu provided drivers for the stylus?


Hi Ayuthia, here's the output:


```
~$ xinput --list-props 10
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (131):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (133):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (251):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (252):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (253):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (254):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (260):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (261):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (262):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (263):    1, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (264):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (265):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (266):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (267):    42
    Wacom Capacity (268):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (269):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (270):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (271):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (272):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (273):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (274):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (275):    "STYLUS" (277)
    Wacom Button Actions (276):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```

----------


## Favux

OK, here's the output of my Bamboo P&T to compare to.  It also has touch:


```
~$ xinput list-props "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"Device 'Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus':
	Device Enabled (143):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (145):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (261):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (262):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (263):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (264):	10.000000
	Wacom Tablet Area (270):	0, 0, 14720, 9200
	Wacom Rotation (271):	0
	Wacom Pressurecurve (272):	0, 10, 90, 100
	Wacom Serial IDs (273):	209, 0, 2, 0
	Wacom Capacity (274):	-1
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (275):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (276):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (277):	0
	Wacom Hover Click (285):	0
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (278):	0
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (279):	50, 20, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (280):	"STYLUS" (283)
	Wacom Button Actions (281):	"None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
	Wacom Debug Levels (282):	0, 0
```

So no obvious differences.

As I recall wildschweini you not only updated to the very latest firmware available from Dell but also cloned the xf86-input-wacom repository, correct?  Maybe that explains why after:


```
xinput float "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

You see "multitouch is still working. But while using the pen, the cursor jumps directly into the upper left corner of the screen and nothing else. No click events, no pressed clicks"?  Which sounds like the correct behavior for a disabled N-trig stylus, while Jackson Tan sees "touchscreen still works and stylus still grabs."

If I'm right about you getting the latest xf86-input-wacom I don't understand why the xsetwacom debug commands aren't working for either of you.  They did change the debug levels at some point so for an older version the max. levels were 11 (or 12?) I think.

Alright, ignoring all of the motion effect artifact I assembled the following composite:


```
~$ xinput test "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"
button press   1 a[0]=6322 a[1]=5423 a[2]=368 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
button release 1 a[0]=5293 a[1]=5994 a[2]=1 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 

button press   2 a[0]=6250 a[1]=5602 a[2]=1215 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
button release 2 a[0]=6129 a[1]=5709 a[2]=1283 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 

button press   3 a[0]=6948 a[1]=6638 a[2]=1 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
button release 3 a[0]=5302 a[1]=5969 a[2]=285 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900
```

wildschweini I see your button1 and button3 pressing & releasing.  But no sign of button2.  Were you pressing it?

Jackson Tan when you did:


```
xinput test "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

Are you saying when you brought your stylus up onto the digitizer screen there was no response?  You didn't see any output?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Jackson Tan when you did:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput test "N-Trig Pen stylus"
> ```
> 
> Are you saying when you brought your stylus up onto the digitizer screen there was no response?  You didn't see any output?



Lol! My apologies! I misinterpreted your question and waited for a response. Anyway, doing it again, this is a sample of what I got:



```
motion a[0]=5313 a[1]=2069 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5313 a[1]=2085 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5312 a[1]=2098 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5312 a[1]=2116 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5311 a[1]=2133 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5315 a[1]=2167 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0 
motion a[0]=5317 a[1]=2209 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0
```

----------


## Favux

Good.  That's the motion information I left out.  We want to see the Button press and release events.  Especially for the stylus tip, which is by default Button1.  In other words is the tip releasing?

----------


## Jackson Tan

> Good.  That's the motion information I left out.  We want to see the Button press and release events.  Especially for the stylus tip, which is by default Button1.  In other words is the tip releasing?


No, the stylus does not release. Touching the screen releases it, though this does not generate anything on the test output.

----------


## wildschweini

> As I recall wildschweini you not only updated to the very latest firmware available from Dell but also cloned the xf86-input-wacom repository, correct?


yes, you're right!




> Alright, ignoring all of the motion effect artifact I assembled the following composite:
> 
> 
> ```
> ~$ xinput test "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus"
> button press   1 a[0]=6322 a[1]=5423 a[2]=368 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
> button release 1 a[0]=5293 a[1]=5994 a[2]=1 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
> 
> button press   2 a[0]=6250 a[1]=5602 a[2]=1215 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=-900 
> ...


I pressed it several times, but is wasn't recognized, don't know why. Whereas it is recognized by the evtest command, see post             #*1416*. 

@ Jackson Tan:
Did you do the evtest/xinput --test in the command mode? Perhaps it clashes with the X server?

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

Hmm.  The Waltop's have both stylus buttons handled as if they were the same button.  With the N-trig the code only sees one button?  Sounds like the xf86-input-wacom code needs to be looked at for non-wacom stylus.  Not as generic as they think?


Can you do me a favor?  With the HP I see:


```
/sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/
```

you should see:


```
/sys/devices/platform/dell-wmi/
```

In there I have a file called "tablet":


```
/sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet
```

The file reads 0 for laptop mode and 1 for tablet mode.  I'm thinking you must have a similar file.  Is it called tablet?  If not what is it called?  Thanks

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi wildschweini,
> 
> Hmm.  The Waltop's have both stylus buttons handled as if they were the same button.  With the N-trig the code only sees one button?  Sounds like the xf86-input-wacom code needs to be looked at for non-wacom stylus.  Not as generic as they think?
> 
> 
> Can you do me a favor?  With the HP I see:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Favux,

after going to the similar folder "dell-laptop" (there is no "dell-wmi"-folder to find!), the following appears in the console output:


```
/sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop$ ls
backlight  driver  modalias  power  rfkill  subsystem  uevent
```

 In addition, I searched for a file called "tablet" but didn't find it...

----------


## Favux

Thanks wildschweini,

And that's with Rafi's modified dell-wmi, correct?  Hmmm.  I wonder if it reports tablet mode to a file anywhere other than through the hot keys?  It really should to conform to other models.  Anything interesting in driver or subsystem, or are they files?

----------


## wildschweini

> Thanks wildschweini,
> 
> And that's with Rafi's modified dell-wmi, correct?


Hi Favux,
yes,correct!




> Hmmm.  I wonder if it reports tablet mode to a file anywhere other than through the hot keys?  It really should to conform to other models.  Anything interesting in driver or subsystem, or are they files?


These are folders, but nothing really interesting as far as I can see. Sorry, I think I can't help you...

----------


## wildschweini

Hello Favux, Ayuthia, and all other engaged people out there,

perhaps it could help you to know the following: in post #*1412* I metioned that after floating the pen the cursor jumps into the upper left corner of the screen, which should be a common behavior. 
Today I realized that when using the (attached) pen the cursor almost always starts from that upper left corner and jumps then to the point where the pen touches the screen. 
As an idea, could it be that the pen is floated when using multitouch and the reattaching does not work correctly?

----------


## LordDeath86

Hi,

I just installed Magick Rotation 1.3 on my HP TX2 in Ubuntu 10.10 using the installer_gtk.py and after it asked me to reboot I don't know how to go on now.
I rebooted the OS but I can't find any signs of this tool. What do I have to do now?

edit: I got it. I extracted it into the wrong folder. ^^

edit2: This disabling of the touch input is very handy. While the newest Windows drivers solved the "ghost click"-problem, in Ubuntu this problem is still present. Now I can easily disable it and no ghosts will interrupt me anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## toldap

hi all
first, sorry for my bad english...

i tried the ginn application....I can run it....but it does not pass anything, if i toch the screen....

the dump of

xinput --list

shows no N-Trig MultiTouch Device...I hava an ELO 1537 Screen from elotouch.
Is it possible, that this one is not supported?

thanks for any help,
toldap

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

Thanks for looking into a Dell table mode file for me.



> As an idea, could it be that the pen is floated when using multitouch and the reattaching does not work correctly?


That's a thought.  But then we need to figure out what could be interfering with the reattachment.


Hi LordDeath86,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Glad you're enjoying Magick.

Sounds like the newest Windows drivers include an automatic version of Rafi's calibration program.  That's calibration as in eliminating noise, not coordinates.  He's looking into adding it the the kernel module hid-ntrig.ko.  So linux may have that shortly too.

His calibration program is linked near the top of the HOW TO and at the Ubuntu Multitouch wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig


Hi toldap,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

I don't think that is a N-Trig touchscreen.  Do you see Elo in the 'xinput list' output?  I think Elo has their own touch screens.  They do have a linux driver if Elo or evtouch is not in Synaptic Package Manager (or evtouch does not work for you):  http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/dnld.asp

I don't see Elo touch mentioned on the list of supported devices on the Ubuntu Multitouch wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport
But that might not mean much.

I think there are some threads on getting a Elo touch screen working on some netbooks?

Good luck!

----------


## toldap

hi Favux

thx for your answer.

i have the evo touch in the dump of 'xinput list'.
and the touch is working fine as a "single-touch", just the multitouch-function don`t work.
if i run 'gesturetest 0 0 0xffffffff' i have no output if i touch on the screen.


i have installed xserver-xorg-input-evtouch.

do you know, if the elo touch screen working on some netbooks with multitouch or just as a single-touch...?

thanks again,
toldap

edit:
i have right now phoned with elo...and this one 1537 isn`t multitouch compatible  :Sad:  Sorry for it...

edit2:
does anyone know a multitouch-screen, which i can mounting in a wall...? Or is it possible to "backfitting" the 1537...?

----------


## floyd0815

*To all TX2 users!*

I had some problems with the wlan card (BCM4312):
STA driver took long to load on boot, connection was goodB43 driver loaded fast, but had a slow/crappy connection

So I bought an "Intel WIFI Link 5100 mPCI" from Amazon for about 20.- 
*BUT THE DEVICE WASN'T SUPPORTED BY THE BIOS!* (no boot at all)

After searching around I found this thread with a modded BIOS F25 for the HP TX2:
(*use at own risk and check the HP BIOS-update filename -> must be sp46499.exe*)
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/thr...l=1#post349677
(boot windows, extract the files, run Insydeflashx64.exe for 64bit Win)

It removes the WIFI whitelist so every mPCI WIFI card works!
Now also HD streaming from my Dreambox works!
*Lovin' it!*

----------


## floyd0815

*@toldap*

Do you have an external webcam?
Does it have to be a multitouch monitor?

Have a look at this video:
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/m...r-hands-video/

----------


## toldap

hi floyd0815

thanks for the link...it looks very nice...but i need a multitouch monitor (mounted in a wall)
and i think the cam must have a blank, maybe white background...

----------


## LordDeath86

> Hi LordDeath86,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> Glad you're enjoying Magick.
> 
> Sounds like the newest Windows drivers include an automatic version of Rafi's calibration program.  That's calibration as in eliminating noise, not coordinates.  He's looking into adding it the the kernel module hid-ntrig.ko.  So linux may have that shortly too.
> 
> His calibration program is linked near the top of the HOW TO and at the Ubuntu Multitouch wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig


 Thank you very much!  I ran the calib.sh and I hope that this solved this little problem.

----------


## nicolaasuni

The stylus is NON working on HP TouchSmart TX2-1050el with a clean installation of Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick (Linux nicktx2 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux).

Both BIOS and N-Trig firmware were updated to the latest version available at HP website for Windows 7 64 bit.

The touchscreen is working fine with fingers until I use the pen stylus. When using the pen stylus the system act as if the left mouse button keeps pressed. I'm unable to unclick and I have to restart X or disable the  "N-Trig MultiTouch" using the following command:



```
xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

The output of xinput --list command is:



```
nick@nicktx2:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen stylus                   id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=15    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

My 50-wacom.conf and 10-evdev.conf files are as default ones.

For sure this is a bug, but I'm not sure if I have to report it on launchpad bugs for Ubuntu.

In any case what stated on the first post of this thread is not true:  the stylus pen is NOT working on a default installation of Ubuntu  Maverick on updated HP TouchSmart TX2-1050el.

As a temporary fix I've written some scripts to switch on/off the multitouch:

Automatic turn off multitouch when using the pen stylus:



```
#!/bin/sh
while true; do
    # check if stylus is used
    stylus="$(xinput --test 'N-Trig Pen stylus' | head -1 | grep 'motion' | egrep -o 'motion')"
    if [ "$stylus" = "motion" ]
    then
        # remove multitouch
          xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
    fi
    sleep 2s
done
```

Manually switch on/off the multitouch :



```
#!/bin/sh
# check if multitouch is enabled
multitouch="$(xinput --list | grep 'N-Trig MultiTouch' | egrep -o 'floating')"
if [ "$multitouch" = "floating" ]
then
    # reattach multitouch
    xinput reattach "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Virtual core pointer"
else
    # remove multitouch
      xinput float "N-Trig MultiTouch"
fi
```

My autorotation script for tablet mode:



```
#!/bin/sh
OLDMODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
while true; do
    MODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
    if [ "$MODE" != "$OLDMODE" ]
    then
        #echo "$MODE - $OLDMODE"
        case "$MODE" in
            "0")
                # Do something
                echo "Normal mode"
                xrandr -o normal
                xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate NONE
                xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate NONE
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
                #cellwriter --hide-window
                ;;
            "1")
                # Do something else
                echo "Tablet mode"
                xrandr -o inverted
                xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate HALF
                xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate HALF
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
                xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
                #cellwriter --show-window
                ;;
        esac
        OLDMODE=$MODE
    fi
    sleep 2s
done
```

My rotation script that can be associated with the middle button on the right side of the monitor:



```
#!/bin/sh

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation.

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')"

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools.

case "$rotation" in
    normal)
        #    -rotate to the left
        xrandr -o left
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate CCW
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate CCW
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 7200 0 9600
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 7200 0 9600
    ;;
    left)
        #    -rotate to inverted
        xrandr -o inverted
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate HALF
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate HALF
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
    ;;
    inverted)
        #    -rotate to the right
        xrandr -o right
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate CW
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate CW
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 7200 0 9600
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 1
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 7200 0 9600
    ;;
    right)
        #    -rotate to normal
        xrandr -o normal
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" rotate NONE
        xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen eraser" rotate NONE
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
        xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
    ;;
esac
```

----------


## Favux

Hi nicolaasuni,

Thank you for sharing your scripts.




> Both BIOS and N-Trig firmware were updated to the latest version available at HP website for Windows 7 64 bit.


Can you please tell us what version labels HP put on both the "latest" BIOS and firmware?

Also check in dmesg for a linux version of the firmware version:


```
dmesg | grep ntrig
or
dmesg | grep n-trig
```

Have you verified the stylus is on the Wacom driver in Xorg.0.log (/var/log) or with 'xinput list-props "device name"'?

----------


## floyd0815

@nicolaasuni

I have the same behavior of my pen.
But I installed Magick-Rotation to deactivate click when I want to use the pen.
(also to rotate the screen, start onscreen-keyboard...)

Other question:
Does someone has no touch-input at all after about 15 reboots?
There is no change in xorg.log, xinput or dmesg and no USB was plugged.

I searched a lot, but didn't find relevant posts/threads.

----------


## floyd0815

*I'm loving my SHOW DESKTOP gesture!*

Made a little vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOPiqRueYIE

wishes.xml:

```
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action6">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="10" max="80"/>
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="-60" max="-40"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Super_L">j</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action7">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="-80" max="-10"/>
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="-60" max="-40"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Super_L">h</key>
      </action>
```

*Keyboard shortcuts:*
Keys:    CTRL+Super_L+H
Command: wmctrl -k on

Keys:    CTRL+Super_L+J
Command: wmctrl -k off

----------


## nicolaasuni

@Favux:

Computer BIOS is HP sp46499.exe version F.25 relased 2009-11-20:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...roduct=3878230

N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer Software and Driver sp47485.exe version 2.239 A released 2010-02-18 for Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...roduct=3878230

The system reports:



```
dmesg | grep ntrig

[   22.171292] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[   22.171292] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
[   22.180012] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
[   22.181857] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
```



```
xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=15    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```



```
xinput --list-props 11

Device 'N-Trig Pen eraser':
    Device Enabled (148):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (268):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (269):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (277):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (278):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (279):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (280):    1, 0, 10, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (281):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (282):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (283):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (284):    42
    Wacom Capacity (285):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (286):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (287):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (288):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (289):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (290):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (291):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (292):    "ERASER" (267)
    Wacom Button Actions (293):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```



```
xinput --list-props 12

Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
    Device Enabled (148):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (268):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (269):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
    Wacom Tablet Area (277):    0, 0, 9600, 7200
    Wacom Rotation (278):    0
    Wacom Pressurecurve (279):    0, 0, 100, 100
    Wacom Serial IDs (280):    1, 0, 2, 0
    Wacom TwinView Resolution (281):    0, 0, 0, 0
    Wacom Display Options (282):    -1, 0, 1
    Wacom Screen Area (283):    0, 0, 1280, 800
    Wacom Proximity Threshold (284):    42
    Wacom Capacity (285):    -1
    Wacom Pressure Threshold (286):    27
    Wacom Sample and Suppress (287):    2, 4
    Wacom Enable Touch (288):    0
    Wacom Hover Click (289):    1
    Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (290):    0
    Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (291):    50, 20, 250
    Wacom Tool Type (292):    "STYLUS" (294)
    Wacom Button Actions (293):    "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
```



```
xinput --list-props 13

Device 'N-Trig MultiTouch':
    Device Enabled (148):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (268):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (269):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (266):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (297):    0, 0
    Evdev Axis Calibration (298):    <no items>
    Evdev Axes Swap (299):    0
    Axis Labels (300):    "Abs X" (272), "Abs Y" (273), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0), "None" (0)
    Button Labels (301):    "Button Unknown" (296), "Button Unknown" (296), "Button Unknown" (296), "Button Wheel Up" (154), "Button Wheel Down" (155)
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (302):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (303):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (304):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (305):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (306):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (307):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (308):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (309):    0
```



```
xinput --list-props 14

Device 'N-Trig Touchscreen':
    Device Enabled (148):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (150):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    Device Accel Profile (268):    0
    Device Accel Constant Deceleration (269):    1.000000
    Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (270):    1.000000
    Device Accel Velocity Scaling (271):    10.000000
    Evdev Reopen Attempts (266):    10
    Evdev Axis Inversion (297):    0, 0
    Evdev Axis Calibration (298):    <no items>
    Evdev Axes Swap (299):    0
    Axis Labels (300):    "Abs X" (272), "Abs Y" (273), "None" (0), "None" (0)
    Button Labels (301):    "Button 0" (310), "Button Unknown" (296), "Button Unknown" (296), "Button Wheel Up" (154), "Button Wheel Down" (155)
    Evdev Middle Button Emulation (302):    2
    Evdev Middle Button Timeout (303):    50
    Evdev Wheel Emulation (304):    0
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (305):    0, 0, 4, 5
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (306):    10
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (307):    200
    Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (308):    4
    Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (309):    0
```

----------


## Favux

Hi nicolaasuni,

I think you are correct and this is a bug.

But let's try changing the Pressure Threshold and see if that changes anything.


```
xsetwacom set "N-Trig Pen stylus" ClickForce "270"  # pressure, default is 27, range is 0-2047
```

I'm also not so sure about the Proximity Threshold.

----------


## nicolaasuni

@Favux

Unfortunately the ClickForce parameter doesn't change nothing.

The click is triggered when the pen is near the monitor, even without touching it, and doesn't unclick anymore.

I think that an interaction exist between "N-Trig Multitouch" and "N-Trig Touchscreen" exist, because disabling the first the second works.

----------


## toldap

> edit2:
> ...or is it possible to "backfitting" the 1537...?


does anyone know if its possible to do that with this one;

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/37...ch_screen.html

thx

----------


## rafiyr

I have a general request.  I just noticed yesterday that a lsusb output included the firmware version in the same format used by the ntrig windows driver.  In this case the device had bits which I had not yet mapped and the string was definitely not coming from my code.  Now I'm curious if that field is consistently used to report the version strings for all ntrig devices.

To help, run lsusb -v and look for the iSerial line for your ntrig device.  First, check to see if its 5 '.' separated integers (a.b.c.d.e).  If so does it match the version reported by the kernel (dmesg | grep ntrig)?  Does is match the version reported in windows?  Also please include your kernel and lsusb version (lsusb -V).

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have a general request.  I just noticed yesterday that a lsusb output included the firmware version in the same format used by the ntrig windows driver.  In this case the device had bits which I had not yet mapped and the string was definitely not coming from my code.  Now I'm curious if that field is consistently used to report the version strings for all ntrig devices.
> 
> To help, run lsusb -v and look for the iSerial line for your ntrig device.  First, check to see if its 5 '.' separated integers (a.b.c.d.e).  If so does it match the version reported by the kernel (dmesg | grep ntrig)?  Does is match the version reported in windows?  Also please include your kernel and lsusb version (lsusb -V).


The iSerial only reports a 0 for mine.
Kernel: 2.6.38-rc5-git5
lsusb -V: lsusb (usbutils) 001
firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)

----------


## floyd0815

iSerial: 0
Kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
lsusb -V: lsusb (usbutils) 0.87
firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5

----------


## rafiyr

Ok, thanks Ayuthia and floy0815, the 2.6.38-rc5 kernal and usbutils 001 is almost certainly new enough.  So guess that means we can't trust the firmwares to put the firmware version string in iSerial.

No need to look further, thanks.



I'm attaching a perl version of the translation function and stuff to check a list of version codes in both formats to see if they match.  The format should be clear.

I sense a bias in the forum site, lets you post .py but not .pl files, hmph.

----------


## Redi46464

Hi,
first of all, I’m not a native speaker so my English is not the best.
Secondly, I bought HP TX2 two months ago and because I really like Ubuntu I tried to install it. Everything went smooth, I booted 10.10 from CD, installed it etc. than I tried to get the touch screen working (the digitalizer pen was working correctly) but the finger touch did not work. So I found this site and tried the HOW TO


```
sudo apt-get install utouch

sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxml2-dev libxi-dev libxtst-dev

wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/ginn/ginn.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf ginn.tar.bz2

cd ginn

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install

sudo cp etc/wishes.xml /etc/
```

it worked (the ginn did not worked, but I did not care), so I moved to the next part


```
cd /usr/src

sudo wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/ntrig/dkms/maverick/ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2

sudo tar -xvjf ntrig-20101020.tar.bz2

sudo dkms add -m ntrig -v 20101020

sudo dkms build -m ntrig -v 20101020

sudo dkms install -m ntrig -v 20101020
```

I rebooted the notebook and everything worked (pen & finger).
But after a few weeks I wanted more (especially multitouch), so I bought W7, upgrade the N-Trig firmware, reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 and started again (same procedure). But neither the pen or the finger touch now working.

Please give me some advice, because I’m starting to be really depressed from Ubuntu and Linux  :Confused:  Im just poor end-user, not a super nerd  :Sad: 

My "xinput --list"


```
redi@TX2:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                   id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=15    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

and dmesg | grep ntrig


```
[    5.441263] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[    5.442915] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
[    5.453242] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
[    5.460006] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
```

Thank you very much. And please don’t be mad at me if I did something wrongly.

1st edit
Damn, so the touch screen is working now  :Shocked:  I updated Windows and it just started working  :Shocked: . But I’m facing new problem now, the pen does not work (but ginn does  :Very Happy: ), it behaves like in the bug above, the left button is permanently pressed. I really dont know ehat to do...

2nd edit
I reinstalled Ubuntu 10.10 and its now useless (and really strange, the live CD work perfectly, the pen, the finger touch, everything works. But after upgrade the bugs appears). I’m encountering several bugs. 1) the pen does not working. 2) the cursor is randomly moving around the screen after a few inactive seconds (+its clicking randomly), that’s very annoying, writing is almost impossible. 3) ginn does not fully work, only a few gesture are working properly.

Please, I really need this notebook for work & school and I really want to use Ubuntu, but this is just absurd. Before the N-Trig update all the features works (except multi-touch) and now I cant even write on it...

----------


## Favux

Hi Redi46464,

Sorry to hear that.  That bug has us dead in the water right now.  I guess it's some sort of problem between the latest firmware and the hid-ntrig.ko but I'm not sure about that.

We're waiting for Ayuthia or Rafi to come up with a solution.  Rafi just submitted some hid-ntrig.ko patches to linux-input so maybe he's looking at the issue and working on it.

----------


## Redi46464

Ok, I will wait. Thank you for fast reply....

----------


## Redi46464

> Hi Redi46464,
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  That bug has us dead in the water right now.  I guess it's some sort of problem between the latest firmware and the hid-ntrig.ko but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> We're waiting for Ayuthia or Rafi to come up with a solution.  Rafi just submitted some hid-ntrig.ko patches to linux-input so maybe he's looking at the issue and working on it.


Hi, sorry for another post but I really need to know when will be the update available, next week, next month (approximately)? Or is there any way how to temporary fix it (the non-working pen is not the main issue, the main issue is the jumping cursor)?
BTW I guess that all distros are affected, not only Ubuntu, right?

EDIT:
After reinstalling Ubuntu 10 I did not upgraded it, so everything works well now. The Linux-Firmware is 1.38 now (the newest version is 1.38.4 or 1.38.5 with maverick-proposed). I find 1.48 version on launchpad too. Should the 1.38.5 (13 days old one) or the 1.48 (two weeks old one) solve my problem? Or is it too soon and Ayuthia/Rafi update is in neither one?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi, sorry for another post but I really need to know when will be the update available, next week, next month (approximately)? Or is there any way how to temporary fix it (the non-working pen is not the main issue, the main issue is the jumping cursor)?
> BTW I guess that all distros are affected, not only Ubuntu, right?
> 
> EDIT:
> After reinstalling Ubuntu 10 I did not upgraded it, so everything works well now. The Linux-Firmware is 1.38 now (the newest version is 1.38.4 or 1.38.5 with maverick-proposed). I find 1.48 version on launchpad too. Should the 1.38.5 (13 days old one) or the 1.48 (two weeks old one) solve my problem? Or is it too soon and Ayuthia/Rafi update is in neither one?


Rafi's update is not in there as far as I know.  Ubuntu does not provide kernel upgrades (only updates for the current kernel).  The changes are most likely either in 2.6.38 or else it will appear in 2.6.39.

The other part of this is that Ubuntu is now using a different version of the hid-ntrig.c kernel module.  They have made their own modifications so there is a chance that these updates might now make it into Ubuntu at all.  

Right now I am trying to duplicate your issue and I have been unsuccessful.  I currently up to date with the system changes and I am still able to use my stylus without problems.  My firmware matches yours also however my laptop is not producing the "ghost" touches that you describe (the random cursor jumps and clicks).  Are you using the fglrx or radeon driver for your graphics (the fglrx is the one that has to be activated through Hardware Drivers)?  I know that the radeon driver tends to run a little warmer on my laptop than the fglrx.  Usually the ghost touches occur due to some interference but I am not for sure about where it comes from.  I have only experienced it in my laptop with the 2.59 version (the Win 7 RC version) but that was it so I consider myself lucky.  

If the stylus click issue happens again can you restart the computer, turn off touch, and then try using the stylus?  I am curious if the touch is sending out something strange that is causing the problem.

When I have a chance, I will try to reinstall 10.10 on my laptop using Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu to see if I can duplicate it.

----------


## tannalv

> Hi, sorry for another post but I really need to know when will be the update available, next week, next month (approximately)? Or is there any way how to temporary fix it (the non-working pen is not the main issue, the main issue is the jumping cursor)?


Well, I just tried the latest daily beta-build today (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/). It works excellent, both with pen and with fingers (no non-working pen-click). Only problem is, there's no ati-driver for it out yet. http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx I'm hoping 11.3 will pop out soon with support for the latest kernel and x-server.

----------


## Redi46464

> Rafi's update is not in there as far as I know.  Ubuntu does not provide kernel upgrades (only updates for the current kernel).  The changes are most likely either in 2.6.38 or else it will appear in 2.6.39.
> 
> The other part of this is that Ubuntu is now using a different version of the hid-ntrig.c kernel module.  They have made their own modifications so there is a chance that these updates might now make it into Ubuntu at all.  
> 
> Right now I am trying to duplicate your issue and I have been unsuccessful.  I currently up to date with the system changes and I am still able to use my stylus without problems.  My firmware matches yours also however my laptop is not producing the "ghost" touches that you describe (the random cursor jumps and clicks).  Are you using the fglrx or radeon driver for your graphics (the fglrx is the one that has to be activated through Hardware Drivers)?  I know that the radeon driver tends to run a little warmer on my laptop than the fglrx.  Usually the ghost touches occur due to some interference but I am not for sure about where it comes from.  I have only experienced it in my laptop with the 2.59 version (the Win 7 RC version) but that was it so I consider myself lucky.  
> 
> If the stylus click issue happens again can you restart the computer, turn off touch, and then try using the stylus?  I am curious if the touch is sending out something strange that is causing the problem.
> 
> When I have a chance, I will try to reinstall 10.10 on my laptop using Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu to see if I can duplicate it.


Thank you for the reply. I upgraded ubuntu to the latest software and the bugs appears again. Yes, Im using the fglrx, it was the first thing that I installed.
Please can you give me the command for turning off the touch screen? I tried: xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen" but I dont know if is the right one (it only prevented me from pressing buttons for a while and then it was normal again).




> Well, I just tried the latest daily beta-build today (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/).  It works excellent, both with pen and with fingers (no non-working  pen-click). Only problem is, there's no ati-driver for it out yet. http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx I'm hoping 11.3 will pop out soon with support for the latest kernel and x-server.


Uff, its great that its OK in 11, but Im too afraid from losing my data when using Alpha version. But thank you.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thank you for the reply. I upgraded ubuntu to the latest software and the bugs appears again. Yes, Im using the fglrx, it was the first thing that I installed.
> Please can you give me the command for turning off the touch screen? I tried: xinput float "N-Trig Touchscreen" but I dont know if is the right one (it only prevented me from pressing buttons for a while and then it was normal again).


Since you are using the multitouch in Windows 7, the input device should be N-Trig MultiTouch instead of N-Trig Touchscreen.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thank you for the reply. I upgraded ubuntu to the latest software and the bugs appears again.


Ok.  One new question to ask, if you go back to the original kernel, does the pen work fine?  If it does, I will check the differences between the two kernel modules and see if I can figure out what is happening.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Well, I just tried the latest daily beta-build today (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/). It works excellent, both with pen and with fingers (no non-working pen-click). Only problem is, there's no ati-driver for it out yet. http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx I'm hoping 11.3 will pop out soon with support for the latest kernel and x-server.


I have found in the past that a working fglrx driver doesn't usually appear until close to the actual release.

----------


## Redi46464

> Since you are using the multitouch in Windows 7, the input device should be N-Trig MultiTouch instead of N-Trig Touchscreen.


OK, I tried it and it works. I can using the pen correctly now, but the finger touch is unusable  :Smile: .




> Ok.  One new question to ask, if you go back to  the original kernel, does the pen work fine?  If it does, I will check  the differences between the two kernel modules and see if I can figure  out what is happening.


No, there is no differentiation.

----------


## Ayuthia

> OK, I tried it and it works. I can using the pen correctly now, but the finger touch is unusable .
> 
> 
> No, there is no differentiation.


Thanks for checking that out.  This leads me to believe that it is the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package that is doing it.

Also, are you still experiencing random cursor movements and clicking with the touch activated?

Has anyone that has the left-click problem tried using the wacom driver from the git repository?

----------


## Redi46464

> Thanks for checking that out.  This leads me to believe that it is the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package that is doing it.
> 
> Also, are you still experiencing random cursor movements and clicking with the touch activated?
> 
> Has anyone that has the left-click problem tried using the wacom driver from the git repository?


Yes, I'm still experiencing it, but only after touching the screen with finger (it last for 20/30sec and than it seems to be OK). Also I do not need to restart X after using the pen (touching the screen with finger is enough) as nicolaasuni in the post above.

If you tell me how to do it, than I will try the wacom from git repo  :Very Happy: .

EDIT:
The random cursor movement is still here, but its less frequented.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yes, I'm still experiencing it, but only after touching the screen with finger (it last for 20/30sec and than it seems to be OK). Also I do not need to restart X after using the pen (touching the screen with finger is enough) as nicolaasuni in the post above.
> 
> If you tell me how to do it, than I will try the wacom from git repo .


You can try the following (someone please correct me if I am missing a step or doing something wrong):

This will install the needed packages to compile the source:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get install git-core
sudo apt-get install autotools-dev
```

This part will get the source and then build it:


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make
```

If there are no errors, then you can install it:


```
sudo make install
```

You should then be able to restart X (or just restart the computer) and try it again.

----------


## Redi46464

> You can try the following (someone please correct me if I am missing a step or doing something wrong):
> 
> This will install the needed packages to compile the source:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> sudo apt-get install git-core
> ...


I got error:


```
redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
Can't exec "libtoolize": Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Libtool
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
configure.ac:39: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_DISABLE_STATIC
      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
      See the Autoconf documentation.
configure.ac:40: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
autoreconf: /usr/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> I got error:
> 
> 
> ```
> redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> Can't exec "libtoolize": Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 196.
> autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
> ...


It looks like libtool is not installed.  However, I think I found the solution to the problem.  Apparently I have been using a different hid-ntrig module and I am thinking that it should fix it.  The bug is reported here.  The actual package that fixes it should be this one.

Once you download the package, you can install it by doing the following:


```
sudo dpkg -i hid-ntrig-dkms_1.1.1~test1_all.deb
```

You will then need to restart for it to take effect.

If this works, then you can remove the xf86-input-wacom folder that was created from the git.  The error messages that you received are nothing to worry about because it does not affect the system.

----------


## Redi46464

> It looks like libtool is not installed.  However, I think I found the solution to the problem.  Apparently I have been using a different hid-ntrig module and I am thinking that it should fix it.  The bug is reported here.  The actual package that fixes it should be this one.
> 
> Once you download the package, you can install it by doing the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg -i hid-ntrig-dkms_1.1.1~test1_all.deb
> ```
> 
> ...


I installed libtool and it gives me another error:


```
redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: running: libtoolize --install --copy
libtoolize: putting auxiliary files in `.'.
libtoolize: copying file `./config.guess'
libtoolize: copying file `./config.sub'
libtoolize: copying file `./install-sh'
libtoolize: copying file `./ltmain.sh'
libtoolize: putting macros in AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR, `m4'.
libtoolize: copying file `m4/libtool.m4'
libtoolize: copying file `m4/ltoptions.m4'
libtoolize: copying file `m4/ltsugar.m4'
libtoolize: copying file `m4/ltversion.m4'
libtoolize: copying file `m4/lt~obsolete.m4'
libtoolize: Consider adding `-I m4' to ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS in Makefile.am.
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoheader
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
autoreconf: running: automake --add-missing --copy --no-force
configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
configure.ac:34: installing `./missing'
src/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'
autoreconf: Leaving directory `.'
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking minix/config.h usability... no
checking minix/config.h presence... no
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for doxygen... no
configure: WARNING: doxygen not found - documentation targets will be skipped
checking for rint in -lm... yes
checking for XORG... yes
checking for X11... no
configure: error: Package requirements (x11 xi xrandr) were not met:

No package 'xrandr' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables X11_CFLAGS
and X11_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
```

Sorry but the hid-ntrig-dkms_1.1.1~test1_all.deb did not work  :Sad: .

EDIT:
plus the dmesg | grep ntrig now report:


```
redi@TX2:~$ dmesg | grep ntrig
[    4.991259] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0
[    4.993208] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000001
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.004834] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: ff report: ff000002
[    5.005654] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [N-trig DuoSense] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1
[    5.009846] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0003: Firmware version: 4.6.5.8.5 (1808 05a1)
```

2nd EDIT:
on launchpad is firmware 4.6.17.13.5 from Dell, can I use it on the HP as well? (mine firmware is from N-Trig official page)

----------


## Ayuthia

> I installed libtool and it gives me another error:
> 
> 
> ```
> redi@TX2:~/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
> autoreconf: running: aclocal 
> configure.ac:25: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
> ...


I have an HP with the same firmware version as yours.  Can you do me a favor and go into the Terminal and post the result of:


```
modprobe -l hid-ntrig
```

I just want to confirm that it is using the one that is supposed to be in /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko.

----------


## Redi46464

> I have an HP with the same firmware version as yours.  Can you do me a favor and go into the Terminal and post the result of:
> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe -l hid-ntrig
> ```
> 
> I just want to confirm that it is using the one that is supposed to be in /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko.




```
redi@TX2:~$ modprobe -l hid-ntrig
updates/dkms/hid-ntrig.ko
```

EDIT:
I successfully compiled the wacom driver, but nothing has changed.

EDIT 2:
YES, the pen is now working, I used the ppa:utouch-team/utouch mentioned in the launchpad bug link which you have provided to upgrade the system (new hid-ntrig was intalled). The pen is now 100% working  :Very Happy: .

So, I have only one last bug to solve, the randomly moving cursor  :Smile: .

----------


## Redi46464

I tried calibrate the screen as described HERE (HERE), but nothing happened. The cursor is still jumping around the screen...

EDIT:
I tied to calibrate it again and it works (I think)... But after rebooting the system the calibration disappears and I must start all over. Is there a way how to fix it?

----------


## rafiyr

> I tried calibrate the screen as described HERE (HERE), but nothing happened. The cursor is still jumping around the screen...
> 
> EDIT:
> I tied to calibrate it again and it works (I think)... But after rebooting the system the calibration disappears and I must start all over. Is there a way how to fix it?


Calibration is stored in the device and is independent of the host.  If rebooting screws up calibration, you might have a hardware problem.

What version of the kernel are you using?

----------


## Redi46464

> Calibration is stored in the device and is independent of the host.  If rebooting screws up calibration, you might have a hardware problem.
> 
> What version of the kernel are you using?


I don’t think so, the touch screen under W7 is working perfectly (I have dualboot).

2.6.35-28-generic according to data from HardInfo.

EDIT:
I noticed today, that after 3 hours using of the notebook the touch screen gets decalibrated again... But I still don’t think that its hardware problem, because the OS is working perfectly from the liveCD (even for long time)...

----------


## Redi46464

Thank you for your help. I solved it by "upgrading" to Ubuntu 10.04.2... Everything is working now (Multitouch not tested).

----------


## tannalv

> I tried calibrate the screen as described HERE (HERE), but nothing happened. The cursor is still jumping around the screen...
> 
> EDIT:
> I tied to calibrate it again and it works (I think)... But after rebooting the system the calibration disappears and I must start all over. Is there a way how to fix it?


Hmmm... I've tried a few things. Only one thing seems to work so far, removing the WiFi-card. And yes, I am serious.
Turn off your laptop and remove the battery AND powercable. Underneath the laptop you'll find three lids. Two with two screws, and one with, obviously, one screw. Remove the lid with one screw and you'll find the WiFi-card. Remove the two antennas and the two screws, take the card out.
Connect your laptop either via a wireless expresscard or via cable. Then turn the laptop on and try installing and using the version of Ubuntu you'd prefer to run.

At least in my laptop (one of them, I have two actually) this works. I've bought an atheros card and will try to whitelist it in the bios to see if it runs any better. At least I can set the wireless strength on it. Because I suspect it has something to do with the antenna being too close to some sensor in the screen? Worst case, I have to run the card with only one antenna.

This is the first generation laptop btw. The other one I have is the third gen, and it runs fine. No ghost clicks what so ever.
Anyways, it's worth a quick try. If it doesn't help try using n-trigs driver-remover/touchscreen-firmware-resetter in Windows, then download their latest driver. After running the n-trig driver-remover, boot in to windows, the reboot in to windows again (properly, let it boot up, get in to windows and wait a short while so you're sure it has done all its doings). Then install n-trigs latest driver. Reboot in to windows. Wait for windows to start up and run properly (and calibrate the screen) - all the while without the wireless card (it might cause interference with the calibration-process). When windows is done starting up, calibrating, and is up and running properly, reboot - in to windows again. Then, after windows is running fine, touchscreen works perfectly, reboot in to linux, distro and version of your choice.
Now it should work.

And if this is it, then we know n-trig can't do anything about it - it's hp's fault. (hardware - bad engineering)
HP also made a bo-bo on hole underneath the heatsink-fan btw (you see a few straight-lined holes underneath where actually a much larger fan is seated). I took one of my laptops apart and made a huge hole in the cover under the laptop, put a metal-screen in front of the hole, and now the fan seems to run much rarer.

----------


## Favux

Thank you tannalv!

Solid contributions.

----------


## Redi46464

Uff, ok. I will see. The notebook is now working good, so, If its not broken, don't repair it  :Smile: . I will try it in future (after Ubuntu 11 release, if the problems returns). Thanks.

----------


## floyd0815

@Tannalv

If you are looking for a bios with withelist disabled => here

EDIT: I had also a jittery cursor (in 10.4) but not in 10.10.

----------


## tannalv

> @Tannalv
> 
> If you are looking for a bios with withelist disabled => here


Ah. I just made one my self. And added a nice suitable Logo ;)
Here's how to flash the BIOS without even using Winblows:
http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Threa...27829#pid27829

Seems like both Marvick and Natty runs fine without any ghost-clicks now.
So I really do suspect the wireless to be the reason for those nasty clickety-clicks.

----------


## tannalv

Okay, heads up. Natty now has a beta fglrx driver included, as noted per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...6#post10618166

All you have to do actually is _apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev_. It's not included in the jockey yet, unfortunately. Though, a simple apt-get is enough.

Pen is working perfectly in this distro. As is touch.

It's still in beta so expect your usual quirks and "features". Though, I like this one. :)

----------


## Favux

Hi tannalv,

Natty has the stylus on the Wacom X driver and touch on the evdev X driver still, correct?  Multi-touch out of the box or did you have to install ginn?  What firmware are you using?


Out of curiosity does anyone know how many *pressure levels* (Z axis) the *N-Trig stylus* has natively?  The Wacom X driver normalizes it to 2047, but I'd like to know what it actually is.

----------


## tannalv

I wouldn't know... Here's my /proc/bus/input/devices though. If it's any help.
Also: xinput list.

And no, no multitouch without GINN.

----------


## Favux

Thanks tannalv,

The pressure levels would be the Z axis.  I'm wondering if touch and the stylus would report the same.  So let's look at:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig MultiTouch"
```

I guess to check the stylus we'd have to comment out the N-Trig section in the 50-wacom.conf and that would hopefully place the stylus on the evdev driver and then you could do:


```
xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
```

I don't think the evdev driver normalizes pressure levels so that should tell us how many levels the hardware generates.  It's interesting we're still seeing the spurious:


```
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                          	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
```

presumably being generated by the Wacom X driver.

----------


## tannalv

I was thinking about doing so... Anyways, here they are.
Also, I have the latest FW, 2.239 or 2.236 or something... It's the latest off of N-Trigs page anyways.
Oh, I didn't do the editing 50-wacom.conf. Will do later on.

----------


## Favux

Oh shoot.  No Z axis in either list-props.  But having a Natty baseline list-props is useful anyway.  I know Xorg.0.log in /var/log will show the Z axis for stylus on Wacom, I wonder if it shows it for touch on evdev?

----------


## tannalv

And so here they are, with 50-wacom.conf edited. 
Xorg.0.log is with the 50-wacom.conf edited, which makes the Xorg.0.log.old the previous one.

----------


## Favux

Boy that's a busy Xorg.0.log.  It looks like evdev would like the touch X and Y coordinates defined for it.  My eyes crossed, so I'll have to look at it a little more.

The Xorg.0.log.old with the Wacom driver claims 256 pressure levels.  But that's the level of every tablet PC except maybe the Axiotron Modbook (the tablet PC modification of a MacBook Pro).  So I don't know that I believe it.

The evdev driver doesn't report Z axis.  Oh well.

----------


## tannalv

By the way, that tool, Magick rotation, is really a nice a program.  :Smile: 
However... Ever since I installed it, whenever the screen rotates, the touch is the "right" way still, in other words, the graphics rotates, everything on the screen rotates, everything is now inverted, apart from touch, which is still in portrait mode. So I have to figure out where the opposite side is when I touch the screen. Hmmm... Something isn't right here...

Pen, though, is always the "right" way. So when screen rotates, so does the pen. So it's just touch.

----------


## edika32

I have a Dell XT2 that I can't enable multitouch on. The output from xinput is


```
c3@car1c:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                              id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                          id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                              id=17    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                          id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=13    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
c3@car1c:~$
```

Havn't changed anything in /etc/ginn/wishes.xml. Have seen that some people have multitouch in the xinput output. I'm currently running ubuntu 11.04. Have also tried to get this working with 10.04 and 10.10.

Best regards

----------


## Favux

Hi tannalv,




> Magick rotation... Ever since I installed it, whenever the screen rotates, the touch is the "right" way still, in other words, the graphics rotates, everything on the screen rotates, everything is now inverted, apart from touch, which is still in portrait mode. So I have to figure out where the opposite side is when I touch the screen.


The xrotate.py module should be picking up that your touch is on the evdev X driver in the _def is_evdev_ & _def is_evdev_touch_ functions and not the wacom driver.  It should be rotating touch on evdev too with _class evdev:_.


Hi edika32,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

The duplicated devices in your _xinput list_ is what we used to see with older firmware and hid-ntrig.ko's.  So that leads me to suspect you haven't updated your firmware which is why you aren't seeing multitouch.

----------


## edika32

> Hi tannalv,
> 
> 
> The xrotate.py module should be picking up that your touch is on the evdev X driver in the _def is_evdev_ & _def is_evdev_touch_ functions and not the wacom driver.  It should be rotating touch on evdev too with _class evdev:_.
> 
> 
> Hi edika32,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> ...


Okey, how do I update to the latest, is there a PPA archive I need to add to my sources.list file and then update ? 

Just ran:



```
c3@car1c:~$ sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
[sudo] password for c3: 
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease             
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease                         
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease                     
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release.gpg            
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg                       
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release.gpg                   
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg                   
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release                
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release.gpg           
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release                       
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release                           
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release                       
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Sources                     
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release                         
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Sources                         
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Sources                 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main amd64 Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted amd64 Packages        
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main Sources                                
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner amd64 Packages                  
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner TranslationIndex                
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Sources                  
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse amd64 Packages
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main TranslationIndex  
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse TranslationIndex
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe TranslationIndex
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main amd64 Packages               
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main TranslationIndex             
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Sources            
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Sources              
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Sources                      
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main amd64 Packages                     
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted amd64 Packages               
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe amd64 Packages                 
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse amd64 Packages               
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main TranslationIndex                   
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse TranslationIndex             
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted TranslationIndex             
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe TranslationIndex               
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Sources          
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Sources              
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Sources                
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Sources              
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main amd64 Packages             
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted amd64 Packages
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe amd64 Packages         
Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages       
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main TranslationIndex           
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex     
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted TranslationIndex     
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe TranslationIndex       
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Translation-en_US               
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en_US            
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Translation-en        
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Translation-en_US 
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Translation-en    
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en               
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://se.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
  libnm-glib2 libtotem-plparser17 linux-generic linux-headers-generic
  linux-image-generic
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
c3@car1c:~$
```

Do you think it is because of the packages that can't be installed ? 

Best regards


EDIT: I'm and have always been running with the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, should I try a 32-bit system ?

EDIT2: Have now installed the 32-bit version and still no sucess. 

Down below is some output from dmesg.



```
[    4.417104] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0
[    9.433592] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1
```

EDIT3: Solved it, see my post below.

----------


## edika32

Solved it. The thing I needed to do (have certainly been mentioned before) was to install windows 7 and then update my firmware wasn't able to do that with linux. Don't know if it's possible just found out that it was with windows. Hope this can help someone.

Best regards

----------


## Favux

Hi edika32,

Good work.



> install windows 7 and then update my firmware wasn't able to do that with linux. Don't know if it's possible


That's the easiest and safest way to do it, through windows.  N-trig hasn't written a linux firmware updater as mentioned at the bottom of the Hardware Support page in the Multitouch wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport

----------


## tomlechner

RE updating firmware for the screen..

I have the same issue. My tx2 dual boots Vista and ubuntu 10.10, and haven't found a way to update the firmware to the Win 7 version. I don't care if I mess up the Vista side, and I was hoping for a solution not involving upgrading to Win 7!

Tried running the installer with Wine, but no luck.

----------


## Nphyx

So I finally got around to getting the Win 7 drivers so I could try out some of the multitouch stuff. Here's what I did, some lessons learned for anyone interested:

First, obviously, back up everything if you're going to install to your usual hdd. Or you could yank it out and put a spare in if you have one.

Now, there's some catches to installing Win7 on the tx2z. If you got rid of/lost the vista install and the restore partition, or if you otherwise need to do a clean install, you're going to have to jump through some hoops. The tx2z BIOS apparently doesn't know how to boot from the Win7 install disc (or at least, mine didn't). The best workaround I found was to go out and buy a 4gb usb stick and do a usb installer.

Here's what you need to do that:

A Windows 7 ISO. Acquire one (that's not up for discussion here).
Unetbootin. You can find that on google or in the ubuntu repos.
An Ubuntu install disc (for reinstalling ubuntu).
An ethernet connection. Wireless does *not* work out of the box in Natty (I don't know about Maverick).

First you make yourself a bootable USB for Windows 7 using unetbootin. That's not too difficult, but you can google it. Now put it in a USB slot, reboot, hit f9 at the bios splash, and - surprise! It's not there. That's catch #2. As it turns out, it actually is there but it's invisible. If you tap the down key a couple times you'll notice there's a blank space below the last item on the list, or somewhere in between. Hit enter on that and the Win7 installer should fire right up. You don't want to know how much hair I pulled out before I discovered this.

So once you've finished Win7 install, you'll want to hit NTrig's site, grab the firmware update recommended in Post #1 on this thread, install, and reboot. You might want to do the tx2z bios update at this point too if you haven't got it already. Then reinstall Ubuntu, and you're good to go. Almost. You need to plug in that ethernet cable to get back online again and run jockey to install the wireless drivers.

Anyway, hope that's helpful. I spent all day figuring out how to do this, having tried about a dozen different approaches to get Win7 to install, all for a stupid firmware update.

----------


## Nphyx

I posted this on magick-rotation's launchpad, but I'll post here too. If you're running natty in unity you may notice that magick-rotation icon is missing from your tray (indeed, all your tray app icons are gone). Here's the fix:

You need to whitelist the magick-rotation app so that it's allowed to use the system tray. Easiest way is to grab this script here: http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelis...llow-apps.html

Then just open up a terminal, navigate to where you saved the list, and type 'whitelist magick-rotation'. You may have to restart magick-rotation for it to show up.

----------


## Nphyx

@Favux: the stylus has 256 levels of pressure sensitivity.  :Smile: 

Still trying to figure out why magick-rotation doesn't detect that my touch device is running in evdev rather than wacom. Fixed the swapped cw/ccw with stylus, although I never use the portrait modes on the tx2 (800px screen width is just too narrow).

Edit: nevermind, it is picking it up as evdev (debug output ftw), it's just that changing the xinput props isn't doing anything. Investigating further...

----------


## Favux

Hi Nphyx,

Following along with you.  Thanks for all the info., greatly appreciated.  Sorry the firmware thing was such a pain.

Ayuthia found out that rotating evdev devices (touch) in Natty wasn't working a few days ago.  So he's looking at it too.

Well 256 levels is the default tablet PC setting in the Wacom drivers, so do you have that independently from N-Trig or something?

----------


## Nphyx

Re: sensitivity, yeah I read it on the product specs a long time ago. I think if you google long enough you'll probably find it.

So on further investigation, the simple inversion/rotation commands don't work in natty, but the matrix transforms work just fine. Here's the transform for inverted:



```
xinput set-prop 15 "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" -1, 0, 1, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, 1
```

and for normal:



```
xinput set-prop 15 "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1
```

and here's how it works:



```
x scale, x skew, x offset, y skew, y scale, y offset, 0, 0, 1
(leave the last 3 alone, I think they're z axis or something)

or:

a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i

a d g
b e h
c f i
```

My math is pretty weak, I don't know how to do a rotate, but it should be readily apparent to anybody who knows matrix algebra. Hope that's helpful. I have inversion working here now, anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Thanks ,

That's interesting.  I show how to do rotation with the matrix method in HOW TO Setup a Wacom Tablet with Multi-Monitors in Maverick and Natty _Coordinate Transformation Matrix Method_ _I. Dual Monitors_ _c) Two monitors with one rotated_.




> Now if we rotate to tablet mode we are adding a rotional transformation. Let's use rotation by an angle A counter-clockwise about the origin. The functional form would be x' = xcosA − ysinA and y' = xsinA + ycosA but we want to make it affine so we can use multiplication. And we need to add it to the current matrix. So written in matrix form, it becomes something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> [ x' ]   [ cosA*c0 -sinA*c1 c2 ]   [ x ]
> [ y' ] = [ sinA*c3  cosA*c4 c5 ] * [ y ]
> [ 1  ]   [ c6       c7      c8 ]   [ w ]
> ```
> 
> ...

----------


## Nphyx

Magick-rotation doesn't seem to want to run this, but here's a script I whipped up to reliably do screen rotation. Not sure what I'm doing wrong with m-r but the scripts run fine on their own:

normal:


```
#!/bin/sh
id=`xinput --list | grep MultiTouch | sed 's/.*id=\([0-9]*\).*/\1/'`
xinput set-prop $id 141 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1 #x xs xo ys y yo 0 0 1
cellwriter --hide-window &
```

inverted:


```
#!/bin/sh
id=`xinput --list | grep MultiTouch | sed 's/.*id=\([0-9]*\).*/\1/'`
xinput set-prop $id 141 -1, 0, 1, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, 1 #x xs xo ys y yo 0 0 1
cellwriter --show-window &
```

Thanks for the matrix info. I don't need it personally but hopefully it will come in handy for someone else. Should just be able to plug in the resultant values.

----------


## Nphyx

Installed latest updates to Natty this morning and touch & stylus disappeared.

Edit 1: input-events reports no events on any of the ntrig devices.

(working today, but I'll update this post as I have time to investigate)

----------


## Favux

Hmm...

Updates included xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-input-wacom.  But all they did with wacom looks to be add Timo's patch for another Lenovo tablet.  Also updated the kernel headers including image and dev.  That could be it.

For Magick they updated the GNU C compiler packages including gcc.  So wonder what that does re checkmagick compiling?

----------


## Nphyx

Yeah I suspect hid-ntrig.ko, but haven't had time to look at it any further. It clearly isn't sending any events.

Update: issue seems to have fixed itself, don't know what patch. Been having random kernel panics lately.

----------


## MistaED

Hi all,

I'm using a HP TouchSmart TX2Z which has the N-Trig firmware version 4.6.5.8.5 so I assume this is the Windows 7 firmware (I updated it via an Win7 install using I think VMWare and mounting the device directly as a USB device to install the firmware.

Anyway it was working in 10.04 somewhat ok after I used the guide here (but I forget exactly the details now as it was almost a year ago when I did it last). I updated to 11.04 beta2 2 days ago and I've updated the packages to the latest at this current time.

So far everything is working as it should, and this is my xinput --list print:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                          	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF8038                                 	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=18	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ENE eHome Infrared Remote Receiver      	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Now I'm not sure how to use this xinput command, but I've been having this royally huge bug where I get phantom events happening where the cursor will just appear somewhere randomly on the screen and start doing left and right click events as well, even if it is left idling. If this is a known issue is there a solution, and if there's not, what's the easiest way for me to monitor events so that I can narrow it down to the exact device doing this issue? 

One guess, it might be happening due to the machine generating heat and causing events from the touch input, but that's a guess (it happens more often the harder I push the device performance-wise.

Thanks all!

----------


## Favux

Hi MistaED,

Have you tried calibrating the N-Trig digitizer?  That's calibrating as in eliminating noise not finding coordinates.  How to do it is linked early in the HOW TO near the top.  And here's a link the the Ubuntu wiki for it:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig

----------


## es128

Just wanted to chime in that I am at the same point as Nphyx regarding touch rotation on my XT2 running Natty with everything updated to the latest versions. 

Magick-rotation screen rotation works, stylus rotation works (after fixing cw/ccw inversion), but touch does not rotate at all.

Digging a little deeper, I was able to see that the evdev calibration values were being changed properly by magick-rotation, they just weren't having any effect. THEN I got to these last few posts.

Changing "Coordination Transformation Matrix" based on Nphyx's post does work to invert touch input (although the prop id for me is 129, not 141). This is the first time I've gotten touch input to rotate since I first installed ubuntu a couple weeks ago. 

So when I have some more time I'll see if I can incorporate this into xrotate.py successfully and report back.

----------


## Wolfram Wrenches

I appreciate all the efforts done on this subject. I have learned a lot. My HP Tx2 still does not have the stylus working properly. The stylus always seems to have the left click button action selected.On the desktop, for example, it selects an area. Finger touch and trackpad work fine. (I haven't progressed to add Ginn and Gestures yet). My N-Trig Driver in Windows 7 is up to date. Rafi's calibration does not seem to clear the issue. My Xinput--list, xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf and xinput list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"   are included in the attached file. What am I missing?
                     p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

----------


## Favux

Hi Wolfram Wrenches,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

With Maverick's default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8 these Options should all be defaults:


```
Option "Button2" "3"
Option "Button1" "1" #Added 4/18/2011
Option "Threshold" "27" #Added 4/18/2011
```

No need to reapply the defaults.  But you may be on the right track with Threshold.  The N-trig hardware supplies 256 levels of pressure (we think).  That's normalized to 2048 levels by the Wacom X driver, so the range is 0 to 2047.  Some folks have gotten their stylus working (eliminating the left click problem) by increasing the Threshold above 27.  27 is 1.3% of the range.  So try increasing it and see if you can eliminate the left click problem at some higher Threshold.  And yes you do lose the lightest lines in a drawing program like Gimp.  But since tablet pc's pressure levels are limited anyway it probably won't be very noticeable if all you have to do is increase it to say 5%.

----------


## wildschweini

I know, we're here at ubuntuforums, but I want to know: is it possible to install ginn and utouch also on SuSE?

----------


## Favux

I'd think at least ginn.  Ayuthia mentioned that someone had apparently imported that into Gentoo.

----------


## wildschweini

Hello everyone,

I've a little problem with installing ginn on a fresh Natty system. Following appears when trying to execute 

```
$make
/bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -DGINN_CONFIG_DIR=\"/usr/share/ginn\"    -I/usr/include/libxml2   -g -O2 -lutouch-geis   -lXtst   -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lX11   -lxml2    -o ginn ginn-ginn.o ginn-config.o ginn-xt.o  
libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6b, revision 1.3018,
libtool: but the definition of this LT_INIT comes from revision 1.3017.
libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from revision 1.3018
libtool: of libtool 2.2.6b and run autoconf again.
```

Anyone an idea, why?

----------


## floyd0815

I thought that GINN is already in the repos/installed in 11.04?!

----------


## tannalv

> I thought that GINN is already in the repos/installed in 11.04?!


You are absolutely right, it is.

I'd suggest Favux updated the guide for natty to include the fact that GINN is now included in the apt repository, and a simple apt-get will install it.

Also, in my magick-rotation "run after switch to tablet"-file I have:
_xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" -1, 0, 1, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, 1_
This is in inverted mode. But it would probably also be a help to write it down in the guide.

And by the way Favux, a great big THANK YOU (in big letters, yes!!) for all the work you have done writing down this faboulus guide! And also, thank you for all your help here on these forums. You have put in a tremendous amount of work, and I, and I'm sure many more, appriciate it so much! :)

----------


## Favux

Hi tannalv,




> I'd suggest Favux updated the guide for natty to include the fact that GINN is now included in the apt repository, and a simple apt-get will install it.


I thought I had, but you are right it wasn't clear.  So I updated it.



> Also, in my magick-rotation "run after switch to tablet"-file I have:
> xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" -1, 0, 1, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, 1
> This is in inverted mode. But it would probably also be a help to write it down in the guide.


Not sure what you are telling me here.  Are you referring to the *note* in Natty & Maverick right before *b)* that links to the CTM rotation method?  I linked it rather than put it in the HOW TO because I'm still not totally sure that they won't fix axis inversion for evdev.  And the multi-monitor HOW TO which already had links seemed a logical place to put it.

Thank you for the kind words.  What I'm dreading is in a week or so I have to update several HOW TO's, dropping out the Hardy and Karmic stuff.  That will be a chore.  But when I finally finish they should be "simplified", a little anyway.

----------


## tannalv

Mh, yeah. I was thinking of the link that links to a not totally clear and simple to understand post.
I think it would be nice to add a "if rotation doesn't work/hasn't been added to the kernel yet---"-note with the proper xinput set-props. It would help people who are new and beginners @Linux/GNU.

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi tannalv,
> 
> 
> I thought I had, but you are right it wasn't clear.  So I updated it.


Thanks a lot for your answers. Where can I find the guide? 

And then I've another problem. When I try to call 


```
 $ginn /usr/share/wishes.xml
```

(in /usr/share/ginn/wishes.xml are my collected and self-made wishes located) 
then nothing happens. How can I use such a self-made wishes.xml with Natty? It worked nicely with Maverick.

A last problem:
My rotation script contains the changed axis scaling like this:


```
    xrandr -o left 
    xsetwacom set 'N-Trig Pen stylus' rotate CCW 
    xsetwacom --set 'N-Trig Pen stylus' bottomx 7200
    xsetwacom --set 'N-Trig Pen stylus' bottomy 9600
    xinput set-prop 11 "Evdev Axes Swap" 1
    xinput set-prop 11 "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 0
    xinput set-prop 11 "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 7200 0 9600
```

This is, after the upgrade to Natty not working anymore.

Thanks for your help, that isreally appreciated!

BTW: With Natty the stylus pen is now working quite good even together with the switched-on multitouch screen. Very nice!!!

----------


## Favux

Hi wildschweini,

I don't know if they changed the wishes location in Natty or what.  The wiki shows that gestures are embedded in Natty:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Multitouch%20Pages
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn

Evdev rotation for those of you using evdev for touch seems to be broken currently on Natty.  You can use the CTM to do it instead.

The CTM for none/normal or no rotation is the identity matrix:


```
 [ 1  0  0 ]
 [ 0  1  0 ]
 [ 0  0  1 ]
```

and the command to implement it:
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1

The CTM for ccw/left rotation is:


```
 [ 0  1  0 ]
 [-1  0  1 ]
 [ 0  0  1 ]
```

and the command to implement it:
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, 1, 0, -1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1

The CTM for half/inverted rotation is:


```
 [-1  0  1 ]
 [ 0 -1  1 ]
 [ 0  0  1 ]
```

and the command to implement it:
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" -1, 0, 1, 0, -1, 1, 0, 0, 1

The CTM for cw/right rotation is:


```
 [ 0 -1  1 ]
 [ 1  0  0 ]
 [ 0  0  1 ]
```

and the command to implement it:
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, -1, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1

Use your touch "device name" from _xinput list_ of course.

Someone told me I have cw and ccw reversed.  I don't think so but I haven't checked it yet.  Also there may be another evdev bug having to do with the new macros mask that makes the pointer jittery in Portrait modes.  So let me know.

----------


## wildschweini

Hi all,

regarding the wishes.xml in ginn, I found the simple solution of my problem here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn

My old wishes.xml files looked like this:


```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action1">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

Nowadays, one needs to use it like this:


```
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action1" when="update">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
```

A very little, but important difference in Natty. After this, one is then able to call ginn, for example, in this way:



```
$ ginn /usr/share/ginn/wishes.xml
```

or wherever the *.xml file is located.


As a second point, I tried out the 

```
xinput set-prop
```

 commands (thanks a lot for this, Favux!). 
EDIT: have to try it further.

----------


## wildschweini

..

----------


## anco

Dear All,

I just got a dell xt2 xfr. Windows 7 working well on it, but last few years I have been using ubuntu (on a dell mini 9 netbook) and I would like to continue with ubuntu. At the moment that is really hard with 11.04, because after fresh install (besides win7) my mouse keeps jumping every few seconds or sometimes after about a minute to the lower left corner. And it gives a click, so it opens often the bin. It drives me nuts...

I have been reading this thread, but Ginn is already installed by default, but not reacting at all like I see in some video presentations. what do I need to do? my screen doesn't even rotate OOTB

I'm not a programmer and have never compiled anything on ubuntu. Are there updated debs available?

thanks a lot for your directions.

----------


## floyd0815

@anco 
I think you have to update the drivers in Win7. (sounds like the firmware bug in the vista-driver on the HP TX2)

For more gestures you have to add them to the wishes.xml (see a few posts before), but 4-finger-tab should work OOB.

For screen-rotation => Magick-Rotation (1st post) should work. (I'm still on 10.10)

----------


## anco

Thanks Floyd for your directions. It is kind of weird the first 15 minutes are much better, but the longer I work than it becomes an about every 20 seconds jump to lower left corner with click about 1 centimeter of the corner. 

My Bios is upto date, i downloaded the latest updates on the dell website for the touchscreen, but it is still happening. While in win 7 I see nothing of this kind of behavior. I need to investigate more and learn more...

UPDATE!
few hours later. I discovered that my touch wasn't too well working anymore in win7... took me some time to find the recalibration option. I was trying the recalibration of the aligning, but that was wrong and didn't detect my fingers. After recalibration without touching the screen, now win7 is back to normal and in Ubuntu I no longer have the mouse jumping issue...

Just to encourage other non techie users to continue their search if it doesn't work. Thanks Floyd for giving directions. Next will be rotating etc. but I start slowly to understand posting 1. Now I understand that I probably shouldn't have grabbed the somewhat updated driver on Dell website, but better go with the Ntrig website? So totally following post 1?

----------


## Ayuthia

We are looking for some help with testing out the Magick-Rotation-1.4 to help make Magick-Rotation more compatible with Natty.  Right now we want to confirm that rotation is working for the evdev driver.  If anyone is willing to try a development version and has an N-trig (or any touchscreen device that is using evdev), please try the following:

Download the package at this link.

Extract the file:


```
tar -xvjf magick-rotation-1.4-devel.tar.bz2
```

Go into the directory and install magick-rotation:


```
cd magick-rotation
./magick-rotation
```

You will then need to restart.  Magick-Rotation should start up automatically upon rebooting.  You can then rotate the tablet and check and see if touch rotates properly.

Thank you!

----------


## wildschweini

> We are looking for some help with testing out the Magick-Rotation-1.4 to help make Magick-Rotation more compatible with Natty.  Right now we want to confirm that rotation is working for the evdev driver.  If anyone is willing to try a development version and has an N-trig (or any touchscreen device that is using evdev), please try the following:
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Ayuthia,

I tested the extracted *.tar file. It works properly in normal and inverted mode. Pen and touch are transformed correctly to inverted and back to normal screen. I am able to disable/enable touch and magick-rotation. Commands written in the Advanced Setup were executed quite good. Everything great.

Problems arise when I rotate to left/right. Transformation of touch works only partially and does completely not work for the pen. This might be, however, due to some bugs in Natty itself. When I try to use the CTM, as Favux suggested, then it is working for single bash commands like (rotation to the right)


```
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, 1, 0, -1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1
```

But when combined in a script


```
#!/bin/sh 
xrandr -o right
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, 1, 0, -1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen stylus" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, 1, 0, -1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1
```

then only one command is executed. Seems as if the system gets caught either with


```
xrandr -o right
```

or one of the CTM commands.

EDIT:
When magick-rotation is disabled, the combined commands and also longer scripts work (exept for the MultiTouch, there are still some misguided touches on the screen)! The problem seems to depend on the checkmagick file. And this is already the case for magick-rotation 1.3.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> I tested the extracted *.tar file. It works properly in normal and inverted mode. Pen and touch are transformed correctly to inverted and back to normal screen. I am able to disable/enable touch and magick-rotation. Commands written in the Advanced Setup were executed quite good. Everything great.
> 
> Problems arise when I rotate to left/right. Transformation of touch works only partially and does completely not work for the pen. This might be, however, due to some bugs in Natty itself. When I try to use the CTM, as Favux suggested, then it is working for single bash commands like (rotation to the right)
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, 1, 0, -1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1
> ...


Thank you for testing this.  Would you mind going into xrotate.py and change line 6 so that it reads:


```
debug = 1
```

You will then need to quit out of magick-rotation from the system tray and then go into the Terminal and run xrotate.py:


```
./xrotate.py right
```

It should rotate the screen and the Terminal should produce information like:


```
n$ ./xrotate.py right
 Rotating screen
xrandr -o right

testing  2
testing  4
testing  11
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen stylus
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 11 rotate cw

testing  12
rotating evdev device N-Trig MultiTouch
going: right
normal:  [1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
right
tablet x:  1280
screen x:  800
tablet y:  800
screen y:  1280
top x:  1280.0
max x:  1280.0
sum x:  800.0
top y:  800.0
max y:  800.0
sum y:  1280.0
tablet x offset:  0
tablet y offset:  0
screen x offset:  0.0
screen y offset:  800.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
xinput set-prop 12 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0.0 1.0 0.0 -1.0 0.0 1 0.0 0.0 1.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
testing  13
rotating evdev device N-Trig Touchscreen
going: right
normal:  [1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
right
tablet x:  1280
screen x:  800
tablet y:  800
screen y:  1280
top x:  1280.0
max x:  1280.0
sum x:  800.0
top y:  800.0
max y:  800.0
sum y:  1280.0
tablet x offset:  0
tablet y offset:  0
screen x offset:  0.0
screen y offset:  800.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
xinput set-prop 13 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0.0 1.0 0.0 -1.0 0.0 1 0.0 0.0 1.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
testing  15
testing  18
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen eraser
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 18 rotate cw

testing  19
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen pad
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 19 rotate cw

testing  3
testing  5
testing  6
testing  7
testing  8
testing  9
testing  10
testing  14
testing  16
```

Can you post that information for us?  What we are doing is turning on the debug for the rotation portion and checking to see what happens when the screen is rotated to the right.  The xrotate.py script should be doing the same thing as your script.

As for checkmagick, it is out there waiting for the screen to be rotated via the xrandr command.  When that happens, it will quit running and trigger magick-rotation to perform the rotation scripts.  So if you try to run your longer scripts with magick running, your script will most likely not run properly because magick is trying to do something at the same time.  That is why your scripts work when magick is disabled.

----------


## wildschweini

> Thank you for testing this.  Would you mind going into xrotate.py and change 
> 
> 
> ```
> ./xrotate.py right
> ```
> 
> Can you post that information for us?


Hi Ayuthia,

here comes the output:


```
$ ./xrotate.py right
Rotating screen
xrandr -o right

testing  2
testing  4
testing  9
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen eraser
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 9 rotate cw

testing  10
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen pad
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 10 rotate cw

testing  11
rotating wacom device N-Trig Pen stylus
skipping next rotation check
xsetwacom set 11 rotate cw

testing  12
rotating evdev device N-Trig MultiTouch
going: right
normal:  [1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
right
tablet x:  1280
screen x:  800
tablet y:  800
screen y:  1280
top x:  1280.0
max x:  1280.0
sum x:  800.0
top y:  800.0
max y:  800.0
sum y:  1280.0
tablet x offset:  0
tablet y offset:  0
screen x offset:  0.0
screen y offset:  800.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
xinput set-prop 12 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0.0 1.0 0.0 -1.0 0.0 1 0.0 0.0 1.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
testing  13
rotating evdev device N-Trig Touchscreen
going: right
normal:  [1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
right
tablet x:  1280
screen x:  800
tablet y:  800
screen y:  1280
top x:  1280.0
max x:  1280.0
sum x:  800.0
top y:  800.0
max y:  800.0
sum y:  1280.0
tablet x offset:  0
tablet y offset:  0
screen x offset:  0.0
screen y offset:  800.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
xinput set-prop 13 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0.0 1.0 0.0 -1.0 0.0 1 0.0 0.0 1.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
testing  15
rotating evdev device PS/2 Generic Mouse
going: right
normal:  [1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
right
tablet x:  1280
screen x:  800
tablet y:  800
screen y:  1280
top x:  1280.0
max x:  1280.0
sum x:  800.0
top y:  800.0
max y:  800.0
sum y:  1280.0
tablet x offset:  0
tablet y offset:  0
screen x offset:  0.0
screen y offset:  800.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
xinput set-prop 15 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0.0 1.0 0.0 -1.0 0.0 1 0.0 0.0 1.0
right:  [0.0, 1.0, 0.0, -1.0, 0.0, 1, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]
testing  3
testing  5
testing  6
testing  7
testing  8
testing  14
testing  16
```

An additional problem: the width of the screen is still 1280 instead of 800, the screen is at the right somehow "cutted". This is also the case after rotation to the left. Seems to be a bug in xrandr



> As for checkmagick, it is out there waiting for the screen to be rotated via the xrandr command.  When that happens, it will quit running and trigger magick-rotation to perform the rotation scripts.  So if you try to run your longer scripts with magick running, your script will most likely not run properly because magick is trying to do something at the same time.  That is why your scripts work when magick is disabled.


Would that be also the case for rotation to left/right or only for the (in my case) adjusted inverted mode?

----------


## Ayuthia

> An additional problem: the width of the screen is still 1280 instead of 800, the screen is at the right somehow "cutted". This is also the case after rotation to the left. Seems to be a bug in xrandr


Yes, that does sound like it might be an issue with xrandr.  What graphics card do you have and do you know which graphics driver you are using?

As for your information that you provided, it looks correct.  When you say that touch is partially working, does it mean that when you touch the screen it sometimes will jump to another point?  If that is the case, I think that is a bug with the evdev driver.

As for the stylus, it does look like it is using the wacom driver and currently there is a bug with the wacom driver where the left and right are inverted.  Favux has sent in a patch for it.  When I have a chance, I will post a workaround for it or post the link to the workaround that someone here has posted.




> Would that be also the case for rotation to left/right or only for the (in my case) adjusted inverted mode?


Yes.  If you use xrandr with magick-rotation running they will not work quite right (but the inversion is a wacom driver bug).

----------


## Ayuthia

> As for the stylus, it does look like it is using the wacom driver and currently there is a bug with the wacom driver where the left and right are inverted.  Favux has sent in a patch for it.  When I have a chance, I will post a workaround for it or post the link to the workaround that someone here has posted.


I think that the easiest workaround is to go into xrotate.py and go to line 158 (This is for the magick-rotation-1.4-devel version.  The line number is different in other versions).  There you should find the rotate function.  The information should look like:


```
    def rotate(self, direction):
        if direction:
            if debug:
                print "skipping next rotation check"
            new_dir = self.randr_to_wac[direction]
        else:
            new_dir = self.get_next_rotation()
```

Insert the following right after that portion so that it looks like:


```
    def rotate(self, direction):
        if direction:
            if debug:
                print "skipping next rotation check"
            new_dir = self.randr_to_wac[direction]
        else:
            new_dir = self.get_next_rotation()

        if new_dir == "ccw":
            new_dir = "cw"
        elif new_dir == "cw":
            new_dir = "ccw"

        # The command string to rotate
        val_string = "xsetwacom set " + str(self.id_val) + " rotate " + new_dir
        if debug:
            print val_string

        # The actual system call to rotate
        result =  getstatusoutput(val_string)[1]
        if debug:
            if result:
                print result
            print
```

Then save it.  All we are doing is adding a check to see which direction it is going to change and invert the left and right.  That should make the stylus work using magick-rotation.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I know, we're here at ubuntuforums, but I want to know: is it possible to install ginn and utouch also on SuSE?


Like Favux mentioned, someone in the Gentoo forums has been able to get it to work.  Here is the link to their blog about it.  I have not tried it out yet though.  The ebuild information is helpful in figure out what to do.

If you want to get it to work on SuSE, you will need to do some patching and possibly some upgrades to things like xorg-server, xf86-input-evdev, xi2, glib, inputproto, and libXi.  That might also mean that you might need to download some development libraries to help compile those packages.  From there, it looks like you can then install the other packages to help get ginn to work.

So the answer is that it is possible, but it does not look like it will be that easy.

----------


## wildschweini

> Yes, that does sound like it might be an issue with xrandr.  What graphics card do you have and do you know which graphics driver you are using?


Following output:


```
$ lspci |grep VGA
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250
```

It is on the actual radeon driver.



> As for your information that you provided, it looks correct.  When you say that touch is partially working, does it mean that when you touch the screen it sometimes will jump to another point?  If that is the case, I think that is a bug with the evdev driver.


When I touch the screen, then, indeed, the cursor jumps sometimes to another point than I touched. This behavior follows no rules.



> As for the stylus, it does look like it is using the wacom driver and currently there is a bug with the wacom driver where the left and right are inverted.  Favux has sent in a patch for it.  When I have a chance, I will post a workaround for it or post the link to the workaround that someone here has posted.


I added the patch to magick-rotation 1.4 -> rotate.py, now the stylus works perfectly after rotation to left/right. Thanks for this!
But in combination with an external rotation script, there are still problems. Touch works again partially and the stylus is not transformed correctly.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Following output:
> 
> 
> ```
> $ lspci |grep VGA
> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250
> ```
> 
> It is on the actual radeon driver.


I will see if I can duplicate that on my tablet.  I have been using the fglrx driver lately because of heating issues.




> When I touch the screen, then, indeed, the cursor jumps sometimes to another point than I touched. This behavior follows no rules.


If I remember correctly, the cursor usually jumps around in a rectangle around the point where you touch.  When the evdev driver is rotated left or right, it appears that it is making the cursor jump in all four rotation points instead of just the actutal point.




> I added the patch to magick-rotation 1.4 -> rotate.py, now the stylus works perfectly after rotation to left/right. Thanks for this!
> But in combination with an external rotation script, there are still problems. Touch works again partially and the stylus is not transformed correctly.


Great!  I am glad that the workaround helps.

What is the external rotation script rotating?  If you need an additional rotation script, it might be better to remove the xrandr out of that script and add it the the Advanced Setup in Magick-Rotation.  That way the xrandr is only called once and the two scripts are not competing against each other.

----------


## wildschweini

> If I remember correctly, the cursor usually jumps around in a rectangle around the point where you touch.  When the evdev driver is rotated left or right, it appears that it is making the cursor jump in all four rotation points instead of just the actutal point.


It is not a rectangle AROUND the point I touch but the point of touch is one of the rectangle's points. The side lengths of the rectangle differs from one touch to the other and there is no clear conclusion about why, for example, the rotation point of the rectangle is not located in the middle of the screen.




> What is the external rotation script rotating?  If you need an additional rotation script, it might be better to remove the xrandr out of that script and add it the the Advanced Setup in Magick-Rotation.  That way the xrandr is only called once and the two scripts are not competing against each other.


The external script looks like this:


```
#!/bin/sh 
rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the left 
    xrandr -o left
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, -1, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1
    xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen stylus" "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0, -1, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1
    ;;
```

I use this to rotate the screen when I do not need the inverted mode (have it on one of the buttons at the screen). This can also be the case when the screen is already rotated to inverted mode by magick. A possible workaround would be to 

```
 pkill magick
```

 and after executing the script to call magick again.

----------


## Redi46464

Soooooo, installation of 11.04 is silky smooth, everything is working out of the box. But... the Wi-Fi is useless since the electromagnetic interference ruin the touch-screen experience... Dont know how to fix that. (There is only short-term solution. Calibrating the N-Trig after each reboot... And thats extremely annoying). For now Im switching to Fedora 15, because the Gnome 3 (its useless with Ubuntu/XUbuntu) is the best touch-friendly desktop environment out there and I dont really like the Mint or that Germany based OpenSUSE (+ since I dont really use the Broadcom Wi-Fi I dont care about the missing Fedora drivers...)

BTW
If anyone knows how to fix that Wi-Fi interference problem please respond! Im really sad that it doesnt work...

----------


## LordDeath86

> Soooooo, installation of 11.04 is silky smooth, everything is working out of the box. But... the Wi-Fi is useless since the electromagnetic interference ruin the touch-screen experience... Dont know how to fix that. (There is only short-term solution. Calibrating the N-Trig after each reboot... And thats extremely annoying). For now Im switching to Fedora 15, because the Gnome 3 (its useless with Ubuntu/XUbuntu) is the best touch-friendly desktop environment out there and I dont really like the Mint or that Germany based OpenSUSE (+ since I dont really use the Broadcom Wi-Fi I dont care about the missing Fedora drivers...)
> 
> BTW
> If anyone knows how to fix that Wi-Fi interference problem please respond! Im really sad that it doesnt work...


The Broadcom WiFi works also in Fedora 15 and it has also this ghost-clicks issue. But unlike Ubuntu I don't know how to recalibrate the Touchscreen in Fedora 15.

----------


## Redi46464

> The Broadcom WiFi works also in Fedora 15 and it has also this ghost-clicks issue. But unlike Ubuntu I don't know how to recalibrate the Touchscreen in Fedora 15.


In 64bit Fedora 15 I cant install the driver for this Broadcom because its only 32bit package... Maybe its only BETA issue...

I cant figure out one thing. How the hell is possible that in Windows you dont have any ghost-clicks??

----------


## LordDeath86

http://fedoramobile.org/fc-wireless/...nux-sta-driver I used the akmod method and it works without any problems. And don't forget to add the RPMFusion repo at first.

----------


## Redi46464

> http://fedoramobile.org/fc-wireless/...nux-sta-driver I used the akmod method and it works without any problems. And don't forget to add the RPMFusion repo at first.


Thanks  :Smile: 

Now Im trying to downgrade to the original single-touch (who cares that its single-touch, the multi-touch is useless on Linux  :Confused:  ...) firmware (because it worked  :Very Happy: ). I will post the results later.

----------


## Redi46464

Ok, everything (except multi-touch) is working after downgrading. Even if Wi-Fi is installed...

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*Magick Rotation v. 1.4 is released!*  It adds support for Natty Narwhal:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation

The patch to fix cw and ccw rotation (portrait mode) has been accepted by the Linux Wacom Project but not yet pushed to the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  As soon as it is you'll be able to clone the repository to get a xf86-input-wacom version that handles portrait rotation correctly.  A FAQ will be added for this.

----------


## brettpim

> *Currently Ayuthia recommends the 2.239 software bundle, containing the 4.6.5.8.5 firmware*.


I notice on Dell's site that there more recent versions of of the software bundle. At Dell's Site  I see 

v.2.254, A03
v.3.49, A04
v.3.118.026, A06

 Is 2.239 still the one to pick?  

I am running Ubuntu 10.04 but I will upgrade to make the n-trig set up easier.

This thread has become huge since I last visited!  Has anyone reported luck upgrading the n-trig firmware without running windows?  I will be trying Windows rescue disks but if there is a Linux way I would much prefer it.

----------


## Favux

Hi brettpim,




> Is 2.239 still the one to pick?


Probably, but a couple of folks have used the newer one without problems I think.  I believe the issues one had were due to something else and not the more recent firmware, if I recall correctly.



> Has anyone reported luck upgrading the n-trig firmware without running windows? I will be trying Windows rescue disks but if there is a Linux way I would much prefer it.


Unfortunately as far as I know you still need Windows.

----------


## Ayuthia

I am in agreement with Favux.  The 2.239 firmware has been the most stable for me but this applies to the HP tx2 models.  The Dell tablets have some newer firmware and it does not seem that they have had any problems.

----------


## brettpim

OK,

I will try the newest version I can get on Dell's site and report back after my upgrade to Natty.  I don't mind being a test case for the new firmware.  

Does my Bios A# have to match the A# in the n-trig firmware I install?

thanks
brett

----------


## rafiyr

According to my notes for the xt2 firmwares:

2.239 4.6.5.13.5
2.54 and 3.49 both had 4.6.17.13.5

I'm currently using 4.9.15.13.15, I don't know what software bundle it came with, obviously something newer than 3.49.

I've used all of those and more on original XTs.  I don't remember when they stopped updating official firmwares for XTs, but I personally would use dell's posted XT2 firmwares.  You do so at your own risk.  I will say I've never had any problems.

The is no linux firmware loader that I know about.  I use virtualbox and a win7 vm which I only use for uploading firmwares.  A power cycle (not just the vm, or a reboot of the hardware) or two is typically required after the firmware upload.

Also if you're in the mood to try new things, I would appreciate some testing of my current working version of the hid-ntrig module.
http://ofb.net/~rafi/hid-ntrig-20110626.tgz
I've been running that version on my own laptop for a few months and I like the way it works.
This version has

In kernel trackingPer contact filteringVery basic smoothing (just 2 point averaging)In kernel calibration (echo a duration in ms to /sys/bus/hid/<id>/calibrate, I would suggest starting with 5000)Pen/Touch mode control, also through a sysfs node (echo "touch" > mode)
I think this version generally improves the behavior even with a normal healthy device.  If you have a less than healthy device, the calibration and mode control can make a huge difference.  I have one device (and know of other's with less than optimal hardware)  that would be unusable without a reset to touch only mode and a calibration on every boot/wake.  But with the calibration and mode reset (and filtering), touch is works normally, even 3 and 4 finger gestures in natty.  The pen is another story, but at least I can keep it switched off.

----------


## rafiyr

> Does my Bios A# have to match the A# in the n-trig firmware I install?


Nope.

----------


## Nichod

This thread is pretty large and a bit overwhelming to sort through enough to find a concrete answer. What is the final word on the Dell XT and functionality in Ubuntu Natty? Is everything working? 

ie. ATI graphics, wifi, touch and pen?

I appreciate all the work that has been done and I'd love to acquire a Dell XT if Ubuntu runs well on it.

----------


## Ayuthia

> According to my notes for the xt2 firmwares:
> 
> 2.239 4.6.5.13.5
> 2.54 and 3.49 both had 4.6.17.13.5
> 
> I'm currently using 4.9.15.13.15, I don't know what software bundle it came with, obviously something newer than 3.49.
> 
> I've used all of those and more on original XTs.  I don't remember when they stopped updating official firmwares for XTs, but I personally would use dell's posted XT2 firmwares.  You do so at your own risk.  I will say I've never had any problems.
> 
> ...


I am currently running this in Arch and it is working well.  I have not had a chance to test it out with Natty and the gestures yet. However it seems to be performing a little better than the Natty version because there is no cursor jumping.

----------


## wildschweini

> This thread is pretty large and a bit overwhelming to sort through enough to find a concrete answer. What is the final word on the Dell XT and functionality in Ubuntu Natty? Is everything working? 
> 
> ie. ATI graphics, wifi, touch and pen?
> 
> I appreciate all the work that has been done and I'd love to acquire a Dell XT if Ubuntu runs well on it.


Hi Nichod,

everything works fine with the Dell XT and Natty. Touch as well as multitouch (using ginn) and also pen recognition - no problem. Also WIFI and graphics are working without any problems. I have a lot of fun with this device. Best you read the first post of the thread, there almost all necessary things regarding touch are mentioned.

----------


## brettpim

> I will try the newest version I can get on Dell's site and report back after my upgrade to Natty.  I don't mind being a test case for the new firmware.


OK, I have booted Windows and upgraded the firmware.  Can someone please explain how to check my ntrig firmware version from within Windows just to be sure it took.

thanks
brett

----------


## brettpim

> OK, I have booted Windows and upgraded the firmware.  Can someone please explain how to check my ntrig firmware version from within Windows just to be sure it took.
> 
> thanks
> brett


Found it!  Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> N-trig DuoSense Digitizer Settings -> About.

----------


## brettpim

I am back in Ubuntu and rafiyr's firmware tool now reports



```
$ sudo ./firmware_test 
firmware version: 0c002508 afe10000
mode: 0d030000
$
```

The firmware version I installed was 4.9.15.13.15 from software bundle 3.118.


next todo: upgrade to natty

brett

----------


## brettpim

OK, upgrade to natty went pretty smoothly (except for 32 vs 64 bit problem when I tried to fix grub2 with a 32 bit Live CD after getting to maverick) 

Pen and Touch seem to be working fine.  I am currently working on Magick-rotation.  I have installed the modified dell-wmi but after a reboot, when I run



```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

all I get is this 



```
xxd: /dev/input/dell-wmi: No such file or directory
```

Any ideas?

After I get rotation and touch toggling working I will be moving on to ginn and multitouch gestures.

brett

P.S.  I keep losing my middle button emulation.  It works for a little while after reboot and then it becomes a right button.  Any idea how I can get it back on the fly or prevent the loss in first place?  I use middle button paste frequently so this is an important feature for me.

----------


## Ayuthia

> OK, upgrade to natty went pretty smoothly (except for 32 vs 64 bit problem when I tried to fix grub2 with a 32 bit Live CD after getting to maverick) 
> 
> Pen and Touch seem to be working fine.  I am currently working on Magick-rotation.  I have installed the modified dell-wmi but after a reboot, when I run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
> ```
> ...


There should be a file that is installed in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that is called 62-magick.rules.  Is that file there?  That should be the file that creates the symbolic link for the /dev/input/dell-wmi.

As for the middle button?  Are you referring to the touchpad?  I have not experienced this, but I also have an HP tx2 series so the touchpad hardware is different.

----------


## brettpim

> There should be a file that is installed in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that is called 62-magick.rules.  Is that file there?  That should be the file that creates the symbolic link for the /dev/input/dell-wmi.


Thanks for your help.

OK I see that the 62-magick.rules get installed when I install Magick-rotation.  I guess I paused in the Magick-README.txt when it told me to go to MagickExtras and then I thought that instalation and the testing with the xxd command was self-contained.  

So I have installed Magick-Rotation and the touch toggling is working fine but I am not getting any rotation.  when I run



```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
```

I get nothing at all, even when I rotate the screen back and forth.

When I run 



```
>$ magick-rotation/magick-rotation debug
```

I get 



```
checking for rotation
magick-rotation/checkmagick64
killall checkmagick64
cur_state: 143 
old_state: None 
Unhandled exception in thread started by 
sys.excepthook is missing
lost sys.stderr
```

my /etc/udev/rules.d/62-magick.rules is



```
# udev rules for tablet pc's using an OEM-WMI or OEM-ACPI
#
# These rules were compiled for the Ubuntu/Debian GNU/Linux distribution, but others may,
# and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS to 62-magick.rules with
# Jayhawk so that we can try to present users with a standard set of device nodes which
# they can rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="oem-wmi_end"

# The symlinks constructed by the following rules are used in Magick Rotation's oem_wmi.py.
ATTRS{name}=="HP WMI hotkeys", SUBSYSTEM=="input", MODE="644" SYMLINK+="input/hp-wmi"
ATTRS{name}=="Dell WMI hotkeys", SUBSYSTEM=="input", MODE="644" SYMLINK+="input/dell-wmi"
ATTRS{name}=="ThinkPad Extra Buttons", SUBSYSTEM=="input", MODE="644" SYMLINK+="input/lenovo-acpi"

LABEL="oem-wmi_end"
```





> As for the middle button?  Are you referring to the touchpad?  I have not experienced this, but I also have an HP tx2 series so the touchpad hardware is different.


I was doing it through the GUI settings but then I added  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/middle-mouse-button.conf   as per the instructions at 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#A2-button_Mice  and everything seems to be working well now.  

thanks
brett

----------


## brettpim

More info:

when I run



```
>$xrotate.py
```

I get 



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./magick-rotation/xrotate.py", line 848, in <module>
    r.rotate(None)
  File "./magick-rotation/xrotate.py", line 769, in rotate
    direction = display.get_next_rotation(display.direction)
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_next_rotation'
```

thanks
brett

----------


## Ayuthia

> More info:
> 
> when I run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> >$xrotate.py
> ```
> ...


Can you do me a favor and try this version of xrotate.py?  It looks like it was not grabbing the display name because of the number after the LVDS.

----------


## brettpim

with this new xrotate.py I am still getting



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./xrotate.py", line 849, in <module>
    r.rotate(None)
  File "./xrotate.py", line 770, in rotate
    direction = display.get_next_rotation(display.direction)
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_next_rotation'
```


Are there some other, more basic python commands I can run to further troubleshoot this?


thanks
brett

----------


## Ayuthia

> with this new xrotate.py I am still getting
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "./xrotate.py", line 849, in <module>
>     r.rotate(None)
>   File "./xrotate.py", line 770, in rotate
> ...


I am thinking that the issue is in the class monitor section.  Mainly in this part (around line 640):


```
    def get_monitor(self):
        tablet_list = ["LVDS", "DFP"]
        for mon in monitor.monitor_list:
            for check in tablet_list:
                if check.startswith(mon.name):
                    return mon

        return None
```

I think that I have the check switched around so it should look like this:


```
    def get_monitor(self):
        tablet_list = ["LVDS", "DFP"]
        for mon in monitor.monitor_list:
            for check in tablet_list:
                if mon.name.startswith(check):
                    return mon

        return None
```

This section is checking to see if it is the tablet monitor.  Since yours has the number after LVDS, it most likely is failing the the comparison check.  If this is the case, we will also need to make a change in line 318 so that it checks the monitor names properly.

So if this does not work, you can add print statements to see what is showing up for check and mon.name.  You could also see what is in the monitor.monitor_list to make sure that they are listed correctly.

----------


## brettpim

Ayuthia,

I added "LVDS1" to the lists at lines 640 and 318 and now xrotate works with no problem; thanks!

I will make these changes to the Magick-Rotation installation I have and report back.

thanks
brett

----------


## brettpim

> I will make these changes to the Magick-Rotation installation I have and report back.


I could not find where to make these changes in the Magick-Rotation installation I have. I did not see magick-rotation importing anything from xrotate.py.   I am pretty familiar with Python so I am happy to try the changes myself if you can let me know where to make them.  

Also I have had some weird behaviour that is mouse/tablet related so I bring it up here although I am not sure how related it is:

1) my mouse pointer will sometimes suddenly jump to the very lower left hand corner of my screen and sometimes spontaneously make a mouse click or several.

2) When moving a window to the left by clicking on its title bar and dragging, if the left edge of the window gets too close to the left edge of the screen, the whole window will suddenly jump to the upper left corner of the screen, halve its width  and I cannot drag it back unless I drag down and to the right VERY FAST; dragging simply to the right will not do it and dragging slowly down and to the right is not enough either.  When this happens there is a ghostly red rectangle on the screen that might indicate the proper position of the window.

3) The touch sensitivity only work in a narrow 3 cm wide vertical band at the right hand side of screen 

These things are not constant.  For instance I was having only 1) and 3) for the past two days  and now I have only 2).

----------


## Ayuthia

brettpim - Let's start with this version so that we can be on the same page.

As for your other issues, the cursor jumping around appears to be with the current hid-ntrig.ko kernel module.  The one that Rafi supplied in this earlier post does not appear to have the jumping cursor (ghost clicks).

----------


## brettpim

> brettpim - Let's start with this version so that we can be on the same page.



Ayuthia, 

Should I make my fix to this file and then replace the xrotate.py in my Magick-Rotation installation and also post the corrected file?  

Where do I go from there to fix Magick-Rotation for the LVDS1?

How do we troubleshoot the missing dell-wmi signal?

Thanks for the reminder of Rafi's ntrig momdule.

regards
brett

----------


## brettpim

> Also if you're in the mood to try new things, I would appreciate some testing of my current working version of the hid-ntrig module.
> http://ofb.net/~rafi/hid-ntrig-20110626.tgz
> I've been running that version on my own laptop for a few months and I like the way it works.
> This version has
> 
> In kernel trackingPer contact filteringVery basic smoothing (just 2 point averaging)In kernel calibration (echo a duration in ms to /sys/bus/hid/<id>/calibrate, I would suggest starting with 5000)Pen/Touch mode control, also through a sysfs node (echo "touch" > mode)
> I think this version generally improves the behavior even with a normal healthy device.  If you have a less than healthy device, the calibration and mode control can make a huge difference.  I have one device (and know of other's with less than optimal hardware)  that would be unusable without a reset to touch only mode and a calibration on every boot/wake.  But with the calibration and mode reset (and filtering), touch is works normally, even 3 and 4 finger gestures in natty.  The pen is another story, but at least I can keep it switched off.



rafiyr,

I am planning to try your new version to hopefully end the cursor-jumping issues I am having (see my previous post)

Is there an easy way to revert if things don't go well?

thanks
brett

----------


## Favux

Hi brett,

It's not like firmware since it's a kernel module you just compile one that worked better, if it goes wrong, and copy it into place.  Which will overwrite the new one you are testing.  If you're using dkms you'll need to change the files the dkms framework is working with, but basically the same concept.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia, 
> 
> Should I make my fix to this file and then replace the xrotate.py in my Magick-Rotation installation and also post the corrected file?  
> 
> Where do I go from there to fix Magick-Rotation for the LVDS1?
> 
> How do we troubleshoot the missing dell-wmi signal?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder of Rafi's ntrig momdule.
> ...


Please go ahead and make the changes to that file and then post the corrected file.  I can then push the changes into launchpad.

As for the dell-wmi signal, from what I am understanding, you are now getting the /dev/input/dell-wmi link but no data is coming from it.  Is that correct?  If so, can you tell us what your current BIOS version?

----------


## Ayuthia

> rafiyr,
> 
> I am planning to try your new version to hopefully end the cursor-jumping issues I am having (see my previous post)
> 
> Is there an easy way to revert if things don't go well?
> 
> thanks
> brett


If I remember correctly, Rafi has a README file in there that tells you how to place the hid-ntrig folder so that you can use it with dkms.  If things do not go well, you can just do the 'dkms remove -m hid-ntrig -v <version-number> all' and it should revert back to the ubuntu version.  dkms stores the new kernel module in a different place so the original kernel module is still there.

----------


## brettpim

Ayuthia,

here is the xrotate.py you sent modified to include "LVDS1" I tested it and it is working.  Should I reinstall Magick-Rotation after you push it into launchpad.  Is this file the only one that needs to be changed to include "LVDS1"?

I have installed Rafi's hid-ntrig via dkms and will report any odd behaviour I see.  Thank you for the explanation of how to revert with dkms.

My BIOS version is A12.  I am getting absolutely no output from sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi except when I close the laptop lid in standard position and send the tablet to sleep; in that case I get "Ac&N/�" and sometimes "�c&N!�".  I have also tried to get results from pushing the special tablet buttons on the lid and although I am getting rotating behaviour from two of these, xxd gives no output. 


thanks
brett

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia,
> 
> here is the xrotate.py you sent modified to include "LVDS1" I tested it and it is working.  Should I reinstall Magick-Rotation after you push it into launchpad.  Is this file the only one that needs to be changed to include "LVDS1"?
> 
> I have installed Rafi's hid-ntrig via dkms and will report any odd behaviour I see.  Thank you for the explanation of how to revert with dkms.
> 
> My BIOS version is A12.  I am getting absolutely no output from sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi except when I close the laptop lid in standard position and send the tablet to sleep; in that case I get "Ac&N/�" and sometimes "�c&N!�".  I have also tried to get results from pushing the special tablet buttons on the lid and although I am getting rotating behaviour from two of these, xxd gives no output. 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I will review it and see if we can push it up.  xrotate.py is the only file that needs to be updated.

As for the dell-wmi, we will need to review the dell-wmi.c code to see why it is not sendingthe swivel code.  If you a somewhat familiar with C, you can put a print statement in there to se e what is being sent. Another thing to look at is the /var/log/messages file to see if any code is showing up there.

----------


## coreycsargent

I have a HP Touchsmart tx2-1275dx I have been wanting to put Ubuntu on it for some time but something always goes wrong with the in stall or something. When I saw that 11.04 had multi-touch out of the box I jumped right on it. I have been trying to make the multi-touch work on it for a few days now looking everywhere trying to get it to work and all I have is basic gestures. 4 fingers opens the apps tab and I can touch things to open and I can even drag things around the desktop. I can't pinch zoom or most of the other gestures. I have had some basic bash exspieriance and some basic programming but please treat me like a TOTAL beginner because I am still very new to all of it.

----------


## brettpim

[QUOTE=Ayuthia;11067618]Thank you.  I will review it and see if we can push it up.  xrotate.py is the only file that needs to be updated.[QUOTE]

Thanks; please let me know when it is pushed up to launchpad and I will download the new version.




> As for the dell-wmi, we will need to review the dell-wmi.c code to see why it is not sendingthe swivel code.  If you a somewhat familiar with C, you can put a print statement in there to se e what is being sent. Another thing to look at is the /var/log/messages file to see if any code is showing up there.


When I rotate the screen and lay it flat, then pick it up and rotate it back I am getting the following from /var/log/messages:



```
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   77.735197] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   77.735200] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.229130] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.229133] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee5 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.599610] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.599614] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd2 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:30 bom kernel: [   79.217053] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:30 bom kernel: [   79.217057] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee6 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:32 bom kernel: [   81.103598] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:32 bom kernel: [   81.103602] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd3 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:32 bom kernel: [   81.456379] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:32 bom kernel: [   81.456382] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:33 bom kernel: [   82.444267] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:33 bom kernel: [   82.444271] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:34 bom kernel: [   83.431856] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:34 bom kernel: [   83.431859] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
Jul 27 20:25:37 bom kernel: [   86.394732] dell wmi got code d0
Jul 27 20:25:37 bom kernel: [   86.394736] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
```

I will take a look at dell-wmi.c and see what I can do.  

thanks
brett

----------


## brettpim

> ```
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   77.735197] dell wmi got code d0
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   77.735200] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee0 pressed
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.229130] dell wmi got code d0
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.229133] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee5 pressed
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.599610] dell wmi got code d0
> Jul 27 20:25:29 bom kernel: [   78.599614] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd2 pressed
> Jul 27 20:25:30 bom kernel: [   79.217053] dell wmi got code d0
> Jul 27 20:25:30 bom kernel: [   79.217057] dell-wmi: Unknown key fee6 pressed
> ...


The fee0 and fee6 keys seems to be the ambient light sensor.  I suspect that the fee* are the light sensor in general but I have not ben able to reliably induce them.

brett

----------


## brettpim

> Ayuthia,
> 
> here is the xrotate.py you sent modified to include "LVDS1" I tested it and it is working.  Should I reinstall Magick-Rotation after you push it into launchpad.  Is this file the only one that needs to be changed to include "LVDS1"?
> 
> I have installed Rafi's hid-ntrig via dkms and will report any odd behaviour I see.


Ayuthia, Rafi,

Because we thought the issue with the xrotate script was it not finding the display with xrandr, I did not fully debug my mods to the xrotate script.  It does rotate the display correctly but I have found that it is not adjusting the stylus and touch inputs correctly:

- When the display is in portrait mode (either right or left), the stylus is incorrect by a rotation of 180 degrees.  It is good in either normal or inverted

- After using xrotate once, the touch calibration is off thereafter.  It registers the touch as closer to the left hand side of the physical screen (regardless of display being normal, left, inverted or right. thus as you look at the various rotations of the display correctly oriented to read letters properly, the touch is off in directions left, up, right, and down respectively) by a factor of approximately 2/3.    This miscalibration persists until I logout.

I am not sure if this is xrotate or possibly the hid-ntrig module?

In general is there a calibration tool?  I have tried to run wacomcpl but I don't get anything.

Is there a way to assign the stylus buttons.  I would like one of them to be a middle mouse button.

thanks and sorry I did not catch this before.

brett

----------


## Favux

Hi brett,




> When the display is in portrait mode (either right or left), the stylus is incorrect by a rotation of 180 degrees. It is good in either normal or inverted


That's a bug in Natty's default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.  It has been fixed upstream at the LWP.  So you need to upgrade your xf86-input-wacom version.  There is a Magick Rotation FAQ for that.



> In general is there a calibration tool? I have tried to run wacomcpl but I don't get anything.


Wacomcpl was dropped by xf86-input-wacom.  You can use xinput-calibrator, which will handle touch on evdev and the stylus on wacom both.  Should be in the Natty Universe repo. or xinput_calibrator:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Soft...put_calibrator

----------


## brettpim

> Hi brett,
> 
> 
> That's a bug in Natty's default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11.  It has been fixed upstream at the LWP.  So you need to upgrade your xf86-input-wacom version.  There is a Magick Rotation FAQ for that.


thanks, this worked great!





> Wacomcpl was dropped by xf86-input-wacom.  You can use xinput-calibrator, which will handle touch on evdev and the stylus on wacom both.  Should be in the Natty Universe repo. or xinput_calibrator:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Soft...put_calibrator


I installed this and ran it with --output-type xinput and I get



```
--> Making the calibration permanent <--
ERROR: XorgPrint Calibrator does not support the supplied --output-type
Error: unable to apply or save configuration values
```

--output-type xorg.conf.d or hal just gives me a code snippet to include in a file and so don't allow me to readjust the calibration on the fly.




I am working on a fix for the touch mis-calibration after rotation.  It has to do with the Coordinate Transformation Matrices.  I am worried that it might be a Dell XT2 (or firmware) specific issue if other people have not reported this problem with touch.  When I understand better what is going on I will post here with details.


regards
brett

----------


## brettpim

Ayuthia,

the xrotate that you sent in post #1562 works fine without adding "LVDS1" to either of the lists.  I am sorry I did not catch this earlier; so you can discard the file I sent

On my Dell XT2, there are a number of different input devices:



```
$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                      	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Mouseemu virtual mouse                  	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                          	id=19	[slave  pointer  (2)]
```

when xrotate.py is run it calls rotate_ctm() in class evdev for devices: 11, 12, 14, 16.  Each time that this is run the number of monitors retrieved by 



```
        mon = monitor()

...

        mon_list = mon.monitor_list
```

increases by one.  Is this intentional?  It has the effect of making sum_x and sum_y very large by the time we adjust device 16.  The large value of sum_x and sum_y is not causing my touch mis-calibration problem, but it is related.  By the time that rotate_ctm() is run on device 11 and we reach the line of code



```
        mon_list = mon.monitor_list
```

there are already 2 monitors, the first has x=1280 and y=800, the second has them swapped and thus in section of the subsequent loop:



```
                    if float(mon_list[index].y) > float(max_y):
                        max_y = float(mon_list[index].y)
```

it sets max_y to 1280 and then when the new ctm is being calculated the division by 1280 gives a ctm:

[0.0, -1.0, 1, 0.625, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0]

and the value 0.625 is what is mis-calibrating my touch.

Is the increasing number of monitors intentional for some reason?  If yes, then how do we address this problem?

thanks
brett

----------


## rafiyr

[QUOTE=brettpim;11093568][QUOTE=Ayuthia;11067618]Thank you.  I will review it and see if we can push it up.  xrotate.py is the only file that needs to be updated.


> Thanks; please let me know when it is pushed up to launchpad and I will download the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> When I rotate the screen and lay it flat, then pick it up and rotate it back I am getting the following from /var/log/messages:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The xt/xt2 screen rotation switch is the only "switch" in the dell wmi stuff that I know of.  Consequently the normal dell-wmi.c has some bugs that only effect those events that are ignored.

In this case, I think the 0xd0 you are seeing is basically just the wrong value.  I've seen 3 different sets of codes for various versions of xt and xt2 bios', which doesn't really make this any easier (especially since at least one of those sets conflicts with established key codes).

Look at dell_wmi_notify.


```
                if (dell_new_hk_type && (buffer_entry[1] != 0x10)) {
                        pr_info("Received unknown WMI event (0x%x)\n",
                                buffer_entry[1]);
                        kfree(obj);
                        return;
                }

                if (dell_new_hk_type || buffer_entry[1] == 0x0)
                        reported_key = (int)buffer_entry[2];
                else
                        reported_key = (int)buffer_entry[1] & 0xffff;
```

That first predicate gives up because you have 0xd0 instead of 0x10.  So either fix the predicate (add || 0xd0), or just scrap that test.

Anyway, after you get past that, the rest is a bit of a mess anyway.  You might want to just branch on 0xd0 and do you own thing instead of using the rest of that function.

At very least I suggest you add printk's for buffer_entry[1] and [2] (maybe try [0] too).  That should tell you what the actual switch/key code is, instead of just the type.

For the original xt with the original A1 bios, I think the codes were 0xe046 and 0xe047.

Have fun  :Smile: 

fwiw, I do think I hacked up a copy of dell-wmi.c after the move to the sparse key map, but I think that's probably long gone now.

----------


## rafiyr

> I am not sure if this is xrotate or possibly the hid-ntrig module?


Events that come out of the kernel are independent of rotation and the screen resolution.  Those are handled by transforms in the X input drivers.

----------


## ksagle

EDIT: Sorry, still learning to RTM

----------


## Ayuthia

> [
> fwiw, I do think I hacked up a copy of dell-wmi.c after the move to the sparse key map, but I think that's probably long gone now.


I think that we are using it for magick-rotation.  brettpim, if you can try that version (it should be in the magick-extras folder).  I am planning to add a button call in that version so that we don't have to read from /dev/input.  It is a temporary measure until there is a way to read switch events.  If you can't find a copy of it (the dell-wmi.c file), let me know.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

If you are using Magick Rotation with a Dell could you please post the output of the following in a terminal?


```
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/dell-wmi)
```

And also the output of:


```
sudo lsinput
```

This would be very helpful for some contemplated changes to Magick.

Thank you.

----------


## Favux

*Magick Rotation 1.5 has been released*:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation

----------


## wildschweini

> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you are using Magick Rotation with a Dell could you please post the output of the following in a terminal?
> 
> 
> ```
> udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/dell-wmi)
> ```
> 
> ...


Hello Favux,

it's a pleasure for me to help you. Here we go:

1) 


```
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/dell-wmi)

Udevadm info starts with the device specified by the devpath and then
walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device
found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.
A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device
and the attributes from one single parent device.

  looking at device '/devices/virtual/input/input5/event5':
    KERNEL=="event5"
    SUBSYSTEM=="input"
    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/virtual/input/input5':
    KERNELS=="input5"
    SUBSYSTEMS=="input"
    DRIVERS==""
    ATTRS{name}=="Dell WMI hotkeys"
    ATTRS{phys}=="wmi/input0"
    ATTRS{uniq}==""
    ATTRS{properties}=="0"
```

2)


```
lsinput 
/dev/input/event0
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x5
   version : 0
   name    : "Lid Switch"
   phys    : "PNP0C0D/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event1
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0C/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event2
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x3
   version : 0
   name    : "Sleep Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0E/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event3
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x1
   product : 0x1
   version : 43841
   name    : "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio0/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_LED EV_REP

/dev/input/event4
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x6
   version : 0
   name    : "Video Bus"
   phys    : "LNXVIDEO/video/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event5
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "Dell WMI hotkeys"
   phys    : "wmi/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_SW

/dev/input/event6
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB Mic at Ext Left Jack"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event7
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB HP Out at Ext Left Ja"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig MultiTouch"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x2
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio1/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL
```

Hope this is useful for you!

----------


## Favux

Thank you wildschweini!  The Dell was the last one I needed.

We took the chance and brought out Magick 1.5 without the Dell output.  You've confirmed that the udev changes should work on the Dell also.  Thanks again.

----------


## wildschweini

> Thank you wildschweini!  The Dell was the last one I needed.
> 
> We took the chance and brought out Magick 1.5 without the Dell output.  You've confirmed that the udev changes should work on the Dell also.  Thanks again.



I tested the 1.5 already on my DELL XT and it works, even without a special wmi for the Dell... Thank you for your developments!

----------


## drem

Hello,
It does not work for me on a Dell XT.
-> without the provided dell-wmi module: no auto-rotation
-> screen rotates, but the tablet/pen and touchscreen do not
-> when rotated back, the touchscreen is decalibrated (the tablet/pen is ok)

Also, the output of the 2 commands is different:


```
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/dell-wmi)

device node not found
info: option requires an argument -- 'p'
```



```
sudo lsinput

/dev/input/event0
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x5
   version : 0
   name    : "Lid Switch"
   phys    : "PNP0C0D/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event1
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0C/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event2
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x3
   version : 0
   name    : "Sleep Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0E/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event3
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x1
   product : 0x1
   version : 43841
   name    : "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio0/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_LED EV_REP

/dev/input/event4
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x6
   version : 0
   name    : "Video Bus"
   phys    : "LNXVIDEO/video/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event5
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB Mic at Ext Left Jack"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event6
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB HP Out at Ext Left Ja"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event7
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig MultiTouch"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "Dell WMI hotkeys"
   phys    : "wmi/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_SW

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x2
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio1/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL
```

Thanks for all your work!

----------


## Michael Knap

I have hacked dell-wmi.c for the Dell XT2 with a newer BIOS. My specific BIOS is A11. I used rafi's hack as a starting point, but I wasn't receiving the right codes for magick-rotation to work. I was seeing this in the syslog:


```
Nov 6 18:44:24 laplace kernel: [ 8521.786646] dell wmi got code d0
Nov 6 18:44:24 laplace kernel: [ 8521.786655] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd2 pressed
Nov 6 18:44:25 laplace kernel: [ 8523.579676] dell wmi got code d0
Nov 6 18:44:25 laplace kernel: [ 8523.579685] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd3 pressed
```

So, I dove into dell-wmi.c, changed a few of the values in the keymap, and now it is working. I am only an amateur hacker, but at least now magick-rotation is working for me. If brettprim or rafi are around, I'd love some testing and input on the hack. Also what is the best way to make the patch and the standard way to attach it? What is standard extension ? compress it?

Thanks all for your hard work, special thanks to favux for the conversation and suggestions.  Look forward to contributing.

----------


## Favux

Hi drem,

You do need the custum dell-wmi.ko in MagickExtras in order for Magick to work.  Install that and then let me know how it works.

If you are using magick-rotation 1.5 all devices are now on the magick-rotation symlink so the command becomes:


```
udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/magick-rotation)
```

----------


## drem

Thanks for the reply.
I have the dell-wmi.ko from the extras. Now it behaves like this:
- screen rotation works (automatically), but the tochpad and pen don't rotate
- when rotated back, the touchpad doesn't lose calibration anymore
- I get the phantom clicks: the cursor constatnly and annoyingly jumps somewhere in the left part of the screen (I did not have this behaviour right after installing kubuntu 11.10; I don't have it in windows7; bios version: A09)

The output of udevadm and lsinput:



```
$ udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/magick-rotation)

Udevadm info starts with the device specified by the devpath and then
walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device
found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.
A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device
and the attributes from one single parent device.

  looking at device '/devices/virtual/input/input8/event8':
    KERNEL=="event8"
    SUBSYSTEM=="input"
    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/virtual/input/input8':
    KERNELS=="input8"
    SUBSYSTEMS=="input"
    DRIVERS==""
    ATTRS{name}=="Dell WMI hotkeys"
    ATTRS{phys}=="wmi/input0"
    ATTRS{uniq}==""
    ATTRS{properties}=="0"
```



```
sudo lsinput

/dev/input/event0
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x5
   version : 0
   name    : "Lid Switch"
   phys    : "PNP0C0D/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event1
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "Power Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0C/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event2
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x3
   version : 0
   name    : "Sleep Button"
   phys    : "PNP0C0E/button/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event3
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x1
   product : 0x1
   version : 43841
   name    : "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio0/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_LED EV_REP

/dev/input/event4
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x6
   version : 0
   name    : "Video Bus"
   phys    : "LNXVIDEO/video/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY

/dev/input/event5
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event6
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig MultiTouch"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS

/dev/input/event7
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Touchscreen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC

/dev/input/event8
   bustype : BUS_HOST
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "Dell WMI hotkeys"
   phys    : "wmi/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_SW

/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_I8042
   vendor  : 0x2
   product : 0x1
   version : 0
   name    : "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
   phys    : "isa0060/serio1/input0"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL

/dev/input/event10
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB Mic at Ext Left Jack"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW

/dev/input/event11
   bustype : (null)
   vendor  : 0x0
   product : 0x0
   version : 0
   name    : "HDA ATI SB HP Out at Ext Left Ja"
   phys    : "ALSA"
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_SW
```

----------


## Favux

With the A09 BIOS and the modified dell-wmi.ko from Magick Extras rotation of the input tools should be working for you.  So there's something else going on.

What is the output of this command:


```
xinput list
```

in a terminal?

Check 'Debugging tool logging on?' in Advanced Setup and Save.  Then rotate to tablet and back and post the log file.



> I get the phantom clicks: the cursor constantly and annoyingly jumps somewhere in the left part of the screen


It sounds like you might need to calibrate the N-trig digitizer.  That's calibrate as in eliminate noise not find coordinates.  Last entry in Miscellaneous Notes near the top of the HOW TO.

----------


## drem

Here is the output of xinput --list:


```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad          id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ DualPoint Stick                           id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                         id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                         id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                            id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                        id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                          id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

The log file does not seem to record the rotation.

Are maby some rotation methods deprecated in Oneiric?

EDIT:
- the differences between my lsinput and xinput are caused by modifying the psmouse driver in order to have the touchpad fully recognized as an alps.

----------


## Favux

OK, so Oneiric (11.10) with A09 BIOS on Dell XT.  Using the A09 compatible dell-wmi.ko in MagickExtras.


```
Are maby some rotation methods deprecated in Oneiric?
```

Not that I'm aware of.  I don't think the current OSS Intel video drivers need to be told to enable rotation.  I think they do that automatically.

That is one weird magick-log.  It sort of looks like it did when we were polling so I assume it is stuck in a loop.  Shouldn't repeat like that.  And you say the screen orientation changes when you rotate the lid?  And you went to tablet mode and back to laptop for that log?  Because I don't see a rotation event at all.

What I can't figure out is why checkmagick64 is at:


```
/usr/share/magick-rotation/checkmagick64
```

If you used the Installer to install the files then sure the magick-rotation folder should be in /usr/share, but checkmagick should be in /usr/bin.  What you should see in magick-log is:


```
/usr/bin/checkmagick64
```

How did it end up in the magick-rotation folder?  I don't think I envisioned a use case like that, and I'm pretty sure I didn't test it.

----------


## Nichod

Can anyone confirm if pressure sensitivity is available with the pen in mypaint, blender, etc?

----------


## Michael Knap

I had pressure sensitivity on a Dell XT2 in the Xournal application. I do not know about mypaint or blender, but the hardware and software drivers had some support for pressure sensitivity. So, quick reply is that I would guess that it is probable if those apps support standard pressure-sensitivity-enabled drivers.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nichod,

What release of Ubuntu are you using?

That's right.  Pressure should be supported if the stylus is on the Wacom X driver.  You can test that by entering in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom list
```

You should see the stylus in the output.


Hi Nichod, Michael, and everyone,

I've sort of been waiting for folks to report on how Oneiric is working for them and if they have to anything different for say ginn.

----------


## Michael Knap

Hey Favux ! 

I am sorry that I sort of dropped out of the loop here. I had to return my Dell XT2 to the university, so I couldn't work on that kernel driver for the rotation switch anymore. I think I was running Oneiric on it when I was working on that a few months ago during Christmas.

----------


## Favux

Hi Michael,

Sorry you lost the XT2 to play with.   :Sad: 

lol  That's what I mean.  I think Oneiric is working fine, and basically just like Natty.  But I need some solid confirmation to update the HOW TO.  Heck given the improvements to evdev I wonder if the stylus would also give pressure on the evdev X driver now, not just Wacom.  Of course it would be linear instead of a Bezier curve.  Stuff like that.

And we do need to get that dell-wmi.ko for the newer BIOS's worked out.

----------


## tannalv

Okay, so I feel stupid. It seems like it's simple to fix the infamous "jumping cursor". At least in Windows it is.

So, the other week I got my Slate 500 to play around with. They are so cheap now it's almost worth it. Almost. But bought is bought. So, I had the same problem there. However, on the 500 there is an N-Trig icon on the taskbar by the clock. I clicked it, hit "properties...", and there it had something called "touch calibration". A LARGE and nice a button. I hit that one and voilá! The slate worked properly.

I just tried the same thing with my TX2. Cursor jumping -- went to control panel -- ntrig settings, however there it says something about "reset". Still, tried it out. And what do you know?! It works!

So there it's been all along... Yes, I am stupid.

----------


## Favux

Ouch.  But thanks for sharing!   :Smile: 

Can you get the HP Slate (the 500's new name) working in linux?  Nobody could on the Slate thread because of the video chipset.  I'm interested because the N-Trig digitizer has the same PID I think and I just submitted a datafile for it to libwacom.  If the Slate runs in linux oops, because the datafile won't discriminate it from the TX2z or XT's because of the identical PID.  Also anyone have a Slate 700?  What's the PID on it?  Or in other words the output of:


```
lsusb
```

----------


## tannalv

So, what do you need? I just picked a few.

12.04 has some half-screen weirdness going on. 12.10 works better than fine. Finger touch doesn't work though. Pen touch does.

BTW I like how I can pop in an SD-card and boot from that on it. Always bugged me that I couldn't do that on any of my other pc's.

edit: added xinput list and dmesg as well (in the "more" archive).

----------


## Favux

Thanks.

I did see something on booting from SSD a few weeks ago.  I'll see if I can remember where.  Does the BIOS have that setting?



> 12.04 has some half-screen weirdness going on. 12.10 works better than fine.


Alright, so Quanta finally addresses it.  That's the 3.4 kernel.  Wonder what X Server it has and which driver is finally supported the video chipset.

I think we need to look at your Xorg.0.log and see if that gives us a clue as to why touch isn't working.  Have you tried single finger touch yet?  I'd think evdev should support multitouch unless a bug has crept into it or the hid-ntrig.ko.  So I'm hoping we just need to make a custom .conf file for /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and place multitouch on evdev.  Maybe the hid-ntrip.ko isn't announcing it has a touchscreen so the MatchIsTouchscreen isn't working to place "N-Trig MultiTouch" onto evdev.

And of course it is the same PID:


```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1b96:0001 N-Trig Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer
```

So now the libwacom data file is messed up.  Right after it gets comitted of course.  Does the pen still have two buttons and no eraser?  What are the screen dimensions (length and width) and diagnol in inches?

----------


## tannalv

> Thanks.
> 
> I did see something on booting from SSD a few weeks ago.  I'll see if I can remember where.  Does the BIOS have that setting?


You're welcome.  :Wink: 
It has a built in mini SSD. As oppose to other pc's I've had, this one is quiet a hassle to open and to replace the mini SSD.

The nice thing though is that it also has a slot for an SD/SDHC/SDXC card on the side which, to my liking, I can boot from. There's no setting for booting off of the SD card slot specifically in the BIOS, no. There is, however, a setting to boot off of USB before the built in SSD. So I guess it just sees the card as a USB device. Or rather, the reader, but anyways...




> Alright, so Quanta finally addresses it.  That's the 3.4 kernel.


Yeah, I guess it's more the latter than Quanta actually doing much about it. I was hoping for a 3.4 kernel for the Precise release, since it has a lot of new Intel graphics coding in it. The 3.5 kernel will have even more, according to phoronix.





> Wonder what X Server it has and which driver is finally supported the video chipset.


I threw in the xorg.log in here this time so you can find out for yourself.





> I think we need to look at your Xorg.0.log and see if that gives us a clue as to why touch isn't working.  Have you tried single finger touch yet?


Here's the funny part: on the "Welcome"-screen I can use my finger to tap on language and "Try out Kubuntu" (yes, I'm an old KDE-man, started out with SuSE back in 98, always prefered KDE since then and still do). However, after it has started up the KDE mobile display and everything is set I can just tap on the screen once, which selects whatever I point at that first time, but the mouse cursor doesn't move. After that one click there is no response to my finger touch on the screen any more.
Pen works fine though.





> I'd think evdev should support multitouch unless a bug has crept into it or the hid-ntrig.ko.


I could run a modinfo on hid-ntrig for you, though I doubt it would say much new?





> Does the pen still have two buttons and no eraser?  What are the screen dimensions (length and width) and diagnol in inches?


The pen has the pen-tip and a right-click button on the side.


The screen is 1024x600. It says on Wikipedia it's 8.9". It's small, that's all I can tell.

I ran a battery test a few days ago using Imtec Battery Mark (in Windows). With the LCD screen on full brightness and the CPU working on full load it lasts for a few minutes short of 3 hours. With the LCD brightness set to lowest setting and wireless and bluetooth off it lasts for a few minutes (five to be precise) short of 6 hours.
It is claimed to only last for 5 hours, but it is possible to have it run for 6 actually. And it is still viewable in the lowest brightness setting. Just not in the sun though.

----------


## Favux

> Here's the funny part: on the "Welcome"-screen I can use my finger to tap on language and "Try out Kubuntu" (yes, I'm an old KDE-man, started out with SuSE back in 98, always prefered KDE since then and still do). However, after it has started up the KDE mobile display and everything is set I can just tap on the screen once, which selects whatever I point at that first time, but the mouse cursor doesn't move. After that one click there is no response to my finger touch on the screen any more.


Weird.  So maybe 1FGT and then it sounds like a Button 1 press without a release?  Maybe a Qt bug with evdev touch?

----------


## Favux

Alright it is matching both:



> [   164.794] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig MultiTouch (/dev/input/event6)
> [   164.794] (**) N-Trig MultiTouch: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
> [   164.794] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'N-Trig MultiTouch'


and



> [   164.797] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/event7)
> [   164.797] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
> [   164.797] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'N-Trig Touchscreen'


And since Touchscreen 1FGT is running after MultiTouch that might be the problem.

So we need a custom snippet just matching MultiTouch and see what that does for us.  Give me a bit.

----------


## Favux

So we want a .conf file called 52-ntrig.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.  You may have to create the xorg.conf.d directory.  Then in it we want:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig Touchscreen"
	MatchDriver "evdev"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

I think I have the two snippets correct.  Let's see what it does.

----------


## tannalv

No luck...  :Sad:  Here are the resulting xorg.logs.

----------


## tannalv

So... I installed quantal KDE on to an SD card (I was just running the installation CD off of an SD card before). It boots up to a black screen. CTRL+ALT+F1 lands me in a console on tty1. A simple restart of KDM makes X restart and this time it comes to life.

Touch: I added the file you mentioned, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. Touch works ONCE and then no more. So I can hit OK or something, but then nothing.
Pen works fine though.

----------


## Favux

It appears that the Option "Ignore" with the MatchDriver snippet doesn't knock Touchscreen off evdev.



> [   526.319] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/event7)
> [   526.319] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"
> [   526.319] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "N-Trig Touchscreen"
> [   526.319] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'N-Trig Touchscreen'
> [   526.319] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
> [   526.319] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: always reports core events
> [   526.319] (**) evdev: N-Trig Touchscreen: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
> [   526.319] (--) evdev: N-Trig Touchscreen: Vendor 0x1b96 Product 0x1
> [   526.319] (--) evdev: N-Trig Touchscreen: Found absolute axes
> ...


So let's try changing the snippet:


```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
        Driver "evdev"
        Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchProduct "N-Trig MultiTouch"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

----------


## tannalv

Ok, that was weird... It works. Sort of. I mean, I can touch and I can select things, I can move slide bars up and down or side to side, but, I can not make the cursor move at all. That is, the arrow stays where it is at. Even though I open a menu with a finger touch, the arrow (cursor) remains in the middle of the screen. The menu opens but the cursor doesn't move.

----------


## Favux

Beautiful, that was the main problem and the new snippet fixed it!   :Very Happy: 



> [   110.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/event8 )
> [   110.991] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Ignoring device from InputClass "N-Trig Touchscreen"
> [   110.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device N-Trig Touchscreen (/dev/input/mouse3)
> [   110.992] (**) N-Trig Touchscreen: Ignoring device from InputClass "N-Trig Touchscreen"


lol  Do you realize we've made more progress in a few posts than the two Slate 500 users and Ayuthia and myself made in pages on the old thread?




> I can touch and I can select things, I can move slide bars up and down or side to side, but, I can not make the cursor move at all. That is, the arrow stays where it is at. Even though I open a menu with a finger touch, the arrow (cursor) remains in the middle of the screen. The menu opens but the cursor doesn't move.


Hmmm.  Do you have ginn installed?  Gestures available?

I don't know if adding ginn will do anything for the cursor if it isn't installed but worth hoping for.  The cursor tracking the finger contacts sounds like a Qt problem.  Come to think of it when multitouch is enabled does a cursor appear for each finger?  Anyway if the cursor is suppose to track one finger then it is probably a minor Qt bug that a Qt developer should be able to fix without much trouble if alerted to it.

I think mtview shows multiple cursors for the finger contacts:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/UsingMtview
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/

I assume you could flip the Ignore Option to the MultiTouch snippet and that would give you single finger touch.  Does the cursor then track the 1FGT?

----------


## Favux

> So... I installed quantal KDE on to an SD card (I was just running the installation CD off of an SD card before). It boots up to a black screen. CTRL+ALT+F1 lands me in a console on tty1. A simple restart of KDM makes X restart and this time it comes to life.


Have you tried some of the kernel line switches like nomodeset to see if it will boot directly into the gui instead of requiring you to restart X?

Hmm.  Seems to be using the VESA driver for Screen0.



> [   110.591] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
> [   110.591] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
> [   110.592] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> [   110.592] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.3.1
> [   110.592] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
> [   110.592] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
> [   110.592] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
> [   110.592] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
> [   110.593] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...

----------


## tannalv

Well, to make sure I booted the SD card off of an SD card reader in the USB port on the TX2. Which didn't work. Kernel wouldn't see it once it had loaded. So copying and fumbling a bit forth and back later...

Booted the same thing off of my TX2, touch works fine there. Cursor follows touch there. So there is something strange going on. And I have honestly no idea what or why...

I could give you the Xorg logs off of the slate and the TX2 if it's any help. But it's just a guessing game from here I suppose.

I'll try the nomodeset in a bit. Also, I found that ubuntu has an experimental kernel for Intel graphics stuff. I'll try that as well.
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...ental/current/ (look at CHANGES).

----------


## Favux

Clever.  Since you knew the N-Trig digitizer was the same (PID = 0001) the obvious difference is the video chipset and its driver.  Given the cursor does track the finger on the TX2z I'm inclined to agree with you that the cursor tracking bug is in the video driver.  So the Xorg.0.logs likely won't do us much good.

So the Slate has an Intel video chipset?  I thought from the other thread it was something else.

So probably the best hope is the Intel video driver cutting edge PPA.  And almost for sure they'll be updating the Quantal Quetzal KDE with newer Intel drivers anyway.

Does the cursor jump to the second finger when it comes down?  A third if it touches?  Or do multiple cursors appear?

----------


## tannalv

Only one cursor. Which finger it goes to seems a bit random. Jumping forth and back a bit sometimes also seems a bit random. Sometimes it's not sure of which finger to go with (but it only goes to fingers, i.e. it doesn't triangulate, if you understand what I mean? In other words, it doesn't see three fingers as one large finger and try to find the middle spot, but it doesn't seem to sure of what finger to stick to, sometimes it is sure though and stays with one finger, even when I touch four to the screen).

Also, kde.org has an xorg.conf file for the slate 500.

http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Acti...n#HP_Slate_500

It reads as follows:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "Default Layout"
	Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier "Intel_EMGD"
	Driver "emgd"
	VendorName "Intel(R) DEG"
	BoardName "Embedded Graphics"
	BusID "0:2:0"
	Screen 0
	VideoRAM 131072
#	Option "RenderAccel" "false"
	Option "PcfVersion" "1792"
	Option "ConfigId" "1"
	Option "PortDrivers" "lvds"
	Option "ALL/1/name" "Integrated"
	Option "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "40000"
	Option "ALL/1/General/DRI" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/DRI2" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/Accel" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM" "131072"
#	Option "ALL/1/General/shadowfb" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/General/FbBlendOvl" "1"
	
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name" "LVDS"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail" "0"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidNotAvail" "4"
#	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation" "0"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Height" "600"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Width" "1024"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/BkltMethod" "0"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/PixelClock" "53900"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzActive" "1024"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSync" "75"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSyncPulse" "32"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzBlank" "476"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertActive" "600"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSync" "1"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSyncPulse" "4"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertBlank" "22"
#	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/Flags" "0xc000000"
	Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/70" "0"	
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device "Intel_EMGD"
	Monitor "LVDS"
#	Option "DamageEvents" "True"
#	Option "RenderAccel" "True"
#	Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"	
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 24
		Modes "1024x600"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 32
		Modes "1024x600"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 16
		Modes "1024x600"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 8
		Modes "1024x600"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier "LVDS"
	ModelName "Integrated LVDS"
#	ModeLine "1024x768@75" 63.2 1024 1080 1184 1344 600 601 604 627
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option "Composite" "enable"
#	Option "DAMAGE" "True"
#	Option "RENDER" "True"
EndSection
```

This goes to */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/09-emgd.conf*

Funny thing. After having run (ran?) this SD card on the TX2 it now boots straight in to X on the slate. I haven't changed anything.

I did add the kernel, as I mentioned. I just get panics all the time, so no go.

I guess adding the xorg.conf as mentioned above fixes the X server not loading properly, if anyone has any troubles with that. I haven't tried it out though, so I'm just guessing. Will try it out in a second.

Cursor still stands still on the slate though. Is there some edge X server I can try from somewhere? In a neat debian package? Since this is just a try-and-wipe install I don't mind. Let's have some fun and really go crazy with experimenting.  :Wink: 

Ok. I just mv'ed the .kde folder and restarted X. There is a notification, "System Notification Helper", "System upgrade notifications are available" (what a strange thing to say, not "system upgrades are available", but "notifications are available").
Touching that square, which seems to be of a different layout than the rest (QT?) the cursor follows my finger, even as I drag it around the desktop. But touching somewhere on the desktop other than that message (which doesn't go away, btw), nothing. Doesn't follow my finger at all.
So it's just some strange bug.
Now I can't select anything at all with a regular finger touch. I can highlight what ever I want, but I can not select anything. Curioser and curioser...

----------


## Favux

Well, they're using the 3.2 kernel on that wiki page so presumably the xorg.conf is for a slightly older "Intel_EMGD"?  That might be a problem.

----------


## cheshirekow

> Only one cursor. Which finger it goes to seems a bit random. Jumping forth and back a bit sometimes also seems a bit random. Sometimes it's not sure of which finger to go with (but it only goes to fingers, i.e. it doesn't triangulate, if you understand what I mean? In other words, it doesn't see three fingers as one large finger and try to find the middle spot, but it doesn't seem to sure of what finger to stick to, sometimes it is sure though and stays with one finger, even when I touch four to the screen).


Hey tannalv. I've been using the slate 500 for slightly over a year now. I've been using 11.10 mostly. If I get a chance I'll try to catch up on this thread and give my input... but for now:

Your finger pointer jumping issues sounds like the evdev driver is being assigned to the multi-touch. I can post you my wacom configs later when I get a chance.

For the most part, I gave up on using the emgd and poulsbo drivers. They're better for graphics (i.e. they have hardware 3d accel) but they cause a lot of other problems. I need to read everything you've done, but when I was trying to use the emgd driver it required me to downgrade the kernel because it didn't support the latest x11 ABI. This in turn lead to n-trig driver issues (namely, the ones you're experiencing).

The psb-gfx driver is what I've been using. It has no 3d acceleration, but I made the comprimise since the thing I really wanted was decent inking. Touch works too but since there's no 3d you don't get compiz and so the touch is limited to a couple of window-manage ment tasks (for me). I use 5-finger to close, three swipe down to minimize, three swipe up to maximize. I know the slate only has 4-finger support, but somehow the 5-finger works with touchegg.

Also, the kernel level wacom driver shipped with 11.10 has agressive filtering. Actually, it's only like 3 or 5 samples (I can't remember, but I looked at the code and I remember it was small) but it leads to significant delay in the pointer. This is why I think the n-trig does hardware filtering (averaging). There's a driver parameter you can set to reduce the number of samples to 1. I do that and it eliminates the jumpiness of my pen input.

HTH

Edit: I found this that I made: http://cheshirekow.com/redmine/proje...ate-clare/wiki I was recording notes here when I was screwing around with the slate. It's not up to date but it may include some information that you find useful.

----------


## tannalv

Favux: Yeah, uhm, I noticed that after I made my post. It seems like more hassle than I would like to go through just to try out.

cheshire: Oh, hi there! I'm just playing around really. I would love to get (K)Ubuntu working on it, it seems like I get a quicker and more responsive slate in ubuntu than I do in Windows. To me it's more of a surfboard and video-watching thing than anything serious. I just got it because it was cheap. Also, it's something new to play around with, so I just had to... Dissapointed by the speed (or lack there of) on it though.
Seems like you have done some serious work getting it working with ubuntu. Quiet well done!
Seems like Quantal has most issues worked out. Or the newer kernel I guess. Except for the "black screen of death" and the touch. Oh, and 3D, still. But seems like the next kernel (3.5) will have those issues addressed. Or, the 3D issue at least.

I'll see if I can find some cutting edge experimental X server somewhere and try that out as well.

----------


## tannalv

To add to the confusion, I tried the pure ubuntu CD, quantal, no KDE, no LXDE or anything else. Just Gnome. That works fine though. Touch works without a problem. Awww :-/ So it's KDE that's messing up things.

I can't get ubuntu to install though. The installer just crashes. But then again, this isn't even alpha, so.

----------


## Favux

Plus the 3.5 kernel should be coming.

----------


## etibon

Hello everybody. I took the plunge and installed kubuntu 12.04 on my TX2. Everything works fine including the touchscreen and the pen with pressure sensitivity. I have only one problem...java applications seem not to work correctly.
What I'm seeing is that if I touch the screen the mouse tracking in Java apps is messed up. This behaviour continues until I reboot. If I never touch the screen after a reboot, Java apps work fine.
I need to use this laptop for development and my IDE is Netbeans, so this is pretty much a biggie for me.
Any pointers as to what might be happenning?

----------


## Favux

Hi etibon,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Glad to hear Precise is working on your TX2z except for the Netbeans/touch/mouse pointer deal.

What does the output of:


```
xinput list
```

look like?  Probably want to do a *xinput list-props* on the N-Trig devices and see what X drivers they are on.  And/or look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

----------


## etibon

> Hi etibon,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> Glad to hear Precise is working on your TX2z except for the Netbeans/touch/mouse pointer deal.
> 
> What does the output of:
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Favux,

Thank you so much for your help!

Here is the info you requested. I'm not sure what to make of it. Everything looks reasonable to me. 

Output of xinput --list is:



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                         id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (ene_ir)            id=17   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                         id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                            id=20   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                        id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                 id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                            id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ENE eHome Infrared Remote Receiver        id=18   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

The output from xinput --list-props is here

And this is my Xorg.0.log. I'm not sure what I would be looking for in it  though.

Some help would be very very appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Looks like evdev is picking up both Multitouch and Touchscreen.  Is multitouch (gestures) working?  Let's quick rule out it is similar to the issue tannalv ran into.  Add the .conf file in "1) pre-alpha Quantal:" near the top of the HOW TO and see if that does anything.

----------


## etibon

> Looks like evdev is picking up both Multitouch and Touchscreen.  Is multitouch (gestures) working?  Let's quick rule out it is similar to the issue tannalv ran into.  Add the .conf file in "1) pre-alpha Quantal:" near the top of the HOW TO and see if that does anything.


Ok. I added the conf and now it appears that the Touchscreen is no longer being listed in xinput --list:



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                         id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                         id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (ene_ir)            id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                         id=18   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                            id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP Webcam                                 id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ENE eHome Infrared Remote Receiver        id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Unfortunately I still have the same issue with Java apps  :Sad: .

As for multitouch gestures, I don't seem to have any in KDE. I haven't tried ginn yet though. mtview does show multitouch working however.

----------


## kachofool

Hiya.

I'm trying to set up my Latitude XT on Arch Linux but I couldn't really get it working. I'm asking here since this thread seems to be the best source of information with respect to N-Trig on linux, and there don't seem to be many others using Arch on the XT.

I'm running kernel 3.4 with xorg 2.2 and xinput 1.6. NTrig is recognized by default (both the Pen and MultiTouch show up in xinput's list) and I have an evdev.conf which I've attached to this post.

I used the mtview tool to check if the device is working (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/T...eckingMTDevice). mtdev-test gives me the expected output and the mtview tool seems to work right as well (I can paint using 5 fingers on it!)

But I can't get any applications other than mtview to recognize touch events. Touching the screen will simply move the cursor to that location (with the left 'mouse' button pressed). For example, the common Qt finger painting example doesn't work at all: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/main-snapsho...ngerpaint.html.

I'd appreciate any help.

----------


## kachofool

10-evdev.conf


```
#
# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems
# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers
# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below
# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"
        MatchIsPointer "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "evdev"
EndSection
```

xinput -list


```
� Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
�   ��� Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
�   ��� N-Trig Pen                              	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
�   ��� N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
�   ��� PS/2 Generic Mouse                      	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
� Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ��� Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� Video Bus                               	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------


## brettpim

Favux, Jayhawk,

I finally had time to take a closer look at how magick-rotation is working on my Dell Latitude XT2.

I am running Ubuntu 11.10, BIOS Revision A12 and ntrig firmware 4.9.15.13.15 from software bundle 3.118(from Dell site)

I am running magick-rotation 1.6 direct from launchpad site.

As before (last july and august in this forum) there are a few things not working:

 - incorrect rotation of stylus and MultiTouch by xrotate.py
 - not recieving dell-wmi signals

But I think we should start with the most basic and get that working before moving to subtler things.

I have enabled debuging in xrotate.py and when I call it with no commandline parameters, thus going left, I get the output in attached file (rotate_info_left.txt).

There are two problems. The first is that the stylus is incorrect by 180 degrees. The second is that the horizontal (with respect to now rotated screen) MultiTouch is progressively more incorrect towards one side.  The vertical (with respect to now rotated screen) is OK.

The fix I have found for the second is easy. The Coordinate transformation Matrix should be 

0.0, -1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0

whereas xrotate is using

0.0 -0.625, 1.0, 1.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0

In July 2011 I tried walking through xrotate.py to find the problem and I found two things going on:

for each device it finds (N-Trig Pen stylus, Pen eraser, Pen pad, Touchscreen, Multitouch is at least 5) it is incrementing variable sum_x and sum_y by the x and y of the device it found. This does not sem to actually cause any problems but it seems odd behaviour (as if it thinks I have 5+ monitors hooked up in a giant tiled desktop?)

My best guess at the things which is actually causing this is that when it calculates the calibration matrix it thinks there are two monitors, one with x=1280 y=800 and the second with x=800 y=1280. and thus it scales the x direction by 800/1280 = .625 .   I am not sure why it does not try to scale the y direction in the opposite manner. 

Similarly even after running "xrotate.py normal" the 0.625 persists.

Is there a good debugging tool where I can run through xrotate.py line-by-line and inspect variables at any point? Then I hope I can give a better description of the problem.

The fix I have found for the firs is to pause slightly after sending the xrandr rotate before sending the xinput rotate for the stylus.  For an example of a script that works see the attached .rotate_right.sh



regards and thanks
brett

----------


## brettpim

I also have the following behaviour:

If the MultiTouch is active then whenever I touch the screen the system does not get the "button release" event when I lift my finger off the screen.  thereafter I can move the mouse with any of  finger, stylus, trackpad, trackpoint, or external mouse,  but left button presses/releases do not register at all.  Sometimes I can regsiter right button presses but not always.  Is there a parameter here I can  change to be more sensitive to lifting my finger OFF the screen:



```
Device 'N-Trig MultiTouch':
	Device Enabled (132):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (134):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (250):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (251):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (252):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (253):	10.000000
	Evdev Axis Inversion (254):	0, 0
	Evdev Axis Calibration (255):	<no items>
	Evdev Axes Swap (256):	0
	Axis Labels (257):	"Abs X" (268), "Abs Y" (269), "Abs Misc" (288)
	Button Labels (258):	"Button Unknown" (249), "Button Unknown" (249), "Button Unknown" (249), "Button Wheel Up" (138), "Button Wheel Down" (139)
	Evdev Middle Button Emulation (259):	1
	Evdev Middle Button Timeout (260):	50
	Evdev Wheel Emulation (261):	0
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes (262):	0, 0, 4, 5
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Inertia (263):	10
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Timeout (264):	200
	Evdev Wheel Emulation Button (265):	4
	Evdev Drag Lock Buttons (266):	0
```

xinput --query-state "N-Trig MultiTouch" yields



```
2 classes :
ButtonClass
	button[1]=down
	button[2]=up
	button[3]=up
	button[4]=up
	button[5]=up
ValuatorClass Mode=Absolute Proximity=In
	valuator[0]=640
	valuator[1]=400
	valuator[2]=0
```


thanks
brett

----------


## Favux

Hi brettpim,

To be honest I'm a little burnt out on Magick after pushing 1.6 and now the sprint to push 1.6.1 out.

And being locked out of my HOW TO's has sort of taken the wind out of my sails also.

Besides xrotate.py is Jayhawk's baby.  I haven't messed with it since he almost finished adding the monitor out feature.

A bug might have been introduced in the mad scramble to substitute CTM for axes swap when they broke the axes swap for evdev and said they wouldn't fix it, back with Natty?  Anyway I think I read something about them fixing axes swap for evdev anyway.  Maybe we should go back to that?  But that would break the "new" almost implemented monitor out stuff.



> Is there a good debugging tool where I can run through xrotate.py line-by-line and inspect variables at any point? Then I hope I can give a better description of the problem.


Some IDE's have a working area feature.  But really you can do the same by starting python in a terminal and then copying and pasting the imports you need and the lines you want to inspect and then print what you are interested in.  Sounds like that's what you've been doing.  If you find a better way please let me know!   :Smile: 

As far as the touch goes maybe to start with checking what happens when you use the new .conf file under "pre-Quantal" in the HOW TO.  See if getting rid of Touchscreen and just keeping Multitouch gets you anywhere.

I'll try to work up some enthusiasm to start looking at your scripts and xrotate.py.  Not sure when that'll happen.

----------


## Favux

Hi brett and anyone else intersted,

I've started looking at xrotate.py.  The problem appears to be in the ctm(4) cell.

You're right that the variables sum_x and sum_y seem to be handled wrong.  There's a problem with the indexing/range.  With only one monitor it shouldn't be iterating but instead I'm seeing indexes 0, 1, 2 with index 0 having the correct value for one monitor connected, i.e. the tablet's monitor.

To disable the iteration problem go down to class monitor in xrotate.py and either comment out this line:


```
#                monitor.count += 1
```

or change it to:


```
                monitor.count = 1
```

Doing that can shift the ctm(4) offset from portrait modes if you also have the "for index in range(mon.count):" loop commented out.  Not real useful.  So I still need to track down what's going on in ctm(4).  Hopefully that won't take too long.  When I do fix it I'll post a xrotate.py to test with.


Or as an *alternative* in the meantime you could try going back to Axes Swap and Axis Inversion.  For that go to class evdev in xrotate.py.  Go down a bit to "def rotate_ctm(self, direction):" and change:


```
        if not cur_ctm:
```

to:


```
#        if not cur_ctm:
        # to disable CTM comment out above line and uncomment line below
        if cur_ctm:
```

I'm not sure about this but the more recent evdevs seem to lack the Calibration property.  I'm not sure how Swap and Inversion will do without Calibration.

----------


## Favux

Hi brett and everyone,


*Call for N-Trig on evdev Magick Rotation xrotate.py testers.*


Just back up or rename your current xrotate.py in the magick-rotation folder and use the attached one instead.


Gone through a good chunk of the code now.  Fixed a showstopper "bug" for the Nvidia proprietary driver.  Although not sure if any N-Trig tablet PCs use a Nvidia video card.  But at least a travel mouse using evdev will now work in tablet mode.  :Smile:   Added a few sorts.

Went through the the first rotation CTM code and confirmed it looks good.  So the problem is with the "new" stuff that deals with when a second monitor is connected to the tablet PC.  Fixed that by simple disabling the values that part of the code was assigning to the coordinate transform matrix.

So xrotate.py should now basically be working and functioning as it did before the second monitor stuff was added.  Hopefully with no bugs now.


Mathmatically I think I have a pretty good idea what's going wrong with the second monitor code.  Going through the code and identifying and fixing the problem(s) is another story.  That may take a while.  Doesn't look like Jayhawk is going to ride to the rescue.

Brett I don't know.  Is the second monitor connected feature important to you?  Something you are using?  I'm trying to figure out what priority I should give it.

Provided this test xrotate.py works after testing should I do a bug fix release of Magick with it?  Or should I wait until I have the second monitor stuff doped out?  What's everyone's opinion?

----------


## Favux

Hi brett and everyone,


*Second call for N-Trig on evdev Magick Rotation xrotate.py testers.*


I think I've fixed it.  Looks like you were right brett, it appears to have been related to the sum x and y problem.  I changed the for loop's iteration to one less and that seems to have done it.  The second monitor connected code is now back and the results are still correct.

I would be interested in what someone who does attach to a monitor sees.  I haven't verified the code/math with an attached monitor yet.  I'm hoping someone who has that setup will do it.  Otherwise I'll have to bite the bullet and start testing with an attached monitor.

Again rename your current xrotate.py and substitute the attached xrotate.py for it.  You can get some diagnostics from it by running it in a terminal with:


```
python xrotate.py
```

And add the direction using 'normal', 'left', 'right', 'inverted'.  Example:


```
python xrotate.py left
```

Information from some print statements should appear.  There are other print statements you can uncomment if you want.  Also more information by turning debug on by changing near the top:


```
debug = 0
```

to:


```
debug = 1
```

----------


## kachofool

> I also have the following behaviour:
> 
> If the MultiTouch is active then whenever I touch the screen the system does not get the "button release" event when I lift my finger off the screen.  thereafter I can move the mouse with any of  finger, stylus, trackpad, trackpoint, or external mouse,  but left button presses/releases do not register at all.  Sometimes I can regsiter right button presses but not always.  Is there a parameter here I can  change to be more sensitive to lifting my finger OFF the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Device 'N-Trig MultiTouch':
> 	Device Enabled (132):	1
> ...



Hi Brett,

I have the exact same issue after installing debian squeeze on my Latitude XT. It renders the system unusable unless I completely disable the touch screen using xinput. Have you made any progress on the issue? Do you know which package/version caused the change? It's weird because this didn't happen before when I had Maverick on my system a couple of years ago. 

I also didn't have this issue with Ubuntu 12.10 or Arch either but I can't use either of those since radeon drivers are pretty broken in both. Also, for whatever reason, xinput lists my touch screen as "N-trig DuoSense", not "N-Trig MultiTouch". Don't know if that's important.

----------


## Favux

Hi kachofool and Brett,




> It's weird because this didn't happen before when I had Maverick on my system a couple of years ago.  I also didn't have this issue with Ubuntu 12.10 or Arch either but I can't use either of those since radeon drivers are pretty broken in both.


By any chance does the loss of left click after touching the screen occur after a fresh boot, before you do any screen rotatation?  And kachofool, are you using Precise (12.04)?




> Also, for whatever reason, xinput lists my touch screen as "N-trig DuoSense", not "N-Trig MultiTouch". Don't know if that's important.


That would indicate only single finger touch is available, not multi-touch.  The ntrig.ko should be generating a "N-Trig MultiTouch" node.


Also I have a test version of Magick Rotation with the CTM calibration bug fixed.  It's on the devel (experimental) branch, revision 64.  Click "download tarball":  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~magick-...el/revision/64

----------


## rafiyr

kachofool and Brett:

Would you please capture and post the output of evdev for a tap.  If you can reliably reproduce the stuck behavior, those events would be ideal.

Also, clip the relevant section from the kernel messages.  What kernel version are you using?

----------


## kachofool

> kachofool and Brett:
> 
> Would you please capture and post the output of evdev for a tap.  If you can reliably reproduce the stuck behavior, those events would be ideal.
> 
> Also, clip the relevant section from the kernel messages.  What kernel version are you using?


Hey,

Unfortunately I wiped the system. I was on Debian stable (2.6.32) with the 2.254 N-Trig firmware with the mouse getting 'stuck' problem. Hopefully Brett can follow up with his issue in more detail.

I reinstalled with Maverick (2.6.38 I think) and Arch (with 3.4.7), and the 2.239 N-Trig firmware. Now both Ubuntu maverick and Arch shows me the expected output with mtview.

----------


## kachofool

Also, a question/observation

* Is anyone using an Ntrig based multitouch screen with Linux kernel 3.4+? mtview looks like it works okay, but I have a really 'noisy' input... if I hold my finger down in one place, the cursor looks like its 'shivering'. I tried calibrating with the ntrig_utils tools I found in this thread (calib.sh) 3-4 times but it doesn't have an effect


kf

----------


## Favux

Hi kachofool,

That's one of the things I was trying to ask.  Which X Server(s) are you using?


```
Xorg -version
```

Do you have to rotate to tablet mode before the shivering starts?  Does your rotation method use CTM?  There is an X Server bug that affects xf86-input-evdev when a CTM is applied:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49347  I know it affects tablet pens on evdev and I figured it may also affect touch.  A commit was done and is in X Server 1.13.0.  But now someone is telling me the fix doesn't actually work.

Apparently Precise has dropped ginn in favor of geis.  Don't know much about that because no one is reporting anything.

----------


## kachofool

Hey Favux,

Here's a list of relevant libs on my system:
xorg-server 1.12.3-1
xinput 1.6.0, XI 2.2
xf86-input-evdev 2.7.2




> Do you have to rotate to tablet mode before the shivering starts?


No. I don't use the rotation button at all and I don't have any utils installed for it. If I press the button I get a 'bad button input' kind of image notification from Gnome3.




> Does your rotation method use CTM?  There is an X Server bug that affects xf86-input-evdev when a CTM is applied:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49347  I know it affects tablet pens on evdev and I figured it may also affect touch.  A commit was done and is in X Server 1.13.0.  But now someone is telling me the fix doesn't actually work.


Based on the information provided, I don't think that issue is related to what I'm seeing. I can use the stylus fine; drawing a line in a paint app is pretty smooth. Trying the same thing with my finger looks like I'm having a minor seizure  :Razz: 

I'm also having trouble testing multitouch beyond mtview. I tried a few things and I can't tell if multitouch is set up as it should be (input jitter/noise aside):

* evtest: see a bunch of output when I try multitouch gestures on the screen, but its not clear to me if there's something in the output that confirms multitouch is working

* xinput test,query-state "N-trig MultiTouch": same story as above

* I even tried building a tiny Qt app to see what kind of X11 events I was receiving (http://gabrbedd.wordpress.com/2012/0...-in-qt-part-1/) but I just receive X11 mouse events when I use the touchscreen on the application window.

* I tried ignoring the "N-trig Touchscreen" entry in evdev-conf as well, but it doesn't seem to make a difference (it *does* get ignored according to xinput -list, but the above results don't change)

xorg log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226009/

evtest output
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226008/

xinput test
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226011/

In summary:
* Annoying jitter
* Not sure multitouch through xinput/evdev is working right

So yeah. A little lost :/

kf

----------


## Favux

The N-Trig pen should be on the Wacom X driver and so isn't affected by the CTM issue.  But Debian/Ubuntu/Mint are using a hybrid X Server (1.11/1.12).  The hybrid is in Ubuntu Precise and Mint Maya.  Not sure which Debian.  The Wacom X driver has to be patched to work with the hybrid otherwise your system freezes.  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1034  But of course any issue with the frankenserver shouldn't be affecting your Maverick or Arch installs.

I think Rafi also needs to know which hid-ntrig.ko you are using.

2.6.38 is Natty.  Maverick has 2.6.35 and is no longer supported (EOL).  Maverick does use ginn but you need Ayuthia's patched version.

----------


## kachofool

Hmm. I'm using whatever version of hid-ntrig ships with vanilla 3.4.x. I don't know how to check for a specific version number... modinfo gave me:

vermagic:       3.4.7-1-ARCH SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 686 

But looking at git.kernel.org, I see that that last update to hid-ntrig was March 2011, so it would make sense if that's the version I have as well.

I'm trying to develop apps with multitouch and I want to be able to receive touch events from X11.

----------


## Favux

Alright we'll have to see what Rafi says.  Although you could compare the code to the last couple of hid-ntrig.ko's Rafi asked to be tested.  See where the hid-ntrig.c in the kernel's code is at.  I don't think anyone reported on the last hid-trig.ko Rafi submitted for testing.  Which surprised me as it seemed to be the best one yet.

----------


## kachofool

I installed Rafi's updated module (the one linked to on the first post) and it's much much smoother. There's still a little jitter (noticeable if you try drawing a diagonal line for example), but its now definitely in the realm of usable.

Still no XInput touch events though. Any idea how I could get that up and running? 

Also, another quick question for Rafi if/when he sees this referring to his post on this module:

 * How do you do in-kernel calibration? Specifically you wrote ... "echo a duration in ms to /sys/bus/hid/<id>/calibrate". Where do you get <id> from?

----------


## rafiyr

> I installed Rafi's updated module (the one linked to on the first post) and it's much much smoother. There's still a little jitter (noticeable if you try drawing a diagonal line for example), but its now definitely in the realm of usable.
> 
> Still no XInput touch events though. Any idea how I could get that up and running? 
> 
> Also, another quick question for Rafi if/when he sees this referring to his post on this module:
> 
>  * How do you do in-kernel calibration? Specifically you wrote ... "echo a duration in ms to /sys/bus/hid/<id>/calibrate". Where do you get <id> from?


Hi, sorry to ignore this thread, crazy [unspecified length of time].

Glad it's smoother.  I still want to send a version of that to the mainline kernel.

I have to catch up on posts.  Might be a few more days before I have any useful responses.

As for which nodes:
for i in /sys/bus/hid/devices/*:1B96:*/calibrate
do
echo 5000 > $i
done

I think the second one is likely to be the one that will actually work, but it should do no harm to trigger both.  Just do them one at a time.

----------


## naufrago

Hi every body. I´m new here, writing from spain, so sorry for my englis.

I read all post during this weeks, and i want to say thaks to every body for your job. Thaks a lot, you are amazing people.

Well, i have a hp tx2 model 1370us. i prove difent versions of ubuntu, 12.10,12.04,10.04, fedora, suse, kubuntu..... ..... .... etc etc.
Finaly i decided to use the most stable (for me), is 10.10 ubuntu version.
Now i only use a full partition whiout win 7. Only 10.10 version.
After install, and update, and use the privative drivers, i start to find the way to rotate as table mode. i can´t do that whit any version of magick rotation because the cursor invert the position.

Finaly using the script from nicolasum in #1440 page 144 whit modification it´s work.

my xinput --list is similar to this but whiout pen eraser and no stylus, only Pen.in red that i remove

⎡ Virtual core pointer id=2 [master pointer (3)]
⎜ ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer id=4 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser id=11 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus id=12 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch id=13 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen stylus id=14 [slave pointer (2)]
⎜ ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad id=16 [slave pointer (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard id=3 [master keyboard (2)]
↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard id=5 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=6 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Video Bus id=7 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Power Button id=8 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ Sleep Button id=9 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ HP Webcam id=10 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard id=15 [slave keyboard (3)]
↳ HP WMI hotkeys id=17 [slave keyboard (3)]

this, Manually switch on/off the multitouch work perfectly. I give permisions of execution in /bin/sh/"nameoffile" and put a launcher on the upper bar or desktop.

For autorotation i change it like this: in green that i change
#!/bin/sh
OLDMODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
while true; do
MODE=$(cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)
if [ "$MODE" != "$OLDMODE" ]
then
#echo "$MODE - $OLDMODE"
case "$MODE" in
"0")
# Do something
echo "Normal mode"
xrandr -o normal
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 0 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
#cellwriter --hide-window
;;
"1")
# Do something else
echo "Tablet mode"
xrandr -o inverted
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Pen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axes Swap" 0
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1 1
xinput set-prop "N-Trig Touchscreen" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 0 9600 0 7200
#cellwriter --show-window
;;
esac
OLDMODE=$MODE
fi
sleep 2s
done

Whell whith this changes, and givind executionpermision to the new file (i call it rotate), and put it as start program, all works.

The cursor apears inveted, but well on screen, and when i touch a fire the cursor update the correct position.

I hope, this can help to other user.

----------


## Favux

Hi naufrago,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums and this thread!


Thank you for sharing your solution.  I am glad you found the thread useful.  I too think Maverick (10.10) was the best release so far.   :Smile:   But the consensus with N-Trig digitizer users is probably Natty (11.04) or Oneiric (11.10).  Because of ease of setup and being able to use ginn for multi-touch.  Unfortunately it is not clear if the N-Trig multi-touch can be gotten to work on Precise (12.04), which is what is on the last couple of pages.

There was a bug in evdev CTM rotation starting with Magick 1.4 which was fixed in Magick 1.6.2.

The Pen is expected to be on the Wacom driver not the evdev driver.  It is the Wacom driver that appends stylus and eraser to Pen in *xinput list*.  There was a bug with the default version of xf86-input-wacom that inverted the pointer in portrait modes in Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10.  For the fix see this FAQ:  https://answers.launchpad.net/magick-rotation/+faq/1603

----------


## naufrago

Hi again. 
Now, i reinstall ubuntu in 11.04 version folowing Favux recomendation, and after update and solve the problem whit wifi instaling wicd, i install magick rotation version 1.5 and all work perfectly.  :Guitar: Thanks.

But, ginn doesn´t work or i don´t now how works whith it. If i execute ginn in a terminal and make touch the screnn whit two, three or four finger, ginn show information at the terminal like it reconaice the moves. 
How can i put ginn to work?? :Confused: 

Sorry for my englis, remember i´m from spain.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

In your ginn wishes.xml file in /etc do you see this line?


```
<action name="action1" when="update">
```

for each "wish"?  Instead of?


```
<action name="action1">
```

The second line is the old syntax.

----------


## naufrago

> In your ginn wishes.xml file in /etc do you see this line?
> 
> 
> ```
> <action name="action1" when="update">
> ```
> 
> for each "wish"? Instead of?
> 
> ...


Sorry for no replay fast. I don´t chet its because, one more time y reinstall new version of ubuntu y my hp tx2, now i´m cheking a 11.10 version. This version works fine whit last version of magick-rotation, 1.6, and i think ginn works because i can make scroll whit two fingers y a pdf reader.

But when i rotate the touch screen whit finger doesn´t work properly, the cursor is blinking. whith the pencil works fine.

When i come back to a normal screen position the problem is still there and i have to reboot the pc.

Ginn, zoom in and out doesn´t work fine, there is a lot of jumps.

So i think, the most estable version for this  pc is 11.04??
thanks.

----------


## Favux

> But when i rotate the touch screen whit finger doesn´t work properly, the cursor is blinking. whith the pencil works fine.
> 
> When i come back to a normal screen position the problem is still there and i have to reboot the pc.


The pen is on the Wacom driver while touch is on the evdev driver.  Is that happening in Magick 1.6.2?  I fixed an evdev CTM (coordinate matrix transformation) rotation bug in 1.6.2,



> Ginn, zoom in and out doesn´t work fine, there is a lot of jumps.


There are some xinput parameters that might be available to adjust for touch.  That may be all you need.  But if the problem is with ginn itself...



> So i think, the most estable version for this pc is 11.04??


That could be but I would think Oneiric is just as good.

The problem with Precise is ginn was deprecated in favor of geiss I guess.  And no one has figured out how to get gestures working on it, or at least posted how to do it.

----------


## naufrago

Hi again, finaly i come back to 11.04. newest version cause a lot problems in my tx2.

There is not any wishes.xml file in /etc




> In your ginn wishes.xml file in /etc do you see this line?
> 
> 
> ```
> <action name="action1" when="update">
> ```
> 
> for each "wish"?  Instead of?
> 
> ...

----------


## Favux

Sorry, my mistake.  It should read /etc/ginn/wishes.xml.

----------


## naufrago

That is an short cut of this file. is not complete, only the begining

<ginn>
  <global>
<!-- Application control -->
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="2">
      <action name="action5" when="update">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="20" max="80"/>
        <key>Down</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="2">
      <action name="action6" when="update">
        <trigger prop="delta y" min="-80" max="-20"/>
        <key>Up</key>
      </action>
    </wish>

<!-- Windows control -->
    <wish gesture="Pinch" fingers="3">
      <action name="action1" when="update">
        <trigger prop="radius delta" min="-200" max="-40"/>
        <key modifier1="Alt_L">F10</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Pinch" fingers="3">
      <action name="action1" when="update">
        <trigger prop="radius delta" min="40" max="200"/>
        <key modifier1="Alt_L">F10</key>
      </action>
    </wish>

<!-- System wide - control desktop  -->
    <wish gesture="Tap" fingers="4">
      <action name="action1" when="update">
        <trigger prop="tap time" min="20" max="400"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">E</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Pinch" fingers="4">
      <action name="action4" when="update">
        <trigger prop="radius delta" min="-80" max="-50"/>
        <key modifier1="Super_L">W</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action3" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="40" max="600"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Alt_L">Left</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
    <wish gesture="Drag" fingers="4">
      <action name="action4" when="finish">
        <trigger prop="delta x" min="-600" max="-40"/>
        <key modifier1="Control_L" modifier2="Alt_L">Right</key>
      </action>
    </wish>
  </global>

As i write post after, iḿ finaly confort whit 11.04. I wold like to asociate some cliks of 2, 3 or 4 fingues to manage the windows control like a show desktop panel or ring switcher.

Thanks.

----------


## rafiyr

I've been having hardware trouble with my latitude XT.  So I haven't really been able to use it to recreate the reported problems with touch getting stuck.

Has anyone else made any progress?

----------


## naufrago

more info about ginn in my hp tx2 whith 11.04

Ginn is working, because i can usu two finger to up and down, and when i touch the screen whit three or four fingers, the active windows change de sixe of it.

I triying to change (modifing wishes.xml) the way ginn reconize the touch or gestures, but nothing change.

Any idea about what i make wrong?

Also what is the diferent betwen pinch and tap?

Thanks

----------


## Anon1992

Hi, I'm really new to linux so I decided to try ubuntu 12.10 on my old HP touchsmart tx2 laptop.
One big problem is the wireless switch (light) is off doesn't turn when I turn it.
I did some research and found some solution but I live in a dorm so I can't go plug my laptop to a router with ethernet cable.
Is there anything I can do to fix this? I really like it but I don't have an internet access .
Thank you

Forgot to mention that the chip is Broadcom BCM4312
Is there a way to fix this without wired internet?

----------


## naufrago

hi Anon. 

Two, thinks.
 12.10 in hp tx2 is very inestable at touchscreen. I recomend you to use 11.04, is actualy no suported, but, is the most stable version for this computer.

For wifi, instal privative drivers, and later istal wicd. That´s all.

----------


## RawMustard

Hi all.

Could some one with some knowledge of these things tell if I'm seeing normal behavior with my n-trig duoSense touchscreen.

When I start up evtest and touch the screen, I get a constant stream of data displayed while I touch the screen without moving my finger. On lifting my finger off the screen, evtest reports ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR, ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR, BTN_TOOL_DOUBLETAP and then BTN_TOUCH.

When I drag a finger across the screen I see exactly the same result.  It would appear to me that the driver does not work correctly.  Should I see a constant stream of data even when I don't move my finger?  Or should it register a BTN_TOUCH value 1 and then BTN_TOUCH value 0 as my mouse does and only show a constant stream of data when I move my finger across the screen.

I'm using the standard kernel module that comes with standard kernel version 3.6.0.  I tried compiling the latest module listed on here for my kernel version, but it wouldn't load.  I have no idea what firmware version my screen is, as the firmware tool doesn't work for me giving no return result.  And I don't own or have a version of windows anywhere near my house.

All I can tell you is that my vendorID is 1b96 and the prodID = 0007.

The screen is a 10" LG LVDS LCD with an usb n-trig touch screen combined.  xinput sees a touchscreen, pen and  multitouch.

The touchscreen seems to work ok, but many apps are just confused by the data it keeps sending out registering everything as a drag event.  It just doesn't seem right to me?

Best Regards
to all.

----------


## rafiyr

> Hi all.
> 
> Could some one with some knowledge of these things tell if I'm seeing normal behavior with my n-trig duoSense touchscreen.
> 
> When I start up evtest and touch the screen, I get a constant stream of data displayed while I touch the screen without moving my finger. On lifting my finger off the screen, evtest reports ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR, ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR, BTN_TOOL_DOUBLETAP and then BTN_TOUCH.
> 
> When I drag a finger across the screen I see exactly the same result.  It would appear to me that the driver does not work correctly.  Should I see a constant stream of data even when I don't move my finger?  Or should it register a BTN_TOUCH value 1 and then BTN_TOUCH value 0 as my mouse does and only show a constant stream of data when I move my finger across the screen.


The constant stream of events is normal.  That version of the driver is using the older MT protocol.  In that protocol, a pause in the stream indicates termination of contact (instead of a specific button release event).

The BTN_TOUCH, ABS_X, ABS_Y, etc events are standard absolute pointer events, which only send updates when a particular item changes value.  Hence, just the single BTN_TOUCH events at the start and end of the stream.


As long as the events stop when you're not touching the screen, that's normal.


I for some reason you want a version which uses the newer protocol, that can be arranged.  But realistically it's sensitive enough that you probably still see a near constant stream reporting minute changes.

----------


## blu juju

I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed on an HP Tx2z and I'm interested in getting touchscreen and rotation installed on this machine. Just a few days ago I got AMD Catalyst installed which made a big improvement, my stylus now works in apps such as Pinta & Mypaint. However from reading this thread it looks like the touchscreen will hard to install on 12.10 and I will have to downgrade. I really don't want to do that at this point as my setup is actually quite stable now, any chance at all that I would be able to get touchscreen on 12.10 in the reasonably near future? If not then (sigh) I guess I could reinstall with 12.04 or whatever is best. I an open to suggestions.     :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi blu juju,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


Good that the stylus works now with Catalyst.  That's on the Wacom X driver xf86-input-wacom (the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package) and should happen automatically.

For rotation see Magick Rotation:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation

Touch should be on the evdev X driver.  Hopefully with rafiyr's help we'll be able to get that working too.  First step would be some diagnostics.

What firmware version do you have installed?  Hopefully you still have Windows installed to help determine that and could use it to update to the suggested version in the HOW TO if need be.

What's the output of the following terminal commands?


```
Xorg -version

lsusb

xinput list
```

----------


## blu juju

Hi Favux 

Thanks for the quick reply
I installed Release 2.239 direct from Ntrig (not 2.239a from HP) then version 2 beta driver for Win 8 in Win8
 In device manager in Win 7 driver version for Ntrig Duosense Multitouch  is 1.26.8.39, In Win 8 it's 4.99.9999.34
  I'm not sure if this is the info you asked for. Below are results of the terminal commands



 Xorg -version
 X.Org X Server 1.12.4  
 Release Date: 2012-08-27  
 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0  
 Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-32-xen x86_64 Ubuntu  
 Current Operating System: Linux peter-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC 3.5.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 13 17:48:01 UTC 2012 x86_64  
 Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-19-generic root=UUID=ae79019e-9ca8-48ae-bcbd-3be0c1397c2d ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7  
 Build Date: 05 November 2012  10:00:21AM  
 xorg-server 3:1.12.4+git20121105-makson1~ppa2  


 lsusb  
 Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader  
 Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a104 Suyin Corp.  
 Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse M90  
 Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]  
 Bus 007 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600  
 Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1b96:0001 N-Trig Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer  
 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub  
 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub  
 Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  
 Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  
 Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  
 Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  
 Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  


  xinput list  
 ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]  
 ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse              	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                       	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                       	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Touchscreen                      	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (ene_ir)          	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                       	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                          	id=21	[slave  pointer  (2)]  
 ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]  
     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ HP Webcam                               	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=18	[slave  keyboard (3)]  
     ↳ ENE eHome Infrared Remote Receiver      	id=19	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

The N-Trig firmware looks good.  Multitouch is available in _xinput list_.

Rayfir would have to tell us if his latest hid-ntrig.ko (at the top of the HOW TO) would be a better choice then the one that comes native in the 3.5 kernel.

Currently no reaction to touch at all?

You could try running evtest on the two touch devices:  N-Trig MultiTouch and N-Trig Touchscreen.  Check the output when using your fingers.  You don't need to stop X because evdev doesn't do an EVIOCGRAB like the wacom X driver.

You can get the event numbers for evtest by running:


```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

For tannalv's HP Slate we got somewhere by blocking "N-Trig Touchscreen".  See "1) pre-alpha Quantal" near the top of the HOW TO.  That might be worth a look see.  You could reverse the touch device in the .conf snippets to try single finger touch.

----------


## blu juju

Touch works on the screen, the mouse cursor will appear if I place my finger on the screen and if I touch a firefox tab it will select it and navigate to that website. Also I can scroll a screen by placing my thumb on the right edge of the screen and sliding up or but not easy to do works better with stylus.  I can grab the top of a window and move it around. I don't have pinch/zoom or  swipe scrolling(not on edge of the screen).  This is OK but is there perhaps potential for more?

I downloaded https://launchpad.net/magick-rotatio...-1.6.2.tar.bz2  but I need advice on how to use it. Preferably step by step instructions on how to install it  :  )    Also I need similar advice on howto and where to install evtest. So far any program  I've installed I've done was by using Ubuntu installer which does everything automatically for me.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Favux

Right click on the downloaded Magick Rotation tar and pick extract here.  Open up the untarred folder.  There should be a file called MAGICK-INSTALL.  Double click on that and pick Run.  The Installer should pop up and install it for you.  You have to reboot for it to start working.

If evtest isn't already installed open a terminal and run this command:


```
sudo apt-get install evtest
```




> Touch works on the screen, the mouse cursor will appear if I place my finger on the screen and if I touch a firefox tab it will select it and navigate to that website. Also I can scroll a screen by placing my thumb on the right edge of the screen and sliding up or but not easy to do works better with stylus. I can grab the top of a window and move it around. I don't have pinch/zoom or swipe scrolling(not on edge of the screen). This is OK but is there perhaps potential for more?


It sounds like you have single finger touch (N-Trig Touchscreen).  Its possible it is actually the multitouch (N-Trig MultiTouch), but it (gestures) isn't being supported by evdev and geis for some reason, so it is acting like single finger touch.  That's the part we'll probably need Rafi to figure out.

----------


## blu juju

Well, I installed Magick Rotation and now when I flip the screen I get portrait mode however if I touch the screen the cursor jumps everywhere. Also now I get a green curved arrow right at the top in the taskbar, when I put the mouse cursor on it I get a message balloon "Loading...". I can't recall that being there before. If press the button that's supposed to change the screen orientation nothing happens.

I ran cat /proc/bus/input/devices and got the following (among others);

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000  
 N: Name="HP WMI hotkeys"  
 P: Phys=wmi/input0  
 S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input12 
 U: Uniq=  
 H: Handlers=kbd event12  
 B: PROP=0  
 B: EV=33  
 B: KEY=4000000000 0 1000700000000 2100400 0 0  
 B: MSC=10  
 B: SW=22  


 Is this for HP's Quicklaunch buttons?


 Also, for multitouch & touchscreen


 I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1b96 Product=0001 Version=0110  
 N: Name="N-Trig MultiTouch"  
 P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1  
 S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input15 
 U: Uniq=  
 H: Handlers=mouse4 event15  
 B: PROP=0  
 B: EV=1b  
 B: KEY=2400 0 0 0 0 0  
 B: ABS=73010000000003  
 B: MSC=10  


 I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1b96 Product=0001 Version=0110  
 N: Name="N-Trig Touchscreen"  
 P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1  
 S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input16 
 U: Uniq=  
 H: Handlers=mouse5 event16  
 B: PROP=0  
 B: EV=1b  
 B: KEY=2400 0 0 0 0 0  
 B: ABS=30000000003  
 B: MSC=10  


 I ran evtest on 12,15 & 16 there's a lot of output I don't really know how to interpret....


 peter@peter-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo evtest /dev/input/event12  
 [sudo] password for peter:  
 Input driver version is 1.0.1  
 Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x0 version 0x0  
 Input device name: "HP WMI hotkeys"  
 Supported events:  
   Event type 0 (EV_SYN)  
   Event type 1 (EV_KEY)  
     Event code 138 (KEY_HELP)  
     Event code 148 (KEY_PROG1)  
     Event code 153 (KEY_DIRECTION)  
     Event code 224 (KEY_BRIGHTNESSDOWN) 
     Event code 225 (KEY_BRIGHTNESSUP)  
     Event code 226 (KEY_MEDIA)  
     Event code 240 (KEY_UNKNOWN)  
     Event code 358 (KEY_INFO)  
   Event type 4 (EV_MSC)  
     Event code 4 (MSC_SCAN)  
   Event type 5 (EV_SW)  
     Event code 1 (SW_TABLET_MODE)  
     Event code 5 (SW_DOCK)  
 Properties:  
 Testing ... (interrupt to exit)  
       pressed all the buttons only one worked it brought up Music player 

Event: time 1355199777.256012, type 5 (EV_SW), code 1 (SW_TABLET_MODE), value 1  
 Event: time 1355199777.256019, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------  
 Event: time 1355199830.855189, type 5 (EV_SW), code 1 (SW_TABLET_MODE), value 0  
 Event: time 1355199830.855195, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------  


 peter@peter-HP-TouchSmart-tx2-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo evtest /dev/input/event15  
 Input driver version is 1.0.1  
 Input device ID: bus 0x3 vendor 0x1b96 product 0x1 version 0x110  
 Input device name: "N-Trig MultiTouch"  
 Supported events:  
   Event type 0 (EV_SYN)  
   Event type 1 (EV_KEY)  
     Event code 330 (BTN_TOUCH)  
     Event code 333 (BTN_TOOL_DOUBLETAP) 
   Event type 3 (EV_ABS)  
     Event code 0 (ABS_X)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     9600  
     Event code 1 (ABS_Y)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     7200  
     Event code 40 (ABS_MISC)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max      255  
     Event code 48 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     9600  
     Event code 49 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     7200  
     Event code 52 (ABS_MT_ORIENTATION)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max        1  
     Event code 53 (ABS_MT_POSITION_X)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     9600  
     Event code 54 (ABS_MT_POSITION_Y)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     7200  
   Event type 4 (EV_MSC)  
     Event code 4 (MSC_SCAN)  
 Properties:  
 Testing ... (interrupt to exit)  
       touching the screen would make the mouse skitter everywhere

Event: time 1355198778.826284, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 0 (ABS_X), value 395  
 Event: time 1355198778.826289, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 1 (ABS_Y), value 2600  
 Event: time 1355198778.826293, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 53 (ABS_MT_POSITION_X), value 395  
 Event: time 1355198778.826298, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 54 (ABS_MT_POSITION_Y), value 2600  
 Event: time 1355198778.826301, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 52 (ABS_MT_ORIENTATION), value 0  
 Event: time 1355198778.826304, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 48 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR), value 720  
 Event: time 1355198778.826307, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 49 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR), value 462  
 Event: time 1355198778.826310, ++++++++++++++ SYN_MT_REPORT ++++++++++++  
 Event: time 1355198778.826611, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 333 (BTN_TOOL_DOUBLETAP), value 1  
 Event: time 1355198778.826614, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 330 (BTN_TOUCH), value 1  
 Event: time 1355198778.826617, -------------- SYN_REPORT ------------  
 Event: time 1355198778.842336, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 0 (ABS_X), value 392  
 Event: time 1355198778.842340, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 1 (ABS_Y), value 2580  
 Event: time 1355198778.842343, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 53 (ABS_MT_POSITION_X), value 392  
 Event: time 1355198778.842346, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 54 (ABS_MT_POSITION_Y), value 2580  
 Event: time 1355198778.842349, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 52 (ABS_MT_ORIENTATION), value 0  
 Event: time 1355198778.842352, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 48 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR), value 720  
 Event: time 1355198778.842355, type 3 (EV_ABS), code 49 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR), value 462  


 sudo evtest /dev/input/event16  
 Input driver version is 1.0.1  
 Input device ID: bus 0x3 vendor 0x1b96 product 0x1 version 0x110  
 Input device name: "N-Trig Touchscreen"  
 Supported events:  
   Event type 0 (EV_SYN)  
   Event type 1 (EV_KEY)  
     Event code 330 (BTN_TOUCH)  
     Event code 333 (BTN_TOOL_DOUBLETAP) 
   Event type 3 (EV_ABS)  
     Event code 0 (ABS_X)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     9600  
     Event code 1 (ABS_Y)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     7200  
     Event code 40 (ABS_MISC)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     9600  
     Event code 41 (?)  
       Value      0  
       Min        0  
       Max     7200  
   Event type 4 (EV_MSC)  
     Event code 4 (MSC_SCAN)  
 Properties:  
 Testing ... (interrupt to exit)    
         touching the screen during evtest for 16 didn't produce any results 



If there's more info that I can post or send to you let me know.

----------


## Favux

I'll be out of touch for a few days and this will only be a partial response.

The "loading" tool tip should go away as soon as you rotate.  To configure Magick Rotation right click on its green arrow icon.  I can't remember if the rotate bezel button on the HP TX2z worked.  Only two of the 3 do as I recall.  See the Rotation HOW TO appendix 2 (and a few other places) on how to detect a bezel button key and bind it to a rotation script.

No we're trying to get evtest to give us some output on the two touch devices.  The streaming output comes after it outputs the initial stuff and you use a finger on the table.  You know, 1 finger then 2 finger, etc.  Horizontal then vertical strokes.  That sort of thing.  Might help rafyir.


Edit:  *Update post*.
There was a bug with how the X Server handled the CTM with evdev.  That got fixed in 1.13 I think.  But the fix didn't work for rotation and a new patch was submitted for that.  See:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49347  It looks like Peter commited the fix for that now too.  Which doesn't do you any good unless you want to patch the X Server.  In the meantime you could edit xrotate.py and see if the old non-CTM rotation method for evdev works.


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/magick-rotation/xrotate.py
```

Under *class evdev:* under *def rotate_ctm(self, direction):* do you see?


```
        if not cur_ctm:
        # to disable CTM comment out above line and uncomment line below
#        if cur_ctm:
            return None
```

Like the comment says change it to read:


```
#        if not cur_ctm:
        # to disable CTM comment out above line and uncomment line below
        if cur_ctm:
            return None
```

See if that gets touch in rotation working.  You'll need to reboot once you save the edit.

From the evtest output on event15 it appears that touch is on multi-touch.  So that part seems to be set up correctly.  Now how to get gestures working?

----------


## RawMustard

> I for some reason you want a version which uses the newer protocol, that can be arranged.  But realistically it's sensitive enough that you probably still see a near constant stream reporting minute changes.


Hi rafiyr. Thanks for the prompt reply.
Sorry I didn't respond sooner, for some reason I had notifications from the forum turned off.

Anyway.  I'm having a terrible time with this driver using any kind of app.  For instance in firefox if I click on a link, the link is submitted multiple times, up to 5 or six times.  Any thing that involves dragging is a waist of time.  Things are dropped early or other events are triggered.  I can't drag a window by its title bar without it flying all over the place.

I just made a simple javascript for testing that changes the color on a div element when touched and changes back when you take your finger off.  When I touch it and leave my finger there, it constantly changes color, it shouldn't do this.  It would seem a lot of work to have to write a debounce routine for a webpage when the input device should handle these things automatically. I don't even know if it can be done fast enough in a webpage. My mouse works perfect.  An older touch screen I had years ago from Zytronic with proprietary linux drivers from touch-base worked perfect also, just like my mouse,

With multitouch I tried some of the examples from kivy.org to see if multitouch was working.  One example draws lines when you drag your fingers across the screen.  It worked pretty good except that 2 fingers gave me three lines  :Smile:   Well I guess it proves it sees more than one finger  :Smile: 

Could it be that this newer version of controller is not compatible with the current drivers?  I only got it about a month ago.  I brought 4 of them in fact, for a project I'm working on in the belief there were working linux drivers for them as stated on the n-trig website.  I don't know how companies are allowed to get away with stating facts that are clearly false.  I see no support for linux on their site whatsoever apart from saying they're supported in the kernel.  My experience would suggest support for my particular model is somewhat lacking.  Sorry I didn't mean to off load on you  :Smile: 

Anyway, I tried changing parameters in /sys/modules/hid_ntig/parameters.  But none of the changes I made seemed to have any effect.  Even when sending in stupid values like setting activate_slack to 100 for instance.  Should I see results instantly or do I have to set these parameters at boot time?

The only thing that seemed to make things a little better was disabling the pen and touchscreen in xorg.  with this config file placed in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-n-trig.conf



```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "N-Trig Pen"
	MatchIsTablet "on"
	MatchProduct "N-Trig Pen"
	Driver "evdev"
	Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "N-Trig Touchscreen"
	MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
	MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
	Driver "evdev"
	Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "N-Trig MultiTouch"
	MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
	MatchProduct "N-Trig MultiTouch"
	Driver "evdev"
#	Option "Ignore"  "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "calibration"
	MatchProduct "N-Trig MultiTouch"
#	MatchProduct "N-Trig Touchscreen"
#	MatchProduct "N-Trig Pen"
	Option "Calibration" "9 9628 56 7171"
EndSection
```

Any help you can give me would be much appreciated.
There are also a few people on the raspberry pi forums all with the same issues.

What would it take to compile your latest version against a current kernel to try out?

Best regards

----------


## wildschweini

Hey Guys,

I am struggling with a problem wich makes me unable to use (multi)touch on a Dell's Latitude XT. I have a big problem with ghost clicks and am not able to solve it using Rafi's calibration script. If I want to compile the following output appears:




> $ make
> gcc -lusb -o calib calib.c
> /tmp/ccaDoNOB.o: In function `device_init':
> calib.c: (.text+0x25): undefined reference to `usb_init'
> calib.c: (.text+0x2a): undefined reference to `usb_find_busses'
> calib.c: (.text+0x2f): undefined reference to `usb_find_devices'
> calib.c: (.text+0x34): undefined reference to `usb_busses'
> /tmp/ccaDoNOB.o: In function `main':
> calib.c: (.text+0x160): undefined reference to `usb_open'
> ...


Any idea what's the matter?
w

----------


## rafiyr

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am struggling with a problem wich makes me unable to use (multi)touch on a Dell's Latitude XT. I have a big problem with ghost clicks and am not able to solve it using Rafi's calibration script. If I want to compile the following output appears:
> 
> Any idea what's the matter?
> w


Install libusb-dev and try again.

----------


## brock029

Hello every one new to the forum but have been using ubuntu on and off for years.  I recently bought a latitude xt and installed Ubuntu 12.04.  The touch screen works except using your finger it starts the mouse on the left side of the screen and quickly moves it to where your finger is.  The pen works just fine though.

I really dont know where to start to get it working, I have read the op but it really just left me confused, any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Favux

Hi brock029,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> The touch screen works except using your finger it starts the mouse on the left side of the screen and quickly moves it to where your finger is.


So do you have working single finger touch?



> I have read the op but it really just left me confused, any help would be appreciated.


I can see where it would be coming to it fresh.  The first thing is to determine which version of the N-Trig firmware you have installed.  Hopefully you still have a Windows install on the XT.  See under "Ubuntu Release Specific Notes" and "Miscellaneous Notes".  Also the output of the command:


```
xinput list
```

entered in terminal should give you an idea of where things stand.

----------


## brock029

> Hi brock029,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> 
> So do you have working single finger touch?
> 
> I can see where it would be coming to it fresh.  The first thing is to determine which version of the N-Trig firmware you have installed.  Hopefully you still have a Windows install on the XT.  See under "Ubuntu Release Specific Notes" and "Miscellaneous Notes".  Also the output of the command:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply, I actually am currently running off of an external hard drive.  Right now BIOS does not detect the internal drive, I have ordered another cable and hope that fixes it.  

Also the touch screen seems to intermittently work.  Right now single touch is running fine, about thirty minutes ago it was click the left side of the screen and dragging to my finger.

My xinput list results

Virtual Core Pointer                   id=2 [master pointer (3)]
Virtual core XTEST pointer          id=4 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Pen stylus                   id=9 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Touchscreen                  id=10 [slave pointer (2)]N-trig Pen stylus                   id=11 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Touchscreen                  id=12 [slave pointer (2)]PS/2 Generic Mouse                  id=14 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Pen eraser                   id=16 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Pen pad                      id=17 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Pen eraser                   id=18 [slave pointer (2)]N-Trig Pen pad                      id=19 [slave pointer (2)]

Virtual Core Keyboard                  id=3 [master keyboard (2)]
Virtual core XTEST keyboard         id=5 [slave keyboard (3)]Video Bus                           id=6 [slave keyboard (3)]Power Button                        id=7 [slave keyboard (3)]Sleep Button                        id=8 [slave keyboard (3)]AT Translated Set 2 keyboard        id=13 [slave keyboard (3)]Dell WMI hotkeys                    id=15 [slave keyboard (3)]

Also to add a little to see if there are any suggestions.  I am actually going to use this to mount underneath a kitchen cabinet.  My plan is going to need to have the screen and touch input flipped 180 degrees.  That way it is a permanent online recipe finder/music player.

----------


## Favux

Alright, it appears to be an older N-Trig firmware as you do not have "N-Trig Multitouch" in your *xinput list* output.  Plus event nodes are being duplicated.  Would you be able to do what you want with single finger touch?  In other words do you need gestures?



> Right now single touch is running fine, about thirty minutes ago it was click the left side of the screen and dragging to my finger.


Still not sure what you are telling me.  Are you saying it is confined to only part of the screen?

If so you may just need to specify the coordinates for evdev.  Stylus/pen is on the Wacom driver and touch should be on evdev.  To confirm run in a terminal:


```
xinput list-props 10

xinput list-props 12
```

----------


## brock029

> Alright, it appears to be an older N-Trig firmware as you do not have "N-Trig Multitouch" in your *xinput list* output.  Plus event nodes are being duplicated.  Would you be able to do what you want with single finger touch?  In other words do you need gestures?
> 
> Still not sure what you are telling me.  Are you saying it is confined to only part of the screen?
> 
> If so you may just need to specify the coordinates for evdev.  Stylus/pen is on the Wacom driver and touch should be on evdev.  To confirm run in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput list-props 10
> ...


Sorry, randomly when I place my finger any where on the screen it starts the mouse in the same vertical position as my finger but the cursor starts all the way left then slides to the position of my finger.  If that makes any more sense.  Single touch should work since firefox has touch scroll plugins.

----------


## rafiyr

> Also to add a little to see if there are any suggestions.  I am actually going to use this to mount underneath a kitchen cabinet.  My plan is going to need to have the screen and touch input flipped 180 degrees.  That way it is a permanent online recipe finder/music player.


The xinput list looks a bit suspicious.  Would you please check on the  kernel messages when the ntrig module loads (dmesg | grep -i trig).



Sounds like a nice plan.  Might be a good idea to set some low power settings to keep it cool when mounted like that (you'll have to let us know).

I've had a couple without hard drives and have used 3 alternatives: cf card + zif pata adapter, net boot, and usb.  The CF card is definitely the nicest (much nicer than the original hard drives).

For usb, there are some microSD usb adapters that shove the card into the usb port with only a tiny bit that extends beyond the port (elago is one brand that sells these).  One of those plus a class 10 8-16GB card should work well for your use (assuming the media files are stored elsewhere).

----------


## brock029

> The xinput list looks a bit suspicious.  Would you please check on the  kernel messages when the ntrig module loads (dmesg | grep -i trig).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice plan.  Might be a good idea to set some low power settings to keep it cool when mounted like that (you'll have to let us know).
> 
> I've had a couple without hard drives and have used 3 alternatives: cf card + zif pata adapter, net boot, and usb.  The CF card is definitely the nicest (much nicer than the original hard drives).
> 
> For usb, there are some microSD usb adapters that shove the card into the usb port with only a tiny bit that extends beyond the port (elago is one brand that sells these).  One of those plus a class 10 8-16GB card should work well for your use (assuming the media files are stored elsewhere).


Sorry it took me a little while to get back to you.  Here are the results.


[   12.516786] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0
[   17.528218] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1

Actually right now I have it running off of a 4gb flash drive.  Its running great so far,  all I need is a web browser and everything will be streamed from the internet or my media server.

EDIT:  I got the display rotation to work with the ubuntu display properties, then i used Something like this to get the input display to rotate also.

----------


## Favux

*FYI*
I just got a Wacom tablet that has 16 FGT.  Going to try to set up touch on evdev to investigate what's going on multitouch wise in Precise in later.

Going throught the Ubuntu multitouch wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/
Diagnostics have shown it has 4FGT and better available so things look good so far.

Just found this wiki page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport which sure looks like it might explain what's been going on with the switch from ginn to geis.



> We've made a ton of changes in how X works in Ubuntu starting in 12.04 LTS. One big change was a move of the gesture stack to the client side of the X server instead of being embedded as huge patches in the server itself. This means the gesture stack relies on XInput touch events.
> 
> Unfortunately, X can't send touch events if it is also sending other events caused by the same touches. For example, if you have two finger scrolling enabled for a touchpad, X can't send touch events until you put three touches down.


It appears 3FG gestures should work out of the box but 2FG gestures need special setup.  This is the first documentation I've seen explaining this change.  I assume this happened because Peter Hutterer added all the multitouch code to the X Server:  http://who-t.blogspot.com/2011/12/mu...es-posted.html  He describes how to use it in a series of blog posts:  http://who-t.blogspot.com/2011/12/mu...ng-events.html

Haven't looked into it yet but bring it up in case someone already has figured it out and wants to share or wants to look into it too.

Unity Gesture UI Guidelines:  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...tzoD3tFc/edit#

----------


## wildschweini

> Install libusb-dev and try again.


Thank you for the reply. libusb-dev is (unfortunately) already installed. The script is not working.

Any other idea?

I ran the script calib.sh as sudo. It worked fine for kubuntu 11.04 but seems not to work for 11.10. Might the OS the crucial point?

----------


## Favux

*FYI Update*


I may have a handle on the multitouch not working mystery.  When I run ginn, which is installed in Precise by default, I see this error:


```
bunch of stuff
.......
   wish
    action
     trigger
     key
Button : 4 Button : 5 
error subscribing to gestures
```

Apparently ginn has been broken since early in Precise Beta 1 (reported 4-18-12) and is still broken in Quantal.  Action on the bug finally occurred 11-15-12 and Importance was changed to high.  No fix in sight.  See launchpad bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...nn/+bug/985121

Since multitouch code was added to X Server 1.12 I'm wondering if the problem isn't the hybrid 1.11/1.12 X Server Precise uses and its mutant ABI.  But that doesn't explain Quantal which has X Server 1.13.

But I would think you should still see the Unity supported 3 and 4 finger system gestures:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/  I do have those with my third generation BambooPT in both Precise and Oneiric.  Actually that brings up an issue someone might help me with.  In Oneiric were you able to use ginn alongside Unity?  I'm sort of under the impression that Unity consumes all the 3 and 4 finger touches for its gestures.  And the only way to use ginn for custom 3 and 4 finger gestures is to disable Unity's gesture use and re-compile it.  It appears this wasn't an issue in Natty.  Anyway this is what I see when I disable Gesture in xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 or higher so that two or more touch contacts are passed up to the X Server:



> 1 finger tap > left click (by xf86-input-wacom)
> 2 fingers disabled
> _Unity System Gestures_
> 3 finger press and drag > move window
> (3 finger tap shows grab handles in Quantal)
> 4 finger swipe left/right > reveal/hide launcher (if the dock autohide is enabled)
> 4 finger tap > open or close dash


So I need ginn to add 2FGT gestures such as right click and horizontal and vertical scroll.  It appears N-Trigs are also getting 1 finger left click through xf86-input-evdev.

Not able to get ginn working in Oneiric even with xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 yet. May be a Wacom specific issue, perhaps with how input-wacom is sending touch events from the kernel with its wacom.ko? With touch on the Synaptics driver I am able to see touch events on ginn in the terminal.

The alternative to ginn would seem to be touchegg.  But I believe I have seen that is broken for Precise also!  At least the version in the repository doesn't work.  I may have read compiling a later version will work.  I'll try to find that again.  Touchegg would be interesting especially if the new gesture configuration gui for it actually works and works in Precise.  Might be nicer than working with wishes.xml.

*Precise - Touchégg* downloads available at the touchegg site along with a wiki with instructions.  "OS X-like multitouch gestures for Macbook Pro running Ubuntu 12.10" appears to be a good tutorial.  The instructions on the site to compile touchegg did not work for me.  I used *sudo apt-get build-dep touchegg* which installed *libgeis-dev libqt4-dev libqt4-qt3support qt4-linguist-tools qt4-qmake*.  Got an error on make which required installing *libutouch-geis-dev*.  I was then able to compile and install it.  I noticed build-dep did not overlap much with the instructions alternate *sudo apt-get install build-essential libqt4-dev utouch libx11-6 libxtst-dev*.  The touchegg-1.1 CHANGELOG says:



> [+] Touchégg v1.1 (2012/07/22)
>  - Added Ubuntu Precise compatibility


So to compile touchegg in Precise the following should work.  Download Touchégg v1.1 onto your Desktop and extract it.  Then:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libqt4-dev utouch libx11-6 libxtst-dev libgeis-dev libqt4-qt3support qt4-linguist-tools qt4-qmake libutouch-geis-dev
cd Desktop/touchegg-1.1
qmake
make
sudo make install
```

Instead of ~/.config/touchegg/touchegg.conf the touchegg.conf seems to be at /usr/share/touchegg.  However the gui Touchegg-gce expects the .conf file at ~/.config/touchegg/touchegg.conf.  Don't know about Touchégg itself.  I used the gui to create the folder touchegg and the file touchegg.conf and then copied the contents of /usr/share/touchegg/touchegg.conf over to ~/.config/touchegg/touchegg.conf.  To install the gui on Precise I did the following.


```
cd Desktop
git clone https://github.com/Raffarti/Touchegg-gce.git
cd Touchegg-gce
qmake
make
```

Didn't need any new dependencies beyond what were already installed for Touchégg.  There is no install so run the touchegg-gce binary in the Touchegg-gce folder.  Can use a launcher if you want to use the gui.  The gui is basically an editor for the .conf file.  Haven't tested anything yet.  I think I'll try Precise Kubuntu.

By design Unity does not allow disabling its system gestures which you would need to do to use custom gestures.  See "Unity Gesture UI Guidelines".  On askubuntu "How can I disable arbitrary default multitouch gestures in Unity?" is a good discussion of what's needed.  The gesture code has to be disabled and then Unity re-compiled.


I'll update this post with any more findings as long as I can edit it.

----------


## chymian

hey everybody,
for the most parts, I've got an friend's XT working. 
the biggest pbl. at the moment is, that with the pen, one cannot reach the border of screen on the left, right and bottom. there is a 1,5 cm "deadzone", which cannot be reached with the pen. the curser jumpes back towards the middle, if you try to move it i.e. to the corner.

I tried to read the firmware-ver. with no success. the calib.sh/frimware  runs, but returns only zeros for firmware.
BIOS is A09.

it did work under windows.
does anybody has a clue, where to start?.

any help appreciated,
TIA
günter

----------


## Favux

Hi Günter,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


Sounds like you need to specify the coordinates.  How you do that depends on the X driver the pen is on.  It should be the Wacom driver.  Check with:


```
xsetwacom list
```

in terminal.  Or you could check the Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  As I recall the X coordinates should be around 0 and 9600, with Y's 0 and 7200.  If it is on Wacom the you can use a xsetwacom startup script, xorg.conf.d, or the xorg.conf.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Calibration  from:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...Category:HOWTO

If it is on evdev and you wanted to keep it there for some reason you'll need to use different commands or options.  Which release of Ubuntu are using using?

----------


## ntzrmtthihu777

Any news on this for raring? I just got ahold of one, its a sweet little device, lol.

----------


## Favux

Hi ntzrmtthihu777,

You appear to be the first person clearly reporting on Raring so you get to be the pioneer!   :Smile: 

The stylus should be on the Wacom X driver and should work out of the box.  Does it?

Multi-touch will work through the evdev X driver, if it is working.  There are a few issues that may explain why it isn't working.

BIOS updates pretty much have to be done through Windows, so if you don't have Windows partition you pretty much are stuck with what you have.  There is some stuff out there about updating BIOS with linux but doing that sounds chancy and scary.

Is there any reaction to touch?  It is possible that evdev is is having a problem with an input event being available for single touch and another for multitouch.  Run *xinput list* in a terminal and post the output.  That should tell you what event nodes are available.  It also gave us a rough idea of what version of the kernel driver was working back in the day.  I don't know the status of that but I'm assuming the current ntrig.ko is roughly equivalent to Rafi's last version.  If not I do not know if his last ntrig.c would compile on Raring's kernel.

Multitouch will also be influenced by whether or not you are using Unity or another Desktop, so that needs to be specified.  I have some notes on multitouch in posts 1678 and 1680 on the previous page.  And then my summary of my experiments as of a few months ago are here:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...tle=Multitouch  If you go through that wiki page you'll see Unity while giving you multitouch causes a few issues.  Unfortunately some like the lack of customization are by design.  If a Desktop other than Unity then for Raring you probably need to see if Touchegg is installed and working.

----------


## ntzrmtthihu777

> Hi ntzrmtthihu777,
> 
> You appear to be the first person clearly reporting on Raring so you get to be the pioneer!  
> 
> The stylus should be on the Wacom X driver and should work out of the box.  Does it?


Yep, that functions well right out of box  :Very Happy: 


> Multi-touch will work through the evdev X driver, if it is working.  There are a few issues that may explain why it isn't working.


Yes, I had multitouch functioning with touchegg, actually. But since I switched window managers to compiz its not, I may have to fall back to metacity... But I like mah docky T_T


> BIOS updates pretty much have to be done through Windows, so if you don't have Windows partition you pretty much are stuck with what you have.  There is some stuff out there about updating BIOS with linux but doing that sounds chancy and scary.


Actually I updated the bios to A10 via linux rather safely (I can provide info), but after I installed Win7Ultx64 to update the N-Trig firmware (this was the real mystery to me, I had no clue how it would be done in linux. But, it seems the only way to do it is via windows atm) I updated the bios via a windows exe to A15


> Is there any reaction to touch?  It is possible that evdev is is having a problem with an input event being available for single touch and another for multitouch.  Run *xinput list* in a terminal and post the output.  That should tell you what event nodes are available.  It also gave us a rough idea of what version of the kernel driver was working back in the day.  I don't know the status of that but I'm assuming the current ntrig.ko is roughly equivalent to Rafi's last version.  If not I do not know if his last ntrig.c would compile on Raring's kernel.


Yeah, I had touch reaction while using Unity, and while using gnome-panel (my preferred de along with xfce) with metacity, but as I said, switching to compiz borked touchegg.
[spoiler=xinput list]

```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen stylus                           id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                          id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen eraser                           id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig Pen pad                              id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ N-Trig MultiTouch                           id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 413c:8161                               id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

[/spoiler]



> Multitouch will also be influenced by whether or not you are using Unity or another Desktop, so that needs to be specified.  I have some notes on multitouch in posts 1678 and 1680 on the previous page.  And then my summary of my experiments as of a few months ago are here:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...tle=Multitouch  If you go through that wiki page you'll see Unity while giving you multitouch causes a few issues.  Unfortunately some like the lack of customization are by design.  If a Desktop other than Unity then for Raring you probably need to see if Touchegg is installed and working.


Yeah, I gave unity a try, hated it (as I did when it first came out XD), hell even patched the source code to remove its hard-coded touch scheme and used it with touchegg, got tired of the hangups and lag so I installed gnome-panel and purged unity from my system. But, it seems touchegg doesn't like compiz as I said, so I'll have to figure that out or just go back to metacity (my poor docky will suffer, though T_T) Also, for whatever reason the trackpad is reported as a ps/2 mouse, so I can't setup the usual trackpad goodies (edge scrolling, two-finger scrolling, etc), any info on that? I've filed a bug, still have to test against the saucy dev iso to complete the report but as I just moved I'll have to do a bit of fnagling before I can test that.

----------


## Favux

Dell XT2
BIOS: A15
Firmware:  ?
N-Trig kernel driver:  default driver included in Ubuntu's 3.8 kernel for Raring

I believe touchegg is suppose to be compiz compatible.  For e.g. the blurb on the 0.2 release mentions one of the bugs fixed was "Desktop actions with Compiz".  It appears it's necessary to specify the version of touchegg you're using and then check if a bug report has been filed.

It's interesting you are only seeing the N-trig multitouch node "N-Trig MultiTouch", instead of it and "N-Trig Touch" (I think that's the right name).  I wonder why that is.  Kernel driver and/or BIOS and/or Firmware?

The eraser and pad are spurious and the only valid Pen node is the one with stylus appended.  That's the Wacom X driver doing that.  You probably already figured that out.

----------


## ntzrmtthihu777

> Dell XT2
> BIOS: A15
> Firmware:  ?
> N-Trig kernel driver:  default driver included in Ubuntu's 3.8 kernel for Raring
> 
> I believe touchegg is suppose to be compiz compatible.  For e.g. the blurb on the 0.2 release mentions one of the bugs fixed was "Desktop actions with Compiz".  It appears it's necessary to specify the version of touchegg you're using and then check if a bug report has been filed.
> 
> It's interesting you are only seeing the N-trig multitouch node "N-Trig MultiTouch", instead of it and "N-Trig Touch" (I think that's the right name).  I wonder why that is.  Kernel driver and/or BIOS and/or Firmware?
> 
> The eraser and pad are spurious and the only valid Pen node is the one with stylus appended.  That's the Wacom X driver doing that.  You probably already figured that out.


Greetings again, I've since jumped ship for Arch linux, but I figure I can still provide infos that may be of used. I seem to have touchegg working very well under arch linux with OpenBox/LXDE, although it seems the Touchegg-GCE (gui config) is still kinda derpy. (I also managed to get compositing under metacity to work [metacity --replace -c], so docky looked good; I've since done the same with the LXDE session).

According to firmware_version.sh I have
firmware version: 0c002508 afe10000
mode: 0d030000
Is this current? And is there any effort to allow for firmware updates under linux instead of this wretched dual boot situation?

----------


## brettpim

I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Dell Latitude XT2.  Everything seems to be working (touch, stylus and big button) except the small button on the stylus does nothing.  I have tried to see if I am getting any X events from it using 'xev' but the pen movement events overwhelm any button events.

here are outputs of some relevant commands



```
$ xsetwacom list
N-Trig Pen stylus               	id: 12	type: STYLUS    
N-Trig Pen eraser               	id: 17	type: ERASER    
N-Trig Pen pad                  	id: 18	type: PAD
```



```
$ xinput --list-props "N-Trig Pen stylus"
Device 'N-Trig Pen stylus':
	Device Enabled (133):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (135):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (262):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (263):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (264):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (265):	10.000000
	Device Node (251):	"/dev/input/event8"
	Wacom Tablet Area (288):	-48, -73, 9632, 7282
	Wacom Rotation (289):	0
	Wacom Pressurecurve (290):	0, 0, 100, 100
	Wacom Serial IDs (291):	1, 1, 0, 1, 0
	Wacom Serial ID binding (292):	0
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (293):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (294):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (295):	1
	Wacom Hover Click (296):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (297):	0
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (298):	0, 0, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (299):	"STYLUS" (283)
	Wacom Button Actions (300):	"Wacom button action 0" (301), "Wacom button action 1" (302), "Wacom button action 2" (303)
	Wacom button action 0 (301):	1572865
	Wacom button action 1 (302):	1572867
	Wacom button action 2 (303):	1572867
	Device Product ID (250):	7062, 1
	Wacom Debug Levels (304):	0, 0
```



```
$ xinput --list-props "N-Trig Pen eraser"
Device 'N-Trig Pen eraser':
	Device Enabled (133):	1
	Coordinate Transformation Matrix (135):	1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
	Device Accel Profile (262):	0
	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (263):	1.000000
	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (264):	1.000000
	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (265):	10.000000
	Device Node (251):	"/dev/input/event8"
	Wacom Tablet Area (288):	-48, -73, 9632, 7282
	Wacom Rotation (289):	0
	Wacom Pressurecurve (290):	0, 0, 100, 100
	Wacom Serial IDs (291):	1, 1, 0, 0, 0
	Wacom Serial ID binding (292):	0
	Wacom Pressure Threshold (293):	27
	Wacom Sample and Suppress (294):	2, 4
	Wacom Enable Touch (295):	1
	Wacom Enable Touch Gesture (297):	0
	Wacom Touch Gesture Parameters (298):	0, 0, 250
	Wacom Tool Type (299):	"ERASER" (342)
	Wacom Button Actions (300):	"Wacom button action 0" (301), "Wacom button action 1" (302), "Wacom button action 2" (303)
	Wacom button action 0 (301):	1572865
	Wacom button action 1 (302):	1572867
	Wacom button action 2 (303):	1572867
	Device Product ID (250):	7062, 1
	Wacom Debug Levels (304):	0, 0
```

using xinput or xsetwacom to change the button action has not been succesful.  In fact, using either xinput or xsetwacom, I can set the big button to act just like left mouse (1572865) but either of the two other settings (1572866 and 1572867) both act the same.  I think they are being overridden by the Settings->Wacom Tablet button settings. I can control whether the big button acts as middle click or right click though Settings->Wacom Tablet  interface.  But I have not been able to use any of these tools to set the small button.

I thought maybe my stylus was broken so I bought a used one on EBay, but it has same behaviour.

If there are other commands I should run, please let me know.

thanks
brett

----------


## brad27

input:
sudo apt-get build-dep utouch-gesturetest

output: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to find a source package for utouch-gesturetest

----------

